# MSPA General Discussion Thread IV - In which no MSPA discussion happens



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Fuck how many posts does it take ?

edit:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piaQUbYZOD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Tazmo (Jun 29, 2011)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 29, 2011)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 29, 2011)

*MS Paint Adventures General Discussion Thread III: Where Terezi is God-Tier*

TEREZI WINS!


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

friend


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

KT got it.

Make it something good bruh.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 29, 2011)

So close


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)

KT got it I believe 

Incoming Vriska gloating


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

*MS Paint Adventures General Discussion Thread IV: In which we are better than you*

Anyway archiving the new thread OP here.



> Except Sunny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

Actually I think Crossbow got it.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 29, 2011)

The title better include Terezi

or be "Ding Dong the Bitch is dead"


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

Lesbians, As long as there are lesbians in the title I will be content.


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2011)

1st        page


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

No it was definitely KT that got it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 29, 2011)

Damn it I'm gone for an hour and a half and someone else takes it.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)

Or be something complete unrelated to either  And be about someone cool. Like Karkat maybe. 

EDIT: "Karkat has all the lesbians"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

YES FUCKERS so MS Paint Adventures General Discussion Thread IV: Super Lesbro Land ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Actually I think Crossbow got it.


Whatchutalkinbout


----------



## Sylar (Jun 29, 2011)

"MS Paint Adventures General Discussion Thread IV: This Thread is Lesbians"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

Poor noob. Forever a failure at spamming.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 29, 2011)

Wait, we were competing for something?

Fuck that I was just posting for my own amusement. Competition's too mainstream.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

im 0kay with this


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> The title better include Terezi
> 
> or be *"Ding Dong the Bitch is dead"*



Shit like this makes me want to call it "MS Paint Discussion IV:where Vriska has all the threads all of them"


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunny said:
			
		

> im 0kay with this


And no cared


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

I need a good lesbian pun


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 29, 2011)

Not showing up.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 29, 2011)

> Platinum 	1,115
> Crossbow 	1,040
> Sunuvmann 	947
> KizaruTachio 	713
> ...



And there you have it gentlemen. The top 10 posters of the last general. Reps to you all.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

420 posts erry'day


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

KK MS Paint Adventures General Discussion Thread IV: Rise of the Lesbians


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 29, 2011)

... Is this showing up for anyone else? I think my computer just might not like Zenieth.  Still not showing up for me.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I need a good lesbian pun


Land of Lesbians and Quality?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh fuck never mind. I see it now.

Lesbians everywhere.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Classy enough pic for the front of the thread ?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

Refresh You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Sylar (Jun 29, 2011)

We need an update for a timely title.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

Second place? That's like first place loser!

Now i have even more shame to wallow in.

brb.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 29, 2011)

Requiem of lesbians and rainbows.

Rainbows are often associated with gay people I think.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Also how do you do autoscript with the YMP3s ? Once I figure this out I'll post the thread up.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 29, 2011)

We're not talking about gay people.

We're talking about lesbians.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 29, 2011)

Lesbians are gay people.  Just slightly more satisfying to men.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 29, 2011)

Shut up Mazin.



Also, first page.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 29, 2011)

Post you top 10 bastards I need to rep you.


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Also how do you do autoscript with the YMP3s ? Once I figure this out I'll post the thread up.



You'll find out soon enough son


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

Rep me instead noob.

Cross doesn't deserve it and everyone knows it.


----------



## geG (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey have you guys decided on a title yet?

I can ask an smod or something to change the title


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You'll find out soon enough son



Naw dude tell me now so I can post the thread up.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 30, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Shut up Mazin.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, first page.



Don't make me slap chop you ho. 


 By the way I'm making good progress on the game. Slow, but good. I'll need you to test it when I'm done with the beta.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 30, 2011)

shut up Cubey


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

MS Paint Adventures General Discussion Thread IV: Shut Up Cubey


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 30, 2011)

Sylar said:


> MS Paint Adventures General Discussion Thread IV: Shut Up Cubey



let's go with this title


----------



## Kurou (Jun 30, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Don't make me slap chop you ho.





This coming from the mexican.




> By the way I'm making good progress on the game. Slow, but good. I'll need you to test it when I'm done with the beta.




Good to know. If it sucks I'll kill you

EDIT: 



Crimson Dragoon said:


> let's go with this title




Seconded.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 30, 2011)

Renegade fo life.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

MS Paint Adventures General Discussion Thread IV:Lesbianism is Magic

Now tell me about the auto-script thing

EDIT:MS Paint Adventures General Discussion Thread IV: Lesbians>Cubey


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 30, 2011)

alright, two votes for Sylar's title


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 30, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> This coming from the mexican.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Callate cabron. 

Dude you know the game sucks.  You're just looking for an easy excuse to kill me. I still haven't figured out how to implement weapon pictures into that thing without them looking fucked up. I tried to add in a picture of zillyhoo and it came out looking like a big steer bulge with a smiley face on it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 30, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> I tried to add in a picture of zillyhoo and it came out looking like a big steer bulge with a smiley face on it.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> alright, two votes for Sylar's title



Make it happen Geg.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 30, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Rep me instead noob.
> 
> Cross doesn't deserve it and everyone knows it.



Sure why not I repped Zenith too recently to rep now anyway.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

Classy


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 30, 2011)

Ohps I possed Shit with proclaiming him 4th, instead of KT. Welp/


----------



## Kurou (Jun 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Renegade fo life.



You know it.



MazinFireWars said:


> Callate cabron.




Whats the difference?



> You're just looking for an easy excuse to kill me. .



:Bmay


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

What the hell is going on here I leave to learn about ymp3s and you try to take my thread.  You've forced my hand my friends


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

Your thread?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm posting it as we speak and it's a Vriska pun


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

You don't post a new thread.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2011)

KT how about you sit the fuck down and let the men work.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2011)

Whoever gets post number 10,000 gets it.

Thats the rules.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwZSzlk4JHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

Sylar said:


> You don't post a new thread genius.



I knew that I was testing you


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 30, 2011)

And Now I'm done expect for myself who I can't rep. And Platinum who I need better Eridan pics for. And Z who maybe I'll do some day.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Whoever gets post number 10,000 gets it.
> 
> Thats the rules.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwZSzlk4JHA[/YOUTUBE]



Wait so I do get it ?


----------



## geG (Jun 30, 2011)

These titles are all stupid


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2011)

You're stupid 

Also voting for "Shut up, Cubey"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2011)

We settled it like gentlemen. It's KT's choice, be it shitty or good.

You're welcome to influence him. But ultimately he picks it.

You can try again in 3 months Sylar.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Whoever gets post number 10,000 gets it.
> 
> Thats the rules.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwZSzlk4JHA[/YOUTUBE]





Taurus Versant said:


> KT how about you sit the fuck down and let the men work.



Goes for you too Sunny.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 30, 2011)

three votes for Sylar's title now


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

Geg said:


> These titles are all stupid



Mine is quality.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2011)

You're the ones acting like children pouting over having lost.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

You guys are funny


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 30, 2011)

MSPA Thread IV: Land of Lesbians and Mexicans


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You guys are funny



You should try sometime.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> MSPA Thread IV: Land of Lesbians and Buckets


Fixed for accuracy.

Because really, that covers a good 90% of the discussion. Lesbians and Buckets.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 30, 2011)

Land of Lesbian Hotness And Rubbish Discussion

LOLHARD


----------



## Kurou (Jun 30, 2011)

Sylar said:


> You should try sometime.



Sickfires.jpg


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Land of Lesbian Hotness And Rubbish Discussion
> 
> LOLHARD


I can get behind this.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 30, 2011)

We need something that has to do with lesbians, buckets, quality, Mexico, mspa, and Australia.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 30, 2011)

MSPA Threav IV: Come see HS whine about Jack Noir

MSPA Thread IV: Bucket of Sand-Tier


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 30, 2011)

Darn it. Missed the first page post


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2011)

KT if you put my name in the title like these delinquents ask, you are a homosexual.

I have spoken. Now... fetch me my cigar.



I wish to rest.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

Hope you guys like the new name I know I will . 

EDIT: @ Cube I was going to but I thought  up of a better name


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, my final suggestion is "Where Crossbow posts a 100 times a day"

I expect something good from you, KT.

(If you dare mock Terezi, I'll destroy you )


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Hope you guys like the new name *I know I will* .



Well that's not encouraging.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 30, 2011)

MSPA Thread IV: Where lesbians are friendship and magic


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 30, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Well that's not encouraging.



it truly isn't


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

You still mock me, you'll find out soon enough .trolljpg


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, it's gonna suck.


----------



## geG (Jun 30, 2011)

MSPA Thread III Land of Stupid Bullshit


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 30, 2011)

By the way, any of you bros downloaded the free TF2?

I'd love to play with you.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 30, 2011)

No Gamzee titles? I am saddened.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2011)

KT on Cas' wall said:
			
		

> I got the 10,000 post in the last mspa discussion and I'd like it to be called this;
> 
> MS Paint Adventures General Discussion Thread IV: Vriska is the gr8est , deal with it.


Oh you.jpg


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> By the way, any of you bros downloaded the free TF2?
> 
> I'd love to play with you.



My laptop probably has insufficient  specs so I don't think that's happening. Got Xbox-360 ?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh look KT picked a horrible title I am very surprised by this didn't see that coming at all no sir
**


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh you.jpg



You ruined the surprise


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Oh look KT picked a horrible title I am very surprised by this.



Not horrible if you like Vriska :33


----------



## geG (Jun 30, 2011)

No one likes Vriska


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

So it's horrible to everyone with good taste.

Got it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 30, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> By the way, any of you bros downloaded the free TF2?



Downloading now.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)

You guys should have fought harder for justice


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)

Today you let evil win


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)

Live with it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2011)

I like Vriska but I still think that's a shitty title.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2011)

Also Cas catch up on MSPA


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 30, 2011)

All of the titles are horrible. Some are just worse than others.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 30, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Live with it



       .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

Geg said:


> No one likes Vriska



I do



Sylar said:


> So it's horrible to everyone with good taste.
> 
> Got it.



COUGH*heroes*COUGH


----------



## Kurou (Jun 30, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> All of the titles are horrible. Some are just worse than others.



Shut up Cubey.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)

Next time try harder


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)

Also even sylar hates heroes, he just keeps the name since it's the only thing people remember him as


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 30, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Shut up Cubey.



 Your tears are delicious.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

*AHHHHHH YES I FEEL IT THE VRISKA HATE OF A MILLON GEGS FLOWING THROUGH ME !*


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 30, 2011)

Should have named it "BEING LORD ENGLISH" and used that image I posted.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *AHHHHHH YES I FEEL IT THE VRISKA HATE OF A MILLON GEGS FLOWING THROUGH ME !*





Get out of my courtroom.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 30, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Your tears are delicious.



As was your mom.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)

People settle down


----------



## Kurou (Jun 30, 2011)

But then she got clingy


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)

Don't make me actually do stuff


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)

I hate that


----------



## Kurou (Jun 30, 2011)

Had to put her back on the corner.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> COUGH*heroes*COUGH



I admitted that Heroes has sucked for a long time now. I just keep the name since its what I'm remembered by. 

That said, that joke was STILL better than your title so good job I guess.

EDIT: What Cas said.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2011)

How about you go read MSPA and stop being Greed-lite


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 30, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> As was your mom.



And then you found out my mom was your sister. 

Sup.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

Sylar said:


> I admitted that Heroes has sucked for a long time now idjit.
> 
> And yet that joke was STILL better than your title so there's that.



Meh I can deal with it


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> How about you go read MSPA and stop being Greed-lite



TV laying down the law


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)

> I admitted that Heroes has sucked for a long time now. I just keep the name since its what I'm remembered by.


Sylar of Anarchy


----------



## Kurou (Jun 30, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Get out of my courtroom.



You're not worthy.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 30, 2011)

I remember Sylar as the Man in Black. Will no one else.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)

Well I'm gonna go now.  Geg let me know if any of the bitches need to be spayed.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 30, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> You're not worthy.



You will cease your bugging and fussing and meddling in my court.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)

Gonna get my spoons ready for you guys


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

This thread is now about CM Punk making imaginary snow angels.





noobthemusical said:


> I remember Sylar as the Man in Black. Will no one else.



Still can't believe I never changed my name to that.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 30, 2011)

Sylar said:


> This thread is now about CM Punk making imaginary snow angels.



Speaking of which I heard CM Punk is leaving WWE because they don't respect him or some shit. Is this true?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)

I like how you pulled a gain when it comes to usernames


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Speaking of which I heard CM Punk is leaving WWE because they don't respect him or some shit. Is this true?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OS9wZGb_3g [/YOUTUBE]

Watch this.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)

Well I'm gonna go for real.  You need anything just report each other or vm me


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 30, 2011)

I can live with that title only if it's this Vriska:

If not I'll just live in denial and content.

Edit: fixed.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 30, 2011)

Sylar said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OS9wZGb_3g [/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Watch this.



Well fuck. Now Chris Jericho's gone for an extended period of time and CM Punk is as good as gone.

More reason not to watch raw.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 30, 2011)

I come back from punching demons in the face and I meet a title that is not lesbians.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

I tried to stop this damn it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I come back from punching demons in the face and I meet a title that is not lesbians.




I was gonna but then they made fun of me


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 30, 2011)

Aradia is not amused.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

^that really was the best flash I think I'll watch it right now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I was gonna but then they made fun of me



You are weak. Weak and fleshy.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

Speaking of is it confirmed we are in for a flash ? I usually don't complain about updates but it's been a minute since we got a nice substantial update.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 30, 2011)

Edit: how did that happen. I need to pay more attention.



KizaruTachio said:


> I was gonna but then they made fun of me



Aww, don't look so down son. Tell ya what I'll take you out for ice cream and you can get whateeeeeeeever you want.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You are weak. Weak and fleshy.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Edit: how did that happen. I need to pay more attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, don't look so down son. Tell ya what I'll take you out for ice cream and you can get whateeeeeeeever you want.





sweet baby jesus


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYN_VNYKz7g&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

weeklytube show kami


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

Post whoring smh


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

I swear to God.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2011)

Sylar what the hell are you doing


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

God Damnit


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 30, 2011)

Sylar, stop. Just. Stop.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

He's going in withdraw he needs an update soon


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

Well this is embarrassing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh man, you even met the Abigail challenge by getting a full page to yourself in a quality thread.

All washed away.


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2011)

.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2011)

Was it real life?

Or just a fantasy?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh man, you even met the Abigail challenge by getting a full page to yourself in a quality thread.
> 
> All washed away.



If only. 

I learned a valuable lesson tonight. Never try to DL something while you sleep especially if you leave a bunch of other stuff open on other tabs.

And that's all I'll say on the subject.



Taurus Versant said:


> Was it real life?
> 
> Or just a fantasy?



Sometimes man? I just wish I'd never been born at all.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)

all double posts by sylar in thread merged even if unrelated

double post privilege revoked


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 30, 2011)

Sylar why you post you whore?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2011)

Says the pot to the kettle.


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2011)

^ Says the pan to the pot.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2011)

Shut up cubey


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2011)

Cubey's don't talk.


----------



## Monna (Jun 30, 2011)

Being Coobie is suffering


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2011)

Damn you spammers .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2011)

You guys should of went with Shut Up Cubey.

Or at least an eridan related title.

KT I am disappoint.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2011)

Speaking of Shut Up Cubey.


Shut up Cubey.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

Plat knows what's up.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2011)

He's got the touch


----------



## brolmes (Jun 30, 2011)

GRAAAHGGGHGHGHGH WHERE IS THE UPDATE


----------



## Monna (Jun 30, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> GRAAAHGGGHGHGHGH WHERE IS THE UPDATE


Andrew gave up. He decided to just leave things how they are.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2011)

Zombieland

Amazing movie


----------



## Monna (Jun 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Zombieland
> 
> Amazing movie


What was so great about it? The only entertaining part in the movie was when the famous Hollywood actor guy from like ghost busters or whatever pretended to be a zombie and got blasted away with a shotgun by mistake.


----------



## shit (Jun 30, 2011)

oh new thread
neat~


----------



## shit (Jun 30, 2011)

vriska is the deadest
deal with it


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> What was so great about it? The only entertaining part in the movie was when the famous Hollywood actor guy from like ghost busters or whatever pretended to be a zombie and got blasted away with a shotgun by mistake.


Well I saw it when I was going on a survivalism and zombie movies binge
The actors are charming and undepressed by the apocalipse, the main character empathisable without necessarily having to be relatable, Tallahassee was funny and fun and beyond the impossible, and the girls endearing in a "fuck you" kind of way.
And even though I felt like the momentum began to die shortly after they got to Bill Murray's house, the ending was really fun and exciting.
I liked that movie. I would like to pay for a sequel


----------



## Sylar (Jun 30, 2011)

shit said:


> vriska is the deadest
> deal with it



Vriska cannot hope to beat Tavros in a deadoff. He is simply the deadest there is.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiiqqBw47HU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Everyone shut the hell up... hear that ? That's the sound of quality


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> He's got the touch


HE'S GOT THE POWERRRRRRRRR

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McN3_4vdMGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 30, 2011)

*enters thread*

*reads title*

Well, it was nice hanging out with you guys.

*leaves*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> *enters thread*
> 
> *reads title*
> 
> ...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

What the fuck tinypic took my goddamn sig


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

I like the old one better


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh man, you even met the Abigail challenge by getting a full page to yourself in a quality thread.
> 
> All washed away.



Abi is the unclimbable mountain

forever unsurpassed


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 30, 2011)

imgur >>>> other hosting sites


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2011)

imgur for web stuff
imgftw for off computer


----------



## shit (Jun 30, 2011)

photobucket has been better to me than imagur


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Cadrien


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hey Cadrien


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 30, 2011)

C'mon guys, get to that 10k pronto.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> HE'S GOT THE POWERRRRRRRRR
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McN3_4vdMGs[/YOUTUBE]



sandy fagget doesn't know about blockedv viewing on my current location


----------



## geG (Jun 30, 2011)

No more Secret Six?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 30, 2011)

Chastising yourself Geg?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2011)

That's Andrew's girlfriend?

Heh. Fitting then of her being Ms Paint


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2011)

Sand Faget is jealous?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2011)

Curious is all, horsecock.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2011)

I would though like to see whose lips are gracing Husslips


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2011)

I wonder if he she gives him ideas to put in the story


----------



## Pipe (Jun 30, 2011)

Aww I miss the spam race to win the new thread.

Damn you TF2 for taking away all my time.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2011)

AND THEY'RE OFF


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

I must see this woman.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 30, 2011)

lol ms paint icon, how nauseatingly adorable


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2011)

/is continuing my put off rereading

GC: 4H4H4H44H4H4H4H4H4H4H4H4H4 
GT: hehehehehehe 
GC: JOHN 
GC: WHY WOULD YOU L4UGH 4T 4 BL1ND G1RL 
GT: uh... 
GC: YOU H4V3 NO 1D34 HOW MUCH YOU D1SGUST M3 
GC: YOUR3 4 TOT4L D1SGR4C3 TO TH3 F13LD OF 3CTOB1OLOGY 
GC: 1F W3 3V3R M33T 
GC: 1M GO1NG TO CUT YOUR THRO4T 
GC: 4ND L1ST3N TO YOU BL33D WH1L3 1 SM3LL YOU D13 

I forgot how big a huge bitch Terezi was


----------



## shit (Jun 30, 2011)

everyone wants to forget that
especially hussie


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2011)

KT honestly why didn't you listen to us. Request a better name this instant.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2011)

He did it to spite you. Obviously.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> He did it to spite you. Obviously.



Are you a mind reader ? 

50% love of Vriska 50% spite


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm pretty much the Seer of Mind of this thread.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm pretty much the Seer of Mind of this thread.



Sage won't be happy about this


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 30, 2011)

more like Seer of Sand


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2011)

It's because of you guys we are stuck with a vriska title


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's because of you guys we are stuck with a vriska title



Better LUCK next time I guess you really have to apperci8 my puns. .trolljpg


----------



## zenieth (Jun 30, 2011)

I love terezi as a bitch. She's best at being a crazy bitch whenever she's not being an awesome foil to Dave.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's because of you guys we are stuck with a vriska title



like Kilo said, we should have fought harder


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 30, 2011)

> *What's up? Everything ok in Hussland?
> *
> Got back from being away a couple days ago.
> 
> ...




LET ME TASTE YOUR DESPAIR!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh cool, that means it'll be up soon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2011)

Probably in a day. Or two. Or another week.



[/pessimism]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh cool, that means it'll be up soon.



how soon would that be


----------



## shit (Jun 30, 2011)

never soon enough


----------



## Monna (Jun 30, 2011)

Lobster Vrisk


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 1, 2011)

There's this meme going on around tumblr where people are asking friends who have never read homestuck to tell their first impressions. 



EDIT: Someones mom did this one , I might ask my mom to see what she thinks


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 1, 2011)

Last one


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 1, 2011)

>Every one has Terezi as 'He'


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 1, 2011)

Just like I said Nepeta is creepy and I'm not the only one that thinks so


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 1, 2011)

Some of those were on the mark 



Who the fuck ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 1, 2011)

Well at least the Juggalo and Nyan Nyan were nailed.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 1, 2011)

Uncle Jerry is cubey


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 1, 2011)

I WANT MOAR.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 1, 2011)

>Equius
>Cool

wat


----------



## Monna (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh wow, these are actually pretty funny. Makes me want to try this on my friends.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 1, 2011)

Does Karkat really looks high ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 1, 2011)

I need to find this persons sister.....immediately


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 1, 2011)

He does look relaxed and have bags under his eyes.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol that one guy said Eridan is lonely.....I made myself sad


----------



## Pipe (Jul 1, 2011)

Karkat, Gamzee and Eridan as_ she_ 

Terezi as a _he_


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Just like I said Nepeta is creepy and I'm not the only one that thinks so



I've been saying this since forever. I mean she's Kawaii and all but Man some of the fanart of her eating muscle beasts, despite being close to Guro is probably as close to canon as fanart gets.


----------



## Monna (Jul 1, 2011)

Got my brother to do one.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 1, 2011)

Horny.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 1, 2011)

Ahahahaha that's perfect.


----------



## brolmes (Jul 1, 2011)

i want to restart my re-read and not read any new updates until i'm finished, so that there would be a huge chunk of new stuff at the end of my journey, a wonderful bounty of updates with no waiting in between them, to be read and enjoyed as a coherent story rather than little seperate chunks with hours between them, hours that take you out of the story, dragging you kicking and screaming out of fantasy land and back into the sobering reality of this thread

except i'm a weak lazy addict who doesn't have the will power to stop checking updates


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2011)

We are all lazy addicts Homestuck.

It comes with the territory of being a fan of this webcomic.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2011)

And hussie is our dealer.

*goes back a few pages*

So hussie is working on something that isn't a flash or the EOA?

Wonder what it could be .

I noticed we didn't get an album in June.

Maybe it's something related to that?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2011)

Homebrawl.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2011)

Or it's the squiddle intermission.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 1, 2011)

Or duct tape.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2011)

I can see that happening.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 1, 2011)

banhammer is just a different kind of whore now.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 1, 2011)

We are all addicts ban, the first step is acceptance


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2011)

Fine. I accept that you are all addicts


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2011)

What a weight off my chest this is


----------



## Sylar (Jul 1, 2011)

Feels good man. Feels good.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2011)

I like to consider myself a dabbler


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2011)

A social user?


----------



## Sylar (Jul 1, 2011)

It's only recreational. I can quit anytime I want.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2011)

What is step two? Surrender to a higher power?
I accept it in written letters if you want


----------



## geG (Jul 2, 2011)

It's never going to update


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2011)

Hiatusstuck will go on forever. 

Btw, has anyone made a fancomic of Fedorafreak?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)

THERE ARE NO WORDS.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 2, 2011)

Wat             ?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)

Cad you're a Soul Eater Bro


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 2, 2011)

I could use some brutally honest criticism on this. 

Conspiracy Brother


----------



## brolmes (Jul 2, 2011)

if i don't get an update soon i'm going to continue pissing blood


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> I could use some brutally honest criticism on this.
> 
> Conspiracy Brother



Honestly I it doesn't look that exciting. And the Spirtes seem so tiny.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)

YUMMM you know she just finished eating some innocent mother protecting it's fat supple younglings.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2011)

someone tell me about this RPG maker, and where to get him


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2011)

Day 6 of Hiatusstuck.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2011)

So I have to pay money for it 

I think not


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Day 6 of Hiatusstuck.



I don't think we'll make it, Plat


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Day 6 of Hiatusstuck.


Technically day 13.

Since those two pages were hardly anything.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2011)

that's how many days of hiatuses (hiati?) this year?


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 2, 2011)

Perhaps we shouldn't give up hope quite yet


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2011)

A lot of days.

Man I might need to start the survival logs again if this keeps up .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2011)

I bet we probably won't get an update until at the very least July 5th


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2011)

That's probably a safe bet sadly.

Also just one episode of Doctor Who and i'm caught up .

Jesus Christ "The Flesh" episodes .


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2011)

Cubeys run


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2011)

Cubeys gonna Cube.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Honestly I it doesn't look that exciting. And the Spirtes seem so tiny.



I'm still getting used to it so there's allot I don't know. No idea how to make the sprites bigger. 

Also I thought the update was going to be today. Didn't AH say he was going on a week long hiatus? It's been an entire weak now as far as I can remember.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2011)

Depends on how long it takes him to finish this thing hes working on.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2011)

Also, how do I insert new RPG art on my RPG maker, and where can I get it? There's a lot of awesome homestuck shit I would like to use on the one I'm working on


----------



## God (Jul 2, 2011)

Sure is taking a while


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 2, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Also, how do I insert new RPG art on my RPG maker, and where can I get it? There's a lot of awesome homestuck shit I would like to use on the one I'm working on



What do you mean by rpg art? Like character sprites?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2011)

Of course someone graphed it out .


----------



## Sylar (Jul 2, 2011)

Compare Homestuck updates with and without Cubey.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2011)

it's all Cubey's fault


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2011)

It's always Cubey's fault.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 2, 2011)

lol the graph


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 2, 2011)

Hook is on right now, my aunt wants to know why I'm laughing like an idiot. If only she knew the joys of being a MSPA fan...

and the pain.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2011)

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT SON


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2011)

what the shit why was that the first post

THERE WAS AN UPDATE YOU FUCKS


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 2, 2011)

UPDATE FUCK YEEAH.


----------



## geG (Jul 2, 2011)

> Nepeta/Jaspersprite convo


AWESOME



> Rose/Dave convo


AWESOME



> WV/CD/Bunny hijinks


AWESOME



> Davesprite is alive


AWESOME



> Boring John/Vriska convo


bluh


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2011)

GEG QUIT YOUR MAD

EVERYTHING WAS FANTASTIC


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2011)

oh damn that is a lot of updates.

Reading now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2011)

hey

hey guys

hey

5x cliffhanger combo


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 2, 2011)

How the hell is davesprite alive? Are sprites immortal now too?


----------



## geG (Jul 2, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> GEG QUIT YOUR MAD
> 
> EVERYTHING WAS FANTASTIC



Never, John/Vriska convos are boring as hell


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2011)

don't be like that Geg


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2011)

Okay that Nepeta/Jaspersprite conversation was the most adorable thing ever.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2011)

Geg your mad prevents you from enjoying everything.

I feel sorry for you.

You have my pity.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 2, 2011)

SECRET AMBUSH!!


----------



## geG (Jul 2, 2011)

I can't enjoy things that aren't enjoyable that would just be stupid


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2011)

Rose/Dave convos continue to be great.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2011)

Clubs Deuce HASS the wallet .


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 2, 2011)

So judging from the rose/dave conversation it looks like Dave will be getting the short end of the stick.

Dave is like the Kenny of homestuck. Just cooler.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2011)

JASPERSPRITE: Thats my story and thats why i think theres always hope even if you die.

Truer works were never spoken .


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 2, 2011)

I enjoyed that update. I enjoyed that in every single way pawssible. I missed Nepeta dearly.

OH wait yeah... Shows that Jaspers is a member of the Church of Hope. I still think Miracles and Hope go hand and hand.

Cause: Hope
Effect: Miracles


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2011)

I hope we get one or two more updates like this one.

Totally would be fine with the wait.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I hope we get one or two more updates like this one.
> 
> Totally would be fine with the wait.



I second this.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2011)

And i'm agreeing with Geg on this one.

Bleh, I thought we were done with Vriska.

Let's see Dead Equius/Aradia reunion or something.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And i'm agreeing with Geg on this one.
> 
> Bleh, I thought we were done with Vriska.
> 
> Let's see Dead Equius/Aradia reunion or something.



Now that you bring that up, since Aradia is alive again would she go back to thollux?


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Let's see Dead Equius/Aradia reunion or something.



Heh heh heh heh heh heh heh that brings back memories. I have no idea of what is going to happen with that but I'm sure it will be interesting.

Heh heh heh.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)

GOD DAMN HAVING TO SLEEP!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)

BUT STILL UPDATE!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)

> TT: Listening to you conjure imagery of my mother in her underpants is definitely keeping us buoyed high above this swirling Freudian hellhole.



Delicious Irony.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2011)

Pitiable, so so pitiable.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 2, 2011)

CD was a double agent all along!

What a twist!


----------



## shit (Jul 2, 2011)

nepeta


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 2, 2011)

Jadesprite <3 Davesprite


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA and now I can laugh at the doubters of his survival.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 2, 2011)

Not gonna lie best part of the update right here.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2011)

Implying the best part wasn't that Dave/Rose log


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2011)

/goes to see Transformers
/comes back
/Karkat shouting UPDATE

Hopy shit that's a lot of pages.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 2, 2011)

TT: "Mr. Strider, have you considered that what you actually dread is to have your urban rhythms exposed for what they truly are, which is, clinically speaking, just shy of 'da bomb'?"
TG: and then we crack up laughing cause we both know theyre fresher than your moms change of drawers and tighter than when shes wearin them 
TT: Listening to you conjure imagery of my mother in her underpants is definitely keeping us buoyed high above this swirling Freudian hellhole.
TT: Well done.
TG: please its not like shes my mom i can visualize her choice ass all i want without it gettin much more than moderately uncomfortable for everyone involved


----------



## geG (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah the Rose/Dave snark off was the best


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 2, 2011)

I came back from seeing Source Code to this.

I could barely handle it.


----------



## shit (Jul 2, 2011)

nepeta won the update
let the dave zombies say what they want
the truth is evident


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)

Psshhh. It was just cute and note even that cute.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 2, 2011)

Dave unknowingly discussing his own mother's genitals was a high point as well.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)

Though if Jaspers turns out to be right, and Nepeta confesses to Karkat in the dream bubbles and he says yes because he has a thing for headless girls.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Now that you bring that up, since Aradia is alive again would she go back to thollux?



No.

She told Nepeta she would be seeing Equius soon after she got tiger'd.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2011)

LOL @ Jasper's description of getting neutered.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)

Also I guess that unless Dave was just randomly saying stuff to make Rose uncomfortable their convo confirmed 2 things.

1) Rose had at one point probably sent a family pic of herself to her friends or just Dave. Which considering how close they are doesn't seem impossible.

2) Rose's Mom was a MILF. Confirmed by Majority of the male human cast.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> LOL @ Jasper's description of getting neutered.



Forgot that part.

Best part, though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2011)

Who is that supposed to be in the background? Liv Tyler the person?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2011)

Hopy shit.

Davesprite is still alive!!!!

My money is he who will deliver *The Tumor*, given the context of the convo.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Who is that supposed to be in the background? Liv Tyler the person?



Yes.

Also, I still think Jadesprite will be the courier.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2011)

The orange creamscicle is obviously too delicious to stay rested.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2011)

Why Davesprite will deliver the Tumor:



> TG: theres not even much more to it
> TG: i looked up into the sky
> TG: didnt see anyone singing
> *TG: but even though the sky was black i could see the sun
> ...


Davesprite is the only Dave with wings.


----------



## shit (Jul 2, 2011)

all the sprites will team up to deliver the tumor
also I predict sloppy sprite make outs


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 2, 2011)

shit said:


> all the sprites will team up to deliver the tumor
> also I predict sloppy sprite make outs



Yes and yes.

Except Jaspersprite, obviously.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2011)

shit said:


> all the sprites will team up to deliver the tumor
> also I predict sloppy sprite make outs


To this song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdVMZzde9r4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shit (Jul 2, 2011)

jaspersprite will heroically sacrifice himself
b/c he's a good cat
and he will chase davesprite
and jadesprite will chase jaspersprite
and nannasprite will chase jadesprite with a broom trying to stop all the chasing


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)

And then AH will appear, and go, GET OUT OF MY YARD!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2011)

> TT: I'll limit my establishments of reference to lumber mills and sugar shanties from now on.
> TT: Also, there's a Burger King less than forty minutes from my house. I won't let this stand in the way of the new policy though.
> TG: there is


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2011)

Also fuck your shit Geg.

Dead Vriska convo was so sad and adorable.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice @ Accuracy. 

AH did his research


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 2, 2011)

I must visit the four kids' house coordinates before I die.


----------



## shit (Jul 2, 2011)

no sunny

it was all the more less adorable when she appeared at the end with no pupils like a fucking zombie attack


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah? well inbefore Hussie trolls with a few hundred updates of the JohnXVriska date.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't know what would make me happier about that, the fact I'd enjoy it or the pure rage Geg would have.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2011)

shit said:


> no sunny
> 
> it was all the more less adorable when she appeared at the end with no pupils like a fucking zombie attack


That's what I meant. It was the culmination of the convo.

I wonder if John is sleeping (weird) or if that's one of the two dead Johns (killed by Terezi, killed by Vriska)


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That's what I meant. It was the culmination of the convo.
> 
> I wonder if John is sleeping (weird) or if that's one of the two dead Johns (killed by Terezi, killed by Vriska)



I don't think that's how (alternate timelines/god-tier) works.


----------



## geG (Jul 2, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I don't know what would make me happier about that, the fact I'd enjoy it or the pure rage Geg would have.



Man I already told you I was only angry at the possibility of Vriska killing Jack and being the hero

Otherwise I'm just annoyed by her.

I'd most just be mad at andrew for wasting our time with bullshit like that but he won't do that because he isn't retarded


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2011)

Geg you're adorable in your little angerfits whenever Vriska is on screen. So cute.


----------



## geG (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah right

More like

Adorabloodthristy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2011)

Geg's like someone who reads Nayrootoe rages out whenever Sasuke is shown.



Crossbow said:


> I don't think that's how (alternate timelines/god-tier) works.


Dead-Dave.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Dead-Dave.



He was in the timeline at the time. Dead-John had been dead for like weeks and was left there in the splice.


----------



## geG (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Geg's like someone who reads Nayrootoe rages out whenever Sasuke is shown.



Like I said, Vriska is the Sasuke of Homestuck


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 2, 2011)

So many abominations in one picture.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 2, 2011)

The hell is that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2011)

Sexy nepeta is sexy.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2011)

What am I looking at?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunny is still sand fagget tier.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2011)

Shush, Zeni. You don't know how to appreciate fine art.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2011)

Neither do you cause that shit ain't right.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2011)

Its because its so wrong, it's right.

You just don't understand and appreciate the irony that is conksuck.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2011)

Sunny your sandfaggetry probably had you rolled up in a children's playdoh castle of fucking horrible. Like you had to kick down the door of your makeshift dr. who phonebooth just to dial in 555 for fagget express right back in here. I mean I wouldn't be surprised if you sucked cubey's terrible back into this thread like a sandstorm of spacejam ruining bullshit.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 2, 2011)

Damn     .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Sunny your sandfaggetry probably had you rolled up in a children's playdoh castle of fucking horrible. Like you had to kick down the door of your makeshift dr. who phonebooth just to dial in 555 for fagget express right back in here. I mean I wouldn't be surprised if you sucked cubey's terrible back into this thread like a sandstorm of spacejam ruining bullshit.





She mad.

Also its a police box


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2011)

you're not good enough for a police box


----------



## shit (Jul 2, 2011)

aradia fangirl hates equius rant . jpg


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh good god don't remind me


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)

>Implying that kicking down a door to make a Dr. Who prop wouldn't be wroth it.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2011)

Implying you can't read.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Implying you can't read.



What       ?


----------



## shit (Jul 2, 2011)

sick fires up in here


----------



## shit (Jul 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> What       ?



it's funny cuz you implied you can't read again


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2011)

I said he kicked down the door of a Dr. Who prop. Not kicked a door down to get one.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

I would never!

I did however try my key on it. And snapped my fingers to see if it'd open.

Just in case.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 3, 2011)

Ahh I see okay.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDM3dW7B8lY[/YOUTUBE]

Hopy Fuck I only sent this to Sunny but everyone has to see this vid


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

I 'd


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

I was dieing like on my bed gasping for air.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 3, 2011)

That was just disgusting.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 3, 2011)

What did I just subject my eyeballs to?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

^Now that was a good vid.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMmdl4VltD4&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

Should I post the prank vid I showed you earlier sunny ?


----------



## Kurou (Jul 3, 2011)

Just post starfox in Iraq and be done with it.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 3, 2011)

Wonder how long the next update will take.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Should I post the prank vid I showed you earlier sunny ?


That was pretty good.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Just post starfox in Iraq and be done with it.



But we've all seen that  

Good quality prank vid 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QigWnxyvsnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Jul 3, 2011)

That half court shit wasn't funny, that was mean.**


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2011)

Today I indulged in some good ol' fashioned autism.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 3, 2011)

ahahahahahaha


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> That half court shit wasn't funny, that was mean.**



He got him back 

 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFPu4oSlIPE&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol at the people saying that was fucked up.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Today I indulged in some good ol' fashioned autism.


Glorious


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 3, 2011)

it is quite the masterpiece


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 3, 2011)

/runs


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 3, 2011)

The wait was worth it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 3, 2011)

AG: It will come at a cost though.
GT: the mandel poster, or immortality?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jul 3, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Today I indulged in some good ol' fashioned autism.



Is it bad that I was literally distracted by everything else?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2011)

I would love more adventures of Captain Tyler and Clubs Deuce, featuring WV.


----------



## brolmes (Jul 3, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> The wait was worth it.



i was just about to say this

holy fuck i don't even know how a thing can even be as good as this series is

hussie just weaves time and space and mind like he was lord english's grandma casually knitting the little scamp a sweet new sweater


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Is it bad that I was literally distracted by everything else?



Not really, our server is fucking fantastic.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 3, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Not really, our server is fucking fantastic.



The shears really caught my eye. Looked up the update. 

Got me playing again. Had to mine for iron. Found a dungeon. Etc.

Thanks.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 3, 2011)

Quality Devil May Cry reference.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Black people... Too file size to colossal even spoiler.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2011)

That image is amazing.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

*This most recent update was incredible. It brought back a lot of the crazy innovation and ingenuity that makes MSPA so mind-blowing. Was it influenced by Bard Quest at all? Is there any sort inspiration you look to when doing these unusual updates?*

Not Bard Quest necessarily, just taking advantage of the fact that I built the site from the beginning to allow branching paths, even if they all wind up back at the same place. Every other story does this. BQ obviously, Jailbreak has one fork that converges again, and Problem sleuth uses a couple really quick offshoots to handle deaths and other fuck-ups.

Aside from that, one of the main points of the Scratch segment was not only to slip into a different gear with respect to story pacing, but to introduce a vehicle to explore new methods for engaging with events in a story which has accrued a vast amount of detail and complexity. The consequence has been a little more detachment from the events directly as we experience some mediation between us and the characters through this host. But what comes with that bit of extra distance from the story, and bringing to fore its features as a work of metafiction, are these devices for accessing this complex story which wouldn't make sense to introduce without letting this segment build some momentum.

Telling the story in parallel through the header images was an example of that potential, and tying together the themes in the header with the main content was one of the interesting challenges. And of course the narrator himself is a character with a role in the story, so as he tells the story he is advancing his own role in it as well. A lot more is being advanced at the same time, in a way that I think is fun and in the spirit of everything on the site. The scrapbook thing is another example, a way of utilizing some of these silly meta-story devices which at first appear to be mocking the format itself, but become another useful gateway into a bunch of different threads of the story at once. Of course you read those threads one at a time, but the feeling is that they're being accessed in parallel. Using parallel story telling devices seemed like an interesting way to address what has become a formidable number of threads to keep track of, and also a fun way to give some forgotten details a little more attention which would seem like a pretty frivolous diversion otherwise (like Nepeta talking to Jaspers), while still finding a way to give them a little relevance to the current storylines. 

In a way the Scratch segment has been like busting open a pinata of different storytelling devices and seeing what's there to work with. And he sort of did that literally when he broke the scrapbook over Slick's head, releasing all the clippings from the story, both old and new. Having them strewn about the place is another semi-mocking acknowledgement of the nature of the story, a thing which has dissolved into absolute nonlinearity, where looking into a panel at any point in time, past present or future, reality memory dream or afterlife, is something which can advance the plot. Because it advances not just through unfolding action, but by what previously concealed information is exposed, and how it's presented. 

This was actually one of the reasons for devising the dream bubble system. It serves a purpose in the plot, yes, but it also has flexible narrative utility. The dream bubbles allow moments of the past to be explored, or moments of an alternate timeline, through memories of characters in such a way that it doesn't have to be a strict flashback, can be invested with more immediate relevance to what's going on, and allows a way for characters to talk about it. (Remember, rules for when dialogue is allowed are pretty strict! Dream bubbles amended the rules such that characters can converse directly when dreaming or dead. This is because the segments begin as memories consisting of online conversations, and continue from there.) It was a more effective way to convey Cal's final journey and Scratch's origin, for instance. And it again becomes a useful tool when examining a clipping on the floor of an obscure event in the past. We enter the panel somewhat like the characters do, seeing it as a memory of something that's already happened, but the scene evolves as the characters remember, and soon through their interaction it catches up with the current state of the story and contributes to it. Other clippings are played a little more straight, like we are briefly entering a window to another parallel event, then moving on. Either way, going into his clippings momentarily reconnects us directly with the story rather than experiencing it through his mediation. But then, the mediation allowed us to do this in the first place. *There'll probably be a few more of these scrapbook gateways before we're done with them.*

Yes. FUCK YES.

HELL FUCKING YES.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

NOT THE BEES AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

I dreamed that I had gotten the God Tier, got the ultimate prize and a few billion years later chilling in the new universe, much of it spent hanging out with the first guardian, was the guardian of one of the new players.

I wanted to get back in the game


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2011)

So what just happened? Are we past the Scratch now?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

No Cubey.

What happened was a 5x cliffhanger combo


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

No we aren't Cubert.


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2011)

What are you buffoons on about?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

Did you even read the update Cubey?


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2011)

Of course I did. The scrapbook sagas or whatever this is


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

Bad-ass


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

If you read the update then you should know we aren't in the scratch yet Cubert .

What would even lead you to believe that?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> If you read the update then you should know we aren't in the scratch yet Cubert .
> 
> What would even lead you to believe that?



Calm down Plat it's Cubey what do you expect ?


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2011)

**


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

Speaking of Cubert, I decided to name the fish in my Aquarium futurama themed :33

The two  are Fry and Leila
The orange  is Zoidberg
The Grey Catfish (can't find the wikipedia on it and I'm probably butchering the name) is Bender
My , known in a previous incarnation as Professor Snape is now Professor Farnsworth
And my  is Hermes


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> My , known in a previous incarnation as Professor Snape is now Professor Farnsworth



Major promotion, right there.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

He earned it, having outlived everyone else


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 3, 2011)

I had a bunch of fish. They all died out except for one named "Stripes". We got a new batch to mix in with him, but he was a total asshole to the newcomers. 

Rape, murder, that sort of thing.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

My dad murdered all of my fish by changing their cold water with hot water accidentally.

I will never forget you edge .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

I love Hermes my puffer though. pek

He's so cute and chubby.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

Cool!

Space Jam is on Cartoon Network right now :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

>Charles Barkley

There! That's him! The killer!


----------



## brolmes (Jul 3, 2011)

what is so good about this mine craft?



zenieth said:


>



it is completely plausible that karkat would use timefuckery to make himself directly responsible for the creation of the betty crocker company just to try and make john hate him so they could fap in a hatebucket

wait i've just been suckered into appreciating stealth karkatxjohn fanart, fuck


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 3, 2011)

Just noticed that Davesprite is bleeding Ichor, the golden blood of the Greek gods.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 3, 2011)

Cubey said:


> **



you may now drop your cubey in your Banhammer Science Experimental Incinerator


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 3, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Just noticed that Davesprite is bleeding Ichor, the golden blood of the Greek gods.



only the coolest of cool kids can bleed Ichor


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> you may now drop your cubey in your Banhammer Science Experimental Incinerator



No one likes the companion cubey.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 3, 2011)

Longest time taken to incinerate Companion Cubey: 14 seconds.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Longest time taken to incinerate Companion Cubey: 14 seconds.



That's 13.75 seconds longer than it took me.

Must of got stuck in the incinerator for that guy.


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2011)

So is anyone actually going to tell me what I just read, or do I have to visit the wiki like I do to understand every other update? 

Your jests will never penetrate my IRON SKIN


----------



## Sylar (Jul 3, 2011)

If only they penetrated your THICK HEAD...


----------



## Pipe (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Speaking of Cubert, I decided to name the fish in my Aquarium futurama themed :33
> 
> The two  are Fry and Leila
> The orange  is Zoidberg
> ...



You need to name a fish Scruffy

and dat update


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

Is there a fish with a big mustache?


----------



## Pipe (Jul 3, 2011)

A catfish


----------



## Sylar (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Is there a fish with a big mustache?



Catfish?


*Spoiler*: _This kind of fish might be able to grow one_


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

I already have one. And its named Bender.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

Also that looks like a chinese stache not a big fluffy one like Scruffy


----------



## Sylar (Jul 3, 2011)

Heard of this fish Sunny?


----------



## Pipe (Jul 3, 2011)

ahaha this comic


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

Anticlimactic ending.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

Sylar said:


> If only they penetrated your THICK HEAD...



Not even a bunker buster can do that sylar.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2011)

Being too cool deserves therapy I suppose.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX2Gn5d5kMc[/YOUTUBE]

I guess me and homestuck were wrong about Saints Row


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

Cubey said:


> So is anyone actually going to tell me what I just read, or do I have to visit the wiki like I do to understand every other update?
> 
> Your jests will never penetrate my IRON SKIN



Alright listen up you dumb piece of shit,

What happened is AH provided pretty much 5 storylines at more or less the same time.

Those being:
Dave and Rose initially having a conversation back in the previous winter about Dave's dreams. That dream is prophetic of all the dead Daves and culminates in Dave flying off into the Green Sun. Dave ultimately realizes it a past conversation, the result of having been killed and then corpsesmooched back to life.

John's first conversation with Vriska and how she had to put a cap on the manipulation in telling him everything she's going to do. She then realizes this has already happened and is therefore dead. Whether this John is Alpha John dreaming is uncertain as of now. She then says she's outside his window for a daww scene.

Nepeta and Jaspersprite discuss love, death and love after death.

CD picks WV's pocket and the bunny sees this and is in persuit.

Jadesprite discovers Davesprite is still alive and didn't rest in deliciousness.

tl;dr - You're a moron Cubert


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

Cubey gonna Cube.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 3, 2011)

lol cubey           .


----------



## Kurou (Jul 3, 2011)

Is it mocking Cubey time?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

It's always that time.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 3, 2011)

Shut Up Cubey


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Alright listen up you dumb piece of shit,
> 
> What happened is AH provided pretty much 5 storylines at more or less the same time.
> 
> ...



Sunny will you adopt me ?


----------



## Kurou (Jul 3, 2011)

"_Alright, I've been thinking. When life gives you lemons, don't make lemonade - make life take the lemons back! Get mad! I don't want your damn lemons, what am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life's manager. Make life rue the day it thought it could give Cave Johnson lemons. Do you know who I am? I'm the man who's gonna burn your house down! With the lemons. I'm going to to get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon that burns your house down_!"

- Cave Johnson


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2011)

who the fuck would want to be sunny's kid?
That's like the equivalent of a 5 year old going to old mr "Registered sex offender" johnson's house and asking "Hey mr. johnson would you like me to run around in your back yard wearing a 2 piece?"

I mean gog damn kt, you might as well run around in traffic, know you'll probably get better life lessons from that such as Fuck do not run in traffic unless you want to spell kt odiujdetimmyhavefun. 
Shit man i question your sensibilities. Would you like me to take a 2x4 upside your head? it'll have the same result but the only difference is it'll be me taking a 2x4 upside your head and not you having to deal with sunny's bullshit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah too bad life will always win the fight.


I'm serious here.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2011)

I like how even Sunny can establish himself as above Cubey on the ladder.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 3, 2011)

Before or after he burned it's house down.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 3, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I like how even Sunny can establish himself as above Cubey on the ladder.



that's just sad

come on Cubey, make a comeback 

like the one you did against Greed


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 3, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> "_Alright, I've been thinking. When life gives you lemons, don't make lemonade - make life take the lemons back! Get mad! I don't want your damn lemons, what am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life's manager. Make life rue the day it thought it could give Cave Johnson lemons. Do you know who I am? I'm the man who's gonna burn your house down! With the lemons. I'm going to to get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon that burns your house down_!"
> 
> - Cave Johnson



Somewhat irrelevant at the time of the post, but slowly become more pertinent as the events go on.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 3, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I like how even Sunny can establish himself as above Cubey on the ladder.




I don't know whether that's impressive or sad.

EDIT:Like Cave Johnson gives a damn about relevance.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2011)

Cubey can't beat Sunny, because unlike Greed, Sunny reads MSPA.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> that's just sad
> 
> come on Cubey, make a comeback
> 
> like the one you did against Greed



You are asking a little too much from Cubert.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 3, 2011)

that's a good point, TV


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2011)

*Why didn't Dead Vriska just show up at Nick Cage's House instead?*

Nick Cage went god tier before the apocalypse, he will never die.

Not even heroically, because he will kick too much ass.

Or he will do something cowardly at the last minute to save himself, in the nick of time (this is also his title).

He is that good.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 3, 2011)

it explains so much


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2011)

Also new album in a week or so


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 3, 2011)

excellent news


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 3, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Before or after he burned it's house down.



>Implying it's not fire proof.


Also Nick of Time. Damn I wonder who are the other players of the Cage session?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

zenieth said:


> who the fuck would want to be sunny's kid?
> That's like the equivalent of a 5 year old going to old mr "Registered sex offender" johnson's house and asking "Hey mr. johnson would you like me to run around in your back yard wearing a 2 piece?"
> 
> I mean gog damn kt, you might as well run around in traffic, know you'll probably get better life lessons from that such as Fuck do not run in traffic unless you want to spell kt odiujdetimmyhavefun.
> Shit man i question your sensibilities. Would you like me to take a 2x4 upside your head? it'll have the same result but the only difference is it'll be me taking a 2x4 upside your head and not you having to deal with sunny's bullshit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2011)

Sigourny Weaver, Charles Dutton and Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 3, 2011)

> *So I noticed Nepeta called her old lusus beaut'yiff'ull, does this tie her in with furry culture? It wouldn't be especially shocking, also considering other, more disturbing obsessors, like Equius.*
> 
> I thought it was pretty obvious she exemplified furry culture from her first appearance.
> 
> ...



Nepeta confirmed Furry lover.

Also I realized for the first time on a conscious level that AH and King are the only authors I know who are their own author avatar.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

If that new album isn't the exile album i'm negging cubey. And if it is..... then i'm negging cubey to celebrate.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 3, 2011)

You can neg him now. Hussies says we'll get it in a week or so. So plenty of time to allow you to be able to rep him again.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

Could someone just make a tier list of terrible so I can understand where Sunny is in correspondence to Cubey ?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Could someone just make a tier list of terrible so I can understand where Sunny is in correspondence to Cubey ?



Why don't you just ask us to read the necronomicon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 3, 2011)

Us
Sunny
Cubey

I dust my hands of this endeavour.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

A mostly accurate list.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

zenieth said:


> who the fuck would want to be sunny's kid?
> That's like the equivalent of a 5 year old going to old mr "Registered sex offender" johnson's house and asking "Hey mr. johnson would you like me to run around in your back yard wearing a 2 piece?"
> 
> I mean gog damn kt, you might as well run around in traffic, know you'll probably get better life lessons from that such as Fuck do not run in traffic unless you want to spell kt odiujdetimmyhavefun.
> Shit man i question your sensibilities. Would you like me to take a 2x4 upside your head? it'll have the same result but the only difference is it'll be me taking a 2x4 upside your head and not you having to deal with sunny's bullshit.





Taurus Versant said:


> I like how even Sunny can establish himself as above Cubey on the ladder.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

Why the fuck am I just hearing about this shit now ?  

Come To Play

Have yet to read but sounds like the world's best goddamn manga.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

A Gar Black Boxer that hunts KKK for a living best premise I've ever heard of.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Why the fuck am I just hearing about this shit now ?
> 
> Come To Play
> 
> Have yet to read but sounds like the world's best goddamn manga.





KizaruTachio said:


> A Gar Black Boxer that hunts KKK for a living best premise I've ever heard of.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDuITiNBAOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 3, 2011)

I love rpg maker

I'm doing things no one has ever dreamed of


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I love rpg maker
> 
> I'm doing things no one has ever dreamed of



Like making an rpg?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

I love that Boondocks ep.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I love rpg maker
> 
> I'm doing things no one has ever dreamed of



And this time it won't be illegal in most countries.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 3, 2011)

Which battle system would fit better with a homestuck game? The one I have is too bland I think. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj10YH_C_hg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nC4AxgH6qE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

Also how am I terrible again?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also how am I terrible again?



ircc, you ruined space jam and everyone's lenses have been tainted ever since.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm sure most people here have gotten laid while some movie or another was on.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunny you ruined Space Jam.

Little can compensate for that.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm sure most people here have gotten laid while some movie or another was on.



I had forgotten how you had ruined it.

Not anymore.

Oh well, the same thing has happened to all of the best things I watch.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sunny you ruined Space Jam.
> 
> Little can compensate for that.


Yeah well, it made Space Jam all the more awesome for me.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sunny you ruined Space Jam.



this is still pretty much iron clad fact


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm sure most people here have gotten laid while some movie or another was on.



I'll admit this is true but instead of it being a nostalgic movie it was degrassi 

Why did this get top paged ?!


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yeah well, it made Space Jam all the more awesome for me.



...*barfs*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

_
Swag Swag Swag_


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

You are traumatizing poor Crossbow Sunny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'll admit this is true but instead of it being a nostalgic movie it was degrassi
> 
> Why did this get top paged ?!


Its _because_ it was that nostalgic movie it was funny. 

Like the juxtaposition of things for kids, Looney Tunes, and a distinctly adult action. 

(I had left it on the campus movie channel because when movies aren't on it plays the radio. And I couldn't find the remote without my glasses to change it )


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

Bucketing at the speed of light.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You are traumatizing poor Crossbow Sunny.



That's a hard thing to do considering he didn't even care when Noob gave us that pic.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2011)

Why are you bringing this back up sunny?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

Prudes.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> That's a hard thing to do considering he didn't even care when Noob gave us that pic.



Man, whatever.


Also, you've ruined Degrassi for me.

That is, I haven't watched it and now I never will.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

I love this thread :b


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 3, 2011)

hey guys

I have something insanely better than Sunny's sandfagging

in honor of the 4th of July

[YOUTUBE]Genl242_ZU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pipe (Jul 3, 2011)

lol sunny       .


----------



## brolmes (Jul 3, 2011)

space jam sucked all the balls

why must you all insist on bringing it up every 5 minutes


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

You suck all the balls Homestuck, not Space Jam .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You suck all the balls Homestuck, not Space Jam .



hence his name, Homosuck

come on guys, talk about the cool vid I posted instead

talk about awful posters makes me sad


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> space jam sucked all the balls
> 
> why must you all insist on bringing it up every 5 minutes


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

Sunny can't be terrible Homestuck has now set the bar of being horrible immensely high.


----------



## brolmes (Jul 3, 2011)

space jam = dog shit, nothing but one big advertisement, with no substance

go ahead and explain why i'm wrong.. oh, you can't


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 3, 2011)

you're wrong because you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

logic strikes once more


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> hence his name, Homosuck
> 
> come on guys, talk about the cool vid I posted instead
> 
> talk about awful posters makes me sad


Happy 4th o July!

*Candy Mecha Pilot PI: Become PRESIDENT, use Candy Mecha to SAVE AMERICA.
*


*You're  not sure what this "AMERICA" thing is, or why it needs saving, but  you'll be damned if you won't become its PRESIDENT and pilot this  unstoppable war machine per some ill-conceived  fantasy.   *




*You tuck yourself into the snug confines of the mecha's CONTROL FORT. 

 You're here for two things: to rain unspeakable devastation down on the  forces of evil, and to flail your limbs about in a playful manner.

 AND YOU HAVE NO ROOM IN YOUR FORT TO FLAIL ABOUT WHATSOEVER.   *










*But it seems you are not in control of the mecha at all. It appears to operate entirely of its own accord.   *




*The sobering reality settles in. This infernal contraption will be your grave.   *​


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 3, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> nothing but one big advertisement, with no substance



YOU SAY IT LIKE IT'S A BAD THING.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> space jam = dog shit, nothing but one big advertisement, with no substance
> 
> go ahead and explain why i'm wrong.. oh, you can't



It's nostalgia Homes, talking you back to your childhood is what it's about. Even the movie isn't that great (Which it is.) it's more about being able to ironically look back on kidde stuff like that that makes it fun. But cartoons playing basketball is just fucking amazing in it's self.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

KK if we ignore Space Jam sunny is a good poster right ? Are we forgetting the chart ?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

KT these are things that one should just instinctively know.


----------



## brolmes (Jul 3, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> you're wrong because you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> logic strikes once more



yeah that's what i thought, the movie is completely indefensible, all you guys have here is a nostalgic boner for an abysmal feature-length commercial which you were dumb enough to enjoy as kids 

actual good movies don't need a nostalgic connection just to be enjoyed


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

Homestuck it's Michael Jordan and Bugs Bunny playing basketball together.

What more do you want.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Homestuck it's Michael Jordan and Bugs Bunny playing basketball together.
> 
> What more do you want.



2nd best thing would be Kobe Dwayne Wade and Mickey playing together


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

Kobe already has the infinity gauntlet he can let D Wade ball it up with Mickey .


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 3, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> yeah that's what i thought, the movie is completely indefensible, all you guys have here is a nostalgic boner for an abysmal feature-length commercial which you were dumb enough to enjoy as kids
> 
> actual good movies don't need a nostalgic connection just to be enjoyed



I agree with this actually. Most of the things I liked as a little kid I still enjoy to some degree today. I never liked Space Jam that much. NEVER.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Kobe already has the infinity gauntlet he can let D Wade ball it up with Mickey .



I feel like saying some thing antagonistic about the Lakers but there would be no reason for it, anyways let's focus on more Home bashing.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I feel like saying some thing antagonistic about the Lakers but there would be no reason for it, anyways let's focus on more Home bashing.



You better not say anything antagonistic about the Lakers .

Best franchise is NBA history .


----------



## brolmes (Jul 3, 2011)

when i was tiny i thought power rangers were cool, but now i can see that they are just gay

when i was tiny i thought sam and max were cool, and they are still fucking cool

both have nostalgic value, but only one is actually good 

that's the point of todays special ed class, nostalgia and quality are 2 different things 

space jam was always just generic bullshit with michael jordan added into it to make it sell.. you might as well just sit and stare at a pair of nikes for an hour and a half, they used him to sell those too, it's the same shit with about the same entertainment value


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

Anybody got Xbox Live ? Reallllllllllllly bored right now.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 3, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> when i was tiny i thought power rangers were cool, but now i can see that they are just gay
> 
> when i was tiny i thought sam and max were cool, and they are still fucking cool
> 
> both have nostalgic value, but only one is actually good



Makes an excellent point. 

Power Ranger isn't the best example, though, because it measurably decreased in quality as time went on.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> when i was tiny i thought power rangers were cool, but now i can see that they are just gay
> 
> when i was tiny i thought sam and max were cool, and they are still fucking cool
> 
> ...



You do realize no one gives a shit right ? Also girls in tight spandex doesn't get much gayer than that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2011)

Homestuck is also under the impression that just because something is made to sell you something means its shit, which isn't necessarily true.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Homestuck is also under the impression that just because something is made to sell you something means its shit, which isn't necessarily true.



He doesn't understand the importance of Jordan Fusions


----------



## brolmes (Jul 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Homestuck is also under the impression that just because something is made to sell you something means its shit, which isn't necessarily true.



i never said there was a causal relationship there, it being shit is just a happy coincidence i guess


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

It could be because of my age but Sam & Max seems overrated to me. *shrug


----------



## brolmes (Jul 3, 2011)

as opposed to cartoon basketball


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

O I had always thought it was just a video game.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You do realize no one gives a shit right ? Also girls in tight spandex doesn't get much gayer than that.



>Implying there weren't dudes in spandex as well.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> >Implying there weren't dudes in spandex as well.


@Homes: This is pretty funny

>Implying I was paying attention to them.

This thread needs lesbians


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

Never saw that show.

But you know what was awesome?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSmXn7BWdcM[/YOUTUBE]

(Yeah, I know, a lot of Astroboy knock off in there but it was still pretty awesome)


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

Do you think if I made this pic my sig I would get banned ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2011)

Nope.

You can only get banned for nipples and pussy.

Ass or excessively sexy will probably get spoiler tagged.


----------



## brolmes (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2011)

>10 min vid

Yeah. I ain't watching that.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >10 min vid
> 
> Yeah. I ain't watching that.



You watched Space Jam. That was a good decent two hours.

Did you just go for the first five minutes and stop or something?


----------



## brolmes (Jul 4, 2011)

actually that was quite a shit episode

edit: although not as bad as space jam obviously


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 4, 2011)

I wanted to go to sleep and let you buffoons go on about your buffoonery, but I'm agreeing with Homestuck so much that I must see that he wins.

Mind-control: Not out of the question.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Never saw that show.
> 
> But you know what was awesome?
> 
> ...



Sunny making good posts

oh god what world is this


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Sunny making good posts
> 
> oh god what world is this



You are in a doomed timeline. Something like this was never meant to happen in paradox space.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 4, 2011)

I posted Lesbians no one cares


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2011)

You posted a picture that you posted a few days ago.


----------



## brolmes (Jul 4, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I wanted to go to sleep and let you buffoons go on about your buffoonery, but I'm agreeing with Homestuck so much that I must see that he wins.
> 
> Mind-control: Not out of the question.



this is a battle that the forces of light are always destined to lose


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You posted a picture that you posted a few days ago.



Yeah cuz it's that good of a fan art


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 4, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> this is a battle that the forces of light are always destined to lose



We are clearly the forces of darkness, then.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Sunny making good posts
> 
> oh god what world is this


Good, bad, I make all the posts, all of them. 

On a side note, I downloaded the comic the cartoon was based on

Holy balls, that comic is great


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> On a side note, I downloaded the comic the cartoon was based on
> 
> Holy balls, that comic is great



Indeed it is, Sunny.

Edit: Thanks to Sam and Max, I just learned the grimiore is pronounced grim-wah.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It's nostalgia Homes, talking you back to your childhood is what it's about. Even the movie isn't that great (Which it is.) it's more about being able to ironically look back on kidde stuff like that that makes it fun. But cartoons playing basketball is just fucking amazing in it's self.



You see I never got nostalgia, people always look back and think good old days, when chances are they were like these days, you've just blocked out the bad in your memory.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 4, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> hey guys
> 
> I have something insanely better than Sunny's sandfagging
> 
> ...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 4, 2011)

that shit is fucking rocking


----------



## Kurou (Jul 4, 2011)

Metal wolf Chaos was the shit.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 4, 2011)

THE PRESIDENT SPIRIT


----------



## Kurou (Jul 4, 2011)

Nothing is pointless, because I am the president of the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RgnXNR1bawY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 4, 2011)

ahaha, I'm just listening to that now, actually


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]S39DPu7oIx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2011)

Sylar said:


> And this time it won't be illegal in most countries.



my very first event is a pediofilia / std joke


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Do you think if I made this pic my sig I would get banned ?



Probably. This is a _kids friendly site_



Too friendly


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 4, 2011)

Damn it Ban. We need to stop thinking of the children. What has the thinking of them wrought expect pedophiles and murder.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 4, 2011)

I've always wondered why do the forces of darkness have to win, Couldn't really skilled players. Kill one Black Monarch. Then convince the White King to give up his scepter. Give the scepter to the not dead Black Monarch. Have him/her start the reckoning, then steal the WK scepter back. Then have the WK and WQ team up and kill the Black K or Q.

I mean really to avoid  paradoxing ourselves we could just make sure that the right meteors are already get set back in time.

I mean sure Skaia will probably still die, or not maybe the WK and WQ can blow up the meteors somehow. And even if Skaia dies well Prospit will still be there so I don't really see this as a lose for the White guys.

I mean really it makes sense.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 4, 2011)

^If white wins, the reckoning never happens. The gates to Earth's past won't even open.



Sunuvmann said:


> Are you still talking about Sam and Max?
> 
> I was talking about the Frank Miller made Big Guy and Rusty.



They were two separate statements.


Anyway, I'm gonna go take this opportunity to sleep.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 4, 2011)

That's not true.

Recall that Jack had killed neither White Monarch. He only needed to obtain the WK's scepter. There's nothing that says that the Monarchs can't once again dawn their objects of power, and kick Jack's ass. Keep in mind that destroying Prospit isn't even required as shown by the troll BK. Really the only prerequisite for lose seems to be letting the the Scepter get taken. Jack showed that you can just throw it away when you're done.


Oh and before someone tries to wrongly point out that the narration specifically said that the WK has to be "Killed or captured" recall that neither happened to WK, he was neither captured and he's certainly alive. Though it is inconsistent as the narration really does say killed of captured


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey if I wanted to make a thread dedicated to fancomics would I make a new one or just talk about them here.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 4, 2011)

What I'm talking about 

Best adventure so far


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 4, 2011)

Talk about it here.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I've always wondered why do the forces of darkness have to win, Couldn't really skilled players. Kill one Black Monarch. Then convince the White King to give up his scepter. Give the scepter to the not dead Black Monarch. Have him/her start the reckoning, then steal the WK scepter back. Then have the WK and WQ team up and kill the Black K or Q.
> 
> I mean really to avoid  paradoxing ourselves we could just make sure that the right meteors are already get set back in time.
> 
> ...



Black doesn't _always _ have to win. It just does. The same way white always moves first
If black doesn't win then there is no reckoning and without reckoning kids don't start sessions and without sessions there is no white vs black game


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah but I'm just wondering why winning just seems to be Black getting the WK Scepter. I mean it seems to me that if the entire Black army got killed except for 1 royalty, yet somehow they manage to obtain the WK's scepter the Blacks would still be considered victorious. Even if you know the remaining Black royalty dies moments after, and White has the the Queen and a few million soldiers left.





> Black doesn't always  have to win. It just does. The same way white always moves first
> If black doesn't win then there is no reckoning and without reckoning kids don't start sessions and without sessions there is no white vs black game



Also what I'm saying is that.

1) Just because the reckoning happens does not mean either the King or Queen of White is dead. Proven by kids session.

2) The Black leader can throw the Scepter away after activating it. With no apparent ill effects. Proven by Jack

3) Nothing says that a white piece couldn't use the Scepter to gain powers. Meaning the possibly still living WK could reclaim it.

Finally a question
If white was winning couldn't it capture the Black Queen/King, and force them to activate the reckoning. Wait just long enough for the Players to be sent back in time. Then kill the enemy leader. I mean by game logic they lost, but by logic logic it's seems like a complete win to me.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2011)

I dreamed the people ITT were tired of this thread's title and spammed the shit out of it to get a new one.

Banhammer was the one who won the next thread title lol.

(100% truth, I just woke up and that's what I dreamed)


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 4, 2011)

The reckoning coincides with the defeat of white. White losing is _defined_ by the start of the reckoning.

Come on, it's not that complex.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2011)

Its weird time shit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I dreamed the people ITT were tired of this thread's title and spammed the shit out of it to get a new one.
> 
> Banhammer was the one who won the next thread title lol.
> 
> (100% truth, I just woke up and that's what I dreamed)



your dream self has seen the future in the clouds


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes CD.

We know


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9tHUq8_dkkg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2011)

Ain't it ironic we can't play that fucking game...IN AMERICA


----------



## Pipe (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2011)

He needs sunglasses.


----------



## shit (Jul 4, 2011)

or elk horns


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2011)

And wings .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2011)

He's human, not a troll


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2011)

Nick Cage transcends such feeble things as species. He is his own race.


----------



## shit (Jul 4, 2011)

thank you plat


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> He's human, not a troll



You must watch that many of his movies. .trolljpg


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> He's human, not a troll



It's nick cage. He's got a flaming skull and a motorcycle, Horns is not out there


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2011)

Speaking of which

I'm watching Nick of Time on FX. That very movie, Ghostrider is on now


----------



## Pipe (Jul 4, 2011)

He is gonna be ghost rider again, in the new ghost rider movie


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2011)

He is the Ghost Rider.

It's him.


----------



## shit (Jul 4, 2011)

he's not the superman tho
it isn't him


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2011)

shit said:


> he's not the superman tho
> it isn't him


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 4, 2011)

What the fuck why get Nick Cage again why won't they learn from they're mistakes ?


----------



## Pipe (Jul 4, 2011)

shit said:


> he's not the superman tho
> it isn't him



His son is superman


----------



## God (Jul 4, 2011)

Ride the Ghost

Ride it like a mechanical bull


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2011)

He is such a conksuck actor in this film 

edit: In every film


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2011)

Nic Cage was pretty good in Kickass .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxa-X_L8Lbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah Cage turned in a solid performance in that movie.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 4, 2011)

I like him in Lord of War


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ke-6f6H1pE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2011)

Nyan~:3
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tzg8bAdASgA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2011)

God Bless American Nyan Cat .


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 4, 2011)

I like to think Cage fluctuates between good, and really awful, with no middle ground.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I dreamed the people ITT were tired of this thread's title and spammed the shit out of it to get a new one.
> 
> Banhammer was the one who won the next thread title lol.
> 
> (100% truth, I just woke up and that's what I dreamed)



We could probably get it done in a day if we tried really hard.

I mean I know at least half this thread was there for the day the OBD went through 3 convos in 6 hours.

Hell my calculations say that with 10 guy posting at max speed we could finish this thread in 8 hours.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 4, 2011)

Big daddy was like the best role he's had in the last 12 years. Name another role where he wasn't horrible.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy 4th of July bitches and whores.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 4, 2011)

Lord of War. I liked it at least.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 4, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Happy 4th of July bitches and whores.



Where I live it rained the whole goddamn time . No parties no cook-outs no nothing.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Big daddy was like the best role he's had in the last 12 years. Name another role where he wasn't horrible.



Ben Gates was okay.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 4, 2011)

You American's and your 4th of July. 
>me ignores fact that I'm a dual citizen


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh shit, I just realized the independence day in the Philippines is on 6/12. How did I miss that, fuck.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 4, 2011)

National Treasure started to get shitty.

EDIT: at cross btw


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 4, 2011)

The first was good. The 2nd well I wouldn't call it bad, but it was forgettable. I hear rumors of a 3rd I hope it's good.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 4, 2011)

All I'll say is that Cage is one tier above Cera.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 4, 2011)

Who      ?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2011)

Nic Cage is the god of overacting. Even when he's in a shitty movie he can usually mail in an enjoyable performance even if it is not an objectively good performance.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 4, 2011)

Wait KT you mean that dude from SP and Arrested Development.

AD was such a good show.

Yeah but Cera really isn't that good.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2011)

I ate shit, got marginally drunk and blew shit up.

When I got home, from the top of my apartment's parking garage I could see like 3 fireworks shows from neighboring cities on the horizon.

Generally good 4th.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2011)

Disney Land usually throws up a good fireworks show on the 4th.

Waiting for that currently .


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 4, 2011)

How close do you live to Disney land? Or are you visiting?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> All I'll say is that Cage is one tier above Cera.


/wikid

In his 30 year career, there's only been 2 years he hasn't been in a film: 1991 and 1985.

He has been in 2 movies this year. He's going to be in two more.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Where I live it rained the whole goddamn time . No parties no cook-outs no nothing.



Sucks to be you.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> How close do you live to Disney land? Or are you visiting?



I live within a 20 minute drive of Disney Land.

I see lots of their firework shows from my house .


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 4, 2011)

Hero of Time up to his old tricks.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 4, 2011)

@Plat Lucky bastard


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> @Plat Lucky bastard



 **


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> /wikid
> 
> In his 30 year career, there's only been 2 years he hasn't been in a film: 1991 and 1985.
> 
> He has been in 2 movies this year. He's going to be in two more.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I live within a 20 minute drive of Disney Land.
> 
> I see lots of their firework shows from my house .



Get your phone out and record this shit.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Get your phone out and record this shit.



Maybe.

But it doesn't start until later.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2011)

Also CD, I see your President Wilson and raise you President Whitmore

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUdB8gCMcXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shit (Jul 4, 2011)

you had to grow up with goofy cage movies to truly appreciate his craft
gone in 60 seconds was pretty fun
and of course con air and face off are the fucking tits


----------



## Stroev (Jul 4, 2011)

This fucking thread title.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 4, 2011)

I always enjoyed The Rock


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn some awesome fireworks going off right now .


----------



## Pipe (Jul 5, 2011)

I like Face off and The Rock

and I've never went to disney land


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2011)

If you like paying 10 dollars for a churro it's a great place .

Though even with that it's still pretty kick ass.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh yeah I hated how expensive everything in amusement parks were.

I mean damn.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 5, 2011)

I suddenly hunger for churros.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 5, 2011)

If I was playing Sburb I'd Fuse a Churro with my weapon, so it could be both delicious and deadly.


----------



## shit (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2011)

shit you need to stop spending time in the HSG threads.


----------



## shit (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't spend much time in them actually
I loot them for art and don't read a single word posted


----------



## shit (Jul 5, 2011)

oh man I'm not even in the top 10 posters itt anymore


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 5, 2011)

That's okay here have some Fanart.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 5, 2011)

(Shit posted btw)

This is the best looking Rose I've ever seen, reminds me of Tia Halibel.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2011)

HSG? Horny Slutty Girl?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2011)

@KT: Very good quality...they just forgot the details on the ogoloth wands.


----------



## shit (Jul 5, 2011)

hsg is homestuck general threads on 4chan, sunny, gawd

also didn't notice this before, do you think hussie added this later and stuck it in?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 5, 2011)

shit said:


> also didn't notice this before, do you think hussie added this later and stuck it in?



Nah, i remember that being the highlight of that update.


----------



## shit (Jul 5, 2011)

hmmmmmm....
there seems to be dark spots in my perception


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2011)

That's pretty fucking kawaii.

Just saiyan.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I always enjoyed The Rock



Yes. Or should I Sean Connery it and say "Yesshhhhh"?


----------



## shit (Jul 5, 2011)

the rock was the movie that coined the phrase "need to know basis" if I'm not mistaken
or at least it was the first place I heard that phrase and it gave the perception that it came up with it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2011)

This is sooooooooo Vriska


----------



## shit (Jul 5, 2011)

> Basically, the universe hates them so we don't have to.


not enough in vriska's case imo


----------



## Pipe (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey remember the comic where sollux was so high he thought karkat stole his hands, well here is the second part


----------



## shit (Jul 5, 2011)

gamzee should be a hostage negotiator


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 5, 2011)

"ga2p"

I lol'd at that.


----------



## shit (Jul 5, 2011)

theory picture tiem


----------



## shit (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jul 5, 2011)

Holy crap how did I not notice that?

Edit: Oh wait Aradia's alive too. She's so forgettable.


----------



## shit (Jul 5, 2011)

in b4 kar x ara secret matesprit affair


----------



## brolmes (Jul 5, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah but I'm just wondering why winning just seems to be Black getting the WK Scepter. I mean it seems to me that if the entire Black army got killed except for 1 royalty, yet somehow they manage to obtain the WK's scepter the Blacks would still be considered victorious. Even if you know the remaining Black royalty dies moments after, and White has the the Queen and a few million soldiers left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the whites already got their asses kicked, the king and queen are exiled, i don't really think they have many soldiers left either.. there were just a few stragglers trying to hide out in the castle and even they are dead now

the kids session is all kinds of fucked up though anyway, the "white is always destined to lose" thing only really applies to sburb sessions in general.. even with jack out of the picture, prospit got roasted and derse i intact.. prospit still lost the battle no matter what might happen later


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Holy crap how did I not notice that?
> 
> Edit: Oh wait Aradia's alive too. She's so forgettable.



Aradia is awesome .


----------



## shit (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol Prince of Dope.


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2011)

Prince of Soap. (he drops it often)


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 5, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Prince of Soap. (he drops it often)



He does it on purpose, but to no avail, like a girl cat in heat constantly presenting its privates.


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2011)

Even when requesting forced prison rape, Eridan is presented with nothing but rejection and failure


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2011)

Cubey stop projecting your adolescence experiences onto Eridan .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2011)

Land of Vasoline and Tears


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2011)

Is it not true that every time Eridan tries to establish some sort of relationship with anyone, he is pushed away like vibrator being offered to a nun? Yes it is.

I just added the sodomy element to it


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2011)

Coming soon to a theater near you

Hopeback Mountain: 20 Way To Use A Wand


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> the whites already got their asses kicked, the king and queen are exiled, i don't really think they have many soldiers left either.. there were just a few stragglers trying to hide out in the castle and even they are dead now
> 
> the kids session is all kinds of fucked up though anyway, the "white is always destined to lose" thing only really applies to sburb sessions in general.. even with jack out of the picture, prospit got roasted and derse i intact.. prospit still lost the battle no matter what might happen later



No I meant in a hypothetical session where the players were so competent, they helped the white army Kill the black army. Banished the BQueen. But somehow they accidentally got the WKing killed and his Scepter stolen by the Black King, Who starts the reckoning. But then the BK gets killed by the players 10 minutes later. Then at the end of the day the things that happened are The entire black army is dead as in all of them.  The reckoning started and sent the players back in time. The white army is mostly intact and still have a Queen. Prospit and Derse and both still intact. I mean really that seems it could happen in a session, and it won't cause a time paradox.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 5, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I just added the sodomy element to it



so in other words, projection


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2011)

It's not projection because sodomy is a frequent trope


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2011)

I think Cubey just went Greed on Platinum.

Fuck.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2011)

Cubey said:


> It's not projection because sodomy is a frequent trope



If that's what helps you sleep at night Cubert. Denial is never good for you.


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2011)

Isn't baseless "hope" the biggest form of denial?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyway, here are the abilities I've developed in RPG maker
There are all easy abilities probably everyone has done already but I like them because I made them on my own with no help or ideas
Wall Phasing
Regen
Reflect
Teleporting Through Limbo
Summon
Stealing
Chicken Chasing
FPS
A "Drunk" "Rapey" "Spent" and "Stoned" state and the proper item to heal it
And a Warrior  Bard class that plays only Queen named skills and plays it with a Death Scythe.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh and "Sin-Eating" which pretty much takes your state (poison, blind, rapey, anything short of "incapacitated") and puts it on someone else


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 5, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> No I meant in a hypothetical session where the players were so competent, they helped the white army Kill the black army. Banished the BQueen. But somehow they accidentally got the WKing killed and his Scepter stolen by the Black King, Who starts the reckoning. But then the BK gets killed by the players 10 minutes later. Then at the end of the day the things that happened are The entire black army is dead as in all of them.  The reckoning started and sent the players back in time. The white army is mostly intact and still have a Queen. Prospit and Derse and both still intact. I mean really that seems it could happen in a session, and it won't cause a time paradox.



First kingdom to get the other's scepter is the winner. I imagine that the reckoning can only be summoned by a Dersite acquiring the white scepter. 

If white won, the scepter of neither would launch the reckoning. And, you know, that's bad news.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Isn't baseless "hope" the biggest form of denial?



Nope. And my hope isn't baseless either .


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2011)

What is its basis?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 5, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Nope. And my hope isn't baseless either .



This is a delusion in itself.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2011)

Cubey said:


> What is its basis?



My basis is in the unshakable will and aspirations of the human race. As long as we dream, we achieve.



Crossbow said:


> This is a delusion in itself.


----------



## shit (Jul 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Anyway, here are the abilities I've developed in RPG maker
> There are all easy abilities probably everyone has done already but I like them because I made them on my own with no help or ideas
> Wall Phasing
> Regen
> ...



are you helping mazinfirewars with his homestuck rpg project, or is this another project of your own?
I <> rpgmaker


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 5, 2011)

shit said:


> I <> rpgmaker



Sly edit there.


----------



## shit (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm a sly kinda guy


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2011)

shit said:


> I'm a sly kinda guy


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 5, 2011)

Why is there not yet an enemy named Sly Guy? 

He could have a scarlet bow-tie and a curly handlebar mustache.


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2011)

I actually like hope  But not in the homeless person finding a dollar kind of way you describe it.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I actually like hope  But not in the homeless person finding a dollar kind of way you describe it.



That's luck not hope.

Lol Cubey.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 5, 2011)

A homeless man finding a_ lottery ticket_ is hope for a few seconds, but turns into either luck or irony shortly after.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 5, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> First kingdom to get the other's scepter is the winner. I imagine that the reckoning can only be summoned by a Dersite acquiring the white scepter.
> 
> If white won, the scepter of neither would launch the reckoning. And, you know, that's bad news.



Yeah I know they still lose in that regard but it's still stupid that black winning could be.

Hey you started the reckoning. But your entire army got slaughtered, and the White's are mostly at full strength. And a few god tier's are coming to kill you. But hey you still won!


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 5, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Hey you started the reckoning. But your entire army got slaughtered, and the White's are mostly at full strength. And a few god tier's are coming to kill you. But hey you still won!



Basically.

It's all about the scepters. All that happens afterward is nothing to them.


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm talking about the feeling he might get after finding one.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2011)

Sly, not shy


----------



## Pipe (Jul 5, 2011)

I've always wonder what's behind those masks.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Jul 5, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah I know they still lose in that regard but it's still stupid that black winning could be.
> 
> Hey you started the reckoning. But your entire army got slaughtered, and the White's are mostly at full strength. And a few god tier's are coming to kill you. But hey you still won!



there aren't many situations where the black side could get close to the scepter without completely raping the white side first


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I've always wonder what's behind those masks.



Staring at a Shy Guy's true face means staring into eternity, forever.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 5, 2011)

oh god


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> there aren't many situations where the black side could get close to the scepter without completely raping the white side first



But they could happen. It's not about how common it is, it's about can.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 5, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> But they could happen. It's not about how common it is, it's about can.



In chess, if black is down to just the king and that king takes out the white king, then black still wins.

It's not hard to understand.


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2011)

All noob is saying is there even a 1% chance White can defeat Black in Sburb, or is it COMPLETELY impossible and against the laws of everything Hussie?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 5, 2011)

@Cross 
Except that it's impossible for the King to win by itself. It's even impossible, for a King and 2 knights, or a King and a pawn depending on where the pawn is placed.

Trust me I get that they lose it's just that the over extended chess metaphor doesn't really makes sense when winning has no value. Why call it winning when if not for the chess metaphor it wouldn't make sense for the defeat of one piece to mean victory.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 5, 2011)

No what I'm saying is that

1) I GET THAT LOSE IS DEFINED BY THE RECKONING STARTING.

2) Neither white royalty has to die.

3) Why is it not possible that White after getting complete victory by capturing 1 Royalty and killing every other Black piece, to just give the White Scepter to the Black Royalty. Force the Black Royal to start the Reckoning, and then Kill the Black Royal afterwards?

I mean fine the game says it's a lost but by most other forms of Logic white seems to have won.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 5, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> @Cross
> Except that it's impossible for the King to win by itself. It's even impossible, for a King and 2 knights, or a King and a pawn depending on where the pawn is placed.
> 
> Trust me I get that they lose it's just that the over extended chess metaphor doesn't really makes sense when winning has no value. Why call it winning when if not for the chess metaphor it wouldn't make sense for the defeat of one piece to mean victory.



How can a king not win alone?


...Look, the POINT is; death tolls are irrelevant, it's all about the scepters.

Black must gets white's scepter, or else no reckoning

Ergo, white must "lose" by the game's definition of "losing".


----------



## shit (Jul 5, 2011)

yeah, the obvs irony is that no one gives a shit about their battle except the ones fighting it
but DD would have us believe there's a whole government structure to be considered
but at the end, it's still nothing more than a species that will presumably inevitably perish once the session has fulfilled its purpose


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the game rigs it so that Black always wins Noob. Else there can be no game.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 5, 2011)

The "plot" of the game is to help White rise up after their inevitable defeat.

So there's that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> The "plot" of the game is to help White rise up after their inevitable defeat.
> 
> So there's that.



If we take Hivebent to be a "normal" game. The players main goal is to engage in actions like sabotage and murder that slow down the black war machine in an attempt to delay white's inevitable defeat as long as possible.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm kinda lost in this black vs white thing? Where was it stated that the derse side always win?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 5, 2011)

JOHN: ME??

NANNASPRITE: Yes, you, John!

NANNASPRITE: Before your mishap with my ashes, you may recall the Sprite's previous incarnation, which resulted from its Kernel's "hatching".

NANNASPRITE: You see, this hatching occurs automatically in response to your arrival! The result is a pair of Kernels, one dark, one light, each carrying the information they were prototyped with before the hatch!

NANNASPRITE: One goes down, to a kingdom entrenched in darkness. The other, up, to a kingdom basking in light! Each comes to rest in an Orb atop a Spire, of which there are three others in kind. The Four Spires are situated above a throne, and these two thrones preside over the two respective Sovereign Powers!

NANNASPRITE: And once the Kernels are situated, that is when the game is afoot. The true war begins, light versus dark, good versus evil.

NANNASPRITE: _This is a war that the forces of light are always destined to lose, without exception! _

*A QUEST OF FUTILITY THEN. ==>*


----------



## God (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep


----------



## Pipe (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah I see, there is a lot of stuff I forget from the first acts chatlogs.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2011)

Derse has to win Pipe.

Or the ectoclones can never be sent back to earth and thus the players will have never existed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 6, 2011)

That was the second act


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2011)

I know.

But that fact is a lot more important than nannasprite mentioning that they always lose.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 6, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> How can a king not win alone?



By one of the most important rules of chess, which I shall call the "You can't go full retard" rule. A player may not purposely move their King into check.
A king within range of a chess opposing chess pieces attack is considered check. 2 Kings have the same range. Therefore you can not move to attack 1 king with the other because you would be putting yourself in check.

Keep in mind that even if you could you would instantly lose, as after you move in for the attack with your king the other player gets to move and can just eat your king.

So yeah if all pieces but the 2 kings dead/not on the board it's a draw. Which coincidentally is how sburb begins.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 6, 2011)

A single pawn in a corner and a King, also can't beat a King, because it's fairly easy to stalemate.

You also can't win with 2 knights as you can't really force an opponent to lose in that situation.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> You also can't win with 2 knights as you can't really force an opponent to lose in that situation.



Assume the opposing King is in a corner.

Put a Knight two diagonal spaces away from the king. Put your second knight in one of the squares adjacent to that knight so that the King is in check. Put your king in the other adjacent square.

Checkmate.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy Shit I'm tripping balls right now somehow this thing guess I was thinking about John I practically shat myself I didn't screen-cap it. Just think of a char and answer the questions and it should guess it correctly. Wow this is the coolest/scariest thing on the internet.

Strong heart Kara cut


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2011)

Jesus christ your slowpoke is massive.

Akinator already knows about all of MSPA, pantskat and fedorafreak included.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 6, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Jesus christ your slowpoke is massive.
> 
> Akinator already knows about all of MSPA, pantskat and fedorafreak included.



You don't find that weird or odd or anything ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 6, 2011)

HOW THE FUCK IS HE DOING THIS 

He guessed master chief perfectly

EDIT: 3 FOR GODDAMN 3


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2011)

Jesus christ Akinator's existed for years.

How are you so Doze?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 6, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Jesus christ Akinator's existed for years.
> 
> How are you so Doze?



Idk but this game has me shook. But I guessed Bec Noir and it gave me Jack Noir , does that mean I won ?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 6, 2011)

He got me thinking about Gamzee


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 6, 2011)

Seriously wtf, I know I seem stupid with all the comments of me freaking out but this is the weirdest shit ever.

EDIT: He guessed Amir I'm done... I'm just done


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2011)

1 for 1 right now  He got Goku


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 6, 2011)

I finally beat this fucker he thought Homestar runner and I was thinking Problem Sleuth


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2011)

He thought Shuyin I was going with Cloud


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 6, 2011)

got me while I was thinking Ashoka the Great of India.


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2011)

Ima try Alexander the Great


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2011)

He got it on the second try  Thought of Giuseppe Garibaldi at first


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 6, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Assume the opposing King is in a corner.
> 
> Put a Knight two diagonal spaces away from the king. Put your second knight in one of the squares adjacent to that knight so that the King is in check. Put your king in the other adjacent square.
> 
> Checkmate.



Yeah but you can't force that position on an opponent me an my friends were trying it out there's always a way to avoid the checkmate. You have to be not very good, or trying to lose in that scenario.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 6, 2011)

It gave me Sollux when I asked for Vriska.
Also TV is right this is Slowpoke, I might have actually linked this in the OBD ages ago.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 6, 2011)

It correctly guessed T-Rex from Dinosaur Comics.

My morning schedule just got filled up.


----------



## shit (Jul 6, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> By one of the most important rules of chess, which I shall call the "You can't go full retard" rule. A player may not purposely move their King into check.
> A king within range of a chess opposing chess pieces attack is considered check. 2 Kings have the same range. Therefore you can not move to attack 1 king with the other because you would be putting yourself in check.
> 
> Keep in mind that even if you could you would instantly lose, as after you move in for the attack with your king the other player gets to move and can just eat your king.
> ...



except all the pieces including the kings evolves after the first prototyping and then all regular chess rules are thrown out the window

I think your problem is you're taking the chess metaphor even more literally than hussie intended


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2011)

I beat it



> If you find your character in the following list, please click on its name.
> If it appears several times, check every names. Then, click on the first of them.
> Axe Cop(Axe Cop)
> Zeke Strahm
> ...



He was so close too


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought Wayward Vagabond.

He guessed Lil Cal, then later got it right.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 6, 2011)

shit said:


> except all the pieces including the kings evolves after the first prototyping and then all regular chess rules are thrown out the window
> 
> I think your problem is you're taking the chess metaphor even more literally than hussie intended



The quote of me was just me addressing the question of why a King couldn't win by itself in real chess.


As I said I get that White losses if the King gets his scepter stolen. I'm just saying that it seems like a really really stupid way to measure loss considering all the ways the WK could lose his scepter. I mean really if you stop look at the chess metaphor and look at it as 2 opposing kingdoms if one kingdom gets wiped out all expect for the king, and one kingdom only loses it's king. You'd say the one with more people is the winner, but the game would ask Did the other king steal the scepter cause if yes he wins.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 6, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> As I said I get that White losses if the King gets his scepter stolen. I'm just saying that it seems like a really really stupid way to measure loss considering all the ways the WK could lose his scepter. I mean really if you stop look at the chess metaphor and look at it as 2 opposing kingdoms if one kingdom gets wiped out all expect for the king, and one kingdom only loses it's king. You'd say the one with more people is the winner, but the game would ask Did the other king steal the scepter cause if yes he wins.



You would hate Capture the Flag, then.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 6, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> You would hate Capture the Flag, then.



Nah I don't mind that, because at least in that case it's the real objective of both sides.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 6, 2011)

Also Cross read Vagabond, it will make you realize how infinite you are.


----------



## shit (Jul 6, 2011)

yes, read vagabond


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay I'm about to dump some Aradia up in that other thread.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 6, 2011)

A. Skaia is essentially chess-themed Capture the Flag. Regardless of who is killed, the ultimate goal is attaining the enemy scepter.

B. JEEZ FINE I'LL READ IT.


----------



## brolmes (Jul 6, 2011)

i don't know why we're assuming that the reckoning is all that matters, and that the whites could still somehow survive as long as the reckoning took place

they aren't just destined to lose the scepter, they are destined to lose the war completely, it's part of the setup of the game

this is like saying maybe gordon freeman in half-life can stop a shitload of extradimensional aliens from teleporting to earth and taking it over, so he won't need to fight them off.. or maybe mario can stop peach from getting kidnapped by bowser so he won't have to rescue her.. they can't, these events are part of the setup of the games


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 6, 2011)

There's nothing that says white has to be eradicated.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 6, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> they aren't just destined to lose the scepter, they are destined to lose the war completely, it's part of the setup of the game



>Implying those are not the same thing


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2011)

shit said:


> except all the pieces including the kings evolves after the first prototyping and then all regular chess rules are thrown out the window
> 
> I think your problem is you're taking the chess metaphor even more literally than hussie intended



No, the rules of chess are quintessentially the same, the way they work is different.
And mixed with Black jack rules
A pawn may be promoted
A jack may rise above a queen
Kings may not kill each other directly
You win at 21 (Which if you read backwards -as in Nega universe of Alternia- means you loose at Twleve (number of trolls))


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2011)

slow day huh. Hiatustuck is hitting hard


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 6, 2011)

What's Hussie doing?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2011)

I walked into my study room and heard one of my "pledges"'s computer play "Jack: Descend" and my heart weeped a single tear of pride


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 6, 2011)

Ban


----------



## Pipe (Jul 6, 2011)

For a moment I thought there was an update.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2011)

A song of trolls and fire?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jul 6, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I walked into my study room and heard one of my "pledges"'s computer play "Jack: Descend" and my heart weeped a single tear of pride



*looks up 'Jack: Descend', hoping for a cool fan song*

Nope, nothing.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *looks up 'Jack: Descend', hoping for a cool fan song*
> 
> Nope, nothing.



I was about to tear you a new one until I saw it was Descend and not Ascend. Ban just typoed.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah I recognized the meteor chopping song within three notes, so I get to call it whatever I damned well want to


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 6, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah I recognized the meteor chopping song within three notes, so I get to call it whatever I damned well want to



Fair enough.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 6, 2011)

Meteor chopping song is Descend. From  Descend.

Its kinda confusing.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Meteor chopping song is Descend. From  Descend.
> 
> Its kinda confusing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 6, 2011)

Roommate was watching The Princess Bride.

Now I want this to either happen or a fanart of "My name is John Egbert, you killed my Father. Prepare to die." before he fights Noir for reals this time.

But alas, that is too high quality a movie for John to quote.


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2011)

Stick to Con Air broski


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I guess Hussie is working on another one of those things?

Not that I mind but I don't see what else he could be working on.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 6, 2011)

Cmon guys have patience.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 6, 2011)

Interesting smiley.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 6, 2011)

DAT COSPLAY


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2011)

That's a nice one Sy. Reminds me of the tree stump guy


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2011)

Cubey said:


> That's a nice one Sy. Reminds me of the tree stump guy



The tree stump guy is the reader cubey

He's you Cubey..... HES ALL OF US.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 7, 2011)

Shame on you Cubey for not knowing who is the tree stump guy.


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah you go do that.


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2011)

Did you forget you are tree stump guy as well


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

I know that.

That's why I didn't say go do that tree stump guy, that's why I told you specifically to do that.

....basically go kill yourself cubey .


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2011)

- Tree Stump Guy kills himself
- We are both Tree Stump Guy
- Ergo you are telling your self to kill yourself.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

Cubey said:


> - Tree Stump Guy kills himself
> - We are both Tree Stump Guy
> - Ergo you are telling your self to kill yourself.



Are you dense Cubey?

No wait don't answer that.

I didn't say tree stump guy go kill yourself. I said you, Cubey, not tree stump cubey, just cubey.

Go kill yourself. You already have the Linkin Park music to suicide to so you are half way there.


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2011)

Just Cubey _is_ Tree Stump Cubey. We are all one.

And you have no proof I listen to them


----------



## Kurou (Jul 7, 2011)

Committing suicide while listening to In The End. Hilarious.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Just Cubey _is_ Tree Stump Cubey. We are all one.
> 
> And you have no proof I listen to them



I can go fish up those posts in the mafia fc where you were fanboying over them if you want me to.


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2011)

I never fanboyed 

And these said posts do not exist, so good luck to you sir


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I never fanboyed
> 
> And these said posts do not exist, so good luck to you sir



Cubey you are now denying who you are.

Are you crawling in your skin cubey? Will these wounds not heal ?


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2011)

It's just so hard 

No one appreciates me.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

Cubey said:


> It's just so hard
> 
> No one appreciates me.



That's because there is nothing too appreciate about you .


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2011)

Then there is nothing left


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

ITT: Cubey finally gets it.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 7, 2011)

And then it was the best day ever.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

Cubey be blasting In The End as he prepares to drop a toaster into his bathtub.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

Elsewhere in paradox space Endless Mike reacts to this toaster mayhem.


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2011)

EM would like Aradia


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

EM reads homestuck.

I remember him saying he didn't like Aradia for some reason.

Probably because she is impure in his eyes. And she has a soul, unlike Chachamaru .


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2011)

And she's too old


----------



## Kurou (Jul 7, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Cubey be blasting In The End as he prepares to drop a toaster into his bathtub.



EM's Blind date 



Platinum said:


> EM reads homestuck.
> 
> I remember him saying he didn't like Aradia for some reason.
> 
> Probably because she is impure in his eyes. And she has a soul, unlike Chachamaru .



Yep, he only likes AI's. If his toasters had souls they'd reject him.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

Nah, 6 solar sweeps is about the right age for his gynoids to be.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Yep, he only likes AI's. If his toasters had souls they'd reject him.



EM likes it when they scream in binary


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 7, 2011)

Can someone hit me with that slowpoke picture because I just now noticed the picture of Karkat with Gamzee's blood all over his shirt.

 God I'm fucking slow.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 7, 2011)

Steadily approaching bucket overload.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]TemJZYCc5bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 7, 2011)

Bucket levels stabilizing.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Then there is nothing left



DO IT CUBEY
DO IT NOW
END THE HIATUSSTUCK 

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 7, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Can someone hit me with that slowpoke picture because I just now noticed the picture of Karkat with Gamzee's blood all over his shirt.
> 
> God I'm fucking slow.



I literally pointed this out several dozen pages ago.


----------



## shit (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 7, 2011)

Also LOOK AT TINY VRISKA LOOK AT HER BE SAD!


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 7, 2011)

Is it... image posting time already?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Needs more muscles though.


----------



## shit (Jul 7, 2011)

*kicks tiny sad vriska*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2011)

You just made her tinier and sadder. 

And thus more adorable.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 7, 2011)

shit said:


> *kicks tiny sad vriska*





Why!!!!!!!!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 7, 2011)

Also look at Terezi


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 7, 2011)

shit said:


> *kicks tiny sad vriska*



I almost want to neg you for this.

But, you know, I'm a bigger person than that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Why!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 7, 2011)

shit said:


> *kicks tiny sad vriska*



Cocaine is a hell of a drug.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 7, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Is it... image posting time already?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You get all the reps for posting  something  no one else noticed before.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 7, 2011)

shit said:


> *kicks tiny sad vriska*



This man has the right idea.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2011)

While you're at it you might as well hurt grub vriska you heartless bastards


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 7, 2011)

So I've been away from the forums for a day or so. 

What's new?


----------



## Sylar (Jul 7, 2011)

People here are monsters


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2011)

*so hey

since its your bday i had to get you back for the sick memorabilia you got me so i got you this godawful thing and now i just know youre standing there flipping your shit over it so youre welcome.

its the actual gross bunny in the movie so that means nick cage actually grubbed it up with his clownish no talent fingers. i would suggest you put it somewhere and display it ironically but i know youre dead serious about this ridiculous shit so youll probably sleep with the damn thing and nibble its ear and stuff.

but the weird thing is thats whats cool about you. youre this naive guy like pinocchio tumbled ass backwards off the turnip truck and started liking ghostbusters. then the fairy godmother kissed your nose or some shit and you turned out to be not made of wood and also pretty cool to talk to. one day your gooberish ways are gonna land you in a jam and i know im going to have to get you off the hook but its cool i got your back bro.

then we'll meet and hug bump and get each others filthy wife beaters that much filthier so yeah

peace dawg

tg​*​






still one of the best moments in HS


----------



## Kurou (Jul 7, 2011)

DAAAAAWWWW


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2011)

Dave being a bro


----------



## Kurou (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

Who wouldn't kick tiny sad Vriska?

Be honest here people.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 7, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Who wouldn't kick tiny sad Vriska?
> 
> Be honest here people.



Must... suppress... rage...


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2011)

I would kick any Vriska tbh


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

Crossbow we all know you would punt that tiny troll halfway across alternia if given the chance.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd slay her evil spider mom and protect her from the shitty culture of Troll society so can grow up right.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 7, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I would kick any Vriska tbh



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhJyFjlWM0w&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2011)

What is this I dont even...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Crossbow we all know you would punt that tiny troll halfway across alternia if given the chance.



she just looks so

puntable


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 7, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Crossbow we all know you would punt that tiny troll halfway across alternia if given the chance.



INGRATES!

THE LOT OF YOU!

*INGRATES!*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2011)

What Vriska really needed all this time



is a hug.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 7, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Is it... image posting time already?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...







Platinum said:


> Who wouldn't kick tiny sad Vriska?
> 
> Be honest here people.



I would


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2011)

CD why are you always so reppable when sealed.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2011)

I would, not because I hate her, but 





> she just looks so
> 
> puntable



I have portuguese blood in me.

I'd feel really bad about it later though. I'd probably apologize and offer to feed cubey to the spider mom


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

Hell I wouldn't apologize and still offer to feed cubey to spider mom.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, I would probably offer to feed cubey to spider-mom first and then punt her.

And then apologize


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2011)

you both are very rude


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 7, 2011)

Gonna be honest here I would not punt her. I just don't dislike her enough. Sure she killed but she is making troll culture proud, though only on the outside, deep inside she disappoints it so throughly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2011)

Honestly I have a hard time not seeing any of the kidtrolls as little footballs.

They look so aerodynamic :33


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm gonna be honest I seriously have a problem with Fat people (Not Hollywood Fat real fat) , I just don't like them. Something about them just makes me go, lose some weight

Although I have fat friends and I never disliked them.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Honestly I have a hard time not seeing any of the kidtrolls as little footballs.
> 
> They look so aerodynamic :33



I WILL SMITE YOU ALL!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

How many more days until another update ?

Though I won't mind when we see another clip collection .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2011)

Crossbow come here, I see a goalpost.


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2011)

Is it better to punt Vriska or make her a shoe?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2011)

Goddamnit cubey, that is horrible


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

Who would want a vriska shoe?


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2011)

Who wouldn't want a lucky shoe with the power of flight


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2011)

quality people

Cubeys run when a good man goes to war


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

Cubey gonna Cube.


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2011)

More like..

Stupid people


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 7, 2011)

All of our pages should be topped with Cubey giogio-ing. 

For irony.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2011)

Cubey you disgusting piece of shit get out


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Cubey you disgusting piece of shit get out



try just a bit harder mmkay :33


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

Cubey: Trailblazer in Awful since Mar 2008


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2011)

you are all rude 

So, is Hussie going to do another one of these picture motifs or what? I personally hope not.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2011)

Jesus christ it's like everything that spills out of your mouth is the purest of bullshit.


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2011)

You're creeping me out now. I've never seen anyone take this lolcubey so seriously


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 7, 2011)

First you try to shoe a toddler and now you're hoping for no more multipages.

I'm embarrassed you exist.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2011)

it's like a living walking "genocide is okay if it's also abortion" shape of cubedness


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> First you try to shoe a toddler and now you're hoping for no more multipages.
> 
> I'm embarrassed you exist.



We're all thinking this.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 7, 2011)

If ever there was an argument against pro-life, this is it.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

Cubeysad.jpg


----------



## shit (Jul 7, 2011)

is cubey out cubing himself again?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 7, 2011)

*Look at page 46

*Slowly logs off NF after seeing a few posts from Cubey


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Cubey: Trailblazer in Awful since Mar 2008



I think ski might now beat Cubey in awful, Plat

he got lynched in a game he wasn't even playing

there were TWO write-ups on said lynching


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 7, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Who wouldn't want a lucky shoe with the power of flight



I am still loving this as a page-topper.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2011)

_Cubeys run, when a good man goes to war.
Quality will fall and drown all fun, when a good man goes to war.
Moirails die and true Kismesis lie.
Light will fall and the pails will fill, when a good man goes to war._


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 7, 2011)

smh at Plat hating on Vriska when he's Eridan's resident matesprit


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I think ski might now beat Cubey in awful, Plat
> 
> he got lynched in a game he wasn't even playing
> 
> there were TWO write-ups on said lynching



Ski's internet has surpassed Cubey in awful.... i'm not sure ski himself has yet.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2011)

I can see why you'd think that

but tell me, has Cubey ever gotten lynched in a game where he wasn't even the player

and having the GM himself do a write up on said lynching


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> smh at Plat hating on Vriska when he's Eridan's resident matesprit



It is a platonic friendship .




Crimson Dragoon said:


> I can see why you'd think that
> 
> but tell me, has Cubey ever gotten lynched in a game where he wasn't even the player
> 
> and having the GM himself do a write up on said lynching



I believe Cubey has been lynched in a game where he wasn't a player before.

But he didn't get a writeup.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> *[change vote lynch ski]*





Fang said:


> *vote lynch skivala*
> 
> for the Hoppers





Amuro said:


> *Vote Lynch Ski*





skiboydoggy said:


> *[vote lynch Ski]*
> 
> wait wat





Amuro said:


> Hah voting for himself another Ski fail





Taurus Versant said:


> Taking out the Trash
> 
> [IMG=Seriously what the fuck is this? Bullshit, that's what.]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/9e/Rising_Ultimate_Kuuga.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...





Crimson Dragoon said:


> *The Dead Never Stay Silent*
> 
> [IMG=Bitch needs to fucking die again]http://images.wikia.com/kamenrider/images/6/68/Kamen_Rider_Kivala.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...



yeah I did my own write up

because I'm a fucking boss like that


----------



## Pipe (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 7, 2011)

I always *[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 8, 2011)

My new head canon.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I always *[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*



Fool proof policy.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 8, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> yeah I did my own write up
> 
> because I'm a fucking boss like that



You and TV deserve all of the medals, all of them.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Gain (Jul 8, 2011)

^


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> You and TV deserve all of the medals, all of them.



I also did a write up on the finale


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 8, 2011)

This page is like a battle between terrible and quality.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 8, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I also did a write up on the finale



Didn't read that one


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)

oh Kurou, you'll love it

it perfectly displays my disdain for the Town


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> *Gazing Upon A Shameful Display*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


and there we go


----------



## Kurou (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful 



That image is just lovely by the way


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)

yeah, I did a great job on the image

google is pretty damn miraculous sometimes


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2011)

Ski 

Why does he get Day 1'd though?



Taurus Versant said:


> First you try to shoe a toddler and now you're hoping for no more multipages.
> 
> I'm embarrassed you exist.



you are a very mean person

I will have you know she is 13 years old 



Kate Nash said:


> ^



Gain


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)

because he's ski

now shut up Cubey


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> you are a very mean person
> 
> I will have you know she is 13 years old



Oh  glad to know. That makes _everything_ better, Yokai.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)

Cubey you disgusting creature


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I always *[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*


----------



## Sylar (Jul 8, 2011)

Poor Fang never to get his wish.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2011)

It's his tragic flaw.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> you are a very mean person
> 
> I will have you know she is 13 years old



We were specifically talking about Tiny Vwiska.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2011)

Knowing cubey he was probably talking about what to put on the other foot


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## God (Jul 8, 2011)

How much alien shipping can one webcomic produce 

And I WILL KILL YOU ALL


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd like to point out that assuming they didn't randomly break up sometime between getting together and Karkat starting his chats with Jade that there are only 3 possibles about his Crush on Jade.

1 Terezi is really Kinky and totally okay with Karkat having another woman at the same time.

2 Karkat is cheating Bastard flirting hard behind Terezi's back.

3 They never got back together romantically they were merely hugging as a sign of renewed friendship. And Jade is the only Red Rom KK has right now.


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2011)

Based on how complicated Alternian love is, it wouldn't seem out of the ordinary for KK to be waxing red for two people at once. Eridan has like 15. And Kanaya has a crush on both Rose and Feferi iirc


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2011)

DEAR FUCKING TROLL JEGUS 

MY FUCKING EYES

NOOB WHAT IS THIS WHY WOULD YOU

I DONT EVEN

WUT


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## God (Jul 8, 2011)

I have to ask... Do you enjoy troll porn noob?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 8, 2011)

Dear Jegus keep your retard fetish away from me.


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2011)

It's clear to everyone that this is your issue not mine


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 8, 2011)

Cubey tell me who is the one still talking about it. I sent it and now it's like I never saw it.
You on the other hand seem to relive the moment.


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2011)

... 

I was hoping Homestuck would eventually come to surpass Problem Sleuth's power. But it seems that is not the case.

The story is still epic, but there is just something about Problem Sleuth


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh man, this is hilarious when it's not happening to me.




Cubey said:


> And Kanaya has a crush on both Rose and Feferi iirc



Feferi<3Kanaya lolwut.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> And Kanaya has a crush on both Rose and Feferi iirc



...what

What the fuck are you making up? When did Kanaya have a crush on Fef? That's Vriska she liked you moron.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh Cubey will you never cease to find new ways to fail?


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2011)

the point is she liked two different people

forever tormented


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> the point is she liked two different people
> 
> forever tormented



More like forever a dumbass.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 8, 2011)

She liked 2 at a time while never being official with either.

You have to realize that a situation like that invalidates none of my theories.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2011)

Nobody gives a crap about Kanaya's twilight love triangle except it was between lesbians.

I'm getting a terribleness aneurysm right now


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2011)

That's true 

At the same time, I'm not really sure what your concern is... Are you saying he cannot have a crush on Jade while being with Terezi? And if so why not? I mean, it's not like he has asked her out or anything. It's just a crush. He can't control that. And Terezi has a crush on Cool Kid, so she's a cheating bastard as well.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2011)

Cubey stop projecting your terrible FEELING and EMOTIONS onto other people. How can you not understand troll romance?
It's right fucking there and so fucking simple
Stop failing at grasping the notion of a goddamned *quadrant*


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 8, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Cubey stop projecting your terrible FEELING and EMOTIONS onto other people. How can you not understand troll romance?
> It's right fucking there and so fucking simple
> Stop failing at grasping the notion of a goddamned *quadrant*



8th grade geometry is beyond the grasp of the Cubey's mind.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2011)

it's quadrant not a cubant.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)

shut the fuck up Cubey


----------



## Kurou (Jul 8, 2011)

I second this.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2011)

We really need an update


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

Every day he's cubing.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 8, 2011)

Transformers 3 was better than expected


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2011)

I need MSPA notify again.

Computer died last night so while I wait for mine to be fixed, I bought a new one for my Dad that I'm breaking in


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Transformers 3 was better than expected



it's like saying your diharreha soup turned out to not have sulfuric acid bisk on it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed Transformers 3.

It was pretty damn badass and Optimus was fucking brutal.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2011)

For a Michael Bay movie and a movie which was based on a toy series transformers 3 was good.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 8, 2011)

My expectations were really low but  actually this movie was  pretty fun. Anyone who says diffrent please give some legit reasons as to why this was a bad movie, I'd love to here some. I'd give it like a 3.8 because I had fun with all the fights and I occasionally laughed and Sam's new girl friend is fucking banging. Did the human parts drag it down yeah of course and was the Shockwave a disappointment ahh fuck yeah. But it made up for it with the 3D shooting which was very fluid; it was easily the best out of the trilogy.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 8, 2011)

Pipe said:


> For a Michael Bay movie and a movie which was based on a toy series transformers 3 was good.



That's like saying G Gundam is just an anime  based on toys .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2011)

True. Gundam is a way to sell toys


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> True. Gundam is a way to sell toys



Yeah but that doesn't mean it's expected to be shitty, ya know ?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

inb4 CD rages.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2011)

Meh I never watched Gundam and almost everything that makes japan ends as toys.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 8, 2011)

^That's true with  every cartoon series, jap or american if it's popular it's gonna get toys.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2011)

That's cause the toy market latches onto anything that sells and then makes enough money off that to get a foothold in all future pieces of the series.

It's a sad state of affairs when writers are so constrained by the need to produce sellable products outside of the show itself.


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2011)

.


----------



## geG (Jul 8, 2011)

Update is incomin


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]OJ-eoXh9My0[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]MQRvHyWeEuU[/YOUTUBE]DECEPTICONS FOREVER


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 8, 2011)

Update is here.

Go go go go go go.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2011)

holy crap its huge


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2011)

that's what she said


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2011)

Brb, making OBD thread.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 8, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> that's what she said



 oh you.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2011)

FEDORAFREAK LIVES

ROSE KNOCKS YOU THE FUCK OUT WITH A BALL OF WOOL

DAVESPRITE DENIZEN SHENANIGANS

DENZIEN KILLED JOHN

LIV TYLER THE PICKPOCKET

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

TOTAL SUCCESS


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2011)

Finally an update


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 8, 2011)

alternate reality John

poor, poor Vriska


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 8, 2011)

Andrew should spend weeks on updates more often. This is some quality shit.



Also, the salamanders are still better.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

Lol Rose knocked Dave out with the yarn again.

that bowman song better come into play.


----------



## geG (Jul 8, 2011)

Haha once again the Rose/Dave scene steals the show.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 8, 2011)

fedorafreak is Jade's grandson I bet.


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2011)

oh shit
doomed john that terezi killed!

also rose


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 8, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> alternate reality John
> 
> poor, poor Vriska



...OH!

THAT makes sense now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2011)

Geg do you have any mad for us this update? I enjoy your updately mad.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 8, 2011)

I am flipping off my fucking chair right now. Will Rose survive or die? Clearly Spritedave isn't going to be doing anything.

Also, how'd that fucking sword get to where Dave was?


----------



## geG (Jul 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Geg do you have any mad for us this update? I enjoy your updately mad.



I dislike how the John/Vriska scene took up half the update but I liked the TWEEST with it being the John that Terezi killed back in act 4


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 8, 2011)

OH! again

CD takes the useless wallet to Jack and Aradia gets it later.

Also, what's with Rose?


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2011)

I still maintain the belief that jaspersprite will save rose and make the sacrifice himself


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 8, 2011)

shit said:


> I still maintain the belief that jaspersprite will save rose and make the sacrifice himself



Can people even get to derse through regular means? I'm confused as to how she's speaking with Dave while she's wide awake though.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

Bluh too much Vriska.

But lol John.


Also hopefully Davesprite will make jadesprite less useless.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

shit said:


> I still maintain the belief that jaspersprite will save rose and make the sacrifice himself



Liv Tyler is OBVIOUSLY the one who will sacrifice themselves .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2011)

@That being Dead John: Called it.


MazinFireWars said:


> I am flipping off my fucking chair right now. Will Rose survive or die? Clearly Spritedave isn't going to be doing anything.
> 
> Also, how'd that fucking sword get to where Dave was?


I would rather like to know what that means with the Denizens as this will be relevant to the RP.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2011)

> Anonymous 07/08/11(Fri)20:24 No.27523414>>27523453>>27523449 Hide
> 
> The John/Vriska scene was boring and pointless, just like last time, but the rest of the update was great



Geg stop posting in the HSG


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Can people even get to derse through regular means? I'm confused as to how she's speaking with Dave while she's wide awake though.



probably because she's in proximity to the green sun like aradia is

oh wait, aradia's right there
she'll probably make the sacrifice

but if davesprite can go from lofaf to the battlefield, and both derse and skaia orbit the battlefield, it shouldn't be hard at all to get to derse, and then he can follow rose's lead to the sun


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 8, 2011)

Davesprite might be the one to suicide.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 8, 2011)

shit said:


> probably because she's in proximity to the green sun like aradia is
> 
> oh wait, aradia's right there
> she'll probably make the sacrifice
> ...



Hmm, you make a valid point.

Still confused as to how she's speaking with Dave at the moment, but I guess that mystery will be solved with the next update. On a random note poor Nana. There seems to be a trend of parents dying and then seeing their little ones die, like with Jade and her grandpa


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 8, 2011)

I believe pesterchum works at all ranges.

John talked to Rose on Earth from in the Medium, after all.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 8, 2011)

So Jadesprite is probably how the sword got to Dave. I'm laughing at the thought of Davesprite up and stabbing her out of nowhere.

Also Aradia is still going to be the one to drop the bomb.


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2011)

but she's done with dying


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I believe pesterchum works at all ranges.
> 
> John talked to Rose on Earth from in the Medium, after all.



But they don't have any laptops on them. Are you sure they're using pesterchum?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 8, 2011)

shit said:


> but she's done with dying



She drops the bomb and travels back in time before it blows.


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> She drops the bomb and travels back in time before it blows.



 she can't move while she freezes something

edit: oh wait misread


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 8, 2011)

@Mazin Dave could be using his iShades and is imagining Rose.

Also, the Green Sun probably has time gravity or some shit.


----------



## geG (Jul 8, 2011)

I was thinking maybe if instead of dying herself, Rose passes the tumor on to one of the characters who's already dead to blow the sun up, so then she can stay in alive in the dream bubbles until the rest of the plan plays out.

Though Karkat suggested that the dead can't leave the dreambubbles so that probably isn't going to happen


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2011)

well tyler's gotta be there for some reason
unless she's gonna have sex with rose before she dies


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2011)

oh wait, I guess Rose is Bruce Willis at this point, not Ben Affleck


----------



## geG (Jul 8, 2011)

Liv Tyler becomes Bruce Willis


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2011)

the legacy is fulfilled


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

Geg said:


> I was thinking maybe if instead of dying herself, Rose passes the tumor on to one of the characters who's already dead to blow the sun up, so then she can stay in alive in the dream bubbles until the rest of the plan plays out.
> 
> Though Karkat suggested that the dead can't leave the dreambubbles so that probably isn't going to happen



Well he said they can't go back with the living to where they are going, not that they can't necessarily leave the dream bubbles.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2011)

Vriska haters, suck it.

That scene was adorable.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 8, 2011)

I also still wonder if anyone other than Karkat survived the Gamzee ordeal.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 8, 2011)

If Sollux is still alive I'm going to laugh my ass off at his so called 'death prophecy'


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

John makes it adorkable .


----------



## Pipe (Jul 8, 2011)

These megaupdates are awesome


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> I also still wonder if anyone other than Karkat survived the Gamzee ordeal.


As there are 6 trolls now and reducing that to 5 would be silly, (6/12), I'm pretty sure the rest are alive. And Gamzee was just lobotomized or something.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 8, 2011)

Forgive me for posting this abomination, but others have to suffer along with me.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 8, 2011)

Pipe said:


> These megaupdates are awesome


I still prefer the 6 or so a day erryday


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> As there are 6 trolls now and reducing that to 5 would be silly, (6/12), I'm pretty sure the rest are alive. And Gamzee was just lobotomized or something.



Hmm, you have a point.

Or Andrew could just employ some sort of trolling tactic that contradicts the entire 6/12 idea.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2011)

there's still the 13th troll


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

The 13th troll is fedorafreak.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 8, 2011)

amazing.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 8, 2011)

Doom prophecies are bullshit.

Like, hey, you're gunna die.

Isn't everyone, bro?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Doom prophecies are bullshit.
> 
> Like, hey, you're gunna die.
> 
> Isn't everyone, bro?



Like, what the fuck?

Miracles is what.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 8, 2011)

Fuck just look at how big a difference a better weapon makes.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2011)

slowpoke of the day again noob?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 8, 2011)

Fuck Ball of Yarn>Max Level Non-got tigers.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 8, 2011)

Well I'm sorry Z bro. But I live about 12 hours ahead of Hussie, and only have 5 hours of sleep before, So yes I slept for close to 10. And missed the update.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 8, 2011)

I've noticed that Davesprite is basically Rainbow Kanaya.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 8, 2011)

Nana 

At least Fedorafreak lives :33

I'm hoping we get more exposition from Davesprite. I'm really curious as to how Denizens are supposed to work.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 8, 2011)

I also find something else interesting. How John notes he's never seen any of his neighbors.


Makes you wonder if there ARE any neighbors.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I've noticed that Davesprite is basically Rainbow Kanaya.



What are you talking about?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 8, 2011)

zenieth said:


> What are you talking about?



Abdomen hole, glowiness, shades.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

Fedorfreak is immortal, FACT


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 8, 2011)

Fedora Freak is playing the same game as Cage?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 8, 2011)

Cage is FedoraFreak.


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2011)

Reading this page I will assume an update happen and become happy again


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 8, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> I also find something else interesting. How John notes he's never seen any of his neighbors.
> 
> 
> Makes you wonder if there ARE any neighbors.



Well holy shit.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Reading this page I will assume an update happen and become happy again



Or you can just go check the website cubert and see for yourself .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> slowpoke of the day again noob?



Not really since he's complimenting the royal derringer and you were giving me shit earlier about how it didn't actually make a difference.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Or you can just go check the website cubert and see for yourself .



But Cubey doesn't read MSPA


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 9, 2011)

Cool I saw a song title reference in the Dave+Rose conversation. "At the price of oblivion."


----------



## geG (Jul 9, 2011)

The song title was already a reference to this:


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2011)

Homestuck: Every reference is a reference of a reference


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 9, 2011)

'dave of guy'

That would be such a great title.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 9, 2011)

Nick of time is still better.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 9, 2011)

Dave of guy sounds better.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 9, 2011)

Do ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ho hoh ohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohoho


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 9, 2011)

DAMN LOOK AT THIS PIMP MOTHERF*KER


----------



## shit (Jul 9, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Forgive me for posting this abomination, but others have to suffer along with me.



this is scientific theorizing at its finest


----------



## shit (Jul 9, 2011)

I was a honkbush all the way through college


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 9, 2011)

shit said:


> I was a honkbush all the way through college


----------



## shit (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 9, 2011)

I would like to die with those as my last words.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 9, 2011)

"I apologize for nothing" not "I was a honkbush all the way through college" though that would be fine too. I mean at least I could be assured that I had some rather unique last words.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 9, 2011)

Well then... BEHOLD.

FANART.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol @ Terezi


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 9, 2011)

*Goes back to to Library 2nd floor


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2011)

Hah. I remember that Lex Luthor page.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2011)

hey rp buddies my pc's psu blew up!!1!1


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2011)

That sucks rem. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 9, 2011)

Greetings friends. I come to thee baring mind fucks.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2011)

Do we know the body is behind him though .


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 9, 2011)

Well he's not looking at the body while he;s on the computer, sooooo.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

I take that statement word for word. His back could not be to the body.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah but do we know if Gamzee is KO'ed behind him?

I just sort of thought he slinked away after getting wailed on.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 9, 2011)

If he slinked away I don't think Karkat would feel comfortable enough to let his guard down and get on the laptop. Plus from his sentence I think he means that he killed gamzee. Or at least he thinks that he killed gamzee.

plus, who else could scratch be referring to? The statement clearly wasn't meant for that instance back with Kanaya and Feferi.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2011)

Well we know he gets to the lab room before the critical moment.

I just went under the assumption that Karkles landed a critical hit on him and gamzee limped away to the lab.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Well we know he gets to the lab room before the critical moment.
> 
> I just went under the assumption that Karkles landed a critical hit on him and gamzee limped away to the lab.



Hmm. Well I guess both of these scenarios seem plausible. But Karkat does currently have his attention focused solely on his laptop so he's not really paying attention to gamzee.

But I don't think either of them are going to end up dead regardless since both of them were alive during the critical moment.

Or rather Karkat was alive AFTER the critical moment. But same thing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2011)

As I went into Petsmart, I saw this girl with a Gamzee shirt and 'd at the mere fact of seeing people with MSPA swag irl.

But she looked like she was probably ~16 so I didn't broach the subject.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> As I went into Petsmart, I saw this girl with a Gamzee shirt and 'd at the mere fact of seeing people with MSPA swag irl.
> 
> But she looked like she was probably ~16 so I didn't broach the subject.



What a bittersweet story.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2011)

I bet Sunny is lying to us and that girl is still tied up in his van as we speak.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 9, 2011)

it's the closest he'll ever get to true love


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2011)

Closer than Eridan


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunny has yet to learn the meaning of "no means no".


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 9, 2011)

So, Nanasprite's back.

Looking back, that was my favorite part.


----------



## shit (Jul 9, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Closer than Eridan



at least twice as close

eridan's chances were cut in half


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2011)

And we're now halfway down the graph 

Also I did not kidnap her 

I was going to say 'Fuck yeah Gamzee!' but then I was like meh, jailbait and proceeded on my way.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 9, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Greetings friends. I come to thee baring mind fucks.



As much as I like Karkat I do think it would be cool if Gamzee came from behind and just twisted is neck Solid Snake style.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2011)

Scratch was trolling with Kanaya.

And Gamzee isn't dead. Just lobotomized


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 9, 2011)

I still believe Karkat's bloods powers means if he hits you even once he can use his best fraymotif and fuck you up major.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Scratch was trolling with Kanaya.
> 
> And Gamzee isn't dead. Just lobotomized



I agree with him on most parts here.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 9, 2011)

Any of you seen the Live Action FOP movie. I swear I am filled with so much SAD mad right now.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 9, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Any of you seen the Live Action FOP movie. I swear I am filled with so much SAD mad right now.



FOP can't possibly stand for what I think it does.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

What about kanaya?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 9, 2011)

If you thought it stood for fairly odd parents then yes yes it does.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 9, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> If you thought it stood for fairly odd parents then yes yes it does.



Oh, for fuck's sake.

...WHY!?!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2011)

The fucking hell when did tootie become that?

Is Aj even black?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 9, 2011)

Someone fucking euthanize me


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 9, 2011)

DINKLEBERG

WHAT THE FUCK DID YOU DO


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 9, 2011)

Saving this thread one music video at a time.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-tNUur2YoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 10, 2011)

13 years changes people a lot, in fact it made chester and AJ look like they aged 23 years.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2011)

goldfish makes it all better.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey what's a better blackrom, Joker and Batman or Dio and Johnathan ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

minus hate snogging of course


----------



## Pipe (Jul 10, 2011)

I cant say anything I never watched JJBA


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 10, 2011)

There aren't many non-same sex hate rivalries


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I cant say anything I never watched JJBA



Then why'd you comment ? READ THAT MANGA THIS INSTANT. Also just got to Kira and I can't get this goddamn song out of my head .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 10, 2011)

Look what I found.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

I think people who don't like homestuck would like me .


----------



## Pipe (Jul 10, 2011)

That isnt accurate at least for me, don't know about you guys.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2011)

pretty accurate for me.


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2011)

It's accurate for me (favorite group is the kids) except for the part about producing fan work


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 10, 2011)

accurate for me as well


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 10, 2011)

I think my favorite of the fanarts are the MC stuff.

Largely because there aren't many good kid ones.

I'd say of all fanarts the quality ratio is:

Kids: ~2%
Carapaces: ~7%
MC: ~15%
Trolls: ~5%

Not exactly a lot of Felt art. Its like 80% troll.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2011)

Kids is also my group.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2011)

Does that come in wallpaper size cause god damn I want that for my wallpaper


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2011)

favorite group's the trolls


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2011)

oh shit.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2011)

Which is rather odd as I usually feel pretty apathetic to most under the troll group, I guess shit just has me so enamored.


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2011)

I wish I could make fanart 
I would make so much


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2011)

well the kids have plot shield, so the only characters I really care about what happens to them is the trolls

and you're awfully enamoring yourself


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 10, 2011)

shit said:


> I wish I could make fanart
> I would make so much



I know the feeling


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2011)

Not entirely accurate for me.



shit said:


> I wish I could make fanart
> I would make so much



Yeah me too.

Too bad the only thing I can draw are stick figures.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2011)

Also like how there's no gaurdian section.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 10, 2011)

My favourite group is the trolls, but I read first PS and I liked it, also I like the carapace, but I do get late into homestuck just when Hivebent was starting.

Also big Magicstuk the Derpering dump in the fanart thread.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 10, 2011)

shit said:


> I wish I could make fanart
> I would make so much



I know the feeling. I can draw but, it's only half decent. There are things that are much better than it.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 10, 2011)

Pipe said:


> My favourite group is the trolls, but I read first PS and I liked it, also I like the carapace, but I do get late into homestuck just when Hivebent was starting.
> 
> Also big Magicstuk the Derpering dump in the fanart thread.



same here except I got into Homestuck a little after the end of Hivebent.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2011)

Read Problem Sleuth first, then I think I caught up with homestuck completely a few weeks before Jack killed the queen. Or was it a few weeks after the MC intermission ended ?

I am not sure if that qualifies as really late or not.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 10, 2011)

I caught up with Problem Sleuth at about the Temporal Replicolision part.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

Drawing is really just practice man b4 we started the RP I sucked a drawing then I edited alot of Hussie's stuff and I got the hang of it. I'm doing sketches as we speak.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh yeah almost forgot. I got into HomeStuck right before the  Seer: Descend which was super late and I fit into the kids category for the most part (I don't produce fan work).

EDIT: I have yet to finish Problem Sleuth due to laziness.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

I caught up to Caw caw mother fuckers I read because everyone was running around we these awesome sets and I was like what the fuck is that from ? I believe plat told me it was from homestuck he still had a alterniabound set at the time ahhh nostalgia.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Drawing is really just practice man b4 we started the RP I sucked a drawing then I edited alot of Hussie's stuff and I got the hang of it. I'm doing sketches as we speak.



I'm a lazy asshole though


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 10, 2011)

Pretty much the only card in the dump that I would play if it were real.

Oh and Jade


Shit if she were red that shit would be broken.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Drawing is really just practice man b4 we started the RP I sucked a drawing then I edited alot of Hussie's stuff and I got the hang of it. I'm doing sketches as we speak.



There are people that draw.

There are people that suck at drawing.

There are people that really suck at drawing.

And then there's me.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 10, 2011)

Plat is in a league of his own


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2011)

It is my one real artistic weakness.

I like to think i'm pretty decent at story telling and world building. I like to think I have a pretty decent way with words, but I know that i'm just an abysmal drawer, which makes me sad .

Though i'm okay in the photoshops.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 10, 2011)

Would it be accurate to call you the Cubey of drawing?


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2011)

jade's not a legendary either

everyone would have four jades in their deck

it would be the new fireball, except on tap every turn


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It is my one real artistic weakness.
> 
> I like to think i'm pretty decent at story telling and world building. I like to think I have a pretty decent way with words, but I know that i'm just an abysmal drawer, which makes me sad .
> 
> Though i'm okay in the photoshops.



I used to really like drawing shit a long time ago and I'd like to think I was rather decent at it

now I just really don't feel like doing it anymore and whatever little talent I had, if any, is probably gone


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Would it be accurate to call you the Cubey of drawing?



No it wouldn't.

I am not that awful.

I just can't make anything that anyone would call good. I walk the line of mediocre at my absolute best to meh/lol at worst. Not cubey level though.


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2011)

in before cubey can actually draw


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2011)

shit said:


> in before cubey can actually draw



In b4 the only things cubey draws are musclebeast artwork.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 10, 2011)

You know who else could draw HITLER!


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2011)

lol           rly?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 10, 2011)

didn't he get rejected from art school? 

seems to indicate he was bad at


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2011)

shit said:


> lol           rly?



I remember seeing a bunch of pictures of mickey mouse that hitler painted.

They were pretty decent if I remember right.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2011)

He got rejected because he couldn't draw people.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah they art school said he would do better as a architect because although nice his drawings lack soul, and well his pictures of buildings were the best.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 10, 2011)

*TG: this conversation just got bumrushed by a mudslide of fucking awful*


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2011)

I suck eggs at drawing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2011)

You did that? That's more than respectable.


----------



## God (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah, that doesn't suck at all 

Not sarcasm btw


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2011)

You guys like it >:? Thank you. It's nothing dynamic but I did do my best. I'm always trying to improve though.


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2011)

Random scribble that I just did. Took me like five minutes to churn out.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 10, 2011)

Also did you guys ever notice Dave has a grimdark aura in the latest update?


----------



## God (Jul 10, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Random scribble that I just did. Took me like five minutes to churn out.



I like this one more


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 10, 2011)

Cubey don't compliment people, it's insulting.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 10, 2011)

Poor Paul will never draw again.


----------



## God (Jul 10, 2011)

It never ends


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2011)

Maaaybe I should point out that I was pretty fucking drunk when I drew dat Vriska (and I still am, hurhurhur~)


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2011)

I love drawings


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 10, 2011)

Crabdad. The breakfast of champions.


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jul 10, 2011)

Where are you getting all these depressing crab photos, anyway?

This is like the third or fourth one.


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2011)

I only have two, I've posted that one before
and I get everything from 4chan~


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 10, 2011)

You are not the crabdad.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

You've been holding out on us paul


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## God (Jul 10, 2011)

Poor bug. Textbook case of animal cruelty


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

If I saw that fucker in my room I would stomp him out too 
EDIT: I'll admit that's a cute spider


----------



## God (Jul 10, 2011)

The only time I kill bugs is if I'm in public/with someone and they're getting freaked.

At home, I pick them up and put them somewhere else.

I am a gentle soul


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You've been holding out on us paul


If you insist, I'll post my Homestuck fan art that I personally like the most >___>


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

KAWWAII


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2011)

sigged


----------



## Pipe (Jul 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Where are you getting all these depressing crab photos, anyway?
> 
> This is like the third or fourth one.



It's a meme called sad crab or something, just use google.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2011)

So many depressing pics .


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2011)

There's a picture where a sea horse who is about to get his stomach pinched shouts I KNOW I'M A GUY, BUT IT'S TRUE, I'M PREGNANT!

It's not depressing though. It's hilarious.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 10, 2011)

IDE/Thry: Eridan could have birthed baby trolls if he hadn't been killed.

Like a good seahorse dad.


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't like these sad crab pics .


----------



## God (Jul 10, 2011)

Me neither


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 10, 2011)

Sad Crab Dad


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2011)

At least he didn't meet the scissors .


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2011)

You forget Karkat has to put him out of his misery


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2011)

2 to 4 inches behind the eyes

this kills the crab


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't know what you guys are talking about all these crab pics are making me hungry


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## God (Jul 10, 2011)

Please... just stop it


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2011)

KT you are begging for a negging .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

It's the crabs fault for being so delicious  .that'shorriblejpg


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2011)

Well crab salad is pretty fucking acceptable not going to lie .


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2011)

We have to eat to survive.
That's why I apreciate crabdad's fatherly sacrifice when I eat him in a soufl?


----------



## God (Jul 10, 2011)

One day it will be your parents being feasted upon by the Mother Grub


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

At one time there was a Crabmom but then Karkat wanted some she crab soup


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2011)

I damned well hope so


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey guys whats


----------



## God (Jul 10, 2011)

Geg change the title. For the love of Jegus change it


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't have powers here

If I did yeah I'd totally change it


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2011)

if you let cubey change the title we'd have hiatus stuck for the rest of the summer


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Geg change the title. For the love of Jegus change it


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 10, 2011)

oh that Cubey


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2011)

Geg said:


> I don't have powers here
> 
> If I did yeah I'd totally change it



Ask a mod or something to do it for you Geg.

The fate of the thread lies in your hands .


----------



## God (Jul 10, 2011)

I did it to make you feel better about yourself you whore


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

Whatever makes you feel better cubert


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2011)

Everything you touch dies cubey.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2011)

90% of the times, by suicide.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2011)

Cubeysad.jpg


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Cubeysad.jpg


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2011)

kill it with fire


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2011)

No one likes boxbot .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> No one likes boxbot .


----------



## Monna (Jul 10, 2011)

Being Cubey is suffering


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2011)

Lol **


----------



## Pipe (Jul 10, 2011)

I went to a seafood restaurant today, I was so close to ask for crabs, but I remember this thread, so instead I ordered shrimps


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2011)

You saved a crab dad's life today pipe .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I went to a seafood restaurant today, I was so close to ask for crabs, but I remember this thread, so instead I ordered shrimps


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 10, 2011)

I work at a seafood restaurant. 

I fully support the wholesale slaughter of the delicious.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 10, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I went to a seafood restaurant today, I was so close to ask for crabs, but I remember this thread, so instead I ordered shrimps



Because, you know, shrimps don't have families.

sharktaleshrimpscene.gif


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Because, you know, shrimps don't have families.
> 
> sharktaleshrimpscene.gif





Fucking orgasmic


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2011)

No one gives a shit about shrimp.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

Sweet Baby Jesus


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLkNPjbaPTk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 10, 2011)

I should watch Forrest Gump one day.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 11, 2011)

The delicious tears and fond memories of their families makes crabs all the more delicious

It's like Veal you fatten the baby cow up, give it everything it wants, until it is fat and content with life. Then you kill and eat it and enjoy.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> No one gives a shit about shrimp.


Plat, I...I don't think I know you anymore


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2011)

I just had the best idea ever

To make a game like Sim City but with the cans. i.e. can town the game.

Too bad I don't know how to do that shit.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> The delicious tears and fond memories of their families makes crabs all the more delicious
> 
> It's like Veal you fatten the baby cow up, give it everything it wants, until it is fat and content with life. Then you kill and eat it and enjoy.



Veal is different man, I would probably eat it if presented to me to be polite but otherwise I wouldn't do it. Eating full grown cow no prob, eating toddler cow wrong


----------



## Pipe (Jul 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Veal is different man, I would probably eat it if presented to me to be polite but otherwise I wouldn't do it. Eating full grown cow no prob, eating toddler cow wrong



You probably have eaten toddler cow and you didnt even notice and what about unborn chickens?


----------



## geG (Jul 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I should watch Forrest Gump one day.



It was on TNT earlier today

I saw the shrimp scene :33


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 11, 2011)

Psh you guys should try "Balot" fertilized Duck egg. I mean you can see the formed duck fetus and it is delicious.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 11, 2011)

Welp, no more food talk in this thread agreed ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2011)

Change the title and we'll agree to your terms. If not the crab gets it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Change the title and we'll agree to your terms. If not the crab gets it.



Huh, I love crabs. I'm talking about those abominations Noob just posted . You know what know aging chicken fetus deserves the* OG * gio


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh I've eaten duck fetus fried spider, snails, octupus, sea horse, and a fried snake and lizard kebab. In short, I've eaten just about every lusus out there.

Mind you, I was being paid for it by odder people than your average homestuck reader


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2011)

Was it a surprisingly delectable feast Ban


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 11, 2011)

Ban 
>That feel when you will never eat an Eldritch abomination.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Oh I've eaten duck fetus fried spider, snails, octupus, sea horse, and a fried snake and lizard kebab. In short, I've eaten just about every lusus out there.
> 
> Mind you, I was being paid for it by odder people than your average homestuck reader



Everything besides the duck fetus and sea horse (depending on how it was prepared) is tame. Duck fetus that's nasty .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Ban
> >That feel when you will never eat an Eldritch abomination.



Don't challenge him.


----------



## Monna (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh wow guys, I never intended to derail the thread in to a discussion about seafood and eating lusus (lusii?) but I love it. Aurthour would be like half beef, half cannibal. Bet he tastes delicious


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2011)

This thread cannot be derailed


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 11, 2011)

Omelettes are chicken abortions, guys.


----------



## Monna (Jul 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Omelettes are chicken abortions, guys.


You mean mass chicken abortions. Just as delicious as the fucking bird though C:<


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Was it a surprisingly delectable feast Ban


Well, horse meat is just rough cow jerkey, I hear it tastes like a more stringy dog.
Cat is just like rabbit though. And I actually ate that one involuntary. I learned the restaurant I ate "rabbit" ate at had a freezer full of cats six months later.
Those were not a fun couple of days
Of course I've eaten goat before, and whatever hybrid Tinkerbull qualifies I've eaten both.
Luckly I stopped short of Bull testicles that time
There was whale steak in the same place I ate the spider and the wasp, but I wasn't being paid that well unfortunately.
Crab wasp spider and lizard aren't even that odd, but Ciclops is pretty much the only one missing.




noobthemusical said:


> Ban
> >That feel when you will never eat an Eldritch abomination.


Ah, no, that's right, horrorterror is missing.
Although I have had well over my fair share of calamari
Welp, fetch me my necrominicon and cough up sixty bucks and then we'll talk



KizaruTachio said:


> Everything besides the duck fetus and sea horse (depending on how it was prepared) is tame. Duck fetus that's nasty .


yeah it is. I've eaten weirder stuff than lusus. Like,what the hell was a penetibron soup anyway?

It tasted like crap


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2011)

God you're twisted 

If you've eaten dog however, then we are moving into First Guardian territory

And that's just awful


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)

cat eater


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Ah, no, that's right, horrorterror is missing.
> Although I have had well over my fair share of calamari
> Welp, fetch me my necrominicon and cough up sixty bucks and then we'll talk



Now you may be asking yourself, 'Cave, just how sanitary is it to eat an elder god? What was in that grimiore of a contract I signed? Am I doomed?'

Let me answer that question with a question: Who wants to make sixty bucks? 

Cash.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

shit said:


> cat eater



there's a possibility I may have not done that.
Like, 20%


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2011)

Banhammer: If you can think of it, he's had it in his mouth at one point.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

It's the scientific method


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Banhammer: If you can think of it, he's had it in his mouth at one point.



So many different jokes that I won't say because I'm classy.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> So many different jokes that I won't say because I'm classy.



That KT. Such a classy chappy.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> So many different jokes that I won't say because I'm classy.



Oh, that is so cute


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2011)

Shut up faggets, we're getting something from bandcamp within the week. And he store is restocked.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 11, 2011)

Mmmm, Fable 3.

SecretAgentBob: 





> (For those still confused: I get sent e-mails every week with "ideas" for the Charlie the Unicorn series. They are usually bad. The "charlie teh unicron" series is a parody of what the Charlie the Unicorn series would be like if I it was written by random internet people.)


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

I just remembered how much I hated No Country for Old Men

Sorry guys


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2011)

Right click
Save As


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 11, 2011)

And for you Nepeta fans


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2011)

That's too fucking pawdorable


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2011)

Dawwwwwwww


----------



## Sylar (Jul 11, 2011)

Is there any info about the album that's coming?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

I wonder what dogbird tastes like


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)

she's more happy about her ship being right than bagging karkat


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)

oh god I hate homestuck dubbed stuff


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 11, 2011)

What about when the person recording is good at it but drunk?


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)

nope still hate it


----------



## Pipe (Jul 11, 2011)

Ban why you eat a lot of weird stuff?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2011)

Bad...ass...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

you made me think there was an update you....


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry. 

I was fart browsing.


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)

anyone have any idea wtf this cool shit is about?


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)

also


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Sorry.
> 
> I was fart browsing.



I did that once
We're probably not talking about the same thing though


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)

quadruple posting, I don't care

edit: oh hey someone else is here


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2011)

shit said:


> also


Every time Karkat smiles, a puppy dies.

You just killed 3 puppies.


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

It seems to be rose/dave's grimdark lovechild


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2011)

Lol @ Do and Don't Strider


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I did that once
> We're probably not talking about the same thing though



Your implications heavily pertain to my interests. I think.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 11, 2011)

Eridan 

and dat nepeta


----------



## Sylar (Jul 11, 2011)

I will never get over how fucking terrifying this song is...


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)

good shit in the fart thread, check it out


----------



## Kurou (Jul 11, 2011)

This would be tragic if it weren't so hilarious.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2011)

Good Bro, best parent


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 11, 2011)

The thread title seems somewhat off today I've noticed.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2011)

Thread title is much improved.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm pretty 0kay with this title


----------



## Pipe (Jul 11, 2011)

I like the new title


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2011)

Geg's mad has brought about a new and improved title .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2011)

Lolllll

Awaiting KT's response.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 11, 2011)

KT, you just got Gegged


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2011)

Shit, all of that stuff was persona.


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)

huh, you talkin about this?





shit said:


> anyone have any idea wtf this cool shit is about?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2011)

Sooooooooo cool.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 11, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> KT, you just got Gegged



I bet your if I really wanted I could get the thread back.  But I won't cuz I don't feel like reading another 20 pages of crying.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2011)

shit said:


> quadruple posting, I don't care
> 
> edit: oh hey someone else is here



Nah, I think she meant this.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2011)

KT you know this is a better title.

Don't deny it .


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)

oh well yeah that one's obvs persona 3 yeah


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> KT you know this is a better title.
> 
> Don't deny it .



It's not even half as good


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2011)

The Shy Guy begs to differ KT.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The Shy Guy begs to differ KT.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2011)

I was talking about both.


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2011)

Who fucked up the thread title? -_-


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2011)

It still lacks lesbians.


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh btw have a nice summer guys! I loves you all.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2011)

Lesbians aren't everything zeneith.

Rem you get your comp fixed?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *Lesbians aren't everything zeneith.*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2011)

shit said:


> quadruple posting, I don't care
> 
> edit: oh hey someone else is here



Terezi as Chie.

Why does this gain 'rez points for me. God dammit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2011)

Also Zen was right, it was all Persona, including darkheart Dave


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm gonna spoiler that later.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Lesbians aren't everything zeneith.



Of course not.
You got lipstick lesbian, butch lesbian, carpet muncher lesbian, nerd lesbian, beaver hole lesbian, scizor lesbian,  lesbian until graduation, biker lesbian, military lesbian, leather lesbian, lawyer lesbian, no-man-would-take-her lesbian, hippie lesbian, cousin of the goth lesbian, bisexual lesbian, lesbian lesbian, lonely lesbian, vampire lesbian, choir lesbian, drunk lesbian, lesbian couple who is open to experimenting, sad lesbian, republican lesbian and Ellen Degeneres


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)

you should post it in the fart thread too

that's a quality dump


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh and robolesbians. Lesbians who are just cat ladies with toys.


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Also Zen was right, it was all Persona, including darkheart Dave



man I need to hurry up and play persona 4 already


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2011)

You really do.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh, and the "this is my cousin from out of town" lesbian. 


I would say there's the twin lesbians, but ever since I learned those two lied to me about it in Rome (or palma de Mallorca) I've honestly kicked them out of the list.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2011)

Also I just got the pun on Terezi liking "Trial of the Dragon"

God damn I'm slowpoke this morning.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 11, 2011)

@Shit, yeah I reposted that in the Fart thread.


----------



## Monna (Jul 11, 2011)

What is that fart thread?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 11, 2011)

fan-art        .


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)

fanart thread
top sticky thread in this section


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2011)

I really should make folders for all this lesbian art

and all this dave art.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> republican lesbian



Oh, yeah right. As if that's even possible.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 11, 2011)

So young cross so so young.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 11, 2011)

@Cross: I dunno, some people are self loathing. So it's plausible that she could hate herself and be lesbian.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 11, 2011)

Lesbian who hates herself. Goes on to rape and murder other lesbians.

Criminal minds episode?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> @Cross: I dunno, some people are self loathing. So it's plausible that she could hate herself and be lesbian.



Oh right, I hadn't thought of that.

It's like the masochist Jew that was dating a Nazi.

Except, you know, lesbians.


----------



## Monna (Jul 11, 2011)

Random crossover is random.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 11, 2011)

The next thread title need to have lesbians in it.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2011)

The next thread title needs to have hope in it.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 11, 2011)

Hopes does not exist.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 11, 2011)

I sort of want "4:13 to Yuma" or something like that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2011)

Hope is all around us.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 11, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Random crossover is random.



I like how you thought you bad artist in the first place . All the wasted opportunities for lesbian fan art.


----------



## Monna (Jul 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I like how you thought you bad artist in the first place . All the wasted opportunities for lesbian fan art.


As an artist I tend to be overly critical about my drawings I suppose. And about that, maybe someday when I'm not feeling quite so lazy. I do love lesbians


----------



## Pipe (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice fanart .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOqIngh_-_A&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shit (Jul 11, 2011)

karkat is the boy who lived

it's him


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 12, 2011)

shit said:


> karkat is the boy who lived
> 
> it's him


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

he looks thrilled


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 12, 2011)

Better?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2011)

4 puppies


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Better?



I lol'd

if I had plus size ava privs, I'd be rocking that


----------



## Kurou (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FelGP_0AYDg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Jul 12, 2011)

HABATAKE TRANSFORM!!


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 12, 2011)

new thread title reeks of mad


----------



## Pipe (Jul 12, 2011)

Beast Wars was better


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 12, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Beast Wars was better



my opinion of Pipe before this comment:



my opinion of Pipe now:







pek


----------



## Kurou (Jul 12, 2011)

The only transformers I've watched that I can somewhat remember are Armada and Animated. I touched on energon then was advised against it.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 12, 2011)

Try to watch Beast Wars it has character development, a good plot, a more dark tone and the best part there arent humans.


----------



## Monna (Jul 12, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> new thread title reeks of mad


I'm curious about which mod was asspained


----------



## Kurou (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll give it a watch


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2011)

Transformers Animated is at least close to being as good as Beast Wars, if not as good

one of the best TF I've seen

also, TF Galaxy Force is good only because of how awesome Master Megatron and Starscream are

Master Megatron's jap VA voiced Sol Badguy BTW


----------



## Kurou (Jul 12, 2011)

That is awesome


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2011)

Starscream in Galaxy Force actually manages to become a viable threat to Master Megatron later on

a threat to someone voiced by Sol Badguy

just think about that for a moment


----------



## geG (Jul 12, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> new thread title reeks of mad





Paul the SK said:


> I'm curious about which mod was asspained



Everyone already agreed this title is better. It would seem you are the one who is the mad one


----------



## Kurou (Jul 12, 2011)

This has piqued my interests.


Just noticed the title change and yes, it is excellent.

/slowpoke


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2011)

Geg logic strikes once more


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2011)

Geg said:


> Everyone already agreed this title is better. It would seem you are the one who is the mad one



Remchu seemed to miss it . You have to admit you would have to be mad to go out of your way to change the title.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Starscream in Galaxy Force actually manages to become a viable threat to Master Megatron later on
> 
> a threat to someone voiced by Sol Badguy
> 
> just think about that for a moment



Armada Starscream is the best decpticon next to G1 Shockwave come at me


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2011)

threat to Sol Badguy

Sol

Badguy

Shockwave is also amazing though


----------



## Pipe (Jul 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Armada Starscream is the best decpticon next to G1 Shockwave come at me



Armada Starscream was ok but it wasnt Starscream, he is supposed to be a treacherous backstabbing bastard not a noble warrior. Armada Starscream didn't have the thing that makes Starscream Starcream.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Armada Starscream was ok but it wasnt Starscream, he is supposed to be a treacherous backstabbing bastard not a noble warrior. Armada Starscream didn't have the thing that makes Starscream Starcream.



At first he did but then he manned up. The way he held his final stand agianst megatron and how he died as an autobot it's a cool twist on Starscream and he was always badass till the end.



bottom left panel need to be a smiley


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 12, 2011)

None of this is MSPA related


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2011)

no one cares Cad

no one cares


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 12, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> no one cares Cad
> 
> no one cares


----------



## Pipe (Jul 12, 2011)

Is that Gin


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you read Jojo Cad ?


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 12, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Is that Gin


His reincarnation 

@KT: No, I don't actually. I'll get around to it eventually.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 







I posted this in his vm and he didn't respond


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1img3-8lTc[/YOUTUBE]

he's the best to me :33


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]q-SwXhAof6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I generally do this when I don't know what I'm looking at


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> he's the best to me :33



This vid was kinda sad actually  I hadn't seen it in so long I forgot it was that cool of a death.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2011)

Geg has low moral fiber


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2011)

at the title


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2011)

The battlefield is set.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 12, 2011)

:galaticryoma at the title change


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> The battlefield is set.



[YOUTUBE]5we8mUmP1u0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pipe (Jul 12, 2011)

jajajaja the new title


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2011)

> None of this is MSPA related


I've been in these threads maybe 6 times, you never speak about MSPA


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2011)

we do when an update just comes out


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2011)

and then I walk away as swiftly as I arrived


----------



## geG (Jul 12, 2011)

One million dicks


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2011)

right click save?

we'll see


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 12, 2011)

New set in 10 seconds flat


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 12, 2011)

Geg said:


> Everyone already agreed this title is better. It would seem you are the one who is the mad one



I don't care, not a Vriska fan. 

just thinking that she's dead and there's no real reason to bag on her. she can't really fall any further. She's not Cubey Equius.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Oh, yeah right. As if that's even possible.



You'd be surprised to what a lesbian will do for her gun rights.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 12, 2011)

I approve of the new topic title.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 12, 2011)

Going to point out terumi is based off of Gin and the Joker.


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

^woah.



Banhammer said:


> You'd be surprised to what a lesbian will do for her gun rights.



If I didn't know any lesbians with guns, I would laugh.

But I do.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

Picture the doomed timeline, and due to not having the trolls for advice they can't figure out how to clone the CD.

Moments before Jade dies.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

Of course BEC could still probably SAVE JADE. But lets ignore that.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 12, 2011)

I thought a lesbian with a gun was a mythical creature. I guess I was wrong.

Anyways...


----------



## Sylar (Jul 12, 2011)

That would be pretty hilarious actually if right after that pic Bec just drops Jade into Dave's room.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

New title is pretty fucking lame.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh wait, I misread.

Its actually rather accurate.

Fucking Haitustuck


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

yeah once you get castiel changing thread titles, there's no stopping him until he finds the lamest option possible


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> ^woah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Told ya. I always felt like you don't know partying until you've partied with a lacrosse playing glock tooting dike that is angry at the economy 

You know, if you had the good sense of taking the bullets out while she wasn't looking.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

Also random reaction image.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2011)

the image you are requesting no longer exists


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Told ya. I always felt like you don't know partying until you've partied with a lacrosse playing glock tooting dike that is angry at the economy
> 
> You know, if you had the good sense of taking the bullets out while she wasn't looking.



The lesbian I know is heavily liberal, firmly believing that the Republican Party has become a front for an anarchist cult of racists.

She still has a handgun though. For self-defense.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> the image you are requesting no longer exists



Yeah I deleted and resized it. Check again.


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

continuity police
some of those trolls are derse dreamers, not skaia dreamers

*edit* oh wait they are all skaia-ers, my mistake, carry on


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

shit said:


> continuity police
> some of those trolls are derse dreamers, not skaia dreamers



Namely none of them.

Also, why are the hands white?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

All of those are Prospit dreamers.

Though Vriska shouldnt be there, godtier etc.


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

sollux threw me off, then I remembered he's special for no apparent reason


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

Who says that after her death Hass didn't travel to a different universe, sew new clothes for her, change her body and stuff her.

I'd explain the process in gory detail but It's been done before by me.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

Derpa derp.



And the hands, lol artist fuckup.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

Also, the official term is Prospit dreamer, not Skaia dreamer.

Also, Gamzee's dream self could maybe still be alive maybe.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

shit said:


> sollux threw me off, then I remembered he's special for no apparent reason


Gemini.

'The Twins'

It goes with the whole 2 thing.


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunny. Stop explaining things


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Sunny. Stop explaining things





Nope.


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Gemini.
> 
> 'The Twins'
> 
> It goes with the whole 2 thing.



since when was the 2 thing a thing that pertained to more than just sollux acting like a weirdo?
since he got two dream selves, that's when
there's no real reason that should be a thing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

2 was always his thing.


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2011)

Sand Faget gonna Sand Faget


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

yeah his thing
but then it became the story's thing
why? how?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh man I can just imagine it. John sees Vriska's body and begins to mourn her. Then out of nowhere HASS appears and just sticks his hand in the hole and rips Vriska's heart Clean out. There is blood everywhere! And John is freaking the fuck out. While Hass has just grabbed Karkats sickle and begins cutting Vriska open. Then noticing the blood he grabs Kanaya and uses her like a Vacuum sucking up all the blood to make it nice and clean. He then starts pulling out her other organs nonchalantly throwing them around. Causing John to go fetal position and Karkat to assume his freak out face. Then he makes a little incision at the back of her skull cutting through some of the bone. He grabs Kanaya again and tells her to suck the brains out while he rips out the eye's with his bare hands. He wonders how he ever did this without a vampire before. Then when all is said and done grabs his foamer and fills her up, then he sews her together. Then disappears as fast as he came.

And Kanay thinks "That was delicious" (on a deeper level she is actually disturbed at finding it delicious wonder if being a RD really has changed her)
Sollux "What the hell just happened?!"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

You are pretty fucked up noob


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

shit said:


> yeah his thing
> but then it became the story's thing
> why? how?


Because Hussies gonna Huss


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

Sollux has two personalities.

Vriska can control Sollux 50% of the time.

His eyes, his shoes and his powers.

These were subconscious reflections of his multiple dream-selves.

How. Is. This. Not. Obvious?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You are pretty fucked up noob


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2011)

Fucking creep


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG Shit you actually found MomXBro Fanart it's so rare. 



:applause


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Fucking creep



At least I don't want to cum on random peoples faces.


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, you just want to cum on Homestuck guro


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2011)

Cubey, how does it feel to actually be not the worst person around


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Cubey, how does it feel to actually be not the worst person around



since when?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2011)

since like a day or two ago


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2011)

Feels pathological meng


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

are you sure?
cuz cubey's been pouring on the awful for the last couple days


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> since like a day or two ago


Who...well I wouldn't say surpassed. Quite the opposite.

Who fell behind him?

NTM? Homosuck? Crossbow?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2011)

shit said:


> are you sure?
> cuz cubey's been pouring on the awful for the last couple days



I'm rather sure of this, yes


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Oh man I can just imagine it. John sees Vriska's body and begins to mourn her. Then out of nowhere HASS appears and just sticks his hand in the hole and rips Vriska's heart Clean out. There is blood everywhere! And John is freaking the fuck out. While Hass has just grabbed Karkats sickle and begins cutting Vriska open. Then noticing the blood he grabs Kanaya and uses her like a Vacuum sucking up all the blood to make it nice and clean. He then starts pulling out her other organs nonchalantly throwing them around. Causing John to go fetal position and Karkat to assume his freak out face. Then he makes a little incision at the back of her skull cutting through some of the bone. He grabs Kanaya again and tells her to suck the brains out while he rips out the eye's with his bare hands. He wonders how he ever did this without a vampire before. Then when all is said and done grabs his foamer and fills her up, then he sews her together. Then disappears as fast as he came.
> 
> And Kanay thinks "That was delicious" (on a deeper level she is actually disturbed at finding it delicious wonder if being a RD really has changed her)
> Sollux "What the hell just happened?!"




That's obscene man. Vriska would never consent to people using cleaning supplies on her. Not even a vampire vacuum 
Be more culturally sensitive


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Who...well I wouldn't say surpassed. Quite the opposite.
> 
> Who fell behind him?
> 
> NTM? Homosuck? Crossbow?



I think it's supposed to be noob.

Also, I'm hurt.


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2011)

It isn't noob.

It's Greedo's partner in crime


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> That's obscene man. Vriska would never consent to people using cleaning supplies on her. Not even a vampire vacuum
> Be more culturally sensitive



They can't say NO if they're dead.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I think it's supposed to be noob.
> 
> Also, I'm hurt.


Source of bucket tier conversation in the past two threads: (rough estimate)

5% of the time - Me
25% of the time - You
30% of the time - Homosuck
15% of the time - Noob
15% of the time - Shit
10% of the time - Everyone else

Shall I make a pie graph?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Source of bucket tier conversation in the past two threads: (rough estimate)
> 
> 5% of the time - Me
> 25% of the time - You



I don't know what your definition of bucket tier is, but I'm like 17% at best.

I can't even remember my last contribution of poor quality.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

You and Homosuck racked it up a lot in the last thread. Its averaged out in this one


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

gotta up my percentile


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You and Homosuck racked it up a lot in the last thread. Its averaged out in this one



Oh.. THAT.

*shudders*

Those were bad times. I'll give you that.

But I got better, I like to think.


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2011)

shit why would you my eyes can never unsee that 

And I don't know how much longer I can wait for English to show up already  Have to know if he'll top DMK.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

shit said:


> gotta up my percentile



Shit I'm gonna PM you something post an link it if you please.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

Look at these two. They are basically throwing buckets at each other and making us watch.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

You want some of this bro?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> They can't say NO if they're dead.



I can. It's in my will. And suicide note. And life insurance. And pre-nup clause.
Do one thing to my dead body that is not in the list of things you can do to my dead body, and boy I will rain down jurisdictional hell on you


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Shit I'm gonna PM you something post an link it if you please.





very nice


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

Smart man Ban, but you forget Vriska was never the forward thinking type. I doubt she ever made a will.

Also since KT had his thread title changed I'll be nice I ain't even gonna PM him the stuff shit linked.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

shakin' mah head...


----------



## God (Jul 12, 2011)

I have to stop opening your PMs


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

Where is Homosuck haven't seen him in a while?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Smart man Ban, but you forget Vriska was never the forward thinking type. I doubt she ever made a will.





I've learned so much in these past five years 


some time too much


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I have to stop opening your PMs



CHECK AND MATE.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> You want some of this bro?



...

I swear, it's like I'm wearing one of those medical masks and go right up to me, pull it down, and cough in my fucking face.

To be honest, though, I've seen worse.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn Straight


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

Keep posting that face and it might stick that way.

Or something.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2011)

noob that horrible old lady bieber face is not gonna be a thing.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sorry if I'm being rude, it's just it's so much more of an eye sore rather than creepy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

Keep forcin' that meme


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

Sooo...

Let's talk about denizens.

How _will _they work?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

Like fuckin' magnets.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

sooo coool


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

Horns are a bit sloppy, but otherwise amazing.


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

looks like someone is making a very cool project... ?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2011)

I would like to hereby restitute Cubey's place as worse person in the web.

It lasted longer than expected


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Like fuckin' magnets.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 12, 2011)

^ahaha I saw that one once on /co/


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

I, personally, was shocked to learn that Magneto was Jewish.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to the late train. Before you were born late.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

dozeslowpoke.jpg


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Welcome to the late train. Before you were born late.



Yeah, basically.


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2011)

Dammit that's good is there a bigger version though ?


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

if I had a bigger version, I would've posted it instead, lol


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn that is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2011)

Also lol just noticed the new title.

How appropriate.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also lol just noticed the new title.
> 
> How appropriate.



I would say that you are slower than me if that claim weren't measurably falsifiable.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2011)

So much slowness.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't wait for the scratch stuff to be over. And it get back to normal update rate.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2011)

I kind of like these enormous batch updates.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

Nein. I'd take half a dozen pages every day than 41 once a week.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Nein. I'd take half a dozen pages every day than 41 once a week.



Let's comprimise with...

even the denominators... carry the one....

21.3 pages every sq-rt(15) days.


...No, wait! nineteen-point-nine-repeating pages every π days.

That's reasonable.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2011)

No I like the daily updates too. But i'm saying their is a certain novelty to refreshing the site and seeing 30 pages for you to browse.


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

patience is for winners
as long as it's eventually rewarded
cuz otherwise it'd be for losers


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2011)

Think of the archive readers.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 12, 2011)

Is Karkat turning into Pantskat?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

That's his power-up.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

@TV: Sugoi


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2011)

AND THEN I FUCKING DELIVERED


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

CALLING FOR SIG


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2011)

Good man TV.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 12, 2011)

Good TV

and remember pigstuck?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

New set :33


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 12, 2011)

Wasn't that posted earlier Pipe?

Also by same person


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Cadrien said:


> Wasn't that posted earlier Pipe?
> 
> Also by same person






That was posted earlier as well.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 12, 2011)

I dont really remember and I posted the one you posted Cad


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

Gamzee in that fanart looks like my puffer fish :33


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Gamzee in that fanart looks like my puffer fish :33



You mean Hermes?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 12, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I dont really remember and I posted the one you posted Cad


*shruggot*


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

Hamzee for Lord English 2012

edit: Anyone else notice that Karkat eye veins spell 'fuckass'?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

What if Hussie trolls and English never actually does shit?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> What if Hussie trolls and English never actually does shit?



Well, he HAS been offing the horrorterrors.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Well, he HAS been offing the horrorterrors.



We don't know that it is english doing that.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 12, 2011)

it's obviously Eridan doing that


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

^lol



Platinum said:


> We don't know that it is english doing that.



Oh man I just thought some crazy deep shit.


What if Lord English...

...isn't real?


Like, he's just an urban legend and Doc Scratch is just trolling everyone.

Oh man, that's totally it, isn't it?


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2011)

that feel when homestuck will probably never be a real action cartoon


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

I can see it being packaged as a visual novel.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I can see it being packaged as a visual novel.



Yeah same here.

I'm still tripping globes over this new theory.

The English ruse was a distaction.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 12, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it's obviously Eridan doing that



Of course


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd buy it. 

To try and pimp it.

I still intend to buy the Problem Sleuth Box Set when it comes out.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I still intend to buy the Problem Sleuth Box Set when it comes out.



Wut


/slowpoke


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

Volume 1 and 2 are being sold, I'm waiting for when eventually the whole series is being sold as a box set.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 12, 2011)

This is wonderful news.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 12, 2011)

>Not buying each volume individually as they come out

I seriously hope you guys don't do this.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm mexican do you think I'm going to buy stuff?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> >Not buying each volume individually as they come out
> 
> I seriously hope you guys don't do this.


Not when there's a potential to buy a box set of all the volumes at once.

I can imagine the box it being sold having the art of a cinderblock fort. :33


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmzcCiy4NAo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

For anyone looking for a reason to read Jojo (even I haven't gotten to this part yet and it made me want to read it)


----------



## zenieth (Jul 12, 2011)

Part 5 is nice but it's getting retranslated since apparently when it was translated the first go around it got totally fucked over. So it'll probably be better when completed.


----------



## Gum (Jul 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> >Not buying each volume individually as they come out
> 
> I seriously hope you guys don't do this.



Just to clear things up: You hope we don't not buy each volume as it comes out?  

Double negatives always throw me for a loop, but that is exactly what I don't plan not to do.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## God (Jul 13, 2011)

Dammit Pipe.

In other news, I think I'm going to start JJBA


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2011)

Hurry along mini whores


----------



## shit (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmzcCiy4NAo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> For anyone looking for a reason to read Jojo (even I haven't gotten to this part yet and it made me want to read it)



Personally I like this video more

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mwx4ZsIUeTA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jul 13, 2011)

that's a terrible fanart


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2011)

Stop being so terrible Noob


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah but I figure I have to dump the terrible fanart in my folder eventually.

Which with that now done means I only have good fart left to post.


----------



## shit (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## God (Jul 13, 2011)

Noob you have redeemed yourself  That is all to dawwwww


----------



## shit (Jul 13, 2011)

cubey is an awful connoisseur


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmzcCiy4NAo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



*MUDADA MUDADA MUDAHHHHH*


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 13, 2011)

PSHHHH Wait till you get to the multi page WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Noob you have redeemed yourself  That is all to dawwwww


----------



## Pipe (Jul 13, 2011)

There are a lot of fanarts with Eridan as Spongebob in the weenie episode


----------



## shit (Jul 13, 2011)

where's plat so I can offer him this set


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2011)

That'd be excellent for him.


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2011)

Photobucket has failed you


----------



## Pipe (Jul 13, 2011)

I can see shit's pictures maybe photobucket has failed you cubey


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2011)

Cubey has failed himself.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 13, 2011)

He failed all of us


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 13, 2011)

Pipe said:


> There are a lot of fanarts with Eridan as Spongebob in the weenie episode



Why does this surprise me?


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2011)

I failed 

What is the sig?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I failed



what else is new


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuK-aLSZtNo[/YOUTUBE]


>implying Cubey would ever reach the rank of Admiral


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2011)

Cubey is admiral ackbar level.

It's late at night and and he realizes the thing he was addressing was in fact a trap. Goes in anyway


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2011)

Admiral Ackbar was a pretty shitty admiral if you think about it.

That's what you get for putting sushi in a commanding position.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 13, 2011)

One of my life goals is to get a parrot and teach it to say "It's a trap".


----------



## Pipe (Jul 13, 2011)

My current wallpaper


----------



## shit (Jul 13, 2011)

I spot a Mr. Saturn


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2011)

I found Waldo


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 13, 2011)

I saw Homestar

But I can't find the clubs.

Edit: wait nvm


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2011)

That's a really good art.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 13, 2011)

I can't find the pumpkin.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2011)

what pumpkin Sylar ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 13, 2011)

Sylar said:


> I can't find the pumpkin.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's the joke.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That's the joke.




*Spoiler*: __ 



No shit.

Thank you for explaining the joke and thus robbing it of its humor. Go sit in the corner.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 13, 2011)

Sylar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was actually you who went and explained it. 

I just had the courtesy to clarify.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Your 'courtesy' was you failing to grasp the joke itself and deciding to clarify that the joke was in fact a joke. Which was both redundant and stupid.

Back in the corner. Don't come out until the next update.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 13, 2011)

Sylar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



See, now you aren't making sense.

The original 'joke' was that there is no pumpkin.

You made a 'joke' pretending you didn't get the 'joke'.

I then make a joke implying anybody possibly didn't get the original premise.

What joke am I "failing to grasp"?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh my god, the levels of irony from this discussion are overwhelming. It's like as if all the levels of hell are irony and I'm having them pressed down upon me in one giant irony sandwich.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 13, 2011)

I show you something nice and you have to ruin it


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2011)

Pouring on the awful here 

Just like I am pouring on the irony with one post


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't even know what's real anymore.

It's all obscured by a fog of irony.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2011)

Shut up Cubey


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2011)

Cubey is a geyser of awful that fills all the buckets. All of them.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2011)

Everything is ironic unless it's not, then it's double ironic.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2011)

Unless it was originally intended to be ironic but then wasn't ironic at all, in which case it's triple ironic.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 13, 2011)

God dammit, why do I even bother?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2011)

Feels like I'm ironying nothing at all

nothing at all

nothing at all


----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2011)

Shut up Sunny, you're just one echeladder below Cubey in the kid turrible class.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2011)

Bluh bluh huge bitch


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2011)

Sunny is saved from homestuck or cubert tier by the fact that he supplies me with a steady stream of doctor who goodness .


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 13, 2011)

Are we making a tier list?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2011)

We all instinctively know the hierarchy.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> We all instinctively know the hierarchy.



Now I'm making mental comparisons to the hemospectrum.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2011)

That would be a fairly accurate analogy to make.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah but blood assignments in this chat while fun would still get weird fast.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2011)

well yeah. 

Considering low blood aradia is awesome.... while someone that would correlate to that like cubert is not.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2011)

Platinum did you just call cubey nice?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2011)

No, he said he's not awesome.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Platinum did you just call cubey nice?



Nope .


----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh you


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 13, 2011)

Mr. Saturn = LOVE

Hello there. Been inactifagging since my laptop is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Haven't read MSPA in weeks.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2011)

sage you are always inactifagging .


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 13, 2011)

But this inactifagging is faggier than usual. 

It's Tavros level inactivity.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2011)

That's pretty inactifag.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 13, 2011)

That's pretty much rock bottom.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2011)

it's at least half as inactive as eridan.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 13, 2011)

zenieth


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2011)

Zeneith


----------



## zenieth (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-WV87kK4WA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2011)

none of your weaksauce attacks can penetrate my solid wall of hope .


----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2011)

Your hope is like the berlin wall. It merely keeps Eridan apart.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> none of your weaksauce attacks can penetrate my solid wall of hope .


Your constructs are weak.

And easily separated in two.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2011)

ALBUM'S OUT


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2011)

EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES
EXILES


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2011)

DOUBLE ALBUM SO FUCKING INTENSE


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 14, 2011)

good shit gotta spread though


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2011)

CODE DEMOCRACY

THIS IS NOT A DRILL


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 14, 2011)

The first song is making me tear up  I also like how if you don't look at the songs as they load  it feels like your listening to a big orchestral concet.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2011)

First song and I'm already in love.

Exiles album best album.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 14, 2011)

I was talking about sburb


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2011)

That's because you're a vriskaloving ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), real men listen to the exiles album.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 14, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> That's because you're a vriskaloving ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), real men listen to the exiles album.



Your a Kangaroloving SAND ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) OGs listen to that Sburub shit. And if you don't listen to it this instant I'm slapping the shit outta ya


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2011)

KT?

Step. THE FUCK. Down.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh god Gilded Sands.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 14, 2011)

Fuck yeah 2 albums at once.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 14, 2011)

THIS COVER


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2011)

THAT FEDORAFREAK IN THE BACKGROUND

I'll get you guys all the large version in a little while


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 14, 2011)

Pipe said:


> THIS COVER



 I wish it was canon

EDIT: HOLY SHIT AIMLESS MORNING GOLD IT'S LIKE HUSSIE HAD SEX WITH UMA TURMAN. O god Kill Bill & Homestuck in song form I can die happy now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2011)

holy shit fucking Nightmare


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2011)

The Wanderers is my new favourite Album. Deal with it, Felt


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2011)

Wanderers is awesome so far

I'm a bit more than halfway through it


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2011)

Wanderers is great

so great


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah, it's amazing


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 14, 2011)

FUCK YES EXILES ALBUM

MIRACLES ARE FUCKING REAL


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2011)

Taurus says:
 Zoid have you given much listen to the new albums yet?
zoidberg says:
 oh they're out?
 time to listen then
Tess says:
 lol zoid
Taurus says:
 Exiles album is quality
 final song on it is English Tier
zoidberg says:
 EXILES
 ALBUM
 YES
 YES
 YES
 YES


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 14, 2011)

DIS ART 

Also aren't some of you guys American? WTF are you doing up so early?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 14, 2011)

HA I called my friend to tell him about the double Album. All I say is double Album Reach- He hangs up.

My other friend texts "Hey ****, **** left practice early after you called. What's that about?"

I tell him, he goes, Holy crap I gotta leave early to.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 14, 2011)

Loving Wanderers so far. Good stuff.



> Also aren't some of you guys American? WTF are you doing up so early?



Insomnia


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 14, 2011)

Poor Sylar, let the gentle tunes of Wanderers soothe thy soul.


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

this is a fantastic morning


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (Jul 14, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Poor Sylar, let the gentle tunes of Wanderers soothe thy soul.



Carapacion Dominion


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2011)

Pipe, you're a good man.

Any link for the second album or should I rip n up?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 14, 2011)

Get to ripping!


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh jeez Mayor Maynot is great.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, I should listen to those.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## God (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Jul 14, 2011)

lol at the black guy in the picture


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

Why does he look EXACTLY like the guy from Lethal Weapon?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm too old for this shit


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 14, 2011)

He's just got that "Fuck my life" look on his face.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also aren't some of you guys American? WTF are you doing up so early?



because we can

it's the American Way


----------



## Sylar (Jul 14, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> because we can
> 
> it's the American Way


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

so what's up on ripping that other album


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll do that now if someone hasn't yet.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

I was not that ecstatic about the Sburb album.

Pianos and religious allegory are good fun in moderation, but it's kinda much for a full album.


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

no one has yet
and awesome
been saving a rep for this


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2011)

Done and uploading.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2011)

Holy shit album time ?

Also Shit that set .


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2011)

Aimless Morning Gold .


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Holy shit album time ?
> 
> Also Shit that set .



I offered it to you first, but you didn't see
I'm wearing it cuz someone whose birthday it is today wanted me to wear an eridan set
you can have it tomorrow and onward if you'd like
but if not I guess I'll be wearing it for awhile cuz it is pretty cool


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm content with my shy guy set for the near future shit .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2011)

I prefer Shy Guy's on Stilts 

(Played the shit out of Yoshi's Island on my GBA)


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2011)

Yoshi's Island was good shit.


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

never played it 
snes was just another system to me until I found chrono trigger and earthbound, so I didn't play that many games


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2011)

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2011)

well fuck me on a rolercoaster sideways


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

*tries to click Nannasprite*

AUGH!


----------



## Sylar (Jul 14, 2011)

Dave is the master of sports. It is him.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2011)

So Denizens always give you The Choice eh ?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2011)

TG: you dont gank the rock and steal the big mans thunder on his raucus drive to the hole 
TT: Oh lord. 
TG: is that the sort of ignominy you want 
TG: see you didnt consider sports you never consider the sports 
TT: The last thing I want to do is come between a big man's thunder and any particular hole he might prize. 



Rose/Dave convos are the best.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2011)

Dave is truly a master of sports knowledge.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

Douche Dag poses a significant problem.

Also, when do we get to actually see any of the denizens?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2011)

AND SUDDENLY DROOG OUT OF NOWHERE!


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

I noticed the Hephaestus logo in the corner.

Also, Unreal Air transcends gravitational fields. Apparently.

Also, who's the girl at Scratch's door?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 14, 2011)

DIAMOND DROOD PLEASE BE LORD ENGLISH EVERYTHING WILL BE OKAY IF YOU ARE LORD ENGLISH


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> DIAMOND DROOD PLEASE BE LORD ENGLISH EVERYTHING WILL BE OKAY IF YOU ARE LORD ENGLISH



We all were thinking it.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Also, who's the girl at Scratch's door?



Snowman I think.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Snowman I think.



What why would Snowman ever knock on a door when she could just warp?

Unless she's trying to be extra polite. Which is likely.


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

WE are at the door
the READER
he's got a bowl of updates, mspa reader crack


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2011)

Damn you conksuck hussie blocking us.... FROM the updates.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

shit said:


> WE are at the door
> the READER
> he's got a bowl of updates, mspa reader crack



That bowl ran dry way too fast btw.


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

it always does
we'll surely try to steal all the updates next update
and be foiled as always


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

Let's just pour the updates in our hat and sneak out with them.




			
				Andrew said:
			
		

> Are you running out of room on your ipod yet? You might have to start deleting some of that crappy non-HS music soon.



Oh, Hussie!


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

sburb album makes me yawn so hard
so hard


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

Conversely, I can't get Mayor Maynot and Aimless Morning Gold out of my head.


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2011)

Dammit Hussie I wanna read that Jade/Karkat loooooooog


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2011)

Aimless Morning Gold is sooo good.

So The Sburb album blows?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2011)

eh, I like the Sburb Album, but Wanderers is unquestionably better


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

It's _quality_... but it's not my fort?.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 14, 2011)

>YFW the songs will never be used.

Also I like how Dave even if he probably was caught by surprise couldn't react to DD. Clearly this is a sign of how DD is probably the strongest non prototyped and/or royalty piece. DD>SS/JN.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> >YFW the songs will never be used.
> 
> Also I like how Dave even if he probably was caught by surprise couldn't react to DD. Clearly this is a sign of how DD is Lord English.



Well, most of the songs are for things that have already happened. 

But, you know, I thought the same about "Blind Justice" and that was a thing, so you never know, I guess.


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

you can beat SS's bodycount, but you'll never match his clockcount


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 14, 2011)

Psshh DD will blow up felt mansion. Taking out every other clock out there.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm going through the intermission in the Felt format.

Gives it a nice ambiance.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I'm going through the intermission in the Felt format.
> 
> Gives it a nice ambiance.



I'm kinda jealous. I never got that when I re-read HomeStuck.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

Just finished.

Forgotten how adorable Crabsprite is.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2011)

Crabdad is the second best dad.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 14, 2011)

*tried to click Nanasprite panel first*

*was disappointed*


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

^did  same


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2011)

Hussie is leaving us on the hook with the critical fedora freak plotline.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *tries to click Nannasprite*
> 
> AUGH!



Literally the first thing that happened to me.

And the second thing.


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

pretty nice of him not to keep us waiting so long on everything


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

oh wait, actually I clicked rose/dave's convo by mistake, trying to click nana


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

Look at the boring Vriska clipping, guys.

It's Alternate-Casey's ghost!


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

she's in codec page heaven now


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 14, 2011)

PANEL ISN'T DONE YET.

Glorious. Best part of the update.


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

oh actually, looking back, I was going for the sprite convo first and accidentally hit rose/dave
sprites were a bit disappointing tho
jadesprite is much more rational for no reason


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

Phun Thing 2 Do:

Rapidly click Nannasprite and watch Hussie flail. Background it with Vagabounce for added lulz.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Phun Thing 2 Do:
> 
> Rapidly click Nannasprite and watch Hussie flail. Background it with Vagabounce for added lulz.



You read my damn mind.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Phun Thing 2 Do:
> 
> Rapidly click Nannasprite and watch Hussie flail. Background it with Vagabounce for added lulz.



Reading this, I wasn't sure for a few moments if that was 'Do' followed by a colon or Gamzee's smiley Do:

...I just woke up from a nap >______>


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Reading this, I wasn't sure for a few moments if that was 'Do' followed by a colon or Gamzee's smiley Do:
> 
> ...I just woke up from a nap >______>



As I typed it, I was worried you would make that mistake.

Like, you specifically. 

Kinda weird.


Anyway, I just realized that once he updates, we can't do this anymore.

We MUST rise to the occasion!

For great justice!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2011)

I want all those hidden updates .


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

crossbow knows his sunny


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

shit said:


> crossbow knows his sunny



I think one time he saw the word 'do' in a Facebook post and said "where's that clown's eyes derpa derp"


----------



## shit (Jul 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2011)

My mind is very hive bent


----------



## Pipe (Jul 14, 2011)

PANEL ISN'T DONE YET

God dammnit Hussie


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> My mind is very hive bent



It's okay. We don't hold it against you.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2011)

We do hold Space Jam against you though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 14, 2011)

Humorless prudes.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Humorless prudes.



I'm sorry, but nobody finds 'humor' in your cartoon-centric sexual acts.

Maybe it's just our tastes though.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 14, 2011)

You can't hate me Sunny, there's too much Lesbian in me for yourself to allow it.

Only Ban can do such a thing.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

I _could_ probably hate you. But I don't. 

You're just a nice person.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You can't hate me Sunny, there's too much Lesbian in me for yourself to allow it.
> 
> Only Ban can do such a thing.



Your a lesbian Zenny  slowpokejpg.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

KT, your set...

I don't know who that is or what it's from, but his presence upsets me for some ineffable reason.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2011)

brb catching up with Homestuck



Crossbow said:


> KT, your set...
> 
> I don't know who that is or what it's from, but his presence upsets me for some ineffable reason.



It's from Jojo's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 14, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> It's from Jojo's Bizarre Adventure



Ah.

That'd be it then.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> KT, your set...
> 
> I don't know who that is or what it's from, but his presence upsets me for some ineffable reason.



You just said Josuke's presence upsets you. To give you some prespective that's like you running around with a Dave set and a person who hasn't read hasn't read homestuck saying that he looks uncool no, that's like someone who reads Naruto saying that Dave is like Sasuke and Ichigo combined. Yeah it's that bad.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2011)

Just be glad he hasn't made any negative remarks about his hair

Otherwise all bets are off


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 14, 2011)

I was so disappointed Kira didn't say anything about that . I finshed it today and I was like "Come on just say something about his fucking hair." But he never did.

Now I'm going to the next part 's  adventure . He won't be better that Josuke from the sounds of it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2011)

Good luck on your journey towards Part VIII, mein square


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

All you need to know about the fourth is this 



> Oh, is what makes Josuke cool? sheesh... where to start?
> 
> For starters, his personality. He?s probably the only JoJo who acts his age, and I think it works, since the idea is that each JoJo?s personality must contrast with the previous one: Jonathan?s the heroic gentleman while Joseph?s the hothead with no manners; Jotaro?s the one without visible feelings, and Josuke the normal, expresive guy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 15, 2011)

Wake up and check mspa. 

Updates plus Caraspace music. FUCK YES


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2011)

>PANEL ISN'T DONE YET

What the hey hey hey Hussie?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 15, 2011)

So who's your favorite Jojo so far KT?

Dat Droog  

Denizen exposition from Davesprite and Jadesprite getting shit done makes me :33


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Your a lesbian Zenny  slowpokejpg.



Theses are mythical levels of Slowpoke. If slowpoke was a currency you could pay enough Hussie enough to update daily.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> So who's your favorite Jojo so far KT?
> 
> Dat Droog
> 
> Denizen exposition from Davesprite and Jadesprite getting shit done makes me :33



Joseph first Josuke second. That guy in part 3 & 4 is Joseph's less cool, fodder twin.



noobthemusical said:


> Theses are mythical levels of Slowpoke. If slowpoke was a currency you could pay enough Hussie enough to update daily.


----------



## Didi (Jul 15, 2011)

I wondered why there was no posting going on

Turns out there was a new thread


Exiles album is awesome


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 15, 2011)

Cosplay of Kanaya and my head canon for what Z looks like.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

John and Vriska look strikingly similar to Karkat and Jade here  I hope Hussie ships it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 15, 2011)

WAIT I just realized. Didn't we all assume that you lost the ability to fly if you came back as your dreamself? So either that's wrong or Dave isn't flying he just JUMPS GOOD.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> WAIT I just realized. Didn't we all assume that you lost the ability to fly if you came back as your dreamself? So either that's wrong or Dave isn't flying he just JUMPS GOOD.



_I_ never assumed that. 

Also I think we just saw Rose floating with the yarn.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't mean us us, I mean fans in general since the mspawiki had something like "it's assumed that you lose flight..." or something like that.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 15, 2011)

She could be jumping, or it could be her power.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 15, 2011)

Though I would like to believe they can still fly, it would be cooler if Dave just jumped.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

It must be the shoes!™


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzmAEQzZJ5Q&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



EDIT:What's going on with the youtube videos ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FzmAEQzZJ5Q[/YOUTUBE]fixed


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

Edit: nevermind


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

Australian news proved to be 2x more awkward and dangerous than our own.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

I like how he ruins it all at the end with a terribad pun.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2011)

John - Vriska stuff is up.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

Denizen exposition is the best thing ever.

I need more.

Also, how is 'real' John holding up, I wonder?


----------



## geG (Jul 15, 2011)

Probably still derping around on LOHAC


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 15, 2011)

Ya know, I'm slowing losing my respect for Terezi. She'll have to do something amazing for my respect and favoritism to return.

Now if only the other panels were up... I want a rage comic of that, I want that more than anything in this world.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

I imagine "Panel isn't done yet" is said in the tune of the neener-neener-neener thing.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 15, 2011)

UPDATE GO GO GO!


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> UPDATE GO GO GO!



Not for my computer. Or are you talking about the Vriska bit?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2011)

Bluh more boring Vriska exposition.

I remember Hussie saying in the past we wouldn't learn about the troll's denizens because they weren't important though this maybe he will at least name drop them all.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2011)

Well he appears to be keeping it in the greek mythos for the Trolls


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

He probably won't since most of them are dead and their isn't a real reason to bring it up. Karkat my name drop depending on what he's talking to Jade about.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

Cetus is also Rose's denizen for those who have forgotten.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh. I have forgotten.

So I guess its the same for every element.

Them both being "of light"


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh. I have forgotten.
> 
> So I guess its the same for every element.
> 
> Them both being "of light"



Oh dang.

Tavros communing with a Typheus, riding him around.


ALSO, I saw this theory that denizens are awakened by the player's respective instrument. John on that piano, Jade on a guitar or something, etc.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2011)

I wonder if it is the same. I don't really see Hephaestus as being in place in Aradia's land but I can easily see kanaya having echidna.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

I can see it already:

"Dammit Hussie! Stop wasting your time with these ancestor updates! I must know what Equius's denizen was! I MUST!"


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2011)

Equius' denizen was probably a giant musclebeast.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Equius' denizen was probably a giant musclebeast.



Named after some notable centaur from Greek mythology like Chiron or something.

Equius probably spent the whole battle getting off on it or something.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Equius' denizen was probably a giant musclebeast.



Aren't all the greek creatures musclebeasts?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Aren't all the greek creatures musclebeasts?



Yep. So Equius was happy with whoever he got .


----------



## shit (Jul 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Cosplay of Kanaya



hawt





> and my head canon for what Z looks like.


double hawt


----------



## zenieth (Jul 15, 2011)

I know that cosplayer. She's cuter with Redhair.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2011)

Everyone is cuter with red hair.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I know that cosplayer. She's cuter with Redhair.



UNSETTLING COINCIDENCE!


----------



## zenieth (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2011)

Spidey - Wolvey would make the best buddy cop series.

Well no, Cable Deadpool already is. But it'd be a close second.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 15, 2011)

The four of them need to make their own avenger esque team.

With 1000 times the not giving a fuck.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2011)

I agree completely Zeneith.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Spidey/Deadpool would be rofl though


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2011)

Been done.

It resulted them doing a yo mamma joke off.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

that girl on the left


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Been done.
> 
> It resulted them doing a yo mamma joke off.



That reminds me

We never got a Gamzee/Dave rap-off did we?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 15, 2011)

IDE: John willingly sacrificed himself to ensure that Dave would go back in time and save the time-line.

IDE: Also the fact that John knows means that at least his Denizen can see alternate time-lines.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> That reminds me
> 
> We never got a Gamzee/Dave rap-off did we?



Might come soon who knows, it'd be cool if he got a hold of a real rapper to write that for him.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

It makes it more awesome if Hussie writes those himself, cuz they really impressive


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 15, 2011)

Speaking of Gamzee 
I bet the Gamzee fight just had Gamzee spaced out the whole time, asking the Denizen about Miracles, and the pretty colors until it couldn't take it anymore and attacked Gamzee. Who at that exact moment turned into Rage mode, and 1-shotted the bitch.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

....They're funny I'll give him that.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> IDE: John willingly sacrificed himself to ensure that Dave would go back in time and save the time-line.



Not quite. It was an accident, but John realizes the importance in retrospect.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Speaking of Gamzee
> I bet the Gamzee fight just had Gamzee spaced out the whole time, asking the Denizen about Miracles, and the pretty colors until it couldn't take it anymore and attacked Gamzee. Who at that exact moment turned into Rage mode, and 1-shotted the bitch.



I see his denizen being pan or something.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

Maybe Dionysus?

Edit: Oh wait, forgot the goat thing. Pan fits great perfect.

Ooh! Maybe Terezi's is Athena?

Also: post #1234


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> That reminds me
> 
> We never got a Gamzee/Dave rap-off did we?



It's too majestic for anyone of us to ever gaze upon.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Maybe Dionysus?
> 
> Edit: Oh wait, forgot the goat thing. Pan fits great perfect.
> 
> Ooh! Maybe Terezi's is Athena?



Also he has a goatee all stoners have goatees.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Fucking Sunny's sig 

I'm reporting that shit


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

^ For what?!? Being too awesome?




KizaruTachio said:


> Also he has a goatee all stoners have goatees.



It's so perfect.

The beard, the goat, the name (THINK about it...), the mix of mirth and rage.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2011)

Its under the limit Cubderp.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

FUCKING LOOPHOLES HOW DO THEY WORK


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh, that Cubey!


Anyway, I googled "Greek pan miracles". All I could find was actual pans.

With magnets on them.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> ^ For what?!? Being too awesome?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hercules and Equius... no Chiron and Equius. 

Also Cubey what the fuck are you talking about


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Hercules and Equius... no Chiron and Equius.



We were just talking about that. We agreed Chiron.

Let's see... there's still Sollux, Karkat, Nepeta, Eridan, and Feferi.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

So did Tavros get Hephaestus or Hermes. I say Hephaestus  because he was lame as well. Yeah he was like the Tavros of the Olympians.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

Fef probably got Aphrodite because she was born from sea-foam oh yeah and also because she's a trick. Yeah I said it fef is a trick .

Sollux probably got Hades since they are both kinda bipolar.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Inb4 Karkat fights Hades


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

^ What, why ?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

scythes maybe?

Perseus was a scythe wielder, but he killed Medusa


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Hate-filled anger God of death maybe


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

hades is not a hate filled god of death cubey 

Hades is a perfectly nice Lord of the Underworld. Thanatos is god of death


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2011)

Hades always gets bastardized as a hate filled asshole.

When he was basically a depressed and bitter dude that got cheated by his other bros.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Hades always gets bastardized as a hate filled asshole.
> 
> When he was basically a depressed and bitter dude that got cheated by his other bros.



Oh hey, you mean exactly like Karkat? 

Gee, I wonder...



Cubey said:


> Inb4 Karkat fights Hades


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Oh hey, you mean exactly like Karkat?
> 
> Gee, I wonder...





Noo.. Hades was one of three brothers who got puked by their father chronos after their mother tricked him into eating a rock.
They proceed to band together, tear their father into peaces and then sort between them who would take the underworld, the skies and the seas.
As an impossibly ugly one, Hades is sent to guard the underworld, where he ultimately kidnaps persephone.
Where in this story is an overachieving frustrated asshole?


Cubey stop failing. or stop failing so much all the time.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> So did Tavros get Hephaestus or Hermes. I say Hephaestus  because he was lame as well. Yeah he was like the Tavros of the Olympians.



Dave got Hephaetus


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 15, 2011)

But Karkat isn't depressed or bitter. And none of his bro's have ever screwed him.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Eridan?

And deep down, Karkat was always depressed and bitter. He covered that with his future self in the chatlogs I think


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey gonna cube.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 15, 2011)

And Hephaestus got the hottest bitch, even if she constantly cheated on him.

He magnificently punked Hera.

And he made the Fire which Prometheus stole and Pandora(plus her box)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Hades is a perfectly nice Lord of the Underworld. Thanatos is god of death



yep

everyone makes that mistake these days

Hades owns the Underworld while Thanatos does the whole death thing


----------



## zenieth (Jul 15, 2011)

In fact if you consider Hephaestus and Pandora's Box.

Even though it was originally Zeus' idea. He is attributed to the single biggest punking that Humanity has ever gotten in Greek Mythos.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

Vriska should have gotten Pandora.

Feferi could have gotten Hades, since he's pretty much an enjoyable Greek Eridan (an ugly frustrated royalty from the depths that no one will ever love or want to visit)


----------



## zenieth (Jul 15, 2011)

The Underworld is a pretty cool place. Once you get past all the dead and stuff.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2011)

And the guy who's main weapon is a helmet of invisibility so people don't have to look at him


Although Hades is a pretty cool guy. Twice as good as Eridan and has a three headed pitt bull in stead of a sea horse


----------



## Sylar (Jul 15, 2011)

It always annoys me how Hades is always treated as the de facto 'evil' God when he was probably the nicest God and never went out of his way to fuck over all the mortals.

Hades gets no respect.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2011)

^ Blame it on Hel of the Norse and Christianity.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2011)

It's hard ruling over the underworld.

It's hard, and no one understands.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 15, 2011)

It's one of the many misconceptions of Greek Mythology.

Much like Athena not being a total 'Bluh Bluh Huge Bitch'


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2011)

I bet Athena and Artemis boinked.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2011)

On the isle of Lesbos.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I bet Athena and Artemis boinked.



I bet they were the denizens of Terezi and Nepeta


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2011)

I can dig it.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 15, 2011)

I am enjoying all this exposition.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm just waiting for Dave vs Droog rematch.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 15, 2011)

Dave would still lose, Derringer or not.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm frankly still surprised CD and DD aren't dead yet.

What with HB getting killed by PM a while ago.

Rule of Groups: As soon as one member dies, the rest will follow soon enough

See: Moony, Padfoot, Wormtail and Prongs


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Messrs Moony, Wormtail, Padfoot and Prongs pay their compliments to Professor Snape... 

In the end, Snape was the ultimate badass.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> So did Tavros get Hephaestus or Hermes. I say Hephaestus  because he was lame as well. Yeah he was like the Tavros of the Olympians.



Tavros is probably Typheus because it matches with your title.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Dave got Hephaetus



Some people are gonna have the same Denizens even if you combine myths from Greek , Norse Egyptian and whatever else. I doubt you'd have enough to satisfy as many sessions there are.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Tavros is probably Typheus because it matches with your title.



Idk I feel like there is more to it than that. Than just your title determining what kind of Denizen you get.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 15, 2011)

Fuck harry potter


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

Sylar said:


> It always annoys me how Hades is always treated as the de facto 'evil' God when he was probably the nicest God and never went out of his way to fuck over all the mortals.
> 
> Hades gets no respect.





Sunuvmann said:


> ^ Blame it on Hel of the Norse and Christianity.



Let's not forget he tricked an innocent young girl into spending a eternity with him because he was lonely


----------



## zenieth (Jul 15, 2011)

She gets Half of her life away from him.

In one of the two interpretation she was the one who actually chose to go with him and it was her mother who bitched.

And friend treats her like the center of the fucking universe.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

Not at first people started to starve because he was being a creeper and had to abduct the motherfucking mother of nature's daughter. Why can't he be like his Bro and just get with some random humans ? Would have caused alot less deaths


----------



## zenieth (Jul 15, 2011)

Also KT you obviously do not know how many gog damn mythological creatures there are in history. And how little of a fuck Andrew would probably give to contemplate the level and amount of sessions and go "Hey I already finished the quota of mythological beasts off at that tree stump session. Time to reuse."


----------



## zenieth (Jul 15, 2011)

Are you really defending Zeus?

The biggest douchebag in Greek mythos?

Do you know what the fuck Zeus does to fucking near everybody?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> And the guy who's main weapon is a helmet of invisibility so people don't have to look at him
> 
> 
> Although Hades is a pretty cool guy. Twice as good as Eridan and has a three headed pitt bull in stead of a sea horse



you could say he's a more coherent version of Eridan


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Also KT you obviously do not know how many gog damn mythological creatures there are in history. And how little of a fuck Andrew would probably give to contemplate the level and amount of sessions and go "Hey I already finished the quota of mythological beasts off at that tree stump session. Time to reuse."



Well I mean I Sburb is supposedly a multiversal video game there are probably ALOT of other universes that played the game and within that uni lies a whole planet of people playing the game. Eventually the denizens are gonna repeat.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 15, 2011)

Zeus fucked everything that had a vagina.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 15, 2011)

Fact of the matter is most people who play Sburb are never meant to play and it's really a formality. There's probably no denizen coded for them anywhere.

edit: Cronos only ate his kids. If he had more exposure he probably would have surpassed Zeus, but Zeus just has an entire gallery of shit that he does to people.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

I disagree that would be to much of a plot-hole IMO.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 15, 2011)

Plothole in what way? How does the fact that random timmy's gave was never meant to get off to pass point 0 unravel or leave a glaring hole in the narrative or background of Homestuck?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

Every session was said to have a Denizen it's like the only way to complete the game, because you have to do your world's quest.  Even a doomed session (I assume this is what you mean by never meant to play) like the one alt John was in had a Denizen. 

On the other-side if what your saying is they won't get a game in the first place look at it this way. If some reviewers for a video game company game could get the beta it shouldn't be that hard  to obtain. Not saying it's gonna be like the shit is just in your local game store. But there should be a nice amount of people playing it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'm just waiting for Dave vs Droog rematch.



Well Dave is currently Max level, has one of the best 1/2-swords in the game, and can fly jump good.

From what we know it's not impossible for a player to be stronger than a prototyped royalty, and lets face it chances are Dave is probably Bro level or better at this point.

BUT DD is clearly Lord English. So Dave's about to get killed by DD again.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 15, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Zeus fucked everything that had a vagina.



He fucked Men too IIRC.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

I think DD might get 1 shotted but we will have to wait and see .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2011)

> In Greek mythology, Ganymede, or closer to the Greek Ganymedes was a divine hero whose homeland was the Troad. He was a Trojan prince, son of eponymous king Tros of Dardania himself, and of Callirrhoe.
> 
> Ganymede was kidnapped by Zeus from Mount Ida in Phrygia, the setting for more than one myth-element bearing on the early mythic history of Troy. Ganymede was there, passing the time of exile many heros undergo in their youth, by tending a flock of sheep or, alternatively, during the chthonic or rustic aspect of his education, while gathering among his friends and tutors. Zeus saw him and fell in love with him instantly, either sending an eagle or assuming his own eagle nature to transport Ganymede to Mount Olympus



 *SHOCKING DEVELOPMENT !*


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

Greek myths, man.

Remember the one where the sculptor falls in love with his work and never loves anyone else and later the scupture is randomly alive and the have golem babies?

That was a classic.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2011)

sounds familiar to me, can't exactly recall the name though


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Greek myths, man.
> 
> Remember the one where the sculptor falls in love with his work and never loves anyone else and later the scupture is randomly alive and the have golem babies?
> 
> That was a classic.


Oh god I loved that one.

It was something like he loved doing his art and the women of the village wanted him married and he was like nah bitches, im married to my work. So they got Aphrodite to intervene and him being a pimp convinced her to model for him and so he sculpted a woman shaped like Aphrodite and she made her into a real girl. And then they porked.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

Icarus was my favorite myth.

His inventor dad and himself, trapped on an island. Dad makes wax wings that funtion properly somehow. He says to his son, "Don't fly too high or the feathers melt off." and the son(Icarus) says "Okay".

So they take off and the first fucking thing he does he fly as high as he can. 

Then he suddenly realizes that temperature actually decreases with altitude within the troposphere so he's totally fine. And the live happily ever after or something.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2011)

Icarus was with his father?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 15, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Icarus was with his father?



Yep, he's the dude who built the wings and also the very place the had to escape, the labyrinth meant to hold the minotaur.

Icarus himself was incompetent at basic inventing even though he tried real hard to please his Dad.

_The more you know._


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Icarus was my favorite myth.
> 
> His inventor dad and himself, trapped on an island. Dad makes wax wings that funtion properly somehow. He says to his son, "Don't fly too high or the feathers melt off." and the son(Icarus) says "Okay".
> 
> ...


But then the temperature keeps decreasing as well as the air density and he quickly freezes and chokes to death.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> But then the temperature keeps decreasing as well as the air density and he quickly freezes and chokes to death.



That's the sad part. 

Anyway, his stiff, lifeless body lands on some small island and it gets named after him. His father dies lonely, but gets revenge at some point. The end.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 16, 2011)

Icarus and Dedalus became islands not fell in islands


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Favorite myth might be Zeus' up rise  against the titans. He was able to grow up and save his brother and sisters from their tyrannical father. Not to mention castrating him in the process :ho. I don't really have a fave though as far as chars or even myths themselves go.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

Jason was the pussiest of the "Heroes" by the way. His only power was attracting the ladies. Who he promptly betrayed and left. And he ended his life miserably being crushed by his ship.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> sounds familiar to me, can't exactly recall the name though



I know the woman was called Galatea. The man was probably Endless Mike


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Are you really defending Zeus?
> 
> The biggest douchebag in Greek mythos?
> 
> Do you know what the fuck Zeus does to fucking near everybody?


Yes.
He fucks nearly everybody.
Mostly in the shape of a different animal
Just like Tavros




Crimson Dragoon said:


> you could say he's a more coherent version of Eridan



Yeah, but at least he keeps it together


----------



## Sylar (Jul 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I know the woman was called Galatea. The man was probably Endless Mike


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

old lady mcgonagal does not fuck around


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 16, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Icarus and Dedalus became islands not fell in islands



Man, there's barely a difference.

Also, Dedalus is an island?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That's the sad part.
> 
> Anyway, his stiff, lifeless body lands on some small island and it gets named after him. His father dies lonely, but gets revenge at some point. The end.



And that revenge is why the O-zone layer has a hole in it.




Yes I know it's not an actual hole


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> And that revenge is why the O-zone layer has a hole in it.



O-zone seems so much cooler than ozone.

Anyway, looked it up. In most interpretations, Icarus lands near an island and the island is named after him. Deadelus goes on to live incognito for a while and eventually helps kill the king.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

Not really. O-Zone is actually a small island the size of Indiana to the coast of Australia that Oprah bought three years ago


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Bitch got paper for days.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 16, 2011)

Ban it does sound cooler, and I will always call it that.

Also Care to give more insight on you opinion of HP 7.2? In the convo thread not here. Let's not get THAT offtopic.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Not really. O-Zone is actually a small island the size of Indiana to the coast of Australia that Oprah bought three years ago



>small

>size of Indiana

lol


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

No, I'll put it here.
Harry potter is exactly what your afraid it is. Looking at these guys who were your "bro's" as "the kids" is a frightening and unique experience.
It was a wonderful movie. You can't look at it without at every single one of them since the fourth, and it is the mark of the world of book writing and cinematic that it created
You have to see it. It's one of the big ones


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> >small
> 
> >size of Indiana
> 
> lol


Small for Oprah


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Small for Oprah



Oh, that Oprah!


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

So I assume that the movie fixed the very subtle problems that the actual novel had. I.E. pacing.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

Absolutely. The battle for Hogwarts is completely redeemed


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool cause that thing was a total clusterfuck.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

It was rushed, aye, but it was nice.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

I didn't even know Tonks died until the epilogue


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 16, 2011)

My two complaints with the movie were

1) Having Harry confront Snape with 2 death eaters there. Movie Harry, you're a fucking moron. I loved the part in the book of they spit on McGonagall and Harry rage crucios the guy. 

1.5) Having Harry confront Voldemort (OH LOL IM NOT DEAD) with 50 death eaters there. Movie Harry, you're a fucking moron.

2) Fucking up Neville's crowning moment of awesome by having him first get knocked on his ass one more time for ol' times sake.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, he brought friends, dontch'ya know. Two death eaters and a whole lot of Order members

And neville had his crowning moment of awesome. Sure, he wasn't as warrior of fortune but he still did fuckin'bad ass

My only complaint about the movie is that we didn't have much of a "oh shit, Hermione is serious" moment


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

> Still has not seen Half-Blood Prince


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

I haven't either.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

yeah but when cubey does it, it's typical terribleness


----------



## Sylar (Jul 16, 2011)

Everything is terrible when Cubey does it. 

EVERYTHING.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

What about donate to charity


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What about donate to charity



He donates to terrible charities.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What about donate to charity



No charity is that desperate for money.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> He donates to terrible charities.


Like 'Horsecocks for Orphans'


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Gotta love making fun of Cubey.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

Terible For Tots


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

The South African Catholic Priest Insurance


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Fuck you all 

I like Harry Potter. Enjoy your Raigen Effect.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

Proposition Infinity


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Fuck you all
> 
> I like Harry Potter. Enjoy your Raigen Effect.



yeah but you only like the terrible things about it. Like Mundungus Fletcher and Dolores Umbridge


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't forget Filch 

And Mundungus is awesome


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2011)

read the books
haven't seen any of the movies except the first
that's the way it'll stay probably forever


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

I've read all the books


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

you're a big boy now!


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

But still a terrible person


----------



## Pipe (Jul 16, 2011)

I will never pay to see that movie, probably one distant weekend I'll watch it in tv if there is nothing else to watch.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 16, 2011)

Apparently Harry Potter is going to beat the Dark Knight's weekend record.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm 0kay with that


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2011)

The Dark Knight Rises will then beat it again .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 16, 2011)

I kind of doubt it but we'll see.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 16, 2011)

May we talk Homestuck now?

Just a thought...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Avengers will beat both  (I hope)


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll see DK of course, but not in the opening


I have Avengers to bothermyself with


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> May we talk Homestuck now?
> 
> Just a thought...



*points to the thread title*


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2011)

finally got around to reading vriska/john lovey dovey kissy face time
lol @ that big stupid monster in Jade's house being a denizen
and offshoot john knows about dave going back in time, so something big must've happened between John and the denizen

also, release the horde? wtf is that supposed to mean?
horde = meteors or something?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 16, 2011)

Thing in Jade's house = Minion of Typheus

Horde = Buncha those things


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2011)

how do you know that?


----------



## geG (Jul 16, 2011)

The grist hoard. I forget where it was said, but defeating the Denizen lets you get a shitload of grist that you can use to perform the ultimate alchemy and create your universe.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 16, 2011)

Geg said:


> The grist hoard. I forget where it was said, but defeating the Denizen lets you get a shitload of grist that you can use to perform the ultimate alchemy and create your universe.



OR THAT I GUESS.

I remember it said somewhere that worm thing was a minion I forget where though.


----------



## geG (Jul 16, 2011)

Found it: 

It took a while because I thought Vriska was the one who told John about this, but it was actually Terezi


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 16, 2011)

Geg said:


> Found it:
> 
> It took a while because I thought Vriska was the one who told John about this, but it was actually Terezi


woo page 100
That reinforces the hoard thing, but I'm curious about the minion thing mostly.


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2011)

why call the grist a hoard? why not a windfall or treasure trove or something?
but I guess if you call it that a year ago, you gotta keep on calling it that


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 16, 2011)

I've heard people say "treasure hoard".

Vriska had one sort of.


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2011)

I've never heard that


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 16, 2011)

Heard treasure hoard too. It's a thing shit.


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2011)

your face is a thing


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2011)

Sick fires.jpg


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 16, 2011)

shit said:


> your face is a thing



AW SNAP, SON.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

shit said:


> your face is a thing


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 16, 2011)

My feelings are also a thing shit

My desire to get us to page 101 is also a thing.

POST WHORE POWERS GO GO GO


*Spoiler*: __ 














I'd like to thank all you for not posting and making this happen.

I mean damn that's probably pretty hard.

Hmm More fanart



V-V-VICTORY!


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

Those comic strips were horrible Noob.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

You should feel bad for them.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2011)

noob, you're shit compared to me

but we're all shit compared to Abi

he's still the undefeated champ


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 17, 2011)

Never said they were any good Z.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes because I clearly couldn't have posted that on page 100, it need to be after 100 pages were done.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 17, 2011)

Jade dying and John Cage were fun the rest not.

And stop spamming noob


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2011)

noob, you will never meet the Abigail Challenge

if I couldn't do it, you sure as hell can't


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 17, 2011)

I wasn't trying to meet the challenge I was honestly trying to get us to page 101 so I could post the post counts.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

Why would anybody care noob? Honestly.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2011)

noob trying to make excuses for his failure


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 17, 2011)

I care on some level of not really, but it's a thing I did before in the last convo. I'm the kind of guy who does things out of habit. I see no reason to stop posting that count.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 17, 2011)

What challenge?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 17, 2011)

He did 46 or so posts straight in a thread where the posts aren't lost and the thread is usually active.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2011)

it was a thing of beauty


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

respectable 6th


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 17, 2011)

What thread was it again CD?


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

and we've all cared about thread post count at some point or other, don't hate


----------



## geG (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh snap look at that thing I just did


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 17, 2011)

Regardless this thing has to be on page 101.



> Sunuvmann 	205
> KizaruTachio 	205
> Platinum 	192
> Crossbow 	183
> ...



Also Geg honestly I expected that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

Doable. All that's needed is a 20 minute window in say middle of the night and to have done some pre-planning (at the very least first 10-20 posts already done, the rest can be done with the 30 seconds)

I probably could do it here if I wanted at say 4 am when I get home from work. The only likely person who could combobreak would be TV due to timezones.

But I'll be sleepy as fuck so fuck that.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh god I have to rep pipe for that.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

Ffffffffu- I need to spread.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

SO,         LIK-E-

*WWHUMP*


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

I saw that earlier and showed it to Plat


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

Eridan the rapist


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Regardless this thing has to be on page 101.
> 
> 
> 
> Also Geg honestly I expected that.



Seventh. Banhammer Science


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2011)

Banhammer why is your set so horribly unsharp


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

because I don't know how to make sets, nor do I give them much effort.
Anyone that cares to help is welcome to it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

FEDORA FREAK UPDATE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

fedorafreak: combination of pant, fine cotton shirt even more disappointing. 
fedorafreak: yielded useless, excessively tall pant; relieveing from wardrobe at once. 

FEDORAFREAK CONFRIMED FOR PANTSKAT


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

DYING FEDORAFREAK ON QUEST BED

GOD OF PISS TURNING


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 17, 2011)

BARONESS FOR FINAL VILLAIN.


----------



## geG (Jul 17, 2011)

Pfff. This is incredibly silly


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

> fedorafreak: combination of pant, fine cotton shirt even more disappointing.
> fedorafreak: yielded useless, excessively tall pant;


Pantskarkat joke


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 17, 2011)

Batterwitch = Troll Empress?

Long shot though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

betty crocker


Black cueen?


----------



## geG (Jul 17, 2011)

Bettyc Rocker

Troll!


----------



## Sylar (Jul 17, 2011)

FedoraFreak God Tier hoodies better be sold immediately.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

Betty Rocker

Black Rook


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 17, 2011)

Sylar said:


> FedoraFreak God Tier hoodies better be sold immediately.




That would be totally worth my money. All of it.

Betty Crocker a troll? The plot thickens.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't care that I am currently about to double post. This is worth seeing.


EDIT: FedoraFreak vs The Troll Empress


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

this is certainly curious


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zn7-fVtT16k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> That would be totally worth my money. All of it.
> 
> Betty Crocker a troll? The plot thickens.


A fedora merged with a hoodie.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 17, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> That would be totally worth my money. All of it.
> 
> Betty Crocker a troll? The plot thickens.



What if it came to your house and it smelled  like piss :ho


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

ALL MY MONEY!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What if it came to your house and it smelled  like piss :ho


Value added by authenticity


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

hussie's waiting for the fedora freak fanart windfall horde to come in before he actually draws him


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 17, 2011)

I wish he did that with Dualscar.  Dualscar with admiral clothes would have been cool.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

POST SOME FUCKING FEDORAFREAK FANART


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

horde isn't yet incoming


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> nor do I give them much effort.



same        here


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's what I found on /co/


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

FedoraFreak = Problem Sleuth


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

dat fedora hoodie


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2011)

fedorafreak


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> FedoraFreak = Problem Sleuth


He does talk in kinda the same business like manner.


> Solicitations for your service are numerous in quantity. Compensation, adequate


But I doubt it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

Though considering the recurring theme of piss in PS, I wouldn't be surprised if it was.


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

man I need to reread PS
only read it once
that's not proper


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

Everyone is Ace Dick


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2011)

Fucking FedoraFreak .


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

I still hold PS > HS come at me


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

cubey everyone is constantly coming at you all the time


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

They really can't be compared Cubey.

PS was a pure comedy parody, HS is a grand story. Totally different fields of literature.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

Also while looking /co/ for FF fanart,


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

shit approved

altho 24'd atm


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2011)

Also yeah i'm thinking baroness=troll empress no matter how far fetched it might be.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 17, 2011)

And in news no one gives a shit about, A raving homestuck fan was found out to have molested his nine year old brother, which promptly caused a shitstorm that resulted in a demand that all homestuck fans should die.

AMERICA.  No but seriously, I just heard this and it's kind of funny and frustrating at the same time.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm guessing this has to do with puppets, aye?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 17, 2011)

Puppets are always involved.


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

we have to support the puppet fandom in their hour of need


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also yeah i'm thinking baroness=troll empress no matter how far fetched it might be.


Quite plausible.


MazinFireWars said:


> And in news no one gives a shit about, A raving homestuck fan was found out to have molested his nine year old brother, which promptly caused a shitstorm that resulted in a demand that all homestuck fans should die.
> 
> AMERICA.  No but seriously, I just heard this and it's kind of funny and frustrating at the same time.



wat

Link.


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

shit said:


> cubey everyone is constantly coming at you all the time







Sunuvmann said:


> They really can't be compared Cubey.
> 
> PS was a pure comedy parody, HS is a grand story. Totally different fields of literature.



I suppose this is a reflection of my preference 

WHERE THE FUCK IS ENGLISH


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2011)

I bet the guy is upset that his tier 3 ironic gesture is being construed as molestation by the facist media.


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> And in news no one gives a shit about, A raving homestuck fan was found out to have molested his nine year old brother, which promptly caused a shitstorm that resulted in a demand that all homestuck fans should die.
> 
> AMERICA.  No but seriously, I just heard this and it's kind of funny and frustrating at the same time.



Sometimes, Homestuck fans are the pinnacle of everything just and heroic.

At other times,  Where'd you find out from?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

I like the theory, FF is in a 2 person session with Nic Cage


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Sometimes, Homestuck fans are the pinnacle of everything just and heroic.
> 
> At other times,  Where'd you find out from?



One of my tumblr friends came to me and showed me this.

Source

I'm trying to find out where this all started so I can see how the hilarity escalated. And to see what this guy has to say for himself.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 17, 2011)

Found it. It's even more hilarious than I thought. The guy was asking for nude pictures from underaged homestuck fans. 

Source

I can't stop laughing, yet this is incredibly sick and disturbing at the same time. I can see why people are upset.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

Still believe that Betty Crocker is Lord English.

She's my biggest bet along with Droog


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh hey look. Turrible.


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

asking for nudes is wrong mkay?


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

it's funny cuz I've jokingly asked for nudes from members that I didn't know were underaged
thank god I'm an only child


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

Shit is right. Nude pics are meant to be red rom gifts.

Like what I give him occasionally.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Shit is right. Nude pics are meant to be red rom gifts.
> 
> Like what I give him occasionally.



Oh you.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2011)

shit said:


> asking for nudes is wrong mkay?


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

I keep offering noods in return, but she always says no thanks
such a saint


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

Inb4 shit finds a 9-yr old


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

this forum is kids friendly cubey


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

>AdiosToreador

Hmmm...I would have expected it being Equius if anything.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Still believe that Betty Crocker is Lord English.
> 
> She's my biggest bet along with Droog



im 0kay with this


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Still believe that Betty Crocker is Lord English.
> 
> She's my biggest bet along with Droog



Exactly. I'm so excited!


People saying Betty Crocker is a troll are dumb because then she would have no distinction from Troll Betty Crocker, manufacturer of Fruit Troll-ups.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 17, 2011)

tut tut tut

Awesome set, Ban. Mcgonagall was so boss in HP7.5


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> this forum is kids friendly cubey



Kids and Fun the forum.


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

as far as age goes, I still hold onto my don't ask don't tell policy

j/k j/k
that shit's wrong and irredeemable


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 17, 2011)

shit said:


> that shit's wrong and irredeemable



I almost read that as "that's shit: wrong and irredeemable"

Anyway, god-tier fedorafreak will deliver the tumor perhaps?


Edit: i just now discovered that there is no real Betty Crocker.

She is a fabrication of the Washburn Crosby Company.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2011)

Fedorafreak will punch out lord english.

Also in b4 fedorafreak is hussie wearing a fedora.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Fedorafreak will punch out betty crocker.
> 
> Also in b4 fedorafreak is hussie wearing a fedora.



Hussie can't die. Ever.


Man, Washburn Crosby isn't a real dude either! It's all a lie!


----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

lies are delicious


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 17, 2011)

shit said:


> lies are delicious



The repertoire of primitive human emotions you ravenously feast upon is ever expanding.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 17, 2011)

What if Fedora Freak is Lord English, who using his vast omnipotent powers, made himself into a fairly normal human who would turn back into his indestructible Demon form upon death just for fun?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 17, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> What if Fedora Freak is Lord English, who using his vast omnipotent powers, made himself into a fairly normal human who would turn back into his indestructible Demon form upon death just for fun?



Don't be silly.

Lord English is Crocker.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

then that lord english sure got style


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

That is some sepuchribadass fanart


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

I mostly agree with this.

I'd put Dave in Gryfindor, Rose in Ravenclaw and Gamzee in Slytherin though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

Rose is Ravenclaw Jhon is hufflepuff Jade is gryfindor and Dave is slytherin


Everyone else is pretty spot on though


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

Gamzee = Gryffindor right? Can't tell without the paint


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes, he's a griffindor.
Although if you ask me he should be "throw-his-ass-in-the-forbidden-forest-al"


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 17, 2011)

Next update Nan is contacted by the resurrected FF via Nick Cage's Phone.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

He is more suited to be one of the Forbidden Forest's beasts...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

The Nick of Time and the Gent of Piss are in their own session.


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

Equius is in the Forbidden Forest too 

Meanwhile, Firenze is stalked by a shadowy, sweating figure


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

...named Cubey


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

Who gets promptly eaten by the giant spider


which I guess makes Vriska. .. Hagrid?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

Doc Scratch is Dumbledore and Dad, Mrs Weasley
Betty Crocker is Dolores Umbridge and Bec Noir is Voldemort
Lord English is Lord Enlish


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

which is only appropriate what with being a lord and english


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 17, 2011)

Throughout all realities he is the same.
*swoon*


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

There's a reason why we haven't heard of the giant squid on the lake for a while now


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 17, 2011)

Also the "She" acting out again Betty Crocker?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

MacGonagal.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 17, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also the "She" acting out again Betty Crocker?



I assume you mean "Girls can't be Lord English, everyone uses masculine pronouns for him."

To that I say "Fuck, that's a good point."


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

Lord is a man. A woman cannot be a Lord. A woman may be a Lady. Lady English. Lord is for men

Time Lord / Time Lady

Tywin Lord of Casterly Rock / Cerscei Lady of Casterly Rock


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes but Lord English is everyone so moot point


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

Lord English is not cubey


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 17, 2011)

I guess Crocker isn't English then...

Well, I look forward to the Courtyard Droll Escape Pod Adventure update in the near future.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

I look forward for the FedoraFreakQuest iPad app


----------



## Pipe (Jul 17, 2011)

FedoraFreak


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2011)

Fedorafreak :33


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

KaerfArodef


----------



## Pipe (Jul 17, 2011)

So Betty Crocker is either snowman or the troll empress


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 17, 2011)

Pipe said:


> So Betty Crocker is either snowman or the troll empress



Neither of which are plausible given how universes are supposed to work.

HRMMM...


----------



## Pipe (Jul 17, 2011)

But nana said betty crocker WASNT human tut tut tut


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 17, 2011)

Pipe said:


> But nana said betty crocker WASNT human tut tut tut



...Ms. Paint?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2011)

Betty Crocker is going to be Cal.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh god this fanart


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2011)

Shouldn't Vriska be clover?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2011)

That is now my head canon of what Feferi really looks like.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 17, 2011)

Terezi fits Clove because of the coin flip thing and Vrisk fits Snowman because bluh bluh huge bitch.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 17, 2011)

Dat Vriska


----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2011)

ladiie2                                  .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

I want more of Fedora Freak's adventures.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 18, 2011)

motherfuck Stroev your avatar scared me.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 18, 2011)

Scary part is that it's from an actual Zelda game.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 18, 2011)

Update. Looks like WV will end up putting on the ring after all. Either that or he's dead as shit now.


----------



## geG (Jul 18, 2011)

He's not dead because this is still past WV and as such has yet to become present WV


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm guessing WV put on the ring and uses it to teleport to safety, exiling himself in the process.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 18, 2011)

CD :33     .


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd like to go with the more long shot theory that someone else happened to pass by and at that exact moment saved WV because they could.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

The bunny must make it to Derse.

WV, on the other hand...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 18, 2011)

WV is in the future so clearly he survives.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 18, 2011)

> *I'm annoyed that you're trying to create a good story and haven't been making Homestuck into a self-indulgent adventure all about your author avatar. When will the Hussatar return? When will Vriska come back to life to have an obese sex scene with him?*
> 
> I will wait for Vriska's ghost to be fattened up by the horrorterrors. It is then and only then that I will make my move.
> 
> Aw fuck this is the exact sort of question I start answering when I should have closed the stupid tab and gone to sleep hours ago.



And now you know.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 18, 2011)

So when BecNoir gets mad he can only communicate in barks? That's cool.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay, is it just me, or does it look like he's laughing?


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't get it.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 18, 2011)

It's a...bucket-like...container?


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

there's a thing called "watering your fandom"
it's a play on that


...... _I guess_


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess thats sorta accurate, what with John being rather retarded.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

Fucking Clubs Deuce . 

Also Jack .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Someone rep sunny for me I owe him.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

I sure as hell will not


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

What is he Cubey ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

Nah, Liberal.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

same difference


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

He                mad


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

Repping Sunny


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

>Me
>Rapping

U trippin, son.


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

what are you on about, you maniac


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

Libertarians are the coolest cool kids.

And are populists still a thing that exist?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

shit said:


> same difference



brb, making voodoo doll to strangle.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Repping Sunny



Cubey posting


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Libertarians are the coolest cool kids.
> 
> And are populists still a thing that exist?


Libertarians are half right.

In economic theory though, they couldn't be more wrong.

Kinda like the difference between Eridan's two parts.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

ok, all liberal faces need to shut it


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

Gamzee - Kanaya
(rainbows)


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

That would be a weird move for Hussie. It's one thing for i*c*st to be a foreign concept to aliens, but for him to use it in the story when alot of these are like really big romances of the series. I would kinda be weirded out as to why he would do that.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

well he's clearly skirting the issue
but he pretty much already did that
so feel free to be weirded out


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

I think you guys are just analyzing this way too much.

Also yeah i'm not in the mood to debate economics with sunny, and I bet that would probably shatter the minds of everyone in this thread.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

it would definitely shatter my desire to view this thread


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

What are you talking about exactly shit ?


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

you know exactly what I'm talking about, kt


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Nanna convo maybe ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

shit said:


> ok, all liberal faces need to shut it



...What color is your hair? I need to make sure I get this right.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

ok so you don't


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Please explain to me


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

my hair?
check my blog and look at my videos, yo


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Please explain to me



the trolls are all related to each other and are snogging anyway
deal with it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

Incestuous Slurry.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

shit said:


> my hair?
> check my blog and look at my videos, yo



...Dude. You almost look Canadian.

WAY different from what I expected.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

how does someone look canadian??


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

Shit looks pretty typical of south carolinians. Except...thin.

Also leave it to a southerner to be advocating the okayness of i*c*st.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

shit said:


> how does someone look canadian??


Having beady eyes and your head all flappin' around. [/southpark]


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

shit said:


> how does someone look canadian??



I'm not sure. You just sort of do.

To me at least.


Anyway, I'm pretty sure the trolls are direct clones of their respective ancestors who are direct clones of their respective selves.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

That's disgusting  I rarely complain about stuff in homestuck because Hussie is so unapologetic with how he tells the story, he gives no fan service. But if someone dies it in all honesty helps the plot. That's why when Vriska died I was sad but it was like "Well that was necessary for the story I guess; So I'll just put my big boy pants on and deal with it." But if those trolls were related the way that guy showed on the graphic there wouldn't be a reason for it. At that point I would idk, I don't wanna say lose respect for hussie  per say but I would really be disappointed as a fan.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd say the way it works is their ancestors make up a good 80% of their genetics.

The other 20% comes from probably a mix of the other 11.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Shit looks pretty typical of south carolinians. Except...thin.
> 
> Also leave it to a southerner to be advocating the okayness of i*c*st.


I didn't say it was ok
just that it was there for all to plainly see


Crossbow said:


> I'm not sure. You just sort of do.
> 
> To me at least.
> 
> ...



you could've speculated the same thing about the kids and their guardians, except switch a gender around here and there


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> That's disgusting  I rarely complain about stuff in homestuck because Hussie is so unapologetic with how he tells the story, he gives no fan service. But if someone dies it in all honesty helps the plot. That's why when Vriska died I was sad but it was like "Well that was necessary for the story I guess; So I'll just put my big boy pants on and deal with it." But if those trolls were related the way that guy showed on the graphic there wouldn't be a reason for it. At that point I would idk, I don't wanna say lose respect for hussie  per say but I would really be disappointed as a fan.


So culturally insensitive.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Shit looks pretty typical of south carolinians. Except...thin.
> 
> Also leave it to a southerner to be advocating the okayness of i*c*st.



Hey Sunny I'm from the South too you Sandy bastard.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

Well yeah they get the vast majority of their genes from the ancestor and then a smattering of it comes from the slurry.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah but aren't you black?

Its kinda hard to be a redneck when your neck literally can't get red.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> That's disgusting  I rarely complain about stuff in homestuck because Hussie is so unapologetic with how he tells the story, he gives no fan service. But if someone dies it in all honesty helps the plot. That's why when Vriska died I was sad but it was like "Well that was necessary for the story I guess; So I'll just put my big boy pants on and deal with it." But if those trolls were related the way that guy showed on the graphic there wouldn't be a reason for it. At that point I would idk, I don't wanna say lose respect for hussie  per say but I would really be disappointed as a fan.



I can't believe it's taking you this long to be disgusted at i*c*st being ok in troll society

hussie pretty much spoke on the issue when karkat made his shipping chart, as he said he couldn't even believe i*c*st was a thing to them
so if it didn't matter that they thought it was ok, why would it matter that they happen to actually being doing it?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

Sunny just keeps digging himself into a hole .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

We'll have to wait to see what Hussie does. Hopefully he doesn't pull a creeper move like that.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yeah but aren't you black?
> 
> Its kinda hard to be a redneck when your neck literally can't get red.



I like how you instantly assume I'm not light skinned


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

sunny's a southerner too
he's just bashful about it


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Well yeah they get the vast majority of their genes from the ancestor and then a smattering of it comes from the slurry.



That... can't possibly be a real word. "Smattering"

Also, KT's black?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Why do that where else can you get fucking Fried Chicken and Waffles. 

For you West Coast fuckers it's Hardy's not Carl Jr.'s


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

Florida has a worm hole just south of Jacksonville and Tallahasse

In that way its simultaneously part of the South, New York, Japan and Havana.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I like how you instantly assume I'm not light skinned


I assumed it because of your RP character. 


KizaruTachio said:


> Why do that where else can you get fucking Fried Chicken and Waffles.
> 
> *For you West Coast fuckers it's Hardy's not Carl Jr.'s *


This.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Any lighter and he would have been full blown purteo rican (I know I spelled it wrong )


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Why do that where else can you get fucking Fried Chicken and Waffles.
> 
> For you West Coast fuckers it's Hardy's not Carl Jr.'s



*laughs*

*laughter trails off*

...What? Are you saying?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm typing with my eyes closed

I know it doesn't make sense just run with it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Any lighter and he would have been full blown purteo rican (I know I spelled it wrong )


What are you then? 

Also he kinda had an afro. >____>


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That... can't possibly be a real word. "Smattering"



smat?ter?ing   
[smat-er-ing]  
–noun
1.
a slight, superficial, or introductory knowledge of something: a smattering of Latin.
–adjective
2.
slight or superficial.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm black stupid I'm saying I couldn't get a brown that was any lighter than that didn't make him look Hispanic.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> What are you then?
> 
> Also he kinda had an afro. >____>



 I think he's saying he's just a black person with lighter-than-expected skin.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

From urban dic 

1. 	smattering of nuns 	8 up, 7 down

A smattering of nuns is very similar to a murder of crows, except most of the nuns aren't birds.
"After the zombocalypse, a smattering of nuns engaged in a light popegasm." - Tim Defrag


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay then...

So why were you mad I said you were black...when you're black?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I think he's saying he's just a black person with lighter-than-expected skin.



I was until the sun got me the fucking mall and KD are traps. I'm neglecting social activity till I'm less Chris Rock and back to a comfortable Will Smith.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Okay then...
> 
> So why were you mad I said you were black...when you're black?



What I'm saying is if you smack/hit a lighter black person then their skin will start to turn red. I wasn't really mad either btw.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2011)

I assume everyone is black and live with the disapointment


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

Is this a serious conversation?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Cubey gtfo, *GTFO*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

Noted. 

Now on a completely unrelated tangent,

I saw in my roommate's room, she has a stuffed bunny that looks remarkably like the first incarnation of Liv Tyler.

I had to resist the urge to augment it with knitting and robotic parts.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2011)

except for cubey
I know exactly what he is


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I assume everyone is black and live with the disapointment



Wait, what ?


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

Bite me KT


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Noted.
> 
> Now on a completely unrelated tangent,
> 
> ...



Did you put the bunny back in the box?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Wait, what ?



it's exactly what says on the tin


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

guys, you can deny the likelihood of i*c*st
but you can't deny that those sibling pairings make a startlingly lotta sense


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I was until the sun got me the fucking mall and KD are traps. I'm neglecting social activity till I'm less Chris Rock and back to a comfortable Will Smith.



Man, you're lucky. I'm stuck with this sort of pasty-latte color.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Bite me KT



Do I look like LB to you ?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

I wish we had more updates to talk about then this .


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

shit said:


> but you can't deny that those sibling pairings make a startlingly lotta sense



Yes I can.

Observe!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

shit said:


> guys, you can deny the likelihood of i*c*st
> but you can't deny that those sibling pairings make a startlingly lotta sense


Well what Mindfang said about lover, I wouldnt be surprised of Tavros and Vriska. Kinda made the kissing not feel right eh? 

Generally makes sense


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Like I said I hope Hussie doesn't go that route with the Trolls. That's all I really have to say on the matter.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

also that head canon supports my otps
karnep
solfef
equara
gamter


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I wish we had more updates to talk about then this .



I wish Cad would start the Day phase of the mafia game


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

shit said:


> also that head canon supports my otps
> karnep
> solfef
> equara
> gamter



You can't have multiple otps .


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well what Mindfang said about lover, I wouldnt be surprised of Tavros and Vriska. Kinda made the kissing not feel right eh?



This theory is officially terrible.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> This theory is officially terrible.



That's actually pretty good for sunny.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You can't have multiple otps .



The correct plural of OTP is OTsP.

The correct past-tense of OTsP is OTedP.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

My theories are fucking amazing. And usually true.

Its OTSC.

(One True Shipping Chart)


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You can't have multiple otps .



yuh huh


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> My theories are fucking amazing. And usually true.
> 
> Its OTSC.
> 
> (One True Shipping Chart)



or this


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> The correct plural of OTP is OTsP.
> 
> The correct past-tense of OTsP is OTedP.



official tops pairing?
lol no


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

shit said:


> official tops pairing?
> lol no





Take note, fellas. This is called "getting the joke".


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

I rep for more


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

shit said:


> I rep for more


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

Pawn stars is a good show .


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Pawn stars is a good show .



It is. It is a very good show. I'm not sure if it was still Pawn Stars, but there is a pawn shop show that takes place in Detroit and it's 5x more entertaining. Because Detroit is the worst place in the world.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> It is. It is a very good show. I'm not sure if it was still Pawn Stars, but there is a pawn shop show that takes place in Detroit and it's 5x more entertaining. Because Detroit is the worst place in the world.



Does anyone in Detroit even have anything of actual value?

And I will never get why people go to Ric's Pawn Shop and expect to get top dollar.... at a pawn shop.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 18, 2011)

they get some good history out of whatever items they're selling 

only reason I can think of


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

Besides Pawn Stars has Chum. Does the other pawn shop have Chum ?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2011)

shit said:


> guys, you can deny the likelihood of i*c*st
> but you can't deny that those sibling pairings make a startlingly lotta sense



it's really nice to be a lannister


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Yes I can.
> 
> Observe!



You're failing you know you are.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

But I like American pickers


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

And Rick likes American Pickers to .


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> You're failing you know you are.



Nah, I'm good.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 18, 2011)

Nah CB you know it's true. YOU KNOW.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 18, 2011)

KT! CB! CHECK YOUR MAIL NOW.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 18, 2011)

:bucketgeta


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn you NOOOOB!


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

And it's _anal _club-spooning.

Worst kind.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

What the fuck Shit

what

the

fuck


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

lol

I didn't draw it


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

We were top quality discussion. 

i*c*st and politics and such.

But it's all over now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I didn't look at what noob had sent me, I'm gonna assume it's whatever you guys are talking about. So now I'm on my way to delete it .


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Well I didn't look at what noob had sent me, I'm gonna assume it's whatever you guys are talking about. So now I'm on my way to delete it .



...Yellow-belly.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

Its Tavros fucking a furryfied Raichu


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Well I didn't look at what noob had sent me, I'm gonna assume it's whatever you guys are talking about. So now I'm on my way to delete it .



I don't know what noob is sending, this is different


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

What the fuck , why would someone even draw that ? See this is why hookers should be legal, bullshit like this. Obviously these are some lonely ass kids; to the point where the have to draw the most random fucked up shit.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

it's very nicely drawn tho...


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

^You make me sick.




KizaruTachio said:


> What the fuck , why would someone even draw that ? See this is why hookers should be legal, bullshit like this. Obviously these are some lonely ass kids; to the point where the have to draw the most random fucked up shit.



Hookers solve all the problems.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

settle down, little britches


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

I want to one day get a parrot.

I shall train it to say the following phrases:

Bitches and whores
Hookers and blow

It shall be glorious.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

No, no, this legit bullshit, why the hell do people do that ?! The internet is littered with the most horrible images god can imagine. If I'm looking for Vriska fanart I don't want to see her eating another troll out. Like I just wanna talk to at least one person who makes stuff like that and just be like "Why ? Why in the name of all that is good and innocent in the world are you making this trash. Your a good fucking artist, apply at Marvel or some shit idk do something." Got that out of my system


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

maybe he was paid to draw that, like a commission
like a working girl turning tricks on the side


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I want to one day get a parrot.
> 
> I shall train it to say the following phrases:
> 
> ...



itt if you got a parrot what would you teach it to say?


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Pawn Stars?

So that's its English name huh

Cool show


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

shit said:


> maybe he was paid to draw that, like a commission
> like a working girl turning tricks on the side



Okay, I'm literally gagging at this point.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

I wonder if they have parrots on Alternia.

And if Mindfang had one. She wouldn't be a very good pirate without one, I'll tell you that.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

shit said:


> maybe he was paid to draw that, like a commission
> like a working girl turning tricks on the side



O,shit. I never thought of that


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

crossbow turning tricks on the side, gagging on things


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 18, 2011)

>working girl
>turning tricks on the side

I thought working girl was a euphemism for a hooker

So that's kinda redundant.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I wonder if they have parrots on Alternia.
> 
> And if Mindfang had one. She wouldn't be a very good pirate without one, I'll tell you that.



Mindfang was the Shanks of Homestuck nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

I didn't mean it like that tho
maybe I should've said career girl?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Still though if you draw beloved characters eating each other out for money. You have no dignity .


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2011)

man kt, I've seen so much worse
I've only seen one mspa fanart that has legitimately disgusted me, and for the sake of quality I won't try to describe it


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jul 18, 2011)

shit said:


> I didn't mean it like that tho
> maybe I should've said career girl?



Oh.

That's reasonable, then.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I want to one day get a parrot.
> 
> I shall train it to say the following phrases:
> 
> ...



I had a talking bird. It was a parakeet but it talked, then it died last year .



SageMaster said:


> Pawn Stars?
> 
> So that's its English name huh
> 
> Cool show



Oh look a sage sighting.


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

Bucket-tier levels in this thread dangerously close to overload


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

It must be bad when cubert recognizes it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2011)

Compared to bucket tier convos of the past, this is rather tame.


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

that was the worst pic yet tho
this is up there on the bucket scale


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Jul 19, 2011)

I did a fan art dunp 

Go check it out.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I had a talking bird. It was a parakeet but it talked, then it died last year .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look a sage sighting.



Those should be more regular.

Mainly because my laptop is finally repaired. :33

But then, I'm downloading TF2 again and I know my free time it's gonna be his bitch.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Well I didn't look at what noob had sent me, I'm gonna assume it's whatever you guys are talking about. So now I'm on my way to delete it .



I could just rep you the image.

But if you wanted to be a dick about it I suppose you could get me banned for doing that, or could you I've never been sure about what qualifies as banable in the rep pics.

Shit if you're on post and upload that pic I sent you. Crossbow shouldn't suffer alone.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 19, 2011)

Also I'm gonna dump massive amounts of fanart check it out.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Florida has a worm hole just south of Jacksonville and Tallahasse
> 
> In that way its simultaneously part of the South, New York, Japan and Havana.



I'm an Alabamian


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

sorry noob, I might get banned for posting that in the bathhouse (that's happened to sunny before)
I'm not sure their stance on rape/mutilation drawings
I don't see a guro adult fanclub, for instance

I do recommend fwding it to everyone here tho


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Shit if you're on post and upload that pic I sent you. Crossbow shouldn't suffer alone.



Aw, you do care!

In a sociopathic sort of way.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 19, 2011)

Line up bros you're about to be shown how dark the carnival gets.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

Going to assume it's the Nepeta one.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 19, 2011)

I dunno TV you tell me.

No seriously though that is so vague.


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

poor nepeta ;__;

terezi trying to cry . gif


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah that's the one.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 19, 2011)

:bucketgeta...

Any of you have the actual bucketgeta, I thought I saved the link but I can't find it.


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

I would've reposted it, but her all cut up was too over the top


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

that definitely is the pinnacle of awful things I've seen, so well done on reaching that noob.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 19, 2011)

I strive to reach the pinnacle of Bucket tier. It was not easy, first I had to lurk for hours on 4chan, just saving all those good farts. Then once in a while some piece of crap falls from the sky. And you know what they say when life gives you crap, Extract the E-coli, mix it with the lemonade let people have free samples, and then watch as everyone creates their own crap.

This metaphor doesn't really work because none of those things actually happened. So it's actually a metaphor for terrible which paradoxically makes it so it can't be.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

I just click all the spoilered images.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd be more pissed if I wasn't fucking tired.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I strive to reach the pinnacle of Bucket tier. It was not easy, first I had to lurk for hours on 4chan, just saving all those good farts. Then once in a while some piece of crap falls from the sky. And you know what they say when life gives you crap, Extract the E-coli, mix it with the lemonade let people have free samples, and then watch as everyone creates their own crap.



*Cave Johnson joke*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2011)

I want the Karkat convo already.


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

what's the password, fuckass?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2011)

" conksuck "


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Line up bros you're about to be shown how dark the carnival gets.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

So yeah I spent like 3 minutes doing something and I thought I should just share it with you guys .

*Sunny:*
 Prepare for trouble!

*Homestuck:*
 Make it double!

*Sunny:*
 To infect the world with degeneration!

*Homestuck:*
 To unite all peoples within our sandy nation!

*Sunny:*
 To encompass all with our faggy glow!

*Homestuck:*
 To extend our reach to all buckets below!

*Sunny:*
Sunny!

*Homestuck:*
 Homestuck!

*Sunny:*
 Team Sand Faget, bucket tiering at the speed of light!

*Homestuck:*
 Surrender now, or prepare to fight!

*Cubey:*
 Cubey!
 That's right!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2011)

Replace me with Shit and you got it accurate.

I haven't bucket tier'd in forever.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2011)

And replace Homestuck with Noob while you're at it.

Since HS dun disappeared.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> And replace Homestuck with Noob while you're at it.
> 
> Since HS dun disappeared.



He will be dearly missed.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

Homestuck will forever be the bucket master.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 19, 2011)

the bucketeer


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 19, 2011)

Homestuck, shit, and noob are the 3 bucketeers


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2011)

Red one is Shit, Green one is Noob what with lusting for weird shit, Homestuck is Donald because he looks like his head is full of fuck.


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Jul 19, 2011)

And thus was a new meme created


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

mfw homestuck the member stopped coming around


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

Shit is feeling all these emotions right now .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> So yeah I spent like 3 minutes doing something and I thought I should just share it with you guys .
> 
> *Sunny:*
> Prepare for trouble!
> ...



If it wasn't so big I'd put it in my sig


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 19, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT ON MY INBOX


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 19, 2011)

also why must you insult los tres caballeros by comparing them to the likes of sunny and homestuck


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Homestuck will forever be the bucket master.



The last trainer at indigo bucketau


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> So yeah I spent like 3 minutes doing something and I thought I should just share it with you guys .
> 
> *Sunny:*
> Prepare for trouble!
> ...



Shit should be in there too


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

Shit and Noob are Butch and Cassidy in this Team Sand Faget thing.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Shit and Noob are Butch and Cassidy in this Team Sand Faget thing.



This is officially the most flawless analogy ever.


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

as chief representative of the bucketeering initiative, I'd like to maintain that we have no ties with any alleged sand fagetry


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 19, 2011)

Going off-topic from this whole Team Rocket / Team Sandy Faget thing, am I the only person that preferred the daily five or six updates to the weekly chunky updates? The result is always good, but waiting so long for these updates is becoming torturous, especially as the story slowly becomes more intense with each round of updates.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

shit said:


> as chief representative of the bucketeering initiative, I'd like to maintain that we have no ties with any alleged sand fagetry


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 19, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Going off-topic from this whole Team Rocket / Team Sandy Faget thing, am I the only person that preferred the daily five or six updates to the weekly chunky updates? The result is always good, but waiting so long for these updates is becoming torturous, especially as the story slowly becomes more intense with each round of updates.



meh, I can wait


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 19, 2011)

I usually lose my patience after the third day of waiting. What's worse is, the estimated time of the update will be when I'm on my trip to China.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2011)

Team Sand Faget > Team Bucket-Tier

Our motto is >>>>>


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Our motto is >>>>>



That is an extremely difficult to pronounce motto.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Team Sand Faget > Team Bucket-Tier
> 
> Our motto is >>>>>



Cubey throwing down the gauntlet.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 19, 2011)

Did I really come back to see this bucket tier shitfest?

Fuck yeah, of course I did.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

Sage comes out of the wood works.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 19, 2011)

Aren't buckets supposed to be disgusting? I know I'm missing something, so I'll just neg everyone for talking about sexually suggesting topics.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 19, 2011)

This probably counts as pedophilia in Alternia.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Aren't buckets supposed to be disgusting? I know I'm missing something, so I'll just neg everyone for talking about sexually suggesting topics.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 19, 2011)

This is the part where I post Plat's avatar but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 19, 2011)

Update is here for those who don't know already


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

GG: kanaya thinks we should all talk about this 
GG: she says youre important to consult on the matter, but the you from her time is too busy 
CG: BUSY WITH WHAT? 
GG: :x!!!!! 
GG: she is opening a memo

Yes. FUCK YES

It has been too long.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 19, 2011)

a memo :33


----------



## Stroev (Jul 19, 2011)

Memos are the best part of homosuck.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> GG: kanaya thinks we should all talk about this
> GG: she says youre important to consult on the matter, but the you from her time is too busy
> CG: BUSY WITH WHAT?
> GG: :x!!!!!
> ...



Now that we know, there's still that time where we are waiting and suffering the pain of anticipation.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 19, 2011)

IT'S MEMO TIME.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

So this memo is just before shit goes down.

Will be interesting for sure.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

Also yeah Jade proving that you don't have to kill your denizen to complete your world quest.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2011)

Important infowise, doesn't really tell much.

But nice to see Jade actually being a better character than usual.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

I like how the memo is everyone's favorite part.

Even though it hasn't happened yet.


Anyway, I am super furious at Jade it isn't even funny.


----------



## geG (Jul 19, 2011)

Karkat continues to not stop being the best

And yes memos are always great


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

Memo's are the best part of homestuck. Of course we are -EXCIT------------ED!


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

GG: aw 
GG: well... 
GG: youll find him


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 19, 2011)

So Gamzee can at least still walk. Strange that Karkat would worry I mean even if he's back to stoner bro mode, If getting kicked of a ledge didn't slow him down I doubt anything in the meteor is going to hurt him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

It's been way too long since we heard from Kanaya :33 I am excite.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> So Gamzee can at least still walk. Strange that Karkat would worry I mean even if he's back to stoner bro mode, If getting kicked of a ledge didn't slow him down I doubt anything in the meteor is going to hurt him.



Hey everyone, let's laugh at the guy who doesn't understand how time works.

HAHAHA

Noob this convo is before Gamzee flips out form Karkat's perspective.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 19, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Hey everyone, let's laugh at the guy who doesn't understand how time works.
> 
> HAHAHA


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

That why Karkat's like "I HOPE I FIND GAMZEE SOON" and Jade's all "oh, you'll find him all right!"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2011)

*GA: Why Is It That When The Subject Of  Temporal Mechanics Is Broached Your Sparing Human Intellects Instantly  Assume The Most Ingratiating Posture Of Surrender Imaginable*


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmm welp that does make sense.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's a gift for you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (and CD)

Source


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 19, 2011)

I can dig it


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

ancestor album wut wut what?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Here's a gift for you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (and CD)
> 
> Source



COUGHdickrideCOUGH anyways this is a pretty sweet album so far it seems it has a fighting game vibe to it.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2011)

KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA KANAYA

*KANAYA


HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

Haha that's cute KT it almost looks like you were talking back to me there.

But you wouldn't be that dumb, would you?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

Zen cut that shit out you're making me look bad.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2011)

Motherufcker my body is too ready. It is double backflipping into a fucking slush bucket of fucking anticipation.

I need a god damn towel.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Motherufcker my body is too ready. It is double backflipping into a fucking slush bucket of fucking anticipation.
> 
> *I need a god damn towel.*



Now you're getting the hang of it


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Haha that's cute KT it almost looks like you were talking back to me there.
> 
> But you wouldn't be that dumb, would you?



Do I look like Crossbow to you ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm still very sorry about that btw.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 19, 2011)

Yaaay memos :33


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't want your approval cubey.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Motherufcker my body is too ready. It is double backflipping into a fucking slush bucket of fucking anticipation.
> 
> I need a god damn towel.



Lol "My body is too ready"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No you're getting the hang of it



shut up cubey



KizaruTachio said:


> Do I look like Crossbow to you ?



yeah you pretty much all look the same to me.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> *yeah you pretty much all look the same to me.*



I hope this doesn't mean what I think it does


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

hey guys, remember when TV didn't have an attitude problem?
good times


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

also moooooootz
you repped me in this thread
come post here god dammit


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2011)

It was also a time when bucket tier only happened after 1 week of no homestuck and not just 1 hour.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2011)

shit said:


> hey guys, remember when TV didn't have an attitude problem?
> good times



yeah then he turned into a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

That you're completely unimpressive and should know your place when speaking to your betters?

Yes.



Cubey said:


> yeah then he turned into a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Well coming from you this is a glowing accolade.


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Here's a gift for you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (and CD)
> 
> Source



man, trolls are musician crack
they love making albums for them, they can't get enough
and neither can I


----------



## shit (Jul 19, 2011)

also TV, I just rept you bro
keep your sick fires away from my face plx


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

Nah shit you've always been a cool guy, got no beef with you.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

Why didn't I get the ancestor album memo?

I'm looking forward to this more-so than i did the exile album.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> That you're completely unimpressive and should know your place when speaking to your betters?
> 
> Yes.



O I thought you were saying something rac- nvm 

Anyways please explain to me how you are a better than me O grand kind of NF. Please tell me how I can become "impressive" enough to meet your standards.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Why didn't I get the ancestor album memo?
> 
> I'm looking forward to this more-so than i did the exile album.



smhhhhhhhhhhhh



KizaruTachio said:


> O I thought you were saying something rac- nvm
> 
> Anyways please explain to me how you are a better than me O grand kind of NF. Please tell me how I can become "impressive" enough to meet your standards.



Well the vriskaloving has to go first. Then you need to get a grip on our puns, you just fell apart in the Eridan vs Chacha thread.

Build a general condescending personality and put people in their place when they step outta line establishing dominance via punches to the snout etc etc etc.

Just gotta drive a stake right into your place on the thread hierarchy.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2011)

Force instance. Crossbow is a sniveling weevil of not much import. Kick sand in his face and tell him it builds character. Just so that you can push said character down a flight of stairs.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 19, 2011)

yeah KT, you were just doing it wrong in that thread

fuck, you went to pieces so fast I almost thought that trashpile became real and posted on the forums


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> yeah then he turned into a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



You see, this is where you're mistaken (huge shock)

TV has always been a faget. 

But that's why we love him.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> smhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 No, I think I'm doing pretty good with the way I've been posting. Thanks for the "advice" though TV.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> yeah KT, you were just doing it wrong in that thread
> 
> fuck, you went to pieces so fast I almost thought that trashpile became real and posted on the forums



You bastards ganged up on me, it was like you were out for blood.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 19, 2011)

you only have yourself to blame for that


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

Sage gets me


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> you only have yourself to blame for that



If plat was there the gap would have been filled, alas there was an empty hole in my defenses.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2011)

KT
Crossbow

Play your role  Play your role and be content with your status.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Force instance. Crossbow is a sniveling weevil of not much import. Kick sand in his face and tell him it builds character. Just so that you can push said character down a flight of stairs.



I resent the weevil statement, but the rest is depressingly accurate.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 19, 2011)

So much HEART. 

I don't know what the fuck you're babbling about, but all I know is KT is automatically wrong for being a Vriska/Gildartz fan.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2011)

Hierarchy is important.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

Know your audience.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 19, 2011)

Hierarchy? I only see "bucket tier" and "not bucket tier" posters.

Most people fall on the former category.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> KT
> Crossbow
> 
> Play your role  Play your role and be contempt with your status.



HHAAHAAHAHA HAHAAAA

HOLY SHIT MY FUCKING CHEST HAAHAHA



*GTFO*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> So much HEART.
> 
> I don't know what the fuck you're babbling about, but all I know is KT is automatically wrong for being a Vriska/Gildartz fan.



Are you kidding me ? I'm not getting into defending Vriska done that way to many times in this thread. And I'm not really THAT MUCH of a Gildartz fan but I know at the very least he shits on Mest.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Are you kidding me ? I'm not getting into defending Vriska done that way to many times in this thread. And I'm not really THAT MUCH of a Gildartz fan but I know at the very least he shits on Mest.



Chillax. I don't give a darn about what character you like )

Unless it's Tavros, which makes you a terrible human being.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm sorry Sage, but you know your the only person that can hurt me with words


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

I can dig the ancestor album.

Also shut up Cubey. Lol at you calling anyone else a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

Learning to put Cubey in his place is a good starting point. You should practise that too Crossbow.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Learning to put Cubey in his place is a good starting point. You should practise that too Crossbow.



Yell at Cubey? I can do that.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2011)

I keep hearing this but someone has yet to "put me in my place"

I'll wait then..


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm sorry Sage, but you know your the only person that can hurt me with words



My words only hurt because you care about them. 

You are a bro.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I keep hearing this but someone has yet to "put me in my place"
> 
> I'll wait then..



Cubey you don't remember being put in your place because everyone put you in the corner so long ago it has faded from your memory. 

You are a monster and you will die alone.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 19, 2011)

Cubey has been put in his place so hard that his memory wouldn't allow him to remember it


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

It's not that big a deal if you assert  your obvious superiority to someone as docile as Cross.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Cubey you don't remember being put in your place because everyone put you in the corner so long ago it has faded from your memory.
> 
> You are a monster and you will die alone.





Crimson Dragoon said:


> Cubey has been put in his place so hard that his memory wouldn't allow him to remember it



If my place is inside yo momma, then I be in my place with a sammich, yo (said sammich being very nicely prepared by said momma ofc)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

Oi oi don't be like that KT, we're all about respect here.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> My words only hurt because you care about them.
> 
> You are a bro.


:33



Platinum said:


> Cubey you don't remember being put in your place because everyone put you in the corner so long ago it has faded from your memory.
> 
> You are a monster and you will die alone.



Need to end the thread here won't get any funnier than this.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> If my place is inside yo momma, then I be in my place with a sammich, yo (said sammich being very nicely prepared by said momma ofc)



Cubey what are you even on about?

So dumb.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> If my place is inside yo momma, then I be in my place with a sammich, yo (said sammich being very nicely prepared by said momma ofc)



the only place you're in is inside a horse's ass 

Cubey, you're so fucking dumb that you don't even know where you are


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2011)

I wonder if I could force another cubey meltdown if I started treating him like I used to


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't think cubey has any emotions left. He's just a soulless void of awful.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It's not that big a deal if you assert  your obvious superiority to someone as docile as Cross.



Well, I _am_ as imprintable and submissive as a newborn duck...


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2011)

Nah, don't have the time and it'd make me feel bad on one of those twisted really deep subconscious "he's still human" levels.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 19, 2011)

Cubey, nobody puts you in your place since it's as basic of learning to crawl as a baby.

Once you learn to walk, there's no need to do it again.

You've been put in the very bottom so hard, there's no way to put you lower.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

I wanted a pet duck once but I found out that they shit every where


----------



## Pipe (Jul 19, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Here's a gift for you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (and CD)
> 
> Source



hey that's cool, I have 4 finished songs of the new album, do you guys want them? Is just Dualscar, Darkleer, Subjugglator and Solluxcestor.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I don't think cubey has any emotions left. He's just a soulless void of awful.



cubeysad.jpg


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2011)

And suddenly, KT is no longer the victim itt. See what I mean about playing your role


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> And suddenly, KT is no longer the victim itt. See what I mean about playing your role



Don't take credit for this, Cubey.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

Cubey please... just just go away.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

Pipe said:


> hey that's cool, I have 4 finished songs of the new album, do you guys want them? Is just Dualscar, Darkleer, Subjugglator and Solluxcestor.



Nah I want to hear them for the first time when they all come out.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

Of course Cubey would use a family guy gif.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

Pipe said:


> hey that's cool, I have 4 finished songs of the new album, do you guys want them? Is just Dualscar, Darkleer, Subjugglator and Solluxcestor.



Solluxcestor?

Oh god I'm falling all over myself here.

Keep it, I don't want to spoil the surprise


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

Let's not force me to be on Cubey's side and make me defend Family Guy please don't make me do it plat.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 19, 2011)

Meh, Family Guy. Don't like it much.

If you spell its initials this way, it spells ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

/sunny moment


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

Ah, so _this _is what were talking about now?

Thankfully, I've practiced the proper response to such situations.

...*leaves*


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Let's not force me to be on Cubey's side and make me defend Family Guy please don't make me do it plat.



KT I thought you were better than this .


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Ah, so _this _is what were talking about now?
> 
> Thankfully, I've practiced the proper response to such situations.
> 
> ...*leaves*



Why do you think I left for so long?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> KT I thought you were better than this .



I don't like to admit it dammit I have a problem , but I'm already to far gone. There's no helping it at this point.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

dontevenknowwhattothink.jpeg


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 19, 2011)

ITT SHIPPING.

So guys KarkatXJade vs KarkatXTerezi vs KarkatXNepeta vs KarkatXFOREVERALONE.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 19, 2011)

Also it's just occurred to me given what we now know about the Denizens. The music that was assumed appropriate for the their fights is now kinda out of place, unless you listen to the music while reading a convo which might work.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm stuck between the mentality anime bullshit and laughinwhore.jpeg


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> ITT SHIPPING.
> 
> So guys KarkatXJade vs KarkatXTerezi vs KarkatXNepeta vs KarkatXFOREVERALONE.



Terezi for oughttoactuallyhappen, Nepeta for wouldntitbenice.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2011)

nepeta x hussie's shoebox


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 19, 2011)

nepeta x hussie's shoe


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2011)

Hussie can only be paired with fat vriska or ms paint.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 19, 2011)

What about Rufio?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2011)

Shipping Hussie and Rufio is like shipping Karkat & Kanaya and Terezi & Tavros


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

holy shit  



Koi said:


> Can't unsee.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 20, 2011)

lol just saw that on the batman thread


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 20, 2011)

As long as Hitler is the big bad I'm 0kay with it.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone that dresses up like Naruto should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2011)

Platinum 

Is Cadrien online? I need to talk to him.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2011)

Not that I can see.

I'm assuming it's for rp business?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2011)

Ah.

Yes, it is RP business.


----------



## shit (Jul 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I wanted a pet duck once but I found out that they shit every where



I hunt and shoot ducks with a shotgun


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 20, 2011)

I eat half formed duck fetus.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


>



Hey look at this

Shit I'm going to watch the fuck out of.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 20, 2011)

shit said:


> I hunt and shoot ducks with a shotgun



coughconservativecough


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2011)

I mean if miracles were made out of definable shit. This would be it.


----------



## shit (Jul 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> coughconservativecough



and by ducks I mean snotty liberals


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 20, 2011)

Welp.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jul 20, 2011)

never got the patron troll / fairy god troll thing
I mean Karkat talks to everyone
and wasn't Tavros Jade's troll?


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2011)

Good times, good times


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 20, 2011)

Avert your eyes.


*Spoiler*: __ 








> My little sisters saw the Homestuck trolls and decided to draw them! XD
> Amberley is 10 and Jacquelyn is 6.
> 
> The third picture: The one at the top that’s lying down is Amberley’s Equius, then there’s Jacquelyn’s Feferi (the all pink one in the top corner), Gamzee (the one with the huuuge horns (at least I think those are horns lol)), Equius (middle bottom), and Eridan (the one under that rainbow which she also added))
> ...


----------



## geG (Jul 20, 2011)

shit said:


> never got the patron troll / fairy god troll thing
> I mean Karkat talks to everyone
> and wasn't Tavros Jade's troll?



Patron Troll is just what Andrew calls the trolls that try to help out each of the kids. He also said that and fairy god trolls aren't the same thing.

Tavros can't really be Jade's patron troll because he only talked to her like twice and now he's dead


----------



## shit (Jul 20, 2011)

so karkat is john's fairy god troll but jade's patron troll?


----------



## shit (Jul 20, 2011)

but kanaya is both patron and fairy god troll to rose?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 20, 2011)

Now you're getting it!

...I think.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 20, 2011)

Way too much trouble to post each individual panel here so enjoy.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2011)

Like that'll keep dave's biznasty in for longer than 2 minutes.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't know man. Chris Hansen has that lock on pretty tight.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2011)

No cage can hold Dave.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> No cage can hold Dave.


I know one who probably can.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 20, 2011)

I was waiting for that


----------



## shit (Jul 20, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Way too much trouble to post each individual panel here so enjoy.













*Spoiler*: _disclaimer_ 



it's icp


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh shit you and your clowns


----------



## shit (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2011)

Shit is clowning around .


----------



## shit (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## WhoElse (Jul 20, 2011)

I want to talk about horses.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2011)

Equius should be sweating a lot more in that pic.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2011)

YES
YES
YES
DO THIS
DO THIS


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> YES
> YES
> YES
> DO THIS
> DO THIS



I need a reason to provide more horse images.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey is not a good reason.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 21, 2011)

My horse is amazing?


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey loves the horse dong~


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> YES
> YES
> YES
> DO THIS
> DO THIS



This _really_ doesn't help your case at all.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 21, 2011)

Wait okay this is weird but IIRC Gamzee was still in the room when Aradia went boom. Jade says Kanay hours (meaning at least 2) from now is helping her. Aradia blew up 1 hour Before Eridan went apeshit. Therefore Karkat should have known Kanay survived. 

Okay yes this falls apart if Gamzee was gone by then, and/or Jade was just saying hours without knowing if it was really 2+ hours ahead. F-ing 13 year olds and their grammar.


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

hussie needs to waste time making an official timeline

wait, no, I mean making updates


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know if any of you follow Looking for group but


*Spoiler*: __ 








Damn


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

yiff in hell


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 21, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Wait okay this is weird but IIRC Gamzee was still in the room when Aradia went boom. Jade says Kanay hours (meaning at least 2) from now is helping her. Aradia blew up 1 hour Before Eridan went apeshit. Therefore Karkat should have known Kanay survived.
> 
> Okay yes this falls apart if Gamzee was gone by then, and/or Jade was just saying hours without knowing if it was really 2+ hours ahead. F-ing 13 year olds and their grammar.



CG: OH
CG: I SEE HER ACROSS THE ROOM, SHE'S NOT TALKING TO ANYONE ON A COMPUTER NOW. 
[...]
CG: AND I CAN'T FIND GAMZEE ANYWHERE. I'M WORRIED HE MIGHT HAVE WANDERED OFF SOMEWHERE AND GOT HURT. 


Karkat's before Kanaya dies and after Gamzee went missing.

Kanaya's after she went rainbow, possibly after the Gamzee fight.

I don't see the prob.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2011)

What shit said.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> CG: OH
> CG: I SEE HER ACROSS THE ROOM, SHE'S NOT TALKING TO ANYONE ON A COMPUTER NOW.
> [...]
> CG: AND I CAN'T FIND GAMZEE ANYWHERE. I'M WORRIED HE MIGHT HAVE WANDERED OFF SOMEWHERE AND GOT HURT.
> ...



yes but he freaked out assuming he was dead. So lets say Jade was right in saying hours meaning at least 2, therefore he should know Kanaya survives.

So his blithering pussyness doesn't make sense.


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sure you're gonna take what your own eyes tell you over the cryptic hints of a middle-school girl


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2011)

Nothing noob says makes sense.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 21, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> yes but he freaked out assuming he was dead. So lets say Jade was right in saying hours meaning at least 2, therefore he should know Kanaya survives.
> 
> So his blithering pussyness doesn't make sense.



You've completely lost me because it almost sounded like you're saying "Karkat isn't a pussy".

When he saw Kan get hopaled through the lower abdomen, he wasn't thinking back to past convos because he was busy panicking, pant-wetting, etc.


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

also, that time again


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

hmm, staring at it, there's something going on with her chest that I'm not understanding


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 21, 2011)

*scrolls down to rep*

*sees next post*

nvm


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

lol crossbow
you rep for so little anyway~


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 21, 2011)

_I_ like to think that it's the _thought_ that counts.


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

actually I have you on ignore cuz you're a 2011 member (I put all current year members on ignore til the end of the year each year)
so even tho I almost always view each one of your posts, I wouldn't see when you repped me


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2011)

Heh'd @ Tavros having 'ocarina'


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jul 21, 2011)

shit said:


> actually I have you on ignore cuz you're a 2011 member (I put all current year members on ignore til the end of the year each year)
> so even tho I almost always view each one of your posts, I wouldn't see when you repped me



Oh.

Well... fuck.


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

no offense yo
I have like 50 ppl on the list


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 21, 2011)

Cocatrola

This one amuses me for some reason.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2011)

I applaud Shit's refined elitism. He is an example for us all.


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

pipe and homestuck spent some time on my list
and no one could ask for better noobs than those two


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 21, 2011)

shit said:


> pipe and homestuck spent some time on my list
> and no one could ask for better noobs than those two



Do you mean "good by noob standards" or "good at being noobs"?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2011)

I would say the latter to be facetious but he probably meant the former.


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

no, they're two of my favorite posters ever, 4srs


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

In all honesty this is probably canon.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jul 21, 2011)

I still like to think that, in each denizen's lair, there is the hero's respective instrument with which they are expected to awaken the denizen with.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


>


              .


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 21, 2011)

shit said:


> pipe and homestuck spent some time on my list
> and no one could ask for better noobs than those two



how could you ignore mspa bros?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't cry, Sage.

That would only make him stronger.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

I am surprised I was never on anyone's ignore list 

Except maybe Didi's.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol Eridan playing the pipe organ.

Could totally get behind that.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I am surprised I was never on anyone's ignore list
> 
> Except maybe Didi's.



You were on my ignore list for a while.

But then I thought: where's the fun in that?


----------



## Didi (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I am surprised I was never on anyone's ignore list
> 
> Except maybe Didi's.



I don't think you've been on mine, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey your posts make ours look better by comparison.

That's why no one ignore lists you.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm definitely starting to think that they might ever finish that thing.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey, I finished this about thirty minutes ago and I wish to share it with this thread. It's fan art... I made... myself...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Note: I was too lazy to use her typing style in "bang".


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

pretty good


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> pretty good



Thanks man.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks pretty hipster.


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

B definitely needs to be an 8
otherwise very nice and stylish~


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 21, 2011)

shit said:


> B definitely needs to be an 8
> otherwise very nice and stylish~



I'm on it.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

Quality work.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

never heard about my spidermom? That's because she's soooo underground


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




FIXED "B" VERSION:





I actually feel better about posting my own fan work here now.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know why, but I read "8ang" as "Banang".


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey, why do you have the link to MSPA mafias on your sig?

Not that I'm complaining. I remember the good ol' days when mafia was an original concept and I modded lots of games. :33


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

one day I will mod a mafia game
but I'm waiting til they're not cool anymore
so I can make them cool by doing one cuz I'm so cool
I'll get a charge out of that


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I don't know why, but I read "8ang" as "Banang".


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

Shit you should totally make a mafia game.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Cubey, why do you have the link to MSPA mafias on your sig?
> 
> Not that I'm complaining. I remember the good ol' days when mafia was an original concept and I modded lots of games. :33



MSPA games are quality; most others are not


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2011)

If Shit does it, it'd be bucket tier the mafia game lol


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> MSPA games are quality; most others are not



Stop making good points, Cubey.

It's so painful to agree with you.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

You haven't played that many Cross


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

KT you haven't played a single quality MSPA game either so don't talk


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

He played in mine Cubert.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

The only good ones are the ones in my sig as they include no outsiders 

And stick closely to the traditional format


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2011)

That'd actually make a pretty good game.

"Race to the bottom - A battle for quality"

'Cubey' is the Godfather
'Homestuck', 'Noob' and 'Shit' are mafia roles

And then various people from this thread are the quality posters.


It'd be so meta, it'd be awesome.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

I mean whatever happened to the days the Sand Faget bomb killed off 5 people in one night?

What happened to the Sk and Mafia Assassin killing each other simultaneously?

What happened to Sylar and Cadrien getting lynched by Cubey of all people?

Do these things mean nothing to you people


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

I couldn't join a Shit mafia game. I'd automatically win by default


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Shit you should totally make a mafia game.



I need to make a game one of these days


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That'd actually make a pretty good game.
> 
> "Race to the bottom - A battle for quality"
> 
> ...



Sand Faget is the SK


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You haven't played that many Cross



Man, I've lurked at plenty and I can say _with confidence_ that mafias about things I don't understand are PROVABLY worse than mspa ones.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> The only good ones are the ones in my sig as they include no outsiders
> 
> And stick closely to the traditional format



Are you calling my game awful?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

O shit plat's preparing the pimp hand.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubert knows i'm one of the better game makers on NF.

Just making sure he knows his place .


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

The irony in that would be too much 

So yes it was awful


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2011)

'Cubey' - Godfather of awful
'Shit' - Poster of the Pornstuck, Awful Assassin
'Noobthemusical' - Poster of tl;dr bucket stories, Mafia Roleblocker, people horrified by what they read
'Homosuck' - Generic terribad (unless anyone can think of something better)


'Platinum' - Half the man he used to be, vigilante whose attack works 50% of the time
'Zenieth' - Needs more lesbians, immortal to guys
'Taurus Versant' - Quality inspector, Cop
'Geg' - Mod guardian, Vig

All I can think of for now.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

I have hope powers obviously sunny .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> 'Cubey' - Godfather of awful
> 'Shit' - Poster of the Pornstuck, Awful Assassin
> 'Noobthemusical' - Poster of tl;dr bucket stories, Mafia Roleblocker, people horrified by what they read
> 'Homosuck' - Generic terribad (unless anyone can think of something better)
> ...


The fuck , give me a role right now


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2011)

50% time - All your hopes and dreams come true
50% time - Hope fails you.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 21, 2011)

my role is to hijack the thread and officially lynch someone completely unrelated to the game


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

'Sunuvmann' - SK. Drowns a player in a desert of unholy Sand Fagetry


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> The fuck , give me a role right now


I am not sure what you'd be. Obviously you'd be on the town side but I'm not sure what to put you as


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> 'Sunuvmann' - SK. Drowns a player in a desert of unholy Sand Fagetry


Close but no cigar.

'Sunny' - SK, Holds no loyalty but to his own amusement.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2011)

The best mafia game was Lifemaker's trolls game. You disagree? Then you don't know _shit_ about mafia.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 21, 2011)

Lifemaker's game?



Was that the game where I was Kanaya and you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) lynched me?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2011)

No that was Platinums.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> 'Cubey' - Godfather of awful
> 'Shit' - Poster of the Pornstuck, Awful Assassin
> 'Noobthemusical' - Poster of tl;dr bucket stories, Mafia Roleblocker, people horrified by what they read
> 'Homosuck' - Generic terribad (unless anyone can think of something better)
> ...


Thanks Sunny


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

for real tho, mafia games are just the same motions over and over
I can't stand playing them anymore


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

shit and zenieth are lovers, they only win when everyone else dies


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 21, 2011)

I actually feel like making a MSPA game right now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

It's only fun if you play with people you post around alot, that's why any game I see in this sect I'll sign up for.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 21, 2011)

shit said:


> for real tho, mafia games are just the same motions over and over
> I can't stand playing them anymore



That's what happens when you play with the same guys all the time (aka Mafia FC).

It'd be cooler if it was a game with only the MSPA thread regulars.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

Sage should make a small traditional game

These fancy-shmancy games are repetitive


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah it's been ages since we day oned Cubey. We need to get back to basics.


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> That's what happens when you play with the same guys all the time (aka Mafia FC).
> 
> It'd be cooler if it was a game with only the MSPA thread regulars.



I've played in the Blender, Lounge, Comics, Webcomics, HoU, Bathhouse, and Music Section (w/e it's called I forget)

all the same, every time


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

shit said:


> shit and zenieth are lovers, they only win when everyone else dies



Just a Lesbian Girl living in a lesbian world,
She took the midnight train going anywhere
Just a Country Dude he had a cool attitude 
He took the midnight train going anywhere

On a site called NF
They became BFFS
He got her phone number
And got some Nudes Nudes Nudes

(I'll do the rest later. Also I don't know if he really got nudes but it rhymed so yeah)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 21, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> The best mafia game was Lifemaker's trolls game. You disagree? Then you don't know _shit_ about mafia.



I'd rip off that game's mechanics if I weren't so fucking lazy about it


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

Life's game was just grand.

My time traveling god tier gambit will forever be the best mafia moment ever.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

It seems I missed a great game. Whatever happened to Life anyways? I liked him, he never Day 1'd me


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Just a Lesbian Girl living in a lesbian world,
> She took the midnight train going anywhere
> Just a Country Dude he had a cool attitude
> He took the midnight train going anywhere
> ...



nice~

and no one ever rly gets nudes unless the person giving them has shown them to everyone on the forum already
in my exp anyway


----------



## Sylar (Jul 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Life's game was just grand.
> 
> My time traveling god tier gambit will forever be the best mafia moment ever.



The best part was that we made Grahf invincible and that pretty much let us Mafia have the game locked up by Day 2.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm.

I'm thinking of Lesbian Mafia for next game. 

Yay or nay?


----------



## Sylar (Jul 21, 2011)

What would the roles be?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm assuming this is the bathhouse where they show every one ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> I'm thinking of Lesbian Mafia for next game.
> 
> Yay or nay?



Are you fucking kidding me ? HELL FUCKING YES!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

Sylar said:


> What would the roles be?



Different variations of Lesbians


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 21, 2011)

Sylar said:


> What would the roles be?



I dunno. Have to plan that.

Kanaya as the godmother trying to turn every girl into lesbianhood.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 21, 2011)

I love how Ban was HB twice and TV predicted his death for the next game.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2011)

Sylar said:


> The best part was that we made Grahf invincible and that pretty much let us Mafia have the game locked up by Day 2.



I could have killed him


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 21, 2011)

Banhammer was HB three times iirc.

I loved how TV quoted my lynch from the previous game for the time travel shenanigans.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I dunno. Have to plan that.
> 
> Kanaya as the godmother trying to turn every girl into lesbianhood.



Or a mafia games with nothing but famous lesbians


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2011)

That was fun.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Or a mafia games with nothing but famous lesbians



I don't really know famous lesbians. 

And I want it to be MSPA-themed.


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

famous lesbians:
ellen degenerous
...

...

...

I got nothing


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 21, 2011)

Rosie O' Donell too......



Fuck that shit smh


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey should be rosie.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2011)

Dude, you can get banned for that.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

EDIT: wth sunny I thought you said bare nipple


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 22, 2011)

Geeeeeeeee KT you sure know a lot about lesbians. Maybe you're not a dude, maybe you're girl.

A lesbian girl. Or maybe you were a lesbian in another life.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Geeeeeeeee KT you sure know a lot about lesbians. Maybe you're not a dude, maybe you're girl.
> *
> A lesbian girl. Or maybe you were a lesbian in another life*.



I damn well hope so


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

KT that last lesbian.

You know my heart (Fave lesbian forever)


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

delicious delicious russia.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Does lesbian talk make this a bucket tier conversation or not?

It's like one of those rhetorical questions or something .


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

it's only bucket tier if terrible people discuss it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> EDIT: wth sunny I thought you said bare nipple


Nipple isn't allowed. :X


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

No Lesbians are perfectly okay  Time to post more !


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Man we need that memo.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Nipple isn't allowed. :X



Yeah but she was wearing a shirt.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Alright, I'll go plan that mafia game. :33

Meanwhile, I'll go back to serving the master of my free time, TF2.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Man we need that memo.



so Plat, up for a survival log


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll go get blueshirt to make a sandwich, that usually works.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> so Plat, up for a survival log



Day 56: 

Lesbians, lesbians everywhere.....

Not going to lie, i'm sort of okay with this. Though the mention of Rosie O' Donnell caused me to projectile vomit. Low on water as a result...


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

Wanda Sykes is a cool ass Funny lesbian.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

Queen Latifa is funnier


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

She just jelly


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Day 56:
> 
> Lesbians, lesbians everywhere.....
> 
> Not going to lie, i'm sort of okay with this. Though the mention of Rosie O' Donnell caused me to projectile vomit. Low on water as a result...





I'll never understand why she was cast as Betty in the flintstones movie smh


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I'll never understand why she was cast as *Betty *in the flintstones movie smh



I think you mean Fred Flinstone /mean.jpg


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2011)

>Lesbians in my MSPA thread
>Rosie O'Donnel


MSPA thread, you disappoint me


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

Let's talk about good lesbians and or bisexuals.

Like Stephanie Adams and Barrymore.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

Or Bai Ling


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

Especially Stephanie Addams



oontz oontz


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Jul 22, 2011)

I feel I should contribute. No idea of her sexual preference but damn would I hit her


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

I never knew Minaj (lol menage, just got that) was a lesbian 

She should release nudes


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok I don't wanna talk about lesbians any more .


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 22, 2011)

PUSSY         !


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 22, 2011)

There's a Joke there somewhere. But it's a terrible terrible joke and if you say it you should feel ashamed.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey ruined it


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cubey ruined it



What else is new?


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> What else is new?



TV is Australian.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 22, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> PUSSY         !



[YOUTUBE]P3pmwrtlDaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2011)

Sigh, I hate the week long hiatustuck before we get new updates.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't even read MSPA anymore. I just come here for the lulz and the bros.


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Especially Stephanie Addams
> 
> 
> 
> oontz oontz


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Where is that memo .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

In the future


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Future me enjoyed it immensely and is now laughing at past me's anguish.

Future me is such a prick .


----------



## Sylar (Jul 22, 2011)

Wonder if Hussie will give us the full update this time or if we'll get it in installments again.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Niether. Hussie will focus the next 10,000 pages on the fedora freak intermission.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Niether. Hussie will focus the next 10,000 pages on the fedora freak intermission.



:fingerscrossed


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Full of piss drinking and pantsfreaking.


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

posting on plat's request!

Shit, go find me some John fanart that aint genderswap!

And Karkat and Vriska!


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

I remember my reaction to shit's most recent genderswap dump.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Mootz!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Mootz do you know if Kobe is caught up yet?

If he is he needs to get his bitch ass in here as well .


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

I am the lightbulb. This thread the darkness. 
I flip the switch and motherfuckers can see.


edit: i dont really talk to kobe.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Well at least I got you to post in here.

That's a win in my book.


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

Now you gotta live up to your part of the deal.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

What was my part of the deal again ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm liking this mootz person.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Mootz is good people.


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> What was my part of the deal again ?



nudes       ,


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

mootz said:


> nudes       ,



I do not remember that being part of the negotiations .


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

GT: nudes​


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

In mootz's dreams. He is the nude receiver, it's him.


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah. But its a dream that never ends.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Mootz is living the dream.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2011)

Shit, plat nudes were worth how much on the open market again?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Shit, plat nudes were worth how much on the open market again?



About half as much as a lock of TV's hair.

Just an estimate of course.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Worth more than any of you can afford .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2011)

Crossbow I didn't ask you your timidity and hero worship skew all the prices.


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

wiki said:
			
		

> As his name suggests, Platinum's nudes fetch a pretty penny on the open market. Were one to acquire a shot showing leg or shoulder one could expect any where from 20K-35k boonbucks. Full frontal? Retire early. You have all the boonbucks. All of them.



,                   ,


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Adonis DNA right here .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2011)

The only way to acquire a lock of TV's hair is from the teeth of the croc he wrestles everyday for practice.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Crossbow I didn't ask you your timidity and hero worship skew all the prices.



It skew everything equally, though.

Usually.


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

When does the MSPA discussion take place?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2011)

I've been thinking about going spiderhunting lately. Wonder what a vial of aussie blood fetches these days, I need to gold plate my house.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2011)

mootz said:


> When does the MSPA discussion take place?



I refer to the title.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

mootz said:


> When does the MSPA discussion take place?



*points at title of thread*


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

I was as well....


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

... I clicked on it.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> The only way to acquire a lock of TV's hair is from the teeth of the croc he wrestles everyday for practice.







mootz said:


> When does the MSPA discussion take place?



Discussion will usually take place when there is an update. Anywhere from about 6 to 7 hours of decent discussion before we revert to being a bunch of off topic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) until the next update comes.

Though I guess we can all discuss Eridan right now, though the discussions would probably be cut short .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

smh


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

You know what lets do it.

Let's all talk about Eridan :33.


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

eridian = garbage


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

Now come on Mootz.

I think you're not giving Eridan half his due.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

mootz said:


> eridian = garbage



    

Mootz


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

I am one of those people, if there are others like myself, who believes there were about 6 or 7 trolls to many. 3 or 4 if we want to stretch it. Eridan fits the bill for me. If the mspa league contracted his contract would be let go.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Eridan is the best troll .

He will usher in the new age of hope .


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

Also everyone keep in mind that platinum invited me to the thread 

neg him not me


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

ITT mootz knows where it's at


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Mootz just fears the power of science.


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

another friend sees the light


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm _really_ liking this mootz person.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Feferi and Sollux are really the only dispensable trolls in my view. I would like to say Tavros too but he has a little too much plot tied into his worthless ass. And you could say Equius too I guess. 

Besides judging at this point is still premature.

Like didn't 99% of homestuck fans believe that Gamzee was a completely extraneous side character until the new years update?


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Mootz just fears the power of science.



Are you kidding me? I am science! Einstein studied me for a year and then went to like energy stuff when he realized it was easier. You don't even know.



Crossbow said:


> I'm _really_ liking this mootz person.



This is what happens when I invade  enter a thread


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

You know what is a thing that we haven't done for a while?

Troll Rankings 

1. Eridan
2. Nepeta
3. Gamzee
4. Karkat
5. Aradia
6. Terezi
7. Equius
8. Kanaya
9. Feferi
10. Vriska
11. Sollux
12. Tavros


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

Making fun of eridan at plat's is not something new here mootz.

You're half a year late.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Making fun of eridan at plat's is not something new here mootz.
> 
> You're half a year late.



Has it really been that long ?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You know what is a thing that we haven't done for a while?
> 
> Troll Rankings
> 
> ...



turrible just turrible


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes and it's almost two months since he's been cut threeways.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> turrible just turrible



I like Equius just for the creep factor, and still a little upset at Kan for ruining the x3 showdown combo .

But Kan is a better character obviously.



zenieth said:


> Yes and it's almost two months since he's been cut threeways.



He just fell apart under the pressure .


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

hey mootz 

gamzee
kanaya
equius
terezi
eridan
nepeta
karkat
aradia
vriska
sollux
feferi
tavros


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

mootz said:


> Are you kidding me? I am science! Einstein studied me for a year and then went to like energy stuff when he realized it was easier. You don't even know.



This guy, lemme tell ya...

This guy does science so hard, you're like "I've never seen this much science" and he's all "Check THIS out!" and then BAM! More science.

It is RIDICULOUS what kind of science this guy does.

Science like this doesn't even HAPPEN.
most of the time

Anyway...


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Terezi
2. Gamzee
3. Karkat
4. Vriska
5. Kanaya
6. Eridan
7. Nepeta
8. Equius
9. Aradia
10. Sollux


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm coming back around to liking Terezi again
I dunno why
must be fanart


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

I remember the times when Karkat was the undisputed number one on everyone's list.

Man how times have changed.


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

I've never had Karkat as #1


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

Neither me. He's been in top three but usually 1 or 2 was Gamzee or Kanaya.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I remember the times when Karkat was the undisputed number one on everyone's list.
> 
> Man how times have changed.



I'm pretty sure I wasn't there.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Well he was like 1 or 2 on just about every list until the end of hivebent if I remember right.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

I think the biggest drop in rankings for me was vriska she plummeted like 4 spots I think.

Mostly due to overexposure. We focus on her for this long character development arc then she gets murdered and we immediately start focusing on her again in the afterlife. I mean jesus christ. 

Let's focus on something that doesn't involve Vriska's feelings and emotions.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2011)

Troll rankings

Kanaya
Gamzee
Karkat
Aradia
Vriska
Nepeta
Eridan
Equius
Sollux
Feferi
Terezi
Tavros


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

tavros is undisputed bottom feeder


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

He was the prince of hope, the split of heirs, and the mod of his own vivisection


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Troll rankings
> 
> Kanaya
> Gamzee
> ...



pretty much my list except I'd put terezi where Aradia is and shift everyone else down a slot.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

1.Vriska
2.Eridan
3.Karkat
4.Kanaya/Aradia
5.Terezi
6.Gamzee
7.Sollux
8.Tavros 
9.Equius
10.Nepeta
11.Feferi


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey ban, I just thought of something.

Eridan brings new meaning to the title Half Blood Prince.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

^That was pretty good


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2011)

I can't even tell if I'm trolling Sage or just don't care.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

shit said:


> tavros is undisputed bottom feeder



This will forever be the case.



Taurus Versant said:


> Troll rankings
> 
> Kanaya
> Gamzee
> ...



Wow Terezi 11th?

I can sort of get it though. 



KizaruTachio said:


> 1.Vriska
> 2.Eridan
> 3.Karkat
> 4.Kanaya/Aradia
> ...



KT redeems himself a bit with the high eridan ranking .

Though I am disappointed in all of you for low nepeta rankings.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

Redeem myself from what ? There is no redeeming to be done .


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

KT just accept the bit of redemption.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

THIS THREAD IS NOW DIAMONDS

I'm on a bear-wolf


Best Lusus ever since Dragon


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm good


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Is that from Korra?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes.
It's official too


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> THIS THREAD IS NOW DIAMONDS



Took me a good 12 seconds to get this.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 22, 2011)

No one likes my patron troll


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

I have two patron trolls


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Yes.
> It's official too



Damn that's nice.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2011)

So fucking excited for Korra


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Hey ban, I just thought of something.
> 
> Eridan brings new meaning to the title Half Blood Prince.



LOL

Troll Potter is the Half-Blood Prince. 

THough he'll never be as cool as Snape.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

Obviously Sage.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I have two patron trolls



how is that even possible?

and harry potter is for women and faggets


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Troll rankings
> 
> Kanaya
> Gamzee
> ...





Feferi, Equius, and Sollux above her.

smh tv, you have reached a new low for me


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

Snape trolls the shit out of werewolves, he would never have left a lesbian vampire to get the best of him


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Making fun of eridan at plat's is not something new here mootz.
> 
> You're half a year late.



I was making fun of plat from day one though.



shit said:


> hey mootz
> 
> gamzee
> kanaya
> ...



Hey juggz right, terrible list.  




Crossbow said:


> This guy, lemme tell ya...
> 
> This guy does science so hard, you're like "I've never seen this much science" and he's all "Check THIS out!" and then BAM! More science.
> 
> ...



exactly



Platinum said:


> I remember the times when Karkat was the undisputed number one on everyone's list.
> 
> Man how times have changed.



He is still the best, kinda.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm a cusp you dunkass


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Korra is going to be fucking awesome.

And I sort of understand where TV is coming from in those rankings.

Really if I wasn't partially taking into account past performances in those rankings rezi would be down with vriska on my list


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Pipe said:


> how is that even possible?
> 
> and harry potter is for women and faggets



You need to read the books, you faget.

The movies don't even come close to the awesomeness of the books.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

mootz said:


> I was making fun of plat from day one though.



I thought we were Laker buddies .


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

There is a lockout Platinum.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

tempted to wear Tonks set. See awesome Chiaki art.

Stay the course.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Korra is going to be fucking awesome.


Giant bear wolf mount and old lady toph. This show is already the best show of the year.




SageMaster said:


> You need to read the books, you faget.
> 
> The movies don't even come close to the awesomeness of the books.



Actually I don't givie a shit wether or not anyone else reads the books.
Reading them ever since the nineteens, and aging with the characters, hoping and seeing the magic and then growing to root for them, that's where it was at.
And no one will ever have that ever again


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

Now excuse me while I cast Calvicius and Wingardium Leviosa on Lego Malfoy over and over and over until it stops being fun.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

mootz said:


> There is a lockout Platinum.



You can't throw away camaraderie because of a lockout .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2011)

I just can't bring myself to care, Sage. I'm sorry


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Actually I don't givie a shit wether or not anyone else reads the books.
> Reading them ever since the nineteens, and aging with the characters, hoping and seeing the magic and then growing to root for them, that's where it was at.
> And no one will ever have that ever again



Sir, you speak words of truthness. 

Now that I think about it, I don't know how new audiences should read it. Kids loving the early books will understand jackshit with the later ones, and grown ups wouldn't like to read the first ones since they're mostly for kids.

Though I still want people to get the maximum awesome out of the story, not just a distilled verision.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Troll rankings
> 
> Kanaya
> Gamzee
> ...


1. Karkat - Karkat convos are best convos
2. Kanaya - When she isn't being awesome, she's being adorable, great character
3. Vriska - I'm sorry but I'm a sucker for the Ghost Date
4. Aradia - Her smile is contagious. God I love  Wake.
5. Terezi - Kinda boring at the moment.
6. Nepeta - Head Hat
7. Gamzee - As he's probably been lobotomized, his character is about as good as dead at this point. May change depending on the way the story goes.
8. Eridan - Pretty much a huge douche. Funny though for jokes.
9. Equius - Lol. Still dead.
10. Sollux - Better off dead
11. Feferi - Pointless character was pointless
12. Tavros - Cubey tier


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

Technically I dont even think we can be seen together Plat.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

You can't come out of the battle for hogwarts and except to take seriously the bathroom troll. You just can't


There's also the fact where Harry keeps blaming Snape of the first book for all the crazy crap like the wacky broom.
Anyone that has seen any poster of the past ten years is gonna go "gee I wonder if he's the bad guy?"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2011)

Btw, my ratings aren't for net, its my opinion of them RIGHT NOW based on where the story is RIGHT NOW.

Net, Gamzee'd be much higher.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Who's this mootz guy  Should I take care of him


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

Back offa mootz, Cubey.

Ignore him, mootz. He's not sane.



Platinum said:


> You can't throw away camaraderie because of a lockout .



Is that seriously how that word is spelled? I had assumed it would share etymology with the word "comrade" and thus be spelled similarly.  Oh well.

Also, Equius can still maybe be revived.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

mootz is far better than you cubey .


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

I have lurked enough to know that cant happen three dimensional square.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey, you can't take care of your way out of a paper bag.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> mootz is far better than you cubey .



Tch, who isn't 



mootz said:


> I have lurked enough to know that cant happen three dimensional square.



Squares by definition can't be 3-dimensional


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Is that seriously how that word is spelled? I had assumed it would share etymology with the word "comrade" and thus be spelled similarly.  Oh well.
> 
> Also, Equius can still maybe be revived.



Yeah that's how it is still spelled.

Just because his dream self is unaccounted for doesn't mean he is getting a revival. I think Eridan's and Gamzee's are unaccounted for as well.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Tch, who isn't



Cubey finally gets it


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah that's how it is still spelled.
> 
> Just because his dream self is unaccounted for doesn't mean he is getting a revival. I think Eridan's and Gamzee's are unaccounted for as well.



Right, Eridan can maybe be revived too. You of all people should have realized this.

Also, God Tier Bard of Rage.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Prospit Sollux as well IIRC.


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

Eridan is deader than the deadest dead.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 22, 2011)

lol cubey

and robogamzee looks evil


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

Robo rose looks strangely terrifying


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Dat robo eridan.



zenieth said:


> Eridan is deader than the deadest dead.



Yeah I don't see him getting a dreamself revival. Fine with that though, I have other wild speculation for him .


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Prospit Sollux as well IIRC.



Nah, DerSollux appears in dream bubbles, so ProspoSollux must be dead.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2011)

No.

For the last fucking time no.

With the exception of Kanaya who was special, every character that's said DEAD next to them, that means they're staying dead. Unless some crazy plot shit is done.

Eridan is totally and will ever be dead even if his dreamself survived because no one's kissing that prick.

And unless they were sleeping their dreamself would be on Prospit or Derse and those went boom. And Kanaya's dreamself shows what happened to the sleeping dreamselves.

So fuck your shit you hopeless sacks of crap.


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

my lists are always terrible, mootz


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2011)

I like this one.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

Sunny is anti-hope.



Platinum said:


> Yeah I don't see him getting a dreamself revival. Fine with that though, I have other wild speculation for him .



Your hopelessness upsets me.


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> No.
> 
> For the last fucking time no.
> 
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah except I said I don't think he's getting revived like that sunny only that the possibility is there.

Derp.

Besides I rather have him dead puts him closer to the green sun .


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I like this one.



definitely the best one
they got real meh toward the end
still neat idea for a short comic series I thought


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

Welp.......


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

You need to cut your losses already Platinum smh


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Your hopelessness upsets me.



Rose vs Eridan can't happen unless Eridan is dead. So bleh .


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Robo rose looks strangely terrifying



the kids ones have no mouths, so they look more robotier


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Sunny is anti-hope.
> 
> 
> 
> Your hopelessness upsets me.


Hope is fine. You guys though are in the realm of delusional.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> No.
> 
> For the last fucking time no.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2011)

Jesus christ I start playing vidya for ten minutes and we get this. Calm the fuck down Sunny.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Rose vs Eridan can't happen unless Eridan is dead. So bleh .



How about Eridan reviving amidst the ruins of Derse, flying toward the Green Sun at unreal speeds, and bumping into the Moonship halfway there?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Sunny is being awful as usual.

Read what I fucking said you moron. I don't think it's going to happen idiot. I just said it's possible because we didn't see the body dead.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> How about Eridan reviving amidst the ruins of Derse, flying toward the Green Sun at unreal speeds, and bumping into the Moonship halfway there?



I'm also fine with that. 

But dead eridan can ride the ghost of seahorse dad into battle.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2011)

No cubey level stupid stupid dumbness is my rule.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> No cubey level stupid stupid dumbness is my rule.



Then wouldn't that exclude you from posting under said rule ?


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

Sunny forever the Sand Faget Serial Killer


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2011)

hussie confirmed Tavros was not done yet


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Then wouldn't that exclude you from posting under said rule ?


Are you trying to start some sick fires, bro?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Sunny forever the Sand Faget Serial Killer


Go away blockhead, the adults are talking.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'm also fine with that.
> 
> But dead eridan can ride the ghost of seahorse dad into battle.



Well, now you're being silly.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Are you trying to start some sick fires, bro?



You are the one that flipped the fuck out over a point I just made and then said most likely wouldn't happen the next post.

No Body means there is a slight slight chance that their dreamselves survived. I don't think they did but without a body you can't say definitely. And just because kan died in the explosion on prospit does not mean every other body was killed.

Sunny are you always surprised in a movie after someone declares "No one could survive that explosion!", that nic cage or someone emerges from the burning rubble? Same thing applies here.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah and Nic Cage isn't usually sleeping while the building is exploding, is he?

If Kanaya's dreamself didn't live while she was conscious, I highly doubt any others did as well.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yeah and Nic Cage isn't usually sleeping while the building is exploding, is he?
> 
> If Kanaya's dreamself didn't live while she was conscious, I highly doubt any others did as well.



I'm not saying they survived, but the freaking possibly is there. No body= no confirmed death. For all we know Gamzee's or Eridan's or Equius' dreamself could have been blown into space by the explosion or something else equally stupid. You don't know.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yeah and Nic Cage isn't usually sleeping while the building is exploding, is he?



Blatant lies.


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol Shit .


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

Shit knows what's up.


----------



## shit (Jul 22, 2011)

if only eridan was as cool as pokey


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Motherfucking Earthbound.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

Pokey knew that bitches love pods


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Hope is only permissible when Eridan deems it so.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey tell me how to auto script.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2011)

5/6 appear to be permadead when he does that.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> 5/6 appear to be permadead when he does that.



Appear being the key word.

ITT sunny fails at reading comprehension.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

Damn that can be applied at Cubey for being a stingy fuck and Sunny trying to hard to prove a point.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> 5/6 appear to be permadead when he does that.



"5/6" and "appear" are the things science is based on.

You could learn a thing or two from mootz.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Sunny admits their is an exception yet thinks its ridiculous to think that their might be an exception.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

Can we like, talk about something else ?


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

>


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

Have I told you I dislike you because I feel like I haven't said it before.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

Let's talk about denizens again.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey stop autoplaying you whore. 

And yes lets talk about denizens.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2011)

smh cant appreciate Slick's theme these days


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

What can we really say that hasn't been said ?


----------



## Pipe (Jul 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://ib.skaia.net/image/5793.png


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> smh cant appreciate Slick's theme these days



*Pinches nose bridge. We don't want to hear it every time we wanna make a post.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol that chart makes me want a homestuck set.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 22, 2011)

Karkat mentioned his denizen, but not it's name.

I'm wondering what it's like.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

Probably a giant ball of rage like him.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

I will be disappointed if Equius' is not a giant greek musclebeast.


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> "5/6" and "appear" are the things science is based on.
> 
> You could learn a thing or two from mootz.



seems like a left an impression


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

They're all giant greek muscle beasts.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Equius sweats himself to death almost immediately as a result.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (Jul 22, 2011)

Ugh I leave for a few hours, see all these pages, and I'm expecting an update or something. But what do I get? 

Troll rankings, troll death talks, and *MOOTZ*


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

cool an update


----------



## Sylar (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm just kidding mootz. You're good peoples mootz.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 22, 2011)

11:35 PM EST Sylar complains about no update.
11:36 PM EST Update


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd settle for mootz replacing Cubey


----------



## mootz (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd replace your mom. By that I mean I would smack you when you talk back. 
Not the sleep with your dad and mailman part.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 22, 2011)

I CAN MOVE A LITTLE HUSSIE


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2011)

I am awarding Jade like  a million points for that.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 22, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I'd settle for mootz replacing Cubey



Nah... Mootz might be our new baby sitter who keeps us from doing things we are not supposed to do. Who was our baby sitter before then? Where the fuck are our parents?

Also, GAMZEE.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Those in your face hussies .


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 22, 2011)

>Click on ship
>FUCKING WOLF


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay Jade gets a few hundred points in my book for whacking jack with a newspaper.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2011)

Also fuck incoming worst rapoff of all time


----------



## Sylar (Jul 22, 2011)

It's finally happening.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 22, 2011)

So good.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 22, 2011)

Sylar said:


> It's finally happening.



it's going to be amazing


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh god the wolf.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Gamzee/Tavros rapoff .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

The Hussie mouse he followed me.......forever.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay see this is weird Karkat knows she should survive but Karkat still freaks out about her getting hope beamed.

Sure I'd freak out if my friend got hurt and survived too, but Karkat went blithering pussy mode.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

That frog reminded me both of english and kanaya.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 22, 2011)

*mIrAcLeS*​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2011)

He explicitely said he didn't actually believe it, noob.

Reading comprehension.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

Denizens are coming with the kids ?

Seems odd but i'll roll with it.



noobthemusical said:


> Okay see this is weird Karkat knows she should survive but Karkat still freaks out about her getting hope beamed.
> 
> Sure I'd freak out if my friend got hurt and survived too, but Karkat went blithering pussy mode.



Seeing someone getting murdered is pretty horrific. Especially when it is done with hope.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 22, 2011)

When that rap-off arrives I will be filled with joy beyond all comprehension and then vomit in disgust.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

PCG: IF I SAID "YEAH RIGHT! IF THERE'S A DRINKER IN THIS HIVE I'LL EAT MY COCOON!" I'D BE LIKE THE DUMB LUSUS IN THE MOVIE WHO DOESN'T BELIEVE THE KID WHEN HE TELLS IT THERE'S A RAINBOW DRINKER IN THE CLOSET. 
PCG: SO I GUESS BY REVERSE PSYCHOLOGY I SHOULD NOT BE THAT DUMBASS, YELL "OH FUCK", AND TELL EVERYONE TO GET IN THE SCUTTLEBUGGY BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE

And it don't stop
And it don't quit


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

it'll be interesting for sure


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Denizens are coming with the kids ?
> 
> Seems odd but i'll roll with it.
> 
> ...



Well look at it this way; maybe the Denizen planets will act like our solar system .


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 23, 2011)

Karkat may not believe but he should have at least thought, Dear Gog if Jade isn't lying please stand up and go all rainbowdrinker up in this bitch. When he went over her body/


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2011)

The old kids planets

+

the new scratched kids planets

4

+

4

=

8

Player

Session

as was foretold many acts ago.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't stop watching hussie go across the screen.

Also I wonder if Hussie is now going to show us every log that was ever alluded to. I'm okay with this btw .


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

The secret Wizard counsel shall act as the guiding force in maintaining order in the universe.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The secret Wizard counsel shall act as the guiding force in maintaining order in the universe.



Like the green lantern corp  ?!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I can't stop watching hussie go across the screen.



you're not the only one


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

Exactly like the green Lantern Corp


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Exactly like the green Lantern Corp



...
...
... Go on.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Shit now I have to make a consort oath.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

Casey shall be their Hal Jordan or is it Sinestro?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 23, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> He explicitely said he didn't actually believe it, noob.
> 
> Reading comprehension.



I question why not to believe it. I mean really when you can warp reality with a video game, if a friend told me, hey guess what I've been a vampire all along. I'd have to believe them.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

I can dig it.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

In glubbest Day
In nakkest Night
no shoosh nor pap shall escape our sight
Let those who abuse the sheets' might
fear our magic
Shaving cream do  not ignite !


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

In Blackest Glub 
In Brightest Nak
No evil will withstand our attack
Let's those who worship Deresite Lore
Beware our power Consort Corp


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 23, 2011)

Also Hussie making update.

>Not doing Aradia part first. SMH.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Zenith professional ninja


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm excited for that Aradia update :33.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> In glubbest Day
> In nakkest Night
> no shoosh nor pap shall escape our sight
> Let those who abuse the sheets' might
> ...



        .


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The secret Wizard counsel shall act as the guiding force in maintaining order in the universe.



Okay, if I draw this I need some direction.

Ideas anyone?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 23, 2011)

Did the mspaint website stall for you guys just now?

If so the next update might be coming up.  I hope it's the vagabond one.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Hoping for the Aradia one personally.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

Make it a circle of consorts. salamanders, crocodiles, whatever those blue things are, and turtles. each wearing a different colored sheet. In the center of the circle is casey in her usual Dark attire holding up Rose's wand and casting a spell, the spell is white light that takes the form of a can of shaving cream and or pumpkin.

edit: Better yet a pumpkin with a shaving cream outline cut into it so that it'd be like the lantern


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 23, 2011)

Got it. I also saved it in Microsoft Word just in case I forget.


----------



## shit (Jul 23, 2011)

oh my fucking god, this website can not move any slower


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 23, 2011)

Same here, does that happen when updates are put up?


----------



## shit (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm flipping my shit over how slow this is
I've been trying to load the next page for several minutes


----------



## shit (Jul 23, 2011)

ok site's running smooth and steady now, and no more update than what we had already
hussie's gotta show off those clever gifs that let you know he hasn't finished some photos, so nothing for a couple days at least

neat update I guess
I'm not sure why appearifying billious is so imp't that we have to see it
and I'm doubly not sure why kanaya and karkat are being called in such a convoluted manner to be in on it
any theories on that?


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 23, 2011)

Finally read the Jade update.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That frog looks like it has Lord English style eyes.

Did Bec just kill it?


----------



## shit (Jul 23, 2011)

looks like Bec killed it, yeah


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Why would Bec do that ?


----------



## shit (Jul 23, 2011)

it was a rival for the young mistress's affections, obvs


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Bec just really hates frogs.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2011)

I wonder how Jade's supposed to save the Denizens and the Consorts


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe she will use her space powers to do a mass teleport, but the strain will be too much for her body and she'll start bleeding and shit, and Jack's bloody arm is actually him trying to save Jade but failing.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2011)

:33

Seems unlikely if you ask me noob.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 23, 2011)

Thats fucking adorable.

NAK


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Make it a circle of consorts. salamanders, crocodiles, whatever those blue things are, and turtles. each wearing a different colored sheet. In the center of the circle is casey in her usual Dark attire holding up Rose's wand and casting a spell, the spell is white light that takes the form of a can of shaving cream and or pumpkin.
> 
> edit: Better yet a pumpkin with a shaving cream outline cut into it so that it'd be like the lantern


Drunken lack o hand eye coordination attempt at a *Jack o' Lantern Corp*


----------



## Stroev (Jul 23, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> :33
> 
> Seems unlikely if you ask me noob.


I THOUGHT JADE'S WERE FROGS 

and the one time I'm too tired to read through some updates, dang it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh hey update


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 23, 2011)

YFW the Lord English reveal involves him grabbing "your" hand as you reach for more updates, and saying "No more updates for you. At least for now"

Then Hussie announces month long break to work on the 10+ minute flash.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 23, 2011)

Nothing surprises me anymore. But I still get a smile across my face when shit like that does happen.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

Stroev said:


> I THOUGHT JADE'S WERE FROGS



That's pretty slowpoke.


Also, how many times can YOU spot Betty Crocker in this update?

Also, the disbelief bit was a callback to this I think?

*Spoiler*: __ 



TG: dude monsters arent real
TG: thats stupid kids stuff for stupid babies
EB: maybe. yeah you're right.
TG: what are you an idiot
TG: of course there are monsters in your house
TG: youre in some weird evil monster dimension come on
TG: skepticism is the crutch of cinematic troglodytes
TG: like hey mom dad theres a dinosaur or a ghost or whatever in my room. "yeah right junior go back to bed"
TG: fuck you mom and dad how many times are we going to watch this trope unfold it wasnt goddamn funny the first time i saw it
TG: just once id like to see dad crap his pants when a kid says theres a *vampire* in his closet
TG: "OH SHIT EVERYONE IN THE MINIVAN"
TG: be fuckin dad of the year right there


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

Slowpoke crossbow.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2011)

crossbow slowpokes while accusing another of slowpoking


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

Man, I was asleep. Don't hate me for it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 23, 2011)

New set in celebration of Aradia update panel, which can't get here soon enough.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

NEW SETS ALL AROUND !


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 23, 2011)

Karkat is really starting to become a bit boring. After so many logs of him doing his ranting it all is starting to feel played out. Other characters have advanced far more than he has and are much more interesting because of it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

inb4 Geg  goes Whiteknight Gundam


----------



## geG (Jul 23, 2011)

Vriska fans do not get to call other characters boring. That is a rule


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh Geg


----------



## geG (Jul 23, 2011)

That's our Geg!


----------



## mootz (Jul 23, 2011)

What if your favorite trolls are Karkat and Vriska?


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

If it is pre-played-out-hate-rants Karkat, then you are in the clear


----------



## geG (Jul 23, 2011)

then you're a FREAK

FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAK


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2011)

Geg said:


> That's our Geg!



pretty much this


----------



## mootz (Jul 23, 2011)

*contemplates creating troll FC for trolling efforts*


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2011)

oh hey mootz


didn't know you read mspa


----------



## mootz (Jul 23, 2011)

I could write a book about the stuff you dont know. 

It would be called _Everything_.


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think that would sell very well


----------



## mootz (Jul 23, 2011)

No probably not, I think they already have a version called the Encyclopedia or something. 

Anyway yeah I read mspa, though only relatively recently.


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2011)

cool, like it?



also we're never getting GB back aren't we


Fucking cheap to use the server bullshit to 'temporarily' remove it but never put it back

Asshole mods


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Geg said:


> Vriska fans do not get to call other characters boring. That is a rule



Shut up geg.

EDIT:As much as I like Karkat he's fodder


----------



## mootz (Jul 23, 2011)

the gb thread is back, no one posts it anymore though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Shut up geg.
> 
> EDIT:As much as I like Karkat he's fodder


He's the second main character.

So fuck your shit


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2011)

mootz said:


> the gb thread is back, no one posts it anymore though.



it is?

I didn't notice


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> He's the second main character.
> 
> So fuck your shit



I didn't say I didn't like dumbass 

I'm just saying he's fodder  

Though when it comes to being funny, he is god tier.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

I want that Aradia update already .


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

I want the WV halfa ship update already.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

I want fedorafreak intermission followed by 48 squiddles intermission already.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Each squiddle will be painstakingly characterized and then brutally murdered.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2011)

I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2011)

Just heard about the death of one of the biggest stars of our time.
We all knew they had it coming with the pale white skin and slits for a nose, they'll be greatly missed.

RIP Voldemort...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

He was an inspiration to us all .


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Each squiddle will be painstakingly characterized and then brutally murdered.



Not necessarily in that order, of course.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Of course not.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 23, 2011)

So I'm watching Supernatural

And holy fuck, the stuff related to Chuck is almost as fucking meta as AH's self-inserts @_@


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

I think someone said that the 48 squiddles would become the horrorterrors of every other session through time travel or something.

Not sure what to think of that.


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2011)

You're saying that as if horrorterrors belong to specific sessions


Whilst they actually live in a separate dimension beyond the furthest ring from where they have access to all the sessions

all of them


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

And then we will transition to the two person Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff session.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And then we will transition to the two person Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff session.



Followed by the 240-dinosaur session.



Didi said:


> You're saying that as if horrorterrors belong to specific sessions
> 
> 
> Whilst they actually live in a separate dimension beyond the furthest ring from where they have access to all the sessions
> ...



Maybe they time warped there to/at/from the start of forever?

It's hard to take this sort of thing seriously.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2011)

Keep hearing Amy Winehouse being described as a 'Wasted talent'

sounds about right




Sunuvmann said:


> So I'm watching Supernatural
> 
> And holy fuck, the stuff related to Chuck is almost as fucking meta as AH's self-inserts @_@



sunny hasn't watched supernatural yet 


So much sand


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Banhammer X Amy Winehouse's Corpse kismesis otp.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2011)

Amy Winehouse walks into a pub and the barman says "Sorry, we don't serve spirits"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you denying Amy Wine house isn't wasted talent ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

So I looked up this "Winehouse" person you people keep discussing.

Apparently, she's basically a British Britteny Spears (Britanny Spears?) except less famous and with jazzier songs?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> So I looked up this "Winehouse" person you people keep discussing.
> 
> Apparently, she's basically a British Britteny Spears except less famous and with jazzier songs?



What , are you... are you kidding me ?























I just went Geg level WK on your ass


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

She got the wasted part down at least.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What , are you... are you kidding me ?
> 
> I just went Geg level WK on your ass



Wow, that first one was pretty good.

I guess there's a lesson for us all here.


Also, what's WK?

Water Koala?

Winehouse Karate?

Writ Keeper?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

White Knight


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> White Knight



Should have guessed that.

Disappointed in myself.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

How's Air Gear going ?

EDITCross btw.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> How's Air Gear going ?
> 
> EDITCross btw.



Only in early Part 3. "In Cold Blood" ate most of my reading time.

Would not recommend. To much villan empathy.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Who are they fighting right now ?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Eww Air Gear.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

H8ers gonna H8


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

If by "they" you mean the main characters, nobody.

Snoozing Forest just assaulted the Skulldudes, though. They seem promising.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 23, 2011)

Is Obama still inside that teenage girl's body? [/Banhammer post]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Impotent displays all up in this bitch


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Eww Air Gear.




I agree with these posts


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Not surprising


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfcunFFA_fA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]30a8GF60Alg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5_l34ItIXaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

I like where this is going...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]hv_KpSo8u58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WXx0MnZPJK8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Saub5j3Yt48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Brb watching old-school Pokemon (the best Pokemon)

Thanks for reminding me fellas.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Not gonna post anymore so feel free to have a snorlax fest if you want


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZtT-BKE6Rcc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

This isn't toward you Cubey (funnily enough) but I hated the Pokemon show once I got old enough to realize how stupid it was. Games for sure, manga sometimes, the anime hell no.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> This isn't toward you Cubey (funnily enough) but I hated the Pokemon show once I got old enough to realize how stupid it was. Games for sure, manga sometimes, the anime hell no.



It's most likely not close to the best anime by grown-up standards, but nostalgia is a powerful thing.

Same reason I don't call DBZ a generic energy-spamfest  Though it is.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Brb watching old-school Pokemon (the best Pokemon)
> 
> Thanks for reminding me fellas.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

DBZ generic lol no ? Pokemon anime on the other hand is shitty and super campy. It's not even something I can look at ironically or nostalgically. Games ? For sure they're great. Anime ? Hell no bro.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

KT don't be insulting the oldschool pokeman anime when you read Air Gear.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> KT don't be insulting the oldschool pokeman anime when you read Air Gear.



What are you saying?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Air Gear is a piece of shit is what i'm saying.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Amy Winehouse walks into a pub and the barman says "Sorry, we don't serve spirits"



I'm gonna be honest I heard news that she was dead yesterday, but only saw a picture not her name, and was like who? And now that I know her name I am honestly still going who?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Air Gear is a piece of shit is what i'm saying.



If Air Gear is shit then Pokemon anime  must be diarrhea.


----------



## mootz (Jul 23, 2011)

fight fight fight


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Just heard about the death of one of the biggest stars of our time.
> We all knew they had it coming with the pale white skin and slits for a nose, they'll be greatly missed.
> 
> RIP Voldemort...



Oh god it can't be true IT CAN'T!.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 23, 2011)

It's finished bros.

I finished it. But, I'm not that happy with how it turned out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



By the way. I used Sunny's drunken Jack o' Lantern Corp image in it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

THAT IS AMAZING


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> If Air Gear is shit then Pokemon anime  must be diarrhea.







mootz said:


> fight fight fight



It would not be much of a fight Mootz .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

I gotta spread


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Are you denying Amy Wine house isn't wasted talent ?



oh someone's wasted alright



Crossbow said:


> So I looked up this "Winehouse" person you people keep discussing.
> 
> Apparently, she's basically a British Britteny Spears (Britanny Spears?) except less famous and with jazzier songs?



the invisible cunt should be your title.
No knight of blood for you.
fno you're the invisible cunt
By the power of the banhammer


noobthemusical said:


> I'm gonna be honest I heard news that she was dead yesterday, but only saw a picture not her name, and was like who? And now that I know her name I am honestly still going who?


The amazing cockbite



Sylar said:


> Is Obama still inside that teenage girl's body? [/Banhammer post]



and what is this?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> It's finished bros.
> 
> I finished it. But, I'm not that happy with how it turned out.
> 
> ...



Excellent work.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 23, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> It's finished bros.
> 
> I finished it. But, I'm not that happy with how it turned out.
> 
> ...



SO WONDERFUL 


also forevver alone comic


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> [YOUTUBE]WXx0MnZPJK8[/YOUTUBE]



Meh the virtual fight was honestly kind of boring. He tried to hype it but what we saw on panel was a whole lot of nothing.

Though I'll watch Ikki vs Ringo.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It would not be much of a fight Mootz .



 Really what is good about the Pokemon anime ?  I could see if you were like "Well yeah I like the pokemon themselves  but the anime is shit." but that's not what your saying. Nothing cool  about it, it's just a kids show pure and simple.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 23, 2011)

Dat smugness 

Why does Eridan's pain make me sad but amuse me at the same time?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Meh the virtual fight was honestly kind of boring. He tried to hype it but what we saw on panel was a whole lot of nothing.
> 
> Though I'll watch Ikki vs Ringo.



OVA is pretty good man, better than it was in the manga IMO.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 23, 2011)

This thread also reminds me I should read the Diamond&Pearl arcs of Pokemon.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Really what is good about the Pokemon anime ?  I could see if you were like "Well yeah I like the pokemon themselves  but the anime is shit." but that's not what your saying. Nothing cool  about it, it's just a kids show pure and simple.



Just for starters it has a fucking awesome theme song. 

And i'm sorry is there some rule that just because something has a target demographic aimed at kids that it can't be good?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Of course not I like Power Rangers, but even then it has things in it that can appeal to everyone. Pokemon is like watered down for kids and that's the big difference. It's not like Pixar movies where everyone will feel something from the film no matter your age. Pokemon is just a shitty kiddy anime . 

But hey, different strokes for different blokes. At the end of the day I don't like Pokemon anime and you don't like Air Gear. Nothing either of us can say anything to change the others opinion.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

You can't even prove that statement right there but whatever.

I don't even like most of the pokemon anime.

Just the original 151.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You can't even prove that statement right there but whatever.
> 
> I don't even like most of the pokemon anime.
> 
> Just the original 151.



Wow, really?

That's like, the worst one.

Nostalgia aside, anyway.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Prove what statement , that most people won't like pokemon anime ? Also I was talking about all of the anime not just the new stuff, but yeah it's whatever.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Wow, really?
> 
> That's like, the worst one.
> 
> Nostalgia aside, anyway.



Eh Johto was good as well. I really stopped giving a shit after that but yeah.


Anyways the manga>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>the anime.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Anyways the manga>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>the anime.



That applies to almost everything, I've noticed.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll agree with you on that


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That applies to almost everything, I've noticed.



DBZ might be the only exception, but that's only from what other people say as I haven't read DBZ.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

Wait, DBZ MANGA!?!

News to me...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> DBZ might be the only exception, but that's only from what other people say as I haven't read DBZ.



FMA is probably up there for some people.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Wait, DBZ MANGA!?!
> 
> News to me...



That's slowpoking to a whole new level.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

I had a very empty childhood.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Wait, DBZ MANGA!?!
> 
> News to me...



dot dot fucking dot


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Just for starters it has a fucking awesome theme song.
> 
> And i'm sorry is there some rule that just because something has a *target demographic aimed at kids* that it can't be good?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

That's a resounding 'yes'.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

stop trying to prove me wrong cad.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

This thread is now Ultron.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

*leaves to sleep*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> stop trying to prove me wrong cad.


smh Plat, just admit that you like Ponies like the rest of us


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> smh Plat, just admit that you like Ponies like the rest of us



Blasphemy. Ponies are for phonies.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know why I find that hilarious.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I don't know why I find that hilarious.



It's funny because it's true is why.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> smh Plat, just admit that you like Ponies like the rest of us



Sorry but I don't share your equestrian fascination. Cubey does though .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2011)

so does FireEel


----------



## Sylar (Jul 23, 2011)

Ponies are only good for glue.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2011)

like how gynoids are only good for bombs


----------



## Sylar (Jul 23, 2011)

Or making toast.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2011)

such is the teachings of Great Ultron


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> like how *gynoids* are only good for bombs



The fuck is a gynoid ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2011)

just another word for bomb

or toaster, it depends


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Gynoid=female android


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2011)

I like my explanation better


----------



## Sylar (Jul 23, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> such is the teachings of Great Ultron





Crimson Dragoon said:


> just another word for bomb
> 
> or toaster, it depends



Such wisdom.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> just another word for bomb
> 
> or toaster, it depends





KizaruTachio said:


> [YOUTUBE]syQDl6fDlYk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> For some reason this feels relevant.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

You know what they say...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Such wisdom.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

And somewhere out there in paradox space.

Endless Mike weeps


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

Are those gynoids?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And somewhere out there in paradox space.
> 
> Endless Mike weeps


and no one cared


----------



## shit (Jul 23, 2011)

KT, why do you keep posting non-picture links in img tags?
do you not know how they work?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

They are KT's magnets shit.

Please try to be tolerant.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 23, 2011)

> Cubey





Crimson Dragoon said:


> so does FireEel


I do not associate with these degenerates.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 23, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I do not associate with these degenerates.



Too bad. You're just like them by pony-proxy.

Hands down the worst proxy.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

shit said:


> KT, why do you keep posting non-picture links in img tags?
> do you not know how they work?



So I don't have to fill the 10char requirement look my next post.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Just space a period KT it's way less annoying.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Derp                              .


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Like that .


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 23, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Too bad. You're just like them by pony-proxy.
> 
> Hands down the worst proxy.


Why must you all hate on friendship?  I mean I know it's a disease and all but in a good way.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

They're lost causes Cad leave it alone


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> So I don't have to fill the 10char requirement look my next post.





Platinum said:


> Just space a period KT it's way less annoying.



derp              .


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> They're lost causes Cad leave it alone


B-but I must try to save their poor friendshipless souls from the horrors of being anti-social nerds.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2011)

Cad

guess what

we don't care


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

They care not for happiness and they do not seek friendship.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Why must you all hate on friendship?  I mean I know it's a disease and all but in a good way.



You got me all wrong. I love friendship.

But I hate ponies.


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

I like ponies.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

Pffft, tolerance.

That's commie talk.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> They care not for happiness and they do not seek friendship.


This is how they will end their days

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x9DFzIwXtA[/YOUTUBE]

smh


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

Hope> Friendship


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

Testing  .


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Hope> Friendship



Let's not get carried away.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

I wonder how this whole thing would have went if you were all women, and whatever lesbian creature KT would be.


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Testing  .



KT has just entered a brave new world


----------



## Pipe (Jul 24, 2011)

ahahaha just like his maker


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

I am a boy man that loves lesbians/bisexual/heterosexual   girls/women. We aren't all that different


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2011)

Pipe said:


> ahahaha just like his maker



it runs in the family


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

shit said:


> KT has just entered a brave new world



A much less annoying world.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> A much less annoying world.



I'm not the only person who does it


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I wonder how this whole thing would have went if you were all women, and whatever lesbian creature KT would be.



If were all lesbians, I could see Crossbow waxing red for me


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I wonder how this whole thing would have went if you were all women, and whatever lesbian creature KT would be.



Identical, but ponies would be replaced with paintguns or somthing like that.

Also, I'd change my pun to fit, I guess.

EDIt: Cubey, that's the worst thing you've ever said refering to a set containing me.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm not the only person who does it



Doesn't stop it from being annoying .

Be one of the cool kids KT.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

I wear fucking hollister and snap back hats I'm a cool as it gets.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Identical, but ponies would be replaced with paintguns or somthing like that.
> 
> Also, I'd change my pun to fit, I guess.
> 
> EDIt: Cubey, that's the worst thing you've ever said refering to a set containing me.


*Steeples fingers* well tell me then Crossbow. What is it that makes you so despise the pony-kind? Besides the obvious other associates in the other branches of the Equine family.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I wonder how this whole thing would have went if you were all women, and whatever lesbian creature KT would be.



Oh wait, I know. There would be a bunch of GamzeeXTavros fan art here, based upon the fact most deviant art users are female and ship that more than anything in this world.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> *Steeples fingers* well tell me then Crossbow. What is it that makes you so despise the pony-kind? Besides the obvious other associates in the other branches of the Equine family.



Oh boy...

Well for starters, I've no quarrel with horses. Ponies don't even count as horses. They're like squirrels that evolved to be extremely horse-like.

Second, it basically is a marketing tool for MLP mechendise, which has been existing for long before. It's like G.I. Joe, but not good.

Finally, the fact that they are so atrociously popular make me loathe them beyond the known parameters of reason.

That should be enough for now.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I wear fucking hollister and snap back hats I'm a cool as it gets.



ugh snapback hats

and I hate how much GamzeexTavros stuff is out there


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> Well for starters, I've no quarrel with horses. Ponies don't even count as horses. They're like squirrels that evolved to be extremely horse-like.
> 
> ...


Yes it's marketing, but the key reason why people (including myself) like it is that it has A) good art direction, B) good VAing C) good music (a few songs aside), D) no overtly obvious shove it down your throat morales (they have to do a little at the end but even then it's not that bad, D) effort was actually put into making it a show and less of a marketing ploy.

Also, in regards to the update
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL4L4Uv5rf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

Pipe said:


> ugh snapback hats



But they're all the rage . I'm gonna start wearing fedoras too


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

TC: I Be cHeCkIn tHe mIrAcLeS WhIlE FaLlInG DoWn sTaIrS 
TC: SeEn tHe sHiT OuT A MiRaClEs tHaT ArE AlL BeInG Up aT BaSiCaLlY PrEtTy mUcH EvErYwHeRe, FuCk... 
TC: OcEaNs oF FaYgO FuCkIn gLiTtEr lIkE SpAcE 
TC: A FiSt fUlL Of sTaRdUsT'S WhAt's pOoFiN My fAcE


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

Hussie baiting the fan girls .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2011)

Holy shit the rage and entitlement coming out of the fandom.

Hussie you are the best troll it is you.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

Just  read the update. Now all the HS fanart sites will be flooded with PB&J paring romart.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 24, 2011)

The internet is gonna explod with a shittons of TavrosxGamzee fanart.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

>Implying this wasn't already the case.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

Hussie is the best troll.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

troll.jpg


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

The slips of highblood insanity were terrifying.

In the rap, I mean.


----------



## geG (Jul 24, 2011)

Ahahaha as soon as I got to the end of the update I was like oh god /co/ is gonna flip the fuck out over this

And I was right


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

AT: yOU CAN'T HANDLE MY SLAMS, 
AT: wELL, uNLESS WHEN YOU CAN, 
AT: iN WHICH CASE, tHAT'S COOL,

Hilarious.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2011)

never change Hussie

never change


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

Dammit can someone link me to Homestuck general I always end up at the archives


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow. The shippers are going  into a frenzy.

Would be interesting if it turned out to be a dream bubble thing. When I started reading the pesterlog I thought it was leading up to that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

Hussie loves stirring up the drama.

It's delicious.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 24, 2011)

GamzeeXTavros

Not sure if wan- Oh who am I kidding
Do not want.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2011)

So much flipping.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 24, 2011)

I can't remember the last time there was a pesterlog/update this good. Gamzee, you're one step closer to becoming the best troll.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

The Aradia update will be the best .

Also i'm guessing that is how WV gets exiled. By his ship plummeting into that gate.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 24, 2011)

The only thing coming soon that could likely top this is the Kanaya memo

Aradia update should be good though.


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2011)

tavros vs sollux in a contest of pimpitocity
who wins?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

We got the kanaya memo in the jade update i think.

unless we are getting more of it. Which I really hope is the case because I want to see someone other than kanaya karkat or jade.


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2011)

also it's my belief that gamzee, being fully devoted to being the best at being a bro, is actually trying to save tavros from being culled by getting into a relationship with him


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

I rather not think about that Shit .


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2011)

it's the topic of the night


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2011)

he does have a point 

I mean it really is the topic of the night, seeing as we actually are talking about the update


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2011)

and then everyone flees


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

shit said:


> and then everyone flees


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

I didn't like any of that...

/suicide

EDIT: 





WhoElse said:


> Oh wait, I know. There would be a bunch of GamzeeXTavros fan art here, based upon the fact most deviant art users are female and ship that more than anything in this world.



WELL WELL WELL.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)

BRINGING THE THREAD BACK TO (possible) LESBIANS


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

*crying          .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

That hipster rose is pretty adorable


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

Also @ Who: Gamzee x Equius is the thing I've seen most on DA


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also @ Who: Gamzee x Equius is the thing I've seen most on DA


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also @ Who: Gamzee x Equius is the thing I've seen most on DA



You know what, I feel horrible about saying this but... It's Gamzee. It's just Gamzee.



Now, I'm going to go to sleep and forget about this before it drives me into madness.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> You know what, I feel horrible about saying this but... It's Gamzee. It's just Gamzee.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm going to go to sleep and forget about this before it drives me into madness.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 24, 2011)

So Gamzee is gay, and the whole Karkat viciously made-out with him theory makes so much more sense.

It can also be said that after Vriska killed Tavros he decided to get Terezi to kill her as revenge.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 24, 2011)

shit said:


> also it's my belief that gamzee, being fully devoted to being the best at being a bro, is actually trying to save tavros from being culled by getting into a relationship with him



Gamzee the best bro.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2011)

I like how no one bothers to remember that for the most part all trolls are bisexual.


----------



## Didi (Jul 24, 2011)

What TV said


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 24, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I like how no one bothers to remember that for the most part all trolls are bisexual.



I like the way that before word of hussie, Kanaya was only really a lesbian because she showed no interest in males. 

Gamzee has shown interest in only 1 sex so far. Is the sample size small Yes. Is it at all possible that a small sample size is accurate? Yes.  So does it conclusively mean he's gay no. Is it possible yes.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

Gamzee has shown no interest in females.

This does not make him unattracted to them, though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqO9DKB20i0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBbH_YFDFNw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Gamzee has shown no interest in females.
> 
> This does not make him unattracted to them, though.



The same way that previously (unless I'm forgetting a log) Kanay never says "Yeah guys just don't do it for me bro." And yet we know that she's a lesbian.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

Not showing interest in a gender =/= not being attracted to a gender.

Gamzee could be bi, but not interested in any of the girls we know is what I'm saying here.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Waveblade (Jul 24, 2011)

Yay Personastuck


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


>



Because this deserve to be at the top of the page


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha oh wow.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

that vriska


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

Easy on the noob-spamming there, KT


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

Unlike Noob I'm posting images


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

TC: We cOuLd sPlIt a tIn oF ThE PiMpEsT SnEeZe i gOt oN HaNd, BaKeD Up aLl sPeCiAl fOr yOu.
TC: AnD ThEn mAyBe mAkE OuT A LiTtLe. 

AHAHA wat

So Gamzee going all apeshit was because the dude he loved died?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> So Gamzee going all apeshit was because the dude he loved died?



If this is true, I swear to god...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a nasty feeling that how Karkat 'dealed' with Gamzee was a sloppy makeout.

I really hope that isn't so.

But at this point, nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Not showing interest in a gender =/= not being attracted to a gender.
> 
> Gamzee could be bi, but not interested in any of the girls we know is what I'm saying here.



He could also be gay. What I'm trying to say is, this leans the scale slightly more to the gay side than the Bi or Straight sides.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

> Gamzee could be bi, but not interested in any of the girls we know is what I'm saying here.


If you're bi and there's only 6 females left in your species and you're not attracted to any of them, I'd think by default that makes you gay.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I have a nasty feeling that how Karkat 'dealed' with Gamzee was a sloppy makeout.
> 
> I really hope that isn't so.
> 
> But at this point, nothing surprises me anymore.



Not gonna lie.

I excepted this from the start.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqO9DKB20i0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBbH_YFDFNw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



LOS VENGADORES


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2011)

Has Eridan tried to pork with Tavros yet? Rethorical question of course


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone else notice how the most useless of characters seem to have the highest levels of macking?


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> So Gamzee going all apeshit was because the dude he loved died?



It's too cliche. It hurts man, it hurts. I think it's time...

To move him down on the list.


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2011)

if I could move gam anymore up the list, I would


----------



## mootz (Jul 24, 2011)

hahahahaha update


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

Nevermind, I feel better. Why does the Troll Empress look like Kanaya.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

FEFERI WHERE'S MY FUCKING DINNER


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 24, 2011)

Gamzee ain't gay. Like Karkat said, trolls don't even have a word for that.

GamTav = new best pairing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

You people and your quaint little categories.
-Cap'n Jack


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Gamzee ain't gay. Like Karkat said, trolls don't even have a word for that.
> 
> GamTav = new best pairing



Fuckies, I'm gonna have to be a real man and cope with this aren't I?


(But, Tavros still has poo blood and he will not get any acceptance because I disliked him from the first time I saw him.)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

Its funny how Tavros is the lowest blood but he gets all the love while Equius gets nothing.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 24, 2011)

I would kill a pikachu if I have the chance.


----------



## mootz (Jul 24, 2011)

I think I do like gamezee a slight bit more.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2011)

I haven't boinked a pikachu since nineteen ninety nine


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

Iz dat some Bruce Cambell?


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 24, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I would kill a pikachu if I have the chance.



b-but why? 

he's cool


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

I would love to autopsy a pikachu.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I haven't boinked a pikachu since nineteen ninety nine





Pipe said:


> I would kill a pikachu if I have the chance.





Sunuvmann said:


> I would love to autopsy a pikachu.



I see a plan brewing


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

_I'd_ like to organize a crime syndicate for the most insubstantial of goals.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2011)

invisible cunt


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

What the fuck ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2011)

BWahahaha

at least officer Herpus Derpus made it somewhere in life.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

That almost makes me feel sorta sorry for tavros..... almost.


----------



## Didi (Jul 24, 2011)

Meh, fuck 'im


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

That could be taken wildly out of context Didi in this situation .


----------



## Didi (Jul 24, 2011)

Maybe that was my intention Platinum. 


Double entendre, all the way across the sky.


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

*jealousy kicks in


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2011)

wut is that


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2011)

LMAO MAIL HAHAHAH GREAT SIGGY


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2011)

THE MAILS HERE!!!!!


HA!HA!HA! AHA!AHA!AHAHAAHAHA!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

Didi said:


> Maybe that was my intention Platinum.
> 
> 
> Double entendre, all the way across the sky.



What does it mean Didi!? :33


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

What the fuck is going on with nf?


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

It was a glitch, it's fixed now


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> *jealousy kicks in



Lol you want an afro ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

What's going on?


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

Confusion on my desired hairstyle.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds exciting.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah... I was thinking about *cough* this one *cough* *cough*



Oh god I can barely joke about it. It's so atrocious.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

Who Else is a girl?

We have another girl ITT besides Zenieth?


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

I guess the jig is up.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 24, 2011)

Wait Zenieth is a chick

didn't we have someone else as well? She had a nepeta set IIRC


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2011)

you mean Gababy?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2011)

Gay    Bees


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)

*knew that Who Else was a girl*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

Funny that my reaction to WhoElse being a girl is the same as my reaction that PM was one as well.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

Shocking Revelation!


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't have anything to say right now, so enjoy this gif.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

1 C4NT S33 SH1T


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I CANT SEE SHIT



WELP         .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

Upgrade to Pro

Bandwidth exceeded.

Also fixed my post


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

> implying zenieth is a girl


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Upgrade to Pro
> 
> Bandwidth exceeded.
> 
> Also fixed my post


> use imgur
> have no problems



> implying zenieth is a girl


> implying cubey is a person


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 24, 2011)

cadrien is a girl

he sent me pictures

naughty pictures


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 24, 2011)

Nudes/Gender/Aboutotherposterstalk should be somewhere on the slope.

Not to say that it's bad, but that it's a thing that happens.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 24, 2011)

Above or below Eridan+Plat mockery? or is it closer to bucket tier?

Welp more ladies here than I thought. Mostly I imagine you people as brains in jars unless given reason not to.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> > implying cubey is a person


>implying cubey  even exists


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> cadrien is a girl
> 
> he sent me pictures
> 
> naughty pictures


>is a girl
>he

Oh Sage 


KizaruTachio said:


> >implying cubey  even exists


Cubey is an emotion made manifest as a being of consciousness.

All the 'disdain' in every being in every universe coalesced into a single being to encapsulate every failure that ever has and will happen.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

And you are just the Sand Faget


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

Sticks and stones can break my bones but cubes can never hurt me.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey vs Sunny 

"No matter who wins, we all lose."


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 24, 2011)

My head Canon

>Zenith = Kanaya
>Sylar = The Man in Black
>Shit = I've seen what he looks like
>Sunny = The Doctor, but American and therefore 2/3 fatter
>CD = That guy in your set. Also I need to watch that show
>Cad for unknown reasons I have you as either a John or Dave cosplayer
>TV = Lightning even though I know your a dude.
>Cubey = Nothing
>KT = John Cosplayer


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey is a lovecraftian abomination.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

Me cosplay ? HAAHAHAHAA that's hilarious.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Cubey is a lovecraftian abomination.



You mean like the horrorterrors that Eridan is supposedly killing right


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

No just no


----------



## Pipe (Jul 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cubey vs Sunny
> 
> "No matter who wins, we all lose."



         .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

Eridan killed angels you dumb shit.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cubey vs Sunny
> 
> "No matter who wins, we all lose."


Twerp isn't worth the 0.001 calories spent typing each letter to put him down.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> My head Canon
> >Cad for unknown reasons I have you as either a John or Dave cosplayer


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Clearly if you can kill angels, you can kill horrorterrors 

Above average consorts = primordial eldritch abominations amirite


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey you ass-hat stop BSing and pm me how to autoscript.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Clearly if you can kill angels, you can kill horrorterrors
> 
> Above average consorts = primordial eldritch abominations amirite


They aren't consorts

They aren't near the level of eldritch abominations

You're a dumb shit.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

> *Other Inhabitants*
> 
> A few species of beings appearing in the Hivebent session have a purpose that was never revealed in the story, and very likely never fully investigated by the trolls. These species, the brains and the angels, appear to be a special factor in the game, important enough to have their name as part of the name of their native lands. *They are not consorts, but are common enough to be part of the title of their respective lands.*
> 
> ...


Learn to fucking read you dumb piece of shit.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

And you were dropped on your head as a baby.


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok, but seriously what was the point in bringing up the angels? It had nothing to do with what the fuck I was saying, which was mocking Platinum's theory of Eridan the Horrorterror Terror.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 24, 2011)

cubey vs sunny


----------



## Sylar (Jul 24, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> My head Canon
> 
> >Sylar = The Man in Black



I support this. 






Also:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LexA1aVYwhI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> cubey vs sunny


This is not war. This is pest control.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu6_IxkAHsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> This is not war. This is pest control.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu6_IxkAHsI[/YOUTUBE]



But who is the pest?

That is the question.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## God (Jul 24, 2011)

Clearly it's Sunuvmann  He's tried to fill his filial buckets with caliginous samples from everyone itt, and now it's my turn to push and shove him off me.

He fits Eridan better than Platinum


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't get it.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> My head Canon
> 
> >Zenith = Kanaya
> >Sylar = The Man in Black
> ...



*neglected*

Anyway, my theory of Cubey is as follows. (Kind of long)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Somewhere, scientists created a fully functional artificial intelligence with no human flaws and Scientist A worries that it's perfection will lead sentience, which would lead to robot uprisings and such.

So Scientist B creates a Quality Dampening Cube containing a supplement AI with all of the depraved terribleness of a sapient being with none of the good parts. 

Soon enough, this supplement AI independently goes self-aware, escapes the facility, and lays waste to humanity by contaminating the internet or something.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Clearly it's Sunuvmann  He's tried to fill his filial buckets with caliginous samples from everyone itt, and now it's my turn to push and shove him off me.
> 
> He fits Eridan better than Platinum


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I don't get it.



Don't try to you might get an aneurism.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZJfZTr8zMsc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 24, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> >CD = That guy in your set. Also I need to watch that show



[YOUTUBE]d9eqVWn59SQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Cubey.

Shut up.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> [YOUTUBE]ZJfZTr8zMsc[/YOUTUBE]



That is a lot of cursing. Flutterzee?


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 24, 2011)

Thinking of changing set to GamTav for maximum trolling.

Yay or nay?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Thinking of changing set to GamTav for maximum trolling.
> 
> Yay or nay?



If your current set wasn't so amazing...


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 24, 2011)

Crossbow.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

If you do... Use this as your avatar.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha oh wow.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 24, 2011)

Update's here by the way.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

This answers most everything left unanswered.

About the ship at least.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

\

I see Grandpa Harley.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

So that is how WV got exiled.


----------



## geG (Jul 24, 2011)

And now I realize we never saw how PM got exiled


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 24, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Thinking of changing set to GamTav for maximum trolling.
> 
> Yay or nay?



Do it.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

Geg said:


> And now I realize we never saw how PM got exiled



Yeah, it was shown, but not explained.

Now i'm curious.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 24, 2011)

I still stand by this for the avatar.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

Well it showed the result. Not the how.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

.

What mystery.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm agreeing with you Crossbow. 

We still have unaccounted for of how they got exiled PM and WK.

AR - falling ectobiology lab, rescuing john
WQ - Flew the royal battleship through the gate
WV - Crashing ship through the gate


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 24, 2011)

WK fell into the time capsule flower somehow. 

It's implied, at least.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 25, 2011)

And the time capsule was in the one that crashed with Bec.

But how he got from giving the crown and scepter to PM to getting in there is something worth explaining.


----------



## mootz (Jul 25, 2011)

I dont care about the exciles.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 25, 2011)

late but I had to share my new desktop

The "Re-Blog if you don't like the Reboot" on Tumblr is up to 2.3 million reblogs now


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 25, 2011)

WHAT        .


----------



## geG (Jul 25, 2011)

Good times


----------



## Sylar (Jul 25, 2011)

mootz said:


> I dont care about the exciles.



Stop being Cubey.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> late but I had to share my new desktop
> 
> The "Re-Blog if you don't like the Reboot" on Tumblr is up to 2.3 million reblogs now


4chan.org eh?


----------



## mootz (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Stop being Cubey.



As far as I know, in this thread that is like using the n-word. 

I take offense.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 25, 2011)

Btw, one of the many reasons I love Supernatural:

Its almost as meta as MSPA

(When the characters discover their fangirls)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cF8gd6UICx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 25, 2011)

mootz said:


> As far as I know, in this thread that is like using the n-word.
> 
> I take offense.



It's funny because Cubey was using the n-word not too long ago.


----------



## mootz (Jul 25, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> It's funny because Cubey was using the n-word not too long ago.



There is nothing funny about that.


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)

I kinda resent the exiles as well
all those panels used on that update, but if it were a troll or kid that would've been summed up in two lines on a pesterlog


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 25, 2011)

Funny like saying "This steak taste funny."


----------



## mootz (Jul 25, 2011)

shit said:


> I kinda resent the exiles as well
> all those panels used on that update, but if it were a troll or kid that would've been summed up in two lines on a pesterlog



this is your first non-One piece related post on either forum that I have agreed with in a long time. 

congratz


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## mootz (Jul 25, 2011)

naw we're still cool tho


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2011)

Even I like the exiles  Smh mootz prepare for oblivion


----------



## mootz (Jul 25, 2011)

So image and video spam is encouraged in this thread? Good to know.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 25, 2011)

Cubey, who let you back in ?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2011)

I can see where mootz is coming from.

As long as he likes Aimless Renegade it's fine with me .


----------



## mootz (Jul 25, 2011)

Which one is that?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 25, 2011)

the one with caution tapes
EDIT: I like them in the earlier parts but recently they've started to get annoying.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 25, 2011)

Quality post right there.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey guys Doctor Who trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76vzfxJRByA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



And now to add to Rory Williams great many deeds including causing the universe to exploded when it tried to erase him from existence and shoot his Grilfriend before marrying her. He punched Hitler


----------



## geG (Jul 25, 2011)

Another update


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 25, 2011)

Another upda- ninja'd


----------



## Pipe (Jul 25, 2011)

Now I want to know who is behind that door.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 25, 2011)

It's the butthurt homestuck fandom raging over GamzXTav and anything else that happened in the series that made people hate it.

... Of course this is all symbolic.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 25, 2011)

I finally got the set perfect with the music and everything. 

Also Doc update


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]M5Ft_D52ouA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)

well, the doc scratch update was less than I'd hoped for
I guess that's hussie stalling


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)

mootz said:


> naw we're still cool tho



why wouldn't we be cool


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm guessing the "she" behind the door is Betty Crocker.

That's just me.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 25, 2011)

No it's clearly one of those girls that Doc scratch likes talking to.

It will be revealed to be a something of Light form another session that Scratch keeps locked up for his personal pleasure.

I would totally write something about those pleasures but I'm too busy maybe later.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 25, 2011)

I like how after I posted that the number of viewers dropped to just me. Truly I stand atop the lonely mountain of buckets.


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2011)

Well,


You are just a noob


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

twenty rep points on vriska


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn it Hussie when will you get out of the way so I can see the Aradia update


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah fuck I can't do it, just doesn't feel right describing a girl withering in agony as she is violently penetrated by the broom stick, while she screams for it to stop. While Scratch manipulates space to make it feel even bigger. How he beats her down to a bloody pulp and has her call him Doctor, while he humiliates and degrades her.

Aww hell maybe tomorrow when I'm not to busy.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I like that book aswell


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 25, 2011)

>Doc Update

So any theories of whats behind that door?

Looks like DS is holding someone prisoner.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 25, 2011)

My theory...

There is a squiddle behind the door.


----------



## mootz (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope it isnt a new excile.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 25, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> My theory...
> 
> There is a squiddle behind the door.



Hero of light from the squiddle session.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

or it's us


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Wait no.

It's fedorafreak


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2011)

It's Doc Scratch's mom


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 25, 2011)

A. We are already here, at the update bowl. How could we interrupt ourselves?

B. Fedorafreak is not a she. _...Or is he?_


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 25, 2011)

It's obviously Ms.Paint


----------



## Pipe (Jul 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> [YOUTUBE]M5Ft_D52ouA[/YOUTUBE]



ahaha it's funnier to me because I understand it


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2011)

Tavros's tears are supposed to be brown.
I seriously doubt your hypothetical alien clownxcripple buttfucking authority now.


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)

he's crying cum cuz he's so full of it, durr


----------



## Pipe (Jul 25, 2011)

I know that most of the times when shit post a link to the blender porn thread there is a disturbing image, but that never stops me to click it.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 25, 2011)

Pipe said:


> ahaha it's funnier to me because I understand it



I didn't understand jackshit and I speak Spanish too.


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## mootz (Jul 25, 2011)

get more john pics


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## mootz (Jul 25, 2011)

but. i. wanted. it.


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)

ok take it
I have an idea for a kanaya set~


----------



## mootz (Jul 25, 2011)

naw its tainted already 

besides I was joking


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)

nice

it all worked out in the end


----------



## mootz (Jul 25, 2011)

i changed my mind again...


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)

I like this one 

sig's prolly too wide tho...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FtjlwlQdsqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay, I really like this interpretation of Eridan.

Bye bye Bats


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 25, 2011)

Irish Eridan, is the best Eridan.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 25, 2011)

I like Shit's set.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 25, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Okay, I really like this interpretation of Eridan.
> 
> Bye bye Bats



 He shits on octopimp, fucking amazing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 25, 2011)

Rose is too nice a voice.

I always read rose as having somewhat a Goth sounding voice.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 25, 2011)

Seeing Tavros and Gamzee on a rope together on Sunny's sig is now way funnier.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 25, 2011)

Magic isn't real or my name isn't Atlas and not Frank Fontaine.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 25, 2011)

Meh tbh I saw the whole GamzeeXTavros thing a mile away. I knew it was coming I just didn't know when.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 25, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Magic isn't real or my name isn't Atlas and not Frank Fontaine.


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I like Shit's set.



thanks

I like the irony that I changed from an Eridan set to this one


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 25, 2011)

Did you cut that other set in two?


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)

I did, seemed appropriate
that was a good set, a nice slice of quality you could say
but my time with it was cut short
had it for awhile so it seemed that me and that set were attached at the hip
but we ended up going our separate ways


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 25, 2011)

Btw I'd edit it to have Until One Day in panel two.

And just It Did in the final panel.


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd keep it like is
I don't think the last line is meant to be said dramatically but rather matter-of-factly


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Damn it Hussie when will you get out of the way so I can see the Aradia update



That is an amazing image.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 25, 2011)

You have no idea how tempted I am to say "Well if it is so amazing... ", and spam it in a rep.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## geG (Jul 25, 2011)

Update 0u0


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)

o_0            .


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 25, 2011)

So Sollux... half-died?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 25, 2011)

Sure have been a lot of weird updates as of late.


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)

gamzee probably stabbed his ass or hammered him or some such, and he's dying


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 25, 2011)

2D Green Sun. lol


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2011)

Sollux half died ?


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 25, 2011)

Very interesting...


----------



## Didi (Jul 25, 2011)

Hahaha he doesn't see 3d anymore because he doesn't have red/blue eyes anymore like the 3d glasses, clever Hussie


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2011)

Shit your set :33


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2011)

:33              .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 25, 2011)

O_0             .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7fHhpKWr_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mootz (Jul 25, 2011)

that was...an update I suppose. 

gamzee tavros one was the most interesting of this latest crop


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonder how many more of these scrap collection updates we will get.


----------



## mootz (Jul 25, 2011)

at least 19 more. At the end of the year we will move on.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay with this.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7fHhpKWr_Q[/YOUTUBE]



This is everything and also nothing

And therefore the answer to all questions.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2011)

That song fits gamzee so well.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQPWOylR0DQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 25, 2011)

So Sollux lies there dieing, and no one seems to care. I thought Sollux was Karkats bro.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 25, 2011)

He probably half died or whatever. I wonder is 2d sollux could do any psychic stuff?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> This is everything and also nothing
> 
> And therefore the answer to all questions.





Platinum said:


> That song fits gamzee so well.



It was so amazing that I listened to it three times in one sitting.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 25, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That song fits gamzee so well.













This one fits the Gamzee/Tavros update... If higher bloods are rich...

Then I think Tavros might be a unintentional Gold-Digger. Holla holla get a dollaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

EDIT:Why the hell isn't this thing working?
EDIT: Nvm it was the video's fault.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2011)

you know the random letters after the equal?

That's all from the url you're supposed to use.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 25, 2011)

I was hoping for more Aradia


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2011)

Beginning to wonder whether this multiupdate format might be the basis for the EOA Flash(s)?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2011)

That definitely seems possible.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 26, 2011)

So EoA5 with 5 flashes? 

That'd take like a month


----------



## geG (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh god that'd be too much to handle


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 26, 2011)

No ones body would be ready.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2011)

That much condensed awesome would tear a hole in paradox space.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

That would be kinda nice I guess.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2011)

Well if Hussie is still going with that 10 minute EOA flash he could easily break it up into 5 2 minute chunks.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 26, 2011)

I wonder what song he'll use :33


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2011)

Multiple songs i'm guessing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah that's what I'm thinking. Much smaller flashes, but more song devoted.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2011)

Basically yeah that's what i'm guessing as well.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 26, 2011)

Would we get it one flash at a time or all at once like the first of these updates?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd bet on one at a time.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 26, 2011)

I made an amusing connection:

That vid someone posted a few pages back to the song "No Handlebars"

and the Pornstuck pic Shit posted of Gamzee fucking Tavros.

...

In the pic, Gamzee was using handlebars.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Just caught up all the way...

Gamzee 

Or should I say Gayzee


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2011)

it's only the most worthless among us that consider a specific sexual orientation to be a virtue/detriment


----------



## mootz (Jul 26, 2011)

damn that was deep


----------



## mootz (Jul 26, 2011)

you're such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) though


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2011)

I wasn't even quoting anything

I just roll all deep liek that


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2011)

bitch please


----------



## mootz (Jul 26, 2011)

i am having fun in this thread


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2011)

wear that set you tricked me into giving up I made for you


----------



## mootz (Jul 26, 2011)

pm the sig and avy and I will, promise


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Eww shit you're gay.

I dont give two shits if he wants Tavros' flacid dong, GamTav is a weird pairing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 26, 2011)

shit said:


> it's only the most worthless among us that consider a specific sexual orientation to be a virtue/detriment


Actually, its more detrimental that he has a thing for Tavros of all people. Jeez.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe Gamzee just has a preference for big horns.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 26, 2011)

He's a horns man.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

Clearly he's not a leg man


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 26, 2011)

It looks like Tavros is becoming the man in the relationship.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 26, 2011)

As if there was ever any doubt.

Pfft, Tavros being the manlier of any pair of anything.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 26, 2011)

I want a large poster of this.


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2011)

eww cubey you're cubey


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 26, 2011)

Cubey's the reason why Vriska has weirdly shaped dice.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 26, 2011)

Because she didn't want cubes

Clever


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 26, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cubey's the reason why Vriska has weirdly shaped dice.



...?


...OH WAIT.


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2011)

I got it right away


----------



## geG (Jul 26, 2011)

lol remember when people here thought the Land of Little Cubes and Tea was a reference to Cubey


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2011)

I wasn't here for that stupidity


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2011)

I know right  I've never associated myself with Nepeta smh

I NEED AN UPDATE DAMMIT


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2011)

more like we'd never let you since we like nepeta.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 26, 2011)

Cubey associated with Nepeta?

ldestryoma


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol 'Heaven' in Supernatural reminds me of the Dream Bubbles

I wonder if it coincidence or not.


----------



## Didi (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2011)

Cubey you are far too awful to be associated with Nepeta.

And lol Itchy and Scratchy.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWo2xfANGHM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

John is the warrior, it's him.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2011)

John is a man's man.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 26, 2011)

Bye bye Bats

Best fucking John everyone else is meh


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 27, 2011)

So where did that Kawaii truck chain letter start?


----------



## Pipe (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 27, 2011)

Do John,Dave,Sollux,Equius and Karkat mark their territory ? 

EDIT:derp I just got they're talking about the guys in general.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 27, 2011)

You know I saw that pic before but now seeing it in this thread I wonder. How do lesbians feel when they are with their female friends, and their female friends are naked.


----------



## mootz (Jul 27, 2011)

they feel like fucking them


----------



## shit (Jul 27, 2011)

I know that feel


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 27, 2011)

I have that feel all the time. But what I really want is to be there during the awkward moment when one of the girls looks at her friend and goes "Are you wet... and Touching yourself?".


----------



## mootz (Jul 27, 2011)

I always masterbate around my female friends, thats why we are so close.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2011)

My female friends always masturbate me when they're around. We're so close, that's why.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh that Banhammer.

Laughtrack


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 27, 2011)

It's on the tip of my tongue!


----------



## shit (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks cad, I needed another reason to hate vriska


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks Cad I needed another reason to think Vriska's cool.


----------



## shit (Jul 27, 2011)

I made tomatroll, you know


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 27, 2011)

Really ?


----------



## shit (Jul 27, 2011)

yes
hold on lemme pull up the post in the smiley request thread to verify (even tho the pic link is prolly dead if I was using my photobucket)


----------



## shit (Jul 27, 2011)

shit said:


> :tomatroll


I only ever used it once where it was really funny


----------



## Pipe (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 27, 2011)

I'd change the harpoon into a wand


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2011)

Eridan is the Ahab, it's him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 27, 2011)

fucking hell cad sorry I need to spread


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 27, 2011)

Eridan saves lives by being himself. :33


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 27, 2011)

fandom secrets...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2011)

Eridan inspiring hope


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

Killing them horrorterrors like what


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2011)

wow very nice MSPA sets up in dis club house of terrors


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Rem .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 27, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Eridan saves lives by being himself. :33





Platinum said:


> Eridan inspiring hope


I bet he killed himself when Eridan died.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 27, 2011)

He already took the important parts to heart. So I'm sure he gained enough self control and confidence to keep on trucking .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 27, 2011)

This is a story all about how
My life bifurcated, turned upside down
So just take a minute and sit down, Jeeves
And I’ll tell you all about how I’m fuckin’ COVERED IN BEES.

In a crowded hivestem born and raised
Decryptin’s how I spent most of my days
Writin’ out problems, solvin’ ‘em so rude
And codin’ some riddles like a cool dude
When a couple a trolls
Who were lookin’ to zing
Started makin’ trouble in my lawn ring
I got in one little fight and my ‘rail got mad
She said “I can’t believe they stuffed you into that little can.”

I griped and moaned at her for days and days
But she told me about warriors born and raised
Who lived long ago but who the hell cares
I put my walkman on and went back to my chair.

Next day, yo this is bad
Them trolls is back and I’m not so relaxed
What was it she said about startin’ a fight?
Uhhh this gettin’ kinda tight.

I whistled for my lusus but he was asleep
I looked at the trolls and they descended on me
Next thing I know I’m stuck in some trees
But I think, “Man, forget it - OH SHIT IT’S THE BEES”

My ‘rail got me down about 2 or 3
Stung all to hell and mad for a week
I looked at my moirail
And she giggled at me
She said, “You looked really silly all COVERED IN BEES.”


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 27, 2011)

Speaking of HOPE,


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 27, 2011)

NO ONE GIVES A SHIT ABOUT SOLLUX TV

NO ONE

AT ALL


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

Smh Sollux isn't as bad as Feferi, Aradia or Vriska. The first two are boring and the last one.. well bluh bluh.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 27, 2011)

Have you voted for how you want female Shepard to look like in Masseffect3?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Smh Sollux isn't as bad as Feferi, Aradia or Vriska. The first two are boring and the last one.. well bluh bluh.



lol Cubey at least Aradia did something, lol huge bitch>>>>>USELESS SIDE CHARACTER.

Feferi on the other hand we'll she's on the same level as him,


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 27, 2011)

I would vote for the blond one cuz its closest to one of my feme sheps.

But it didn't seem clear on the site I saw it on. Prolly was wrong site >_>


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 27, 2011)

jesus christ cubey do you really aspire to be a worse and worse person with every post?


----------



## Pipe (Jul 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Speaking of HOPE,



Now I want to see Barack Shepard punching the reporter


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Smh Sollux isn't as bad as Feferi, Aradia or Vriska. The first two are boring and the last one.. well bluh bluh.



Yeah cuz trapping Jack is boring


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 27, 2011)

You tell them Hussie.



> So if some twerp who's never put a stretch of hard work into anything aside from grinding for levels in WoW all weekend decides to get on my case about slowing down, I think I'll just start whispering "13 year break..."


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

Aradia is incredibly boring.

*AA: sigh i'm dead
AA: that's alright th0ugh i guess
AA: everything is 0kay really
AA: 0_0*

Smh.


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Hey Rem .



Hey Plat!
Is everyone still active in the mspa rp? While im on a labtop i could get online and post my entry and shit 

Oh and I started watching the my little pony friendship thingy....so cute


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 27, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> You tell them Hussie.



Already read it. Hussie's a champ.



Cubey said:


> Aradia is incredibly boring.
> 
> *AA: sigh i'm dead
> AA: that's alright th0ugh i guess
> ...



get the fuck out


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

Kiss me :33


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2011)

*Are you aware that HS fans are creating porn of you with Bro? Just google Hussie x Bro and some pretty interesting stuff shows up. How do you feel about the fact that people are jerking off to pics of you making out with your own made up character?*

_Anybody who thinks this information could possibly be surprising to me is so far out of the loop I don't even know what to tell you.

Did you know that right now, someone, somewhere, is jerking off to your formspring question?

And somewhere else entirely, someone is shipping your question with nepeta's corpse._

It's painful because it's true.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Hey Plat!
> Is everyone still active in the mspa rp? While im on a labtop i could get online and post my entry and shit



yes

important shit is going down there

now get your ass in gear


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Aradia is incredibly boring.
> 
> *AA: sigh i'm dead
> AA: that's alright th0ugh i guess
> ...



Cubey do you know how long ago that was ? Ya know what fuck it, I'm done.


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2011)

Cubey is such a fuckin comedian
im laughing!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 27, 2011)

Please tell me your being sarcastic.


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2011)

Alright im logging in!!!!
THE GAME

OUR GAME

OF LIFE


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK.
RIGHT WHEN I WANT TO GET BACK INTO THE MSPA RP MY MOM WANTS TO USE THE LABTOP

GOD

FEEL SO ANGRY I COULD CHOKE AND FUCK MY GIF IN THE ASS

GOD SO MUCH ANGST

FUCK MY LUCK


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2011)

God really mom :/


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2011)

*hey here's something: if derse only cares about destruction why would jack build a city?*

_The desert was boring._


----------



## Pipe (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh BS you are like our Gamzee


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 27, 2011)

> *Do trolls have boobs/nipples? Since they don't reproduce with their own bodies, is there really a need? Mindfang is shown to have boobs, but the others aren't. Is this an evolutionary thing, or did she just stuff something up her shirt?
> *
> Trolls also have a Will Smith.
> 
> ...



I'm surprised he didn't go with the battle milk lactation answer like last time.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 27, 2011)

*Are you going to be at otakon? 
*
 I will happen to be in the area over the weekend for unrelated reasons, but I don't think I'm going to pony up the 80 bucks or whatever to get a load of the animes. 

 What I might do is briefly lurk outside the convention, and sneak up behind HS cosplayers while they take photos of each other, and then quickly vanish into the scenery. 

 I'm suddenly not sure which idea is more amusing. Actually doing that, or the fact that by saying so here, I have guaranteed that all HS cosplayers will be nervously looking over their shoulders all weekend.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Hey Plat!
> Is everyone still active in the mspa rp? While im on a labtop i could get online and post my entry and shit
> 
> Oh and I started watching the my little pony friendship thingy....so cute



The RP is about as active as it has ever been.

It would be awesome if you could do those things.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> *hey here's something: if derse only cares about destruction why would jack build a city?*
> 
> _The desert was boring._



Well it is a desert .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 27, 2011)

> For others, a tedious, barely readable purple and brown rap-off was SALVAGED by a beautiful moment shared between friends.
> 
> And yet others were wondering why the fuck that page even existed at all.


I'm kinda in both camps there.

I think 'the worst rap off in paradox space' was better left unwritten.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 27, 2011)

> *It's pretty clear that a lot of Gamzee's lyrics were lifted from the Miracles song. I don't think I ever understood why that music video was blasphemy to Gamzee.
> 
> *It helps to imagine a devout muslim being shown a youtube video of a rapping Muhammad


Makes sense.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 27, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> *Are you going to be at otakon?
> *
> I will happen to be in the area over the weekend for unrelated reasons, but I don't think I'm going to pony up the 80 bucks or whatever to get a load of the animes.
> 
> ...



lol, I can see that shit happen.


----------



## shit (Jul 27, 2011)

the gamzee fandom was in need of a good trolling
they've had it too good

next up is kanaya fans


----------



## Pipe (Jul 27, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> *Are you going to be at otakon?
> *
> I will happen to be in the area over the weekend for unrelated reasons, but I don't think I'm going to pony up the 80 bucks or whatever to get a load of the animes.
> 
> ...



Hussie


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2011)

Hussie sneaking up on his own fans.... I can totally see that happening.


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2011)

Typint from black berry
Will try to obtain a usb keyboard then uh do the rp stuff on the privacy of my wii 
Really miss my pc, salvaged the hard drive but my ugh hopefully all my pics, music, games, anime and porno is in tact
I was so adduicted .....
Now I'm a broken man


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2011)

That sucks Rem .


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 27, 2011)

One of the worst blows that could possibly be dealt to a man


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Rem, next time you're on MSN, hit me up. Want to talk a bit about Lily's land and Yggy.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 27, 2011)

Trying to get my friend into MSPA at the moment.

His current reaction



> this comic has mind fucked me
> over 30 times
> alredady
> i cant even type anymore


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 27, 2011)

it's something you get used to


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it's something you get used to



It's quite on his end. I haven't received any messages. That was like 10 minutes ago.

He's reading PS. And is thoroughly enjoying it.



> lol
> it just mind fucks me every page


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2011)

Reading PS for the first time is an unbelievable experience


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 27, 2011)

Haven't talked to my recruit for a while. Wonder how he's reacted to these updates.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 27, 2011)

Feels good not to have the bath house as an option


----------



## shit (Jul 27, 2011)

hey sunny, as someone who's had experience getting banned for posting porn in the bathhouse, do you think I'll get in trouble for that one?


----------



## Pipe (Jul 28, 2011)

hmm that doesnt seems like bathhouse tier just oh god what tier


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Must be pretty bad huh ?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Shit gonna shit .


----------



## Didi (Jul 28, 2011)

shit,   why?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

John is the pimp.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh Homestuck in Jojo style.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 28, 2011)

Actually Shit I think that could be posted in the regular part of the forum, you can post the human centipede and not get banned, so I assume this version which shows no dick, or actual shit is safe enough.


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

well someone could say there's shit dribbling from vriska's mouth at the end


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2011)

Existed for more than a year now.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 28, 2011)

SUP guys read this. Then when you get to the end say so I'll put the other comics.

Trust me worth it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2011)

noob you little bastard.

There are limits to what I want to see in this thread.

You are now past that.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 28, 2011)

TV has said I broke the limit my work, IT IS DONE!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 28, 2011)

TV my combination of mad and sad at that comic is actually kinda bad, but at least it's making me forget the akward of telling a friend, "Hey bro you're invited to **** 18th birthday, yeah her mom set it up in a nice place. She called the 20 she invited special...
OH SHIT BRO Sorry man you're not invited I made a mistake... Oh... crap..."


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 28, 2011)

Also to be fair although all can be depressing the one  I linked is like really shitty, in terms of being a comic like yeah it's kinda sad because of what it's about, but the writing itself not so much. Now the story about the Bunny rabbit that's a good one.


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> SUP guys read this. Then when you get to the end say so I'll put the other comics.
> 
> Trust me worth it.



I read the whole thing

pretty boring, bro


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 28, 2011)

It gets better. Give me sec.
Here shit. I liked this one.
Though as I'd like to point out this isn't an instant cry yourself to sleep thing none of them are they are just well okay, kind of sad if ur in the mood for sad, but if you're not in the mood you probably won't even blink.


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

oh so that's why she hates her dad


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Had the weirdest dream/nightmare, one wants to hear it. It's pretty action packed it includes DBZ,Homestuck and Battle LA.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 28, 2011)

Go back to your threads about terrible food in highschools.

Also go back and read the comics I put.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh hey look more


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuck I'm writing this dream out in another tab and it sounds stupid, and it's long as fuck.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Fuck I'm writing this dream out in another tab and it sounds stupid, and it's long as fuck.



I feel like I need to read this...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

You wanna read half ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 28, 2011)

Then I'll be wondering how it ended.

That's not the sort of thing I want to take to my grave.


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

why do they have tits growing out of their stomachs?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't know hell I don't even remember uploading that pic, but it was in my imgur so I said fuck it let's post.


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

that one's been posted before
very nice


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 28, 2011)

Has the full set of these been posted yet?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

Remember kids, lolita is free speech because it's not really happening


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2011)

^Yeah, we're definitely in the land of filth and buckets.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Remember kids, lolita is free speech because it's not really happening



Not sure if serious.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 28, 2011)

>Not sure if BH is serious

Shaking my head
**


----------



## Sylar (Jul 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Remember kids, lolita is free speech because it's not really happening



Pedophiles are just oppressed minorities like Jews in World War II and African-Americans prior to the Civil Rights Movement.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Not sure if serious.


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

oni's such a slave to the establishment now


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2011)

>Farmville toolbar

Ban, I am disappoint.

Otherwise,


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Has the full set of these been posted yet?



no
you should post them
in the fanart thread


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Farmville toolbar
> 
> Ban, I am disappoint.



Borrowed Comp. I use Google Chrome.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2011)

I like how the pedo/weeaboo forum hasn't had any new posts in 2 days.

And when I visited it to see Ban's thread, the only people checking out the forum were:
4 (1 members & 3 guests)


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Kanaya part of RDA 

seriously, check this shit out.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Kanaya part of RDA
> 
> seriously, check this shit out.



And there was much rejoicing.


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

that's awesome

but that purple and pink dress she's wearing in that one colored zooming shot is bleh


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Those poor repressed pedophiles .


----------



## Pipe (Jul 28, 2011)

ahaha oni and his crusade to make pedophilia look normal


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Don't mock the next civil rights movement pipe.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 28, 2011)

So does that make Oni their MLK or their Malcolm X?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Lolis smh  .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2011)

Pipe said:


> ahaha oni and his crusade to make pedophilia look normal


iknorite?

And in the Blender, I'm the villain for calling him on that shit


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Oni is taking aggressive measures. So Malcom X .


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I like how the pedo/weeaboo forum hasn't had any new posts in 2 days.
> 
> And when I visited it to see Ban's thread, the only people checking out the forum were:
> 4 (1 members & 3 guests)



My most epic posts were deleted by mr "protect freedom of speeh" over there so it's only use is to see damaris being anti-terrible.


Sunuvmann said:


> iknorite?
> 
> And in the Blender, I'm the villain for calling him on that shit



Blender being the operative word :33


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

ban so jelly of blender


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2011)

Sylar said:


> So does that make Oni their MLK or their Malcolm X?





Platinum said:


> Oni is taking aggressive measures. So Malcom X .


Either way, that'd make me KKK.

I don't know how to feel about that.

But then I remember that they're pedos so im 0kay with it.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Either way, that'd make me KKK.
> 
> I don't know how to feel about that.
> 
> But then I remember that they're pedos so im 0kay with it.



People that hate pedos= normal people.

So that doesn't make you KKK sunny, it makes you normal....ish .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Lolicons and KKK. I don't really wanna talk about either unless it has to do with beating them with large blunt objects.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2011)

Why would you beat a little girl with a large blunt object?

Do you want to dickslap lolis KT?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Lolicons are the people that watch Loli porn. Fuckhead


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Lolicons are the people that watch Loli porn. Fuckhead


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 28, 2011)

No it doesn't it refers to the genre, well strictly speaking it Japan it can refer to the person who likes said genre, but tracing the etymology of the word it refers to the girl.


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

well the context KT used it in was obvs
but sunny was obvs joking
so...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

shit said:


> ban so jelly of blender


I really wish I could get the blender.
It seems like it could be really fun, if you know, got it.
I don't pretend that I do


Sunuvmann said:


> Either way, that'd make me KKK.
> 
> I don't know how to feel about that.
> 
> But then I remember that they're pedos so im 0kay with it.


Feels good man.


KizaruTachio said:


> Lolicons are the people that watch Loli porn. Fuckhead


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


>



:I


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2011)

I laugh at KT trying to find the real meaning of lolicon.

Just like I laugh at the update Hussie made just now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice try, but the notifier wins out again 

...

...

...

*checks anyway*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2011)

/realizes computer shut down
/fires up notifier

>It gives a false positive


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2011)

I just don't ever listen to stroev.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> :I



I know what it means. Still irrelevant tho


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I just don't ever listen to stroev.


You know you want you.

btw I wonder how long Hussie will keep up this format


----------



## Didi (Jul 28, 2011)

Stroev said:


> I laugh at KT trying to find the real meaning of lolicon.
> 
> Just like I laugh at the update Hussie made just now.




fuck you


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 28, 2011)

Stroev said:


> I laugh at KT trying to find the real meaning of lolicon.
> 
> Just like I laugh at the update Hussie made just now.



Lol Urban dictionary.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

It's not like Lolicon is in Webster's dictonary. 

Anyways thinking this is gonna be my next set 



Jojo and Ponies, perfect combo right ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2011)

>Kt decries lolicon

>posts shows for little girls


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

we're all posting on a forum dedicated to an anime that's kept afloat by the japanese housewife demographic


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Comparing Loli to MLP.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

KT's fetish is for the equine tv not the little girls.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

shit said:


> we're all posting on a forum dedicated to an anime that's kept afloat by the japanese housewife demographic



Really ? I always assumed most of Naruto's ratings came from weaboos. If you find a weaboo you'll find a ninja head-band, it's almost guaranteed.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> KT's fetish is for the equine tv not the little girls.



Do I look like Cubey to you ?


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a new piece of (shit) fan-art for you all. It's Gamzee.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Do I look like Cubey to you ?


Just ignore them KT, that's what you've been telling me to do


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> KT's fetish is for the equine tv not the little girls.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Hey guys, I have a new piece of (shit) fan-art for you all. It's Gamzee.



Shut up, that is amazing. 

Also


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2011)

It's almost like blackest night, but with ponies.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

I watched my little pony. It has some unknown charm that compelled me to watch a lot of eppies, but is not the second coming of firefly that so many people are making it out to be


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I watched my little pony. It has some unknown charm that compelled me to watch a lot of eppies, but is not the second coming of* firefly* that so many people are making it out to be



What is firefly ?


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I watched my little pony. It has some unknown charm that compelled me to watch a lot of eppies, but is not the second coming of firefly that so many people are making it out to be


I have never claimed that it is, I just want people to stop bashing on it for no reason. And for it to stop being compared to Cubey's hoofbeast obsession.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What is firefly ?


KT. You are my bro. But I have rarely been so tempted to smack a bitch for ignorance as now.

I'm not even a huge fan of the show (I've watched a few eps) and it is one of the shows with the largest and most vocal fan base.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

MLP is cubert tier.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> MLP is cubert tier.


Plat, don't make me regret not repping you with autoplay MLP theme song.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2011)

any sane man's reaction to MLP in a nutshell


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What is firefly ?






Say that again and I'll bring up the cutie crusaders


Cadrien said:


> I have never claimed that it is, I just want people to stop bashing on it for no reason. And for it to stop being compared to Cubey's hoofbeast obsession.



"so many"


And you gotta admit. It's a likely target.

I remember seeing a video where bill clinton is on a radio show and he answers all three questions about my little pony correctly. Like the clinton. the real one.
Although when going for sexual innocence one shouldn't try to mention clinton too much


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

I was Seven at the time this shit came out.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I was Seven at the time this shit came out.



I've recently downloaded this app that measures and tells me how much of a fuck I give about the information that is given to me.


....




funny seems to be broken or something


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Plat, don't make me regret not repping you with autoplay MLP theme song.



That would make you below cubey tier if you did that.

And since you aren't below cubey you can't do it .


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 28, 2011)

An appropriate usage of that gif 



> And you gotta admit. It's a likely target.


Admittedly, but in for every FireEel, there are 2 Cadrien and Banhammer's


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> any sane man's reaction to MLP in a nutshell



The real reason weeping angels cover their eyes.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The real reason weeping angels cover their eyes.



it all makes so much sense now


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

This Firefly thing only ran for 4 months and once again I was seven at the time so yeah.....


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Admittedly, but in for every FireEel, there are 2 Cadrien and Banhammer's



That reminds me of that one time I was at a stable and we brought the saddle and the brush over, and well the rest is history.

2006, what an amazing year that was.



Platinum said:


> The real reason weeping angels cover their eyes.



You discovered blink and the lone dalek.

so cute 

Any of you other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) not watching Who?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it all makes so much sense now



You can't really blame them for murdering people now. Anyone would do the same in their shoes.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> funny seems to be broken or something






			
				Plat said:
			
		

> That would make you below cubey tier if you did that.
> 
> And since you aren't below cubey you can't do it


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abJOMjsgc-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You can't really blame them for murdering people now. Anyone would do the same in their shoes.



the most tragic characters in DW


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> You discovered blink and the lone dalek.
> 
> so cute
> 
> Any of you other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) not watching Who?



I decided to wear a weeping angel set due to them appearing in the fall trailer. I watched blink/ a time of angels and flesh and stone a while ago .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

I guess MLP is one of those things that requires you to be secure with your masculinity.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> the most tragic characters in DW



Somehow I get the feeling that this is all cubey's fault.


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Really ? I always assumed most of Naruto's ratings came from weaboos. If you find a weaboo you'll find a ninja head-band, it's almost guaranteed.



due to all the effort and money involved in sending the product out globally, I'm sure the producer's make much more on local japanese ratings, which I've heard are made up mostly with housewives


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Somehow I get the feeling that this is all cubey's fault.



lots of things are Cubey's fault


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I guess MLP is one of those things that requires you to be secure with your masculinity.



I guess mlp is one of those things that also requires you to not have taste 

/rimshot


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

shit said:


> due to all the effort and money involved in sending the product out globally, I'm sure the producer's make much more on local japanese ratings, which I've heard are made up mostly with housewives



Ahh I see  .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2011)

KT just got toasted


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 28, 2011)

I feel like every time mlp is discussed, the maximum quality this thread can ever achieve drops irreversibly. 

It's like the third law of thermodynamics.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I guess mlp is one of those things that also requires you to not have taste
> 
> /rimshot


Well I guess that means that since you like a lot of the things I like that neither of us have taste


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh shit that reminds me, it wasn't a stable it was the horse picket. The stable didn't happen untill two thousand and nine.

And I didn't like it. I didn't like it at all.




The stable that is



Crimson Dragoon said:


> the most tragic characters in DW



If you read the fan theories they become even so more tragic.
But that explains why they live in england. They're out to kill Radcliffe for Equus.


Platinum said:


> I decided to wear a weeping angel set due to them appearing in the fall trailer. I watched blink/ a time of angels and flesh and stone a while ago .



I take it back then. You're twenty minutes less terrible.



KizaruTachio said:


> I guess MLP is one of those things that requires you to be secure with your masculinity.





That is absolutely a thing which you just said.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I feel like every time mlp is discussed, the maximum quality this thread can ever reach drops irreversibly.
> 
> It's like the third law of thermodynamics.



it just falls harder than Tavros did 

truly a tragedy


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> KT just got toasted



I did ? Could have fooled me.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Where's a glue factory when you need one?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I guess mlp is one of those things that also requires you to not have taste
> 
> /rimshot



Please let's stop talking about the stable. It's giving me PTSD


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

Harry Potter likes ponies too

You've seen the pictures


----------



## shit (Jul 28, 2011)

sure is deliciously elitist in here


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

sure is. Almost 30k posts now. That happened fast.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 28, 2011)

shit said:


> sure is deliciously elitist in here



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Bill Clinton watches MLP can't say that about Pokemon, can you ?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Bill Clinton watches MLP can't say that about Pokemon, can you ?



You really want to rally behind Bill Clinton?

Really?


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Bill Clinton watches MLP can't say that about Pokemon, can you ?



Oh man, Bill Clinton.

My envy is palpable.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

What, he balanced the budget.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Nothing wrong with that.



especially when ponies get brought up

elitism becomes the glue of quality


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh gog this is gonna be a political cluster fuck now


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

man, bitches be hating on clinton, he at least takes his blowjobs somewhere fancy.


Lewisnky got all the luck if you ask me


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope not 

Look, let's just agree that ponies are not the same as Cubey's hoofbeasts and move on.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2011)

I accept your terms, Cad 

we move on

Plat, let us discuss, say, your progress on Who

how's that coming along


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Best prez of the last decade. Just hating because he likes MLP and not that shitty anime.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

You know the rules, you gotta put something better to move onwards with


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Ahh that is like the worst possible ninja ever. Retract that statement


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Best prez of the last decade. Just hating because he likes MLP and not that shitty anime.



It was the ninetees man.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 28, 2011)

shut the fuck up KT, we're moving on

this is Doc Who country now


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I accept your terms, Cad
> 
> we move on
> 
> ...



Just got like 5 eps left of the 9th doctor. Then i'm all square on the modern eps.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Stetsons are cool.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIVjOicPDv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

And quality begins to go back up.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Stetsons are cool.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

a favorite negging image




and with this I'm off to bed


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2011)

I loved this scene

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhqrfHizYvY[/YOUTUBE]

Shut the Doctor the fuck down


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Rory knows his shit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

you can trick some of the companions all the time and you can trick all of the companions some of the time, but you cannot trick rory williams ever at any time for any reason whatsoever, not if you value your life, or your continued existence, it's the one thing you do not do, Rory. .


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Rory The Roman.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2011)

> it's the one thing you do not do, Rory


And if you do do Rory, you get a time-baby.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 28, 2011)

His seed is just that potent.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 29, 2011)

Don't worry WhoElse that update will come eventually, and then we can talk about MSPA again.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2011)

You working on that secret wizard image who?

Also "MSPA General Discussion Thread IV - In which no MSPA discussion happens"


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 29, 2011)

I finished it a few days ago.




WhoElse said:


> It's finished bros.
> 
> I finished it. But, I'm not that happy with how it turned out.
> 
> ...


----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2011)

dat opacity


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 29, 2011)

Don't forget overlaying and using "multiply" layers.


----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2011)

now you've gone over my head


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2011)

has this thing been posted yet?


----------



## Pipe (Jul 29, 2011)

the video yes, the gif no


----------



## Sylar (Jul 29, 2011)

If Hussie follows the latest pattern we should hopefully get an update either today or tomorrow.

Ya know, I have seen some horrible things on NF. I have seen people threaten to commit suicide over negs, I have seen mods claim pedophilia as an acceptable thing, and I have even seen Cubey be Cubey. But just when I think I've seen everything terrible this forum has to offer...


*Spoiler*: __ 





KizaruTachio said:


> What is firefly ?








My faith in humanity steadily rushes to zero.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMcEBX74AWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Don't worry WhoElse that update will come eventually, and then we can talk about MSPA again.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

Sylar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was seven


----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2011)

firefly's some show rite?
I don't watch tv


----------



## Sylar (Jul 29, 2011)

Your excuses are like Cubey's posts. 

They are worth nothing.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

Do you remember what you were watching when you were seven  ? I really doubt it.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 29, 2011)

I remember watching Firefly.


----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2011)

when I was 7, I was watching my favorite shows ever
the last 18 years shows have been all downhill into the shitter since


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 29, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> KT. You are my bro. But I have rarely been so tempted to smack a bitch for ignorance as now.
> 
> I'm not even a huge fan of the show (I've watched a few eps) and it is one of the shows with the largest and most vocal fan base.



Pretty much this KT. Pretty much this


----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2011)

wait what am I saying 18 years
I mean 21 years since

you know you're old when you mix up how old you are


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 29, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I've recently downloaded this app that measures and tells me how much of a fuck I give about the information that is given to me.
> 
> 
> ....
> ...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

What part of I was seven don't you guys understand.  You all have to understand I'm like 15 while you guys are in your early 20's, that's like a 5-7 year difference. So obviously I'm not gonna be watching the same shit as you guys.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 29, 2011)

Never watched Firefly, never care. But I heard its fans treat it like Jesus second coming.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Never watched Firefly, never care.* But I heard its fans are treat it like Jesus second coming.*



The proof is in the posts


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 29, 2011)

The thing about Firefly is it was the Star Trek of my generation


----------



## mootz (Jul 29, 2011)

lol personal preferences


----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2011)

the star trek of my generation was the x-files


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 29, 2011)

Hah my fave episode of that season.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 29, 2011)

Never watched star trek but I watched the x-files the intro song creeped me out as a kid.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

shit said:


> the star trek of my generation was the x-files



I hated that theme song as a kid made me scared of fucking aliens. That and this book I read last summer about that guy who got abducted, ended up dropping it because I got paranoid. I think it was called communion.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

It creeped you out too Pipe :33


----------



## mootz (Jul 29, 2011)

ur like 12 right


----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2011)

only the best shows have the creepiest theme songs


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 29, 2011)

Nah he's 16 so yes he's at the most turrible age.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

Only shitty thing about being 15 is not having a car. Everything else is heaven... for the most part.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a car since I was 15


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 29, 2011)

How's your terrible school food?
I bet they don't even serve hot plates, or Japanese, or Korean, or Chinese?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I have a car since I was 15


Teach me your ways oh great wizard.



noobthemusical said:


> How's your terrible school food?
> *I bet they don't even serve hot plates, or Japanese, or Korean, or Chinese?*




What high school serves this kind of stuff ? I mean we get egg rolls but #1 I don't eat pork and #2 The chicken ones are so fucking sketchy, like it tastes chicken-ish but there is no chicken to be found inside said egg role. I hate school food so I just use lunch money on the mall and stuff.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm going to miss Home-School bro.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

Who knows ? You may be a social fucking god and you just don't know it yet


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 29, 2011)

That's why I'm going back. I just don't want to eat that shitty food.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

Make lunch or something.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What high school serves this kind of stuff ? I mean we get egg rolls but #1 I don't eat pork and #2 The chicken ones are so fucking sketchy, like it tastes chicken-ish but there is no chicken to be found inside said egg role. I hate school food so I just use lunch money on the mall and stuff.



Mine .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What is firefly ?



oh jesus fuck

resisturgetonegresisturgetonegresisturgetonegresisturgetonegresisturgetonegresisturgetoneg


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I have a car since I was 15



Yeah but you're mexican, it's either stolen or bought with drug money.

Or both.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

Your leaving your self wide open for a Kangaroo pouch joke TV. With that I'm going to bed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah that's right, realise you back talked me and run away like a good little bitch.


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

The fuck is Firefly?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 29, 2011)

oh Cubey, even you can't fuck up that badly


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

Has history not taught you anything CD


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 29, 2011)

Surely you would have thought of doing some google searching by now?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwVqW6J4FRc[/YOUTUBE]


^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) everywhere


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What high school serves this kind of stuff ? .



Mine. There's a separate line for takeout containers.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah that's right, realise you back talked me and run away like a good little bitch.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> The fuck is Firefly?



it just goes to show the kind of company people who dont watch firefly like to keep


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 29, 2011)

FYI to the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who haven't watched Firefly

"Serenity" the firefly in MSPA, that's a reference to that show.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Well I sho does love cookin up some foo fo massah
> 
> > is not really black



How low will you sink cubey ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 29, 2011)

Quality is always a positive. At zero, you are contributing nothing. Cubey however is a negative quantity because his failure negates the contributions of others.

And a negative value can go on forever.

So to answer your question:


> How low will you sink cubey ?


"To Negative Infinity And Beyond!"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

Seriously though that's not cool. If you made a joke about us stealing stuff or not being able to talk correctly I would be like "Whatever just a black joke." But Cubey kinda overstepped his boundaries.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 29, 2011)

What's he even trying to say there? I honestly cannot tell.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

He's making fun of slave dialect.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 29, 2011)

I know, but I sort of wonder what the words were supposed to mean.

It's like this weird, almost morbid curiosity I can't explain


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 29, 2011)

Cubetard translated said:
			
		

> Well I sho does love cookin up some foo fo massah


Well, good sir, I sure do enjoy cooking up food for my wife raping, slave beating, master.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Well if the slave is cubey and his wife a horsecock then I don't see any problems with that


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, maybe one problem.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 29, 2011)

With Cubey there is always at least one problem.
**


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 29, 2011)

Cripes, we need an update.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 29, 2011)

I got 99 problems but Cubey ain't one.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2011)

You're not quality enough for that song Sunny.


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 29, 2011)

Cubey said:
			
		

> Well I sho does love cookin up some foo fo massah



What the fuck man. That's a bit far don't you think?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 29, 2011)

Suck it, Zeni.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 29, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> What the fuck man. That's a bit far don't you think?



well, Cubey is a fucking moron


----------



## Pipe (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh you gringos and your ^ (use bro) problems.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 29, 2011)

*WHOOPS, PAUSE*
_Posted on 29 July 2011 by Andrew_

 I'm heading out for the weekend. I had planned on putting something up  before I left, but guess I'm running late with it. Wasn't planning on a  break of such length, but looks like there'll be nothing to see until  next week, due to *mishaps*.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2011)

So no update until next week .


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> How low will you sink cubey ?



I actually got repped for that post 

Nice to know I am worth stalking though.



KizaruTachio said:


> Seriously though that's not cool. If you made a joke about us stealing stuff or not being able to talk correctly I would be like "Whatever just a black joke." But Cubey kinda overstepped his boundaries.



> half-black

Bite me oversensitive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2011)

yeah, the inside half I'm sure ....


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2011)

No, my father is black 

And I live in BK

> is surrounded by blacks 24/7

so lol at some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) getting butthurt over slave jokes
not that it matters, I'm sure KT is black just based on how much he gets shit on in this thread


----------



## mootz (Jul 29, 2011)

I was looking forward to an update.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 29, 2011)

Two more days of this...




Cubey said:


> No, my father is black
> 
> And *I live in BK*



I'm reading this as Burger King and there's nothing anyone can say to convince me otherwise.

NOTHING.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I actually got repped for that post
> 
> Nice to know I am worth stalking though.
> 
> ...




Because reading a thread you posted in is stalking 


You literally said right after that post I'm not black, like right under the shit.  And even if you are black it doesn't  make it any less ignorant.  Obviously I'm not over sensitive because Sunny and Pipe make black jokes, but I don't mind because ya know, they're funny. Instead of coming of ignorant and unnecessary.

EDIT:Who shits on me again ? Cuz I'm pretty cool with everyone in this thread


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2011)

Well there's TV.

But then again Cubey has zero ground to stand on with that statement.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

Me and TV mess with each other but he just repped me yesterday. So I'm pretty sure we're cool.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2011)

Everyone shits on everyone in this thread.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

Cubey gave me my first neg in 2 years


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2011)

cubey negs don't count


----------



## Sylar (Jul 29, 2011)

Cubey negs should be treated as a pos.

It's a double negative you see.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2011)

it's like weed or sex with a porn star


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Or someone half your age +7


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2011)

except these are all good things


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, it looks like I'm going to be gone until that update arrives. Back to tumblr I go.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2011)

We will miss you WhoElse .


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 29, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Or someone half your age +7



Could have sworn this said something else earlier...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2011)

impossible


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2011)

Improbable!


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 29, 2011)

Inconceivable.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 29, 2011)

You keep using these words, I do not think they mean what they think you mean.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2011)

be careful WE, tumblr is a hive of scum and villainy.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2011)

Tumblr is an accursed place.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

When I search for homestuck fanart on Tumblr I find things.... horrible things.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2011)

Tumblr is like deviantart for deviants.

Think on that for a moment


----------



## WhoElse (Jul 29, 2011)

It's a missionary thing. I usually stay on my dashboard and look at the stuff my dA buddies post. They are also my top gif and fan art suppliers. Like this creepy Aradia gif.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

I blog on Tumblr but I'm pretty lazy about it.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 30, 2011)

hi


----------



## Pipe (Jul 30, 2011)

Welcome to the madness that is the mspa thread.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

New member ?


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 30, 2011)

my cousin has gotten me to read hs again  i was stuck for like....... a year.

so hey !

oh fuck posts count here? i guess i can't spam. dammit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

Skooter's in the middle of act 4 atm. She's coming up on Accelerate


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2011)

Skotty said:


> i guess i can't spam.


Lol                      .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah you should probably check the title.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Skooter's in the middle of act 4 atm. She's coming up on Accelerate



I approve of that progress


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

I have more MSPA posts than I have Claymore posts


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

And I spammed the fuck outta the Claymore thread


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

Not that it counts anymore


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

Stupid 10k limit


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I have more MSPA posts than I have Claymore posts


that is quite shocking, TV


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

Okay I'm done.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

have you ever beaten Abi's record, TV


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

Can't say I have, I'm more of a marathoner than a sprinter


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

Actually looking at the post counts, you and I need to shape up


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

time to stock up on posts then


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

This is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

gonna stock up like Uva with his Cell Medals


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

be the Pimp of Posts. Best title


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh gog dammit, when'd KT and Plat pass me


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

time to dominate this shit


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

more posts, more power


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

KT is a dirty vriska loving spammer, he doesn't count


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

KT is snorlax tier


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

give me more strength, MSPA thread


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm going to give this 10 to 1 odds of a gegging though. Maybe if we insult spiderbitch every post he'll go for it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

I need more posts


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 30, 2011)

I was going to try to type like Terezi but I figured it would be obnoxious.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

I hear we're talking about post counts


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

I will be the tearer to gain more power if need be


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

We've got to keep it real CD


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

that's good. High post counts are the only thing that allows us to ballance our rep power against other section ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that aren't blender


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

KT is above me in posts here?

That is unacceptable.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

indeed TV, we got to ride on the right time


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

because let's face it blender is just mad on rep roids


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> indeed TV, we got to ride on the right time



after all, time is the one that judged all


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

I've been head post count ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in this thread basically since the second thread onwards and intend on retaining the belt for as long as I can.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

what is the score by the way? I don't expect to be tremendously high because I don't post during hiatus


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> because let's face it blender is just mad on rep roids



Post count is a mans trusty weapon.

I'm closing in on 20K .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2011)

Y'alls post cunts are gaping


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I've been  *count **^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) *in this thread


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> what is the score by the way? I don't expect to be tremendously high because I don't post during hiatus



KizaruTachio	454
Platinum	416
Sunuvmann	365
Crossbow	342
shit	315
noobthemusical	257
Banhammer	201
Cubey	178


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Post count is a mans trusty weapon.
> 
> I'm closing in on 20K .



20 thousand huh? I scored number 37 last year when I had 21 thousand posts


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

just remember that every day the sun goes up


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Y'alls post cunts are gaping


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

We're OBD'ers tho. We get massively ripped off with the convo


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 30, 2011)

oh my God I laughed


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> just remember that every day the sun goes up



all we've got to do is shout out our desires and regret nothing


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

haha, platinum didn't even score top one hundred last year


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> 20 thousand huh? I scored number 37 last year when I had 21 thousand posts



Number 37 on the forums?

I'm number 61 currently .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

just tighten up


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> haha, platinum didn't even score top one hundred last year



I've upped my game since then.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

Also fuck I'm nearly at 20k too


----------



## Pipe (Jul 30, 2011)

I will never be in the top 10 here


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I've upped my game since then.



yeah, you'll definitely make the list, there's only an average of + 2k every poster gets per year


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Plat, you must surpass KT

we believe in you :33


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I will never be in the top 10 here



I'm almost on top ten of the entire forum. I should be closing in on top twenty no doubt about it


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Also fuck I'm nearly at 20k too



Hitting a milestone .



Banhammer said:


> yeah, you'll definitely make the list, there's only an average of + 2k every poster gets per year



Yep .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2011)

You should feel bad.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

I know I'm in, or nearly in the top 100 of rep too. What am I doing with my life


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

I still remember when spy made fun of me for reaching 15k 


Now I'm almost doubling that shit


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 30, 2011)

> Plat, you must surpass KT
> 
> we believe in you


believe in me who believes in you


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I'm almost on top ten of the entire forum. I should be closing in on top twenty no doubt about it



You are number 15 according to my count.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I know I'm in, or nearly in the top 100 of rep too. What am I doing with my life



nothing TV

nothing


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

what's the bottom value of the top 100 rep points?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Skotty said:


> believe in me who believes in you



yeah something like that


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I know I'm in, or nearly in the top 100 of rep too. What am I doing with my life



You are a proud member of the wasted life brigade.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

empty of desire, the host of the purple medals


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

that's intresting


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> empty of desire, the host of the purple medals



[YOUTUBE]k1-TrAvp_xs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

too easy to get fat on posts in the obd and on mspa threads tho


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]k1-TrAvp_xs[/YOUTUBE]



tree of life killed that song for me.


I hate it now.

HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

yep, the OBD helps out with them post counts


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

Unless you refuse to post outside the convo thread.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

The OBD is just too uninteresting for me at the moment to post in that much.

Major snorlaxing all up in that bitch.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

yeah the convo trashing is a fucking rip off


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Unless you refuse to post outside the convo thread.



which is understandable 

the things you sometime see...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The OBD is just too uninteresting for me at the moment to post in that much.
> 
> Major snorlaxing all up in that bitch.



unless I make a thread

even then it's a losing battle against the snorlaxing general populace


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2011)

I think I might have been pushed from the top 10 of Rep.

Or maybe just in. Idk.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

last convo was great tho
No Gynoids Allowed



> the things you sometime see...



Madara is easly a planet buster

On a fucking Harry Potter thread


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I think I might have been pushed from the top 10 of Rep.
> 
> Or maybe just in. Idk.



you and shit are like, our Gold Standard for MSPA readers impact on rep economy.
You whore your ass into that list


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 30, 2011)

this thread is so fast
it reminds me of the good old days in my foruming


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

Let's take a fine moment to admire the collection of sigquotes we all have



			
				Crimson Dragoon said:
			
		

> hadomaru is my shoe now in the same way that Hikawa is TWF's shoe
> 
> I kicked his ass so hard that my foot got lodged up his ass and now I use him as footwear
> 
> ...



memories :33


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> No Gynoids Allowed



ski tried to be an idiot there

luckily I shut him up with three words

vote lynch ski


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Let's take a fine moment to admire the collection of sigquotes we all have





			
				HeatMetal said:
			
		

> i heard the original "gynoids" was just barbie dolls with holes for your wingwong



so wonderful :33


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

I've long erased my sigquotes, but fortunately the wiki is there for us



			
				Red said:
			
		

> Oh fuckity fuck fuck fuck . It happened yesterday. I'm pretty sure nobody was suppoused to be back for hours and hours. My twin was out with her friends, My little sis was out seeing a movie and on a play date with her friend and my baby sis was at the day care. My mom was suppoused to be at work till later that night so I had the whole house to myself. I start organizing my porn folder and I'm on my "alternative folder", you know the one with crossdressing futa and generally anything not confined within the " Normal sex" and I look at the time and realize I haven't showered. So I leave what I was doing and ate had a shower. I come out and there is my mom sitting on the pc booking a flight ticket. Oh god what. I try to remember, did I close out and log off? I keep all my stuff password protected, but I wasn't sure whether I logged out or not. Today I'm playing brawl and my mom is going out with my sister and asks me what I did today, I say I just lazed about, used to the PC and played brawl and she lols and says "Teenage boys, well theres something I have to talk to you about". My mind flashed to yesterday. God what. Do you know what makes it bad? I have no real porn only hentai and she probably saw my alternative folder, she's probably thinking "My son is into weird nonsense something is wrong with him" and she's like a puritan minister on crack. Oh god what. I know what the "Talk" is about how am I gonna handle it? My choice is avoid her like a sickness. Should I go "Mom I'm not a young boy anymore and it's only healthy" BUT CROSDRESSING TENTACLE FUTA IS NOT HEALTHY. AT ALL. Oh wow so BH how do I survive this ? Should I bite the bullet that may very well kill me? I'm going to burn. I'm going down in flames. Burning flames


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> ski tried to be an idiot there



What is up with him lately?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

lolred

just

lol


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm proud of my collection of quotes.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Red's mom is in a constant flux of disappointment 

she probably tried to commit suicide multiple times, but never went through with it


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'm proud of my collection of quotes.



...







...








Wanknovas


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

You can't really blame his mom though.

Just imagine what she has to deal with having a son like Red.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You can't really blame his mom though.
> 
> Just imagine what she has to deal with having a son like Red.



I would have disowned Red


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To my credit me and mein square kicked out most of the awful people. Of course it was an awful idea to begin with but oh well.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

we all made mistakes Plat


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I would have disowned Red



Then you would be unleashing Red onto an unsuspecting world.

His mom is a saint. Containing all that awful, quarantining it from the public.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

his mother is a brave woman


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> we all made mistakes Plat



And we all learn from them.

I wonder if I will do the OBD Awards again this year .


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh we've all done terrible things with wanknoving one way or another


Also, I'm sure Rild's mother is a lot more relieved now that her son showed a much healthier intrest in church and children's cartoons


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Plat, the OBD Awards is your specialty

it's like your child

you can't just neglect it


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Oh we've all done terrible things with wanknoving one way or another
> 
> 
> Also, I'm sure Rild's mother is a lot more relieved now that her son showed a much healthier intrest in church and children's cartoons



I mean loli hentai and nun rape


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

I wish we could have allowed the Roast into our section. So many people need a good dose of unrestrained relentless mass mob mocking


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Plat, the OBD Awards is your specialty
> 
> it's like your child
> 
> you can't just neglect it



You just want to win everything again .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

the sick fires would have been amazing


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You just want to win everything again .



there's that, but at least you'd be giving the others a chance to win something as well :33


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

Maybe I could win the most australian award this year


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

you mean the chance to loose


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

I barely even get a goddamned nomination


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Maybe I could win the most australian award this year



only time will tell


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> there's that, but at least you'd be giving the others a chance to win something as well :33



Eh i'll most likely three peat this bitch.

So i'll probably have to start reintegrating into the obd some time this august or September to get ready.



Taurus Versant said:


> Maybe I could win the most australian award this year



That will most definitely be a category.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

> KizaruTachio 454
> Platinum 416
> Sunuvmann 365
> Crossbow 342
> ...



I'm okay with this


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Eh i'll most likely three peat this bitch.
> 
> So i'll probably have to start reintegrating into the obd some time this august or September to get ready.



good to hear


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

give it time you spamming post cunt


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

I mean post count


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

KT believing quality ==  quantity smh


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> KT believing quality ==  quantity smh



infinite smh loop


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> give it time you spamming post cunt


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

Maybe some poor schmuck will nominate me for best debater again


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

KT you will lose.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

Maybe you'll kill yourself? Kick things off with a bang


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

we're talking about people being shitty and low and behold, here comes cubey


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Maybe some poor schmuck will nominate me for best debater again



I know right 

still makes me laugh to this day


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Maybe some poor schmuck will nominate me for best debater again



Yeah that was fucking hysterical .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

No I'm sorry, I don't mean that


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

if you killed yourself we'd all miss out on the chance.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah that was fucking hysterical .



we should all vote for Cubey as best debater as one big joke


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> No I'm sorry, I don't mean that



Well, if you insist


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

And that's just not right.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

No one heir could have all that power


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

10 points to who ever gets it


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> we should all vote for Cubey as best debater as one big joke



More depressing than a joke really


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Maybe you'll kill yourself? Kick things off with a bang



Maybe one of these days you will hop off of my penile shaft


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> we should all vote for Cubey as best debater as one big joke



I'll hand cubert a special award this year.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> 10 points to who ever gets it



I got it :33


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

At least he didn't make up "The Meat Dimension "


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

The "blockiest loser" award or something.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

Maybe one day you'll quit living in the delusion that people like you


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> No one heir could have all that power






Oh God that squiddle tho


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'll hand cubert a special award this year.



I look forward to it


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Plat, will EM get a special award for himself too

if anyone deserves a special award, it's EM


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

So many honorary awards.


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Maybe one day you'll quit living in the delusion that people like you



That would've hurt if you actually mattered, TV :33


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> So many honorary awards.



so little time


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Plat, will EM get a special award for himself too
> 
> if anyone deserves a special award, it's EM



An Honorary Award for "Most Toasters Violated In The Past Year"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

Most likely to murder someone with a toaster on a blind date.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> An Honorary Award for "Most Toasters Violated In The Past Year"



those poor toasters


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

Speaking of the OBD, we need more Homestuck threads. It seems all I see in that section these days is X vs HST.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Most likely to murder someone with a toaster on a blind date.



this is also a good one


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> those poor toasters



An altar of jerking wires and broken steel.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

that's because 90% of vs threads are trash tier, KT.

Eridan vs Chacha was glorious though


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Speaking of the OBD, we need more Homestuck threads. It seems all I see in that section these days is X vs HST.



These days? It's been like that for about a year and a half now. Maybe more.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

Rapier wit and cutting jokes


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Eridan vs Chacha was glorious though



right up there with Hyper Kabuto vs Jenny XJ9


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> those poor toasters


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> that's because 90% of vs threads are trash tier, KT.
> 
> Eridan vs Chacha was glorious though



Eridan vs Chacha was a good thread.

We should have more eridan threads.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

Eridan vs Hinamori


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

Has someone made an XJ9 vs Chachamaru thread yet? EM vs Gain would be funny.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Rapier wit and cutting jokes



Another great thread by Banhammer Science


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

Fuck I meant Hiyori


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Eridan vs Hinamori



Ends in a hopesploding



Cubey said:


> Has someone made an XJ9 vs Chachamaru thread yet? EM vs Gain would be funny.



Gain has moved on from XJ9


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

no kt that's awful

stop that

she only fell apart mentally


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Has someone made an XJ9 vs Chachamaru thread yet?



Two gynoids wrestling? 
Yeah that's what the obd needs


> EM vs Gain would be funny.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

TV be hating on the hope.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd hope for a good thread


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Two gynoids wrestling?
> Yeah that's what the obd needs





More interesting than "Naruto vs Luffy Round 500"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

Behold Eridan's one true equal


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

I usually avoid the obd in the summer because of this.

A lot of stupid fucks come in there during this season and leave in the fall.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Behold Eridan's one true equal



Anything in homestuck>>>>>>>>>> anything in bleach.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

MSPA is an almost fool proof quality filter


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

kt stop trying

_please_


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Cubey your suggestions are terrible 

on another note, I can't wait for Ultron War 

it needs to happen just so someone could do Ultron vs Nono

nothing against Nono, it's just that the opportunity to make fun of EM is just too strong to ignore


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

You do understand Ultron War is like the Skynet apocalypse right?

They're supposed to be trying to prevent it


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> You do understand Ultron War is like the Skynet apocalypse right?
> 
> They're supposed to be trying to prevent it



but I want them to fail


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

of course knowing ultron that is likely to be what causes it but still.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Gain has moved on from XJ9



Mainly because it's in EM's closet and he refuses to give it back.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Anything in homestuck>>>>>>>>>> anything in bleach.



Of course  I was kidding


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

KT I thought you knew the wonders of hope smh.

If you did you would know Eridan has no equals.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

that's some blasphemous shit there Ban


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> but I want them to fail


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Mainly because it's in EM's closet and he refuses to give it back.



EM only likes souless monstrosities like Chachamaru.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> of course knowing ultron that is likely to be what causes it but still.



all I want is Destroyer Ultron wrecking shit and being cosmic scale once more, this time without Faila

is that so much to ask


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> that's some blasphemous shit there Ban



pish posh                  ..


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> KT I thought you knew the wonders of hope smh.
> 
> If you did you would know Eridan has no equals.



It's been so long since he last appeared, I lost a little hope.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> all I want is Destroyer Ultron wrecking shit and being cosmic scale once more, this time without Faila
> 
> is that so much to ask


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Cubey your suggestions are terrible
> 
> on another note, I can't wait for Ultron War
> 
> ...



You are not nice  Chachamaru vs XJ9 would be perfect.

Watching EM have an aneurysm over his toasters


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It's been so long since he last appeared, I lost a little hope.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

we need more moments like that to brighten our days


----------



## Pipe (Jul 30, 2011)

Wait what? Name of the issue please, I haven't read any of the new Avengers stuff so far.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2011)

This thread...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Slightly redeeming yourself.

But you have a long ways to go.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> we need more moments like that to brighten our days


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Wait what? Name of the issue please, I haven't read any of the new Avengers stuff so far.



is that the ultron war thing? Then it's just the new volume of avengers, you know, since after siege


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> This thread...



It's what a hiatus does to us.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Slightly redeeming yourself.
> 
> But you have a long ways to go.



Your not  scott free either you made a Eridan being cut in half joke. You know we don't talk about that, it's against  the Hopey Bible 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Your not  scott free either you made a Eridan being cut in half joke. You know we don't talk about that, it's against  the Hopey Bible
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Smhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

man you know you suck when cubey can legitimately judge you


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't need this , I'm gonna  watch Doctor Who on Netflix.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

KT fails and then redeems himself in an infinite loop.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

how is that even possible


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

I can't hate on the 9th doctor set.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> is that the ultron war thing? Then it's just the new volume of avengers, you know, since after siege



Oh I thought after siege was the whole Fear Itself stuff and I'm kinda skipping that except for some volumes.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> KT fails and then redeems himself in an infinite loop.



I wanna make a bad pun so bad right now


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I wanna make a bad pun so bad right now



Just quit while you are ahead KT.

Don't soil the 9th Doctor by making a bad joke while wearing a set of him.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

oh cool page 200


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

Post 4k Get?


----------



## God (Jul 30, 2011)

Post 4k get


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

I was about to proceed on the rasons why kt sucks but now he has a ninth doctor set

Fuck


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

Raigen effect detected.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2011)

Your sig reminds me of this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jPTGP4UbWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I was about to proceed on the *rasons *why kt sucks but now he has a ninth doctor set
> 
> Fuck


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

KT quit while you are ahead .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2011)

raisins        *


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

legitimately judged by cubey, spellchecked by sunny.

kt how low will you go


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> raisins        *



Type rasons in google images


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks like I narrowly missed post count rankings, new guy blending in, a boatload of stuff I don't care about.

BUT, I return just in time for Futurama jokes.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> legitimately judged by cubey, spellchecked by sunny.
> 
> kt how low will you go



this is almost painful to watch


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Down down we go...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2011)

Did you mean to type reasons?

Reasons you're bad at this.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

It's almost three am here
I apologize for nothing


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm sorry that you people are such typing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I apologize for that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

**


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Did you mean to type reasons?
> 
> Reasons you're bad at this.





Banhammer said:


> I was about to proceed on the *rasons* why kt sucks but now he has a ninth doctor set
> 
> Fuck


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

KT, just stop


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Walk away.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

Okay how am I wrong ?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

You are forever wrong.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You are forever wrong.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2011)

You know, that's how I want to see *The Fight* play out. Insults and reaction images. And just that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

We should really get to _The Fight_ .


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> KizaruTachio	454
> Platinum	416
> Sunuvmann	365
> Crossbow	342
> ...



WAIT WHAT!?

I'M NUMBER 6?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 30, 2011)

I've been 5 for so long.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 30, 2011)

Also KT I bet you don't even know where the original giogio came from.
Hint it's not from the actual manga.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2011)

Only OBD'ers know the true origin of the giogio.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2011)

its origin story is a wonderful thing


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm just to lazy to whore. Well one of these days I'll find a way and reclaim 5th.


Also 10>/=11>9


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

Didn't TWF make it or something ?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Only OBD'ers know the true origin of the giogio.



Saudade 


Portuguese people sure can be cruel


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> its origin story is a wonderful thing



Something so beautiful came out of a horrible thread.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2011)

This thread.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> This thread.



Cathrine ! :33


----------



## Sylar (Jul 30, 2011)

Since you feel the need to tarnish Doctor Who by wearing a set from the series, why not wear a set of a character that fits you better instead of The Doctor?

How about Adric?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd make him Mickey


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 30, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Since you feel the need to tarnish Doctor Who by wearing a set from the series, why not wear a set of a character that fits you better instead of The Doctor?
> 
> How about Adric?



Ok chill out Sylar   


Anyways, Dr.Who is great can't wait to get to the tenth. I just got netflix so I can watch it whenever I want.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2011)

What's this talk about The Fight


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

It's about our Homestuck RP.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

AKA something you probably don't care about.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2011)

I have not read that in about 2 months. Here I was thinking you guys were talking about the inevitable Gamzee vs. Kanaya awesome battle extravaganza rap off.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2011)

Come on now, I care a bit. I'm not TV.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 31, 2011)

hey now, TV cares

sort of


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

TV is preparing his highly indulgent self insert as we speak.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

It will be filled with all kinds of Australian stereotypes.....hopefully.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 31, 2011)

So hey guys. Remember waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy back when, when I said I was doing Album Art for a fan-music album? 

 :33

We would have Hussie announce it (and he hopefully still will) but vacationstuck


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

Clever


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

I haven't even listened to any of the songs yet, but at 53 songs long every last one of you deserves respect.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

Also Hussie clearlty left to avoid having to announce the album


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Clearly .


----------



## God (Jul 31, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> So hey guys. Remember waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy back when, when I said I was doing Album Art for a fan-music album?
> 
> :33
> 
> We would have Hussie announce it (and he hopefully still will) but vacationstuck



Good work Cad


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

Which ones did you do cad so I can listen to them first  ? :33


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Which ones did you do cad so I can listen to them first  ? :33



The Land of Wind and Shade, First Guardian, Last Stand, Land of Wrath and Angels, Vigilante ~ Cornered, A Fashionable Escape, Sburban Rush, MegaloVaniaC, Shame and Doubt, and Farewell. All of those had art done by me


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2011)

Ahahaha it has SadoMasoPedoRoboNecroBestiality. Best album


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> The Land of Wind and Shade, First Guardian, Last Stand, Land of Wrath and Angels, Vigilante ~ Cornered, A Fashionable Escape, Sburban Rush, MegaloVaniaC, Shame and Doubt, and Farewell. All of those had art done by me





 I...I love you bro (no homo)


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

All of you fuckers rep him, DO IT.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks KT


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Ahahaha it has SadoMasoPedoRoboNecroBestiality. Best album



It has Cubey's themesong :33?


----------



## Pipe (Jul 31, 2011)

I dont think I can hear all of them in one sit.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 31, 2011)

Isn't that...slightly reversed? 

You would be hugging me, I assume. Which means that you would be the white guy and I would be the black guy, which is the reverse of the reality


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey Cad, if I rep you, will you consider that payment enough that I can ask about someone posting a download link?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Just embrace the bro storm cad.

Embrace it.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hey Cad, if I rep you, will you consider that payment enough that I can ask about someone posting a download link?


It's free


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

OH!

WELL EVEN BETTER!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Isn't that...slightly reversed?
> 
> You would be hugging me, I assume. Which means that you would be the white guy and I would be the black guy, which is the reverse of the reality



Shhhh only hugs now


----------



## God (Jul 31, 2011)

So much feelings and emotions all up in this bitch


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Cad saving the thread.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Also i'm loving the Eridan songs .

Prince of Seas .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

HEY CAD


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

In reality he is the savior, it's him.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

Who hasn't repped you yet ! Tell me !


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

So I left on HBO and it started the show Real Sex.

And they're doing a bit on 'Pony Play' (apparently an S&M thing where they roleplay as well...ponies...I 'd)

So I put on SadoMasoPedoRoboNecroBestiality and it seems soooo fitting


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

And for a brief moment of time their was a glimmer of hope in this dark thread.




Sunuvmann said:


> So I left on HBO and it started the show Real Sex.
> 
> And they're doing a bit on 'Pony Play' (apparently an S&M thing where they roleplay as well...ponies...I 'd)
> 
> So I put on SadoMasoPedoRoboNecroBestiality and it seems soooo fitting



And it's gone now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

People sure are weird.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

^Don't bring us down Sunny please. This is Cad's thread HE IS THE ONE .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

HEY

I'M JUST KEEPING WITH THE CAD THEME

I MEAN HE DOES LOVE MY LITTLE PONY


----------



## Sylar (Jul 31, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And for a brief moment of time their was a glimmer of hope in this dark thread.
> 
> And it's gone now.



The sandstorm rolled right on in.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Who hasn't repped you yet ! Tell me !



Oh please you were probably the last guy to pos. Well Cubey is probably last but he's terrible.

Also


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> HEY
> 
> I'M JUST KEEPING WITH THE CAD THEME
> 
> I MEAN HE DOES LOVE MY LITTLE PONY


Yes and I hate the Rule 34 Brony ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with a fiery and all consuming passion 

This is like the second time I've saved the thread I think


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

I mean damn best song with lyrics yet.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Sylar said:


> The sandstorm rolled right on in.



The sandstorm _always_ rolls in .


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 31, 2011)

Also, Sunny didn't rep me yet


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

Sylar said:


> The sandstorm rolled right on in.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

smh Sunny smh, I can forgive the random sex-play talk but not repping Cad. smh


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]aS62KmYlm4k[/YOUTUBE]

Sunny:Impossible !
Sunny:Nothing can stand against  my sandy will  !
Cad: Remember this !
Cad:My art is the art that will pierce the heavens  !
Cad: That art will  lead a path to the thread
Cad: The ones that have be banned !
Cad: The ones who have just signed up !
Cad: These NF members weave into a double helix
Cad: Drawling a path into quality !
Cad and that's melodiousDiscord 
Cad: That's Naruto Forums !
Cad: My art is the art that draws the heavens !/doneDriding


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh god Naruto. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF. Turns out your father always loved he just had trouble expressing it. I mean who knew ostracizing your kid and raising him as a weapon wasn't good parenting WHO KNEW?

Yet I still read it every week, and it's still better than Bleach.

And though this is more a comment on the current quality of One Piece it isn't that far behind OP.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Oh please you were probably the last guy to pos. Well Cubey is probably last but he's terrible.
> 
> Also



Cads been my bro since day one, don't fucking question it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> smh Sunny smh, I can forgive the random sex-play talk but not repping Cad. smh


I was distracted by naked Shakespeare.

@KT:


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 31, 2011)

And then Sunny rep'd me with babby gaara


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

I see it worked


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

NOOOOOOO FUUUUUUUUUCK Someone else is using the internet in the house. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Sunny is embracing his position as lord of the sand.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> [YOUTUBE]aS62KmYlm4k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sunny:Impossible !
> Sunny:Nothing can stand against  my sandy will  !
> ...



This only works because Sunny's way of the bucket is far to limited.

It's all about the terrible things that's "he's" done, or "he's" seen.

To truly bring the thread to hell you must make your bucket one with heaven and earth.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

We've all had jokes of how Cubey is the epitome of terrible of how his bucket is worst, or of homosuck and how his terrible was invincible. But worst and invincible are just words.

Just close your eye's and see how terrible you truly are.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Homestuck has been locked away with the other eldritch abominations.

His bucketness threatened to consume reality itself.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

My critique about all the major players ITT:

KizaruTachio: Kind of naive and occasionally a bit over his head. But given his age, he does pretty well.
Platinum: Entertaining about half the time.
Crossbow: He doesn't really stand out when he's not being derpy or dragging down quality
shit: And you guys thought I was depraved...
noobthemusical: I think I'd ship noob x shit
Banhammer: How did he get so many posts ITT when he hardly does much?
Crimson Dragoon: I think he just treats this as an extension of the OBD convo thread
Taurus Versant: I doubt he actually is but he comes off as angrier/more serious in his posts than from MSPA convo 1.
Cubey: Moron
zenieth: Kind of a bitch. Bluh bluh.

Cadrien, POST MOAR


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm hurt, Sunny


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

OH WAIT

BANHAMMER LOLOL I WAS THINKING SYLAR

Ban's cool.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> My critique about all the major players ITT:
> 
> KizaruTachio: Kind of naive and occasionally a bit over his head. But given his age, he does pretty well.
> Platinum: Entertaining about half the time.
> ...





I think you mean ZenixShit it's the only canon pairing we have


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 31, 2011)

Tao  How ya been man?

EDIT: Also Sunny, I have a think called a life outside the internet.  I just prefer not to leave it very much. Also I am on so many boards and stuff.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I'm hurt, Sunny




15 posts dood.

You're ranked 26th.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I think you mean ZenixShit it's the only canon pairing we have


Cirusly?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

Do Whoelse,Pipe, and Sage. 
EDIT:No they're just joking.


----------



## mootz (Jul 31, 2011)

lol even I got more posts than that


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Do Whoelse,Pipe, and Sage.
> EDIT:No they're just joking.


WhoElse: She being a girl suprised me. It was fitting she had a PM set at the time. Kind of new to the thread so an impression hasn't really been made yet.
Pipe: He's cool, don't see him much though
Sage: Where's that beaner been?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

Homestuck and Mazin too  and I think that's everyone


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2011)

KT do my eyes deceive me or is that a doctor who set? And the 9th doctor no less.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 31, 2011)

*-- Cadrien banned mootz from the thread --*​


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 31, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Homestuck has been locked away with the other eldritch abominations.
> 
> His bucketness threatened to consume reality itself.



Homosuck is in the Cancerverse

he will not be missed


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> KT do my eyes deceive me or is that a doctor who set? And the 9th doctor no less.



Yes sir


Cadrien said:


> -- Cadrien banned mootz from the thread --


----------



## mootz (Jul 31, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> *-- Cadrien banned mootz from the thread --*​


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Homosuck is in the Cancerverse
> 
> he will not be missed



Nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Yes sir



You sir, have good taste 

All this mention of Homosuck mind end up bringing him back, ala plasma seance.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

MeGaDaNcEvAnIa has Megalovania, Sunslammer, and Horsecestra all remixed into one. My body wasn't ready


----------



## mootz (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

And mootz returns to bring some quality back.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> MeGaDaNcEvAnIa has Megalovania, Sunslammer, and Horsecestra all remixed into one. My body wasn't ready


konec0 is an amazing lady


----------



## mootz (Jul 31, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And mootz returns to bring some quality back.



If only my EXs felt the same when I showed up at their doorsteps crying.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh that Mootz.

*laughtrack*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2011)

nah I don't think this thread can handle the power necessary for a seance.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

mootz said:


> If only my EXs felt the same when I showed up at their doorsteps crying.



Mootz is forever alone .


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

Guys Homosuck ain't coming back I forgot the password for that account, and for the e-mail attached to that account.


----------



## mootz (Jul 31, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Oh that Mootz.
> 
> *laughtrack*



For thirty random minutes a week I come into this thread. I only bring A-material....



Platinum said:


> Mootz is forever alone .



I am the EX-stalker. Its Me.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Mootz is a real lady killer..... quite literally in some occasions. But those ex's brought it on themselves.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2011)

Mootz Platinum is the Eridan guy, don't steal his shtick.


----------



## mootz (Jul 31, 2011)

hhahahahahahahahahaha

I have already made it quite clear that I think eridian < shit

but w/e


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

Bitches ain't shit but hoes and tricks


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Mootz you will learn the ways of hope.


----------



## mootz (Jul 31, 2011)

I think I just want to cheat.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 31, 2011)

Now that I think about it I haven't seen Homestuck in a while, I like that guy when he wasn't full of rage.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

Hope is a lie.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 31, 2011)

So which of my artz is you all's favorite?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

The land of fans and music most def.


----------



## God (Jul 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> My critique about all the major players ITT:
> 
> KizaruTachio: Kind of naive and occasionally a bit over his head. But given his age, he does pretty well.
> Platinum: Entertaining about half the time.
> ...



All very true, particularly the one about TV. I can't put my finger on it, but the guy seemed a lot more friendly and cool in the original thread. He's changed 

Zenieth, is a sheep that somehow managed to fit in with the elitists in the OBD. It's pretty much impossible to notice when he's absent or present, and doesn't really stand-out other than brown-nosing certain people (cough TV, CD cough)

KT, I think the guy is alright tbh. He seems like an alright guy, but his jokes are giogio-worthy, and tries too hard to be accepted (notice how he changed sets to Dr. Who when he was being insulted)

Crossbow is a nice guy.

Plat is funny.

Everyone else is pretty spot-on. Except me, I AM NOT A MORON YA JERK 

You left out Homestuck though.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> The land of fans and music most def.


I still am pleased that I came up with the joke and it went through.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Cubey has Wheatley syndrome, except he isn't nearly as cool as Wheatley.

But at least everyone agrees that i'm cool .


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Also I would say that CD treats just about every thread the same way, not like this one is really an exception.

Also you just see angry TV because that's usually only when he posts in here as he is too busy being a lazy piece of shit and playing all that demons souls .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a snark quota to uphold. Please note that any and all shit I give you is dry humour.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

It's the only form of humor Australians are allowed to use.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

Kanaya = update
Rose = You
Rose lack of Penis = You inability to view updates until Hussie hands you the tools you need.

Lack of Hussie in picture = Lack of Hussie IRL.

ITT: Interpreting Farts.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

That's noob for ya.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

Weeping Angels = Lolicon lovers.

Weeping position = The outward image they show to the world in order to gain sympathy.

Inability to move while seen = Their inability to give in to their desires while being watched by society.

EVIL CREATURES THAT ********** (spoilers for KT) = Their true nature and a glimpse of what they would do to little girls.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Or Weeping Angels= Quantum Locked Killers but hey your analysis is fine too.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

Plat they're just statues I mean really you act like if I look away for one second they'll suddenly MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

I warned you about blinking bro

I told you dog


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

Okay I've glued a mirror to my back let's see those bastards get me now.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

gluing a mirror to your back=creating another image of an angel .


----------



## Didi (Jul 31, 2011)

Thread lacks me


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2011)

I come in and have cubey talking shit about me.

Not entirely surprised. 

edit: I do talk with Cd and TV a bit much though.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2011)

But if cubey knew anything he'd know that I'm probably coolest with Basch and Kurou. Two of the newbies along with me


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 31, 2011)

Jeez, I missed a lot.

*Spoiler*: _Stuff I Missed_ 





*Spoiler*: _Neat Observation_ 





KizaruTachio said:


> You know we don't talk about that, it's against the Hopey Bible


Hopey Bible : Holy Bible :: Hopey Shit : Holy shit

Hella Jeff's religion confirmed?!?




*Spoiler*: _Pleasant Surprise_ 






Cadrien said:


> :33



I have a lot of listening to do. Might as well rep you now.




*Spoiler*: _Judgement_ 





Sunuvmann said:


> My critique about all the major players ITT:
> 
> Crossbow: He doesn't really stand out when he's not being derpy or dragging down quality.



Eh, better than most, I guess.



Cubey said:


> Crossbow is a nice guy.



Coming from _you_... nah, I'll be nice.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

Platinum said:


> gluing a mirror to your back=creating another image of an angel .



But they'll just stare at each other. Unless they come from the sides, I need more Mirrors!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

I watch you through my window 
 As you sit there on your throne, 
 That arrogant expression on your face. 
 And I think, if I could have you 
 For one second, here, alone, 
 I'd find a way to put you in your place.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

'Cause you've been messin' around with my mind 
 But now it's my turn, yeah, now it's my time 
 I'm tired of waiting for my chance 
 I'm taking what is mine!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

I wanna hear you scream 
 I wanna see you bleed 
 I wanna wrap my hands around that pretty neck and squeeze 
 If I could make you cry 
 I swear that I could fly 
 If it's not clear I wish that you would 
 Close the door and stay with me tonight


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

There was always such a pleasure 
 In the power of command, 
 And your impotent resentment fueled the flame. 
 And now that you can't touch me 
 For the world is in my hand, 
 I wonder how you'll find our little game.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

I know you think that you've already won, 
 But soon you will find the war's just begun 
 When you're begging mercy at my feet 
 It's then you'll know I'm done


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

I wanna hear you scream 
 I wanna see you bleed 
 I wanna shove you down and see you crawlin' on your knees 
 And if I could make you cry 
 I swear that I could fly 
 If it's not clear I wish that you would 
 Close the door and stay with me tonight


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

I watch you through my window 
 (There was always such a pleasure) 
 As you sit there on your throne 
 (In the power of command) 
 That arrogant expression on your face 
 (And your impotent resentment fueled the flame) 
 And I think if I could have you 
 (And now that you can't touch me) 
 For one second here alone 
 (For the world is in my hand) 
 I'd find a way to put you in your place 
 (I wonder how you'd find our little game)


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

There's a deep, undeniable thrill 
 'Cause when we collide, yeah, blood's gonna spill 
 The time has passed for holding back 
 I'm going for the kill


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

I wanna hear you scream 
 I wanna see you bleed 
 I wanna shove you down and see you crawlin' on your knees 
 And if I could make you cry 
 I swear that I could fly 
 If it's not clear I wish that you would 
 Close the door and stay with me tonight


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

I wanna hear you scream 
 I wanna see you bleed 
 I wanna shove you down and see you crawlin' on your knees 
 And if I could make you cry 
 I swear that I could fly 
 If it's not clear I wish that you would 
 Close the door 
 Close the door 
 (Yeah, yeah, yeah yeah) 
 Close the door and stay


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

Stay with me tonight!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

Is this is your way of asking me out?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

Because I'm flattered, really, but...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

Come on Ban you know you wanna look into someones eyes as they die will you fuck them.

Also
You know somehow I'm reminded of GaynXEM best pairing.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Come on Ban you know you wanna look into someones eyes as they die will you fuck them.



Yeah, you'd think so, but no thanks, never again.



> Also
> You know somehow I'm reminded of GaynXEM best pairing.



It would be the healthiest choice for at least one of them


----------



## mootz (Jul 31, 2011)

now that username makes sense


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

Is shit not shit anymore?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

What am I looking at exactly ?


----------



## mootz (Jul 31, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Is shit not shit anymore?



shit is always shit


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What am I looking at exactly ?



The lyrical stylings of noob, apparently.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What am I looking at exactly ?



nothing, nothing at all


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 31, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> nothing, nothing at all



You earned that rep my friend


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 31, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> This thread.



It bares repeating.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

(Not relevant to MSPA but whatever lol)


----------



## mootz (Jul 31, 2011)

I am not familiar enough to contribute to that thread.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

I need a new set.


----------



## mootz (Jul 31, 2011)

I need a new update.


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 31, 2011)

mootz said:


> I need a new update.



Don't we all, don't we all.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 31, 2011)

mootz said:


> I need a new update.



And now you are a crack whore just like the rest of us.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2011)

What's this us?


----------



## shit (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

No updates this week most likely mootz.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2011)

Isn't hussnasty on vacation?


----------



## Didi (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah 


AND NOW WE WEEP UNCONTROLLABLY


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

I already have the weeping part nailed down.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

yeah, but you know what hope does to angels


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Angels are the main source of hope .


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 31, 2011)

Eridan was killing them en masse to absorb their hope powers.

Obviously.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes. I hear they're very nutritious


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Eridan was killing them en masse to absorb their hope powers.
> 
> Obviously.



What would you say if I said a vengeful boy on a path of nihilism was taken under the wings of fearsome angels, and learned to destroy hope with their light? 

Actually that probably is the case .


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2011)

And there you have it.

Eridan straight up prophesied  to forsake hope.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

He destroys hope with hope.


----------



## shit (Jul 31, 2011)

I like that even tho everyone was guilty of not listening to their denizens / npcs enough, eridan was clearly the best at not listening to them enough


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Trolls are supposed to murder the fuck out of everything.

Eridan was very good at taking that lesson to heart.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah pretty much the same interpretation. As the similar pic from before but Vriska's face represents your resentment at god for there being no updates.


----------



## mootz (Jul 31, 2011)

I am conflicted.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Leave it to noob.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 31, 2011)

I have the 


*Spoiler*: __ 



happiest




boner right now.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 31, 2011)

KALOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

LIMPAH


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 31, 2011)

Legitimate Eridan-centric discussion was too relevant. The quality could not be sustained.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Legitimate Eridan-centric discussion was too relevant. The quality could not be sustained.



I know .

The only eridan centric discussion allowed here is lame jokes.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

But we can change that Crossbow.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 31, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I know .
> 
> The only eridan centric discussion allowed here is lame jokes.



yes, the discussion isn't even half as good as it could have been


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you CD for contributing.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 31, 2011)

you can count on me anytime Plat


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

I would murder to have a semi decent eridan discussion in this thread.

But you guys will never let that happen .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm afraid decent Eridan talk and this thread will have to part ways.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm trying to go against the code here.

This is after all a thread where no mspa discussion happens.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 31, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I would murder to have a semi decent eridan discussion in this thread.
> 
> But you guys will never let that happen .



Eridan discussions usually don't have a leg to stand on, hence the puns

I'm sorry that you feel all torn up about this, but it's just a fact of life


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

The body of Eridan talk has long been covered anyway.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2011)

who the heck is eridan anyways???


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 1, 2011)

Stroev said:


> who the heck is eridan anyways???


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2011)

Have you watched the original Tekkaman CD?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2011)

not yet     .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

*throws up hands*

Well I tried crossbow.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2011)

I've yet to watch either : (

unless a few episodes of the spanish dub of Blade(I think) counts.


----------



## mootz (Aug 1, 2011)

eiridan, and I could be wrong about this but, is German for a whales vagina


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2011)

Holy shit I can't believe I didn't notice mootz is back

also


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

mootz said:


> eiridan, and I could be wrong about this but, is German for a whales vagina


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 1, 2011)

Some sort of Persona stuck game. Haven't played it yet but here it is if you guys want .

Link removed


----------



## Pipe (Aug 1, 2011)

Don't cry plat, according to the all mighty google translator eridan doesn't mean whale vagina, at least not in german.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2011)

isn't Google translator actually pretty decent with German


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Don't cry plat, according to the all mighty google translator eridan doesn't mean whale vagina, at least not in german.



:33



Crimson Dragoon said:


> isn't Google translator actually pretty decent with German



From my experiences in highschool german class..... yes .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 1, 2011)

Personastuck gets bottom paged while whale vagina is at the top. FML


----------



## mootz (Aug 1, 2011)

smh fml all of you go watch anchorman right now!!!!





Stroev said:


> Holy shit I can't believe I didn't notice mootz is back
> 
> also




Wow lol like I am totally back. For now (unemployed).


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Personastuck gets bottom paged while whale vagina is at the top. FML



I'm downloading it .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 1, 2011)

It's more like a preview though, I guess I should have mentioned that.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 1, 2011)

mootz said:


> smh fml all of you go watch anchorman right now!!!!



Oh fuck I looked for it, I totally forgot about that scene 

I haven't watch Anchorman in a while plust it has a a lot of funny quotes to remember.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It's more like a preview though, I guess I should have mentioned that.



Well i'm still downloading it anyways .


----------



## mootz (Aug 1, 2011)

whale vagina is a pretty special quote


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

That Personastuck thing was pretty cool.

Now back to other things.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

I gave the bitch a whale
Bitches love whales

And then I fucked it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I gave the bitch a whale
> Bitches love whales
> 
> And then I fucked it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> From my experiences in highschool german class..... yes .



I should have taken German then  

I would be just like Ryoma, caring about NASSING at the end as I google translated to victory


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

My german teacher was fucking awesome.

Dude was a total bro, never gave out bullshit assignments and only assigned homework like 4 times a year.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 1, 2011)

Smh I can't even beat the catherine demo.   Back to reach and MVC2 I go.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 1, 2011)

Fuck I think I've found one of worst vids on youtube.



I'm pming this shit to noob later as revenge for all the fucked up shit he's sent me.

EDIT:No I can't do that, not to noob, not even to Cubey


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 1, 2011)

Your weakness it disappoints me.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 1, 2011)

KT watch "A Serbian Film" it's really fun.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 1, 2011)

For that KT I shall have all in this thread obey the walrus

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHviwdECNjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 1, 2011)

You don't understand how bad it was . Because of this I won't be able to look at hipsters or spaghetti-os the same way agian.


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2011)

Pipe said:


> KT watch "A Serbian Film" it's really fun.



Smh Pipe 

Thankfully, it's fake.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 1, 2011)

Cubey you're so weak I call movies like that light entertainment.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You don't understand how bad it was . Because of this I won't be able to look at hipsters or spaghetti-os the same way agian.



oh that one


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

Erasing.
..............
100% done.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 1, 2011)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 9 (1 members and 8 guests)
> noobthemusical*



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) either sign in, and/or make an account or GTFO. In case it's one of the regulars that got banned, tough luck bro.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

If it is, then looool, you're banned


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Some sort of Persona stuck game. Haven't played it yet but here it is if you guys want .
> 
> Link removed



Quality in this thread? Nah, can't be.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 1, 2011)

Join us in the depravity. Just take a taste of the bucket water.


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Cubey you're so weak I call movies like that light entertainment.



Worse thing you've seen on the internet, by your standards?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 1, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Join us in the depravity. Just take a taste of the bucket water.



*Spoiler*: __ 









Seriously though, let's try to stay not-terrible for as long as we can. If we hit rock bottom now, we'll have nowhere to go for the next four days.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

^ That shade of blue...is that Equius' semen?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> ^ That shade of blue...is that Equius' semen?


It's more like Vriska's
That isn't helping.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh. Whatever. I just woke up so my brain isn't processing color well.

I was going to say Vriskas but her blood is a dark blue


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 1, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) either sign in, and/or make an account or GTFO. In case it's one of the regulars that got banned, tough luck bro.



Looks like my mysterious lurking is done with. I just couldn't stay away.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh. Whatever. I just woke up so my brain isn't processing color well.
> 
> I was going to say Vriskas but her blood is a dark blue



Actually, Equius's blood is defined as darker blue than Vriska's. Navy almost.

But that's not the point.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

Closer to Equius if anything.


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2011)

I come in look at the top

talk about equius semen and other depraved things

Look at the bottom

Shit being quality


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

*Official Potterstuck House Placement*

*Gryffindor:*
Dave
John
Karkat
Terezi

*Ravenclaw:*
Aradia
Sollux
Rose
Kanaya

*Hufflepuff:*
Tavros
Jade
Nepeta
Feferi

*Slytherin:*
Gamzee
Vriska
Eridan
Equius

Anything besides that is just lunacy.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

How about professors?
History:
Aritmancy
Runes
Defence against Dark Arts
Divination
Transfigurations
Charms
Spells
Potions
Care of Magical Creatures
Herbology
Muggle Studies
Flying
Apparition
Astronomy
Nursery

Etc.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> How about professors?


History - Vriska
Aritmancy - Sollux
Runes - Aradia
Defence against Dark Arts - Rose
Divination - Jade
Transfigurations - John
Charms - Dave
Spells - Not a position
Potions - Terezi
Care of Magical Creatures - Nepeta
Herbology - Kanaya
Muggle Studies - Karkat
Nursery - wat?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

Some of my positions of course are ironic


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know what you means. If there is one thing Dave has is charm

you missed Flying
Apparition
Astronomy
Nursery

Nursery is magical care for the wounded. It's the one I'm guessing that exists.
Like magic medicine


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh you meant the medic

Nurse - Equius
Flying - Tavros
Astronomy - idk lol

Apparition isn't a position.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

It's a class. Someone from the ministry is invited to teach it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

OH RIGHT

When they did the teleporting thin reference to getting drivers license thing.

Apparition - Bec Noir


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

haha, epic list thar mr


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh duh, Astronomy - Gamzee

FuCkInG sTaRs, HoW dO ThEy WoRk?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

although I'd probably give flying to jhon


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

Why I gave Tavros flying:


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

>Zelda with Kanaya as Link with a Chainsaw


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2011)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests)
> Crimson Dragoon


happens so often now


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2011)

dumped 40 fanarts in the fart thread if anyone's interested


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2011)

The Legend of Kanaya: Skyward Grub


----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2011)

oooh Mr. Shit Oooh


----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2011)

ajskjashadkjadhsdjksjdhaksjdshk too much kanaya at one time, need air


----------



## mootz (Aug 1, 2011)

good fanart, you make me proud


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2011)

/conceited


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 1, 2011)

zenieth said:


> oooh Mr. Shit Oooh



Oh, you two!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2011)

shit said:


> dumped 40 fanarts in the fart thread if anyone's interested



excellent work


----------



## Pipe (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

I was wondering what was with the Shit-Zeni shipping

Now I finally get it.

Its because they're both Kanaydians.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2011)

I guess I'm just chopped liver


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2011)

no, you're Australian


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I guess I'm just chopped liver


Their rom is too red for you to auspistize.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> *Official Potterstuck House Placement*
> 
> *Gryffindor:*
> Dave
> ...



Yeah that's pretty spot on.

Lol Hufflepuff is the fodder house


----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2011)

Jade aint fodder 
And Nepeta is best fodder  x 2


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

I do not disagree with that nepeta statement.


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2011)

Gentlemanly portrait, my good Shit


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2011)

a lot of people put Rose in Slytherin and Dave in Ravenclaw
I'm inclined to agree with them


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2011)

man, the font colored blushing and whatnot really only works for the trolls
looks weird as hell when the kids do it


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 1, 2011)

shit said:


> a lot of people put Rose in Slytherin and Dave in Ravenclaw
> I'm inclined to agree with them



As am I   .


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 1, 2011)

Also Fart dump.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

No. Ravenclaw is the intellectual love interest house, while slytherin is the slick ambitious bro house.


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2011)

what about Dave doesn't scream intellectual love interest?

and slytherin is also home to anti-heros and misunderstood badasses with hearts of gold
regardless equius doesn't belong in there, he doesn't do anything evil at all


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

shit said:


> a lot of people put Rose in Slytherin and Dave in Ravenclaw
> I'm inclined to agree with them


Does Dave seem like a nerd? NOPE
Is Rose a huge bitch who is extremely ambitious and sadistic? NOPE

Those people are stupid stupid dumb.


Banhammer said:


> No. Ravenclaw is the intellectual love interest house, while slytherin is the slick ambitious bro house.


Exacta.

Every Slytherin is there for a reason.

The three murderers well....murdered.
They also are highbloods who are pretty elitist towards the low bloods.
Equius as well is extremely blood elitist.

All this screams Slytherin.

Just because Rose did the grimdark thing doesn't mean she's Slytherin material


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

shit said:


> what about Dave doesn't scream intellectual love interest?
> 
> and slytherin is also home to anti-heros and misunderstood badasses with hearts of gold
> regardless equius doesn't belong in there, he doesn't do anything evil at all


Blood elitism is the FILTHY MUDBLOODS of Potterstuck.


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2011)

wasn't Harry's guardian, that wolf guy, in Slytherin? YEP
are you being needlessly abrasive? yes
does Dave do anything rly heroic or have any fire or ambition, or is he rather apathetic and hard to motivate? kinda


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Blood elitism is the FILTHY MUDBLOODS of Potterstuck.



To be fair in that situation Tavros's blood pretty much was mud.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

shit said:


> regardless equius doesn't belong in there, he doesn't do anything evil at all



Class elitism is an automatic Slytherinizer
Specially with that whole "blood" thing


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

shit said:


> wasn't Harry's guardian, that wolf guy, in Slytherin? YEP



No.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

Snape wasn't particularly evil and he was a slytherin


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

You're thinking of Sirius

He was Gryffindor.


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2011)

oh fuck
I could've sworn one of Harry's dad's crew was in slytherin, but I guess not
it's been a long time, and I've never seen the movies /excuses

I always thought the houses acted too uniformly and that was stupid
you'd never have that much unity and solidarity in a house, especially all of them
they always acted completely uniformly, which did a lot to make all the characterization across the series pretty shallow

anyway I concede the point about rose and slytherin


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

depends really. Luna was Ravenclaw and she was awesome and Neville was Gryffindor and he was certainly not a Hear Me Roar type of guy at the time he was sorted


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2011)

honestly all the kids would be in gryffindor, cuz that's where the main characters go


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 1, 2011)

It looks like things are calming down. I think I might just go back to (ir)regular posting here.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcJ8-qMd400[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

Slytherins are evil, evil
Gryfindors are morons, morons
What the hell is a hufflepuff, the hells a hufflepuff
I hear they're really good finders


----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2011)

To be honest. Harry's dad's crew were total douches in Hogwarts despite being gryffindor well except Lupin.

Then there's Pettigrew...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, its a bit tough when you have to choose between the douchebags who are _supposed _to be good (James' crew) and assholes who are legitimately evil (Snape's soon to be death eater buddies)


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yeah, its a bit tough when you have to choose between the douchebags who are _supposed _to be good (James' crew) and assholes who are legitimately evil (Snape's soon to be death eater buddies)



Maybe everyone at Hogwarts sucks in their own little special way.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

This is now the harry potter thread.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> This is now the harry potter thread.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

What Pipe said.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 1, 2011)

I like how it looks like she's saying NO in reply to Sylar's post.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

It's time for us to get real here.

We all KNOW that magic is the fakest thing to ever not exist.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 1, 2011)

you know what does exist though? A shared death circumstances with choped choped maru


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2011)

feels good man


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2011)

to postwhore or not to postwhore

that is the question


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2011)

I really have to read the NIER LP sometime


----------



## Sylar (Aug 1, 2011)

It's not even a question at all and you know it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2011)

maybe Sylar, maybe


----------



## Sylar (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah the Nier LP is really good because it's a game that Dark Id actually LIKES.

Plus boar drifting.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 1, 2011)

Why "read" a video game LP  CD ? I'm sure there is a let's play of Drakengard in video form.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Yeah the Nier LP is really good because it's a game that Dark Id actually LIKES.
> 
> Plus boar drifting.


wacky boar escapades


KizaruTachio said:


> Why "read" a video game LP  CD ? I'm sure there is a let's play of Drakengard in video form.



if it's not a DarkId Drakengard LP, it's not worth seeing


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> you know what does exist though? A shared death circumstances with choped choped maru



Well Chachamaru didn't die .

She is a souless hunk of metal after all.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 2, 2011)

It was never really alive to begin with.

You can't kill a bipedal microwave after all.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

she can't die, she can only be recycled


----------



## Sylar (Aug 2, 2011)

Recycled into something useful.

Like a toaster oven.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

Sylar said:


> It was never really alive to begin with.
> 
> You can't kill a bipedal microwave after all.



being dismantled was the best thing that could ever happen to it

classic slapstick entertainment


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

Its like I'm reading a whole different language


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Recycled into something useful.
> 
> Like a toaster oven.



damn right


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Recycled into something useful.
> 
> Like a toaster oven.





Crimson Dragoon said:


> damn right





KizaruTachio said:


> [YOUTUBE]syQDl6fDlYk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> For some reason this feels relevant.



Also explains why EM hates dbz


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 2, 2011)

Damn it, missed the harry potter talk. :/


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

the toaster didn't understand that all the power belonged to the tearer and therefore paid the price


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 2, 2011)

Chachamaru's gotta keep it up. 

Too bad she keeps falling apart.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

the sun just doesn't go up for her


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

And now for something more awesome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9reRFMAwZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Suffer not the gynoid to live.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Suffer not the gynoid to live.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 2, 2011)

That never gets old 

Never change Ultron.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

Ultron making a bitch get a third job


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

This is now the ultron thread.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 2, 2011)

That makes no sense, why would robots have a marriage ritual?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

Because that robot is Pym's robolover.
Naturally Ultron had to troll his daddy for the lulz


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

Ultron gonna Ultroll


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Aug 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nCMW4HBqQys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 2, 2011)

Avengers


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

can't wait for season 2


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

What else is there to say ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm since I just caught up on Who maybe i'll watch Avengers cartoon now.

And catch up on OOO finally.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

Avengers EMH is good stuff Plat

it's almost as fun as JLU was 

that Graviton fight


----------



## Pipe (Aug 2, 2011)

Yay omnimon, and Avengers: EMH is great one of the best marvel cartoons so far.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> snip



The towels are in the dryer


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay then i'll start watching it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 2, 2011)

It's like I'm in an OBD convo.

Also though still classic the Ultron taunting sentry is less impressive when you realize that sentry could indeed kill him.

But making Tony a woman now that that will always be beyond classic.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

Digimon


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah this thread will never be on topic again .


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 2, 2011)

As the resident thread savior, I beg to differ.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Even you saving the thread only lasted for like 15 minutes until sunny set us on a crash course to bucketopia.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WtZ-cz-3zqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Why "read" a video game LP  CD ? I'm sure there is a let's play of Drakengard in video form.



wow hey look kt is wrong _again_


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 2, 2011)

Shit I still can't get over Jack and Black Queen. It's giving me head canon for BQ/Snowman.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> wow hey look kt is wrong _again_


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Even you saving the thread only lasted for like 15 minutes until sunny set us on a crash course to bucketopia.


In all fairness, it was _because _he was the one who saved it. I mean, I only posted about pony fetishists because Cad is a MLP fetishist.
FUCK YEAH, OMNIMON


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2011)

sure is shows for little babies that poop hard into their little baby diapers in here


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

shit said:


> sure is shows for little babies that poop hard into their little baby diapers in here





[YOUTUBE]j9GJOWkLrg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz5k70uMO3g[/YOUTUBE]

When I saw this when I was like 10ish, this was the best shit I'd ever seen.


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2011)

you put mon at the end of a tv show, I'm officially uninterested


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

Just remember digimon is the good one


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

shit said:


> you put mon at the end of a tv show, I'm officially uninterested


What if its a jamaican show?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

Also FYI, only the first 3 seasons of Digimon are good. Afterwards, it gets kinda furry.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunny being wrong again

02 is shit, Frontier blows ass, but Savers and Xros are great


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Sunny being wrong again
> 
> 02 is shit, Frontier blows ass, but Savers and* Xros* are great



I still haven't seen it but I heard mixed thoughts across the board.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I still haven't seen it but I heard mixed thoughts across the board.



the ones saying negative things about it are awful posters who don't know shit 

all the good people say it's good

there that's your answer


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

things in this thread may be lamer than they seem


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Sunny being wrong again
> 
> 02 is shit, Frontier blows ass, but Savers and Xros are great


02 admittedly isn't as good and it seems pretty fanfictiony.

But there was farther to go with season 1s characters so I'm kinda glad they took it to a conclusion.

Digimon Tamers was glorious.

But Frontier was so crappy I pretty much abandoned all hope for the series. So I can't comment on Savers or Xros.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

Well I mean I know for a fact alot of villains get nerfed so I wouldn't go as far to say there bad posters, stuff like  that gets on a lot of peoples nerves.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> 02 admittedly isn't as good and it seems pretty fanfictiony.
> 
> But there was farther to go with season 1s characters so I'm kinda glad they took it to a conclusion.
> 
> ...


Quoted for end of page.
Christ, that's one unholy abomination.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

Sigh, there's too many God-Tier digimons. And they all look the same.

I liked it when there was only Omnimon


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> What if its a jamaican show?



sometimes you have to cut a bit of meat with the fat
but the meal is healthier regardless


----------



## Gig (Aug 2, 2011)

CD you have amazing taste in art


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

why thank you Gig

that was very gentlemanly of you to say


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 2, 2011)

Suddenly a wild Gig appeared


----------



## Kurou (Aug 2, 2011)

Susanoomon 



To bad most of frontier was garbage.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

and vanished as soon as he appeared


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Susanoomon
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad most of frontier was garbage.



yep

Lucemon FM benefited from having Freeza's voice actor though in the jap version

so two good things came from it I guess


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

Is torchwood's final villain



Betty Crocker?


----------



## geG (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey dumbfucks there's an update


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2011)

geg is my mspa update notifier program


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 2, 2011)

Well that explains *the tumor*


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2011)

this update gave me cancer


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

PCG: I GAVE YOUR WHOLE UNIVERSE CANCER, JADE. 

I gotta say, that's a pretty damn big feat


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm going to save that line

"THIS POST GAVE OUR WHOLE UNIVERSE CANCER"


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

DAMMIT GEG BEAT ME TO IT


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

Idk why MSPA updater didn't pick it up


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, it froze, that would do it.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

Holy shit this plot twist.

my body was not ready, even though I kinda saw it coming


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> PCG: I GAVE YOUR WHOLE UNIVERSE CANCER, JADE.
> 
> I gotta say, that's a pretty damn big feat



I laughed so hard at that


----------



## mootz (Aug 2, 2011)

great update, lol


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

Great update


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

Btw



> PCG: AND LEAVING ME DISTURBING NOTES.


Oh thank god, Karkat isn't the huge retard we thought he was of falling for what was an obvious trap.


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2011)

actually from what we know now
maybe gamz was srsly soliciting those sloppy bro makeouts


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

That seems increasingly plausible.

And may be how he put him down.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

So close up makeout session a la Rufio incoming?


----------



## Pipe (Aug 2, 2011)

ahahah the whole universe has cancer


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't even know what to think about this.


Also, I hope everyone got the cancer/cancer joke.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd be an idiot not to get it


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 2, 2011)

So, uh...

How about those exiles?


----------



## Sylar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm going to use that forever.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYj7T9eEQ4U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

I was going to make one of those and animated but I felt lazy.

/saving


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

that's gonna get so much usage


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

saved. obd meet your new cosmic


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

We were watching the doomed timeline all along.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 2, 2011)

Stroev said:


> We were watching the doomed timeline all along.



Probably is just Karkat being wrong again, remember he doesn't know about kanaya being a vampire.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah this is definitively still the alpha.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

I thought he did? Or is that in the future?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 2, 2011)

Karkat's just late to the party as always.

This is after the first frog memo, after Gamzee/Eridan goes nuts, and before Pantskat.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh now I see, thanks.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

Probably 2 or so more sets of pages.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

They're like Gushers, you can't get enough.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 2, 2011)

But the bowl is infinite


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

infinite gushers(or cheetos) would be amazing.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 2, 2011)

Scratch, get over here. We need a refill.

Infinite my ass...


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 2, 2011)

As Scratch walks to the bowl ready to refill it, Lord English Teleports inside, and is like "Sorry Scratch but you need to die in about 5 seconds. I don't want to do it myself but oh well" He kills Scratch and eviscerates the updates. Then turns to us and says "Get out, oh and take your disk."

This whole time we will never see his face.

>YFW it happens


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> >YFW it happens


Oh hi /co/ I didn't know it was you.

Though from what ntm said, who knows what kind of personality LE has. Something completely serious enough to not even make SBHJ jokes when talking, or will it be best friend Geromy all along?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 2, 2011)

You're actually legally obligated not to give noob attention, just so you know.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 2, 2011)

Also keep in mind that since Aradia didn't travel back in time she wanted the frog to out like this, which means it will actually help them all eventually.



Or evil Aradia theory is true and frog will fuck them over. It will never be true.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

legally obligated 

can't stress that enough


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 2, 2011)

Ignoring noob's theories has solved all of my problems.

I'm serious.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 2, 2011)

Also isn't it sad from previous convos it's implied that a Tumor only appears if your game would be unwinnable otherwise. Therefore if the players who came before you SUCKED (in frog making) your game is doomed.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also keep in mind that since Aradia didn't travel back in time she wanted the frog to out like this, which means it will actually help them all eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> *Or evil Aradia theory is true and frog will fuck them over. It will never be true.*



 bet thread anyone ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Ignoring noob's theories has solved all of my problems.
> 
> I'm serious.



it probably saved you from cancer as well


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> bet thread anyone ?



The theory is as believable as evil Gamzee theory would have been back in Hivebent.

The Gamzee is evil theory at least (back then) had 1 piece of proof, that if not for Fereri's (seriously what's up with her) existence would have seemed overwhelming, he's a highblood he has to be a douche.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

Legally obligated? He must've done something or made some fuckcrazy theories while I haven't been posting. Or unless even rolling with his jokes makes him make more.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 2, 2011)

So if the kids extirpate the tumor, the frog universe will be cured of cancer?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 2, 2011)

Plus you have to admit Lord English's partial appearance would be a great way (and logical, I mean we have to see him die anyway, why not up close) to end the Scratchlude/Scratchstuck/Scratchdates/Thegreenthing.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 2, 2011)

Forget English, who's behind that fucking door?!?

My money remains on Betty Crocker.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 2, 2011)

Pipe said:


> So if the kids extirpate the tumor, the frog universe will be cured of cancer?



To extend the metaphor that really depends I mean not all cancer will get cured by having a tumor pulled out. Though it probably will as has been said the new session should be winnable and therefore tumor free.

Speaking for real, what the fuck does have a tumor explode inside you feel like I mean damn.

Also Stroev I did the LE will kill scratch to end this interlude thing once before. And I'll have you know my other theories haven't been proven wrong yet/were proven right!


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 2, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Forget English, who's behind that fucking door?!?
> *
> My money remains on Betty Crocker.*



I'll side with you on that one for now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

Betty Crocker theories before Lord English theories  smh


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

612 divided by 88 is 6.954 repeating 

There are 5 trolls in the veil and there are 4 kids. 69 is the Cancer symbol. What the fuck this means, I have no clue. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 2, 2011)

Why would it be LE in the closet? Why would he seemingly trap his boss in a closet? Why would Scratch tell his boss who he is willing to DIE for to "Shut up"?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

It's MS.Paint bro.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Betty Crocker theories before Lord English theories  smh



Lord English is so 2010. It's not like he's more pertinent to this update than-

Wait. 


If B-Slick has cancer, it's implied that it's going to die at the critical moment.

If the universe dies on it's own...

Oh man.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 2, 2011)

It's Hussie and Ms. Paint Having sex. The metaphor works well in real life because his GF was using a Ms. Paint avatar.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 2, 2011)

^Ignoring.



noobthemusical said:


> Why would it be LE in the closet? Why would he seemingly trap his boss in a closet? Why would Scratch tell his boss who he is willing to DIE for to "Shut up"?



Also, door person is a she.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> It's Hussie and Ms. Paint Having sex. The metaphor works well in real life because his GF was using a Ms. Paint avatar.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> It's Hussie and Ms. Paint Having sex. The metaphor works well in real life because his GF was using a Ms. Paint avatar.


I read this while hearing banging from the neighbor or something.

I 'd


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 2, 2011)

KT, this is entirely your fault.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> KT, this is entirely your fault.



Cross


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cross



Well, it is to some extent.

We were all civil about Crocker and you came along with


KizaruTachio said:


> It's MS.Paint bro.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 2, 2011)

This thread


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Well, it is to some extent.
> 
> We were all civil about Crocker and you came along with



No Cross , no.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

legally

obligated


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 2, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> So, uh...
> 
> How about those exiles?



Still open as ever.


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2011)

lord english can't come into existence while scratch is still around


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

So Karkat gave the frog cancer.

Lol well that was sort of obvious in hindsight.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> It's Hussie and Ms. Paint Having sex. The metaphor works well in real life because his GF was using a Ms. Paint avatar.








I can see that.


Not happy about it though


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## WhoElse (Aug 2, 2011)

I was gone all day and I miss the update. That's just peachy.

EDIT: Oh, and I started watching Doctor Who.

DOCTOR WHO ELSE.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I was gone all day and I miss the update. That's just peachy.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and I started watching Doctor Who.
> 
> DOCTOR WHO ELSE.



Welcome to the fold.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

This warms the cockles of my hearts. :timelordytears


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh I hereby proclaim myself pope of Doctor Who in the MSPA section.
I would co-pope with sunny but he's a sandy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) so he can be the the ayatola or whatever the sand pope is


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

I am the Doctor.

You can be head of the space papacy that all the bishops and those other millitary doods were a part of.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Thread quality will improve drastically when we get everyone in here watching doctor who .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

Everyone in the thread is already watching. It's just that me and Who have to catch up.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunny heads up.

Autoplays are bannable offense now according to faget mods. But i'm certainly not complaining about this one 



KizaruTachio said:


> Everyone in the thread is already watching. It's just that me and Who have to catch up.



No I think we still have a few stragglers.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 2, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Oh I hereby proclaim myself pope of Doctor Who in the MSPA section.
> I would co-pope with sunny but he's a sandy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) so he can be the the ayatola or whatever the sand pope is



Who's Rory Williams?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Who's Rory Williams?



I WANT TO BE RORY :33 :33 :33


----------



## Sylar (Aug 2, 2011)

But I wanna be Rory.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I WANT TO BE RORY :33 :33 :33


Come along, Mr. Pond.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sunny heads up.
> 
> Autoplays are bannable offense now according to faget mods. But i'm certainly not complaining about this one
> 
> ...




Smh, ass mods are ass.

Who are these stragglers ?  Let's beat them up


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I am the Doctor.



I'm the Doctor too
I have an odd suit with a black cape because capes are cool, and a great deal of everyone I interact on a daily basis has to  address me as Doctor because such is my actual title.
Specialy the first year students 


I also have a name to which they may differentiate me from the other Doctors but it's so epically unique I actually keep it a secret from everyone who under ranks me
So they can only adress me as "The Doctor" or "That Doctor" or "The Good Looking Doctor"


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2011)

autoplay 
welp I'll be fucking off from this thread for awhile then


----------



## Pipe (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not insterested in watching Dr Who


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

Not liking Next Stop Everything is heresy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

Sylar said:


> But I wanna be Rory.


You're Mickey.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm the Master.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I'm not insterested in watching Dr Who



[YOUTUBE]wzGWvZAd228[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Come along, Mr. Pond.



I am the Rory, it's me.



Pipe said:


> I'm not insterested in watching Dr Who



You will watch it Pipe .



Sunuvmann said:


> You're Mickey.



That's pretty fitting for Sylar .


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

I wear a cape and a dapper fish now

Capes and fish are cool





Pipe said:


> I'm not insterested in watching Dr Who



you don't watch Who, you just stop being so terrible


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Aug 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Smh, ass mods are ass.
> 
> Who are these stragglers ?  Let's beat them up



*fidgets*

I've been _meaning_ to start...


----------



## Sylar (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You're Mickey.



Yeah I'm okay with this.



			
				Platinum said:
			
		

> That's pretty fitting for Sylar .



Better than being Adric or Adam.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

TV or Geg is the Master if anyone.

Hmmmm who is lesbian in DW...

Ah!

Zeni is Madame Vastra


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Start now Crossbow and be a better person.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

If I can't be the doctor which is irrelevant because I actually am, then I demand to be the captain



But if it makes peace, sunny you can be the eleventh, I'll be the tenth


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

I've already started years ago


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmmm yes, you are fabulous enough for Cap'n Jack


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

Not sure how I feel about Vastra


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hmmm yes, you are fabulous enough for Cap'n Jack



Fine. Jack for me.


CD, you're either the Detective or the Vampire. Choose


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

Sylar you can be the Wizard


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

Also thought my bitchiness was more my defining trait.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Not sure how I feel about Vastra


Well I'd put you as River but we have more or a black rom if anything than the red rom that'd imply.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

When have ever you bitched  zeni ?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

As long as i'm Rory everything else doesn't matter .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

@KT: Lol, half my posts to her are "Bluh Bluh, huge bitch"


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunny always refers to me as bluh bluh huge bitch so I just rolled with it I guess.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Zeneith for Donna ?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh You


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

Zenieth for Ace.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

I suppose her as Donna could work.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVJk1n74-nI[/YOUTUBE]

SPOILERS FOR THE DW NOOBS


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Sunny always refers to me as bluh bluh huge bitch so I just rolled with it I guess.



Your more chill then bitchy


----------



## Sylar (Aug 2, 2011)

Someone needs to be The Brigadier.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

I really should watch DW consistently though.

I just haphazardly hop from episode to episode when the mood arises.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I really shopuld watch DW consistently though.
> 
> I just haphazardly hop from episode to episode when the mood arises.


That's how I did it


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Someone needs to be The Brigadier.



Someone should be Sarah Ja-oh shit


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Donna is actually not that bad of an option zenny


*Spoiler*: _spoilers obviously so don't read this kt or anyone still watching_ 



 considering she is half timelord after the meta crisis and all


----------



## Sylar (Aug 2, 2011)

Which Captain Jack are we using here BTW, British Han Solo from the Who series or Jesus wannabe from Torchwood?

I vote the former.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2011)

I liked Donna. So I've no problems with her.


----------



## God (Aug 2, 2011)

How goes it brahimos


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

We've found ourselves our slytheen.


----------



## mootz (Aug 2, 2011)

I dont recognize any of these words.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> We've found ourselves our slytheen.



That's almost too good for Cubey.

But it will have to do.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

Companion tiers:

*God Tier:*
Rory Williams

*Fucking Awesome Tier:*
Donna Noble
Cap'n Jack
River Song

*Good Tier:*
Amy Pond
Rose Tyler
Wilfred

*Okay Tier:*
Mickey

*Pretty Bad Tier:*
Martha


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

mootz said:


> I dont recognize any of these words.



That's because you need to watch Doctor Who Mootz.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

Cubey said:


> How goes it brahimos


This is Cubey


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That's because you need to watch Doctor Who Mootz.



Platinum is the converter. 

It's him.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> This is Cubey



Oh god that is perfect .



Crossbow said:


> Platinum is the converter.
> 
> It's him.



I got mootz in this thread.

Now I will get him watching the who.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> This is Cubey



What the hell is that on his stomach ?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That's almost too good for Cubey.



I was gonna say "The guy from Glob" but  I was afraid no one would get it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What the hell is that on his stomach ?



You will see in time KT .


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What the hell is that on his stomach ?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Peeeeeeeeeeeeeople


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 2, 2011)

>FFVI reference

I came.


----------



## God (Aug 2, 2011)

So what, do I eat people or something  You know, accumulate them, and whatnot.

Cuz you know, I have a thing for cannibalism


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes.

But you turn them into cum first


----------



## mootz (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That's because you need to watch Doctor Who Mootz.



I surmised. 



Platinum said:


> Oh god that is perfect .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I posted in the last mspa convo thread once or twice.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I got mootz in this thread.
> 
> Now I will get him watching the who.



Not to mention your contributions to the Church of Hope.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2011)

Rory williams does not hope
Rory Williams just waits


----------



## God (Aug 2, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Yes.
> 
> But you turn them into cum first



Oh that's psychologically appealing, you know returning to the form you were at the start of life in another human and all that, at the same time maintaining the death instinct 

Not sure if want though...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

mootz said:


> I surmised.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I posted in the last mspa convo thread once or twice.



Yeah but I got you in here on a more permanent basis .


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay I don't know what movie my roommate is watching but it just started playing Miracles


----------



## mootz (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah but I got you in here on a more permanent basis .



That was your nudes.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Okay I don't know what movie my roommate is watching but it just started playing Miracles



Did it have clowns in it ?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2011)

So...did I just witness Jack going Skyfather on the galaxy?


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2011)

ICP has made 2 movies


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

mootz said:


> That was your nudes.


----------



## God (Aug 2, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> So...did I just witness Jack going Skyfather on the galaxy?



When was this?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup, Skyfather Jack Noir alright.



> When was this?


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Companion tiers:
> 
> *God Tier:*
> Rory Williams
> ...



I find myself agreeing with Sunny. Huh

Although I'd put Amy on okay tier, but that's just me being bitter about all the bullshit she made Rory go through. 

Also I want to either be Davros or Brother of Mine.


----------



## God (Aug 2, 2011)

Hold on when did he blow up a galaxy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

Davros looks kinda like Zoidberg


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think that's Jack blowing up a galaxy. Pretty sure this is the result of the universe having cancer or something.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Hold on when did he blow up a galaxy



More like galactic level Red Miles being used currently. But hitting galaxy range gets you skyfather tier correct?

Either way, major power boost. Went from plausibly DBZ level or something to handing them their asses in a hand basket.


----------



## God (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes galaxy to under universe level = skyfather

But when did he do this


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

That's just frog cancer guys.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

OH I THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERE TALKING ABOUT *JACK *HARKNESS HAHAHAHAHAHA

I was like WHAT THE FUCK HAVE I BEEN MISSING IN TORCHWOOD??? 

That isn't Jack, that's the cancer in the universe.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That's just frog cancer guys.



yep

it's all cancer


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 2, 2011)

Silly Sunny and his sandiness.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Also i'd move Rose down into the Okay tier myself.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That's just frog cancer guys.



edit:

Which looks like Red Miles?


----------



## God (Aug 2, 2011)

It's okay when that guy derps isn't it 
Double standards are not cool fellas.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also i'd move Rose down into the Okay tier myself.



Depends. Season 1 and 2 Rose was great, but every appearance after that is just bluh. Hell, Martha would've been more tolerable if 10 didn't compare her to Rose so much.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also i'd move Rose down into the Okay tier myself.



*Spoiler*: __ 



The Bad Wolf thing was really fucking awesome.

And the romance and when she was stuck in another universe made me dawww too hard

And when she came back I was like FUCK YEAH



Those awesome moments make up for being kinda bland


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah the Bad Wolf thing was great and all but the doctor was way too hung up on her and she got shoe horned into way too many things.

Which really just made me :snorlax.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> edit:
> 
> Which looks like Red Miles?



Yes.

It just shows the frog is fucked up.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yes.
> 
> It just shows the frog is fucked up.



Cancer tier frogs.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

4chan.org            .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

> >Karkat gives an ENTIRE UNIVERSE cancer, offhandedly apologizes
> >"oh god so sad I just want to hug him and tell him it will be okay
> 
> >Vriska commits mas murder to feed her lusus, later turns over a new leaf
> >"fucking irredeemable bitch whore she doesn't deserve a second chance I hope the horrorterrors fuck her senseless for all eternity"




Post from /co/


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 2, 2011)

/rehosted because KT's a derp


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Post from /co/



one is an understandable accident
the other is willful genocide of your own people


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Except Karkat didn't do it intentionally KT .


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> /rehosted because KT's a derp



gamcestor's forearms aren't nearly massive enough


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

It's not like Vriska wanted to do it she kinda had too. Could you imagine living with a ravenous monster 24/7 asking you to fed your own kind to it. If you didn't it would let out blood curdling  screams day in and day out. From the time your a little girl/boy, and it wasn't like there was an alternative it was all she ate.


----------



## mootz (Aug 2, 2011)

Vriska is cool though


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It's not like Vriska wanted to do it she kinda had too. Could you imagine living with a ravenous monster 24/7 asking you to fed your own kind to it. If you didn't it would let out blood curdling  screams day in and day out. From the time your a little girl/boy, and it wasn't like there was an alternative it was all she ate.



So?

That's what trolls have to do sometimes.

Look at Eridan.

He murdered shit every day of his life for a lusus that wasn't even his.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> So?
> 
> That's what trolls have to do sometimes.
> 
> ...



Eridan wasn't conflicted by it at all in fact he was proud of it. Vriska admitted to John that she admired the human life style, she didn't like killing the random trolls.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]SFlkqu9TMnk[/YOUTUBE]

Karcestor head canon


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Eridan wasn't conflicted by it at all in fact he was proud of it. Vriska admitted to John that she admired the human life style, she didn't like killing the random trolls.



Exactly because that's what trolls are supposed to do. Trolls like Eridan and Gamzee are supposed to be the norm. Ones like Karkat and Tavros are the exception

Vriska just started feeling bad after she murdered tavros.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay yeah admittedly  she does higher caste things in hivebent like the flarp debacle. But her whole reason for fighting Jack was to make up for it; to make everyone see her has a hero. She had wanted to do that before killing Tavros. Vriska's thing is that she tries to hard to be what a higher blood is expected to do. When in reality she never really wanted to do those things in the first place.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Okay yeah admittedly  she does higher caste things in hivebent like the flarp debacle. But her whole reason for fighting Jack was to make up for it; to make everyone see her has a hero. She had wanted to do that before killing Tavros. Vriska's thing is that she tries to hard to be what a higher blood is expected to do. When in reality she never really wanted to do those things in the first place.



Not really.

She made sure she was involved in creating jack to feed her own ego and to be both his creator and his destroyer. Until she started feeling bad about killing legless and then went atoner mode.

Dear god why am I talking about Vriska ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Not really.
> 
> She made sure she was involved in creating jack to feed her own ego and to be both his creator and his destroyer. Until she started feeling bad about killing legless and then went atoner mode.
> 
> Dear god why am I talking about Vriska ?



I disagree it was obvious she wanted to kill Jack to gain back everyones favor .

Another discussion derailed by a hater comment


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Hussie has basically word of god stated you are wrong.

I remember a formspring response where hussie basically said she was going through a history book and scratching out names and replacing them with her own for her own ego and that's why she made jack.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Hussie has basically word of god stated you are wrong.
> 
> I remember a formspring response where hussie basically said she was going through a history book and scratching out names and replacing them with her own for her own ego and that's why she made jack.



That kinda sounds like a joke response.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> That kinda sounds like a joke response.



Wow KT you are scraping the bottom of the barrel.

She knew Jack was created then decided that she would be the one to create him and be the one to defeat him. She was on an ego trip.

She did it to feed her own ego and then went atoner mode just deal with it.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> /rehosted because KT's a derp



I love pookie's art


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

I really don't like this orwellian editing of vriska's character.

She was a huge bitch that had a change of heart.

Not this delicate broken butterfly the entire time.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Companion tiers:
> 
> *God Tier:*
> Rory Williams
> ...



We should do a how much the doctor cares about someone tier list.

TARDIS>the rest.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Wow KT you are scraping the bottom of the barrel.
> 
> She knew Jack was created then decided that she would be the one to create him and be the one to defeat him. She was on an ego trip.
> 
> She did it to feed her own ego and then went atoner mode just deal with it.



What I'm saying is she wanted to make sure that she was responsible for the ends and the means. I never said she didn't have an ego either, but that being her sole reason for killing Jack imo is wrong.  Also I fail to see how I'm "scarping the bottom of the barrel." I believe I've made legitimate points just as you have. 

She really is the most polarizing and controversial  character.


----------



## Didi (Aug 3, 2011)

Truly a carcinogeneticist


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Didi said:


> Truly a carcinogeneticist





We miss you didi


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh hey Didi.


----------



## Didi (Aug 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> We miss you didi



fuck you noobtachio 






hey plat


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 3, 2011)

Actually Plat I'd argue that Vriska has always felt somewhat bad about killing her own kind.
Before she went atoner she had the whole mindset of "Well I'm suppose to do it" Kind of like you could have slaves and not be racists, it was just a thing the rich were supposed to have.
You see I see her wanting glory for killing Jack as not only ego stroking but her way of wanting to be noticed. She is in essence rather friendless, because of the terrible things she has done. Things that according to her culture should bring her happiness. This contradiction is probably not very good on her psyche.


Though Vriska isn't really a good person, if she was like a human she'd still probably be a huge bitch, but that's not to say she couldn't be a good person at the same time. I know a lot of women I'd categorize as bitch, but would still fall under good person.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2011)

thatsthejoke.jpg 

I wonder if John will do anymore ectobiology


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Why would he ?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Actually Plat I'd argue that Vriska has always felt somewhat bad about killing her own kind.
> Before she went atoner she had the whole mindset of "Well I'm suppose to do it" Kind of like you could have slaves and not be racists, it was just a thing the rich were supposed to have.
> You see I see her wanting glory for killing Jack as not only ego stroking but her way of wanting to be noticed. She is in essence rather friendless, because of the terrible things she has done. Things that according to her culture should bring her happiness. This contradiction is probably not very good on her psyche.
> 
> ...



She was incredibly proud of her flarping days until her atoner thing really she might of felt a twinge bad but it never stopped her from doing it and having fun.

AKA HUGE BITCH

Also I love how we can a super intense vriska debate in this thread yet I can't have a four post discussion about eridan without shitty jokes.

FML.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 3, 2011)

that's the nature of Vriska debates Plat 

everyone being a bitch about a huge bitch


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

How are we being bitches ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 3, 2011)

because I said so KT

because I said so


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

In times like these 


We need Geg.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 3, 2011)

Geg and his mad fires


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Smh CD. Your a bitch for liking shows with poor choreography yeah I fucking said it


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 3, 2011)

I almost forgot Martha existed in Dr. Who.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh god here comes the snorlax spam


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Oh god here comes the snorlax spam


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## mootz (Aug 3, 2011)

lol eridan

spider > fish


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfcunFFA_fA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## God (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

*Waits to read Platinum and CD's  response to Cubey's support.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *Waits to read Platinum and CD's  response to Cubey's support.


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *Waits to read Platinum and CD's  response to Cubey's support.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Snorlax got blocked in the pic plat.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Cubey,Plat and CD the best trio.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay cubey that was a good one.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 3, 2011)

KT, you have fallen so far


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2011)

What to expect from Vriska fans


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey what can I say, you guys told me. I feel so bad about the whole ordeal I think I'll got to bed. I've learned my lesson, never mess Plat CD or Cubey especially  not as a team.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Cubey said:


> What to expect from Vriska fans



Oh shit cubey is on a two hit streak.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 3, 2011)

KT, you are just getting straight up manhandled

it'd be sad if it wasn't so hilarious


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Hey what can I say, you guys told me. I feel so bad about the whole ordeal I think I'll got to bed. I've learned my lesson, never mess Plat CD or Cubey especially  not as a team.



In this comparison cubey is like one of those diseased dogs that you take in off the street.

He's only on the team until animal control came come pick him up and take him to get euthanized.

And yet that diseased dog still lit you up .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Yet you guys are in the same pack as the diseased dog so what does that make you ?  Really though I'm going to bed tired as fuck.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 3, 2011)

what pack

all we did was leave Cubert to his own devices

he just happened to chew you up  

mind you, he's still a diseased animal that needs to be put down, but at least he served some use


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 3, 2011)

KT your posts would have been more successful had you used this image


----------



## Pipe (Aug 3, 2011)

Not an obder, what does the snorlax means?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Not an obder, what does the snorlax means?



What would you associate with a snorlax ?

It is really quite literal


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> KT your posts would have been more successful had you used this image



right click saved  /can't sleep


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 3, 2011)

*reads last few pages of KT bashing and cubey metaphors*

Never change, guys. :33


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also I love how we can a super intense vriska debate in this thread yet I can't have a four post discussion about eridan without shitty jokes.
> 
> FML.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Sage fucks all your shit shit all of it.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

I missed you Cad, they bullied me.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I missed you Cad, they bullied me.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

KT you have no excuse .


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> KT you have no excuse .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Cadrien said:


>


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Cad redeeming thread .


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 3, 2011)

Of course, I am the savior of threads.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

I deal with it .

It's just a little annoying.

I listen while you guys go on for pages about the boring characters you like. I endure the storm of LESBIANS LESBIANS LESBIANS LESBIANS and VRISKA VRISKA VRISKA VRISKA.

But when i even attempt to broach the subject i'm met with recycled chachamaru jokes . Which I could understand if NO ONE ELSE liked eridan here but I see a lot of you guys putting him in your top 5 so I don't see why we can't have ONE LITTLE discussion that is semi serious.

It's hard being Platinum

It's hard and no one understands.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Plat shut up Cad is saving us :33


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Tell me to shut up again and I will exterminate you KT :33.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd tap that


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

That troll has no horns..... and is white !!?!!?!?!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Tell me to shut up again and I will exterminate you KT :33.





If Cad wasn't saving us right now I would say something antagonistic. I'll just save it for later.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 3, 2011)

She is from the familystuck fanarts where the midnight crew members are with their respective trolls as their fathers and all of them are humanized.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That troll has no horns..... and is white !!?!!?!?!


Human Aradia? idk. Last post for the night


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry KT but I don't want your black rom.

I want you exterminated.
​


----------



## Pipe (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Pipe said:


> She is from the familystuck fanarts where the midnight crew members are with their respective trolls as their fathers and all of them are humanized.



Clubs Deuce would be the best dad to sollux.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Black-rom, I'm flattered Plat but I don't think of you like that. Anyways I always thought Sunny filled that quadrant for you.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Kill it with fire !


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Black-rom, I'm flattered Plat but I don't think of you like that. Anyways I always thought Sunny filled that quadrant for you.



I'm insulted.

I mean jesus why would I have any quadrant with SUNNY?


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2011)

Pipe, excellent fanart 

Good work Cadrien. Bucket-tier levels dissipating, quality levels stabilizing.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Pipe, excellent fanart
> 
> Good work Cadrien. Bucket-tier levels dissipating, quality levels stabilizing.



Until you posted.

Cubey posting, bucket levels rising.


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Until you posted.
> 
> Cubey posting, bucket levels rising.



It's hard and no one understands, right brahugo


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'm insulted.
> 
> I mean jesus why would I have any quadrant with SUNNY?



Can't think of anyone else. It's obviously your blackest option Plat. 



Even in Cosplay  Must be the Converses


----------



## Pipe (Aug 3, 2011)

Hearts Boxcars being an awesome dad


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Cubey said:


> It's hard and no one understands, right brahugo



Fuck yeah it is, but i'm not under the delusion that things will change in the never discuss mspa thread .

Though I do have to admit you are bringing more quality to the table than KT right now.



KizaruTachio said:


> Can't think of anyone else. It's obviously your blackest option Plat.



I rather have intense hate sex with a god damn cactus than be in any quadrant with sunny.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Hearts Boxcars being an awesome dad



HB for dad of the year.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Fuck yeah it is, but i'm not under the delusion that things will change in the never discuss mspa thread .
> 
> Though I do have to admit you are bringing more quality to the table than KT right now.
> 
> ...



Whatever man 

How does that even.... you know what I don't want to know. 



This is for you noob :33


----------



## Monna (Aug 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Homestuck scribbles_ 



Concept art for a friend's fangame + god tier Vriska



Colored Vriska


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> *Spoiler*: _Homestuck scribbles_
> 
> 
> 
> Concept art for a friend's fangame



And to think you were keeping all this awesomeness to yourself.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> *Spoiler*: _Homestuck scribbles_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent stuff man.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Monna (Aug 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> And to think you were keeping all this awesomeness to yourself.





Platinum said:


> Excellent stuff man.


Thanks guys : D


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2011)

That's some good stuff Paul


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2011)

Now um, I keep bringing this up, but how high do you think HS will be in the OBD power scale by its conclusion


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Now um, I keep bringing this up, but how high do you think HS will be in the OBD power scale by its conclusion



It's already pretty freaking high up there.

But who knows.


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2011)

Planetbusting is not that high 
I am banking on English to change all that though


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought Jack beat silver surfer not to long ago ?


----------



## Monna (Aug 3, 2011)

So far they are planet busters at most, but have some hax abilities. Not too bad but they aren't "high up there."


----------



## Pipe (Aug 3, 2011)

Jack can beat Silver Surfer?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Homestuck have universal level destruction with Snowman guys .

And more than that really.


----------



## Monna (Aug 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Homestuck have universal level destruction with Snowman guys .
> 
> And more than that really.


I understand what you are saying, but from what I remember Snowman still doesn't have any feats. Just need more time. Lord English is hinted to be a universal threat.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Destroy snowman= destroying the universe.

And I remember hussie formspringing saying that scratch could beat DMK.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 3, 2011)

He didn't define whether or not Scratch could beat DMK in power, he just said Scratch could dump DMK into a far off galaxy.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 3, 2011)

Also to clarify No Jack couldn't beat the Silver Surfer, with the possible exception of a ring out, there isn't really anything that Jack could do that SS can't do just as well if not better.

Also SS is FTL, Jack has only been confirmed Hypersonic.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 3, 2011)

Awkward stuck



also dumping that set of images I said I would long ago, in the Fart thread.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh god Plat that image ldestryoma


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah that is pretty much my favorite piece of fanart ever now.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## WhoElse (Aug 3, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> *Spoiler*: _Homestuck scribbles_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They look tasty. I like that.

By the way everyone, I recently found this awesome Femzee.

*Spoiler*: __ 




She. Looks. Skkkaaaannnkkkaaaayyy.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## WhoElse (Aug 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOeOHkHxxFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

for a second there that video seemed like it was called Heil Fitler.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2011)

The last panel should have been sloppy makeouts 

Someone fix it


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]tk_jROjj_3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

KT I hate your avatar to the point where I don't know if I should negg your or negg you


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

What's wrong with zombie Steve ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2011)

Your whole set is weird.

In your sig, did Cap use his shield to block some jizz?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What's wrong with zombie Steve ?



that's ultimate ultron steve. The only bad ultron ever.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

It's supposed to be a symbiote cap


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> that's ultimate ultron steve. The only bad ultron ever.



I knew it was ultimate cap but I didn't  know it had anything to do with ultron or even making him look bad for that matter. I'll look for a new avy stock. In the meantime tell me what's so bad about Ultimate Ultron.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I knew it was ultimate cap but I didn't  know it had anything to do with ultron or even making him look bad for that matter. I'll look for a new avy stock. In the meantime tell me what's so bad about Ultimate Ultron.



He's so terrible he almost canceled out the awesome of all the other ultrons.

Ever heard of someone called Jeph Loeb?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

No need to say anything more my friend


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 3, 2011)

So many great fanart I don't even know which one to comment. 

So I guess I'll say Pipe's set rocks everyone's socks.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 3, 2011)

UPDATE?  I thought there wouldn't be one for ages.

Long story short


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Karkat fucked up making our the Kids universe and gave Bilious Slick cancer. Still looked trippy cool though.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 3, 2011)

infiniteslowpoke waveblade


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 3, 2011)

Ice King is not cool enough to be Raoh 

Also, PM me the stock for that KT.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

What's in the sig is it, I didn't even have to re-size I only made it transparent.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh, cool. 

*saving.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]JaLjwSpZ6Cs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 3, 2011)

Meanwhile on DeviantArt...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2011)

wat                    .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

^Wat   

EDIT: Sunnyro-ninja


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 3, 2011)

Not sure what to think.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 3, 2011)

It taught me to appreciate this thread a little more.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 3, 2011)

MSPA General Discussion Thread IV - Not as bad as it could be.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2011)

^ I think that should be the title. Its a good point


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> MSPA General Discussion Thread IV - Not as bad as it could be.



Something we can take pride in.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2011)

Always look on the bright side of life


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

So bored, I made a meme out of cuby.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2011)

UPDATE

Looks like in a couple of days, we'll have the greatest rap off in the history of paradox space


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn it I was just there


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2011)

So it looks like the critical event is Jack blowing up our universe lololol


----------



## zenieth (Aug 3, 2011)

Glorious. Universe busting Jack is imminent


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2011)

Blowing up a universe is much easier when its actually something you can blow up


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2011)

thirty thousand posts get


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

O gog that Doc face


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 3, 2011)

Jack is the cancer oh man oh jeez.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Noir is the cancer,

It's him.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 3, 2011)

Bottom right panel lol.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 3, 2011)

Was that a /v/ joke I saw? No, it can't be. Can it?



MOUTH.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

It's ironic because Pinor Noir is a grape commonly used in wine. Said wine has been proven to prevent cancer. The more you know.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Was that a /v/ joke I saw? No, it can't be. Can it?
> 
> 
> 
> MOUTH.


What am I looking at?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Gamzee Dave rapoff imminent ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 3, 2011)

Ah brown on his lips. He had a sloppy corpse makeout with Tavros lolol


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 3, 2011)

He kissed Tavros's corpse oh god damn.


----------



## mootz (Aug 3, 2011)

its        him


----------



## Pipe (Aug 3, 2011)

we need a gif of that gamzee


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> He kissed Tavros's corpse oh god damn.



HONK?!?!?!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Gamzee is into necrophilia ?


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh hey, here's a better one.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 3, 2011)

Pipe said:


> we need a gif of that gamzee



:gamzeesmh


Anyway, now I think The Scratch is useless.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 3, 2011)

Even cooler.


*Spoiler*: __ 




7/22/11

8/02/11

8/03/11


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2011)

So steering away from this topic:



=



?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2011)

I wonder if Noir murdering the frog will also summon LE.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PoxB2KyTKP0[/YOUTUBE]

This shocking development reminded me of this. 

smh Gam


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2011)

So even if the kid's scratch the whole fucking universe it doesn't help if Noir blows the thing up 

Oh man updates lately have been so good. Shit's kicking into high gear.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Gamzee is into necrophilia ?


Well that covers Pedo, Necro, and Robo of the song


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

They still have to scratch to access the yellow yard though so The Scratch isn't ENTIRELY useless.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2011)

Well...the kids aren't exactly in that universe though.

Him blowing it up only really effects The Exiles


----------



## geG (Aug 4, 2011)

God I love this update

Shit's gettin so real


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

I was just thinking of something. Look at Bro's scratch. Compare it to the red miles.

They're one and the same


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2011)

No but if they perform the scratch, they reset the universe.

The universe Jack is about to blow up.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2011)

Also I like how Tavros got more makeouts dead (Terezi and Gamzee) than alive


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 4, 2011)

cancer blows up universes

Homestuck just dishes out the life lessons


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

WV will come to the rescue .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

God all this talk is reminding me of that nekromantic cinema snob review .


----------



## God (Aug 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I wonder if Noir murdering the frog will also summon LE.



He _is_ summoned from the death of a universe 

He'll probably try to destroy the universe, and if LE is summoned, he'll probably dispatch Jack himself.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

So does this mean the ladies(and fellas) would smooch  Tavros' corpse before Dave's ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2011)

Btw, Jack is supposed to end both universes.



~ATH(!U2) is about to be executed by Bec Noir
~ATH(!U1) was supposed to be executed by Spades killing Snowman


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> God all this talk is reminding me of that nekromantic cinema snob review .



that was even better than Children at Play


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Btw, Jack is supposed to end both universes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha holy shit, fucking x2 Jack murdering Universe combo


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2011)

I just realized the irony. It was Karkat who fucked everything up...



> carcinoGeneticist [CG] began trolling gardenGnostic [GG] at 13:04
> 
> CG: HI AGAIN, IDIOT.
> GG: oh nooooooo
> ...



...making his first appearance where he was chastising Jade for having fucked everything up wrong lol.

Past Karkat sure is dumb!


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 4, 2011)

That is hilarious.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 4, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Hahaha holy shit, fucking x2 Jack murdering Universe combo



Thanos would nod in approval


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2011)

Not to mention even before he fucked up the frog breeding Karkat ruined everything by running the program.

But then, we all know who the true mastermind is. Sollux for writing it. That _bastard_.


----------



## God (Aug 4, 2011)

Karkat sure fails.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

We're only a minute away from the critical event


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2011)

That's an hour, numb nuts.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

KT's watch is malfunctioning .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2011)

I guess that puts the whole killing of Vriska and SLOPPY ROOF MAKEOUTS, BRO at ~55-50 minutes before the critical event.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

Derp                                   .


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 4, 2011)

So Jack is pretty much the Thanos of HS now. All we need is him wanting to have sloppy makeouts with death.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

> Some randy from mspa forums
> And oh look Andrew fixed the .gif from 1 minute to one hour. Phew.



I knew I wasn't wrong


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> So Jack is pretty much the Thanos of HS now. All we need is him wanting to have sloppy makeouts with death.



Snowman is basically the embodiment of death in a way .


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 4, 2011)

I guess one of the next updates will show how Jack got banished from the kids' universe.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> So Jack is pretty much the Thanos of HS now. All we need is him wanting to have sloppy makeouts with death.



Making outwith the universe is close enough I'd say.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 4, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> So Jack is pretty much the Thanos of HS now. All we need is him wanting to have sloppy makeouts with death.



The Horrorterrors are the Many-Angled Ones


----------



## God (Aug 4, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> I guess one of the next updates will show how Jack got banished from the kids' universe.



The RIFT right?  It probably doesn't matter _how_ he was banished at this point.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

Cubey said:


> The RIFT right?  It probably doesn't matter _how_ he was banished at this point.



Ahh the million dollar question my boy is what caused the rift.  Supposedly the scratch does it but no one is sure at this point.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

No context just a good find.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

For now I bid my weeping angel set adieu .


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

that sig.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

Dave wears a fez now.

Fezzes are cool.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

New sets for everyone !


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Dave wears a fez now.
> 
> Fezzes are cool.



I feel so derp now.

I read this post, even with your sig on full display RIGHT THERE, and was thinking, wait really? Dave had a fez in the update?

And then I was like oh duh, you moron.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

Maximum slowpoking .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 4, 2011)

not as bad as EM, I'll give him that


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 4, 2011)

... Looks like Gamzee got that kiss he wanted.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> not as bad as EM, I'll give him that



Yeah at least sunny realized the girl in my sig is jade .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

And 20,000 posts get.

Achievement Unlocked-Joining The Wasted Life Pantheon.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't think it's been wasted.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 4, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> ... Looks like Gamzee got that kiss he wanted.





prolly left from from after Terezi kissed him.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 4, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> So Jack is pretty much the Thanos of HS now. All we need is him wanting to have sloppy makeouts with death.



So who's our Deadpool?


----------



## Didi (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Karkat, you so silly


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

Dave: The Doctor
Aradia: River Song
Eridan: Captain Jack (A less immortal and more rejected Jack of course )

I can't really think of any other comparisons.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 4, 2011)

Dave'd be the 9th Doc specifically.

Kanaya for Donna maybe?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

Tavros for Mickey ?


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 4, 2011)

But Mickey becomes badass when he realized he has no chance with Rose 

John is the 4th Doctor, it's him.

Alternatively, he's Rory.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

John is too much of a derp to be rory.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 4, 2011)

Which incarnation of the Doc would Rose be then


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

Rose shares some parallels with the 9th I think.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I wonder if Noir murdering the frog will also summon LE.



Damn that would be an awesome EoA flash, the universe explodes. And from the cosmic ashes LE emerges, tells Jack, "Thanks Bro 8*Y" Then kills him.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 4, 2011)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests)
> noobthemusical*



Happen   .


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 4, 2011)

Deserved more attention than it got.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2011)

nothing good ever happnens


----------



## God (Aug 4, 2011)

Dat Bro, dat Jeff


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2011)

inb4 someone makes the "sand wiches" joke in reference to me 

Also that sbahj is so true.

I mean what, a good 50 yards from Subway, you can smell the baking bread lol


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2011)

sand wiches not sand bitches


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> ]



Subway does in fact smell weird.


----------



## God (Aug 4, 2011)

Banhammer just started some sick fired


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 4, 2011)

FGA: Sollux Is Okay
FGA: Hes With Me Right Now 
PCG: HOLY SHIT
PCG: YOU'RE ALIVE 
FGA: Hold On I Really Need To Change These Clothes

I forgot if her wardrobifier still works or not.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

Sweet bro getting DAT ASS

Hella Jeff getting those sick smells.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2011)

Do you guys have any _sandwishes_?


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 4, 2011)

I was watching that episode of Doctor Who, "The Parting of the Ways" and I want you all to know I cried several times. It was glorious.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

I stopped at fathers day it was pretty heart felt.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Do you guys have any _sandwishes_?





Make it happen Sandman.


----------



## geG (Aug 4, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> FGA: Sollux Is Okay
> FGA: Hes With Me Right Now
> PCG: HOLY SHIT
> PCG: YOU'RE ALIVE
> ...



Probably not since Jack blew up her planet with her house in it

She's gonna change clothes right there in front of Sollux but that's okay because he's blind


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I was watching that episode of Doctor Who, "The Parting of the Ways" and I want you all to know I cried several times. It was glorious.



It's a good ep.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Make it happen Sandman.


Deedle Deedle Deedle




Geg said:


> Probably not since Jack blew up her planet with her house in it
> 
> She's gonna change clothes right there in front of Sollux but that's okay because he's blind


Well its not like changing is anything more elaborate than a swoosh and bam, clothes are changed. Like in any RPG.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well its not like changing is anything more elaborate than a swoosh and bam, clothes are changed. Like in any RPG.



This feels like the "gamzee saw all of it y/n" debate all over again.

But this time it doesn't matter cause Sollux is blind.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's a good ep.



Dalek is still the best episode.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Dalek is still the best episode.



that goes without saying.

Shit was heart wrenching, it made me feel for a fucking dalek.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> that goes without saying.
> 
> Shit was heart wrenching, it made me feel for a fucking dalek.



Doctor was all kinds of mad.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Dalek is still the best episode.





Platinum said:


> that goes without saying.
> 
> Shit was heart wrenching, it made me feel for a fucking dalek.


Best of the 9th, yup.

Blink was the best of the 10th.

For the 11th is tougher. Many about equally en par. Eleventh Hour, Impossible Astronaut/Day of the Moon, Doctor's Wife and A Good Man Goes To War were all absolutely fantastic.

Its a bit hard to say best overall when they're all so varying a flavor. Its like trying to compare ice cream and pizza.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 4, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> This feels like the "gamzee saw all of it y/n" debate all over again.
> 
> But this time it doesn't matter cause Sollux is blind.





Imagine this with Kanaya


----------



## shit (Aug 4, 2011)

"How Do I Look"
"let me feel y0u up t0 see"


----------



## shit (Aug 4, 2011)

it's extra funny cuz I put their typing quirk things


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 4, 2011)

shit said:


> "How Do I Look"
> "let me feel y0u up t0 see"



New head-canon unlocked.


...Anyway, I noticed  has some neat stuff. Scratch warps in after the rest of the page loads and the bottom right thing that nobody's talking about.

What make this one so special? Is it... the last one?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2011)

Sollux, the blind molester.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2011)

As opposed to Terezi, the licking molester


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2011)

You are now imagining Sollux feeling up Kanaya while Terezi "tastes her glow".


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

Air Gear is real !


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2011)

I remember there was some one who wasn't reading the chat logs and thought that Homestuck was "only pretty cool but didn't get what the "fuss" was all about"


----------



## Sylar (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh yeah that guy. How the fuck do you read Homestuck and ignore the chat logs?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2011)

I like it how it was "still pretty cool"


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Oh yeah that guy. How the fuck do you read Homestuck and ignore the chat logs?



The one with John, Dave, and Karkat is still god tier.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 4, 2011)

Tavros trying to troll Dave remains the best without question.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-- adiosToreador [AT] began trolling turntechGodhead [TG] --

AT: hEYYY,
AT: fIRST, oK, i THINK YOU'RE AWFUL,
AT: lET'S PUT THAT FACT ON THE TABLE WHERE WE CAN BOTH SEE IT,
AT: nOW YOU HAVE BEEN PRIMED FOR THE DIGESTIVE RUINATION THAT'S ABOUT TO TAKE PLACE, aND THE COMPREHENSIVE SOILING OF THE LAUNDRY ENVELOPING YOUR PERSON,
TG: oh my god you type like a tool
AT: yEAHHH,
AT: nOW YOU'RE GETTING IT, wHAT YOU ARE IN FOR,
AT: aRE YOU READY TO BE TROLLLLLED,
AT: wITHIN AN INCH OF YOUR MISERABLE HUMAN CORTEX,
TG: this is so weak im almost getting tired of wasting good material on you guys
TG: its like
TG: youve got nothing
TG: its always one of you sprouting up and ranting about how hard im about to get trolled
TG: with no ensuing substance
TG: you dont even know anything about us
TG: one of you fuckers thought i was a girl
AT: oK, yEAH, bUT,
AT: tHE THING IS, tHAT i DON'T CARE,
AT: aBOUT YOUR ANATOMICAL DETAILS, aND THINGS LIKE THAT,
AT: i KNOW WHAT YOU'VE DONE,
AT: oR WILL DO, aCTUALLY,
AT: iT'S THE MOST AWFUL THING, tHE WORST YOU CAN EVER DO,
TG: sorry i wouldnt cyber with you dude
TG: in the future or whatever
AT: wHAT, wAIT,
AT: oH,
AT: oK, yOU'RE THE ONE WHO LIKES TO SUBMIT INNUENDO,
TG: human innuendo
AT: yES, hUMAN iNNUENDO,
AT: sORRY FOR THE LACK OF CLARITY,
TG: so at what point in the future am i supposed to look forward to you whipping up this titanic hankerin for my knob
AT: uH,
TG: be honest with me
TG: cause im busy
TG: and i want to know exactly when i got to clear some space in my calendar for when some fuckwit blunders out of a magical phone booth and makes a ballad-inspiring play for my throbbing beef truncheon
AT: sHOULD i BE PERTURBED BY THESE ALLUSIONS,
TG: no man
TG: look
TG: i just need to know when to be there
TG: when the stars come into alignment and your flux capacitor lets you finally sate your meteoric greed for crotch-dachshund
TG: i wouldnt want to miss it and cause a paradox or something
TG: itd suck if the universe blew up on account of you missing your window of opportunity to help yourself to a pubescent boy's naked spam porpoise
AT: uHHH,
AT: oK, THIS IS SORT OF STARTING TO UPSET ME,
TG: jesus you are such a shitty troll
AT: i GUESS i'LL LEAVE YOU ALONE,
AT: aND FIND ANOTHER POINT IN TIME TO BOTHER YOU,
AT: wHEN, i GUESS,
AT: yOU ARE MORE EMOTIONALLY SUSCEPTIBLE, aND DON'T HAVE ALL THESE BEES IN YOUR BONNET,
AT: aBOUT YOUR HUMAN SEXUALITY,
TG: oh no
TG: no dude
TG: you sassed me up
TG: we are in THE SHIT now
TG: together
TG: for the long haul
AT: i,
AT: wHAT,
TG: we're motherfuckin entrenched in this bitch
TG: you and me
TG: welcome to nam
TG: now grab my hand and shimmy your soggy ass off that muddy bank before charlie gets the fuckin drop
AT: uHHH, wHO,
AT: wHO'S CHARLIE,
TG: hes the guy whos gonna read our vows
TG: im feeling pretty friggin MATRIMONIAL all a sudden
TG: take a look down by your foot see that little bottle
TG: stomp on that shit like its on fire
TG: noisy ethnic dudes are flipping the fuck out and waving us around on chairs til someone gets hurt
TG: im your 300 pound matronly freight-train
TG: and my gaping furnace is hungry for coal so get goddamn shoveling
AT: oH MY GOD,
TG: bro look in my eyes
TG: that twinkle
TG: that be DEVOTION you herniated pro wrestlers sweaty purple taint
TG: sparklin like a visit from your fairy fuckin godmother
TG: shit be PURE AND TRUE
TG: thats what you see
TG: a kaleidoscopic supernova of all your hopes and dreams all swishin together
TG: radially effevescing arms of more little boy peckers than you can imagine
TG: turning out insane corkscrew haymakers of a billion dancing vienna sausages strong
TG: this is how we do this
TG: this shits more real than kraft mayo

-- adiosToreador [AT] blocked turntechGodhead [TG] --


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 4, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I remember there was some one who wasn't reading the chat logs and thought that Homestuck was "only pretty cool but didn't get what the "fuss" was all about"



I was that guy once. 

Once I saw TG rapping about presidents, I decided to skim the logs, skipping the ones with TG entirley. Soon, though, I was coerced into reading them fully.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

I do the opposite, I get so excited for logs I sometimes miss stuff in the panels.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I do the opposite, I get so excited for logs I sometimes miss stuff in the panels.



Oh man how is that even a thing.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

I used tavros trying to troll dave as the best destructive feat in fiction.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 4, 2011)

BLESS THIS MAN.



Can I be the Head of Foreign Affairs ITT? Or does Shit already hold that title.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> BLESS THIS MAN.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be the Head of Foreign Affairs ITT? Or does Shit already hold that title.



I would like to be the vice chief of foreign affairs


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 4, 2011)

I think you are about to be/were trolled hard


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 4, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I used tavros trying to troll dave as the best destructive feat in fiction.



it was just complete devastation


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 4, 2011)

Also being on Omegle for the purpose of anything.

I hope you don't do this.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

Once I told her I was in High School she haled ass.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 4, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also being on Omegle for the purpose of anything.
> 
> I hope you don't do this.



Wait, did you think I took that screen shot? I'm a little confused...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

Who ever it was left right after that. What a small world.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 4, 2011)

This one isn't MSPA related but it is amazing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay both of you need to step off.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes       .


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 4, 2011)

Nicely done TV!


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm about to show the lot of you something.

Something magical

Something Miraculous

Something that will rekindle hope.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

​


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 4, 2011)

Hot fucking damn.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2011)

NO

PONYSTUCK IS NOT A THING

ITS NOT HAPPENING

WHERE NOT DOING THIS MAN


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2011)

noob and zenieth, such amazing opposites they bring.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

Everyone should go on Omegle and try to advertise Homestuck


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2011)

or we could not


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd rather fondly regard that amazing set of art I found.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 4, 2011)

I saw quality and I killed it before it had a chance to snowball.

Also I know this should go to the Dr. Who thread but...

Daleks manged to build (as far as we know) a ship capable of traveling into the time locked space. What if someone build a whole fleet, and used people who were expendable to go back in time and retrieve various people from the war?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

@zeni I gave you a  rep


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 4, 2011)

We could sit here... and look at long hair Lalonde.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 4, 2011)

smh KT smh.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

You should feel terrible Noob.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> We could sit here... and look at long hair Lalonde.


Looks good. At the end, I'd like an epilogue/timeskip so them a bit more grown up.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> snip



Makes me wish Hussie gave her long hair.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Makes me wish Hussie gave her long hair.



You have a thing for long hair don't you


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2011)

You know, I love timeskips. Probably because its pretty awesome seeing a canon character redesign of characters I already like.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 4, 2011)

still quality


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> You have a thing for long hair don't you



.......Yes


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah I had inklings since your Vriska love.

I used to have a thing too, but then I realized it really depends on the girl.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah I had inklings since your Vriska love.
> 
> I used to have a thing too, but then I realized it really depends on the girl.



                                             .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> We could sit here... and look at long hair Lalonde.



long haired rose hnnng

you have excellent taste


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

She is adorable.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 4, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> you have excellent taste


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey, hey guys: If anyone is bored and wants to catch up


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm ready to buy the black and yellow Sollux hoodie.

EDIT: Or I guess it's called BEETH


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 4, 2011)

My favorite one is the Aradia Bot hoodie, but the Gamzee hoodie comes pretty close.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

Dat kanaya hoodie

DEM BEETH


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm ready to buy the black and yellow Sollux hoodie.


Me too. Also the Eridan one possibly.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

If it didn't have the quadrants on the back I would get that one too.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 4, 2011)

Those blocks for the would-be updates are hilarious.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> We could sit here... and look at long hair Lalonde.



Waifu tier


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Hey, hey guys: If anyone is bored and wants to catch up



Dat Eridan one is slick .

Though the quadrants on the back is a little iffy.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 4, 2011)

Bifuricated variant


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> If it didn't have the quadrants on the back I would get that one too.





Platinum said:


> Though the quadrants on the back is a little iffy.



Great minds think alike


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2011)

more like mediocre minds sometimes agree with their betters


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 4, 2011)

None of the hoodies really captivate me, I dunno.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah TV you sure put me in my place.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2011)

I like the Roboaradia and Kanaya's.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey at least you aren't like Cubey, KT.

...It's still cool to bully Cubey, right?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

They mess with me cuz I have less than popular taste. But I'm not into horses or anything.

EDIT: A good example is that fact that Vriska's my fave char I'm notorious for that.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 4, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Hey at least you aren't like Cubey, KT.
> 
> ...It's still cool to bully Cubey, right?



It will never not be cool to make fun of Cubey.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 5, 2011)

It isn't so much fun as it is a required activity. Like mowing the lawn or taking out the trash. But who says you can't have fun with it?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 5, 2011)

Seeing Cubey booted out of a building like Slick was would be hilarious.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

Who would be Doc ?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone worth an ounce of grist.


----------



## God (Aug 5, 2011)

I liked all of those hoodies except God-Tier Aradia (not that it wasn't nice)


----------



## Stroev (Aug 5, 2011)

After checking out MSPA, I love it when Firefox/the site screws up and I get all the updates in their unclicked color, thinking a treasure trove of updates appeared until I look at the date.

Fuck, man.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 5, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I liked all of those hoodies except God-Tier Aradia (not that it wasn't nice)


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 5, 2011)

Note that's not my picture failing that's you signature.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

Set quality pic right here


----------



## God (Aug 5, 2011)

That is awesome


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 5, 2011)

Heh, LoFaF


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah it's how Cubey's sig is looking to me.

Also Cubey

Imgur>>>Imageshack


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 5, 2011)

Also this thread is unrated. What does it deserve? 5 stars or 1? THERE IS NO MIDDLE GROUND.

inb4middleground.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Aug 5, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


>



Makin' me think there was an update grumble grumble...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2011)

I was tempted to look and see if it was an update as well .

SMH KT .


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 5, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


>



Vengeance.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

Stroev is a bad influence .


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Aug 5, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Stroev is a bad influence .



Understatement.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

Dat bro fist.


----------



## mootz (Aug 5, 2011)

I demand source.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

I treaded the dark waters of /co/ 

Sage your gonna need your heavy duty towels


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 5, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I treaded the dark waters of /co/
> 
> Sage your gonna need your heavy duty towels



I am giddy with anticipation.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 5, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I treaded the dark waters of /co/
> 
> Sage your gonna need your heavy duty towels



Is your sanity alright from doing that? Anyways, let me get my super towel.


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2011)

been a lotta trying to hotlink from 4chan lately
or as I like to call it, the retard disease


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not a retard.


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2011)

it's ok KT
it's the disease
the cure is to always rehost


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

O gog I could have sworn I imgur'd it  Wait a sec I have it under control


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been cured :33 (hopefully)


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 5, 2011)

.

Oh...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm sorry bro  everyone here is either heterosexual males or homosexual females.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

ahh here you go Who


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 5, 2011)

NO.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 5, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> ahh here you go Who



Image doesn't show up on my current browser.

Tempted to switch just to see what it is.

Then I thought better of it.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 5, 2011)

KT you need to stop being awful


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 5, 2011)

I agree with the others KT, stop being awful.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 5, 2011)

KT at least stop being Cubey awful.

There must be a lesser level of awful you can aspire to.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

Sylar said:


> *KT at least stop being Cubey awful.*
> 
> There must be a lesser level of awful you can aspire to.




That  hurt.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm only awful ironically being quality is too main stream.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 5, 2011)

the truth always does


----------



## Sylar (Aug 5, 2011)

The truth always does.

EDIT: Ninja'd by TV.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> the truth always does





Sylar said:


> The truth always does.



 okay I'll admit this got me.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

What the heck why is everyone ninjaing everyone ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 5, 2011)

well done, TV and Sylar


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah if 2 people say it at the same time that's when you know it's time to stop. I'll chill on the terribad cosplay and possibly  post all this fanart that has flooded my desktop.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2011)

If anyone is bored and wants to catch up

oh god this is critically adorable


----------



## Pipe (Aug 6, 2011)

I think I have diabeetus


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2011)

HNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2011)

welMOTHERFUCKINGp


----------



## God (Aug 6, 2011)

Updizoo


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 6, 2011)

FUCKING GAMZEE


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 6, 2011)

NO, BETTY CROCKER SHE DID IT.

SHE BROKE GAMZEE.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh shit so it was Dave that drove gamzee off the deep end .

And now miracles are about to ensue.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 6, 2011)

Okay, now that I'm on my computer... I pointed out what you need to look at.



Betty Crocker!


----------



## God (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep it was Betty lulz

But this is just 



> They both then proceeded to have one of the best rap-offs in the history of paradox space.



Seriously Hussie you fucking tease


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2011)

*KILL THEM ALL!*​


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 6, 2011)

So I was right. Gamzee's powers of rage can instill people with rage for other things.

Also, Crocker is behind everything.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 6, 2011)

Well with this turn of events, I definitely have my money on Betty Crocker being behind that door.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 6, 2011)

Crocker for LE.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 6, 2011)

Door = She

English = He

Can't be the same person.

...or can it?


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2011)

Obviously Betty Crocker is secretly Lil Cal


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 6, 2011)

TC: i like you.
TC: WOULDN'T MIND TAKING THAT PALE MARSHMALLOW YOU GOT AS A NUGBONE OFF YOUR SHOULDERS.
TC: for this collection i got started on.
TC: ADD A LITTLE STRAWBERRY JAM TO THIS PEANUT BUTTER SANDWICH I'M MAKING BETWEEN MY MOTHER FUCKING LIPS.
TG: holy shit 

Dave getting beat at his own game.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 6, 2011)

ITT: My friends theory.

7:32 PM 6/8 OK 
7:32 PM 6/8 Read this after reading the update 
7:33 PM 6/8 Remember how Doc Scratch said that LOrd English monitors the destruction of universes in order for him to appear? 
7:33 PM 6/8 Well 
7:33 PM 6/8 in this new update 
7:34 PM 6/8 We have undeniable proof 
7:34 PM 6/8 That BETTY CROCKER is Lord English 
7:34 PM 6/8 Remember 
7:36 PM 6/8 Who gave the video to dave to give to Gamzee so that he can make a harlequin doll to John which will make John write the walls of his own room so that Dad would give him Harlequin dolls that used for Tier 1 prototyping for the black monarchs which made the BQ wear harlequin clothes to Jack which made Jack kill BQ and allowed him to gain unlimited power 
7:36 PM 6/8 That's right 
7:36 PM 6/8 Betty Crocker 
7:36 PM 6/8 and 
7:37 PM 6/8 *make Jack wear the Harlequin clothes 
7:37 PM 6/8 Remember Nannasprite saying 
7:37 PM 6/8 she wasnt human? 
7:37 PM 6/8 and finally 
7:37 PM 6/8 SHE IS ALREADY HERE


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 6, 2011)

He's off line so I can't say the counter point of Lord English being a he. But if English can change genders, or appearance...

Still though BQ is behind the door, and not LE. But someone else seen/alluded to before.


----------



## God (Aug 6, 2011)

ITT: Noob's friend is a complete fucking genius


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 6, 2011)

I dunno, seems to obvious. Maybe a powerful agent of Lord English. But not the man himself.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 6, 2011)

Who says the the multiple incarnations of Doc scratch are the only FG's that serve LE?

If it had to be a never before mentioned character I'd totally want Betty to be a FG.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 6, 2011)

FG of squiddle session calling it now.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 6, 2011)

Holy shit what an update.

Anyone else get a weird 3D looking effect from the chatlogs this update? The combination of the black background with the bright red and the purple...it's like one of those magic picture things.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 6, 2011)

In addition to starting the chain that leads to Jack ascending to destroy the universe, Gamzee also instilled Dave's subconscious Cal-hate, creating Dream Cal who would go on to become normal Cal in the past who would go on to create Doc Scratch, a vital component for summoning Lord English.

Betty Crocker and Lord English must be pretty close at least.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 6, 2011)

IDE/Theory.

Doc Scratch does not look the same in every session he is born in. OR LilCal exists in every session that Scratch exists in.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 6, 2011)

When was it stated Doc Scratch was in every session?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 6, 2011)

I said every session he is born in.

And Scatch himself has said he has been born millions of times, and never once failed to summon LE.


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2011)

I knew Gamzee was responsible for John's clown fetish/fear
I just didn't know it was so directly
fuck Vriska putting kids to sleep, Gamzee can make things appearify in their dreamscapes


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 6, 2011)

Great update nothing else to say really.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 6, 2011)

How about Gamzee moving so fast he appears to be sitting.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 6, 2011)

Next to Rose & Jack flying from planet to planet that's one of our best speed feats.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 6, 2011)

Aradia faster than Jack proven by her jumping into him

Speed tiers

Aradia

The rest.

Vriska Ancestor Mode may be more powerful straight up, but Aradia freezes the dice in time, and proceeds to blitz Vriska you know who's the best troll


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 6, 2011)

update in three words:

fuck yeah Gamzee


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> How about Gamzee moving so fast he appears to be sitting.



that's one hell of a nervous twitch


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2011)

shit said:


> fuck Vriska putting kids to sleep, Gamzee can make things appearify in their dreamscapes



it took me a second, but it just dawned on me
those two would make a fucking nightmarish villain team
gamzvrisk needs more fanfarts


----------



## geG (Aug 6, 2011)

Why does everyone keep forgetting that Lord English is in the Trolls' universe not ours


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 6, 2011)

Geg said:


> Why does everyone keep forgetting that Lord English is in the Trolls' universe not ours



I don't remember that being said.

Probably just me derping.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm bored and have nothing better to do, so robo dave.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 6, 2011)

Who's the hot tomgirl in your set?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Who's the hot tomgirl in your set?



Original character.


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2011)

tomgirl?
you mean tomboy
or am I getting trapped?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 6, 2011)

maybe maybe not


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 6, 2011)

The world may never know.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 6, 2011)

it is a mystery forever left unsolved


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2011)

signatures should never be aligned to the left


----------



## Pipe (Aug 6, 2011)

dat motherfucking update honk


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 6, 2011)

*Back on the subject of the update?

When shit goes down like this. We need to go back a re-read HomeStuck or stalk MSPA WIKI.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 6, 2011)

Betty crocker rears her ugly batter bitch head again.

Also, Gamzee = Lil Cal.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



TG: what else does he say
TC: HE SAYS
TC: all in this funny little voice
TC: THAT IS SO
TC: very
TC: VERY
TC: quiet
TC: THAT
TC: it's time
TC: TO GO
TC: mother
TC: FUCKING
TC: kill
TC: THEM
TC: all.
TG: welp
TG: that sounds about right
TG: better do what he says dude




Trolling crazy people. Strider style.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 6, 2011)

oh god


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 6, 2011)

Can someone give me the main points of that update?

I didn't quite understand it


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 6, 2011)

Gamzee used his rage instilling powers to make John hate clowns, making a little doll in his dreamhouse.

Dave got the miracles video long before it was made via Betty Crocker, which would go on to trigger Gamzee rageplant.

The clown-hate started a chain reaction that lead to Jack's role as the cancer.

Gamzee's a schizo homo.

That's the gist.


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2011)

tl;dr Gamzee is a major fucking source why the Kid's game is unwinnable


----------



## Pipe (Aug 6, 2011)

Gamzee the most important character of homestuck


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2011)

gamzee has the power to hate universes to death


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2011)

Gamzee can give universes cancer just by utilizing his hateful stare


His horrible, terrifying Stare of HATE


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2011)

what I wanna know is what song Dave was looking for before Gamzee said he didn't wanna hear it
actually it's probably that miracles song again...


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah of course it is


It gets referenced again in Dave's second convo/Gamzee's first convo, I believe


The fact that he wouldn't listen to it the first time


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2011)

oh well shit
if only he listened to it the first time then he wouldn't have to the 2nd time and none of this would've happened


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2011)

YES BUT THE SECOND TIME WAS HIS FIRST TIME


TIME SHENANIGANS ALL UP IN THIS BITCH


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2011)

mfw time shenanigans


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2011)

Hahaha amazing smiley


----------



## zenieth (Aug 6, 2011)

More like Betty Crocker is the most important person in Homestuck. She's probably Ms. Paint level.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Aug 6, 2011)

You can't hate time sheanigans


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 6, 2011)

I still can't believe I was right about Gamzee's powers.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 6, 2011)

Geg said:


> Why does everyone keep forgetting that Lord English is in the Trolls' universe not ours



Isn't he already in every universe so that he may summon himself.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 6, 2011)

Didi said:


> Gamzee can give universes cancer just by utilizing his hateful stare
> 
> 
> His horrible, terrifying Stare of HATE



So he's Captain Planet!Hitler?

[YOUTUBE]_V5fOqZYdmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 6, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Gamzee used his rage instilling powers to make John hate clowns, making a little doll in his dreamhouse.
> 
> Dave got the miracles video long before it was made via Betty Crocker, which would go on to trigger Gamzee rageplant.
> 
> ...



He also created lil Cal, which means GAMZEE IS DOC SCRATCH'S FARTHER


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 6, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I still can't believe I was right about Gamzee's powers.



Cross you weren't the only one. Remember I had a theory that Terezi was ignoring the obvious Gamzee clues because Gamzee was using rage powers to make Terezi to hateful of Vriska to notice anything else.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 6, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Cross you weren't the only one. Remember I had a theory that Terezi was ignoring the obvious Gamzee clues because Gamzee was using rage powers to make Terezi to hateful of Vriska to notice anything else.



I know I'm not the only one, but I'm still happy about it.


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2011)

I like how Dave is pretty much idolizing Gamzee and thinking he's gog's gift to irony


----------



## mootz (Aug 6, 2011)

I think this second read through is clearing things up, still I am not as 'involved' as a lot of you guys seem to be.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 6, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I know I'm not the only one, but I'm still happy about it.




Lucky bastards my predictions usually end up as disturbing parings or just being wrong. (Crosses fingers for evil Aradia theory.)


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

mootz said:


> I think this second read through is clearing things up, still I am not as 'involved' as a lot of you guys seem to be.



yeah it takes a couple read throughs at least


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

That's what I love about Homestuck it almost demands the readers attention but not in a pretentious way. 25% of the fun of Homestuck is the decoding the secrets of the story.

I believe Hussie once said "Homestuck isn't to be read, it's to be studied."


----------



## Pipe (Aug 7, 2011)

I just relax and enjoy the pretty colors


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Lucky bastards my predictions usually end up as disturbing parings or just being wrong. (Crosses fingers for evil Aradia theory.)



You thinking Aradia=Betty Crocker?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

Naw I'm thinking she has something to do with summoning Lord English.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2011)

mootz said:


> I think this second read through is clearing things up, still I am not as 'involved' as a lot of you guys seem to be.



You just have to TRY HARDER.


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2011)

Having a close match in the Konoha Collosseum. If you follow Naruto and can read the strategies vote if you can please!
I left my main points of why I should win on the last page and you can read around to see why my opponent thinks he win.
He was lame in asking for voters to swing by in a convo thread lol.



Thanks!
Match ends at 4:04 pm EST today.


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2011)

Mother fuckin miracles

:0)


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 7, 2011)

God damn, 19 pages. Nope sorry bro. If someone else reads and tells me you should win I'll give you my vote.


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2011)

shit said:


> yeah it takes a couple read throughs at least



I've had only one



I'm just incredibly smart


----------



## Magic (Aug 7, 2011)

aight cool Xd thx musical the strategies are on like page 3-4?
score ish like 9-10 atm yo =]


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2011)

Recently, I thought maybe Crocker was the cue chalk of The Felt.

Then I said "No, that'd be silly".

Now, I'm almost reconsidering.


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

can I vote for you without giving a reason?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

What do you guys think LE actually looks like ? Whenever I imagine him I think of a disembodied coat.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 7, 2011)

And then Casey killed Casey


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> That's what I love about Homestuck it almost demands the readers attention but not in a pretentious way. 25% of the fun of Homestuck is the decoding the secrets of the story.
> 
> I believe Hussie once said "Homestuck isn't to be read, it's to be studied."



Bullshit. I just read it and let the other fans decode stuff that doesn't matter so much to me.

Now if this was Lost, I'd be decoding every second of it. 



Pipe said:


> I just relax and enjoy the pretty colors


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I just relax and enjoy the pretty colors





SageMaster said:


>





Well that explains the low riders


----------



## God (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't do much "decoding" shit either
Hell I cant even remember half the story anymore


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## WhoElse (Aug 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> That's what I love about Homestuck it almost demands the readers attention but not in a pretentious way. 25% of the fun of Homestuck is the decoding the secrets of the story.
> 
> I believe Hussie once said "Homestuck isn't to be read, it's to be studied."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry Cad I must spread


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2011)

...
...
...

huh


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

I was gonna rep him for the funny comic but I have to spread reps.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2011)

UPDATE YOU SLOWPOKES

I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON ANYMORE


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

I FUCKING TOLD YOU ! WHAT THE FUCK DID I SAY OMG GIVE YOUR BOY SOME RESPECT.


----------



## geG (Aug 7, 2011)

What the fuck am I looking at


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Naw I'm thinking she has something to do with summoning Lord English.



 yes FUCK YES.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 7, 2011)

The fuck is going on?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2011)

Aradia IS Betty Crocker?


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 7, 2011)

My brain is full of Hussie.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

I told you bro I warned you.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2011)

And what's Hussie doing with that Hero of Space Godhood possibly available soon on the What Pumpkin store?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 7, 2011)

I am left speechless


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

my face right now


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2011)

Why's her hair is a bun?

So many questions!


----------



## Pipe (Aug 7, 2011)

Damn they work fast


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2011)

huh


wait


what


MY MIND IS FULL OF FUCK


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't even


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2011)

Kanaya/jade's godtier hoody :33


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

Why isn't it green ?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2011)

Because the colors aren't relevant to the title. Rose's isn't lilac/purple.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

What about Dave and Aradia ?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What about Dave and Aradia ?



What about Vriska?

You forgetting Vriska smh.

Also: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Andrew said:
			
		

> *Explain to me what the heck just happened.*
> 
> Scratch keeps Aradia (???) locked up in a room with a 5th wall. She turned it on and tried to break it, presumably to attempt to escape.
> 
> ...


----------



## Didi (Aug 7, 2011)

What about pudding?



Forgetting pudding smh.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 7, 2011)

What about FedoraFreak? Where's our  showing him becoming God Tier?


----------



## mootz (Aug 7, 2011)

nothing makes sense anymore


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't get the new update at all.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> snip



So I was half right  I'll take it


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> I don't get the new update at all.



Check the spoilered text of my last post.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 7, 2011)

DOUBLE ^ (use bro)


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh thank gog I never finished that whole story about the one being behind the door being sexually abused by scratch. And yet I can't stop thinking it in my mind. IT'S SO FULL OF FUCK RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Oh thank gog I never finished that whole story about the one being behind the door being sexually abused by scratch. And yet I can't stop thinking it in my mind. IT'S SO FULL OF FUCK RIGHT NOW!



People You Have to Blame for This: 

1. Yourself


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 7, 2011)

> Update

mfw:


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> yes FUCK YES.



Fuck you man I brought the Evil Aradia figure theory into here.

Which by the way still isn't confirmed nowhere is it said Aradia is BC or that she is doing anything evil.



Crossbow said:


> Aradia IS Betty Crocker?



No it's not confirmed. 

But it is possible. Since last update, It was obvious that BC was either using something similar to Trollian, OR a time manipulator.

I actually thought that the BC who gave the message might not be the real BC just Dave from the future.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 7, 2011)

Also it's strange that she can't escape, Scratch is less powerful than Jack, and she can time freeze Jack.

But on the other hand As long as Scratch doesn't go teleport stage she can't really travel through him.


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

welp

just goes to show

if you're a troll, either you're really fucking imp't, or you're just not


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2011)

We're running around like chickens whose head decapitated itself and flew into the sun, and YOU'RE going on about "Nothing is confirmed by this"?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 7, 2011)

Well nothing is. At no point is it said or implied that Aradia helpful to DS.
We have no proof she's evil, well there's a lot if you wanna go with alternate ways of interpreting what's been done before.
If people are freaking out about Aradia possibly being BC they should have done that last update. When it was pretty much confirmed BC was either a time traveler or a troll.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 7, 2011)

Um what? what is happening now?

I now understand jackshit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 7, 2011)

Could she be BC yes. Do I put more weight on the evil theory than I did before sure I had it at 35 - 65, now it's at about 50 - 50.

Plus this is as conclusive as when people thought all the signs pointed to Jack being LE. And they were wrong so so wrong and stupid.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 7, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> And what's Hussie doing with that Hero of Time Godhood possibly available soon on the What Pumpkin store?



That is the space outfit not time. You can tell by the symbol. I really should stop reading threads backwards.

That said Aradia looks good with her hair in a bun.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Well nothing is. At no point is it said or implied that Aradia helpful to DS.



Why keep someone captive if the aren't helpful?

Is she in... time jail?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 7, 2011)

AND NOW THE IMPORTANT QUESTION WHO WOULD WIN IN A FIGHT ANDREW HUSSIE OR DOC SCRATCH.

THEY SEEM DESTINED TO DO BATTLE!


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 7, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *Why keep someone captive if the aren't helpful?
> *
> Is she in... time jail?



That's like asking why we keep PoW, even the low level grunts who know nothing are better of, captured than possibly returning to fight again.

Though I guess you could kill them but I think depending on how you do it you'd commit war crimes.

Also remember Scratch has never killed anyone to our knowledge. Maybe he keeps her in there as an alternative.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2011)

Prisoner of time war then.



Waveblade said:


> That is the space outfit not time. You can tell by the symbol. I really should stop reading threads backwards.
> 
> That said Aradia looks good with her hair in a bun.



Meant to say space. Got distracted.

Fixed.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 7, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Prisoner of time war then.



*insert obligatory Aradia is a Time Lord schtick*


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 7, 2011)

Daddy Diamond Droog's reaction to these events.


----------



## God (Aug 7, 2011)

People thought Jack was LE? 

Not sure how this means Aradia = Crocker either


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 7, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> *insert obligatory Aradia is a Time Lord schtick*



LE is actually the Moment having gained Sentience.


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

I want Droog back


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 7, 2011)

What did I see.

What was I looking at.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 7, 2011)

In my heart Droog will always be Lord English. It's him


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

A potentially great plot twist


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> In my heart Droog will always be Lord English. It's him



Too true, too true.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> In my heart Droog will always be Lord English. It's him



Dammit Noob I'm predicting this too


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2011)

Hussie 5th walling up in this bitch.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 7, 2011)

People on Tumblr talking about Doc Scratch:


> *IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT ALL WOMEN ARE EXCEEDINGLY YOUNG WHEN COMPARED TO HIS VAST LIFETIME ANYWAY*



I could of sworn I've seen someone type that before.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 7, 2011)

If she is evil this needs to happen


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

scratch said something like that while talking to Rose


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2011)

On a more serious note, maybe we will get to see her wield an epic time whip.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2011)

Hussie vs Scratch.

It needs to happen.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 7, 2011)

Plat Clearly Hussie will kill Scratch with the Yard stick (keeping his promise of interference to 1 yard) summoning Lord English and getting the disc returned to us.


----------



## God (Aug 7, 2011)

Well Doc did say he was "mentoring" multiple troll chicks right?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2011)

Also that is a pretty festive outfit for Aradia .



noobthemusical said:


> Plat Clearly Hussie will kill Scratch with the Yard stick (keeping his promise of interference to 1 yard) summoning Lord English and getting the disc returned to us.



Clearly.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 7, 2011)

Apparently Hussie's space god outfit is what Kanaya's god tier costume would look like.

Also there in the library section of Seer: Decend there is stuff about broken glass which may be relevant to update.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 7, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> On a more serious note, maybe we will get to see her wield an epic time whip.



She's a Time Lord/Belmont, traveling around time and just whipping the shit out of vampires.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2011)

I should neg you for that Basch.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> She's a Time Lord/Belmont, traveling around time and just whipping the shit out of vampires rainbow drinkers.



OH god yes.

No hard feelings, zen.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 7, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I should neg you for that Basch.



Time & Space, like Ebony & Ivory.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2011)

You're not good enough for me to not neg Crossbow.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 7, 2011)

AradiaXKanaya haven't seen Fart of that yet.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 7, 2011)

Hussie is collapsing reality itself man my mind is full of fuck.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You're not good enough for me to not neg Crossbow.



OUCH.

Cuttin' deep, zenieth.

D;


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 7, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> AradiaXKanaya haven't seen Fart of that yet.



Plenty of things to do with that whip.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> AradiaXKanaya haven't seen Fart of that yet.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 7, 2011)

Dawwwwwww, that is adorable.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 7, 2011)

Trickster Hussie.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 7, 2011)

Wait a moment.



That furniture set looks mighty familiar.




WHAT DOES IT MEAN?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2011)

I've seen tons of aradia x kanaya fan art.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

It's a different bed on the banister you can see the aries sign


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2011)

Now Kanaya x Nepeta. That shit is rare.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

"Dr.Love just call me Dr.Love"


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 7, 2011)

Forever... Straight.


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> "Dr.Love just call me Dr.Love"



looks like she just snapped poor nepeta's neck and killed her


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> If she is evil this needs to happen



she whips her heir back and forth


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

oh shit another panel I didn't see!!!



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

I tried to post Cosplay I thought you'd like 
@who


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

wait where's her horns?


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

why are there two panels you can only get to from the front page?


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

answer me ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol Hussie forgot the horns Fans are gonna have a fit.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 7, 2011)

shit said:


> wait where's her horns?


Hussie done goofed?


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

she looks better without them


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> "Dr.Love just call me Dr.Love"



The fuck happen to her neck?


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

saved it, now I gotta piece of history


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

*shrug   .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 7, 2011)

shit said:


> oh shit another panel I didn't see!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Looking very Geisha there Aradia.


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

it's hawt!
japanesey shit is severely lacking in all things homestuck
jade is the closest we come, and she's so whitebread


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 7, 2011)

Angry Aradia flipping the bird.

This update is glorious. But I still don't understand shit.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2011)

Why are these last two panels lost in time?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Angry Aradia flipping the bird.
> 
> This update is glorious. But I still don't understand shit.



I didn't even notice that


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 7, 2011)

Btw very abusable pic



"I got a chair, fuck you!!!"

"Like these man, theeesssee."


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2011)

No, really, how are we supposed to find these ourselves?

And WHY is this Aradia Japanese?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 7, 2011)

Better question.

Why is this Aradia japanese and wearing a green hawaiian shirt. Doc Scratch must have terrible fashion sense.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like we're leaving the scrapbook.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2011)

Some kinda floral schoolgirl uniform straight outta the Japanese animes.


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 7, 2011)

An abomination that would be shot on sight if left on Alternia. Clearly Doc Scratch saved this deformed troll's life and claimed her as his daughter.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 7, 2011)

It must be a time user thing that they have Japanese related interests one way or another. Aradia with her look. Dave with originally his katana.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

That would make  the best neg image ever.


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2011)

you could maybe get in trouble for negging with imgs
I've never done it


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 7, 2011)

Nah as long as you don't spam them negging with images is tolerable in most sections

I guess.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

It would be a cool way to go out.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2011)

Rider neg.

count the reds, 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 7, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Rider neg.
> 
> count the reds, 1, 2, and 3.



Life goes on! Anything Goes! Coming up OOO！


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 7, 2011)

the power to tear your rep is in my hands and I regret nothing when the time comes to judge all with it


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 7, 2011)

so tighten yourselves up and shout out for mercy, because the sun does not go up when it happens


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2011)

well done

well done INDEED


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, I'm done here.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

smh no appreciation for Justice


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2011)

KT you don't know SHIT about justice


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> KT you don't know SHIT about justice


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2011)

I salute the brave cross machine corps


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 7, 2011)

the Cross Machines were true soldiers

their general would have been proud


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

Am I doing it right ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> the Cross Machines were true soldiers
> 
> their general would have been proud



I know he is.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I know he is.



good to know


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm almost positive I'm doing it right.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)

This is most certainly not a Snorlax.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2011)

KT do you see the snorlax?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> KT do you see the snorlax?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2011)

He sees the snorlax


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> He sees the snorlax



I consider this matter to be resolved


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2011)

case fucking closed, let's all go get tacos


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 8, 2011)

Motherfuckers work fast.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 8, 2011)

They must just sit around with mspaint open just watching stuff on youtube and hanging out on Facebook and listen to some new mus- OH SHIT HOMESTUCK UPDATED MUST BE FIRST DRAW DRAW DRAW


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2011)

Shit just keeps on getting realer.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 8, 2011)

it's so real that it's almost unreal


----------



## Sylar (Aug 8, 2011)

It's a Double Real Reacharound.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 8, 2011)

Somebody's going to claim the Sir of Real godtier soon.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 8, 2011)

oh gog every fucking character, even falcor and rufio


----------



## God (Aug 8, 2011)

Quality fanart.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 8, 2011)

So pretty



EDIT: Also stuff on subjuggulator chucklevoodoo.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2011)

All artsy fartsy.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2011)

that fucking cal face


----------



## geG (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 8, 2011)

^Noob set this shit NOW


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 8, 2011)

this kind of shit doesn't even happen

most of the time


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh gog oh gog one of you bastards please make this sig sized!


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 8, 2011)

my yearning for a Scratch set is like never before right now


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

OKAY FUCK I SAW THE 2 PAGES. I'M DONE WELP.

INFINITE WELP REQUIEM!

WELL I THINK THIS CONFIRMS THAT ARADIA IS NOT EVIL, BUT WILL BECOME/TURN EVIL AND SERVE ENGLISH!


OH GOG NO PLEASE DON'T TURN EVIL
DO HORRIBLE THINGS 
AND THEN GAIN REDEMPTION VIA DEATH


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

OH GOG I SEE IT ALL NOW!

SOON EVIL JAPANESE ADRADIA WILL COME AND KILL OFF THE OTHER TROLLS.

SINCE VRISKA IS DEAD, AND GAMZEE IS INCAPACITATED THERE IS NO ONE TO MATCH HER.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

SHIT IS GONNA BE LIKE DIO VS EVERYBODY.

BUT THEN DAVE WILL BE JOTARO.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> OH GOG I SEE IT ALL NOW!
> 
> SOON EVIL JAPANESE ADRADIA WILL COME AND KILL OFF THE OTHER TROLLS.
> 
> SINCE VRISKA IS DEAD, AND GAMZEE IS INCAPACITATED THERE IS NO ONE TO MATCH HER.



AND THEN SUDDENLY ERIDAN OUT OF NOWHERE


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

He would be like Polnaref maybe Kakayoin if he's lucky. To be fair Kakyoin's help should not be underestimated.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> AND THEN SUDDENLY ERIDAN OUT OF NOWHERE



silly Plat


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2011)

Hope soldiers on even in death silly Tao.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 8, 2011)

but apparently not through chainsaw blades.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2011)

A slight delay at best.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 8, 2011)

Huh. I always thought Aradia's duds were more chinese than japanese. Either way, interesting twist to say the least.


----------



## Didi (Aug 8, 2011)

hopy shit


WHERE ARE YOU GOING WITH THIS HUSSIE


GIVE ME MY MSPA COKE I NEED IT NOW I NEED MORE MORE MOOOORRRRRRRREEEEEE


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

> *What does being a Bard of Rage have to do with making shtty dolls appear in people's dreams? *
> 
> It's not clear that he is getting in touch with his in-game powers, like John did with the windy thing, or whether withdrawing from his sopor slime haze is bringing out psychic powers he would have had anyway.
> 
> ...



AND YET FEFERI THE HIGHEST CLASS TROLL IS STILL USELESS. GEEZ YOU'D THINK THE EMPRESS WOULD AT LEAST HAVE HEAT VISION.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd like to point out that yes he goes on to say, "maybe" but you damn well know that is pretty much how he says yes.

Also to the bolded part, this means Terezi really isn't a dumb ass. Proves, that the power rankings really are

1. Vriska/Aradia
3. Gamzee
4. Kanaya
THE REST


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

> Scratch keeps *Aradia (???)* locked up in a room with a 5th wall. She turned it on and tried to break it, presumably to attempt to escape.
> 
> Through the 5th wall, you can see me positioning two 4th walls facing each other, exactly one yard apart. English's coat is still draped over one. I put that there a while ago to obscure Jade's view of me. Remember?
> 
> ...



HOLD THE FUCKING PHONE, THEN KILL IT AND LET IT ACHIEVE POD TIER.

Is he saying that this might not be the Aradia we know or is he trolling us.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh gog Hussie why Aradia any other troll and I'd just be like, meh that shit will get explained later.

Fuck I need a Dave update, or a Droog Update or hell DAVE VS DROOG.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

WHY DOES MY GAMING COMPUTER HAVE TO BE BROKEN I NEED TO TAKE OUT THIS RAGE I FEEL. 
FUCK MAN.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> AND YET FEFERI THE HIGHEST CLASS TROLL IS STILL USELESS. GEEZ YOU'D THINK THE EMPRESS WOULD AT LEAST HAVE HEAT VISION.



Seadwellers are psychic blanks though so that wouldn't make much sense.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2011)

Besides i'm pretty sure HIC was a badass.

It's fef who is disappointing .


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2011)

Hell if Gamzee is still ready for a round two it might take someone psychically immune to his scary bullshit to put him down.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

Someguy said:
			
		

> I think I know just the way for Lord English to get Aradia out that foul mood.
> 
> Get her a cat.
> 
> I know JUST the place.



Holy crap why didn't I think of that.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> AND YET FEFERI THE HIGHEST CLASS TROLL IS STILL USELESS. GEEZ YOU'D THINK THE EMPRESS WOULD AT LEAST HAVE HEAT VISION.



I am 99% sure Empress Class Trolls are physical monsters.


----------



## God (Aug 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Hell if Gamzee is still ready for a round two it might take someone psychically immune to his scary bullshit to put him down.



Cough Dave.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

Lol what Cubey Dave has a fear of puppets because of Gamzee.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 8, 2011)

Karkat takes on Gamzee.

He's the one that "deals" with him.


----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2011)

in before aradia's lifespan catches up with her and she dies suddenly


----------



## God (Aug 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Lol what Cubey Dave has a fear of puppets because of Gamzee.



Ok, but is Gamzee a puppet? The only way that would matter is if Gamzee was using Cal as a weapon in the fight.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 8, 2011)

Karkles already said he's the one who deals with Gamzee

why is this discussion even happening


----------



## zenieth (Aug 8, 2011)

Dave doesn't have a fear of puppets. He only really has a fear of Lil Cal. His alchemizing has shown this.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Karkat takes on Gamzee.
> 
> He's the one that "deals" with him.



Understandable. The Sufferer rebelled because the Highbloods couldn't inflict him with fear of them, so obviously Karkat's mutant blood makes him immune to Subjugglator mind tricks.


----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2011)

he's pretty impatient with puppets tho


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Understandable. The Sufferer rebelled because the Highbloods couldn't inflict him with fear of them, so obviously Karkat's mutant blood makes him immune to Subjugglator mind tricks.



well, it's that and the fact that Karkat has already made clear he "dealt" with Gamzee at an unspecified time here:


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

You said immune to his crazy fear powers DAVE CLEARLY ISN'T. Dave is only afraid of puppets because of Gamzee, also Gamzee knows that Dave is afraid.

So not only would Dave have to contest with Gamzee's mind power which he is susceptible to but also he'd have to fight Cal.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> well, it's that and the fact that Karkat has already made clear he "dealt" with Gamzee at an unspecified time here:



Tao that's pretty much the point of what TV said, I don't even understand why you'd bring up that page, we all know Gamzee is incapacitated. The theoretical Gamzee battles have nothing to do with that.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 8, 2011)

Why are we arguing over make-believe face-offs like nerd-babies when the outcome of the actual fight is somewhat established?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 8, 2011)

I was under the impression you guys were arguing over who would confront and subdue/kill Gamzee.

when it's been all but confirmed that Karkat will do as such.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

shit said:


> in before aradia's lifespan catches up with her and she dies suddenly



Fuck I would be 0kay with that.

Just imagining her fighting against all the survivors. She's throwing them through walls, or the other way around. The keep coming at her, and manage to land so critical blows, but she powers through like some kind of terminator. And just as she is about to kill someone important, as all the others try to rush to his/her defense knowing they'll be to late to stop the killing blow she just dies standing.

/END FANFICTION!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2011)

Because the possibility of round 2 exists.

Gamzee wasn't dead when the critical moment arrives.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 8, 2011)

Does god-tier protect from old age?


----------



## God (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, but Dave's fought Cal dozens of times. How would this be any different, aside from being accompanied by Gamzee?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Does god-tier protect from old age?



It should, considering God Tiers are supposed to act as literal gods in the universe they create. I think it's heavily implied somewhere, but too lazy to go look. look at Vriska convos if you must.



Cubey said:


> Yeah, but Dave's fought Cal dozens of times. How would this be any different, aside from being accompanied by Gamzee?



chucklevoodoo.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Does god-tier protect from old age?



Yes it does.

You are immortal unless given a just or heroic death.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 8, 2011)

So, _unless_ JapAradia is a different person from Normal Aradia, the life spans don't enter into this.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 8, 2011)

pretty much. why would they? she's a child.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

> Yeah, but Dave's fought Cal dozens of times. How would this be any different, aside from being accompanied by Gamzee?



As Tao said Chucklevoodoo which once again will work on Dave as well as it worked on anyone else.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2011)

When you have a psychic murdering crown on the loose who are you going to look towards for hope?

It be the seadwellers that's whom. Team Sea going to come into this bitch and lay the smackdown on that clown.


----------



## God (Aug 8, 2011)

And has Dave shown aaaaaaaannnyyyy other fears other than puppets? Like Gamzee said, he has the power to bring Dave's nightmares to life. If Dave's only nightmare ever in the history of everything ever (because he's just too cool for fright) is Cal, and he's been dealing with that since he was a child.... then..


----------



## Platinum (Aug 8, 2011)

Which I guess also explains why the seadwellers are above the subjuggulators in the hierarchy even though they are the ones who oppress the masses.

Because subjuggulator psychic bullshit doesn't work on them.


----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2011)

he's also afraid of DD


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 8, 2011)

Fear and rage are basically the same thing anyway.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> HOLD THE FUCKING PHONE, THEN KILL IT AND LET IT ACHIEVE POD TIER.
> 
> Is he saying that this might not be the Aradia we know or is he trolling us.



Considering this Aradia is standing in the same room as Scratch, which we know is on Alternia in a alternate universe, most likely a different person. Probably survived via time shennanigans.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> And has Dave shown aaaaaaaannnyyyy other fears other than puppets? Like Gamzee said, he has the power to bring Dave's nightmares to life. If Dave's only nightmare ever in the history of everything ever (because he's just too cool for fright) is Cal, and he's been dealing with that since he was a child.... then..



Yes he has he even told Rose or Jade, that the puppets actually creep him out, being creeped out is a low level fear, but he was talking to a girl so he's probably more scared than what he let on.


----------



## God (Aug 8, 2011)

Once again, he's been dealing with puppets since he was a child. So that kind of ruins the whole chucklevoodoo thing working on Dave.


----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Considering this Aradia is standing in the same room as Scratch, which we know is on Alternia in a alternate universe, most likely a different person. Probably survived via time shennanigans.



noooooooooooo
most likely not


----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2011)

cubey, DD has proven that Dave is pretty fearful of guys good at killing other guys
either that or black guys


----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes but that's like saying other people who haven't shown to have phobia's are also immune.

Also
>being afraid of something since childhood means not being shitting pants afraid of it

I seriously hope you don't think this.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 8, 2011)

I want to see Spades rescue her


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

>Spades not Droog.

Smh Sunny Smh


----------



## Didi (Aug 8, 2011)

>Droog not Boxcars

smh noob smh


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 8, 2011)

>Boxcars not Hussie

smh didi smh


----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2011)

>hussie not gamzcestor

smh cross smh


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 8, 2011)

>Gamzcestor not The Sufferer

smh shit smh


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 8, 2011)

>The Sufferer not Doc Scratch

smh KT smh

...wait...


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 8, 2011)

And so, the circle of stupidity is complete.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 8, 2011)

/Not homestuck related but amazing none the less.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 8, 2011)

Wut? Why is Link old?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2011)

UPDATE

NO SERIOUSLY


----------



## mootz (Aug 8, 2011)

pointless   ,


----------



## Pipe (Aug 8, 2011)

No more japaradia


----------



## Didi (Aug 8, 2011)

IN B4 THEY ARE MAGIC WANDS


----------



## Pipe (Aug 8, 2011)

Ahahaha this comic


----------



## shit (Aug 8, 2011)

I like kawaii mode more than lanky teenager mode


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 8, 2011)

All the single ladies


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 8, 2011)

Well cuestick Aradia was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 8, 2011)

@Pipe, 

In response:


----------



## Pipe (Aug 8, 2011)

skaianet is a wonderful place


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 8, 2011)

Wait when has Dave shown a fear of Droog? Dude just leanred Droog exists in the alpha timeline recently.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 8, 2011)

People are just saying rage and fear are basically the same thing.

They may or may not be correct.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

Not really fear but he did say he was nervous about Droog and he was stuttering.

Plus look at that face that is NOT his battle face


You just know he is shitting his dream pants.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Not really fear but he did say he was nervous about Droog and he was stuttering.
> 
> Plus look at that face that is NOT his battle face
> 
> ...



Droog's poker face, po-po-poker face (nah nah nah nah).


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

You know Aradia actually does seem thinner than most of the others in Hero mode. I guess that's where those Aradia is poor theory came from.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2011)

she's the lowest possible blood, the girl lived in a respiteblock in the middle of fucking nowhere, of course she was freaking poor.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 8, 2011)

Feferi looks pretty thin in the flashes though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2011)

that is hilarious given how many people like the chubby feferi theory.

Both of those things are stupid though, did you see her dragging that whale? Girl is _fit_


----------



## zenieth (Aug 8, 2011)

How the hell is he nervous about droog? That's his absolute first time meeting droog in the alpha timeline.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 8, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Droog's poker face, po-po-poker face (nah nah nah nah).


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 8, 2011)

The next troll face. forcingmeme.jpg


----------



## MKS (Aug 8, 2011)

Droog makes anyone nervous. Because he's a B.M.F. Don't make me spell it out for you.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

zenieth said:


> How the hell is he nervous about droog? That's his absolute first time meeting droog in the alpha timeline.





> TG: whos this douche dag
> TG: i mean bag
> TG: im stuttering this dude is making me nervous
> TT: You don't remember him?
> ...



Dave himself says it. Maybe it's a sign that Alt!Dave got killed so hard it scared alpha Dave. Maybe it's a sign that DD is something more than Just an Archagent.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2011)

maybe it's a sign that DD is one bad motherlover


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

Damn straight


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 8, 2011)

Hair needles making her sprite form...the bounds of meta can't hold this story much longer


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2011)

They must Sunny they must or Gog help us all.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 8, 2011)

Getting scared by something =/= having a fear of something.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 8, 2011)

Idk if its scares.

But it was a twofold effect.

Douche Dag was hussie making a DD joke.
And saying it a lip from being nervous was continuing the implications of his dream; that Dave subconciously remembers all his deaths.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 8, 2011)

Kanaya'd be a good god. Best friend.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2011)

Aradia is in her rebellious years it seems .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 9, 2011)

Well she is like 7 sweeps old now


----------



## Pipe (Aug 9, 2011)

Low bloods age faster


----------



## Stroev (Aug 9, 2011)

LE gonna have to give her a spanking.


----------



## mootz (Aug 9, 2011)

josuke is the best


----------



## Stroev (Aug 9, 2011)

mootz why aren't you posting in the OP convo thread


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2011)

You have to love how Scratch is all non chalant about being stabbed in the head.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 9, 2011)

Well he is practically immortal, those thing doesn't matter to him.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 9, 2011)

Wish Hussie edited the Rose panel a bit more since Aradia looks kind of odd during the stabbing.


----------



## God (Aug 9, 2011)

OH GOG OH MAN OH GOG

Aradia killing Scratch would be I dont even know what to make of that


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Low bloods age faster



Cause they lacking dat seadweller adonis dna.



Cubey said:


> OH GOG OH MAN OH GOG
> 
> Aradia killing Scratch would be I dont even know what to make of that



Except he's perfectly fine and not distressed in any way.


----------



## God (Aug 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Except he's perfectly fine and not distressed in any way.



I think a good portion of the chillaxed people in this story have gotten an axe to the throat already, so that...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I think a good portion of the chillaxed people in this story have gotten an axe to the throat already, so that...



And how many of them were nigh unkillable omnipotents?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2011)

cubey he's the first guardian for fuck's sake.

I'd tell you to stop derping but that's an impossible request


----------



## God (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh am I implying a troll will be killing god(s)? 

Sorry, my mistake


----------



## Pipe (Aug 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Cause they lacking dat seadweller adonis dna.



Seadwellers FTW


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2011)

Seadwellers represent.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 9, 2011)

Well that was an interesting update.


----------



## shit (Aug 9, 2011)

man, I got spoiled by the scrapbook
I know the output is actually awesome, but so little at a time is agonizing
I'd much rather wait several days or even a week and then get a full like "chapter" so to speak of updates


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 9, 2011)

All good things must come to an end, Shit.

Plus I'm eager to see what alternate narrative style Hussie might come up with next.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2011)

In b4 hussie 'psyches" us and we return to the scrapbook for another 4 weeks.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 9, 2011)

Lord English story time or bust


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 9, 2011)

LOOK AT HER, LOOK AT HER LITTLE KAWAII~~ HEART BREAKING!


----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2011)

It's sad. Especially considering she's dead.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 9, 2011)

And only a head.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2011)

A favorite gift of hussie to the readers.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 9, 2011)

Who does Gamzee love more Karkat or Tavros, these are the important questions.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2011)

it was always <> with karkat


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm sensing a thing for Dave lately.


----------



## God (Aug 9, 2011)

Dave - Kismesis
Tavros - Matesprit
Karkat - Moirail
??? - Auspicestice


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 9, 2011)

that's a three-way relationship.

ashen quadrant is probably the most undeveloped and least featured romance in Homestuck, anyway.


----------



## shit (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Aug 9, 2011)

Looking forward to a Lv. 9 empty suicide threat.


----------



## shit (Aug 9, 2011)

new fanarts in the fanfart thread~


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh and a new fan flash too look out for.


----------



## shit (Aug 9, 2011)

except power is probably actually hooked up to that outlet


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 9, 2011)

shit said:


> except power is probably actually hooked up to that outlet



On the other hand they are mini cue sticks not knitting needles.

So still an empty threat.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 9, 2011)

I guess homestuck fans aren't that bad.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Aug 9, 2011)

UPDATES. IN. SPAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pipe (Aug 9, 2011)

Dem psychedelic colors


----------



## geG (Aug 9, 2011)

Nothing makes sense anymore and everything is weird


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2011)

Finally caught up with the madness that is Homestuck


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 9, 2011)

I want to know where the fuck this is going.

And where the fuck Aradia learned technicolor majyyks from


----------



## shit (Aug 9, 2011)

obvs scratch intervened when aradia was messing shit up around the green sun
and thus here we are


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Finally caught up with the madness that is Homestuck



glad to see you're on board


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 9, 2011)

Aradia probably is Betty Crocker if anyone.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> glad to see you're on board



Glad to be back, mein square


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Glad to be back, mein square


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2011)

TROLL EMPRESS'S FLAGSHIP

I WILL BET MY HALF-HUSSIE NAME ON IT


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 9, 2011)

^ If that is the TE's flagship, why is it red?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 9, 2011)

Though the design definitely looks Alternian so I wouldn't be the least surprised if it was.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2011)

because I say it is now shut the fuck up.

The ship is clearly redshifted from our perspective because it's going so fast.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 9, 2011)

So are we looking at Young Aradia or Young Aradiancestor or what?


----------



## Didi (Aug 9, 2011)

Geg said:


> Nothing makes sense anymore and everything is weird



quoted for truth


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 9, 2011)

Troll Empress Flagship

Lord English colors up in this bitch. 

Also I wonder since DS is a good host I wonder how Lord English how is not nearly a as nice would have disciplined her.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 9, 2011)

Also it may not be Aradia keep in mind that the time users have all been able to choose where in time to appear as well as when. So if this is Aradia, it would mean either she is not yet god tier, or she requires her device to time travel even in god mode.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 9, 2011)

I think the latter as she's only stopped time with her god-powers, though I doubt we've seen the limits of her time powers.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm holding out for my ancestor theory.

_I_ think it's plausible.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 9, 2011)

But why would there be troll spaceships. 

Remember before Travoscestor all Trolls lived on Alternia it wasn't until after his rebellion that the Empress told everyone but the kid trolls GTFO we take over the galaxy now!

I mean I guess it is possible Aradiacestor was born last but it seems unlikely.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2011)

Jesus Christ...

Aradia is not a happy girl


----------



## Sylar (Aug 9, 2011)

Shouldn't Youth Roll be Grub Roll?


----------



## mootz (Aug 9, 2011)

I am confused at how long this is going more than anything else


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Jesus Christ...
> 
> Aradia is not a happy girl



Well she is being held captive by the universe's biggest creeper, who also happens to be nigh omnipotent.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 9, 2011)

So those cuesticks actually were metal .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2011)

Aradia suicide is never the answer .

Also HIC's flaship .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2011)

"Broom!" is a great sound effect.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 9, 2011)

Godammit. Of course Hussie has to return to his regular update schedule when I lack internets and have to check it on my phone and don't have MSPA updater.

I wonder if anyone made an MSPA android app


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 9, 2011)

See people call her shallow but look at her she was willing to kill herself rather than submit her body and mind to being a servant of Lord English. She would rather die than do evil things that could potentially have terrible side effects on her friends. She is so self sacrificing.

/FANBOY!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 9, 2011)

Noob is the fanboy.

It's him.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 9, 2011)

Noob what is it gonna take for you to wear a Felt Aradia set ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh derp. I had been wondering why she was wearing a green hawaiian shirt.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Noob what is it gonna take for you to wear a Felt Aradia set ?



For someone to reduce size of the gif of Aradia standing on scratch going Fuck yeah to Sig size.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 10, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> See people call her shallow but look at her she was willing to kill herself rather than submit her body and mind to being a servant of Lord English. She would rather die than do evil things that could potentially have terrible side effects on her friends. She is so self sacrificing.
> 
> /FANBOY!


what is WRONG wish this picture


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh cool! There is an app called MSPA barker to check for updates :33


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2011)

There's an update notifier for those of us with real computers too.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2011)

Duh. But its awesome that someone was considerate enough to make an app


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 10, 2011)

It's in the android market ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2011)

Yup. Search MSPA


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 10, 2011)

reps


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

I would be surprised if there wasn't one in the android market.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2011)

This is the second best Ask tumblr of all time.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 10, 2011)

What's the best


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> This is the second best Ask tumblr of all time.



hahahahaha


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## God (Aug 10, 2011)

> uNLIKE YOU,
> sO WHY DON’T YOU TAKE YO STUPID ASS STUTTER AND GO FUCK A WHALE OR SOMETHIN, hIGHBLOOD NERD, i’M BUSY,
> fUCKIN YO SHIT,



 good find​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> What's the best



Link removed


----------



## zenieth (Aug 10, 2011)

forever bookmark


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2011)

nice tumbler


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 10, 2011)

So... Did Scratch just teleport abduct her or something? I want to know what happened with that.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 10, 2011)

What you just said is more or less what happened.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

Scratch is just teaching her how to be a proper lady.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 10, 2011)

That's about the second or third best justification for child abduction I've ever heard.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 10, 2011)

Doc Scratch would be an awesome father.


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2011)

an even awesomer husband by arranged marriage


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 10, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Doc Scratch would be an awesome father.



Not if your a teenage girl.


----------



## God (Aug 10, 2011)

As long as he isn't anyone's uncle


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2011)

So many gif possibilities


----------



## Pipe (Aug 10, 2011)

Japan and Nic Cage the best combination


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 10, 2011)

I LOVE PACHINKO!

*rushes out of room*


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2011)

derp


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2011)

bored


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2011)

I want to see some cosplay pornstuck.

Also really good Jade cosplay. Though shoulda used some gel for the part of hair sticking up


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2011)

shit get outta HSG you see what they're talking about today


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2011)

I never read any of the words 
only look at the nice pictures



vriska's not moe tho


----------



## Pipe (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow that cosplay is really good and lol at door 3


----------



## zenieth (Aug 10, 2011)

I would say vriska should be Noir, but noir's not moe.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2011)

Vriska on her date was pretty moe


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2011)

she was moe in a way like a mad dog that's been kicked so many times that it doesn't want to bite you anymore is kinda moe


----------



## zenieth (Aug 10, 2011)

Shit's analogy is actually pretty damn accurate of her character development.

How should I reward him


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2011)

by being in my e-life


----------



## zenieth (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh you


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2011)

he collects sexual favours in order to one day start a circus of depravity.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 10, 2011)

You guys don't think I'm MOE~~


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 10, 2011)

What if the Doctor is Lord English, remember the last episode too place in Demon's Run. Guess who was running in that episode. Demon=Lord English.

Coincidence. I think not.






edit: Fuck good man goes to war is the title, the place is demons run
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2011)

Silly noob.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 10, 2011)

Dave is the doctor aradia is river song


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 10, 2011)

I support this post


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 10, 2011)

shit said:


> derp



Holy shit, she invaded our world!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I want to see some cosplay pornstuck.
> 
> Also really good Jade cosplay. Though shoulda used some gel for the part of hair sticking up


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I want to see some cosplay pornstuck.



I missed this before it was quoted. Classic Sunny.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't believe I missed that one


----------



## zenieth (Aug 10, 2011)

It's rather easy. You know Sunny being terrible and all that.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 10, 2011)

I noticed, but was polite enough not to bring it up.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2011)

Do not deny it Zeni. A hot chick cosplaying Kanaya, entire body covered in white makeup.

Frolicking with another hot girl as grimdark Rose.

White and black makeup smearing EVERYWHERE.

Tell me that doesn't sound awesome.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 10, 2011)

I IMMEDIATELY thought of Oreos when you said that.


----------



## God (Aug 10, 2011)

Aradia > Rose

Just saiyan 

Sunny I am disappoint


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2011)

Silly Cubey, Aradia is nowhere near Kanaya on the shipping walls.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 10, 2011)

now you people are trying to ruin oreos 

go burn in hell you asswipes


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Do not deny it Zeni. A hot chick cosplaying Kanaya, entire body covered in white makeup.
> 
> Frolicking with another hot girl as grimdark Rose.
> 
> ...



You should make your living with this sort of thing.

There has to be some market for unnecessary details.


Edit: ...RUIN?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 10, 2011)

Sunny could write the next Wheel of Time

he'll have tons of unnecessary details and be a smash hit since people eat that shit up


----------



## Pipe (Aug 10, 2011)

hmmmm lesbians


----------



## zenieth (Aug 10, 2011)

mmmmmm_ lesbians_


----------



## zenieth (Aug 10, 2011)

Also no Sunny. I like to keep characters I respect and my porn separate. 

You don't schlick where you read.


----------



## mootz (Aug 10, 2011)

wait , what


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> now you people are trying to ruin oreos
> 
> go burn in hell you asswipes


Lesbians ruining oreos?

If anything that'd make things better.

Are you a homosexual CD?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 10, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> now you people are trying to ruin oreos
> 
> go burn in hell you asswipes



Lesbians ? Ruin oreos ? I can't even comprehend how either of these things could make the other less amazing.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Also no Sunny. I like to keep characters I respect and my porn separate.
> 
> You don't schlick where you read.



Aunty Zenith setting em straight.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Also no Sunny. I like to keep characters I respect and my porn separate.
> 
> You don't schlick where you read.


Understandable and respectable.

While for some people, two things you like put together become even more awesome.

Others prefer them separate.

Preferences are just that


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 10, 2011)

It's like me and sunny are in a ninja showdown or something.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 10, 2011)

See this is a topic I rather not be on. I know no MSPA discussion happens here but I sure don't want this kind.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 10, 2011)

Let's talk about how Summer has been so far.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 10, 2011)

>Summer

Oh KT so so young, and so American.


Also
I think I have Rose Sexy Cosplay somewhere in the anals of my fart folder.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 10, 2011)

Also is Oreo being slang for a black guy who is really a white guy on the inside actually a thing.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 10, 2011)

So an oreo is the opposite of a whigga?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 10, 2011)

@Prior two:               Yeah lol.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 10, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also is Oreo being slang for a black guy who is really a white guy on the inside actually a thing.



Yes it is in fact alot of people called me that when I moved to the intercity (nice neighborhood, mediocre school.) Then when I hung out with my friends at my old school. They were like " Really ? Man your like the blackest kid in our group."


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 10, 2011)

what part of "legally obligated to not pay attention to noob" do you douchedongs not get


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> @Prior two:               Yeah lol.



We even used the same emotes .


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

Interesting turn of discussion here...


----------



## Pipe (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 11, 2011)

Update

Sufferer :33


----------



## Sylar (Aug 11, 2011)

The Signless


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT THIS IS GOING TO BE SO CASH

AVATARS AND SIGS FOR FUCKING EVERYONE


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 11, 2011)

This is going to be a great series of updates. :33


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

OH FUCK OH MAN OH FUCK

THE TROLLS SESSION WAS SCRATCHED, ANCESTORS WERE THE ORIGINAL HEROES?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

Also hey Sunny and Geg fuck you both I'm calling dibs on the Sufferer set.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Ms. Paint be lurkin


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

She's gonna go fetch Andrew now


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2011)

OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Everything is all topsy turvy.

My mind is just full of fuck right now.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

I wonder how the sufferer will meet his end.

Either via the empress or a subjuggulator i'm guessing.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2011)

Considering how awesome the ancestors were I can see this being true. Kancestor set get


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2011)

OH SHIT OH SHIT MY MIND IT'S LIKE FUCKING RAINBOWS MADE OF MIRACLES!


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

subjugglater set calling I


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

also finally me and plat's bet will be concluded after so long


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I wonder how the sufferer will meet his end.
> 
> Either via the empress or a subjuggulator i'm guessing.



CAN YOU IMAGINE IT. 

What if it went something like somehow KARCESTOR MANAGED TO BEAT THE SUBJUGGLATOR/EMPRESS, but before he could deliver the final blow he remembered all the good and happy times he had with his friends and could kill him/her, then got killed. 

His last thoughts about how he got killed by the best friend who would never remember him.


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

and then gamcestor laughs and laughs and laughs


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2011)

Also what if the same is true for the kids session? Okay fine it's rather unlikely but then you could crack theory it by saying The reason why Rose's mom drinks is because she remember the previous session and drinks to suppress the memories.

Also Aradiacestor get.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

I will make sets for everyone who wants one. We need to have an ancestors theme.

CALL YOURS NOW

*Aradiacestor: Noobthemusical*
*Summoner:*
*Solluxcestor: Cubey*
*Sufferer: Taurus Versant*
*Nepetacestor:*
*Kanayacestor: Zenieth*
*Redglare:*
*Mindfang:*
*Darkleer:*
*Gamzeecestor:*
*Dualscar: Platinum*
*Condesce:*


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

OHHHH SHITTTTTTT

Wonder who's ancestor the Signless is


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2011)

shit said:


> and then gamcestor laughs and laughs and laughs



It's the only proper way for it to end

Also still waiting on that Hussie vs Scratch battle

or better Ms. Paint vs Scratch, but then DS would get his ass kicked. I mean what would he even do against paint-kind.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I will make sets for everyone who wants one. We need to have an ancestors theme.
> 
> CALL YOURS NOW
> 
> ...



Get          ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

okay but if someone else wants Solluxcestor you're becoming Darkleer because I say so


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I will make sets for everyone who wants one. We need to have an ancestors theme.
> 
> CALL YOURS NOW
> 
> ...



As I said GET!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Dualscar obviously .


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2011)

Kanayacestor


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> okay but if someone else wants Solluxcestor you're becoming Darkleer because I say so



Understood


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol Cubey.

Though i'm pretty sure that's a safe bet.

No one will want sollux's ancestor.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 11, 2011)

Nepetacestor.

(I've come to appreciate Nepeta more.)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

*Aradiacestor: Noobthemusical*
*Summoner:*
*Solluxcestor: Cubey*
*Sufferer: Taurus Versant*
*Nepetacestor: WhoElse*
*Kanayacestor: Zenieth*
*Redglare:*
*Mindfang:*
*Darkleer:*
*Gamzeecestor: shit*
*Dualscar: Platinum*
*Condesce:*

Gonna do a mock-up design using some of our current panels so you can see what I'll be doing


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

god dammit TV, I called gamcestor already


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Lol Cubey.
> 
> Though i'm pretty sure that's a safe bet.
> 
> No one will want sollux's ancestor.



Stroev


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 11, 2011)

My interest in these events has doubled.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 11, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> My interest in these events has doubled.



I highly agree.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry shit. I figured you would though, yours.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2011)

Also fair warning. The appearance of Kanayacestor may possibly bring about the neverending Hnngh. You have been warned.


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

yay        D


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I will make sets for everyone who wants one. We need to have an ancestors theme.
> 
> CALL YOURS NOW
> 
> ...



Dibs on the Condesce.


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

I doubt anyone's gonna want Redglare 
considering her humiliating and untimely demise


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

*Aradiacestor: Noobthemusical*
*Summoner:*
*Solluxcestor: Cubey*
*Sufferer: Taurus Versant*
*Nepetacestor: WhoElse*
*Kanayacestor: Zenieth*
*Redglare:*
*Mindfang:*
*Darkleer:*
*Gamzeecestor: shit*
*Dualscar: Platinum*
*Condesce: Zoidberg*

Here's an avatar mockup. You can expect similar ones for the rest of the 12.



Signatures will be art from the story itself. I'll get a mockup of that done in a little bit.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Pretty sure Ban loves Terezi/Redglare


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 11, 2011)

Pretty much. Ban's assured to get Redglare.

The better question is who would get Darkleer and Mindfang.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm getting Darkleer if Stroev takes Solluxcestor, and Sunny will probably want Mindfang.

But the REAL question is who's getting the Summoner


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

pretty sure ban's brarely mentioned terezi since redglare's humiliation


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

pretty sure ban is also banned.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

Whoops I slowpoke'd.

I wanted Darkleer, but I suppose I could take the Summoner.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

Darkleer and Summoner are both available, Cross.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, Darkleer then.


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> pretty sure ban is also banned.


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

I like Darkleer, he's pretty badass looking actually


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2011)

Despite the terrible failure that is Tavros, Summoner looked pretty badass. I'll take him.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> pretty sure ban is also banned.



Bro what's the story behind that, I asked in the convo but no one knew?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

I want Mindfang  Thank You TV !


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

he incurred oni's wrath

no actually I have no idea
I asked in the blender but people seemed unusually cagey about it


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

in before sunny rage and geg disdain b/c no trollcestors left for them


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

It was some argument in the Cafe. I think it was on capital punishment


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Redglare is still up for grabs I see


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

Who will get to it first?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Bro what's the story behind that, I asked in the convo but no one knew?



Trolling in the Cafe. More to the point being RIGHT in the cafe.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Make sure sage doesn't get redglare.


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

the cafe's too far to the left to stand people being right


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

How anyone can stay in the cafe for more than 10 minutes without choking on the pretentious vapors astounds me.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

shit said:


> the cafe's too far to the left to stand people being right



I'd get upset if this weren't so clever.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

*Aradiacestor: Noobthemusical*
*Summoner: Didi*
*Solluxcestor: Cubey*
*Sufferer: Taurus Versant*
*Nepetacestor: WhoElse*
*Kanayacestor: Zenieth*
*Redglare:*
*Mindfang: KizaruTachio*
*Darkleer: Crossbow*
*Gamzeecestor: shit*
*Dualscar: Platinum*
*Condesce: Zoidberg*

Okay time to do some sig concepts. These are what the avatars will be, save yours until we're all ready to set up.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Trolling in the Cafe. More to the point being RIGHT in the cafe.



Banhammer A noble sacrifice.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol Redglare being last picked.

Very appropriate .


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 11, 2011)

TV is a total bro for making us all sets.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

I think Sunny should get Redglare on principle


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> TV is a total bro for making us all sets.



Too true, too true.


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

my body is ready


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2011)

TV for thread Bro.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

He deserves a trophy for this broness. 

Dare I say... a brophy.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

That word is too dangerously close to the word brony.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

sig-mockup



opinions?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> sig-mockup
> 
> 
> 
> opinions?



Amazing TV.

Anyways how the hell can you get a ban for a political discussion ? Mods  are such assholes. :facpalm


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Because the mods that run that section are biased.

BIASED I SAY.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

Wicked cool format. I'm getting lightheaded from the delirious sweetness.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't get ahead of yourselves guys, we all want to have our set to wear at the same time.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2011)

It looks good TV.

Also yeah the mods are biased. You see the mods here a loser than your average forum, which is good since the rules are more bendable, but their losness means that when they tighten up it's like the icy grip of death.


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2011)

Isn't Equius darker blue than Vriska?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Because the mods that run that section are biased.
> 
> BIASED I SAY.



Smh Bans not really an asshole so imagine he was  bringing  up some good criticisms of left-wing ideas. It was probably a spite ban or something gay like that.

If TV wasn't making these amazing sets I'd propose "free Banhammer" sets.


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2011)

Or at least, more navy-blue like?


iono, it just seems too light


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> sig-mockup
> 
> 
> 
> opinions?



Excellent format.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Excellent sets TV 

I wonder how long we will have to wait to sport our sets in unison


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Don't get ahead of yourselves guys, we all want to have our set to wear at the same time.



I want to wear it so bad bro.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

Didi said:


> Isn't Equius darker blue than Vriska?



You're right, how did that happen. Fixing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

This is why

I remember is out

stupid shirt symbol


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

The infamous Vriska-Equius color confusion rears its ugly head yet again.


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2011)

Ah


Rest of the stuff looking great btw


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

Only other Ancestor with the 8letter name and a picture worth a damn is Redglare who no one's called. We really need something more to work with for Darkleer. And pictures of the others.

Anyway that's enough for tonight.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

Potential Sufferer stock


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

aSKIN SUCH A STUPID ASS QUESTION WHEN THE ANSWER BE LOOKIN YOU RIGHT IN YO DUMBASS FACE, nERD,


----------



## mootz (Aug 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I will make sets for everyone who wants one. We need to have an ancestors theme.
> 
> CALL YOURS NOW
> 
> ...




what the hell, I wanted vriska.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

Redglare's still up 4 grabs.


----------



## mootz (Aug 11, 2011)

that's terezi? Ill take hers


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2011)

What if the reason Karkat is "nice" is because he is subconsciously affected by his Prescratch life


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2011)

OH FUCK YES

KARCESTOR GAIDEN


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh hi Sunny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2011)

Also what was this silliness itt that I missed?


----------



## Sylar (Aug 11, 2011)

Sigh no ancestors left.

Accursed need for sleep.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> What if the reason Karkat is "nice" is because he is subconsciously affected by his Prescratch life



Could be. I remember in one of the Alternia Bound games Karkat said something about having a bad dream, but not going into any detail about it. Mind you this was before he woke up on Prospit.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Could be. I remember in one of the Alternia Bound games Karkat said something about having a bad dream, but not going into any detail about it. *Mind you this was before he woke up on Prospit.*



Pretty sure it wasn't.

Also, I'm much more confident is my This-Aradia-is-our-Aradia's-ancestor Theory.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 11, 2011)

So I'm guessing the Signless must be one of the male troll ancestors who haven't been revealed yet, since Karkat's ancestor has already been named the Sufferer.

And the only male Ancestor that hasn't been shown or named yet is Sollux's... That might explain his pessimistic attitude and foresight.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh shit. Yeah, I fucked up.

Carry on.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2011)

The bad dream was from the horror terrors of with his dreamself having died.

Also since she did the weird magic shit, something rather unlike anything seen from Aradia, I too think Aradiacestor is most likely answer.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

I kinda think Aradicestor is The Signless


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I kinda think Aradicestor is The Signless



Unless Aradicestor is a guy that seems very unlikely.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah the Signless is a guy, but since Solluxcestor does in fact have a sign, I'm not sure it's him


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, I missed those masculine pronouns.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

TV making us Ancestor sets right before the suffer gaiden ? He really is  Hussie.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2011)

Signless is Sufferer you morons.

Remember the description? That the troll empress banned the sign afterwards.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 11, 2011)

Think of it this way.

What if the II sign on Sollux's shirt wasn't the zodiak sign at all? What if it were in fact just two regular I's put together? 

But yeah unless Karkat's ancestor got his name changed Sollux seemss to be the only viable answer. Unless his sign was like, outlawed from Alternia. But then Karkat would have been banished.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Sunny is right lol. Derp.



KizaruTachio said:


> TV making us Ancestor sets right before the suffer gaiden ? He really is  Hussie.



Pretty sure he is making the ancestor sets BECAUSE there is about to be an Ancestor Gaiden.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

> It is a tale to remind her of the sacrifice she must make. One serving to remind all of her people of the sacrifice once made by long forgotten heroes in a discarded reality. *It is of this sacrifice the Sufferer died to speak the truth, and it is his tale I will tell you now.*





> Once, in this very universe, you could say, Alternia was home to a peaceful race. Trollkind had never known the corrupting influence in their evolution which led them to perpetual war and violence.
> 
> That is to say, they had never known me.
> 
> ...



Sufferer = Signless.

It probably also relates to Karkat, in that Signless -> Bloodless


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2011)

Cube not being a derp? wat


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

I made my scientific  for nothing then...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2011)

I mean fuck guys, 1 page before he says

"this is the story of the sufferer"

And the cancer sign is on the computer screen.

I guess Doc Scratch took away your thinking priveledges.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought Signless and Suffers would work together...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Sunny is right lol. Derp.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure he is making the ancestor sets BECAUSE there is about to be an Ancestor Gaiden.



Didn't he announce the sets before the update came out ?


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

If he did then welp 

Probably his "inside info" at work again


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

no he didn't, lol


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

.


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Aug 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> *Aradiacestor: Noobthemusical*
> *Summoner: Didi*
> *Solluxcestor: Cubey*
> *Sufferer: Taurus Versant*
> ...


 I was asleep! You fuckers!


----------



## mootz (Aug 11, 2011)

lol that what I was thinking when I say vriska gone


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 11, 2011)

Fine, I'll make my own set of whichever Ancestor I deem fitting. Or perhaps even all of them


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

I was asleep too, but came back just in time for sloppy seconds that happened to be what I wanted anyway.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 11, 2011)

...
...
...
Wat.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 11, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> -snip-
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Wat.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Fine, I'll make my own set of whichever Ancestor I deem fitting. Or perhaps even all of them



Or maybe a fantrollcestor


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 11, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> Wat.



Where did you find this? I recognise the Hussie Lips.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 11, 2011)

Tumblrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2011)

Fuck TV's shit. I'm making a sufferer set once a good stock drops. I'll be damned if I let an Australian steal what is rightfully mine, just because he lives in the future. 

Signless, if by some plot twist isn't Karcestor, its Karkat himself, what with his sign being banned.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2011)

Also does this mean after the scratch, the new kids will be Hass, Grandma, Ms. Lalonde and Bro? 

And we'll get to see the Homestuck kids grown up?


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh god I hope so.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

Wait. 

If the troll's planet's are destroyed, they can't scratch their own session, what with the lack of a Beat Mesa.

So maybe the kids' scratch goes into the troll session because of how interconnected they are?

OR

The troll session we watched was, in fact, the post-scratch session, and the pre-scratch troll session already "happened"?


----------



## geG (Aug 11, 2011)

Fuck you TV I'll get a Sufferer avatar if I want one


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also does this mean after the scratch, the new kids will be Hass, Grandma, Ms. Lalonde and Bro?
> 
> And we'll get to see the Homestuck kids grown up?



what about dad?  he'll be lost to space time forever?


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> The troll session we watched was, in fact, the post-scratch session, and the pre-scratch troll session already "happened"?



I thought it was pretty clear this is what was being said by Doc Scratch.

Their ancestors are the previous Troll kids


Who failed

Due to not growing up in such a violent world as current troll kids
So they, with a little manipulation by Doc made the current world one of violence for the trolls


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also does this mean after the scratch, the new kids will be Hass, Grandma, Ms. Lalonde and Bro?
> 
> And we'll get to see the Homestuck kids grown up?



what


If anything current kids become Hass, Grandma, Ms. Lalonde and Bro


Not the other way around


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 11, 2011)

shit said:


> what about dad?  he'll be lost to space time forever?



He'll somehow join up with his bro FedoraFreak.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

Didi said:


> I thought it was pretty clear this is what was being said by Doc Scratch.
> 
> Their ancestors are the previous Troll kids
> 
> ...



I suddenly understand everything!


----------



## Pipe (Aug 11, 2011)

aww I wanted the Condesce, goddammint why you guys must go apeshit when I'm sleeping


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

we have enough people, maybe we should pick two posters for each troll?


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

or is that too logical?


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2011)

EIN VOLK EIN FANDOM EIN TROLL!


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Or maybe a fantrollcestor


Nah, that would incredibly silly. I still need to finish developing my fantroll's current iteration.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 11, 2011)

Pipe said:


> aww I wanted the Condesce, goddammint why you guys must go apeshit when I'm sleeping


Me too :33 

I keep forgetting that we're Pi(sces)bros


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Nah, that would incredibly silly. I still need to finish developing my fantroll's current iteration.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 11, 2011)

I still need to add the horns in

Also, this is for the "Disc 2" of the RP


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2011)

I want to read about Kanayacestor's lesbian exploits.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh Ms. Kanayacestor Oh!


----------



## Pipe (Aug 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I want to read about Kanayacestor's lesbian exploits.



Who doesn't want to read her adventures?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## mootz (Aug 11, 2011)

cool picture, i guess


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

radiation signless theme

I remember is out


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2011)

They of course forgot the sloppy blackrom makeout scene.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

Ancestor album oh man I almost forgot.


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> radiation signless theme
> 
> I remember is out



sounds a lot better than karkat's crappy theme


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2011)

Kanayacestors lesbian exploits will be the exploits to launch a million fangfics.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 11, 2011)

ancestors


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## geG (Aug 11, 2011)

shit said:


> sounds a lot better than karkat's crappy theme



Fuck you, Karkat's Theme is Showtime tier


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

bull




shit




gegface


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 11, 2011)

Love that one


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

*Aradiacestor: Noobthemusical*
*Summoner: Didi*
*Solluxcestor: Cubey*
*Sufferer: Taurus Versant*
*Nepetacestor: WhoElse*
*Kanayacestor: Zenieth*
*Redglare: Mootz*
*Mindfang: KizaruTachio*
*Darkleer: Crossbow*
*Gamzeecestor: shit*
*Dualscar: Platinum*
*Condesce: Zoidberg*

Full set. Now to wait for Hussie to provide the materials.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

Maybe since there's enough of you complaining I'll do a matching trollset 

Or just laugh at Geg and Sunny since they reacted exactly as I expected them to.

Maaaaaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## geG (Aug 11, 2011)

Why would I be mad at you wearing a set


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

Because the pair of you being Karkatfanboys were going to fight over The Sufferer's first on-screen appearance anyway.

Then I swooped in and called it like a boss relegating you to fanart and crying in the corner.

As it should be


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

implying fanart isn't superior stock material


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm still glued to my Tekkaman Blade set

I just can't seem to let go of it


----------



## geG (Aug 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Because the pair of you being Karkatfanboys were going to fight over The Sufferer's first on-screen appearance anyway.
> 
> Then I swooped in and called it like a boss relegating you to fanart and crying in the corner.
> 
> As it should be



You think I really care that much about sets? I haven't even changed my avatar since like February


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm worried there will be some ancestors who don't get any action in this incoming story.


----------



## geG (Aug 11, 2011)

Hussie's girlfriend on the current updates:



> no comment on the scratch stuff but the signless part of the story is pretty dope mark my words



So I guess she really does get prior knowledge of story stuff


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

So do you guys think it's gonna be like an intermission ? Or more on Mindfangs level or maybe a flash perhaps ? (doubt the last one)


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, this whole Scratch Manor thing is sort of an intermission in itself.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

damn that halftruth and her access to high level info


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Well, this whole Scratch Manor thing is sort of an intermission in itself.



Yeah but unlike the Felt intermission this is based on the immediate story.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Kinda tired of Scratch Manor tbh. Hopefully once Hussie concludes ancestor gaiden, we can leave.

And still confused as fuck about Aradia


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2011)

Have any pics of her found their way to the internet?

/curious about Hussie's taste


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

/co/ stalked her so they probably know but I'm not going there.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2011)

Geg said:


> Hussie's girlfriend on the current updates:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess she really does get prior knowledge of story stuff



Where did you get the info from Hussies GF.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2011)

So I guess Geg is the half of Hussie that gets the action


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Where did you get the info from Hussies GF.



I don't know why but this made me lol.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll go to the anals of /co/ and find a pic if I die trying...

Later I'm busy.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> So I guess Geg is the half of Hussie that gets the action



...*shudders*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Where did you get the info from Hussies GF.



She has a tumblr/formspring


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2011)

Post if you find ms paint's real pic noob


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2011)

So mother of monsters = betty crocker?


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 11, 2011)

is the one known as the mother of monsters. (Jade went to her like the ancestor trolls did.)

But it might well be Echidna = Betty Crocker.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 11, 2011)

Betty Crocker is the final villan, Lord English is a mere distaction.

My theory, anyway.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2011)

I know this waveblade.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFpplevhRf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Who doesn't want to read her adventures?



..............................


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYbJoi1fdfU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> ..............................



oh you


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

come to think of it, I wouldn't want to have matching sets if I could have a bigger ava than everyone else


----------



## Pipe (Aug 11, 2011)

Big avas corrupt people


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Nepeta's hat is just plain silly.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgw9aTQMBRw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Nepeta's hat is just plain silly.



That was supposed to be the point.

Giving her a regular hat would have been boring.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 11, 2011)

MFW going to make Sailor moon homestuck shoops but that's already been done.



Except I was going to make power ranger shoops for the guys.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 11, 2011)

The internet loves trolls guys with women clothes.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> That was supposed to be the point.
> 
> Giving her a regular hat would have been boring.



Oh I know.

It is a nice head hat.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWS2C51PeNg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Oh I know.
> 
> It is a nice head hat.



Why thank you. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Shoops everywhere.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2011)

Do em all Power Rangers :33

Their lusus is their zoid!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Do em all Power Rangers :33
> 
> Their lusus is their zoid!



If only I had the drive to draw up lusus zoids.

Working on them powerstuck rangers.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2011)

And Black King's form is their Megazord 

Hussie already combined em all for you


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh dear god. 

I'll try that out.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 11, 2011)

Symbols should be on their chests or their belts?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 11, 2011)

Symbols on chests.

On belt out the animal symbols. Iirc theres a few zodiac farts with that already rendered.


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> MFW going to make Sailor moon homestuck shoops but that's already been done.
> 
> 
> 
> Except I was going to make power ranger shoops for the guys.



terezi wins cutest in show


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 11, 2011)

Anybody got that image of Rose as a kamen rider?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 11, 2011)

Still a work in progress, but this is what I've got so far.

Can't get those damn diamond symbols drawn properly.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 11, 2011)

And then I notice ms paint has pre-rendered diamonds derp.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 11, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Anybody got that image of Rose as a kamen rider?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 11, 2011)

Chou Henshin!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANEt7s6bu6Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 11, 2011)

Slightly better. I'll do the others tomorrow. Major migraine coming on.

Or if anyone else wants to pick up where I left off.

-edit-

Okay I lied just had to do one more.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 12, 2011)

> Wear the spandex, be the ranger.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2011)

Do them with Helmets.

John: Salamander Ranger
Rose: Turtle Ranger
Dave: Nak Ranger
Jade: Iguana Ranger
Karkat: Crab Ranger
Terezi: Dragon Ranger
Kanaya: Moth Ranger
Vriska: Spider Ranger
Gamzee: Sea-goat Ranger
Eridan: Seahorse Ranger
Feferi: Horror Terror Ranger
Sollux Twins: Bicyclops Rangers
Equius: Horsecock Ranger
Nepeta: Kitty Ranger
Tavros: Fairy Ranger


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Do them with Helmets.
> 
> John: Salamander Ranger
> Rose: Turtle Ranger
> ...



This should never-ever be a thing.


----------



## mootz (Aug 12, 2011)

Why would they have helmets?


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2011)

because they're fucking power rangers


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> *Aradiacestor: Noobthemusical*
> *Summoner: Didi*
> *Solluxcestor: Cubey*
> *Sufferer: Taurus Versant*
> ...



I'm getting less love than Cubey here.

I really need to post more


----------



## mootz (Aug 12, 2011)

didi, what happened to you?


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2011)

Something happened to me?


----------



## mootz (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, you used to be cool.


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2011)

You say that as if my coolness is a thing of the past


----------



## mootz (Aug 12, 2011)

Its gone the way of the dodo.


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2011)

It most certainly has not 

so shut up mootz


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2011)

IMMEDIATE COMFIRMATION


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 12, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I'm getting less love than Cubey here.
> 
> I really need to post more



Survival of the post whores tao.

Survival of the post whores


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2011)

There are a lot of Gurren Lagann fans who I would fall under the Uncool, maybe even fagot territory. I have a friend IRL who falls under this.


----------



## God (Aug 12, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I'm getting less love than Cubey here.
> 
> I really need to post more



Yes you do


----------



## Platinum (Aug 12, 2011)

You will always get a bunch of posers in any popular thing.

It's a fact of life.


----------



## mootz (Aug 12, 2011)

Didi said:


> It most certainly has not
> 
> so shut up mootz



DENIAL


Didi said:


> IMMEDIATE COMFIRMATION



Thanks for including their names, going to go neg them real quick.


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2011)

mootz this is simple projection


projection of the fact that you are a mere shell of your former self


----------



## mootz (Aug 12, 2011)

You cant reverse my trolling didi. You are ten years too soon for something like that.


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2011)

Next level reverse trolling maneuver


----------



## Platinum (Aug 12, 2011)

Stop the madness .


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

Think of the children.


----------



## God (Aug 12, 2011)

Chuunin-level 

THIS IS NOT WHAT ANDO WANTED


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 12, 2011)

What are the odds on an update in the next few hours?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 12, 2011)

cubey if you dare speak like you have any rights to tgb I will gut you like a fish.

Wave, I'm thinking about going to sleep soon so I'd say pretty good.


----------



## mootz (Aug 12, 2011)

*shakes head*

Didi and Cubey


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Chuunin-level
> 
> THIS IS NOT WHAT ANDO WANTED




wtf do you know of Ando

You know nothing, Cubey



mootz said:


> *shakes head*
> 
> Didi and Cubey



smh putting me in the same league as Cubey


----------



## mootz (Aug 12, 2011)

that was harsh, i apologize


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 12, 2011)

mootz said:


> *shakes head*
> 
> Didi and Cubey



even if Didi was the worst scum to ever walk Earth

too far, man


----------



## Platinum (Aug 12, 2011)

cubeysad.jpg


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2011)

mootz said:


> that was harsh, i apologize



Apology accepted.


Now can we quit this tomfoolery?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 12, 2011)

This is incredibly silly.


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ATzrCyUHpUo[/YOUTUBE]

Hopy Fuck, I don't think I like Power Rangers anymore.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2011)

And THAT IS WHY he killed Mindfang.

You may wonder why he didn't go after Cage, but that's simple Cage always escapes in the Nick of time.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol. Noobs claiming the will of Ando.

Hell, I remember flaming him in his threads back when he was just another moronic troll. Before the cult rose up around him


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 12, 2011)

I leave for a few hours and all hell breaks loose.

Also what's this about ranger helmets.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 12, 2011)

At this point, I am expecting a flash.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

It all makes sense now.



EDIT:


----------



## Pipe (Aug 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Hopy Fuck, I don't think I like Power Rangers anymore.



What about bug power rangers kamen riders?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

I still gotta sit down and try watch it. I'm gonna try to start Agito this time because Kugga is kinda hard to get into.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 12, 2011)

OOOs is probably the easiest to get into.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

Ahh, thanks for the insight.


----------



## mootz (Aug 12, 2011)

I want to read something new.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

Amazing fan-adventure that rivals homestuck, you won't be disappointed mootz.


----------



## mootz (Aug 12, 2011)

*looks at first page*

you're now known as the heir of lying

congratz


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

I second mootz's motion.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

Just read it !
EDIT:I jumped the gun with the "rivals Homestuck" part but I really want you guys to read it .


----------



## mootz (Aug 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio is the heir of lying.

Its him/her.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Just read it !
> EDIT:I jumped the gun with the "rivals Homestuck" part but I really want you guys to read it .



Okay, as soon as I'm done with summer reading.

And Red vs Blue.

And Doctor Who.

And the RP.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Air Gear. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

How is Air Gear going for you ?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

It's going okay, but any more detail and we'll be up to our necks in Snorlax.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

Who cares ?  

Where are you though ? You better be at the Behemoth arc.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2011)

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2011)

The Vast Expletive 

*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK*


----------



## Pipe (Aug 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IUH3JQjcweM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

Signless died for our sins.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 12, 2011)

Hussie vs. Scratch! Heaven or Hell! Let's Rock!


----------



## geG (Aug 12, 2011)

Aw shit Hussie what are you doing

I wonder how this is gonna lead back to Scratch holding Aradia(?) captive


----------



## Pipe (Aug 12, 2011)

The Sufferer was the first pantskat and karkat knew about it



> MY SIGN IS A PICTOGRAPHIC SYMBOL THAT LOOSELY TRANSLATES AS "PLEASE HIKE THESE PANTS UP TO THIS GUY'S ARMPITS, CHAIN HIM TO A FLOGGING JUT, AND MAKE A FUCKING EXAMPLE OUT OF THIS SORRY SACK OF SHIT."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

Redglare is a cultist lawyer.

Hussie is in the manor.

Damn this is gonna be good.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2011)

Want to know The Sufferer's name?

It's *Jegus*.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2011)

GC: J3GUS JOHN 
EB: what? 
GC: 1 4M 1NVOK1NG TH3 N4M3 OF YOUR 34RTH J3GUS 
GC: TO 3XPR3SS FRUSTR4T1ON 
EB: you mean my earth jesus? 
GC: 1 DONT KNOW 
GC: DO 1 
EB: do you have a troll jegus? 
GC: JOHN 
GC: W3 H4V3 TH3 B3ST TROLL J3GUS 
GC: YOU DONT 3V3N KNOW


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2011)

And it all makes sense.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 12, 2011)

Hussie better start selling those Sufferer pendants.


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2011)

Hahaha oh wow


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Hussie better start selling those Sufferer pendants.




Close enough.

I'm sure google has better.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2011)

YOUR RELIGION IS NOW DIAMONDS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2011)

Closest I've found


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2011)

I want to hear about Karkat's past life though


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm considering converting to the Church of the Sufferer.

...Sufferism?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2011)

SIGNLESS IS TROLL JEGUS. HOLY SHIT I DREAMED OF THIS.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2011)

I for one embrace our rage filled lords.

Church of Hope can suck it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2011)

HOLY SHIT KARKAT IS THE SECOND COMING OF JEGUS.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2011)

Also Hussie vs Scratch incoming.


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2011)

Karkat is the Messiah, it's him


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

Gamzee is also a messiah. 

COINCIDENCE?


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2011)

I THINK NOT


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2011)

However, Gamzee is both the mirthful messiahs at once, let's not forget this


Therefore he is double as godly as Karkat


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

Something seems different about you...

Can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2011)

Why I can't imagine what that would be


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2011)

I guess that makes Gamzee the Anti-Jegus?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

I... I'm sure it's nothing. 

...What were we doing?

Edit: Ah, yes. Dueling messiahs.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Want to know The Sufferer's name?
> 
> It's *Jegus*.





Sunuvmann said:


> GC: J3GUS JOHN
> EB: what?
> GC: 1 4M 1NVOK1NG TH3 N4M3 OF YOUR 34RTH J3GUS
> GC: TO 3XPR3SS FRUSTR4T1ON
> ...





zenieth said:


> And it all makes sense.





noobthemusical said:


> SIGNLESS IS TROLL JEGUS. HOLY SHIT I DREAMED OF THIS.





noobthemusical said:


> HOLY SHIT KARKAT IS THE SECOND COMING OF JEGUS.



No wonder he's so pissed.



Sunuvmann said:


> I guess that makes Gamzee the Anti-Jegus?





> Today 08:15 PM
> Crossbow 	I... I'm sure it's nothing.
> 
> ...What were we doing?
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt0UuNpUqK4[/YOUTUBE]

So Karkat = Troll Skywalker and Gamz = Troll Sidious


----------



## mootz (Aug 12, 2011)

lol this is good stuff indeed


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> No wonder he's so pissed.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt0UuNpUqK4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So Karkat = Troll Skywalker and Gamz = Troll Sidious



Sweet Jegus my body is not ready for such madness.


----------



## shit (Aug 12, 2011)

redglare lives? 

edit: well, that is to say survived the court lynching


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2011)

I am a FUCKASS like my Ancestor before me.


----------



## shit (Aug 12, 2011)

so guys, do you think future karkat and past karkat would've gotten along?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2011)

No shit I think it just means she was always a secret follower, and perhaps to hint that Terezi fancies/fancied Karkat because of his "untroll-like" behavior.


----------



## shit (Aug 12, 2011)

no noob I'm rite and you are wrong


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

shit said:


> redglare lives?
> 
> edit: well, that is to say survived the court lynching



No, that was probably from before she got lynched.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

Redglare may or may not have lived.

It's VERY plausible that image is pre-lynch.

E: ninja'd


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2011)

TEREZI IS AN APOSTLE OF KARKAT.

WHAT IF SHE IS LIKE JUDAS AND BETRAYS HIM.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

12 trolls.

12 disciples. 

WHAT AM I SAYING?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2011)

Karkat is one of the trolls dunkass.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 12, 2011)

Church of FUCKASS


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you guys think we will hear more of the story or it will shift elsewhere? Also if the Sufferer had visions possibly due to his blood of another timeline, perhaps Karkat's insistence at the start he be leader are echoes of when he was a badass!leaderfigure ancestor in the pre-scratch game.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 12, 2011)

ahahaha skooter your title. Control yourself, plat


----------



## Pipe (Aug 12, 2011)

Feferi's cape>Eridan's cape


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 12, 2011)

^so precious i had to sig it





Taurus Versant said:


> ahahaha skooter your title. Control yourself, plat



control myself?  wait...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 12, 2011)

no Platinum the user is the biggest eridan fanboy you'll ever meet.

Finally he has someone who understands him


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh cripes...

 .


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 12, 2011)

Been thinking, in story we have:

The vast glub

The vast honk

And now the vast expletive

EDIT: Also the vast croak

EDIT: Also people are thinking that the Sufferer wore his pants high. The first pantskat.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

And the vast croak/joke.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> no Platinum the user is the biggest eridan fanboy you'll ever meet.
> 
> Finally he has someone who understands him



OOOH! Yay!! :'DD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Oh cripes...
> 
> .


Referencing himself is pretty much what he does all the time


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> no Platinum the user is the biggest eridan fanboy you'll ever meet.
> 
> Finally he has someone who understands him



ahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 12, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> ahahahahahahahahahahaha



Skotty is to Platinum as Gayn is to EM. NF is a matchmaking website.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2011)

> Gayn is to EM


wat                 .


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm...confused but also excited.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

I like Eridan too


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I'm...confused but also excited.



those feelings are perfectly normal


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> wat                 .



Gayn and EM have a thing for robot women. Wait lemme use the proper term "gynoids". No wait the exact term "toasters".


----------



## Pipe (Aug 12, 2011)

I love the drawfags fans


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 12, 2011)

no no gayn/em is a blackrom of glorious lineage. Platinum just finally has someone who half gets him.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 12, 2011)

The redrom burns bright.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I like Eridan too



I like you.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> no no gayn/em is a blackrom of glorious lineage. Platinum just finally has someone who half gets him.



Plat can finally feel whole


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> no no gayn/em is a blackrom of glorious lineage. Platinum just finally has someone who half gets him.



Nah, he's just being tsuntsun about it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I like you.















































:ho


----------



## Sylar (Aug 12, 2011)

Mike will never truly love anything that isn't at least 95% metal.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 12, 2011)

> Gayn and EM have a thing for robot women. Wait lemme use the proper term "gynoids". No wait _*the exact term "toasters"*_.


Oh my fucking...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Mike will never truly love anything that isn't at least 95% metal.



don't forget the self-delusions of having a "soul" 

that's a requirement for EM


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Oh my fucking...



that's exactly what they are


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 12, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> don't forget the self-delusions of having a "soul"
> 
> that's a requirement for EM



Must be at least two years manufactured.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 12, 2011)

Wouldn't fuckin a toaster hurt though.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

Discerning tsun-redrom and legit-blackrom is a delicate art.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 12, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:
			
		

> Must be at least two years manufactured.



Nah EM likes them straight up off the assembly line.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Wouldn't fuckin a toaster hurt though.



toasterfuckers get used to it after a while


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Wouldn't fuckin a toaster hurt though.



Maybe they're into that kind of thing


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 12, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Wouldn't fuckin a toaster hurt though.



If the plug matches the outlet it wouldn't matter.
_
"This hole, it was made for me!"_


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

If it hurts, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2011)

You know who I like? The lesbian who chainsawed Eridan in two.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> If it hurts, you're doing it wrong.



Welp                                                         .


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 12, 2011)

Holy fuck. You guys are great.





> You know who I like? The lesbian who chainsawed Eridan in two.


I like her too...but not for that reason.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 12, 2011)

If someone could ever figure out how to combine a toaster oven and a washing machine, EM would have the perfect waifu.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 12, 2011)

Everyone loves the lesbian Kanaya


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Holy fuck. You guys are great.



Wait till you meet Cubey ........o wait.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 12, 2011)

Makes you wonder if Con Edison charges EM by the hour.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 12, 2011)

Like if the lights keep going every time the fuse box gets blown out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 12, 2011)

Skooter you're still in hivebent stop associating with these degenerate spoilers


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 12, 2011)

Is it like Chobits where they get simply "switched on?"

Seriously, who thought of such an obscure location?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 12, 2011)

that right there is my opinion of toasterfuckers and their waifus


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Makes you wonder if Con Edison charges EM by the hour.



Now I'm imagining that Thomas Edison was a toasterfucker.

Except with like, projectors and phonographs.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't get the toaster thing...but it's fuckin hilarious.





Taurus Versant said:


> Skooter you're still in hivebent stop associating with these degenerate spoilers



Shhh you'll make me look bad.  They won't like me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 12, 2011)

Kinda like how KOS-MOS had a human side to her but not in the biblical sense.


Actually it was...


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 12, 2011)

> And what about the OTHER twelve wigglers you spawned? Who were they? Probably further proof this was all meaningless and random. Could it be that they were the true heroes meant to be sent back to play this game, while your team was the superfluous crop?



It suddenly makes sense.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 12, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Shhh you'll make me look bad.  They won't like me.



Oh please everyone likes you. Get back to reading.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 12, 2011)

Have faith in mind to know that at least you're not Greedo.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh please everyone likes you. Get back to reading.



That made me smile, Telly<33333
I will~!


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Gayn and EM have a thing for robot women. Wait lemme use the proper term "gynoids". No wait the exact term "toasters".



I think you forget that all of you forget Mike loves Gayn more than any toaster.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

Skotty said:


> That made me smile, Telly<33333
> I will~!



I like you attitude, kid. We could you someone like you in this thread.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm gonna be over here. In my teasing maybe real maybe not totally flirtatious redrom with shit.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2011)

Noob that's because Gayn is both a toaster and a blender.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I'm gonna be over here. In my teasing maybe real maybe not totally flirtatious redrom with shit.



We need that shipping chart up soon


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2011)

> *As long as you don't go nuts with the alt text and add ASCII shapes and web links, this should prove to be an interesting development with you in your world.
> *
> Don't worry, soon the alt text popups will contain entirely distinct, navigable web pages, delving into lavish backstory on the 48 squiddle session and the big trollfrog they made.



.              .


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I like you attitude, kid. We could you someone like you in this thread.


Really? Well, thank you then!


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2011)

> *...........How long is a yard again?
> *
> It should be noted that by breaking the 5th wall, I am not interfering with the story.
> 
> ...



.            .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I think you forget that all of you forget Mike loves Gayn more than any toaster.



Gayn is *the* toaster. They're toastermates.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2011)

> *Does The Sufferer have finely chiseled abs, or are those pants?
> *
> Why can't it be both???
> 
> And then the ladies started lining up around the block.




But gayn has a soul, a terrible turrible soul. I thought toasters couldn't have those


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 12, 2011)

When the highbloods were setting up the judicial system, they said ok we're going to need some judges for this thing. Then they said ok how about these massive brainless monsters, that would be so perfect.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 12, 2011)

So yeah until Karkat has finely chiseled abs he will always disappoint.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 12, 2011)

Yay 48 squiddle session


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> So yeah until Karkat has finely chiseled abs he will always disappoint.



That's our noob.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

Andrew said:
			
		

> *Did you factor the supposed connection between astrological sign and erogenous zones into each sign's patron troll? Like, Virgos are supposed to have a belly fetish, and Kanaya gets shot through the stomach, so did she get off while Eridan murdered her?*
> 
> Wait, Virgos have a belly fetish??
> 
> I guess that explains all my stupid fat Vriska jokes.



Hrm              .


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2011)

I can attest. Dat stomach


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

> . And don?t be surprised by his fetish for friendship. When the Aquarian man introduces you as his best friend, you know he?s head over heels. Don?t be misled by the distance he puts between you. You can count on his loyalty when the chips are down.



What the shit ? My fetish is friendship.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 12, 2011)

> Kanaya gets shot through the stomach, so did she get off while Eridan murdered her?


*...         Oh.*


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What the shit ? My fetish is friendship.



Harsh.

Mine is butt(s). Apparently.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2011)

forever friend.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

Skotty said:


> *...         Oh.*



We warned you.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 12, 2011)

Butts are nice, yes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2011)

Skotty said:


> *...         Oh.*


Don't worry, she got better


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 12, 2011)

hey its the toaster thing!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 12, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Butts are nice, yes.



Where have you been all this time ? 

If Cad is the Anti-Sunny then you are the Anti-Cubey.(That's a good thing btw)


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

Skotty must never meet Cubey.

It would be like matter touching antimatter.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 12, 2011)

*Is the Sufferer actually Troll Jegus?*

Terezi mentioned Troll Jegus in a joking exchange with John a while ago. Whether the Sufferer's name is actually Jegus, and whether or not she actually knew anything about this story when she said that, is left to your speculation.

This ancestor interlude is a little religious tale. Over the course of the story sometimes we wander into these silly mini-genres, like "horrorstuck", or erotic historical fiction through Mindfang's journal entries.

The Jesus parallel is pretty blatant, down to the use of the torture device as the symbol for the religious movement (cross, irons). I personally think the explanation of the relevance of Karkat's sign is one of the more interesting aspects about it, just from the perspective of taking existing symbols and adapting them to an evolving mythological framework. Segments like this aren't really just about "Gee, the ancestors sure are cool, let's hear more about them." (Though there's no question there's a certain amount of fan service in play when I do stuff like this.) We learn more about the story and characters and answer questions beyond the limited scope of their biographies, like why Karkat had a sign at all if he had no caste.

We learn more about the troll race, as a once peaceful species and such before kid-ancestors as players scratched their session, though the short term relevance of this is mainly as a preamble to Scratch's religious story. Establishing an Eden-like paradise from which there is some departure through sin is sort of the boilerplate basis for religious lore.

Scratch is a devil figure about as blatant as the Sufferer is a Christ figure. The failed players from peaceful Alternia made a classic "deal with the devil" move by causing the scratch after being given a choice by the mother of all monsters. (Echidna. Hey, she's a big snake!) By doing so they brought Scratch into their universe, and therefore all the things you'd expect that comes with summoning the devil. This resulted not only turning Alternia into a planet full of violent murderers, but it only technically granted them what they wanted with a huge caveat, as is the case with such ill-advised bargains. The players were strong enough to win, but made a terminal universe, were barred from entry, hunted by a demon, and then started killing each other.

"Old Scratch" is actually an old timey nickname for the devil. It's used in some Twain books. The manipulative devil figure pulling the strings was always the basis for his character, and this was probably pretty obvious right away. He's part devil/puppet/cueball, with a dash of the old gambler/gunslinger Doc Holliday in his profile. Doc Holliday is actually my ancestor. He is related to me on my mother's side, who's last name is also Holliday.

Hopefully I won't die at age 36 of tuberculosis though. If there's anything to the karmic fortune-swapping of the trolls and their ancestors, ideally tuberculosis will die of me.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 12, 2011)

You keep sayin Cubey and I keep thinkin a this:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2011)

> Doc Holliday is actually my ancestor. He is related to me on my mother's side, who's last name is also Holliday.


Husscestor


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh god Tv, 

Oh God Hussie

Oh God Twain

Oh god my brain.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 12, 2011)

*We've now seen the colors and symbols for Breath, Time, Light, Space, and Mind. Since it seems unlikely to come up again, what do the other seven look like?*

One way or another we will eventually find out - in story or not.

/fanservice


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

Mark Twain for Lord English?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2011)

He's dead, crossbow. You know dual wielding flintlock pistols


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 12, 2011)

Dang, I had completely forgotten about Sassacre.




Taurus Versant said:


> *We've now seen the colors and symbols for Breath, Time, Light, Space, and Mind. Since it seems unlikely to come up again, what do the other seven look like?*
> 
> One way or another we will eventually find out - in story or not.
> 
> /fanservice


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 12, 2011)

> You belong to a RATHER OBSCURE CULT, which foretells of a BAND OF ROWDY AND CAPRICIOUS MINSTRELS which will rise one day on a MYTHICAL PARADISE PLANET that does not exist yet. The beliefs of this cult are SOMEWHAT FROWNED UPON by those dwelling in more common lawnrings




...         huh


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 12, 2011)

His believes in the ICP that will rise on Earth.

That is the cult of juggalo Gamzee believes.

Totally unrelated. Totally different religion.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2011)

I suppose the reason he flipped was because knowing that it came to fruition removed the miracles of it.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I suppose the reason he flipped was because knowing that it came to fruition removed the miracles of it.



More like, it came to fruition terribly.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

> It is your thirteenth birthday, and as with all twelve preceding it, something feels missing from your life. The game presently eluding you is only the latest sleight of hand in the repertoire of an unseen riddler, one to engender a sense not of mirth, but of lack. His coarse schemes are those less of a prankster than a common pickpocket. His riddle is Absence itself. It is a mystery dispersing altogether, like the moon's faint reflection, with even one pebble of inquiry dropped in its black well. It is the most diabolical riddle of all.
> 
> "Absence diminishes little passions and increases great ones, as wind extinguishes candles and fans a fire." -Walt Whitman


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


>



Um...

What's your point?


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 13, 2011)

Here to save the thread from any bucket tiering that might arise, Cad is here to be the opposite of his name. Or something. 

I'm tired and annoyed.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 13, 2011)

> there is a line in which you say that the war spread thoughout the galaxy? didnt the trolls only reach spaceflight sometime after themindfang journals?
> 
> This is not what she said. She only said the Summoner's rebellion caused the Empress to banish adults from the home world to fight the wars in space. This doesn't mean that's when they invented space travel.
> 
> They had a presence in space for much longer, including during the Sufferer's time apparently. But after Alternia turned "kids only" there was much more emphasis on interstellar conquest, to keep all the adults too busy to organize any more rebellions.



Huh interesting. Explains the tron outfits.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 13, 2011)

Scratch is the devil. But who is Lord English


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2011)

Armageddon.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]U9H-Icl03nU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Seadwellers crushed the rebellion .

Also lol at The Vast Expletive.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2011)

Vast Expletive lol.

I swear there's too much Karkat wank smh


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Vast Expletive lol.
> 
> I swear there's too *much much* Karkat wank smh


I swear there's too much much Cubey talking in here smh


----------



## Pipe (Aug 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Vast Expletive lol.
> 
> I swear there's too much Karkat wank smh



lol cubey       .


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2011)

Fucking Cadrien.

One day you will regret your words


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> no Platinum the user is the biggest eridan fanboy you'll ever meet.
> 
> Finally he has someone who understands him



It's hard being a major Eridan Fanboy.

It's hard, but now someone understands .



Skotty said:


> OOOH! Yay!! :'DD



Like the set .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Vast Expletive lol.
> 
> I swear there's too much Karkat wank smh



Yeah we need some seadweller wank .


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 13, 2011)

NO

NO NO NO NO NO

NO MORE ERIDAN FANBOYS


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 13, 2011)

What if Hussie gets defeated but is saved by Ms. Paint?

What will be your face?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

My face would be something between I don't  fucking know but that shit would be pure quality.

Let's go with that.

"That shit was pure quality" face


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

*Implying that hussie can ever be defeated*

Also lol Tao The Hope Triumvirate will soon rise....


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

too bad he only makes it halfway up.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Seadwellers crushed the rebellion .
> 
> Also lol at The Vast Expletive.



You mean in cooperation with the Empress and the highbloods, right?


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2011)

I thought the Troll Empress was a seadweller herself?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I thought the Troll Empress was a seadweller herself?



Cause she is.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

That's not really the point...

Like, Jason was, himself, an Argonaut, but he was more significant, so...

Oh, forget it.

*Spoiler*: __ 




(You still didn't mention the highbloods, but whatever)


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2011)

No, you're right about the highbloods. Seadwellers definitely didn't do it alone (Platinum )


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Well yeah but from the way scratch worded it, to me it sounded like the highbloods would have been challenged pretty severely if not for the empress and her seadwellers.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2011)

I reckon the Highbloods could have routed the issue. Receiving seadweller support is just like receiving a tactical nuke to deal with an uppity peasant village.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Well yeah obviously but it would have been dragged out probably for much longer.

Kind of seems to me like The Highbloods are like a band of highly dangerous vigilantes while The Seadwellers have the materialistic resources and such being the aristocracy.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

I really want to know how Op troll empress is.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2011)

The Subjuggulators are part of the aristocracy as well. Redglare would be closer to a vigilante than the Highbloods


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

The way Mindfang's account made it. The Highbloods seem to have far more aristocratic pull than the seadwellers.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The way Mindfang's account made it. The Highbloods seem to have far more aristocratic pull than the seadwellers.



I kind of took it as the Highbloods are the ones that do the dirty work for the most part.

After all the seadwellers, kind of unsurprisingly, are prone to spending most of their time underwater. Ones like Eridan being the exception.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Subjuggulators= Local Government which you encounter most often 
Seadwellers= National Government aka distant but still effecting you.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2011)

Pretty sure the thing with seadwellers is that none of them were fucking around.

Before the Summoner's rebellion and the shift into hardcore everyone conquers planets time, it was probably just the Empress leading a Seadweller fleet to conquer planets one by one.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

Other way around. Cause it seems the sibjuggulators are far less prone to get into other's business unless directly called upon.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Pretty sure the thing with seadwellers is that none of them were fucking around.
> 
> Before the Summoner's rebellion and the shift into hardcore everyone conquers planets time, it was probably just the Empress leading a Seadweller fleet to conquer planets one by one.



That actually sounds more likely actually. Since nobles usually lead the army in ancient times.



zenieth said:


> Other way around. Cause it seems the sibjuggulators are far less prone to get into other's business unless directly called upon.



Yeah the walls of multi colored blood really shows they don't like to get in each other's business .


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

When they get into business they get into it quite adamantly


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

The way I see it:

Bluebloods = Aristocracy

Highbloods = Lords and Dukes

Seadwellers = Misc. royalty

I'm probably way off though...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Highbloods really do seem like Homeland Security to me.

I don't really think The Empress could stuff her army full of people that would murder everyone including the seadwellers just as much as they would murder the enemy. Which is fine on the homeworld where bitches need to be culled but is probably pretty annoying during a military campaign.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> The way I see it:
> 
> Bluebloods = Aristocracy
> 
> ...




No this seems pretty accurate Cross, good job man.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> No this seems pretty accurate Cross, good job man.



Oh, cool   .


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

Actually change Seadwellers to lords and dukes and turn Highbloods into the clergy.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Well you could probably look at the seadwellers as being like the royal court.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Well you could probably look at the seadwellers as being like the royal court.



Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Actually change Seadwellers to lords and dukes and turn Highbloods into the clergy.


This sounds pretty accurate.

The highbloods keep them in check with fear instead of hope (lol)


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 13, 2011)

Seadwellers are worthless puppet figures whilst the highbloods pulled all real strings and held utmost power in practice.

/baiting Platinum

It's probably closer to a highblood = clergy comparison, though in troll society the state >religion, it seems.



Platinum said:


> *Implying that hussie can ever be defeated*
> 
> Also lol Tao The Hope Triumvirate will soon rise....



NO NO NO NO NO

NOT ON MY WATCH


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Tao you can not halt the inevitable .


----------



## Sylar (Aug 13, 2011)

You can cut it in half though.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

And if you're miraculous maybe even 3 ways.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2011)

Lesbian Vampires > "The Inevitable"


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's hard being a major Eridan Fanboy.
> 
> It's hard, but now someone understands .



you finally got yourself a friend :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

Wherever HOPE shall rise, the Order of the Purple Chainsaw shall be there to cut it down.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> you finally got yourself a friend :33



What the hell am I ?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

So, revised list:

Blueblood = Aristocracy

Highblood = Clergies 

Seadwellers = Royal Court

Empress = Empress


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

@KT: You're kinda the preeminent Vriska fanboy.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2011)

Sufferer = Jegus


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

I see the highbloods as more of a clergy/duke combo. I imagine they set up most of the rules for land-dwellers and they probably owned most of the land.

I could also see them participating in crusades and the like.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome to yesterday Doze.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

At least he didn't get a chance to taint Skotty.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2011)

Fucking sand faget always giving me a hard time


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

Rainbow drinker Redglare :33


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Rainbow drinker Redglare :33



_THAT'S_ what you see in this?

Must be nice...


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

Kt sees a lot of things. Most of them are wrong.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

It's so weird that KT is so much more innocent-minded than I am.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

>mfw I realize what that is.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> It's so weird that KT is so much more innocent-minded than I am.



Some days I'm Sunny level  others days I'm Whoelse level depends on how I feel.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

So...

I wonder if anymore ancestors were from Sufferer's time?


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> So...
> 
> I wonder if anymore ancestors were from Sufferer's time?



It wouldn't make sense for Hussie to have them scattered


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

Except they are.

Summoner wasn't born during Reglare's time. And Sufferer was a legend by the time she was around.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Except they are.
> 
> Summoner wasn't born during Reglare's time. And Sufferer was a legend by the time she was around.



This.

So, I ask the question again.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

Maybe Kanayacestor and Solluxcestor


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 13, 2011)

> Long before Mindfang's trial: H.I.C. and Sufferer 

> Alive during the trial of Mindfang: Mindfang, Redglare, Dualscar, Highblood, H.I.C., Darkleer, either Aradiacestor or Nepetacestor.

> Alive during the Summoner's time: Summoner, Mindfang, (presumably H.I.C., Highblood, and Darkleer at least)


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

I like to think that, if Darkleer's woman was Aradicestor, she died of old age by the time of the trial.

And got her own steampunk soulbot.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

*Era of Sufferer:*
Sufferer
Imperious Condescension

*Era of Mindfang:*
Mindfang
Redglare
Darkleer
Orphaner
Subjugglator
Summoner
Imperious Condescension

Leaving...

Nepetacestor
Kanayacestor
Solluxcestor
Aradiacestor


Since the girl with Scratch is likely Aradiacestor and the one referenced by Darkleer is likely Nepetacestor (<>) or Aradiacestor (<3), that largely leaves Kanayacestor or Solluxcestor.

Though I'd like to imagine Nepetacestor is the Mary Magadalene to the Sufferer's Jegus (oh yessssssss )


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

So, Kancestor and Solluxcestor are ripe for speculation.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

If kanayacestor is also a rainbowdrinker. She may haunt the outer rims of fantasy along all of Alternian history.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

Kancestor should at least have some prevalent relevance seeing as she has one of the 3 rarest bloods on Alternia.

Maybe Kanayacestor wasn't a rainbow drinker, but rather a shadow dropper


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

What's a shadow dropper again ?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What's a shadow dropper again ?



Pretty sure zen's making this up.


Notice how Solluxcestor gets no recognition.


----------



## geG (Aug 13, 2011)

I just now saw Hussie's formspring questions from yesterday



> Scratch is a devil figure about as blatant as the Sufferer is a Christ figure. ... "Old Scratch" is actually an old timey nickname for the devil.



God_damn_, Hussie.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Aug 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> *Era of Sufferer:*
> Sufferer
> Imperious Condescension
> 
> ...


Copycat 

Also
0kay with all of these designs. I now approve and support Gypsy Nepetacestor


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

got to spread


----------



## Sylar (Aug 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo5Rhn8zuPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 13, 2011)

Sylar said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo5Rhn8zuPA[/YOUTUBE]



that makes complete total sense


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 13, 2011)

Sylar said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo5Rhn8zuPA[/YOUTUBE]


Already saw it


----------



## Pipe (Aug 13, 2011)

I think Darkleer was during the Sufferer time, you know the blue arrow and remember the higher the blood, the longer the life time, so maybe he was young during the sufferer time still following the highbloods and seadwellers commands.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

Or someone else from the class


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 13, 2011)

Hmm, new theory: Aradia/Nepetacestor aided and supported The Sufferer and when he died, Darkleer hid them away but was discovered aiding and thus was exiled. How's that sound?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Well it is possible for Darkleer and the high blooded trolls, sans mindfang to have been alive during the sufferer's rebellion.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

Age of Sufferer was too long ago. Only the Empress and such could live from then to the Age of Pirates.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Well Darkleer sounded like he was far older than Mindfang. I'm pretty sure mindfang was kind of young during this saga actually.

I'm sort of guessing that The Highblood, maybe Dualscar, maybe Darkleer and of course the empress were alive during it.


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)

I would like to think the Sufferer's story to have an impact on the rest of the trolls than just being a story, and I think it's heavily implied that Redglare was a disciple of Sufferer, which in my eyes proves that Mindfang, Darkleer, Dualscar, Highblood, and HIC were also alive during both times

I'd relate it to One Piece where the Pirate King's execution sets off the great age of pirates
all the relevant characters are in some way directly influenced by that event


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

Redglare practiced Sufferism.

The practices are to curse the fuck out of fate.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

Darkleer and up I can see as plausible but from Mindfang's accounts I believe it was a time before her and Redglare.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

shit said:


> I would like to think the Sufferer's story to have an impact on the rest of the trolls than just being a story, and I think it's heavily implied that Redglare was a disciple of Sufferer, which in my eyes proves that Mindfang, Darkleer, Dualscar, Highblood, and HIC were also alive during both times
> 
> I'd relate it to One Piece where the Pirate King's execution sets off the great age of pirates
> all the relevant characters are in some way directly influenced by that event



Mindfang stated it happened a long time before she was born so she could not have been alive.

But yeah i'm thinking the highblood trolls were alive during it at least. If I was to hazard a guess Dualscar and The Highblood were probably on the front lines crushing the rebellion. Maybe Darkleer as well.

Perhaps maybe Solluxcestor, Kanayacestor and Nepetacestor were involved too.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

> Surely one at least on the scale of the sectarian revolt crushed 8y the High8loods, who thereafter for8ade its mention, or any invoc8tion of the heretical sym69ls at all, even in private journals. Which is why I will stick to the fa8le of the summoner, and not risk another execution with even o8lique reference to the compelling tale of the sufferer.


Since it was already a tale by then, I think it was before Mindfang was born at least.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Well yeah.

Which really only puts Darkleer and up as the only possible ones to live through it.

Unless of course some of the other ancestors lived during that time as well.


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)

maybe since redglare out skilled mindfang so utterly in the flash, that implies that redglare is actually much older...?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

shit said:


> maybe since redglare out skilled mindfang so utterly in the flash, that implies that redglare is actually much older...?



Nah it sounds to me like she is just a follower of his legacy.

And really it would be pretty sad if she was hundreds of years old and still a neophyte .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Hmm now i'm thinking that Sollux's Blind Prophet Ancestor will be playing the Paul to Sufferer's jegus.


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)

neophyte          ?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

shit said:


> neophyte          ?





			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> A neophyte is a beginner.
> 
> In the context of Christianity, the term often refers to a:
> New convert to the religion, in the Catholic and Orthodox Churches an adult convert is considered a neophyte for one year after conversion. Roman Catholic neophytes are considered full members of the Church, but may not act as sponsors for others planning to join.



Basically means a newb. Her full name was Neophyte Redglare remember.

Also the whole convert thing lends credence to Redglare not being alive during the actual thing, which was kind of obvious.


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)

your face is kinda obvious








ly not extremely good looking like mine


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Copycat
> 
> Also
> 0kay with all of these designs. I now approve and support Gypsy Nepetacestor



I'm reminded of that one Scooby Doo movie. But she looks nice like that, yesss.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

shit said:


> ly not extremely good looking like mine


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

You aren't allowed to worship someone without being alive at their execution.

Apparently?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> You aren't allowed to worship someone without being alive at their excecution.
> 
> Apparantly?



And that is why there is no such thing as Christians. 

Those assholes died out like 2,000 years ago.


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)

you can't make fun of me and then spell apparently wrong, cross

shut your face


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

You know, I think the Subjugglator was the one who shot the arrow.

Like since Gamzee was able to shoot a bow without breaking it


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

shit said:


> you can't make fun of me and then spell apparently wrong, cross
> 
> shut your face



Poor Cross


----------



## Pipe (Aug 13, 2011)

I want to see nepetancestor


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You know, I think the Subjugglator was the one who shot the arrow.
> 
> Like since Gamzee was able to shoot a bow without breaking it



I doubt it the arrow was blue, not saying it was darkleer but it was probably a different blue blood. Probably a group of them that specialize in torture.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

shit said:


> you can't make fun of me and then spell apparently wrong, cross
> 
> shut your face



I'll have you know I was using IE8 at the time and was still expecting a spellchecker.

Meanie.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Darkleer as troll Pontinus Pilate ?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And that is why there is no such thing as Christians.
> 
> Those assholes died out like 2,000 years ago.



Hey, but I'm Christian....


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Hey, but I'm Christian....



Then you died out 2,000 years ago.

No one told you, I am sorry.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2011)

Then I guess I'll be a zombie.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Then you died out 2,000 years ago.
> 
> No one told you, I am sorry.



If I decide to be Jewish instead can I come back to life ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Then I guess I'll be a zombie.


Just like your lord and saviour


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Just like your lord and saviour


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

No                8^Y


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Just like your lord and saviour


​


----------



## Sylar (Aug 13, 2011)

When did this thread become the Cafe?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

If it was the Cafe we'd be raging and there wouldn't be reaction images.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> If it was the Cafe we'd be raging and there wouldn't be reaction images.



Reaction images separate man from beast.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Reaction images separate man from beast.


----------



## mootz (Aug 13, 2011)

too many dicks on the dance floor


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

UPDATE

KANAYCESTOR


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2011)

SWEET MOTHER OF FUCK YES


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

Dolorosa

The Mother Mary


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 13, 2011)

KANAYACESTOR FUCK YES


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

*NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN**GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2011)

I was going to ask how much you guys came in your pants but I think someone just answered that for me.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

Update        !

Woo!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Dolorosa
> 
> The Mother Mary


Dolor Rosa

Tranlates to Pink Pain

Losing virginity? 



Also "But the Dolorosa was less fortunate, and was sold into slavery. She spent the rest of her life as property of vicious sea dwellers"

Looks like that was Dolorosa who was servicing Mindfang


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

She did far greater than dualscar


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Poor nepeta ancestor .

Also lol slave girl being kanayacestor confirmed.


Shit we are probably going to see HIC next update :33.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Dolor Rosa
> 
> Tranlates to Pink Pain
> 
> ...



Dolorosa could mean many things in different languages. In spanish it could mean  painful (Though the right word for that would be doloroso)

In latin I think it's either Grief or Suffering.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 13, 2011)

So Aradiacestor is the only one left...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Dolorosa could mean many things in different languages. In spanish it could mean  painful (Though the right word for that would be doloroso)
> 
> In latin I think it's either Grief or Suffering.


Ah so a feminine latin term for The Sufferer


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

Hussie is not amused.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Ah so a feminine latin term for The Sufferer



Indeed. Hussie outdid himself this time.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> She did far greater than dualscar



She was his slave and he terminated her life at his whim .


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 13, 2011)

Sylar said:


> So Aradiacestor is the only one left...



We still have to see the condosence I think. If that's how you spell her name.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 13, 2011)

Well we at least know who she is.

We know effectively nothing of Aradiacestor. Especially since this update confirms Darkleer and Mindfang were talking about Nepetacestor since he let her live and all.



			
				Platinum said:
			
		

> She was his slave and he terminated her life at his whim .



Interesting way to put "Was way better in bed than he was so he got jealous that Mindfang liked her better" but hey whatever works for you.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

Not to mention being the rearer of troll jegus


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

Hussie: ...the FUCK?
Hussie: Oh hell no, he's talking about ancestors isn't he?
Hussie: He's keeping little girls locked up in weird rooms, and rambling about troll ancestors. I just know it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

Sylar said:


> So Aradiacestor is the only one left...



Well we haven't seen HIC yet but i'm guessing that will be corrected soon.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

I was right about Nepetacestor. Down to the lonely-old-lady bit.

Wooo.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

Next page will have Solluxcestor and the Empress.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 13, 2011)

Inb4 Troll Jegus = Sufferer going god tier.


----------



## geG (Aug 13, 2011)

Karkat Ancestor x Nepeta Ancestor was the first ship


----------



## Sylar (Aug 13, 2011)

The ultimate ship.

Surpassed all the quadrants.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

The exact opposite of what will happen .


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 13, 2011)

Guys. Guys.



Think the cloth Nepetacestor left with is a reference to this?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

Obviously


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2011)

It's a reference to pantskat mostly.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Obviously





Hussie's just getting fucking biblical now. 

I wonder if Doc Scratch is supposed to be the 'Priest who molests little children'


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Hussie's just getting fucking biblical now.
> 
> I wonder if Doc Scratch is supposed to be the 'Priest who molests little children'



Scratch = Devil

Brought chaos into the world, etc.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Scratch = Devil
> 
> Brought chaos into the world, etc.



I think of him as more of the anti-christ.

And Lord English is the Devil.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm loving Religionstuck.

Particularly the Disciple.



Lookit that face!

You couldn't e%ecute that face.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

Hussie called Scratch Devil. I'll go with that.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 13, 2011)

Fuck now that all of this is being tied to religion I'm starting to tie all these events to historical religious events.

This just screams Jesus and his disciples.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

New set. 

/satiring christfags


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

Religionstuck was meant for this from the start.


Wait...

Virgo = Virgin Mary.

How did we not see this coming?!


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

we did you dunkass


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 13, 2011)

This is bound to cause a christian shitstorm.

Just wait till the christfags catch wind of all this.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> New set.
> 
> /satiring christfags



Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

Skotty aren't you still in hivebent?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 13, 2011)

It's already started.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (Aug 13, 2011)

Crack whores with MSpaint I'm telling ya.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> New set.
> 
> /satiring christfags



I don't appreciate you mocking my religion.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2011)

that's sunny just being naturally terrible.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 13, 2011)

You'll get used to it learn to ignore him.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

Speaking of Sufferer sets, I wonder how TV's doing with the ancestor project?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 13, 2011)

It's everywhere.


----------



## Didi (Aug 13, 2011)

hopy shit nice update


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I don't appreciate you mocking my religion.


Suck it up buttercup.

Also more accurately, I'm satirizing forum missionaries like Ballstick


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Skotty aren't you still in hivebent?



Yes, but it's not goin to stop me from glarin at Sunny. 
I don't mind spoilers much anyway, I knew a ton before I was even readin again.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> that's sunny just being naturally terrible.


I'm just being


a troll.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 13, 2011)

This one's halfway decent.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

Let's all glare at Sunny for tainting two religions simultaneously.

*glares*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

Imma poke your eyes out so your set is accurate.


----------



## Didi (Aug 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm just being
> 
> 
> a troll.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2011)

HS related, I could probably catch up in a few days if I go with speed.





Crossbow said:


> Let's all glare at Sunny for tainting two religions simultaneously.
> 
> *glares*



I will join you. [glares]





> Imma poke your eyes out so your set is accurate.


WOW, RUDE....


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Speaking of Sufferer sets, I wonder how TV's doing with the ancestor project?



Expect something shortly. Meanwhile



> Solcestor goes into work for the Empress.
> 
> While keeping Glybgoly'b or whatever at bay with his crazyass psychic powers, he discusses the Sufferer's tale with the Empress.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

Who posted that?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2011)

Just a post off the /co/ thread


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

Ah. Plausible.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> New set.
> 
> /satiring christfags



The Passion of the Pantskat

Directed by Troll Gibson


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 13, 2011)

So who's gonna be Judas?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

My money's on Wiioniic.



Lookit that face.

You can't trust that face.


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)

Disciple? that's her fucking name?
c'mon huss


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2011)

*Aradiacestor: Noobthemusical* Waiting for Panel/Title
*Summoner: Didi* Done
*Solluxcestor: Cubey* Done
*Sufferer: Taurus Versant* Done
*Nepetacestor: WhoElse* Done
*Kanayacestor: Zenieth* Done
*Redglare: Mootz* Done
*Mindfang: KizaruTachio* Done
*Darkleer: Crossbow* Waiting on better Panel
*Gamzeecestor: shit* Waiting on Title
*Dualscar: Platinum* Done
*Condesce: Zoidberg* Waiting on Panel


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)

also looks like I won my bet with Platinum, heheheheheheh


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

How do you pronounce Sollux's name anyway?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

I come back from skating and you assholes make 4 new pages


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> How do you pronounce Sollux's name anyway?



Sul-ux                         .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

oh never mind.

Psi

Psiiioniic

Edit: I meant Solluxcestor


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)

I pronounce it Sawl-lux


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2011)

I say Soul-ux. But what do I fuckin know


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

Welp looks like I was right about Kansesctor


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

*DON'T READ THE FOLLOWING SKOTTY*



> With the updates regarding the story of the Sufferer, one may surmise that the slave encountered earlier by Mindfang is the Dolorossa. This makes it match the story in a sense, as Mindfang was apparently surprised by her blood color, which either implied a pretty lowblood, or a highblooded slave. the Dolorosa is jade blooded, which is rare enough in it's own right. If this were true, it would mean Dualscar killed the slave (Dolorossa); the Summoner killed Mindfang; Dualscar was possibly killed by the orders of Her Imperious Condescension/The Grand Highblood; and Mindfang killed Redglare. Interestingly, Kanaya killed Eridan; Vriska killed Tavros; Feferi was killed by Erida; and Terezi killed Vriska.



Heh. Deaths reversed.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

shit said:


> I pronounce it Sawl-lux



This. Or Thawl-lux.


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)

makes them easy to remember


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 13, 2011)

Welp.


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)

the world persecutes and kills the Sufferer, Karkat leads the effort to create another universe


----------



## Didi (Aug 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> My money's on Wiioniic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



smh people can't read the greek alphabet


Also I just pronounce it Sol-lux


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

And it's confirmed Mindfang killed Redglare, pretty fucking sweet if you ask me


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

inb4 wiionic is the Empresse;s Sex-slave.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2011)

The grubs are. Too. Cute.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

I can read the little psi symbol, but I don't have that key on my keyboard.


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)

I always thought Gamcestor killed Dualscar
Mindfang went on and on about miracles and jokes and etc when going over it


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

shit said:


> I always thought Gamcestor killed Dualscar
> Mindfang went on and on about miracles and jokes and etc when going over it



Well Gamcestor was the GRAND highblood it was probably one of his underlings.


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)

lol well same difference

wasn't fefercestor s'what I'm saying
so the parallels break down there


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2011)

squealin *___* I saw the cutest Kanaya grub but I didn't save it /headdesk


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)

does this mean Darkleer kills the GHB???


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

shit said:


> does this mean Darkleer kills the GHB???


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

No why would Darkleer kill GHB ?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2011)

So. Fuckin. Precious.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> No why would Darkleer kill GHB ?



cuz what sunny said, jeez keep up, katie


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

I didn't read the last couple of pages


----------



## Sylar (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2011)

Must...not...spam...
♥_♥


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Must...not...spam...
> ♥_♥


----------



## Pipe (Aug 13, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Expect something shortly. Meanwhile



I also said Betty Crocker is the Empress

Also dat update


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2011)

Four Ancestors left. Three if I want to take that Darkleer picture but I don't.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

Want me to look for a stock ?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

Darkleer keeps not-quite-appearing.

It's ticking me off.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2011)

Nah I'm gonna see what Hussie brings us first.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2011)

TV's profile is now indecent.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 13, 2011)

you fucking degenerate


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2011)

my eyes


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2011)

THIS IS WHAT BEING A FAN OF ERIDAN REDUCES YOU TO

LOOK UPON THESE WORKS AND DESPAIR


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> THIS IS WHAT BEING A FAN OF ERIDAN REDUCES YOU TO
> 
> LOOK UPON THESE WORKS AND DESPAIR



WHAT HEY 
SO RUDE....


----------



## Pipe (Aug 13, 2011)

lol tv       .


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

I thought you were better than this, Skotty.

Better than _them._


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2011)

It's not my fault I like pornographic material...I just thought Telly shared that interest.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2011)

don't let her cute guise fool you, she's as bucket tier as they come


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 13, 2011)

I half expected that.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 13, 2011)

Three new ancestors at once? Cool.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 13, 2011)

Skotty said:


> It's not my fault I like pornographic material...I just thought Telly shared that interest.



get the fuck out


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

Skotty said:


> It's not my fault I like pornographic material...I just thought Telly shared that interest.



Not a thing to talk about in public, harlot.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 13, 2011)

stone her to death


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> get the fuck out



Fine I didn't want to talk to you anyway.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 13, 2011)

yeah that's right leave


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 13, 2011)

The idea that Felt!Aradia is Aradiaancestor has become more likely I think.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 13, 2011)

HOLY SHIT, gog damn party that lasted till midnight I missed the update coming out.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 13, 2011)

KANAYACESTOR THE VIRGIN MARY!

Which ties in to the whole Kanaya Virgin thing.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 13, 2011)

NEPETACESTOR FUCKING VICTORIOUS!


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 13, 2011)

SO KANAYACESTOR WAS THE GIRL MINDFANG HAD SEX WITH. LESBIANS CONFIRMED!


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 13, 2011)

the squiddles flash i dont think my eyes are goin to make it


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 13, 2011)

HUSSIE vs Scratch come on bro you can do it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 13, 2011)

Haha just read back and saw the vast NGH


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 13, 2011)

Fuck I must spread.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

Hoping Darkleer gets some action with the incoming Aradia segment.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I'm loving Religionstuck.
> 
> Particularly the Disciple.
> 
> ...



Good thing no subjuglators were there.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh my gog what if Aradiacestor is Judas.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Good thing no subjuglators were there.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 13, 2011)

what rhymes with head hat


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 13, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> what rhymes with head hat



lead mat ?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm gonna say...

Bread rat.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 13, 2011)

Do people really think Felt!Aradia is Aradiacestor? Seriously?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi guys. Have a banana.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Do people really think Felt!Aradia is Aradiacestor? Seriously?


I think that is highly likely.


MazinFireWars said:


> Hi guys. Have a banana.


That is incredibly silly.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I'm gonna say...
> 
> Bread rat.



red            splat


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

Btw, farters, has there been any Sufferer/Disciple fart yet?


----------



## mootz (Aug 13, 2011)

this thread is as fun as diarrhea


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









They just keep on coming.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (Aug 13, 2011)

*reports autoplay*


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 13, 2011)

Reaction images galore.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 13, 2011)

TIL WE FIND OUR PLACE IN THE PATH UNWINDING

IN THE CIRCLE

THE CIRCLE OF LIFE


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Hi guys. Have a banana.



YESSS
kanana


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

DON'T FUCKING TOUCH ME.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 14, 2011)

Though is Sollux is Judas, I can imagine the empress going, using her feminine wiles to turn him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

That was after the group was disbanded.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 14, 2011)

What if the green sun is really a prison which holds Lord English, and he is so strong he can power up countless 1st guardians, just with his radiant energy.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

What do you think this is noob? DC comics?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

"She keeps a bottle of teal blood, in a pretty little locker."
"Let them cake she says, just like Betty Crocker."
"Accept it to show love to her."
"Like signless or maybe it's the sufferer."
"At anytime an invitation you can't decli~ne"
"Grub-sauce and soper pies."
"So nice that you could die, older than perfect the wine."
"She's a killer queen"~

Not bad, eh ? I was bored and wrote it up.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh my gog


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 14, 2011)

Guys if Darkleer was indeed banished for sparring the Disciple Mindfang had to be alive at the time as she was the one who hid him.

So that kills the whole Mindfang born long after the rest theory.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh my gog



I      came.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> What do you think this is noob? DC comics?



I will always accept the Sandman version of the GL origins, which involved the sun fucking one of the first Oans.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, to be fair. Considering blue bloods life spans, that could have happened like....50 solar sweeps ago.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

It does mean this was within say half a green caste's lifetime.

So lets say Dolarosa lives 150 sweeps.
And Mindfang can live 200.
Darkleer likewise can live 200.


Then the cronology'd put it at say

0 AD - Sufferer is born
<1 AD - Dolarosa finds Sufferer, she's sayyy 15 sweeps.
15 AD - Sufferer rises, Dolarosa is 30 sweeps
20 AD - Sufferer falls, Dolarosa is 35 sweeps
~30 AD - Mindfang is born
~40 AD - Neophyte is born
~50 AD, Mindfang has Dolarosa as a lover, she's about middle aged
~60 AD, Neophyte dies, Darkleer is middle aged
~100 AD, Mindfang is still relatively young for her longevity, Summoner born
~115 AD, Mindfang x Summoner, shortly thereafter Mindfang dies.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 14, 2011)

That seems accurate enough for our purposes.

We can probably add in that the Ψiioniic (which is pronouced Psionic btw) dies let's say ~50 AD. And that the Disciple dies ~85 AD.

That sound logical?

EDIT: Also, congrats on being useful for once Sunny


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

*              bows             *


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 14, 2011)

Except those are canonically pants on Troll Jegus.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

Problem with Sunny's timeline. Sufferer is long dead a myth by the time Mindfang comes around. And there's also the fact that Darkleer died long before Redglare


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Problem with Sunny's timeline. Sufferer is long dead a myth by the time Mindfang comes around. And there's also the fact that Darkleer died long before Redglare


Erm...no     ?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Problem with Sunny's timeline. Sufferer is long dead a myth by the time Mindfang comes around. And there's also the fact that Darkleer died long before Redglare



what?

Sufferer is obviously not just a myth; Mindfang says she's not allowed to delve into it (nor does she need to), insinuating she knows more.

and when did it say that about Darkleer?

in fact, Darkleer had to be alive after Redglare died so that Mindfang could get a new arm.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 14, 2011)

No he didn't darkleer is the one who helped Mindfang stay in hiding, and who also held onto the 8ball.

So yeah Darkleer most certainly outlived Redglare.

Also MF is stated to have helped put Darkleer into hiding, so yeah she had to be alive at the time of his banishment.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

Whoops mistook Darkleer for captain ahab.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

shit said:


> I always thought Gamcestor killed Dualscar
> Mindfang went on and on about miracles and jokes and etc when going over it



Well technically we don't know what happened. Now in b4 lol plat is a homer mindfang's journal entry basically goes "I heard he went to report me to the highbloods. Lol he had a terrible sense of humor so they probably subjuggulated his ass." She never bothers to confirm this and just assumes he dies.



Taurus Versant said:


> THIS IS WHAT BEING A FAN OF ERIDAN REDUCES YOU TO
> 
> LOOK UPON THESE WORKS AND DESPAIR



TV how long will you deny hope?



noobthemusical said:


> Guys if Darkleer was indeed banished for sparring the Disciple Mindfang had to be alive at the time as she was the one who hid him.
> 
> So that kills the whole Mindfang born long after the rest theory.



Or you know perhaps Darkleer is just older than a young mindfang at this point ?


Also guys Solluxcestor is obviously going to be playing the role of Paul in this religious parable. Blind Prophet, speaker of the faith .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

Also if Mindfang can live for thousands of sweeps until the summoner's rebellion i'm guessing The Delerosa can live for a thousand or so most likely.

I'm betting most classes live far longer than you average human with the aradia level ones living for about the length of a human.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 14, 2011)

Perhaps Darkleer was exiled for something other than the Disciple?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

And the crack don't stop and it just don't quit


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Perhaps Darkleer was exiled for something other than the Disciple?



Nah i'm pretty sure that's what got him exiled.


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2011)

In present day, Equius dies by Gamzee's hand for trying to save Nepeta (iirc)

->

Darkleer banished by Subjuggulator for sparing the Disciple. Also, dat iioniic


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

Good ancestor, best mom


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

Cubey said:


> In present day, Equius dies by Gamzee's hand for trying to save Nepeta (iirc)
> 
> ->
> 
> Darkleer banished by Subjuggulator for sparing the Disciple. Also, dat iioniic



Equius died because he was a submissive fuck and had no idea nepeta was in the vicinity.

Cubey you fail again .


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2011)

iioniic > Dualscar


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 14, 2011)

Cubey said:


> iioniic > Dualscar



Let's start calling him that.

It's a lot easier that pulling out that silly little symbol every time.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2011)

or you could call him the psiiioniic.

Since you know

that's what it is.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

Cubey mad.jpg


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2011)

I wonder who Nero and Constantine will be in Biblestuck


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

What Nero or Constantine? There has only been HIC


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 14, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I wonder who Nero and Constantine will be in Biblestuck



Not important enough. 


Looks like things are winding down, actually.

After the Ψiioniic's fate, we are either going to transition to Darkleer & Mindfang OR Hussie vs Scratch.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

Not every person in the bible is going to have an ancestor equivalent cubey.


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2011)

I sure wonder who Job is gonna be


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2011)

He better have Abraham in this.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

I wonder who Samson will be.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

Why do you guys always post stupid shit while I'm sleeping


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2011)

Why do you always post stupid shit


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

He's got a point


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

Sick fires.jpg


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sick fires.jpg


.gif                    *


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 14, 2011)

One thing you have to admire in this thread once we decided someone is stupid/wrong you can bet at least a few of us are gonna chain together trolling posts.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 14, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> One thing you have to admire in this thread once we decided someone is stupid/wrong you can bet at least a few of us are gonna chain together trolling posts.



That's some kind of feature...


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 14, 2011)

The best threads have them. Did you know the legendary DSPV thread locked itself when Cubey tried becoming a member

**


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 14, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> The best threads have them. Did you know the legendary DSPV thread locked itself when Cubey tried becoming a member
> 
> **



Cool story.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Good ancestor, best mom



Fite me, the fanarts of these two are the sweetest things ever.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

A Heart Filled Reaction to Dissatisfaction
im not even caught up but i think i know who my favourite ancestor is already


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

I WANT TO SEE MORE HOT DOLOROSA x MINDFANG ACTION


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

LESS DAWW MORE BUCKET TIER


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

Heh                         .



> So I think my favorite part of the update is the imminent onslaught  of MindfangxDolorosa porns for sure. FRILLY DRESSES AND BOOBIES AND SEX~


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 14, 2011)

it's too bad that Kanaya is a troll lesbian

I really like her interactions with Karkat, more so than Terezi 

but raising him as a kid in a past life works for me


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

Well I could post some I saw but uh, I might get a warnin from mods.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 14, 2011)

oh god

Skotty your sig

Platinum must've hacked you, I'd change your password

please tell me that's the explanation

Please


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2011)

Deep beneath the cover of another perfect wonder where it's so white as snow


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't listen to Sunny, he's terrible.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> oh god
> 
> Skotty your sig
> 
> ...



............................  
It's not...I made those myself.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 14, 2011)

Skotty said:


> ............................
> It's not...I made those myself.



then you are already lost


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 14, 2011)

everyone in this thread is a varying level of complete awful, it's what binds us together pek

Friendship is beautiful. Life is beautiful.

**


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

"[x] says: 
lol, i didnt even read all of homestuck.
[x] says: 
i just started reading the part with the trolls in it"

Why do people do that.





> then you are already lost


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

On the contrary CD. 

Skotty has been redeemed. Bathed in the cleansing fires of purity, hope and science.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 14, 2011)

whatever you want to believe Plat


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 14, 2011)

Skotty said:


> ............................
> It's not...I made those myself.



there is no hope for you


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't listen to Plat, he's delusional.


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> On the contrary CD.
> 
> Skotty has been redeemed. Bathed in the cleansing fires of purity, hope and science.



Anyone who's a fan of Eridan will certainly be bathing in fires alright 





noobthemusical said:


> The best threads have them. Did you know the legendary DSPV thread locked itself when Cubey tried becoming a member
> 
> **



That wasn't funny


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> everyone in this thread is a varying level of complete awful, it's what binds us together pek
> 
> Friendship is beautiful. Life is beautiful.
> 
> **


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

Skotty I am not entirely surprised by that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Well I could post some I saw but uh, I might get a warnin from mods.


That's what the Blender Porn Dump is for. And where we usually post the Pornstuck. Like so 




zenieth said:


> Don't listen to Sunny, he's terrible.


Don't listen to Zeni, she's a prude.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Anyone who's a fan of Eridan will certainly be bathing in fires alright



Cubey your sick fires couldn't even light a match.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

Plat 
If you guys don't stop, I'll post more buckets and make you all look like perverts.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That's what the Blender Porn Dump is for. And where we usually post the Pornstuck. Like so



goddammit all you people hide these obviously amazing secrets from me.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

Cubey said:


> *Anyone who's a fan of Eridan will certainly be bathing in fires alright
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Shut your wwhore mouth


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Don't listen to Plat, he's delusional.



Don't listen to zenieth, zeni is too busy being blinded by the terrible light emitted by glowing lesbian vampires to see the truth.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

More accurately, Eridan fans bathe in their own fluids.

Because no one wants to share a bucket with them


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

You assholes lack hope, it's sad really.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 14, 2011)

and then we stopped with this Eridan bucket tier nonsense


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You assholes lack hope, it's sad really.


Hope is for those who don't know nor have embraced the Sufferer's truth.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Shut your wwhore mouth


♥3♥


Sunuvmann said:


> More accurately, Eridan fans bathe in their own fluids.
> 
> Because no one wants to share a bucket with them



Sunny...you have left me with no choice.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 14, 2011)

Sunny

I love you so much right now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Sunny
> 
> I love you so much right now.




Onward Sufferist Soldiers!


Skotty said:


> Sunny...you have left me with no choice.


I'm sorry but I'll have to decline your red solicitations.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

Lol Tao.

Why do you fear..... THE HOPE?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Lol Tao.
> 
> Why do you fear..... THE HOPE?



There is no hope

not even a little bit


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

The fantasy of hope is nothing before the TRUTH in suffering.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

Sunny


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> The fantasy of hope is nothing before the TRUTH in suffering.




Hope is absolute my friend, Even the Sufferer had hoped for a better future.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> There is no hope
> 
> not even a little bit



Because you reject the hope.

Let if flow Tao.... let it floooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.



Sunuvmann said:


> The fantasy of hope is nothing before the TRUTH in suffering.



Well I do suffer every time I have to read one of your posts .


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Because you reject the hope.
> 
> Let if flow Tao.... let it floooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.



those who are uniquely qualified have decided all hope is lost


anyway, so I was complaining to one of my best friends that name tags (made of tape every day) always fall off at work and I get bitched at by my manager for not wearing one (WHY DOESN'T HE JUST BUY REAL NAME TAGS GOSH).

she came over at like midnight with no warning and brought me a whole bunch she had made, including this one.



I love my friends :')


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Hope is absolute my friend, Even the Sufferer had hoped for a better future.


I'm pretty sure the purpose of the VAST EXPLETIVE was to express truly, hope is for fuckasses.


Platinum said:


> Well I do suffer every time I have to read one of your posts .


Well played burn but that doesn't deter the message.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 14, 2011)

The hope-blinded infidels were busy in my absence, I see.

Sunny appears to be doing a sufficient job of purging them, so I best not interfere.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 14, 2011)

Young Tao why you dislike Eridan?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 14, 2011)

Pipe

No

Pipe


----------



## Pipe (Aug 14, 2011)

Lol I'm just asking, I'm not part of the ericorps


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 14, 2011)

insufferable douchebag

AND ALSO KIND OF A TOOL

'nuff said.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm also a douche bag so it's no wonder I'm so attracted.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 14, 2011)

Silly young tao, the only character that deserves the hate of everyone is vriska, eridan is just a joke.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Silly young tao, the only character that deserves the hate of everyone is *vriska,* eridan is just a joke.



Hey ! None of that.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 14, 2011)

Vriska-hating is worse the hope-blaspheming.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

Yesssss


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

shut up fagets


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> shut up fagets



You are postin adorable fanarts. I like you.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 14, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Silly young tao, the only character that deserves the hate of everyone is vriska, eridan is just a joke.



I like Vriska


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I like Vriska


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan art dumping. MMmmmm, I like it.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

this one's a two parter


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm about to put you all on motherfucking hold.

Be prepared cause this shit is so quality it will raise this fucking thread out of bucket tier.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

This is title changing worthy art.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 14, 2011)

Title changing... go on...


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

​


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 14, 2011)

Antibucket tier?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

YES THE DW CROSSOVER
I saw that a few minutes ago EEEE


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Silly young tao, the only character that deserves the hate of everyone is vriska, eridan is just a joke.



Lol no.



KizaruTachio said:


> Hey ! None of that.



 Just Lol .


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

Shut up platinum and read dat gog damn picture.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> ​


Superb.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

Problem with that though is  wasn't his symbol until post mortem.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Shut up platinum and read dat gog damn picture.



Very good picture zeni.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 14, 2011)

It's an okay picture.

I suppose.

Not earth shattering or anything.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> It's an okay picture.
> 
> I suppose.
> 
> Not earth shattering or anything.



                              .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

Crossbow are you caught up on the whos?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Crossbow are you caught up on the whos?



The whats?

...Oh! No, not yet.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

That is a thing you should be doing then.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

That mid season finale a Who. *_* I heard it is startin back up soon too.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah in two weeks.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

Currently Who hopping. Somebody give me an episode from any season


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

Any ep with Dat Rory in it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 14, 2011)

The End of Time


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Currently Who hopping. Somebody give me an episode from any season



Vincent and the Doctor
The Lodger
Silence in The Library
Midnight


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

Already watched silence in the library


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> *snip*



This is better imo.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

Shut up and watch a good man goes to war you dunkass


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

Stop being a lazy piece of shit crossbow and watch all this who.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

Doctor Who sucked me in, especially series 4 and 5 of the current era.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm going as fast as I can, dammit.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

Gonna see if I can finish season 1 of the new series up tonight. I wanna be able to talk to everyone about Dr.Who. :33


----------



## Pipe (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

I need MOAR !


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 14, 2011)

Best Kancestor fanart


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

Kancestor is so beautiful pek


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

Is that shadow dropper art?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes. Yes she is.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Is that shadow dropper art?





That's the source.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 14, 2011)

Pookie derpin it up.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 14, 2011)

This is absolutely precious.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Mindfang because C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 14, 2011)

Dat Mindfang.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

So much grub and mama cuteness I'm goin to explode. <3333333333333333


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

WHERE'S SHIT

I want some fucking SuffererDisciple and/or MindfangDolorosa pornstuck


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> WHERE'S SHIT
> 
> I want some fucking SuffererDisciple and/or MindfangDolorosa pornstuck



Oh, Sunny!

Your ability to ruin moments is almost admirable.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2011)

I went lookin for some to rep you with but I can't find any and I have to spread.
I also found all three of my sigs in the search. O-oh...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Oh, Sunny!
> 
> Your ability to ruin moments is almost admirable.


I've had my fill of cute.

Now I want sexy.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I've had my fill of cute.
> 
> Now I want sexy.



Cross and Sunny confirmed for moirallegiance


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 14, 2011)

No pornstuck yet.

I'm keeping an eye out.  Sadly all I've seen is Sufferer and Sollcestor. Yaoi artists.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 14, 2011)

Well hellooooo there.



Meanwhile, cockblocking in another timeline.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 14, 2011)

All these Dolorosa arts make me :33

Also is it just me or do the Dolorosa's pauldrons remind me of the fire lord?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

Brb, rereading the porn journal entry.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2011)

/was rereading Mindfang's journals

This never gets old.



I'd love to see someone redraw this in high quality.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'd love to see someone redraw this in high quality.



You already requested that.

Someone called you a gore-ist.

Spiraled out of control.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> snip



smh Sunny ruining Lesbianstuck


----------



## Stroev (Aug 14, 2011)

I can fap to this.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 14, 2011)

Kids and fun guys, kids and fun


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

While you guys do your thing I'm going to be over here in Momrail town.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> You already requested that.
> 
> Someone called you a gore-ist.
> 
> Spiraled out of control.


It'd still be awesome.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2011)

UPDATE

BETTY CROCKER HO


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

That guy was pretty close.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2011)

So she has the ability to extend and cut life.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 15, 2011)

I called it. I called that Psionic would be HIC's "personal" slave. 

Also, loving her design :33

And lol Hussie alt text.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 15, 2011)

UPDATE YEAH


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2011)

Also sweet jegus her hair.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2011)

^ Obvious play on glybglobs tentacles


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2011)

TV will have to translate the text.

But its obvious reference to



This all but confirms either HIC becomes Betty Crocker or Adradiacestor, having to ride that, becomes Betty Crocker.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 15, 2011)

yay empress update


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 15, 2011)

The batterwitch.

IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW
EXCEPT NOT REALLY.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2011)

even more serious implication glybglob was a gift from scratch. That would mean the Horrorterrors couldn't be so opposed to the green sun.


----------



## geG (Aug 15, 2011)

god

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN

And the text just says "Battleship Condescension"


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 15, 2011)

Geg said:


> god
> 
> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN
> 
> And the text just says "Battleship Condescension"



"Battleship Condescension"

BC...

BETTY CROCKER


----------



## Stroev (Aug 15, 2011)

Geg said:


> god
> 
> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN
> 
> And the text just says "Battleship Condescension"





Sunuvmann said:


> TV will have to translate the text.
> 
> But its obvious reference to
> 
> ...


...Nyoh my god.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2011)

Translated myself.

*B*ATTLESHIP *C*ONDESCENSION

*B*etty *C*rocker


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2011)

FUCK YOU GEG AND YOUR LOOKING UP FASTER ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Sylar (Aug 15, 2011)

The alt text oh lord. :rofl


----------



## geG (Aug 15, 2011)

lol I translated it in the middle of reading the update


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 15, 2011)

HOLY FUCK THAT WAS FAST


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2011)

Given horn length, that was probably done last update, not this.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2011)

Geg said:


> lol I translated it in the middle of reading the update


FUCK YOU AND YOUR HAVING LEARNED ALTERNIAN


----------



## geG (Aug 15, 2011)

Psst


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 15, 2011)

SWAG BITC)(----------------ES!!!


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2011)

I just you all to kno I love you so much

Also I may or may not be drunk off my own pubes right now so I wil reret that tomorow


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I just you all to kno I love you so much
> 
> Also I may or may not be drunk off my own pubes right now so I wil reret that tomorow


----------



## mootz (Aug 15, 2011)

It gets you drunk.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I just you all to kno I love you so much
> 
> Also I may or may not be drunk off my own pubes right now so I wil reret that tomorow



 also recorded for posterity.

If the Empress gave the Psiionic her kind of lifespan, does that mean he also got some immunity to the Vast Glub? Or was the battleship too far away to be effected?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2011)

Lifespan =/= Mental defenses

Though since 'Betty Crocker', its plausible she wasn't even in the dimension at the time.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 15, 2011)

I wondering because if he's the helmsman/engine of the ship and he's suddenly dies. Then what?

Also:



> She grew so enamored of her Helmsman and his power, *she would use her touch to extend his lifespan to match her own.*



Perhaps an idea of what the Life hero can do?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I just you all to kno I love you so much
> 
> Also I may or may not be drunk off my own pubes right now so I wil reret that tomorow



Your best post is right here Cubey.

That's not a good thing btw.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I just you all to kno I love you so much
> 
> Also I may or may not be drunk off my own pubes right now so I wil reret that tomorow


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 15, 2011)

There are times when I love the homestuck fandom



And there are times when I hate the homestuck fandom.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Palate cleanser.


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2011)

> If angered, she could simply express her grievance through communion with her ancient lusus of the deep, and turn its psychic devastation on her multitudes. The class hierarchy played into her hands politically in this respect. Killing off a haphazard swathe of the population, or an entire class, was suitable as a measure of last resort, but mass extermination does not lend itself well to practical governance. Its looming threat however is quite effective, especially while her empire was partitioned neatly into blood castes. She could use her leverage to delegate oppression to the subjugglators, whose unique abilities and exceptional brutality made them natural enforcers. They too would delegate in their governance, exploiting the pride and loyalty of dangerous bluebloods beneath them, and so on down the hemospectrum, until the enslavement of the common castes was inescapable, in spite of their genetic gifts and strength in numbers. As a self-governing body, the land dwelling portion of her empire was formidable. But her force of sea dwellers was equally formidable, and the two were kept in check not only with the threat of psychic annihilation, but their mutual hatred and distrust.
> 
> The only threat to her power was unification through uprising, a possibility made remote once she fully decentralized the race from the homeworld. She scattered all but the children throughout the galaxy after the most recent rebellion lead by the Summoner. Upon doing so, she became so comfortable with her grip on power, she risked venturing deeper into space than ever before to grow her empire.
> 
> ...



HOLYYYY SHIITTTTT

Homestuck is fcking parallel to life in politics, as it is in metaphysics. THIS IS JUST HOW POWER IS HANDLED IRL. Hussie is trying to provoke a Communist uprising baby 

Also it's like the Coalesce is a direct antithesis to the Mother Grub. Where one grants life, the other seizes it on a whim.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 15, 2011)

Dis lil bitch right here.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> HOLYYYY SHIITTTTT
> 
> Homestuck is fcking parallel to life in politics, as it is in metaphysics. THIS IS JUST HOW POWER IS HANDLED IRL. Hussie is trying to provoke a Communist uprising baby
> 
> Also it's like the Coalesce is a direct antithesis to the Mother Grub. Where one grants life, the other seizes it on a whim.



The Empress can do both ya know.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2011)

Man that fucking Scratch, porting a Horrorterror from the outer ring onto the troll's planet.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 15, 2011)

Condesce all but confirmed for Betty Crocker


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 15, 2011)

HOPY SHIT ANOOTHER UPDATE

WELL GOODNIGHT SWEET PSIIIONIIC AT LAST YOU ENTER THE SWEET EMBRACE OF DEATH


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 15, 2011)

HIC looks like a total badass


----------



## Didi (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh shit


Empress gonna meet Scratch?


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh ish day ho alive


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 15, 2011)

Unless the empress meets LE directly.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

So, upon "employment" she will become Crocker, transcending time, placing chess pieces.

It all makes sense.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 15, 2011)

Assuming Feferi learned the whole life bestowing power thing, it is no longer relevant for the other trolls to catch the tiger to live a very long life.


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2011)

trollcestor ranking tiem?

Grand Highblood
Aradiacestor
Sufferer
Dolorosa
Darkleer
Disciple
Condesce
Redglare
Dualscar
Mindfang
Summoner
Psiioniic


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

I assume it's a case of "longevity =/= invincibility".

Hence why Fef died and her loved one is doomed.


edit: Oh okay then

Redglare
Darkleer
 Mindfang
 Disciple
 Sufferer
 Dolorosa
 H. I. C.
 G. Highblood
 Thiioniic
Summoner
 Dualscar


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2011)

My list shouldn't even be questioned


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> My list shouldn't even be questioned



I assume the first nine or so positions are all Dolorosa.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 15, 2011)

Cross it's clearly just longevity.

Yeah but still for all we know Karkat could have experienced Feferi's magic touch and had his life extended.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

Told you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Empress=Betty Crocker .


Damn HIC is one stone cold friend.


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2011)

superb cross
why leave out aradiacestor tho?
it's pretty clear that the cutie azn aradia is her


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Told you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Empress=Betty Crocker .
> 
> 
> Damn HIC is one stone cold friend.



I won our bet about who Darkleer saved


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

shit said:


> superb cross
> why leave out aradiacestor tho?
> it's pretty clear that the cutie azn aradia is her



Because we know nothing about her and haven't seen her.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah you did .


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh so that's Aradiaestor 

Pretty whack design tbh, for an ancestor


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah it most likely is.

But it's not confirmed yet as far as I know.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 15, 2011)

I wonder what her adult design will look like, cause we totally have to see her old.


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2011)

aradiacestor younger than aradia?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2011)

shit said:


> aradiacestor younger than aradia?


He coulda time locked her in her room for a good thousand odd years.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 15, 2011)

I need to see Andrew fight Scratch. gog damn


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

shit said:


> aradiacestor younger than aradia?



Ancestors _were_ young at some point.

Like baby Sufferer.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Theory: Sufferer came to Alternia on 12th Pedigree's Eve


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 15, 2011)

Also time for my crazy ass theory. DD is indeed Lord English but, not completely. He is actually a very tiny part of Lord Englishes soul. He was sent to do seemingly random things that would eventually lead to LE being summoned. And in case DD dies it doesn't matter he will just return to being part of English.

There is no proof in this theory.


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2011)

does this pertain to all DDs?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2011)

Disregard noob's ramblings. He's kinda retarded.


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2011)

so what set should I force on our good buddy platinum?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2011)

Sig of Eridan being cut in half


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Sig of Eridan being cut in half



Contains Eridan.

Small chance of enjoyment.


Anyway, _I_ think being denied his fancy Dualscar set is sufficient.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh yeah lol I forgot we bet a set on this.

Remember we agreed it wouldn't be anything bad.


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2011)

I like how I win but in the end I'm forced to make a set for the loser like a loser


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2011)

Make it literally a piece of shit with the tagline "shit was here"


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 15, 2011)

shit said:


> does this pertain to all DDs?



Yes      .


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Make it literally a piece of shit with the tagline "shit was here"



This


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

So, is the Dualscar set up for grabs again or what?


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2011)

all your suggestions are awful

and no, cross


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

shit said:


> all your suggestions are awful
> 
> and no, cross



Fine then.


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

Hopy fuck what I miss ?


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2011)

ok, to honor the eternal love of sufferer and disciple, plat's set


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm wearing it till wednsday then i'm changing back.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

I actually don't terribly mind this.

Could of been worse, could of made me wear a kanaya set .

Thanks shit.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

Considering the fact that you are wearing a naruto set cubert I don't think you should be laughing at the set material of anyone else .


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Considering the fact that you are wearing a naruto set cubert I don't think you should be laughing at the set material of anyone else .



Excellent point.


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2011)

Naruto > Your Shipping Set


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Naruto > Your Shipping Set



Whatever you say cubey.

Whatever you say.


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2011)

And just so I can get the full satisfaction oldryomaing at you I changed


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

Good. 

I like that set better than the awful one you were wearing.


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2011)

It _is_ rather hopeful


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

Indeed .


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

He simply cannot win.

It's awe-inspiring to watch, really.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> It _is_ rather hopeful



Hey ! Your not allowed to use that word.


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2011)

cubey with left aligned naruto set with the ava and sig from the same stock
making fun of other people's sets

galacticsmh


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2011)

Left > Center. Center is too insistent. Smh shit, smh


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

And i've already been repped for this set .


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2011)

oh hey, cubey's using some shitty reaction img at the end of every one of his posts
oh wait that's just his retardedly left-aligned sig


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2011)

There is no excuse for left justifying a sig ever

If its a wide sig, center justify it. If long or icon sized, right justify it.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

Mine's only left-aligned as a gimmick.


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2011)

shit said:


> oh hey, cubey's using some shitty reaction img at the end of every one of his posts
> oh wait that's just his retardedly left-aligned sig





Sunuvmann said:


> There is no excuse for left justifying a sig ever
> 
> If its a wide sig, center justify it. If long or icon sized, right justify it.



Thanks for teaching me these oh-so-important rules of signature placement. You've put my priorities in perspective


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2011)

if you listened to sense, cubey, who would you be?
certainly not cubey


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

Cubey is too hipster to listen to logic and follow your mainstream right and center setting ways


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Cubey is too hipster to listen to logic and follow your mainstream right and center setting ways



I think your confusing hipster with stupid.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I think your confusing hipster with stupid.




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



What's the difference?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> What's the difference?


Quoted for absolute 100% Sufferer certified TRUTH.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

It's hard being a hipster.

It's hard and everyone is too mainstream to understand.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's hard being a hipster.
> 
> It's hard and everyone is too mainstream to understand.


A retard by any other name still derps the same.


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's hard being a hipster.
> 
> It's hard and everyone is too mainstream to understand.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what this guy said


----------



## Pipe (Aug 15, 2011)

smh at cubey for laughing of plat's set and saying a nardo set was better.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

Cubey has never been loved by anyone or anything.

That's why he cannot understand the wonders of the first ship.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *Cubey has never been loved by anyone or anything.*
> 
> That's why he cannot understand the wonders of the first ship.



Just like Eridan.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Just like Eridan.



AW SHIT   .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Just like Eridan.



Seahorse Dad .

And at least Eridan compensates with science and hope powers.

Cubey just has three dimensional failure.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 15, 2011)

I love Eridan, I guess I don't count


----------



## Pipe (Aug 15, 2011)

Implying seahorsedad ever loved eridan.


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2011)

There's another Hopey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in here


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

Seahorse Dad was proud of eridan .


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> There's another Hopey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in here



FUCK.

You two. Don't make contact with each other.

The results could be catastrophic.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> There's another Hopey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in here


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I love Eridan, I guess I don't count



nope        .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

CD you are not the expert on love .


Or are you ?


----------



## Pipe (Aug 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Seahorse Dad was proud of eridan .



That's not what the fanarts think about it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> CD you are not the expert on love .
> 
> 
> Or are you ?



I love myself

does that count


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> FUCK.
> 
> You two. Don't make contact with each other.
> 
> The results could be catastrophic.



Will time and space rip?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zWw-823VTY0[/YOUTUBE]

O gog 


Headcanon for Plat and Cubey ?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

Pipe said:


> That's not what the fanarts think about it.



Fanarts are wrong 



Crimson Dragoon said:


> I love myself
> 
> does that count



You also love John getting strangled with Vriska's intestines if I remember right .


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Will time and space rip?



Apparently not since you went and did it anyway...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Apparently not since you went and did it anyway...



You sound almost mad about it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:
			
		

> John will show up and kill Jack with the power of interspecies love
> 
> though the more cynical and gruesome, yet more likely as well, result would be that if John were to show up, Jack would cut him open and use his intestines to strangle Vriska
> 
> my god why did I even think of that someone help me



Found it .


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 15, 2011)

Aww I've always wanted to rip a hole in the universe, now I'm sad I couldn't do it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Found it .



you have that saved all this time

I'm kind of flattered


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

I wonder if I should add it to my sig for easy access ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> snip


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You sound almost mad about it.



Me: Skotty, don't talk to cubey.
*4 seconds*
Skotty: HEY CUBEY.

Not to mention how disappointing the result was.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

Thats a whole lotta bloodswap.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 15, 2011)

Blood swaps. 


> Me: Skotty, don't talk to cubey.
> *4 seconds*
> Skotty: HEY CUBEY.


Hey, I told him to shut thef fuck up, I didnt say HEY


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

Monocle Tavros is best Tavros.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

The caped seadweller kanaya looks pretty boss I must admit.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Hey, I told him to shut thef fuck up, I didnt say HEY



Same principle.

I forgive you, though.


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2011)

gamzee with tavros blood is horrifying


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

But Tavros with Equius blood is amazing


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my, Dualscar, you hit on the wrong lady.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2011)

all the sadness


----------



## Sylar (Aug 15, 2011)

So many great fanarts that are not making it into the fanart thread.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2011)

Too lazy


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

Sylar said:


> So many great fanarts that are not making it into the fanart thread.



What's a fanart thread ?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2011)

Also last one before I dump the lot of them in the fart thread.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2011)

I like Plat's set. Though I kind of wish I hadn't repped him so I could neg him for saying "anything was better than a Kan set"


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I haven't repped him in a while. I'll get on that.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh wait, it's just plat being mad that Kanaya styles all over Eridan.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

Plat's so jelly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2011)

To be fair, Kan styles on everyone. The girl IS style.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 15, 2011)

I love Kan.  Even if she did kill my favourite character.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I love Kan.  Even if she did kill my favourite character.



Yes,Eridan's death left a hole that could not be filled.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 15, 2011)

do I sense a cripple fight incoming


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

My pun senses are tingling!


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2011)

Contemplating posting this Summoner vs. Dolorosa rap off.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 15, 2011)

I just spent like 3 hours painting homestuck fanart. I'm worn out now.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I like Plat's set. Though I kind of wish I hadn't repped him so I could neg him for saying "anything was better than a Kan set"



Objective Complete: Annoy the Aussie.

Oh I can think of three things worse than a Kan set, a Tavros, Vriska,  or a Sollux set .


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

I badly want the backgrounds by themselves.

Not afraid to say so.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

What cross said


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

Vriskastuck ?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 15, 2011)

In every instance, I've always found the original troll more attractive than their human version.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> In every instance, I've always found the original troll more attractive than their human version.



I feel the same way.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

duly noted


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2011)

d'aaaawwwwwwwww


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

What Zeni said


----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Fuck that shit you post this adorable ass mother/son fanart this instant.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Aug 16, 2011)

oh shit that means aradiancestor was like a silver surfer for LE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 16, 2011)

Can someone post the alt text? I'm posting from phone as I'm moving in and don't have internet set up. And phone doesn't have mouse to hover with lol


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2011)

MY BEAUTIFUL PANELS WHAT HAS HE DONE. That son of a bitch. It's is going to take so many sweeps to clean this mess up. So very, very many sweeps.

God dammit, he's got a bowl full of these things?? He's pulling his snooty horseshit candy bowl stunts to mock my little arrows now. Excellent host my ass.

RAAARARRAAUUUAAAAUUAGHGHGGHGGGGHHGH! *flip*

Oh my god how can these possibly be so delicious???


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 16, 2011)

Graczi TV!


----------



## Pipe (Aug 16, 2011)

ajajaja they work fast


----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2011)

Can't believe people thought Felt!Aradia was the Aradicestor. 

Stupid correct people and their correctness.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 16, 2011)

Does this mean Rose is being groomed for this job after the scratch? Both wield the needle/cuestick things.

Also we have a lifespan for aradia-blood types one to two dozen sweeps.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Can't believe people thought Felt!Aradia was the Aradicestor.



...but she is


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Does this mean Rose is being groomed for this job after the scratch? Both wield the needle/cuestick things.



No Rose was given powers through the horrorterrors, while the Handmaiden was taught her own brand of magic.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 16, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Can't believe people thought Felt!Aradia was the Aradicestor.



She is. 

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> ...but she is





Waveblade said:


> She is.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd



I know. 

I was making fun of myself because I didn't think she was. In fact I think I was the only one.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 16, 2011)

that wacky Sylar


----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2011)

My humor is wasted on Australians


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh I was on the fence too but oh well


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 16, 2011)

I've been seeing a theory that The Handmaid was Troll Betty Crocker and her last act will be to recruit the Empress to be the human Betty Crocker.

TL;DR: Betty Crocker is a title given to Lord English's agent in any universe.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope they hurry with the wiki article and provide a simplified explanation on how Aradiacestor's life got flipped turned upside down.

Or maybe it'll make more sense when I'm less tired.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 16, 2011)

Jeez Hussie is fast.


----------



## shit (Aug 16, 2011)

holy shit, aradiacestor wins most impt character in history of alternia out of nowhere


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 16, 2011)

Looked at mspaintadventures through the goggles and some people can do really nice stuff with the limited options.


----------



## shit (Aug 16, 2011)

so i guess 6 centuries after the descendants she was transported to earth, and for 6 centuries she manipulated troll history and society, IIRC
so that makes it around 1200 years/sweeps between troll ancestors and troll kids


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 16, 2011)

God damn it Hussie


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 16, 2011)

FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 16, 2011)

That's pretty much what happened when I saw the update.
It was followed by a blackout which explains my slowpoking.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 16, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Looked at mspaintadventures through the goggles and some people can do really nice stuff with the limited options.



Oh my God what.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 16, 2011)

SHE IS HIS HERALD. FUCK YES I AM SO OKAY WITH THIS.

BUT WHO WOULD WIN ARADIA VS HER ANCESTOR. IT HAS TO HAPPEN.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 16, 2011)

FUCK WHAT IF SHE WAS JUDAS?

WHAT IF THE REASON THE SUMMONER WAS SUCCESSFUL WAS BECAUSE OF HER?

WHAT IF I AM NAKED AS I TYPE THIS. (IT'S NOT TRUE I'VE GOT PANTS)


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 16, 2011)

GOD DAMN I WANT TO SEE HER DO SHIT BEFORE SHE DIES.

ALSO WHY DOES SCRATCH KNOW ENOUGH ABOUT TIME MAGIC TO TEACH IT.

DOES THIS MEAN WE'VE BEEN WRONG IN ASSUMING IT WAS LE WHO GAVE THE FELT THEIR POWERS?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2011)

I present to you all... a happy noob


----------



## Didi (Aug 16, 2011)

hopy  shit


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 16, 2011)

So what is her Title?

The Handmaid of English?

Handmaid of the Demon?

The Demoness of time?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 16, 2011)

Simply "The Handmaid".


----------



## shit (Aug 16, 2011)

I got something she can handmaid


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Aug 16, 2011)

shit said:


> I got something she can handmaid



I would make a Jade Dragon joke.

But I'm a bigger person than that.


----------



## shit (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Aug 16, 2011)

So now all ancestors have been named and given decent screen time.

(Except Darkleer)


----------



## shit (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> So now all ancestors have been named and given decent screen time.
> 
> (Except Darkleer)



and we don't know the grand highblood's title.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

Dat Handmaid .

Now if only she didn't use fakey fake magic that obviously doesn't exist.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2011)

lol plat, mad forever that characters other than Eridan get cool things.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

I am nothing more than a rage filled and deluded man lashing out at the world for its injustice.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I am nothing more than a rage filled and deluded man lashing out at the world for its injustice.



we've had a breakthrough! 

I am _so_ proud of you


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 16, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> and we don't know the grand highblood's title.



I'm pretty sure it's "Grand Highblood".

What with the Capitalization of the first letters and all.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 16, 2011)

Plat's dreambubbles consist of Eridan punching out Horroterrors to compensate


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> we've had a breakthrough!
> 
> I am _so_ proud of you


----------



## shit (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2011)

> So a seemingly insignificant item from the beginning of the story is suddenly and literally RAGE'd into existence by a bloodthirsty purple alien juggalo, and the very same item connects randomly and equally insignificant-looking events to explain the cause of pretty much every bad thing in the story.
> 
> And it was all Betty Crocker's doing, because she tweeted an ICP video to a time traveling hipster wannabe on a site called Delirious Biznasty. In the past. Also, she's an alien too.
> 
> ...



  .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

Homestuck: Where Everything is So Simple


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol he looks like Ben Stiller.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 16, 2011)

This is Hussie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



(╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

Everyday he's hussie-in.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 16, 2011)

Any picture of Sufferer where he doesn't have tall pants is not legit.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

bring it in bro


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

Eww.

John X Vriska


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Eww.
> 
> John X Vriska



> Mfw I try to support hope-bro and get a Eww

[YOUTUBE]Kq0UxHbNHFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry KT it is just a natural gag reflex .


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 16, 2011)

Where are the ScratchDad farts?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Where are the ScratchDad farts?





This is what you meant right ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> bring it in bro



[YOUTUBE]srQ1GmWlDxY[/YOUTUBE]Hideyoshi says no


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sorry KT it is just a natural gag reflex .



you can't fight natural reflexes


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Aug 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> This is what you meant right ?



That's just about the opposite of what I meant.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That's just about the opposite of what I meant.



smh so picky


----------



## Pipe (Aug 16, 2011)

^I love that "I don't give a darn" face


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 16, 2011)

I was hoping for one with the grubbie Aradia.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

This is as good as it's gonna get.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 16, 2011)

*sigh* Oh well.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 16, 2011)

Is that fanart making a fat Vriska joke?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> This is what you meant right ?


Oh my gog. If I'm ever going to cosplay homestuck. It'lk be as Dad. Or Hussie lol.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Your looking to deep into it, they all look pretty chubby.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

Cosplaying as hussie is pointless.

No one on earth has lips like he does.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 16, 2011)

I            do.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I            do.



this amused me more than it should


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

Sunny stop lying.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

My lips stomp sunny's


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 16, 2011)

Lipstuck.

Do not want.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sunny stop lying.


I'm not. I'll camwhore later if you want. But like Hussie, I have rather voluptuous lips.


KizaruTachio said:


> My lips stomp sunny's


Yeah....well...obvious_black_joke.txt


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yeah....well...obvious_black_joke.txt



*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 16, 2011)

Sunny has Hussie lips?!


----------



## shit (Aug 16, 2011)

the correct terminology is "dick sucking lips"


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 16, 2011)

Still do not want.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

shit said:


> the correct terminology is "dick sucking lips"



Most people just say DSLs then when you say somebody has DSL they won't know what your talking about and hilarity insues. 

O yeah going school shopping for clothes, guess what that means shit !


----------



## shit (Aug 16, 2011)

I have no idea what that would mean, kaytee


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 16, 2011)

>Dolorosa and Sufferer: Do something adorable. 





my heart exploded multiple times.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

shit said:


> I have no idea what that would mean, kaytee



[YOUTUBE]fjNGnkpcCk8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 16, 2011)

Skotty said:


> my heart exploded multiple times.



Oh god I'm bleeding out of my eyes it's so cute.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> My lips stomp sunny's



...    uh-huh


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

I am so very sorry for mentioning lips...


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

So I come in

talk about lips, and then skotty with sufferer and dolorosa.

My rage is stifled.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 16, 2011)

Skotty said:


> >Dolorosa and Sufferer: Do something adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is ridiculously fucking cute.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> So I come in
> 
> talk about lips, and then skotty with sufferer and dolorosa.
> 
> My rage is stifled.




You missed the part about polo swag


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You missed the part about polo swag



Meh.

I wanted to gets some Homestuck tees for the new year, but I haven't ordered them by now so that's not happening.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Aug 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I found the bible-era DS more amusing than I should have.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I found the bible-era DS more amusing than I should have.


Not exactly Bible Era when they probably have interstellar travel by then


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Not exactly Bible Era when they probably have interstellar travel by then



Eras are defined by the culture imo.

Imagine if our Bible happened the same, except with faster-than-light battleships.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

That's pretty darn precious if you ask me.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Eras are defined by the culture imo.
> 
> Imagine if our Bible happened the same, except with faster-than-light battleships.


Culture is defined by technology.

Jesus in our time would probably been considered either bonkers or a douchebag magician like Chris Angel


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 16, 2011)

It heals my anger filled heart. <3


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Culture is defined by technology.



I hadn't heard such a thing before now, but I suppose it's true.

Huh.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

oh god my heart.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

Too much daw


----------



## mootz (Aug 16, 2011)

I dont think all these grubs are necessary.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

They aren't but I sure as hell am going to keep posting them.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

... bookmark


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> They aren't but I sure as hell am going to keep posting them.




*
  Atta girl*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

Grub grub grub


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Grub Grub huge mom


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Grub Grub huge mom


Its funny cuz its true.

With her being the tallest of the group lol


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 16, 2011)

I JUST REALIZED WE NOW HAVE PROOF THAT NOT EVERYONE IS THE SAME HIGHT!

FUCK YOUR SAME HIGHT JOKES HUSSIE. You've given us proof.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

Good for you Noob. I am certain this is an amazing revelation and makes you feel all warm and cozy inside.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 16, 2011)

Not really somehow it only makes me feel more empty.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

humanstuck out of nowhere


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes. That's all I can say.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

Human kanaya is always either black or a red head or a combo of the two.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

lol even if dolorosa is amazing I'll never forget kan.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

just for you zeni


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh fuck yes, I want all the Ancestor sprites.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 16, 2011)

Now lets discuss how tall the kid trolls are.

Can we assume Karkat is shortest guy.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh fuck yes ancestors sprites

and there are a lot of trolls fanarts with their heights, normally gamzee is the tallest and nepeta is the shortest.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

You assholes sure are greedy I have a couple sprites here though.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You assholes sure are greedy I have a couple sprites here though.


GIVE

/ravenous


----------



## Pipe (Aug 16, 2011)

Those mom and dad style sprites dont count, I want faces, faces of ancestors.


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2011)

OH SHIT

iioniic can power a ship to go thousands of times FTL
Coalesce can lifewipe a galaxy
Aradiacestor... 

Ancestors are fuckawesome


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Now lets discuss how tall the kid trolls are.
> 
> Can we assume Karkat is shortest guy.


Ugh, that's hard since being only equivalent of 13, they aren't full height.

But in order of height I'd go

Guys tallest to shortest:
Equius
Eridan
Tavros..when he has legs lol
Gamzee
Sollux
Karkat

Girls tallest to shortest:
Vriska
Kanaya
Feferi
Aradia
Terezi
Nepeta


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Those mom and dad style sprites dont count



What about shit like this ?


----------



## Pipe (Aug 16, 2011)

That dualscar pleases me


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> OH SHIT
> 
> iioniic can power a ship to go thousands of times FTL
> Coalesce can lifewipe a galaxy
> ...



Oh hi there.

So nice you could join us.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 16, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Those mom and dad style sprites dont count, I want faces, faces of ancestors.


DONT CARE

GIMME ALL YOU GOT KT


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> DONT CARE
> 
> GIMME ALL YOU GOT KT


----------



## Pipe (Aug 16, 2011)

Dat Discipler


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2011)

Damn those are nice


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

EDIT: Pipe YOU DIRTY NINJA


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

*"BEND OVER"*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 16, 2011)

I want all 12 so I can make a group shot :33


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I want all 12 so I can make a group shot :33



All these requests and not a single rep. obviousjewishjoke.text


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Aug 16, 2011)

I repped you and oh gog Betty Crocker


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2011)

that is genuinely scary lol


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Found this human to troll  text converter.

him


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 16, 2011)

You can see her gills that's almost cute.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

last one


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdVMZzde9r4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

fml I was just in Mrytle beach all the Vriska cos-players in bikinis I'll miss.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 16, 2011)

The thing is, they'll probably actually be Fat Vriskas. 

And I think only Hussie faps to that.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Ugh, that's hard since being only equivalent of 13, they aren't full height.
> 
> But in order of height I'd go
> 
> ...



Yeah I actually agree with sunny on all of these except maybe having Gamzee taller than tavros.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> The thing is, they'll probably actually be Fat Vriskas.
> 
> And I think *only Hussie faps to that*.



This is provably false.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> The thing is, they'll probably actually be Fat Vriskas.
> 
> And I think only Hussie faps to that.



Silly sunny fat people don't go to the beach...... owait.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah I actually agree with sunny on all of these except maybe having Gamzee taller than tavros.



I think the 3 tallest go like this 

Gamzee
Eridan
Equius


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

If they were average adult human height, I'd put them at:

Btw, top of head, not including horns.

Guys tallest to shortest:
Equius: 6'6"
Eridan: 6'3"
Tavros: 6'1"
Gamzee: 5'11"
Sollux: 5'9"
Karkat: 5'8"

Girls tallest to shortest:
Vriska: 6'0"
Kanaya: 5'11"
Feferi: 5'8"
Aradia: 5'6"
Terezi: 5'4"
Nepeta: 5'2"


So uh...shrink that proportionally to how high they'd be at age 13 >_>


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfp2guj1JRM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Dat voice.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2011)

dying here, dying laughing right here.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

New head canon for Nepeta's voice


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2011)

She rolls her R's.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EK7f5YQCYU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JIK0CWWZwA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

best one right here.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JIK0CWWZwA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> best one right here.



RELENTLESSLY LIGHTHEARTED

Golbez theme is the track that's playing for Jack.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=686tHIbQhaw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmhYoArH6a0&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

AHAHAHHAHAAH THE END


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdfmCzVswHY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol I approve of this threads direction.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmhYoArH6a0&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> AHAHAHHAHAAH THE END



OH GOD THIS IS SO FUCKING ADORABLE I CAN'T STOP SMILING.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmhYoArH6a0&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> AHAHAHHAHAAH THE END


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5ZYTMQlMAs&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

O god the purr has got me all fucked up man.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_gVdWJE7Nc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hAc6rN1_yk&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krRuFtE3IE0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2MbzHU7dng&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2011)

oh god there's an eridan series.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSKqt9Y4Zeg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ-z1eMCqhU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tk_jROjj_3U&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Let's keep doing this and never stop


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIcD5FLY61Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEpadYRnSdQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Pies + Faygo = diabetic coma


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH @ Panty stockingfied SO GAY.mp3


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2011)

:rofl :rofl


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdFw9jk0xkg&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9tiWpnq_e4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI4o61UPKJ4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

And I thought it couldn't get anymore precious. I was wrong.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SekkPW_0Sw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Aug 17, 2011)

Homestuck fan vidoes.

how about that WHY


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l74GB1lVMKA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 17, 2011)

Update        .


----------



## Sylar (Aug 17, 2011)

Kick his smug semi-omnipotent douchebag ass, Hussie.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 17, 2011)

And thus begins the story of Doc's clock. I wonder if it was a housewarming gift from Lord English?


----------



## geG (Aug 17, 2011)

Hussie's takin' the story back

Does this mean it's almost time for the EOA flash????


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 17, 2011)

Size comparison with our base being that Doc Scratch is 4 feet or so.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 17, 2011)

Also, more puns


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Kb9xxlvJhlU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> [YOUTUBE]Kb9xxlvJhlU[/YOUTUBE]



 I was about to post this


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 17, 2011)

That was too repetitive for my taste tbh.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Ugh, that's hard since being only equivalent of 13, they aren't full height.
> 
> But in order of height I'd go
> 
> ...



I've always thought of Aradia as pretty tall as she's usually tall and lanky in hero mode.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 17, 2011)

^True I keep skipping through it to see if there was anything different in the video.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 17, 2011)

If we assume that Aradia is about 25% of her over all max life span. And assuming living to 52 is like a 100 in human terms. AncestorAdia is probably as tall as she'll ever be.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 17, 2011)

Also what are the chances that Aradiacestor threw the fight, rather high I think. She has full time mastery, and she does indeed want to die.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 17, 2011)

Why is Scratch not detecting Hussie? Isn't he nigh omniscient or something?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

Dark pocket


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 17, 2011)

How convenient.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

mfw the update

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3bH9rMZrHE[/YOUTUBE]

FIIIIIIGHHHTTTTTTTT


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't wait to hear the tale of this clock .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

It'll probably be excruciatingly long as the the 48 Squiddles intermission.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll tell you the only clock we're gonna see is Hussie clocking Scratch right in his stupid omniscient mug.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

Inb4 scratch oneshots hussie and goes on with the clock story.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know why but I think Doc might come out on top.  Homestuck is so random I'm not sure what's gonna happen with this fight.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay I've been wrong before but I'll take that bet. Hussie comes out on top.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

Fuck it I'm a man I'm gonna say Scratch will take it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 17, 2011)

Clearly Hussie will lose only for Ms. Paint to come in and kick Scratch's ass.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 17, 2011)

Ms.Paint-Hussie v Scratch-Handmaid tagteam.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

>hopes they fight to this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNrDlNTZO68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shit (Aug 17, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Ms.Paint-Hussie v Scratch-Handmaid tagteam.



that would immediately turn into a 3 on 1 against scratch
but for some reason I think the odds would stay the same

personally I think hussie will at best sucker punch scratch and then immediately abscond


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

> personally I think hussie will at best sucker punch scratch and then immediately abscond


Most likely.

Or give him a beating like Scratch did to Spades and then abscond.

Considering Aradiacestor becoming The Handmaiden is something that is already so, Hussie would have little effect on the outcome.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

I would though shit bricks if Hussie uses himself to show what God-Tier Hero of Space can do.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

Hussie is going to beat scratch's ass to the tune of "Every Day I'm Hussie-in".


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Hussie is going to beat scratch's ass to the tune of "Every Day I'm Hussie-in".






(autoplaying since end of page )


----------



## shit (Aug 17, 2011)

must get to new page to stop autoplay faggotry


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 17, 2011)

Guys did we ever talk about that theory I had that Scratch doesn't look the same in every session, or that lil Cal exists in every session?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

*reports autoplay *


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

Nobody pays attention to your theories noob. They are cracked at best, completely retarded at well...not really worst...more like very very frequently.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey I've been right.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh                   ?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 17, 2011)

I was Jack is a demon but not LE.

I didn't start it but supported the whole there will be a few panels fading into HONKS, during horror stuck.

Aradiacestor supporter and Scratch is Cal.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 17, 2011)

Also perhaps most importantly the DS appearance thing is not a theory it's actually quite a logical series of events I mean why would he look the same if he didn't have the same components.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 17, 2011)

You just know next Panel is English going, "Why hello there"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd put the odds at "Very Likely" that he'll steal the repaired disk 2 and abscond with it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm expecting at least two doofs and one pap.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

And probably one BROOM

Also we really ought to revoke Noob's theory making privileges.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 17, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also perhaps most importantly the DS appearance thing is not a theory it's actually quite a logical series of events I mean why would he look the same if he didn't have the same components.



I still say this makes perfect sense.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

Nothing you say ever makes sense.

While LE would have an agent in a universe he seeks to enter, it wouldn't be 'Doc Scratch'


----------



## God (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 17, 2011)

It won't always be Scratch but it has been him more than once. The doctor himself says, paraphrased "I've been spawned in thousands of sessions, and I have never failed to summon my master" So yeah he's been in other sessions as well. Not all of them, but certainly a shit load.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

I kinda want someone to shoop that page with Eridan piercing them


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 17, 2011)

So I once again ask is it logical to assume he has a different appearance or that lil Cal is in all those sessions?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

"I've been spawned in thousands of sessions, and I have never failed to summon my master"

You answered it yourself.

Doc is simply the agent by which LE is using to pave his way into Alternia's universe.

Any other universii he visited, he used a different agent. But with the same job.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 17, 2011)

Maybe it broadly refers to entities who bring about his summoning? And they aren't Scratch-like other than that?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah i'm pretty sure he is just saying that in the broad spectrum of first guardian summonings.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah but if doc Scratch is a title I now wonder about his real name.
Although Scratch does make sense as a title, since duh Scratched session.

But now I wonder what the original FG of Alternia looked like.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

Not necessarily.

Did he ever specify that they were all named Doc Scratch?

To me the most likely explanation is that every FG has the knowledge of every other FG.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 17, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah but if doc Scratch is a title I now wonder about his real name.
> Although Scratch does make sense as a title, since duh Scratched session.
> 
> But now I wonder what the original FG of Alternia looked like.



Sweet merciful ASS you are over-thinking this.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 17, 2011)

I was going to say something but fuck it.

My brain it's


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 17, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Sweet merciful ASS you are over-thinking this.



legally

obligated

not 

to 

listen

to him


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

Noob is our resident tin foil hat wearer.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey do you guys think Anne Hathaway is ugly ? Someone in the Batman 3 thread said she looked like a "beast" then he went on to say not that many attractive people are in hollywood.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 











HOT

DAMN


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

The Sufferer keeps it real.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 17, 2011)

unst unst unst


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like Hussie's gonna



Clean his clock.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

Well it's not like Andrew's gonna come out of this




Unscratched


----------



## geG (Aug 17, 2011)

New song on this page: 

The old one was one taken off volume 5 several months ago but Andrew just now got around to removing it from the page lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Looks like Hussie's gonna
> 
> 
> 
> Clean his clock.


What with him having that broom, I now fully expect him to make that pun.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 17, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Guys did we ever talk about that theory I had that lil Cal exists in every session?


Oooh I'm curious. Lil Cal....


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 17, 2011)

Lil Cal is a stable time loop on two separate occasions across multiple universes.

So he has that going for him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

I rather doubt that.

Cal seems to be a unique paradox. In that he summoned himself. And after doing that went on to exist in another universe.

There's no reason for him to exist in another universe besides those two. Its possible given how paradox space likes copypasting shit. But there's no reason to think it so.



As an aside, I wonder is whether it was Dave prototyping Cal or John pchoooooooing which made that timeline doomed.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> As an aside, I wonder is whether it was Dave prototyping Cal or John pchoooooooing which made that timeline doomed.



I think it was Cal.

Unprototyped Cal had already affected their universe heavily, making that reality unsustainable.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

Prototyping Cal broke the stable loop so it was probably that.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 17, 2011)

Why are you guys so concerned about Lil Cal. You all should be more concerned about this guy


*Spoiler*: __ 




Duck Scratch


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

The ultimate mallard.


----------



## shit (Aug 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I rather doubt that.
> 
> Cal seems to be a unique paradox. In that he summoned himself. And after doing that went on to exist in another universe.
> 
> ...



sounds like a double whammy
probably either would've doomed the timeline
it should be noted that the only difference between prime and doomed is the timeline leading to w/e is going to happen in the story and thus closing all the paradoxes
I don't think the paradoxes will close conceivably unless things go exactly how they're gonna go


----------



## shit (Aug 17, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Why are you guys so concerned about Lil Cal. You all should be more concerned about this guy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



that's a good villain, but he's nothing compared to
*Spoiler*: __ 





Ducktor Doom


----------



## shit (Aug 17, 2011)

Geg said:


> New song on this page:
> 
> The old one was one taken off volume 5 several months ago but Andrew just now got around to removing it from the page lol


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 17, 2011)

Also


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 17, 2011)

over 40 years


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 17, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Also



Trogdor hoodie is best part.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

this is some good shit right here (no homo)


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> this is some good shit right here (no homo)



Tears. ;AAA;


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 17, 2011)

KT, it's from here: 


. Not much of it sadly


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 17, 2011)

My salsa makes all the pretty girls want to dance and take off their underpants.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey I remember that from earlier itt!

Good times...


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 17, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Why are you guys so concerned about Lil Cal. You all should be more concerned about this guy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lol I was the one that uploaded that.

ANYWAY JUST THOUGHT OF A THEORY

You know the frog temples right?

And how Earth had one while Alternia had two?

I think the reason for this is the surplus temple is a remnant of of the pre-scratched troll game. And it would most likely be the one Aradia found.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2011)

Absolutely certain I posted that a while back cadrien.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 17, 2011)

Doubtful. Maybe symbollically but in actuality no.

Remember, the Scratch completely reboots a universe's history


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 17, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> ANYWAY JUST THOUGHT OF A THEORY
> 
> You know the frog temples right?
> 
> ...



At first, I was like "Oh shoot, maybe..." 

But then I remembered the temples are from the session being 'bifurcated' and the Ancestor Session (Ancession?) was also bifurcated.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2011)

speaking of that particular artist


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2011)

I Do Not Wish To Be Rude But

Can This Wait A Little While


Did I mention my heart before? Let me correct myself, oh god my soul


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh god my heart collapsed it's too cute.

Edit: Oh jeez now I'm sad, too.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 17, 2011)

Dolorosa and Sufferer so much of my love.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

EDIT: Apparently there is a new song on this page? 

The fourth song "Derse Dreamers" I heard it's by the person that's doing the Ancestors album.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 17, 2011)

I wonder if the clock's story is related to the ancestors


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 17, 2011)

I think it will be used as a segue to stuff on Lord English. Maybe.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

I wonder if it is another god tier clock.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 17, 2011)

(dammit education and tumblr y u get in the way of my thread time?)

That clock could be related. A twelve hour clock is twenty four hours divided into two periods. Think about it.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 17, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> (dammit education and tumblr y u get in the way of my thread time?)
> 
> That clock could be related. A twelve hour clock is twenty four hours divided into two periods. Think about it.



Zodiac wall clocks would be the best thing.


Anyway, I suppose/hope it might involve Mindfang and Summoner since we have yet to see "The Adventures of Mindfang & Summoner featuring Darkleer?".


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 17, 2011)

Uh oh
Guys
My eyebrows are going out of control again
>:]
> :]
>:]
> :]
>:]


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, Thiioniic!

A casanova even in death.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 17, 2011)

So sad but adorable.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay also i'm calling this right now. So none of you other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can do it .

I'm doing another ancestor flavored mafia.

This time being the tale of the sufferer.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 17, 2011)

Preempitve sign up.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2011)

Considering, but probably not since plat should know exactly what my role should automatically be


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 17, 2011)

brb making better ancestor game than Plat


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2011)

TV be quiet.

We all know you are too addicted to demon's souls to do anything productive.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> this is some good shit right here (no homo)



HoW aBoUt SlOpPy MaKeOuTs lAtEr BrO.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2011)

Shit, how could you?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 17, 2011)

Best pick-up line I've heard in years.


----------



## shit (Aug 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Shit, how could you?



I was just playing pretend, bb


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> TV be quiet.
> 
> We all know you are too addicted to demon's souls to do anything productive.



Not true, I got the Platinum () trophy yesterday evening.

Now I have Catherine to play.

But you are correct, it's been too long since I ran a mafia game. Should fix this.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> (dammit education and tumblr y u get in the way of my thread time?)
> 
> That clock could be related. A twelve hour clock is twenty four hours divided into two periods. Think about it.



Who ? We I missed you


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2011)

can;t find a youtube video for this and also slightly scarred from youtube as well.


----------



## shit (Aug 17, 2011)

man
guys
homestuck dubbed stuff blows
every time


----------



## zenieth (Aug 17, 2011)

I also blow, oh wait you don't mean that kind.

Nevermind.


----------



## shit (Aug 17, 2011)

nonono
not nevermind
forevermind!


----------



## shit (Aug 17, 2011)

.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 
















-cont


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 











And that's what started everything.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 17, 2011)

Yess, just saw that on my dash.


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2011)

also at long last


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 18, 2011)

But Gamzee himself said he was a bad dad.

His Lusus was always away at sea.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)

>mfw mods said my last sig was to big


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 18, 2011)

4 (1 members and 3 guests)
Zoidberg

IT KEEPS HAPPENING 

Also update. Fuck yes Hussie, you are the best author.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh yes! So much for the clock story. The little Skaia thing just fell off the clock I wonder if that means anything?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh hey look

Hussie appears to be coming out on top


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2011)

Best update in a while.


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2011)

Scratch's poker face makes me think he's going to turn the tide on Hussie


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> But Gamzee himself said he was a bad dad.
> 
> His Lusus was always away at sea.



Gamzee didn't say that, Hussie did iirc
all Gamzee said about his sea monster dad was "hugzzzzz"


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 18, 2011)

shit said:


> Scratch's poker face makes me think he's going to turn the tide on Hussie



Scratch is always poker face.

Almost always, anyway.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 18, 2011)

> STORY TIME'S OVER WIND BAG WHOOPS OH SHIT GET THIS FUCKIN' CLOCK OUTTA MY WAY. I AM A ONE MAN STAMPEDE AND I'VE GOT A BROOM AND THAT PEAL OF SPLINTERING WOOD YOU HEAR IS THE LAST GASP OF A PRICELESS ANTIQUE DISINTEGRATING BENEATH THE OUTRAGEOUS FURY OF MY AUTHORIAL HOOVES.





> See? Even that little girl has had enough of your shit. Run, Aradia's ancestor! Run!!!! You have locked up your last asian schoolgirl, you sick fuck.
> 
> Oh don't you flop around at me like that. Are you listening little man?!



loooooooooool :rofl


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)

What is Hussie even doing to scratch ? 



Anyways he's going to get turned on.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 18, 2011)

We'll see who comes out on top KT


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 18, 2011)

What's sad is Aradia's Ancestor still has to turn evil, therefore despite all of Hussies efforts he cannot save her.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 18, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> What's sad is Aradia's Ancestor still has to turn evil, therefore despite all of Hussies efforts he cannot save her.



Don't think that's Hussie's primary goal here...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 18, 2011)

Nonsense, Hussie's the writer here. He says Scratch's story is non-canon, non-canon it is


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Nonsense, Hussie's the writer here. He says Scratch's story is non-canon, non-canon it is



To be fair, he said it was "fan-fiction".


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 18, 2011)

Soooooooooo

Discussion on whether or not Vriska will come back to life, in something other than part7/epilogue?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2011)

only way that'll happen is if gamzee hates her back to life just to hate her dead all over again


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Don't think that's Hussie's primary goal here...



True but what I meant to say is that, even if Hussie wins Handmaid will fail to escape. And turn evil damn I really want to know why she turns. I mean yeah even after going evil she wants to die, but surely living forever isn't the most terrible thing ever.


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2011)

LE snaps his fingers and she turns evil and suicidal
just that simple


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah but that opens up a huge can of worms. If we assume that LE has to be defeated (let's face it would any of us bet that the story will end with LE victorious), then the kids and trolls will try to fight him. Honestly what stops LE from snapping his fingers and turning all of them into servants?

You could say plot shields, and I would say yeah but that would make Hussie the lowest from of writer. And I like to assume he's very good.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah but that opens up a huge can of worms. If we assume that LE has to be defeated (let's face it would any of us bet that the story will end with LE victorious), then the kids and trolls will try to fight him. Honestly what stops LE from snapping his fingers and turning all of them into servants?
> 
> You could say plot shields, and I would say yeah but that would make Hussie the lowest from of writer. And I like to assume he's very good.



While I agree that LE isn't going to snap his fingers and make Aradia's evil, I don't agree with the notion that it would make him a bad writer if he went that route. Remember GER and even Luffy's rubber powers ? 

They gave plot shields to the respective chars but both those two authors are still two of the best (manga) writers around.


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2011)

kids who fight him won't be turned to servants cuz they'll be protected by the horrorterrors and boss armor and shit that the denizens will help them build or something


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)

shit said:


> kids who fight him won't be turned to servants cuz they'll be protected by the horrorterrors and boss armor and shit that the denizens will help them build or something



You wanna make a bet ?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 18, 2011)

This Aradia's been conditioned for this role her entire upbringing so maybe she's more susceptible?


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You wanna make a bet ?



no                 .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)

shit said:


> no                 .



**


Ok then


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2011)

So yeah this is probably really obvious but the clock is probably connected to his power somehow?


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2011)

neg whoran I see


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2011)

Also best update in a while for sure.

Dat hussie


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2011)

we'll make this bet, katie
if I win, I'll neg you now and neg you later
same thing if I lose


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)

shit said:


> we'll make this bet, katie
> if I win, I'll neg you now and neg you later
> same thing if I lose



Ok do that, except do the total opposite.


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2011)

I think I'll do that and never do the opposite again


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> While I agree that LE isn't going to snap his fingers and make Aradia's evil, I don't agree with the notion that it would make him a bad writer if he went that route. Remember GER and even Luffy's rubber powers ?
> 
> They gave plot shields to the respective chars but both those two authors are still two of the best (manga) writers around.



True but, at least GER has the whole Requiem abilities are far beyond a normal stand and they don't have to have anything to do with the originals ability.

Though yeah I guess depending on how well made the plot shields were I'd buy it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 18, 2011)

@Plat well we have no conclusive proof that the clock is connected to Scratch as a number of reasons could be behind his lack of retaliation. But yeah it's not improbable for the clock to be connected.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 18, 2011)

THIS IS INCREDIBLY SILLY


----------



## God (Aug 18, 2011)

Hahaha Hussie is adorabap


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 18, 2011)

Cubey your set...

It's...

I don't even know.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 18, 2011)

mfw seeing Cubey's set:


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh for fuck's sake his sig still left-aligned.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)

There are going to be so many avy reactions, so many.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2011)

You could of cleaned up the sig a bit cubert .

And smh still left aligned.


----------



## God (Aug 18, 2011)

Cleaning it up would imply I want it to look nice 

I think giogio is happier this way


----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Oh for fuck's sake his sig still left-aligned.



you're kinda half-lefting it yourself


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Btw, looking at that page again, Aradiacestor looks pretty damn daww as she's running to freedom.

Even though of course it'll be short lived what with there not being much room for free-will in this universe


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Cleaning it up would imply I want it to look nice
> 
> I think giogio is happier this way


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 18, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Cleaning it up would imply I want it to look nice
> 
> I think giogio is happier this way



Happier from being with Cubey?

Inconcievable.


@shit I'm lefting the image so it looks like she's sliding in from behind the thing.

Gimmicks are accepted uses.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Cleaning it up would imply I want it to look nice
> 
> I think giogio is happier this way


Does he look happy to you?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Happier from being with Cubey?
> 
> *Inconcievable*.
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-b7RmmMJeo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 18, 2011)

cubey being retarded

what else is new


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-b7RmmMJeo[/YOUTUBE]



This is, iirc, the second time I've baited you into a Princess Bride joke.

Let me just mark that up on my punch card...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> This is, iirc, the second time I've baited you into a Princess Bride joke.
> 
> Let me just mark that up on my punch card...



What happens after the next 3 ?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What happens after the next 3 ?



I think I get a free t-shirt.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 18, 2011)

Doc's struggling was hilarious.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 18, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> cubey being retarded
> 
> what else is new



He's consistent at least.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## God (Aug 18, 2011)

Fuck that is awesome


----------



## Pipe (Aug 18, 2011)

Cubey likes to have a crappy set, just ignore him.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 18, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Cubey likes to have a crappy set, just ignore him.



*User CP > Edit Ignore List*

Wow, I can see the improvement.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *User CP > Edit Ignore List*
> 
> Wow, I can see the improvement.



 did you really ?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> did you really ?



Yup.

Honestly, it was one of the first things I did when I singed up. But when he started posting again, I decided to give him a chance.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *User CP > Edit Ignore List*
> 
> Wow, I can see the improvement.



Oh my God


----------



## God (Aug 18, 2011)

It's hard being Cubey


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)

It's hard but don't we don't want to understand.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 18, 2011)

> i can wear my hair how i want scratch YOU’RE NOT MY REAL DAD
> 
> (she is totally going to cut that bun off in a fit of rage at one point)


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Aug 18, 2011)

Mad dance skills.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 18, 2011)

how do I get troll neighbors in Animal Crossing????


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 18, 2011)

I nearly spat.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 18, 2011)

I imagine it's a hack of an existing, cat-shaped character.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I imagine it's a hack of an existing, cat-shaped character.



I checked through DA. It's a hack.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 18, 2011)

Okay, for reference, I am 99% sure LE will neither be destroyed nor the final villain. He's not a specific enemy, he's the incarnation of destruction. You don't fight that shit, you work around it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 18, 2011)

He's pretty much Galactus.

But with like universes instead of planets.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 18, 2011)

I still have a sneaking suspicion that LE doesn't exist.

Like, he's just a concept.

Just an empty overcoat, filled only by what it is feared to hold.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 18, 2011)

You want this MILK?

I WANT IT

You want this MILK?

I WANT IT

You want this MILK?

I WANT IT


----------



## God (Aug 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Okay, for reference, I am 99% sure LE will neither be destroyed nor the final villain. He's not a specific enemy, he's the incarnation of destruction. You don't fight that shit, you work around it.



Possibly use it to help destroy Jack?


----------



## Pipe (Aug 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You want this MILK?
> 
> I WANT IT
> 
> ...








also this is kinda disturbing


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 18, 2011)

So I was researching Pantskat for my friend (follows Homestuck, but not as devoutly as I do) so he would get the jokes.

And I found this.



So, yeah.


----------



## geG (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2011)

March of The Hussies

Coming to a theater near you Summer 2012


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 18, 2011)

Conga line!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> March of The Hussies
> 
> Coming to a theater near you Summer 2012



Andrew and Morgan Freeman ? Where the fuck do I sing-up ?


----------



## Pipe (Aug 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> So I was researching Pantskat for my friend (follows Homestuck, but not as devoutly as I do) so he would get the jokes.
> 
> And I found this.
> 
> ...





Platinum said:


> March of The Hussies
> 
> Coming to a theater near you Summer 2012


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 19, 2011)

wait, why is Dualscar in Beelzebub?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 19, 2011)

OHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCKOHFUCK


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 19, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> wait, why is Dualscar in Beelzebub?
> 
> -snip-


That's a very good question.

Also 

H SHIT H FUCK H GD H SHIT  H FUCK H GD H SHIT  H FUCK

Finally:


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (Aug 19, 2011)

Well _fuck_.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 19, 2011)

I AM FREAKING OUT ON MULTIPLE LEVELS UP IN THIS BITCH

I FUCKING CALLED MY FRIEND IN THE MIDDLE OF his CLASSES JUST TO TELL HIM ENGLISH IS HERE AND I'M STILL SCREAMING.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 19, 2011)

HAH I guess this does confirm that his eye's are the mulitballs.

Though I doubt anyone thought contrary.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 19, 2011)

So...200 panels of Hussie's adventures in SB&HJ land upcoming?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 19, 2011)

Also we will never see the Handmaid vs HIC fight.T_T


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 19, 2011)

^

Hey check out the


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 19, 2011)

> *GIRL.
> YOU THERE. GIRL.*
> GIRL, QUIT ALL THIS SCURRYING AROUND.
> DO YOU BELIEVE YOU CAN ESCAPE ME BEFORE I ARRIVE?
> HOW DO YOU EXPECT TO OUTRUN ME



See some people would just believe this is a callback but clearly it's proof that VW is somehow, despite all logic saying FUCK NO, LE







Seriously though I just noticed it and scratch's body were both call backs.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 19, 2011)

You just know next update is gonna be something totally unrelated to the English just to prolong our agony.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 19, 2011)

Fucking EOA5 is coming


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2011)

let me check this new update...




WELP


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 19, 2011)

Dammit Hussie.

Just... dammit.

Well, no more [o] I suppose.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 19, 2011)

What if English kills Hussie?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 19, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> wait, why is Dualscar in Beelzebub?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Better question is why did he steal Redglare's Lusus?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 19, 2011)

HO-LY SHIT!

HE'S ALREADY HERE! 

SNOP lol


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 19, 2011)

Implying he wasn't already here since forever ago.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2011)

Is this the end of Doc Scratch ?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Is this the end of Doc Scratch ?



Nah, It's just a "flesh" wound.

He'll pull through. To his own chagrin, most likely.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 19, 2011)

nah soon as Hussie wracks off he'll be back on his smug feet.

Foot.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 19, 2011)

What effect do you guys reckon Hussie has on LE?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2011)

Now it is time for Ms Paint to take on lord english.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 19, 2011)

She's already won


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

Someone on /co/ made a LE theme


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 19, 2011)

I though English's theme was "English"?












Eh, what do I know


----------



## shit (Aug 19, 2011)

oh look, LE snaps his fingers and Aradiacestor does what she's told
only a genius could've seen that coming
or at least that the coming events would involve LE, Aradiacestor doing what she's told, and a snapping of fingers


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 19, 2011)

shit said:


> oh look, LE snaps his fingers and Aradiacestor does what she's told
> only a genius could've seen that coming
> or at least that the coming events would involve LE, Aradiacestor doing what she's told, and a snapping of fingers



We still don't know if that's what happened.


----------



## shit (Aug 19, 2011)

are you blind?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 19, 2011)

Mabye he doesn't snap his fingers.

Maybe he claps his hands?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

shit said:


> are you blind?



I think that's hussie snapping his fingers


----------



## Pipe (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## WhoElse (Aug 19, 2011)

The first time I rolled my mouse over the banner...

Let me tell you I was scared shitless.

(Mmmm what a nice thing to happen in my day off.)


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 19, 2011)

> She tasted such a short moment of freedom, maybe the first free moment of her life, and it was snatched away in an instant.
> 
> Save her Hussie!


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah I saw it changing last night, and I was like, what the hell? I never even noticed it before.

edit:
Aradia  You will be free soon!


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 19, 2011)

What's with the weird little Felt finger for the cursor prompt?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 19, 2011)

there is no hope for her

forever bound


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 19, 2011)

Hide me


----------



## Stroev (Aug 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> What's with the weird little Felt finger for the cursor prompt?


Lord English.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 19, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Lord English.



I meant _beyond that_.

Like, the fingers are all pointy. What could that mean?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I meant _beyond that_.
> 
> Like, the fingers are all pointy. What could that mean?



He has


*Spoiler*: __ 



pointy fingers


----------



## Stroev (Aug 19, 2011)

oh god I just reached the last page

dat layout


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 19, 2011)

perfect timing.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 19, 2011)

Skotty said:


> perfect timing.



Oh wow really?

It's like your own personal SBaHJ eclipse.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 19, 2011)

It's...*beautiful*.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 19, 2011)

reposting cuz this ship is so damn daw


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 19, 2011)

I can only think that if Gamzee/Vriska was canon, everyone would be dead.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2011)

Me x Shit is canon and eveyrone isn't dead...


yet.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 19, 2011)

Zen are you trying to imply you're vriska? 



KizaruTachio said:


> Someone on /co/ made a LE theme
> 
> Here



Oh good, they finished that. I was looking forward to hearing it but I had to go to bed before it was done.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebCawfEnSWU[/YOUTUBE]

 Looks alot better than the last one


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 19, 2011)

I ship Kanaya's Shoe x Gamzee


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 19, 2011)

I laughed harder than I should have at the pee flamethrower


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I ship Kanaya's Shoe x Gamzee




same


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 19, 2011)

So I'm playing ME2.

And its annoying.

I always have like half the amount of Platinum I need for the research projects.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I laughed harder than I should have at the pee flamethrower



I think there's a ointment for that.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> So I'm playing ME2.
> 
> And its annoying.
> 
> I always have like half the amount of Platinum I need for the research projects.



.....Then just mine the fuck out of the planets


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> .....Then just mine the fuck out of the planets


You missed the joke, Doze.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm implying whatever you think I'm implying you aussie you


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 19, 2011)

Is it just me or does Shit always seem to get the lesbians?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2011)

Is it just me or does sunny always ruin space jam?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> So I'm playing ME2.
> 
> And its annoying.
> 
> I always have like *half* the amount of* Platinum* I need for the research projects.



...OH YOU   .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Is it just me or does sunny always ruin space jam?


Once =/= Always


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You missed the joke, Doze.



.............. Oh ! I get it


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Once =/= Always



I don't think you understand the weight of what you said you did while watching Space Jam.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I don't think you understand the weight of what you *said you did* while watching Space Jam.



As opposed to just "did"?

I think I like these insinuations.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> As opposed to just "did"?
> 
> I think I like these insinuations.



Your over analyzing it.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Your over analyzing it.



Too late, my head-canon is now that Sunny fabricated the whole thing.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Too late, my head-canon is now that Sunny fabricated the whole thing.



Hmm that way we can pretend it never happened


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 19, 2011)

OH MAN.

In the SBaHJ format, links that normally go to the MSPA homepage redirect to the stairs comic.

I can only imagine what Hussie will do with this.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> OH MAN.
> 
> In the SBaHJ format, links that normally go to the MSPA homepage redirect to the stairs comic.
> 
> I can only imagine what Hussie will do with this.



Stairs, his one weakness.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 19, 2011)

Update

Unsnop


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 19, 2011)

I like the new site layout.

Here

And I'm very much considering buying Scrollstuck


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 19, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Update
> 
> Unsnop



Did...did he just _reverse_ the *fucking website format!?*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 19, 2011)

I really want that Scratch print to hang on my wall. Might order it when there's a Hoodie I want in stock.


----------



## geG (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh awesome, they made Skaian Soiree into an official print. I've liked that fanart for a while

And yeah Scrollstuck is pretty awesome too


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 19, 2011)

You dumb homo tool you unsnopped wrong it's backwards I'm all unfamiliar with this silliness.

What the hell.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll buy scroll stuck once I have my address actually written somewhere. Like after I get a package or something. So I don't have to look it up myself lol.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2011)

I want that space hoodie gog dammit


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFjl4FxTBQI&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 19, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Did...did he just _reverse_ the *fucking website format!?*



Hussie what are you doin...


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Aug 19, 2011)

Andrew said:
			
		

> And one more thing. New album dropping in a few days.



All is forgiven


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I want that space hoodie gog dammit



What would your title be ?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh god the tavros question. Oldryoma

Oh god the dave question
galaticryoma


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2011)

My title would obviously be the dy... hey wait a minute


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 19, 2011)

SPACE DYKES


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> SPACE DYKES



THE BEST KIND


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 19, 2011)

I want to see what the god tier hero of blood hoodie looks like.

I think I'd get that


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2011)

Impossible as there is no such thing as hooded pants.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I want to see what the god tier hero of blood hoodie looks like.
> 
> I think I'd get that



The  ______ of blood


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2011)

faget Kt, the faget of blood


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Impossible as there is no such thing as hooded pants.



Who's to say they don't exist on Alternia.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> faget Kt, the faget of blood



This is why Zeni is the best, shit like this.


----------



## shit (Aug 19, 2011)

Skotty said:


> same



that's the closest they've gotten to character interaction / relationship 

tho kanaya's feet are sexy enough to have their own ship each
actually, if kanaya is ever in hero mode and loses a shoe and I see her bare foot, I'll probably cum in my pants


----------



## Stroev (Aug 19, 2011)

Doc Scratch has an album dedicated to her feet I bet.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Impossible as there is no such thing as hooded pants.



I take that as a challenge.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fltipsn-AEI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh god that ending


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paEmKHsTv-M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

posting because this song is always relevant.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 19, 2011)

Eternally relevant.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svkLkGs9hxQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stroev (Aug 19, 2011)

HOLY BLADAGARGHFGFDS THE SITE I THOUGHT IT WAS ANDREW FUCKING WITH US AGAIN

And I still have yet to listen to the least few albums. So yeah, real update. I am sad that things are UNSNOPED now.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 19, 2011)

It's a Redline day.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

Stroev I will give you all the reps possible. I will rep you till it HURTS. 

Seriously though that's the best thing anyone's ever posted in this thread.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> You dumb homo tool you unsnopped wrong it's backwards I'm all unfamiliar with this silliness.
> 
> What the hell.



he simply flipped the layout turnways


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 19, 2011)

> You dumb homo tool you unsnopped wrong it's backwards I'm all unfamiliar with this silliness.
> 
> What the hell.
> 
> ...


So is it wrong ways now?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

Had a thought

>Site gone in reverse
> Arrows going <---
> Add in LE

We're essentially going back to the beginning I'm assuming.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 20, 2011)

Skotty said:


> So is it wrong ways now?



not if he flipped it the right turnways


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

No SBAHJ intermission .


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> No SBAHJ intermission .



Oh you don't even know how bad I wanted more SBAHJ related updates.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 20, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Had a thought
> 
> >Site gone in reverse
> > Arrows going <---
> ...





oh my gah

and thank you KT


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 20, 2011)

Stroev said:


> It's a Redline day.



This is the best thing ever.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

Now I heard there were some cunts out there who were looking at the red glare set that is mine by right in some funny manner


----------



## shit (Aug 20, 2011)

sorry ban, tho you're free to deposit your delicious tears into my warchest

also welcome back


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

shit said:


> sorry ban, tho you're free to deposit your delicious tears into my warchest






> also welcome back



I spend three quarters of my ban in the canary islands, where there's no Internet, only hot swedes, so, eh.


----------



## shit (Aug 20, 2011)

I have all the boner material I need right here, with your posts and prof mcgonagal set


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

shit said:


> I have all the boner material I need right here, with your posts and prof mcgonagal set


----------



## Sylar (Aug 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adg6iEz3-Ow[/YOUTUBE]

Welcome back Ban.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd hand the Redglare set over to you in a flash.

Honestly tempted to just put Grand Highblood as the gamzeecestor one, use the Darkleer panel and upload them all for us now.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

also,  Idon't know if it's been said buuut


UNSNOP


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

where my dolorosa TV?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 20, 2011)

Most of them are done, hell I was just waiting on a few more panels but it looks like ancestor time is over. Let me get them up and ready.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow I just finished redline(no pun intended) and man the ending had me gasping for air it was amazing. 

Like I really haven't seen a movie (animated anyways.) that had a such spectacular ending. The story on the other hand , but fuck it while your watching this celestial gift from god you won't care. In short great movie was great.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2H_FsmxWzc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

(watch this trailer in 720 at least)

(o yeah it's all hand drawn )

(ALL OF THE FRAMES)


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh my


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 20, 2011)

Set up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 


*Spoiler*: _noob_ 








*Spoiler*: _Didi_ 








*Spoiler*: _mootz_ 








*Spoiler*: _WhoElse_ 








*Spoiler*: _Ban_


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _KT_ 








*Spoiler*: _Crossbow_ 










*Spoiler*: _Zoid_


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks TV I'd rep bet I rep'd you for the bet soooooooo yeah.



Good bye hilarious gif


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 20, 2011)

SET CHANGE.

FILTHY WHORES! I MUST SPREAD.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 20, 2011)

Excellent usertitle you've chosen for that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2011)

I like my Sufferer set better


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 20, 2011)

Sunny it's okay we know you're hiding the pain of being left out.

But think of it this way: at least you're used to it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

damn                                                      .


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 20, 2011)

SickFires.gif


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2011)

>Trollian avy that I did back when I was only 150x150
>Sigs that are poorly photoshopped with large obnoxious writing in a non fitting font with usernames listed, something only noobs do with their sigs.

Nah, I'll let y'all enjoy your medium tier quality at best. I'm good.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't know about you guys..

But I find this picture so incredibly 100d.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2011)

I like how Aradia is floating around randomly and Gamzee is buttfucking Tavros.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 20, 2011)

New set thing.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I like how Aradia is floating around randomly and Gamzee is buttfucking Tavros.



Aradia's clearly doing an acrobatic fucking PIROUETTE off of the handle at the insanely lewd actions of her comrades.

I mean for god's sake Kanaya is standing RIGHT ON TOP OF THAT THING.

TALK ABOUT INDECENT!


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

What a thing to wake up to.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 20, 2011)

forever alone


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 20, 2011)

A little Homestuck WIP I'm doing.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 20, 2011)

Enjoy


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2011)

Such beautiful sets in here.





Waveblade said:


> A little Homestuck WIP I'm doing.



Very nice!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

Things are pretty uniform all up in this bitch now .

Though i'm going back to my warrior of light set after . I spent a fuck load of time cleaning that sig and it's not going to waste.

But going back to a seadweller set feels good man.


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2011)

OH SHIT ENGLISH IS COMING

ALL HAIL THE OVERLORD :WOW


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> OH SHIT ENGLISH IS COMING
> 
> ALL HAIL THE OVERLORD :WOW



I was going to tell you to retrieve your ancestor-set, but I remembered it got pulled out from under you while you were gone.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> OH SHIT ENGLISH IS COMING
> 
> ALL HAIL THE OVERLORD :WOW



He's already here you numbnuts .


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I was going to tell you to retrieve your ancestor-set, but I remembered it got pulled out from under you while you were gone.



Ah well 



Platinum said:


> He's already here you numbnuts .



THE DARK LORD COMETH :WOW


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

Cubey should be given a shale imp set.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 20, 2011)

More like a smuppet set


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

Cubey isn't worthy of a smuppet set.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 20, 2011)

What about a LPOS set?


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2011)

I should have a Hussie set


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> THE DARK LORD COMETH :WOW



You worship Lord English?

Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I should have a Hussie set


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 20, 2011)

we should really get me a Scratch set. maybe. please.

perhaps?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> More like a smuppet set



Oh my God I love smuppets.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 20, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> we should really get me a Scratch set. maybe. please.
> 
> perhaps?


We already have a Scratch set 

We can get you another set though :33


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 20, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> We already have a Scratch set
> 
> We can get you another set though :33



well I'm 0kay with that, too.

I just want a Homestuck set (as opposed to PS) to fit in with my ava like my current one, and Scratch was the most obvious fit considering his head is a complete circle. Plus he's awesome, but that's a bonus.

but I'm always open to having someone else blend in with the Sacred Chao theme. :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2011)

One unit of build grist is all he deserves.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## WhoElse (Aug 20, 2011)

what                   .


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 20, 2011)

IT IS BECOMING FAR TOO QUIET. HERE, HAVE SOME OFF TOPIC SADNESS.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> what                   .



Those arrows are delicious don't you know.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> IT IS BECOMING FAR TOO QUIET. HERE, HAVE SOME OFF TOPIC SADNESS.



I feel that this is once again relevant.



KizaruTachio said:


> yo this is some good shit right here (no homo)


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Those arrows are delicious don't you know.



I'm still recovering from the saltwater taffy joke.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> IT IS BECOMING FAR TOO QUIET. HERE, HAVE SOME OFF TOPIC SADNESS.



;__________________;


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 20, 2011)

Skotty is officially out of the bucket tier and approaching got tiger


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice set Taoist


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Skotty is officially out of the bucket tier and approaching got tiger



Oh my!


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 20, 2011)

dare I say it's the best yet :33


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 20, 2011)

HEY I FINISHED IT. NOW I SHOULD GET SOME SLEEP.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2011)

That's awesome.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you  

Now I'm going to bed.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2011)

My friend is reading SBAHJ to me over Skype.
I can't handle this. It's too great.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't care about the current topic. My mind just got hit with disneystuck

Imagine eridan singing, in his mind, a troll version of this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDMfpbdbHWg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2011)

Strong like Eridan?

Well I suppose ot rhymes better than Equius


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

Equius doesn't have the inflated ego to pull that song off and Eridan is a big enough douche that he'd make a dream sequence where such things were true.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

Hells yeah he is


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2011)

Better yet, the little fat dude who is Gaston's sidekick? If Gaston is Eriadan, in our rendition that guy'd be Platinum.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm too tall for that .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2011)

But extoling Eridan's virtues (>implying he has em), no one in HSverse or anywhere else for that matter would do that but you. So you pretty much have to be the short fat sidekick. By default.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

*Implying i'm the only Eridan fan in this thread let alone on the internets* 

.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2011)

No but you are the only one who loves him so much you'd sing him a song just because he's feeling down


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *Implying i'm the only Eridan fan in this thread let alone on the internets*
> 
> .





Sunuvmann said:


> No but you are the only one who loves him so much you'd sing him a song just because he's feeling down



I would have sex with him, so I probably qualify here.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I would have sex with him, so I probably qualify here.


So would Plat


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2011)

*333*





> So would Plat


I can't say I blame him.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

this thread


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> So would Plat


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

This thread


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Best top pager ever.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 20, 2011)

six solar sweeps dude


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

yeah buddy


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2011)

TV SHUT UP
Don't deny your feelings, I mean, who wouldn't?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> yeah buddy



Aradia's Ancestor came back from Miami or something?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

This thread .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Aradia's Ancestor came back from Miami or something?



.......I don't get it.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

Skotty said:


> TV SHUT UP
> 
> Don't deny your feelings, I mean, who wouldn't?



...

....

*.....*

*ollies outy*


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> ...
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



SIGN I got banished _*again*_?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

not real btw


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

Skotty said:


> bluh



I swear, every time I start to like anyone itt, they reveal themselves to be vile, degenerate whores.

I'm starting to think it's _me_.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I swear, every time I start to like anyone itt, they reveal themselves to be vile, degenerate whores.
> 
> I'm starting to think it's _me_.



The fuck man !  


I see how it is


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I swear, every time I start to like anyone itt, they reveal themselves to be vile, degenerate whores.
> 
> I'm starting to think it's _me_.



Oh. I was always a whore though. I just didn't reveal it until now.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> The fuck man !
> 
> 
> I see how it is



Nah, man you're different. You're cool.

We're cool.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Holy shit my neighbors got attacked by one of their dogs and he was bleeding really bad. I called 911 as soon as I heard them yelling. The guy gave me instructions but they didn't seem like they were in the mood to talk about anything so I just went back inside. 

Did I do the right thing ?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Holy shit my neighbors got attacked by one of their dogs and he was bleeding really bad. I called 911 as soon as I heard them yelling. The guy gave me instructions but they didn't seem like they were in the mood to talk about anything so I just went back inside.
> 
> Did I do the right thing ?



I don't know, but I think so. Privacy and all that. 

Might want to check in and make sure they have things under control.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I don't know, but I think so. Privacy and all that.
> 
> Might want to check in and make sure they have things under control.



They're sitting on the deck talking right now, so I guess they're okay. But fuck if the dog had bit him in the neck he would have been done. Paramedics still aren't here that's so fucking terrible, hope they'll be okay they are pretty friendly neighbors.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Aradia's Ancestor came back from Miami or something?



Also kinds of reminds me of Chel from The Road To El Dorado.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 20, 2011)

Why are you americans so cold between each others?


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 20, 2011)

/late



KizaruTachio said:


> not real btw



Dat Gamzee.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

They ended up  driving to the ER that's so messed up, if someone had gotten REALLY fucked up what would have happened ? Luckily he got bit in the wrist so hopefully it's nothing fatal happened.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Why are you americans so cold between each others?



I'm not exactly sure what you mean pipe.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

Not american


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> They ended up going driving to the ER that's so messed up, if someone had gotten REALLY fucked up what would have happened ? Luckily he got bit in the wrist so hopefully he's okay.



Oh jeez that is sad.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 20, 2011)

You guys and the whole "privacy and private space deal", you guys are kinda distant between each others or is just us the mexicans that are more friendlier people.

Also dat gamzee.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 20, 2011)

Hold the phone bitches.
It's fashion time.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Oh jeez that is sad.



It is man it really is. 



zenieth said:


> Not american



 Really ?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

What about dat cartel 

edit: Mazin with quality


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

_Now I know jack shit._


----------



## Pipe (Aug 20, 2011)

The middle evolution is always the crappiest one.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Pipe said:


> You guys and the whole "privacy and private space deal", you guys are kinda distant between each others or is just us the mexicans that are more friendlier people.
> 
> Also dat gamzee.



I see what you mean as far as us keeping to ourselves to a lot of people "unknown is scary".


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

Pipe said:


> The middle evolution is always the crappiest one.



Fuck that. Quilava's a fucking boss.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Pipe said:


> The middle evolution is always the crappiest one.



What ? Vanessa Hudgens> Selena Gomez


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2011)

Best of each evo stage:

Charizard, Ivysaur, Blastoise
Totodile, Quilava, n/a
Blaziken, Mudkip, Grovyle
Torterra, Infernape, Empoleon
Serperior, Samurrot, n/a

Gen 4 had the coolest overall starter designs since Gen 1


----------



## Pipe (Aug 20, 2011)

Feraligatr is the best of the line, he is like a water charizard and fuck yeah andy samberg


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2011)

>Begin Adventure!

*Hello.*
*Welcome to Alternia.*
*My name is Doc Scratch.*
*Haa haa.*
*Hee hee.*
*Hoo hoo.*
*This planet is inhabited by creatures that you trolls call Lusii.*
*Each Lusus has extraordinary powers.*
*Some trolls use them for fighting, others use them as friends.*
*I do not need to use them, for I am omnipotent.*
*However, I do study them. Not that I need to.*
*Now tell me,*
*Are you a boy? Or are you a girl?*
*Please tell me that you are a girl.*


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

Gen 4's starters were definitely boss i agree.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

gen 4 overall had the best but  Treecko was so,_ swag_.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> gen 4 overall had the best but that Treecko was so,_ swag_.



Treeckos 4 life.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 20, 2011)

Torchic > all.

Turns into a giant burning kickboxing chicken.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

Infernape fucks shit up.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Treeckos 4 life.



No other pokemon can stand up to such.....

​


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 20, 2011)

And with the dream mode stuff, Blaziken stopped being shitty and actually top tier.



You have an already fast pokeymang becoming faster and faster for the one shotting.

You'd need a tank that isn't rock, steel, normal or grass.

Only one I can think of who'd be able to take the hit and then return the damage would be maybe Marshtomp.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd like to point out that this convestaion may well be the highlight of the entire thread.



KizaruTachio said:


> No other pokemon can stand up to such.....
> 
> *swag*



Well, I wouldn't say _no_ other pokemon...


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

Treeko is swag king.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> No other pokemon can stand up to such.....





btw i just turned off your 

​


----------



## Pipe (Aug 20, 2011)

Treecko da best, leaf blade ftw


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

that smug snake aint treecko swag.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh pah-lease.

Snivy can't even touch Treecko.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Smugleaf playa hatin


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Oh pah-lease.
> 
> Snivy can't even touch Treecko.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

While on the topic of pokemon with real swag



So fresh you suck his nuts


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

Haters gonna hate, etc.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Haters gonna hate, etc.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

Absol is the boss of all boss pokemon.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

If pokemon was metal gear. Absol would be Big Boss.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

Also Mismagius is The Best Ghost Pokemon

Prove me wrong ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

A electric Pokeyman that can use *fire attacks.*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also Mismagius is The Best Ghost Pokemon
> 
> Prove me wrong ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).





Haunter haunting since '96.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

zenieth said:


> If pokemon was metal gear. Absol would be Big Boss.




Charzard would make the perfect big boss


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

While charizard is amazing. He is not Absol.

Charizard is obviously Revolver Ocelot


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also Mismagius is The Best Ghost Pokemon
> 
> Prove me wrong ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


​
The swag levels are overloading.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 20, 2011)

My caterpie use bug bite absol dies.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

Mismagius literally feeds on fear. And can curse your ass just by hearing it.

You don't get more boss than that.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

zenieth said:


> While charizard is amazing. He is not Absol.
> 
> Charizard is obviously Revolver Ocelot



Hitmolee=Fox ?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Haunter haunting since '96.



hell   yeah


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> Haunter haunting since '96.



Haunters gonna haunt.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Mismagius literally feeds on fear. And can curse your ass just by hearing it.
> 
> You don't get more boss than that.



Has Mismagius ever had a *super form?* 



_Count the death tolls
Count the, count the death tolls_


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 20, 2011)

I like slakoth.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Haunters gonna haunt.






Gengar gonna geng.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 20, 2011)

The most badass ghost pokemon is haunter, mismagius is a pokemon for girls and sissies.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

Pipe just hating on Absol boss levels.

Haunter is Psycho mantis.
Treecko and its evolution are solid snake
chicarita is otacon


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

He's a ghost dragon nuff said.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

Wait no, Mew two is Psycho Mantis.
Haunter is the sorrow.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

Pipe said:


> The most badass ghost pokemon is haunter, mismagius is a pokemon for girls and sissies.



Haters gonna hate.jpg

Mismagius is far more useful than the ghastly family in battling .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

The fuck imgs not working ?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

Shit these are creepy .

 I bet cubey looks similar to this IRL .


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2011)

Gengar > Your nuts


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

Now what pokemon is worthy of the boss


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

.....Darkrai


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2011)

Hold up, there's a Ghost Dragon


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## WhoElse (Aug 20, 2011)

I guess nobody likes Slakoths.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Hold up, there's a Ghost Dragon



How is a Ghost Dragon gioio worthy ?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Begin Adventure!
> 
> *Hello.*
> *Welcome to Alternia.*
> ...





Terezi NO it's dangerous for girls to see Doc Alone.


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2011)

I've never seen it. What's the name?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

Little known pokemon factor:
Marrowak was suposed to evolve into kangaskan. The little kangaskhan baby in the pouch is a baby cubone. Baby kanghaskan takes it's mother's skull and tibia when she dies and turns into a weapon, and so is born a cubone


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I've never seen it. What's the name?



Gira-fuckingtina


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

Cubone's are illogical.

How can all of them take their mother's skulls that would drain their population like a friend .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Little known pokemon factor:
> Marrowak was suposed to evolve into kangaskan. The little kangaskhan baby in the pouch is a baby cubone. Baby kanghaskan takes it's mother's skull and tibia when she dies and turns into a weapon, and so is born a cubone





well fuck


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Gira-fuckingtina



Oh yeah 

I thought you meant a non-Legendary.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> well fuck


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

people didn't know this?

Why do you think marowack is called the batman of pokemon?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

because of the bone-arang?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

Cubones are purple, right?



Platinum said:


> Cubone's are illogical.
> 
> How can all of them take their mother's skulls that would drain their population like a friend .



Kanghastans.

They hatch from eggs.

And are immediately carrying a child.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)

For the record, The Electric Tale of Pikachu comic was the best thing since Pokemon Adventures. They actually made Ash cool. 

And Brock swaging.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Cubone's are illogical.
> 
> How can all of them take their mother's skulls that would drain their population like a friend .



maybe the father has a pouch too.

Which means every cubone marrowak and kanghaskan that has ever died without breeding causes irreparable damage to their numbers

Darwin does not care for them. Ouch


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Kanghastans.
> 
> They hatch from eggs.
> 
> And are immediately carrying a child.



Yo dawg I heard you like babies.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

Beedrill = the pain
Rayquaza = master miller


But who? Who is awesome enough for the title The Boss?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2011)

pokemans pokemans everywwhere


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 20, 2011)

To sidestep back for a moment, what are the chances Terezi goes Gog tiger, I mean there has to be a reason we haven't seen her symbol (Her symbol is not the same as Rose's).


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

you didn't double the v skotty.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2011)

that was a TYPO obviously.................


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> To sidestep back for a moment, what are the chances Terezi goes Gog tiger, I mean there has to be a reason we haven't seen her symbol (Her symbol is not the same as Rose's).




​


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

Noob is stupid a lot of the time Kt


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder who would like this the most


----------



## Pipe (Aug 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Cubone's are illogical.
> 
> How can all of them take their mother's skulls that would drain their population like a friend .



You can say the same for spiders, mantis and other types of bugs who eat their mates and procreators.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I wonder who would like this the most



this is a good picture


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

That image would be amazing if not for that giant flower of suck on kanaya's left hand side.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

zenieth said:


> That image would be amazing if not for that giant flower of suck on kanaya's left hand side.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

Pipe said:


> You can say the same for spiders, mantis and other types of bugs who eat their mates and procreators.



But not everyone of them wears the skull of their mom .

That's the illogical part, that means the population at best can never ever grow.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2011)

pretty sure not every baby becomes a cubone.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> But not everyone of them wears the skull of their mom .
> 
> That's the illogical part, that means the population at best can never ever grow.




Plat it's, pokemon.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Plat it's, pokemon.



KT have you ever went to bulbapedia? That place gives whole discovey channel background to the pokemons.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Plat it's, pokemon.



Yes I know it's pokeman but this just bugs me.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

So guys what do you like to play ?


*please someone get this obvious reference*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

*POKEMAHN !*


----------



## Stroev (Aug 20, 2011)

TV I need a tA avatar yo yo


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

ZIP ZOP ZOOBITTY BOP


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

O shit I forgot to ask Cross when do you go back to school ?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> O shit I forgot to ask Cross when do you go back to school ?



This coming Monday.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> This coming Monday.



What grade are you gonna be in ?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What grade are you gonna be in ?



Not sure I'm comfortable saying


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Not sure I'm comfortable saying



It's understandable


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It's understandable



Thanks for understanding. :dapperbrofist

edit: how is that not a real smiley?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *POKEMAHN !*



[YOUTUBE]OHFYJO9v5Xg[/YOUTUBE]

Thank you KT .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

My mom and my little brother are watching bleach together, someone adopt me.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2011)

If you think that is bad you should see my sister .

Though she is pretty cool .


----------



## Sylar (Aug 20, 2011)

Who would Garchomp be?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 20, 2011)

I can hear the opening theme  

Seriously, I'm thinking either Sunny or Zenith would make acceptable parents


----------



## Pipe (Aug 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I can hear the opening theme
> 
> Seriously, I'm thinking either Sunny or Zenith would make acceptable parents


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

Pipe said:


> snip



All of my hate


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Cubones are purple, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aphids are born pregnant.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 21, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Aphids are born pregnant.



Aphids: the Russian nesting dolls of the animal world.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 21, 2011)

Must... resist... joke...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

I was gonna make a patriots set after this one but this is getting set'ed


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I can hear the opening theme
> 
> Seriously, I'm thinking either Sunny or Zenith would make acceptable parents



Sunny being your parent ?

You would be dead in 12 hours son.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 21, 2011)

12 hours? That's only if Sunny doesn't just lock him in a closet and let him starve.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2011)

You would have a higher life expectancy with Mike as your parent KT....

Well if he doesn't set his son up on a date.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 21, 2011)

Puts a new meaning to needing a rubber for a date.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 21, 2011)

Getter 2 Mothergrub


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Puts a new meaning to needing a rubber for a date.






I imagine it would go something like this just replace goofy with Mike holding a toaster in his hand.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I imagine it would go something like this just replace goofy with Mike holding a toaster in his hand.



O god I'm dying 

But Sunny seems like he'd be a dad that would let me get away with shit. Also this 


*Spoiler*: __ 




The bread of the gods.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 21, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Puts a new meaning to needing a rubber for a date.



Oh god that's clever.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 21, 2011)

Well this thread got creepy real quick.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2011)

I would so be the dad from the "are you watching those girly cartoons?" meme.

Also
>dead within 12 hours
The only way that happens is negligence and them like doing something stupid and killing themselves or abuse and killing them.

As I have no reason to do anything more than give belt whuppins [/boondocks granddad] nor do I take KT for being suicidal, I think he can live through the day.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

(Awaits Zenith's case )


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

Some incentive


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2011)

So I leave this thread unsupervised for one day and suddenly Metal Gear Pokemon. Jesus Christ guys.

Also Stroev, Mootz wasn't too happy with his Psiiioniic set which was my fault shifting him around and being a dick, so he might be willing to give it to you? Then I can make him a set of his choice as apology.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2011)

Poketalk is better than bucket tier shit


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2011)

So I came in here when I sensed a disturbance in the Maryam.

What is you guys want?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> So I came in here when I sensed a disturbance in the Maryam.
> 
> What is you guys want?



Adopt KT as your child.


----------



## shit (Aug 21, 2011)

everybody's sets look so magnificent *____*


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2011)

Why exactly am I supposed to adopt KT?


----------



## shit (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Poketalk is better than bucket tier shit



I say thee nay


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Why exactly am I supposed to adopt KT?



I'm not sure anymore.

Something about his mom and sister liking Bleach.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2011)

Then I'm as useful to him as TV.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2011)

TV is pretty much the best babysitter ever.

The device, not the aussie.

The aussie would feed them to a dingo.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> TV is pretty much the best babysitter ever.
> 
> The device, not the aussie.
> 
> The aussie would feed them to a dingo.



New theory: Taurus Versant is actually part television.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2011)

He has a television for a head.

Like Lord Canti.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

And I'm the bucket tier (it's me ?)???


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey finally learns his place


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> New theory: Taurus Versant is actually part television.



You guys didn't know about that?


----------



## Sylar (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey you're the tier below bucket tier.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

Well now I know the next sprite design for TV 

The last one I made


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Well now I know the next sprite design for TV
> 
> The last one I made



...Where's the cape?


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

He has pink cowgirl boots


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> He has pink cowgirl boots



Those are brown


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

No his vest is brown. His boots are pink


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No his vest is brown. His boots are pink



They're different shades, how are you gonna tell me what color it is when I made it ?


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

That's not even a respectable argument KT.

"I made it so clearly it's a pink shade of brown. So it's still brown"

Wut


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd say a either a dark beige or a very light mahogany.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm the colorblind one and I can easily see that's a beige.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 21, 2011)

Also, they aren't cowboy boots.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

They look like them


----------



## Sylar (Aug 21, 2011)

See? Below bucket tier.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubeys gonna Cube


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Cubey you're the tier below bucket tier.



buckets still have two round surfaces.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 21, 2011)

Euclidean curvatures separate man from beast.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

TIL what euclidean means.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Euclid? The greek master of geometry


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

TIL means Today I learned.


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

IT KEEPS HAPPENING


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey what are you talking about.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2011)

til is also where you give money as tips.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> til is also where you give money as tips.



Implying money is not the standard form of tip-giving?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2011)

Sexual favors are fine too.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Sexual favors are fine too.



Best Dad Ever


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Sexual favors are fine too.



Best Email Signature Ever


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Sexual favors are fine too.



I knew I wasn't the only whore here.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 21, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I knew I wasn't the only whore here.



...you'd like Homestuck.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> ...you'd like Remchu.



Fixed


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2011)

Homestuck 


NEVER FORGET


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Homestuck
> 
> 
> NEVER FORGET



*pours one out*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 21, 2011)

It's either Metal Gear Pokemon: Solid Snivy or this stuff.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2011)

I bet the reason for the delay is Hussie is doing a mini flash of loading up disk 2 as he did before, when it was broken.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I bet the reason for the delay is Hussie is doing a mini flash of loading up disk 2 as he did before, when it was broken.



Hussie vs Lord English


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I bet the reason for the delay is Hussie is doing a mini flash of loading up disk 2 as he did before, when it was broken.



If so, I'm hoping for at least a minor callback to 

EDIT: Act 5 Act 2 map is up and it's huge.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> If so, I'm hoping for at least a minor callback to
> 
> EDIT: Act 5 Act 2 map is up and it's huge.



Expecting some mix of Doctor playing while going through the map.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 21, 2011)

> Oh snop.
> Posted on 19 August 2011 by Andrew
> 
> Most sincere apologies I will not be launching into the three month SBaHJ-skinned interlude I may have tempted you with like so much forbidden fruit.
> ...



Well darn.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 21, 2011)

Andrew said:
			
		

> And one more thing. New album dropping in a few days.



The suspense is still killing me


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8A0Mxm8mjY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Old school Eminem and Megolovania, it's all down-hill from here.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 21, 2011)

It goes better together than it should.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't stop listening to it...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 21, 2011)

Dat Neville.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 21, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> So I leave this thread unsupervised for one day and suddenly Metal Gear Pokemon. Jesus Christ guys.
> 
> Also Stroev, Mootz wasn't too happy with his Psiiioniic set which was my fault shifting him around and being a dick, so he might be willing to give it to you? Then I can make him a set of his choice as apology.


so the sign of Gemini being a whore going around to Cubey -> Me -> mootz?


----------



## geG (Aug 21, 2011)

From Tenebrais (music team member):



> And don't expect an end of the act for at least another month.





> I only know a very vague outline of the time left before the end of the act. But yes, it is most likely more than one month away.


welp


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2011)

right click

save as


----------



## Pipe (Aug 22, 2011)

UPDATE MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

DISK 2 PLUS FLASH

CALLED IT


----------



## Pipe (Aug 22, 2011)

Fuck yeah Gamzee isnt gonna get killed


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

HOPY SHIT

PANTSKAT V. GAMZEE

AND PAPS AND SHOOSHS

DAT ART

RIPPING THE FUCK OUT O THAT FLASH

CALLING THE SUFFERER ART BTW


----------



## geG (Aug 22, 2011)

Hahaha Karkat what the fuck are you doing


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 22, 2011)

OH MY GOD SUNNY WAS RIGHT ABOUT THE DISC TWO THING

shit Karkat what are you doing


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2011)

Need dat dolorosa art

ALso lol Karkat calming everyone down and Sollux totally missing Gamzee


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2011)

Shut the fuck up I'm trying to read an update

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

Art o the flash for those interested:


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 22, 2011)

Best flash
Best art
Best update
shoooooooosh


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

Part 2


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 22, 2011)

Sunny I love you.


----------



## geG (Aug 22, 2011)

Was there any of Karkat shooshin and pappin in those flash files?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

But yeah, I have no fucking clue what is going on


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2011)

Somewhere between freaking the fuck out and meeting terezi. Most likely while talking with Kanaya, Karkat obtained his inner tranquility.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

Geg said:


> Was there any of Karkat shooshin and pappin in those flash files?


Yeah but because they were manipulated, it wasnt a single solid file.

Like you have disembodied arms and sound effects and whatnot. For that, you'd probably be better just using a print screen.


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2011)

And my internet chooses now of all times to lag 

>14 fucking percent

Wut

Why


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

But here's Zenkat



And Egbertkat


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 22, 2011)

Well my first day of college is fucked, I'm too excited too sleep right now.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 22, 2011)

Enjoy


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 22, 2011)

WHAT THERE IS AN UPDATE?

So is this Karkat's blood powers at work or something?


----------



## Sylar (Aug 22, 2011)

Ahhhh good to have regular Homestuck back. 
**


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 22, 2011)

I am also looking forward to having the music from this update.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

>NOOB BITCHES ABOUT NO UPDATE.

>UPDATE

Clearly I am an anti-prophet


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> WHAT THERE IS AN UPDATE?
> 
> So is this Karkat's blood powers at work or something?



His Jegus powers Obviously.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> I am also looking forward to having the music from this update.


Pretty sure its been out.

/checks

Yup. Volume 7, track 6. The Carnival


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

Also TV you should have totally waited to Set yourself.

Those 2 pics kick the shit out of your set so throughly it's like what Andrew did to Scratch.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

I guess the shooshing is Karkat calming the rage in the bard.





Notice the eyes getting lighter and then drooping like old Gamz


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Pretty sure its been out.
> 
> /checks
> 
> Yup. Volume 7, track 6. The Carnival



Favorite song of the Album.


Also have you guys noticed that the Rags to Riches song of the exiles sounds like Pokemon. I noticed before but it never seemed timely to bring up.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Pretty sure its been out.
> 
> /checks
> 
> Yup. Volume 7, track 6. The Carnival



The exact same one? Huh. Thought this one might have been a remix or something.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 22, 2011)

IDE/THEORY: Another reason why Karkat is angry all the time is so he won't have any anger left to cloud his judgement when push comes to shove. In other words he's Jacuzzi Splot except with rage not tears.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## geG (Aug 22, 2011)

We've entered an endless recursion of paps


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

IDE/THEORY: Gamzee will fall down with Nak and/or HoNk as the sound effect.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


>


why boner


Geg said:


> We've entered an endless recursion of paps


shoosh


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 22, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> IDE/THEORY: Gamzee will fall down with Nak and/or HoNk as the sound effect.



I expect a "Doof" sound effect.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

Isn't kind of strange that Terezi was suddenly blacking Gamzee. You'd think she'd be feeling Platonic hate?


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 22, 2011)

^That's what I was thinking. And Sollux? Well I guess this part of the whole "bi-polar moodswing" thing that he has.

EDIT: Also new update Gamzee is almost asleep.

EDIT2: Elsewhere someone thought this:



> I thought it was the trolls wondering what Karkat was gonna do. Kanaya thought she might need to auspistice between them, Terezi thought Karkat might be black for him (his red quadrant belonging to her already), and Sollux is discussing with "Kanaya"/Lil Cal what kind of sexy Gamzee is to Karkat.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

What if Karkat actually knows Hokuto Shinken and the gentle paps will eventually cause Gamzee to explode?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 22, 2011)

The papping isn't working.
ABORT!


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 22, 2011)

Then he would be awesome and full of mangrit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Waveblade (Aug 22, 2011)

Jesus Christ how terrifying.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

Also this made me smirk when I read it



> AND THEN TEREZI STABS HIM IN THE BACK, OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE


----------



## geG (Aug 22, 2011)

Welp that didn't work


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

And I just realized Karkat has to fail or else the crying scene doesn't make sense.

Unless Gamzee is giving Karkat the hammer and KK is so overwhelmed with Joy.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 22, 2011)

DON'T WORRY KARKAT HAS IT UNDER CONTROL


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 22, 2011)

THE PAPPING IS WORKING AGAIN.

Hussie what the fuck are you even doing.


----------



## geG (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe the crying already happened

Maybe he did that and then was like fuck that and went into papshoosh mode


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 22, 2011)

Geg said:


> Maybe the crying already happened
> 
> Maybe he did that and then was like fuck that and went into papshoosh mode



Probably did. In the zillyhoo flash Karkat didn't have any of Gamzee's blood on him.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 22, 2011)

MOIRAIL GET.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 22, 2011)

So that's how an effective Moiraileigence works. I wonder what made Karkat realise that this was how he had to go about it?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2011)

I fucking died of awww


----------



## Sylar (Aug 22, 2011)

Good Moirail. Best Friend.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 22, 2011)

POWER OF FRIENDSHIP MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

> shoooooooshoooshooshoshshshshhhh
> Posted on 22 August 2011 by Andrew
> 
> The most recent animation was papped tenderly by the skilled hands of Vivus and Laz, and now their lovely artwork has shooshed into all of our hearts forever. Also the music is The Carnival by Jit and it is found in Volume 7.
> ...



For those that didn't notice that originally said August 19. Clear proof that hussie is also Lord English.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

Geg said:


> Maybe the crying already happened
> 
> Maybe he did that and then was like fuck that and went into papshoosh mode



You know that makes sense the fear of death eventually gave way to pure calm.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

Wait, shoosh pap?


God damn it it makes sense


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 22, 2011)

...Frendship?


----------



## shit (Aug 22, 2011)

HNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGG
THAT WAS SOO ADORABLLLLLLLE


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 22, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> DON'T WORRY KARKAT HAS IT UNDER CONTROL



_As I shoosh
Unlimited Pap Works_


----------



## shit (Aug 22, 2011)

I just noticed Karkat has no fangs
none
a full set of nubby teeth
like flat herbivore teeth


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

Look at the speed of those Paps Fist of the Fucking North Star right there. Gamzee's totally gonna explode


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 22, 2011)

Best update ever. :3


----------



## mootz (Aug 22, 2011)

that was a roller coaster


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2011)

More like... a carnival.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

GOOD FRIEND

BEST MOIRAIL


----------



## shit (Aug 22, 2011)

I like how sollux was so upset he was nearly falling in love with gamzee


----------



## spesh (Aug 22, 2011)

I had to seek out this thread because that was the cutest thing ever ffffffffff

Also anyone notice Karkat's green text? ...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

shooooooooshshooooshshooosh

I guess the green text signifies its something he learned from Jade


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 22, 2011)

moirails for life


----------



## MKS (Aug 22, 2011)

Fatality. FRIENDSHIP. Papapappapapapap


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

I still find Terezi's hate weird I mean if it's Platonic that's fine, but damn if it's romantic, I wonder if what's going through her mind is "You BASTARD you made me kill Vriska! Let's make out as I stab you"


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

That might even work on English I mean, sure he has Scratch who is willing to die for him, but bodyguards of important enough people are willing to die for them. So they could be strictly employee employer.

Karkat could be his first bro his morail if you will.


----------



## shit (Aug 22, 2011)

replace karkat with jade, and that's what's happening right now


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

And now we discuss how others will react to the development.

Also consider this Nepeta dead, because the troll she loved couldn't control his best friend, and didn't even avenge her.


----------



## shit (Aug 22, 2011)

bros before hos


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

shit said:


> replace karkat with jade, and that's what's happening right now



HOLY SHIT I can imagine Jade telling Karkat what to do.

FUCKASS stop you blithering and listen. I know how you can stop Gamzee it worked on Jack it should work on him too.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

Doodlemaster on what she drew for the flash:



> One of a set of troll ancestor drawings I did for the recent homestuck update, with my prompt being "HEAVY HANDED RELIGIOUS IMAGERY."


----------



## spesh (Aug 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> shooooooooshshooooshshooosh
> 
> I guess the green text signifies its something he learned from Jade



I've heard people say there should be a light green colour between Sollux and Nepeta, and I've just realised that Karkat is listed between them on the chump roll thing....


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh holy shit. Wow I mean damn. I mean it's not that bad but the shock of hearing it is really something.


I want to post it but, what are the rules against ultra explicit but non-insulting audio files?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)

Just post it


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah fuck it the audio isn't that safe for work but then again, you could say that about certain songs.


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2011)

I still wonder why he made The Disciple, Mary Magdalene



Nepeta's like the most innocent character


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

Her paint is made of culled Grubs.

She beats animals to death, and eats them. As a multiuniversal constant the younger they are the better so yeah she probably slaughtered whole families. And probably in a messy fashion.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah fuck it the audio isn't that safe for work but then again, you could say that about certain songs.



O god I only listened for 3 seconds, delete this post so no one has to hear it. 

Why, why did I ask you to post it ?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 22, 2011)

Okay so with all of this behind us I'm still confused about two things.

One, how does Sollux end up dying now? Gamzee's as calm as a motherfuck. Two, who in the blue hell was Doc Scratch referring to with 'Don't turn your back on the body'? I was almost sure it was going to be relevant to Gamzee, but he's still pretty much alive. And there aren't any other dead people anywhere near Karkat.

Also, did anyone else notice that sollux suspiciously disappeared near the latter half of the Flash? We see the image of his ancestor, but he himself is nowhere in sight. We only see Lil Cal.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2011)

I expect a twist next update involving the bard raging again.  Maybe with a WERE YOU EXPECTING THE EASTER BUNNY sbahj face somewhere as well.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

> One, how does Sollux end up dying now? Gamzee's as calm as a motherfuck. Two, who in the blue hell was Doc Scratch referring to with 'Don't turn your back on the body'? I was almost sure it was going to be relevant to Gamzee, but he's still pretty much alive. And there aren't any other dead people anywhere near Karkat.


Sollux: Well he already is half dead. o_0
Doc Scratch: He was trolling Karkat about with Kanaya


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Sollux: Well he already is half dead. o_0
> Doc Scratch: He was trolling Karkat about with Kanaya



Oh right right. I always end up forgetting about his other self dying.

As for the Kanaya bit, it seemed like he was addressing the matter with urgency rather than attempting to troll Karkat.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

No I'm pretty sure Hussie answered that somewhere down the line as being to troll with Kanaya

Something like

"If you had near omniscience and you were half puppet, you'd use your abilities for pranks, wouldn't you?"

So him having knowledge that Kanaya will be all rainbow drinker, he tells that to Karkat to scare the shit out of him.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> No I'm pretty sure Hussie answered that somewhere down the line as being to troll with Kanaya
> 
> Something like
> 
> ...



Ah, alright. Well I guess that makes sense. Guess they've got nothing to worry about then.

Other than Sollux fawning over Lil Cal. I'm also wondering about the significance of Doc's clock. And the effects Spade had on it when he whacked it with Crow's crowbar. If it had any timey bullshit powers it should have been rendered useless since that's what crowbar's crowbar does.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2011)

Papping soothes the savage beast.


Lol that needs to happen.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2011)

==> Karkat: Show him your paps


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 22, 2011)

Daaaawwwwww, friendship.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

internet I am infinitely disapointed no one has made a troll AMV to "What is this feeling" from Wicked


----------



## Pipe (Aug 22, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah fuck it the audio isn't that safe for work but then again, you could say that about certain songs.



WHAT THE fuck DID I HEARD?

also dawww friendship


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 22, 2011)

See, this is why you can't overlook a single sentence in Homestuck. Even the silly, non important ones foreshadow certain events.


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2011)

DISC 2 MOTHERFUCKERS



also yeah set

gotta rep dat tv


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2011)

Is this the end of murderous Gamzee ?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 22, 2011)

I figured Gamzee might do a 180 and snap, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope it isn't.

I want more murder.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

Speculation:

Pre-scratch, their relationships in the peaceful Alternia bled over effecting the relationships post-scratch

e.g.

Adult Karkat and Gamz were bffs.
Adult Karkat loved Nepeta
Adult Eridan was in a relationship with Feferi
Kid Dolorosa was bffs with Sufferer
Kid Dualscar romanced Mindfang

And so on.

Their past lives bleeding over, etc.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I hope it isn't.
> 
> I want more murder.



I got you covered Plat.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll admit I lol'd


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2011)

Gamzee is amazing in any iteration.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 22, 2011)

Sylar said:


> I got you covered Plat.



...I see how it is. I see, I see.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought the hipster glasses impair vision.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 22, 2011)

My glasses are prescription.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)

Skotty said:


> My glasses are prescription.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcA9LIIXWw&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)

Zeni what in gods name am I watching ?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 22, 2011)

fuck i lost it


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2011)

Karma chameleon.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Karma chameleon.



It was...different.

EDIT:Music thread ?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWhx-CtPmBU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIgZ7gMze7A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7mF85jdN8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Cs3Pvmmv0E&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucg44WDGkaE&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (Aug 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CBHRiKZY2fk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2011)

Ahahaha you poor thing KT

Here learn this and learn it well:

never listen to noob


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2011)

Is it now the music hour or something?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

I want to hear this song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5D-QPDGhCtM[/YOUTUBE]

mixed with

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve7TB0FggaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

I wanna hear that song mixed with this one

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqj4joaIrAg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh god


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> never listen to noob



how many times does this have to be said

idiots


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

I wonder if it's pyralspite that the Summoner is flying under.


Anyway, Mindfang has a title too, she is The Marquise.

I'm not sure if terezi's ancestor is the Neophyte, but Redglare is close enough to NegGlare, so I take it


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 22, 2011)

Music you say?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPlq6gbksnY&feature=player_embedded#at=189[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Music you say?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPlq6gbksnY&feature=player_embedded#at=189[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 22, 2011)

Music you say? 

GO GO GO GO GO GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 22, 2011)

New album out.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

Rippin' and uppin.

If a better copy comes out, someone link


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 22, 2011)

Derse dreamers is the best track on this hands down.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh hey somebody posted Yume Nikki, somebody knows quality.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Oh hey somebody posted Yume Nikki, somebody knows quality.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2011)

What mexicans know about my dreams


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

Uploading. Will have download link in a couple mins


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 22, 2011)

Fuck yeah Derse Dreamers.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

Fer y'all to download.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2011)

Bought it cause I could. Downloading atm.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't look at MSPA but I am curious who is make all these sets of yours


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2011)

That was me.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

The ones of the same pattern, TV made.

Things like mine which look damn sexy, I made.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)

Album looks cool, I'll listen to it after Queen stops doing magical things to my ears.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 22, 2011)

Tarus Versant do you have a post of them all, I really like them. I wouldn't wear it but I'd like to see the variety. Marvelous work.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Fer y'all to download.



Taunting me...


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2011)

Bioness ignoring Sunny

and the tradition continues.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 22, 2011)

Huh I'm not ignoring him.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZO69LpaSzw[/YOUTUBE]

Best cover EVER


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2011)

You'll catch most of them here, but besides mine and Zenieth, they're all in these two posts.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

He just ignored my taunt of TV.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

UPDATE

FUCK YEAH, MS. PAINT


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2011)

And it was good.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 22, 2011)

so that update


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2011)

And it was good


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 22, 2011)

And it was good.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 22, 2011)

Let there be moirallegiance.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

Go Ms. Paint do something.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 22, 2011)

> For the Knight looked upon his Bard all acting up and completely losing his shit and he did resolve to calmeth his juggalo ass right the fuck down. And so calmed down his juggalo ass was and would continueth to be for all time. And the Knight in totally settling a murderous clown's ludicrous shit down proper said, Let there be Moirallegiance: and it was so.



The man's a poet.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2011)

So what the fuck was the point of all that again? Backstory into their ancestors?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 22, 2011)

Because Hussie was bored and wanted to write about Ancestors?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2011)

I mean we're kinda left with a plot/exposition that hasn't moved much compared to how long this arc took, and a few dead trolls.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2011)

And to build up betty crocker


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 22, 2011)

Also first concrete sighting of Lord English.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 22, 2011)

Stroev, that's like saying ancestors as a whole are pointless.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 22, 2011)

Just bought Prospit & Derse


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Stroev, that's like saying ancestors as a whole are pointless.


Concerning the plot of Homestuck? Nah. But it was still cool to see
the troll's universe expanded upon regardless.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 22, 2011)

I liked learning about the Ancestors. It even gave me a new kismesis to love on.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 22, 2011)

> 8 tracks, 1 bonus item, size: 68.4MB



So what's the bonus item?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 22, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Concerning the plot of Homestuck? Nah. But it was still cool to see
> the troll's universe expanded upon regardless.



Well, you just explained what made this bit important.

There you go.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Concerning the plot of Homestuck? Nah. But it was still cool to see
> the troll's universe expanded upon regardless.



ancestors are vital to understanding trolls. 

There used to a perfectly happy and functional troll world who fucked up so they caused a scratch.
Doc Scratch took advantage of this new world and knowledge of the previous one to take Aradias ancestor and turn them into a viollent angry wasteland

One of the ancestors was a messianic figure who channeling calmed down Gamzee who was himself the cause of Scratch coming to be by channelling his own fucked up ancestor.

The other one was an imperial condescendor who used to the other ancestors in a tight political space-enviroment who ultimately caused in the great glub that killed everyone in the galaxy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

I think a fair amount of it is to build up paralels for when we'll see Adult John, Dave, Rose and Jade post scratch. And kid Hass, Grandma...

OH FUCK ME

THE GRANDSON IS HASS

BECAUSE OF THE POST SCRATCH ROLE REVERSALS, HASS WILL BE THE KID AND IT'LL BE GRANNY JADE


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

They are important because once upon a time, the trolls were the ancestors.
Without the ancestor's impact being displayed as a part of the ragnarok cycle they're bound in, you don't have grounds for many of their actions

It makes a lot more sense if you read it in one go


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 22, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> So what's the bonus item?



Maybe it's a secret track! : o


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> OH FUCK ME
> 
> THE GRANDSON IS HASS
> 
> BECAUSE OF THE POST SCRATCH ROLE REVERSALS, HASS WILL BE THE KID AND IT'LL BE GRANNY JADE



Yes. The grandson is Jade's grampa.



Haven't we reached this conclusion for a while now?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 22, 2011)

Grampa, Dad, Mom and Bro will be the Heros of Wind, Space, Light and Time respectively


----------



## Pipe (Aug 22, 2011)

The twins of Skaia, locked in combat's hold 
One a shadow of fate, one a heart of gold. 

Watch as we see the children who dream, 
Of worlds so unlike anything we've seen. 

Now, listen to the sound that has been rehearsed. 
The sound of dreams... of Prospit and Derse.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Yes. The grandson is Jade's grampa.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't we reached this conclusion for a while now?


Well yeah.

But this is the HOW.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Grampa, Dad, Mom and Bro will be the Heros of Wind, Space, Light and Time respectively



Actually is there any indication that they must play the same roles?

I mean one of them has to be Time, but the others are up in the air.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2011)

Makes me wonder if the current kids are gonna be looked at like the troll ancestors if the reboot does happen.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Grampa, Dad, Mom and Bro will be the Heros of Wind, Space, Light and Time respectively



I think it would be grandpa, grandma mom and bro, you know the other ecotbiology babies, if our theory is true dad is destined to disappear into oblivion.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 22, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Makes me wonder if the current kids are gonna be looked at like the troll ancestors if the reboot does happen.



Guardian stories get!


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 22, 2011)

Have the ancestors ever been shown as non-sillouettes?

I'm starting to think that trolls actually blacken over time...


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 22, 2011)

OFF TOPIC: Did you all know people were coming to the conclusion that this update was the END OF HOMESTUCK?

That's just silly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I think a fair amount of it is to build up paralels for when we'll see Adult John, Dave, Rose and Jade post scratch. And kid Hass, Grandma...
> 
> OH FUCK ME
> 
> ...



Sunny Presents: Doze - The Movie, coming to theatres 1989


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> OFF TOPIC: Did you all know people were coming to the conclusion that this update was the END OF HOMESTUCK?
> 
> That's just silly.


Average Homosuck fan response, obviously.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2011)

Assuming that all the kids escape the restarted universe how do you expect them to react to their adult counterparts?


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 22, 2011)

Like they would in a Disney movie. (idk some kids movie)


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 22, 2011)

Skotty said:


> You are my new friend...
> 
> it doesn't work for me :/


Hmm, it doesn't?


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 22, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Average Homosuck fan response, obviously.



I never get used to it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Assuming that all the kids escape the restarted universe how do you expect them to react to their adult counterparts?


Well for one Egbert will be a sprite having been cremated and Jade will be stuffed...again.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well for one Egbert will be a sprite having been cremated and Jade will be stuffed...again.



New Theory: All the original kids get prototyped into their 'respective' sprites.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 22, 2011)

Well Dave and Jade are already sprites. Its Rose and John's turn


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 22, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Maybe it's a secret track! : o



I only got 8 tracks and nothing that wasn't shown on the list.

And people thought this was the end? Really? What the hell?


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 22, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Hmm, it doesn't?


Probably cuz they're FLAC's actually...


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Hmm, it doesn't?


As for me, I finished downloading it, somehow it was extracted as .flac files for some reason (most things I DL and extract with filzip, but this was an RAR file that had the 7zip logo when it finished). So I play the first song, which came in at 9~ minutes, and sounded fucking exactly like this, just constantly looping:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFNKccJc5eo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Obsidian Towers was what I decided to try next.  It was something that sounded like the elder squiddle terrors, also looped.


----------



## geG (Aug 23, 2011)

> Those are the last updates you'll see until the end of act 5 animation.
> 
> This means there will be a major content freeze. I will probably not even begin serious work on the animation for a couple weeks. There's still a lot of prep work and organization to do. That, and I have to catch up on some other stuff, like work on books, sketches and such. All the stuff I've been neglecting for many months while working on the comic.
> 
> ...



Month-long hiatus guys

month

long

hiatus


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

We will be in Bucket Tartarus 

And Whoelse only gets on when there are updates


----------



## Stroev (Aug 23, 2011)

my body will not be ready for this wait


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKK

Well at least Doctor Who is coming back at the end of the week.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 23, 2011)

Good thing I'm no longer in vacations.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRifQw41qMI&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 23, 2011)

welp

killing self


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> welp
> 
> killing self



Think about the joeys TV


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 23, 2011)

Geg said:


> Month-long hiatus guys
> 
> month
> 
> ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Think about the joeys TV



you're right

they won't kill themselves.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

How will I live through this hiatus .

This will be the survival log to end all survival logs.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

I didn't even notice the new album lol.

Listening to that shortly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 23, 2011)

Plat get on msn you half-baked fishlover.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Now when you say half baked are you taking about plat being high or delicious broiled seafoody goodness ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't it be both with a side order of split fish?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Can't it be both with a side order of* split fish?*



There's always room for that


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 23, 2011)

Cause it always comes alone

HEYO


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Cause it always comes alone
> 
> HEYO


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 23, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 23, 2011)

MY BODY ISN'T READY.

GOG DAMN IT ALL

well at least Sunny is right Dr. Who is coming back.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> well at least Sunny is right



THE MADNESS IS ALREADY SETTING IN


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 23, 2011)

DEAR GOD IN HEAVEN WHAT HAVE I SAID!?!?!

GEG YOU NEED TO LOCK THIS THREAD FOR ALL OUR SAKES.


----------



## geG (Aug 23, 2011)

Maybe I will


----------



## Stroev (Aug 23, 2011)

Well at least I can talk about buckets in the Bathouse if this place is locked.


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh god no updates for like at least a month


Be prepared for the abysmal depths of buckets deeper than we've ever seen in this thread


----------



## Stroev (Aug 23, 2011)

Goobidi said:


> Oh god no updates for like at least a month
> 
> 
> Be prepared for the abysmal depths of buckets deeper than we've ever seen in this thread





Stroev said:


> Well at least I can talk about buckets in the Bathouse if this place is locked.


Well since Goobidi obliged, let's do this shit.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Actually is there any indication that they must play the same roles?
> 
> I mean one of them has to be Time, but the others are up in the air.



time and space are mandatory. Breath and light are pretty much a standard minimal too.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

By the way, I'm gonna be posting a lot less in this thread for the next month maybe.

It's too cruel


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah if I didn't feel responsible for NF's mspa fandom I'd bail too.


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

:<                        .


----------



## Sylar (Aug 23, 2011)

Month. Long. Hiatus. 

Sigh


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

at least Doctor Who comes back on the 27


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKK
> 
> Well at least Doctor Who is coming back at the end of the week.





noobthemusical said:


> MY BODY ISN'T READY.
> 
> GOG DAMN IT ALL
> 
> well at least Sunny is right Dr. Who is coming back.





Banhammer said:


> at least Doctor Who comes back on the 27



Bros.

Dr.Who.gif


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 23, 2011)

Sadly the time of the EOA will probably coincide with my Final Exams.
How will I take a test with a throughly blown mind.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't care if it is going to take a month, I'm still going to check for an update every day.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 23, 2011)

This is going to be a long month.


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

I sense posts beginning with "so I was rereading some things and noticed-" in the near future


----------



## Sylar (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm betting a lot of people are just going to reread the whole series...


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

gonna reread some PS myself


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

which is never a bad thing mind you


----------



## Sylar (Aug 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> which is never a bad thing mind you



In fact you could say...



That's a good thing.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 23, 2011)

We need another mustachio Doctor.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

I wear a mustache now, mustaches are cool *proceed to shoot his mustache off*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> We need another mustachio Doctor.


None of the doctors had a mustache


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice sets, broskis.

Damn, I need to catch up on MSPA.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 23, 2011)

You've got a month. Get on it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

Pace yourself Sage, you got a month to do it.


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 23, 2011)

A month?

Suddenly, catching up doesn't seem so important.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Just got hit by a earthquake hopy shit.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

You fuckers are also stealing our hurricane.

Irene was supposed to give me friday off school.

BUT NOOOOO

YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ARE STEALING IT FOR YOURSELF


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

you asshole I was legit scared.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> A month?
> 
> Suddenly, catching up doesn't seem so important.



Mexicans gonna mexican.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Just got hit by a earthquake hopy shit.



Oh ONE smallish earthquake, big deal .

Try living in California son.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Some funny guy on reddit about the earthquake 



> Perfect timing. Saves me the effort of stirring this martini.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Oh ONE smallish earthquake, big deal .
> 
> Try living in California son.



Pshhh Try snowstorms and hurricanes, then your a real man


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You fuckers are also stealing our hurricane.
> 
> Irene was supposed to give me friday off school.
> 
> ...



There is so much wrong in this sentence.



Platinum said:


> Mexicans gonna mexican.



You know me, my dear Plat. :33

I'm gonna post here for a day and then go back to the abyss of real life.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

Florida: Where it never earthquakes and hurricanes are our snow days.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Florida Land of Old People and Orange Juice


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

New set. :docgeta


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Just got hit by a earthquake hopy shit.



oh so that's what that shaking was
freaked us out


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> New set. :docgeta



Good. We dun need two sufferers.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

Very whotastic sunny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Good. We dun need two sufferers.


You missed the point of my set. Twas not a Sufferer RPing set, rather a SUFFERISM set.

Parodying christianity and prosthletizing christians


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You missed the point of my set. Twas not a Sufferer RPing set, rather a SUFFERISM set.
> 
> Parodying christianity and prosthletizing christians



Oh THAT'S why it was worse than TV's.

I had almost forgotten.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 23, 2011)

actually a reread of Homestuck sounds pretty good. Might go for that.


----------



## Didi (Aug 23, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> actually a reread of Homestuck sounds pretty good. Might go for that.



this



maybe


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You missed the point of my set. Twas not a Sufferer RPing set, rather a SUFFERISM set.
> 
> Parodying christianity and prosthletizing christians



Can't wait for 27 DW eppie, let's kill Sunny :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

DO I LOOK LIKE HITLER?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> DO I LOOK LIKE HITLER?



Um...

. . .


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> DO I LOOK LIKE HITLER?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope my new roomie is also a Hussie.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

Stroev just wants someone with dem lips.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

Platinum, I want you to do a journal entry every day of Hiatustuck


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

Almost forgot, shit baby, I legal.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

^ Happy birthday?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Platinum, I want you to do a journal entry every day of Hiatustuck



This.

This I can do.

Let me get the pen.



zenieth said:


> Almost forgot, shit baby, I legal.



Why are you advertising this ?

If you want me to blast you with hope like your beloved lesbian I am afraid i must decline.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 23, 2011)

Plat reserves his great white hope for

actually I don't know nor do I want to know


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Plat reserves his great white hope for
> 
> actually I don't know nor do I want to know



CD we all know you want to know .

But my great hope is used to crush those who oppose me into dust.

Manhands knows all about it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 23, 2011)

oh yeah Man Hands

how could I forget about her


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> oh yeah Man Hands
> 
> how could I forget about her



Because I have long since ground her into dust.

Man Hand's finest hour was when she had to wear dat kobe set I got for her. But alas she could not convert to the church of kobe.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 23, 2011)

at least Man Hands was thoroughly humiliated


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

>Talking to shit
> Plat thinks, you're talking to him
> Feel like Feferi for a moment


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Almost forgot, shit baby, I legal.



>ignores me


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Plat reserves his great white hope for
> 
> actually I don't know nor do I want to know



LB 

>awaits plat's response


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

KT you can't handle this cake.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Well they say the younger you are the more you appreciate sweet things.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

You want this cake?
I WANT IT


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> at least Man Hands was thoroughly humiliated



And that's all that matters



zenieth said:


> >Talking to shit
> > Plat thinks, you're talking to him
> > Feel like Feferi for a moment



If denial makes the rejection sit with you better than go ahead .



KizaruTachio said:


> LB
> 
> >awaits plat's response



LB can't handle the hope.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

You're like eridan more and more each day Plat.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 23, 2011)

KT vs Cross vs Whoelse vs Cubey.

Which one of you is youngest


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Cubey's young ? Smh he's giving a bad name to new ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Anyway I turn 16 in February


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

I refuse to believe cubey is older than 8.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

I refuse to believe an 8 year old is infatuated with horsecock


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cubey's young ? Smh he's giving a bad name to new ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Anyway I turn 16 in February



someone younger than me

finally


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cubey's young ? Smh he's giving a bad name to new ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Anyway I turn 16 in February



you make me feel so old


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You're like eridan more and more each day Plat.


Lonely and desperate?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

I turn 23 in March. 

ITT: ages


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> you make me feel so old



Silly CD, the justice that flows from within your veins makes age an nonexistent quantity !


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 23, 2011)

17            .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

The advantage of being young is that metabolism, I can eat as much cake as I want without a problem.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 23, 2011)

While waiting for MSPA to update again why don't you guys read


I swear it's worth your time, it starts of kinda slow, but when the plot comes it goes epic.

Also ITT: Webcomic suggestions.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

You are now entering the 30 days of survival logs.

Day 1: The Beginning of The Age of Buckets.

It is funny how in one day a life can change forever. For generations past this happened when man first walked upon the moon or when The Berlin Wall came crashing down. But for our generation it was the day of Monday the 22nd when a man known by the name of Andrew Hussie announced a homestuck hiatus that could stretch on without end. It is a day that will change my life forever.

The future is bleak, a month, maybe more of pure bucket faggotry awaits. I have already taken necessary precautions, stocking up on rations and purchasing the newest homestuck album. Alas their are only 8 songs on it, I must listen to them slowly over the coming days to lessen the painful withdrawals.

Even now I can see a fevered look in the eyes of my companions, they aren't going to make it. They WILL turn on me, but I will be ready.

I got this shit on lockdown.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Plat, no mention of youth or even cake eating ?


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I turn 23 in March.
> 
> ITT: ages



And I turn 24. Fuck I'm old


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 23, 2011)

That fanart is niceeeee.





zenieth said:


> You're like eridan more and more each day Plat.



Oh, is he?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

I think i'm going to turn this into a blog.

Like a giant ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Y/N ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I think i'm going to turn this into a blog.
> 
> Like a giant ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Y/N ?



Blogs aren't for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> The advantage of being young is that metabolism, I can eat as much cake as I want without a problem.



I can still do that too


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

This is the weirdest turn the thread has taken in a while.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 23, 2011)

I drew Aradia/Terezi today. But it's ugly so.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

Skotty you should draw Eridan as a sith lord :33.

And i'll make it a blog I guess.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> This is the weirdest turn the thread has taken in a while.



meh, we've had weirder


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Skotty you should draw Eridan as a sith lord :33.



I'd say ask Fang to do it, but you know how he is with Homestuck


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

"The Land of Buckets and Despair: One Man's Harrowing Account of Living In A World Without Homestuck"

That a good title?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 23, 2011)

good enough for me


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Skotty you should draw Eridan as a sith lord :33.
> 
> And i'll make it a blog I guess.



Ooooh! I'm always up for drawing Eridan.

Hiatusstuck: The Blog, The Life.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I'd say ask Fang to do it, but you know how he is with Homestuck



Fang needs to get his shit together on this asap.


Also CD I forgot to mention.

But I think one day we should cooridnate a "National Ultron Day" and all don sets of ultron and his gynoid destroying escapades.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Fang needs to get his shit together on this asap.



it's one of the very very few things we don't see eye to eye on 



> Also CD I forgot to mention.
> 
> But I think one day we should cooridnate a "National Ultron Day" and all don sets of ultron and his gynoid destroying escapades.



I'm totally down for that


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

How do you make a blog ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Fang needs to get his shit together on this asap.
> 
> 
> Also CD I forgot to mention.
> ...


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

I have the best title for you plat.

Since we'll have to deal with this shit alongside sunny

sandfagetstuck


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> How do you make a blog ?



You go to tumblr


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You go to tumblr



No a nf blog you dumb homo tool .

So you dongs can comment on my journey :33.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You go to tumblr



Do you have a Tumblr too? : o


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Do you have a Tumblr too? : o



I had one but I got rid of it because I wasn't happy with it. Once I get off my lazy ass I'll make a new one and  start blogging for real.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I had one but I got rid of it because I wasn't happy with it. Once I get off my lazy ass I'll make a new one and  start blogging for real.



Ooh, okay!
I'd post mine but I don't want to be exiled for a THIRD time so...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Ooh, okay!
> I'd post mine but I don't want to be exiled for a THIRD time so...



What do you mean by exiled ?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm joking.

Oh we're posting ages? : o I'm 18.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> No a nf blog you dumb homo tool .
> 
> So you dongs can comment on my journey :33.


Blog ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) here

_>Blog
>Post to your blog
> ????
> PROFIT!
_

Examples with mah blog.



As for age, 20.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 23, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> As for age, 20.



same     here


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Being able to buy your own booze, how does it feel ?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

all tumblr's I have come across have been girls.

KT are you a girl?

edit: I've been able to buy alcohol legally since I was 14, without Id.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

I like the image I put in it captures the spirit well .

also 19.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> all tumblr's I have come across have been girls.
> 
> KT are you a girl?



No                          .


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 23, 2011)

I know some guys on Tumblr.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Being able to buy your own booze, how does it feel ?



feels like I'm buying a break from reality 

bottles worth of breaks


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> edit: I've been able to buy alcohol legally since I was 14, without Id.



Are you made out of magic ?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't live in america.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> all tumblr's I have come across have been girls.
> 
> KT are you a girl?
> 
> edit: I've been able to buy alcohol legally since I was 14, without Id.



Where do you live, Mexico?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

I am not mexican either. Or any of those subsequent spanish countries


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I don't live in america.



What is this magical country that let's you drink at 14 ? 

Random question how old do you have to be to buy cigs ?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

Zeneith is from the father land .

Just about any European country lets you drink at that age KT.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

Not from Europe either.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 23, 2011)

_While we try to get our freedom
Fight in deadly combat
Yearn for always peace on world
It's only for the earth...

Everything been going right
In my yesterday
No one died, no one's sad, no one cried
Blue skies above!

Nothing but the devils get into this world of now
No way will it survive by your side
So we stand to fight!

Big crowds seem to gather round to see what we do
And dead grounds gonna be the ring for us
Now get set and go!

(Main Chorus)
Blowin' winds, beyond our feathers
Let us have the pressure
We will get to kick him now
Get your hands up so
I could shoot again.

For we tried to get our freedom
Fight in deadly combat
Yearn for always peace on world.
It's only cause your blood
Never dies
Fight it out!!

If we gonna have silence on losing many lives,
No one cared, they just passed by the cries
As they never know.
People say, sometimes you must be a heartless beast
Knowing we now forgetting the sides,
no memories
Your eyes makes me think about our world, on this round
And get back with my soldier, trust my voice,
Just get set and go.

(Chorus)

Many nights I've been a killer
but also our savior,
Though I never want to be
Give your hands with me
To take it again

For we tried to get our freedom
Fight in deadly combat
Yearn for always peace on world
It's only for the earth...
_


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Indonesia ?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 23, 2011)

I think I had a Portuguese friend who could buy alcohol really young but I can't remember.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm in the western hemisphere


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

3x top page get.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

It's not Canada for them it's 19


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Is it apart of western Africa ?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

I hail from the region that nikki minaj and Rihana come from


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I hail from the region that nikki minaj and Rihana come from



The fiery pits of hell?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Trinidadd                                           .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> all tumblr's I have come across have been girls.
> 
> KT are you a girl?
> 
> edit: I've been able to buy alcohol legally since I was 14, without Id.




14 not listed.

So one that's listed as 'None'

and in the Americas.

Narrowing it down to...

Cuba, Jamaica, or Uruguay

As she hasn't used any spanish words as far as I can remember, I'm inclined to think Jamaica.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The fiery pits of hell?



Plat those are like the 2 hottest women ever. This makes me very curious as to what Zeni looks like 


Did I just type that ?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes KT, Trinidad is a region and not a country, it is also a place where rihana is from even though she's Barbadian


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

Sunny shouldn't be that smart.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

I think I have some family on my dads side from that area.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Plat those are like the 2 hottest women ever. This makes me very curious as to what Zeni looks like
> 
> 
> Did I just type that ?


Nicki Minaj looks like an alien.

I first heard about her when they were saying of the nip slip on GMA.

I looked it up. notsureifwant.jpg


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Plat those are like the 2 hottest women ever.



Different strokes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Sunny shouldn't be that smart.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Nicki Minaj looks like an alien.
> 
> I first heard about her when they were saying of the nip slip on GMA.
> 
> I looked it up. notsureifwant.jpg



I'm an ass kind of guy 

>shrug

inb4blackjoke.text


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm an ass kind of guy
> 
> >shrug
> 
> inb4blackjoke.text


.txt?

Nah. I got an avi for that.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reTx5sqvVJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

Sunny is enjoying this.



KizaruTachio said:


> I'm an ass kind of guy
> 
> >shrug
> 
> inb4blackjoke.text



blackjoke.text


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm an ass kind of guy
> 
> >shrug
> 
> inb4blackjoke.text



I'm white as fuck and I also am a lover of ass.
High five bro?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, Sunny is wrong.

I mean he was close, I got jamaican relatives but I'm Bahamian.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I'm white as fuck and I also am a lover of ass.
> High five bro?



Fuck that are you stupid

















Fucking bro hug instead


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Oh yeah, Sunny is wrong.
> 
> I mean he was close, I got jamaican relatives but I'm Bahamian.


I hope you're ready for the hurricane


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Oh yeah, Sunny is wrong.
> 
> I mean he was close, I got jamaican relatives but I'm Bahamian.



Even on sunny's finest hour he can only come close .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 23, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I'm white as fuck and I also am a lover of ass.
> High five bro?



Whiter than Vanilla Ice?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I hope you're ready for the hurricane



Bitch that's gonna hit me too


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Even on sunny's finest hour he can only come close .



close but no cigar


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Even on sunny's finest hour he can only come close .



"Even if you shoot for Trinidad and miss you'll end up in Jamaica" Quality quote


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

/checks Bahamas drinking age

>18



You just must have had a bar/liquor store that didn't give a shit


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

>Hurricane
>Bahamas care level
>0%
>


----------



## Pipe (Aug 23, 2011)

Poor gringos and thier 21 legal age.

And lol hurricanes and earthquakes


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2011)

Sunny, that's every bar in my country.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Bitch that's gonna hit me too





Its pretty much going to plow through the Bahamas like a freight train o hot white hope.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

COUGHwaterCOUGH

EDITpipe


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Sunny, that's every bar in my country.


welp, so much for logic.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> "Even if you shoot for Trinidad and miss you'll end up in Jamaica" Quality quote



_Get together and feel alright_ indeed.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> snip



I live in richmond va so yeah I'm still fucked


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Fuck that are you stupid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRO HUG 
I'm so honoured bro


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> >Hurricane
> >Bahamas care level
> >0%
> >


I know the feel. We pretty much don't give a shit in Florida. Well the news does. But us people don't. We students think of it as like a snow day, an excuse to get off school.


/searches age of consent law in Bahamas

So that means you're 16 then? 

/searches age of consent in South Carolina

16 as well.

Huh, looks like you and Shit are good to go


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I live in richmond va so yeah I'm still fucked



First earthquake and now hurricane. Mother Nature sure as hell does not like you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2011)

Next up? Volcano.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2011)

KT, LIGHT THE FORGE!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

Well that was a pussy Earthquake, now Cali ? That's a whole different deal


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Next up? Volcano.



If Tommy Lee Jones walks through town, run for the hills.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh no, I'm 18. I'm legal by US standards.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

Smh

Minor tier is minor


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2011)

It also explains why I can tolerate Unknown level english.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> It also explains why I can tolerate Unknown level english.



But still need a translator for Akatora. I don't understand half the shit he's talking about.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I am not mexican either. Or any of those subsequent spanish countries



Wait, don't they speak Spanish in Trinidad ?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2011)

Fuck if I know, never met a trinidadian that was fluent in it.

Edit: Not even the rankest dialect could make Akatora make sense and that's saying something cause dialect can get rank.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 24, 2011)

Not even Akatora can redden what he spews.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWZ_CXqM584&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You want this cake?
> I WANT IT



You heard it here first, Sunny wants Zenieth.

Also 21.


----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm 20 years old


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Zeneith is from the father land .
> 
> Just about any European country lets you drink at that age KT.



drink smoke fuck tying to a leather harness on the ceiling with your ankles riding up against a schnoikel, europe is full of fun degenerates


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I think I had a Portuguese friend who could buy alcohol really young but I can't remember.



I'm in portugal. Fifteen is the minimal age


----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, Europe rules. It's 16 here in the Netherlands, and in most other countries it's somewhere around that age as well.


----------



## Monna (Aug 24, 2011)

Europe sounds great. By the time I was 21 I didn't even really care about buying alcohol any more.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah well, maybe, but skin parties are all the funner for it


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 24, 2011)

The temporary hiatus Andrew has put on the updates while he works on the end of act flash animation somewhat saddens me. I know the wait will be worth it, though, it usually is.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 24, 2011)

10 Minute long Flash. Can we survive till then.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

I decided that I'm gonna get me a pipe and see how it feels like, and whether I like smoking from it or not

Normal pipe that is. Not the other type. The one you can't take outside


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

It mighty be douchy, like wearing spectacles, but I have to try


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow I'm missing a lot itt.

Anyway, about the youngest-ness contest, I turn 15 late this September.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

Welp. My Neopets account is older than you.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8SdYz7cq04&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


Watch till the end


----------



## Monna (Aug 24, 2011)

It's Magical Girl Equius time~


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm just waiting for you lot to descend into lord of the flies level madness and slaughter each other


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2011)

THE BLOOD OF ALL YA MOTHERFUCKERS WILL BE MY FACEPAINT

honk )


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I do have an impalement of a cubey's head scheduled for monday, so I guess we cancel it?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 24, 2011)

ahahaha look at sunny guys he thinks he won't be the first one killed  adorable :33


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2011)

Also don't worry about the younglings. I mean what good is a world without their betters to let them know the correct path?


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 24, 2011)

As for the Homestuck withdrawal: 

I've got a whole pile of games I haven't finished so I'll probably get those finished. Also practising drawing. Also re-reading Problem Sleuth.

I'll be fine  

If worse comes to worse I'll go to town on the tags on the Skaia Image Boards when the site is up again. (Why is it so difficult for some people to tag properly geez?)


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Also don't worry about the younglings. I mean what good is a world without their betters to let them know the correct path?



Says the person with a Cat-3 headed towards them.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2011)

/sunbathing


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 24, 2011)

Age for being an adult if 18 in Mexico, but that doesn't stop people from drinking and driving at 15-16.

I'm 19 years old btw.


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm                28


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

I've done older


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

Hell I've done older this week


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> /sunbathing



_swag swag swag _


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2011)

is ban propositioning me?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2011)

I proposition you to post us sum pornstuck


----------



## shit (Aug 24, 2011)

*checks porn folder*
I've been slacking...

this'll have to do for the moment


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I'm just waiting for you lot to descend into lord of the flies level madness and slaughter each other


Who will be Piggy?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

shit said:


> is ban propositioning me?



Well this is a question that would take a while to respond. No? Yes?  Pikachu? Maybe depending on the location and wind conditions?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

Have you read runaways yet? this is a major deciding factor


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2011)

@Plat and others:

I was youtube surfing and came across this.

Bit of an appetizer for Saturday.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5xJeZyp8nQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

Let's kill hitler already.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2011)

So am I the only one that would totally give it to Ms. Paint?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I proposition you to post us sum pornstuck



jesus christ it's been three fucking days can't you people hold on to decency a little longer?



Cubey said:


> So am I the only one that would totally give it to Ms. Paint?



Evidently fucking not.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2011)

Hussie's giving it to Ms. Paint.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 24, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> jesus christ it's been three fucking days can't you people hold on to decency a little longer?



 Telly is that how you really feel about me.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERTcZV7uTFU[/YOUTUBE]

Australian football is the 2nd best football. Solid proof.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> @Plat and others:
> 
> I was youtube surfing and came across this.
> 
> ...



That was linked in the who thread a while ago.

But yeah can't wait for us to kill sum hilters.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2011)

And jesus the buckets.

My survival logs are going to get grim on day fucking two .


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 24, 2011)

I...I fapped.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 24, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I...I fapped.



You fap to most everything itt.

It's your defining trait.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> You fap to most everything itt.
> 
> It's your defining trait.



Actually the only thing I've really fapped to is E...Oh I mean porn of hot women yeah.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2011)

Can we survive this crisis?

I don't think we can, but I WILL.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And jesus the buckets.
> 
> My survival logs are going to get grim on day fucking two .



this should be good


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2011)

Let me search for an appropriately depressing stock photo and i'll get this bitch started.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

sunny you're a cuntbucket 
You have a DW video to post and your reference whovian is Plat.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That was linked in the who thread a while ago.
> 
> But yeah can't wait for us to kill sum hilters.


I stopped checking that thread because of spoilers and I have enough anticipation as is


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> sunny you're a cuntbucket
> You have a DW video to post and your reference whovian is Plat.


That's because Plat is my Whovian protege 

/pimped the whole series to him


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Let me search for an appropriately depressing stock photo and i'll get this bitch started.



Oh my God, yes.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

My lesbian senses were tingling what's going on

>See's dat pic

Oh giving reps to skotty is the thing that's going on


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2011)

*Day 2: It Begins...*

The night was a very cruel mistress. The piercing moans and haunting screams of my fellow comrades rang out mournfully through the empty and uncaring skies. I felt for them, but alas there was nothing I could do to alleviate their suffering. To pass the time I listened to Hallowed Halls for what seemed like hours. Over and over until I memorized it completely and during this monotony I drifted into a restless slumber. My dreams were not pleasant....

I awoke to crazed and feral shouts. Rousing myself, I left my shelter to investigate and what I say shocked me. I remember feeling a mix of revulsion and pity as I saw comrade pipe laughing manically, rolling around in a pile of buckets. His mind was broken, poor guy, he barely lasted a day. 

Holding back my urge to vomit I restrained Pipe with the help of Taurus Versant and Crimson Dragoon. We threw him into solitary confinement, hoping against hope that his crazy ramblings would cease. 

After an intense investigation we concluded it was cubey's suggestion that he would do Ms Paint that drove Pipe to the bucket. His punishment was quick and decisive, the equestrian images that he held so dear were burned in front of his eyes, though this did not sit well with fellow members Cadrien and KizaruTaicho. 

We are already falling apart. It is only day two and we have already lost a member to the bucket fever, god help us.​


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

Yet still no mention of lesbians


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 24, 2011)

did we burn those buckets

you need to burn them all

no exceptions


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Yet still no mention of lesbians



At least you were indirectly in it .



Crimson Dragoon said:


> did we burn those buckets
> 
> you need to burn them all
> 
> no exceptions



Of course the buckets were burned.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 24, 2011)

THE BUCKET FEVER


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Of course the buckets were burned.



excellent 

we must never ignore our safety protocols


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> At least you were indirectly in it .





Huey is not amused


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2011)

Skotty said:


> THE BUCKET FEVER



The big man wants us to keep it real about Buckets Skotty.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> excellent
> 
> we must never ignore our safety protocols



Of course, they were burned along with all contaminated toasters to prevent the spread of infectious diseases.



KizaruTachio said:


> Huey is not amused


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The big man wants us to keep it real about Buckets Skotty.



The big man?! *o* I'll listen to him about keeping it real!


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Wow I'm missing a lot itt.
> 
> Anyway, about the youngest-ness contest, I turn 15 late this September.



I thought I was the young one, the fifteen year-old.

I'm part of the majority ages :33


----------



## Pipe (Aug 24, 2011)

3 members /= part of the mayority 

and lol plat


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2011)

But what will you use to carry water to extinguish the fire?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 24, 2011)

Pipe said:


> 3 members /= part of the mayority
> 
> and lol plat



we are a community of youth

a strong, powerful community

it's hard and no one understands


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> But what will you use to carry water to extinguish the fire?



...Cups...?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> But what will you use to carry water to extinguish the fire?



We have hoses still you dumb homo tool this isn't the 1800's.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> we are a community of youth
> 
> a strong, powerful community
> 
> it's hard and no one understands



Yes I will lead the youth of this thread to an land away from the buckets and despair. These old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will no longer loom over us with superiority.

We will be the *Mavericks * of this thread until the break is over.





We might need them to buy us booze  though


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2011)

Kt is trying to be the leader of the homestuck goonie brigade


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Yes I will lead the youth of this thread to an land away from the buckets and despair. These old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will no longer loom over us with superiority.
> 
> We will be the *Mavericks * of this thread until the break is over.
> 
> ...



Sure I'll roll with it.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh hey look at that, Upstarts. A good foot up the ass should quiet them down.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 24, 2011)

Go back to school little kids.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Kt is trying to be the leader of the homestuck goonie brigade


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 24, 2011)

the main characters of Homestuck are even younger than us


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol old people


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> But what will you use to carry water to extinguish the fire?



sicker fires.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 24, 2011)

Vast expletive-tier rage.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2011)

Uva's face says it all.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 24, 2011)

only the youth can fight the evil prince

only us


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Uva's face says it all.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 24, 2011)

speaking of bucket-tier activities

you know what really blows?

living in Alabama


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 24, 2011)

Then.... go get laid with a blond redneck?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Then.... go get laid with a blond redneck?



but she's my cousin


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2011)

I could join the bathhouse.

But lolno


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I could join the bathhouse.
> 
> But lolno



I've always wondered what kind of debauchery get's posted there.

Like is it nothing but shitty cartoon porn ?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 24, 2011)

there's real porn there, too

well, I mean

I've heard of it


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2011)

It's a pretty awful place.

Not even good porn son and from what i've heard its only gotten worse.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 24, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> but she's my cousin



.      .      .


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> .      .      .



oh come on it was an Alabama joke and straight up obvious


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2011)

For KT...even though he can't see


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 24, 2011)

I hate you Sunny

I platonically hate you with all my heart


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay now time for good fanart


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 24, 2011)

now I hate you slightly less


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay I'll post my fanart--

Oh wait.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> For KT...even though he can't see



It's some Vriska shit isn't it ?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> For KT...even though he can't see



...Noob, where are you?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm browsing 413chan.

I saw a series of Kanaya reaction images you might like Zeni


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2011)

Kanaya looks good in those


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 24, 2011)

I whip my heir back and forth.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes I just saw that ahhhjsdasdj


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2011)

saving those.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay so I got 2 pics, one is some good shit. The other well let's say it's just like the animes.

What will it be?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

neither                     .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2011)

Oops, some of the gifs lost their giffyness


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> neither                     .



Sending both.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 24, 2011)

that's our noob


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 24, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Okay so I got 2 pics, one is some good shit. The other well let's say it's just like the animes.
> 
> What will it be?



Both   .

Because what the hell.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oops, some of the gifs lost their giffyness



No Kan don't shoot yourself. :'(((


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 24, 2011)

Bucket tier kills the kan


----------



## Pipe (Aug 24, 2011)

She is a vampire, vampires don't die that way.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 24, 2011)

You know if Andrew was a lesser kind of writer he would use the fact that Kan is hard to kill and can regenerate to use her as a punching bag for new villains...

Damn Imagine when BC comes she'll probably cut Kan the fuck in half.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Sending both.



Not gonna open it


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Not gonna open it



whatareyachicken.png


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey noob, you know that me being sealed doesn't mean I can't still neg you.


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 24, 2011)

I haven't caught up completely yet, but I finally restarted reading.

Noir being the cancer is awesome. (Yeah, I needed to catch up THAT BADLY)


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> whatareyachicken.png




Welp I did it I have to say, Vriska was obviously faking it.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Welp I did it I have to say, Vriska was obviously faking it.



Haha, see it was too awful.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I haven't caught up completely yet, but I finally restarted reading.
> 
> Noir being the cancer is awesome. (Yeah, I needed to catch up THAT BADLY)


That's not that far...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 24, 2011)

There's a hilarious story about a spinneret.

By hilarious I do mean deeply traumatising.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2011)

Of the mindfang variety?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

You bastards didn't do your job burning the buckets, I'm still being pm'd porn. (ironically all of it involves Vriska.)

This is exactly why we young mavericks seceded from you indecent fogies.


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That's not that far...



Wel, considering Hussie's schedule, I guess I didn't fall behind that far.

If Hussie was as active as before, there would be hundreds of new pages to be read. :33


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> whatareyachicken.png



I'd like to see this picture.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You bastards didn't do your job burning the buckets, I'm still being pm'd porn. (*ironically all of it involves Vriska*.)
> 
> This is exactly why we young mavericks seceded from you indecent fogies.



Not sure if "ironically" is the appropriate word.

More like "fittingly enough", if anything.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> whatareyachicken.png





Crossbow said:


> Not sure if "ironically" is the appropriate word.
> 
> *More like "fittingly enough", if anything.*



Not sure if I should pull out a  or a .


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Not sure if I should pull out a  or a .



Mission Accomplished

Press X To Continue


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Mission Accomplished
> 
> Press X To Continue


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGekslFMhr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2011)

OH FUCK, THATS WHAT I MEANT TO READ A FEW DAYS AGO

I was going to check if there'd been a Nuzlocke update.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

We need a nuzlocke thread in this section.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2011)

Nuzlocke just went mad updates and did like 3 in a month.

tiem for mewtwo


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Nuzlocke just went mad updates and did like 3 in a month.
> 
> tiem for mewtwo



Does this mean Nuzlocke was a lie all along ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 24, 2011)

no KT, YOU were the lie


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Hey noob, you know that me being sealed doesn't mean I can't still neg you.



Relax Z although cut in half which will cause the Empress to assume she's dead, she'll be fine. Ready to counterattack at the right moment...

Unless of course the empress knows and uses anti Rainbowdrinker weapons.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 24, 2011)

Stroev said:


> I'd like to see this picture.



Back to Nuzlocke set I see. Excellent.

1 comic remaining. I wonder what he plans to do after he concludes the R/FR arc.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

Probably platinum


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 24, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Nuzlocke just went mad updates and did like 3 in a month.
> 
> tiem for mewtwo


/catches up

HOLY

FUCKBALLS


*Spoiler*: __ 



NUZLOCKE WAS MEWTWO'S MINDFUCKERY THE WHOLE TIME @_@

I shat bricks.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QicWV2hUpbY[/YOUTUBE]

Gonna rewatch this series and finish KR Blade while waiting on Homestuck to come back. 

Also @Sunny how do you think it will end.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2011)

Death, Nuzlocke should end in pain and death and sadness.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Death, Nuzlocke should end in pain and death and sadness.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2011)

Also KT forward the pics to Stroev I'm in class and can't don't wanna risk opening them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Death, Nuzlocke should end in pain and death and sadness.







_"I'm in despair! The idea of such an ending has left me in despair!"_


----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2011)

Wasn't really surprised by the reveal. And while ruby is hilarious for the most part I think he' a douche. Hell I think they're all douches.

I hope for a wholesale slaughter.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

I did that 35 minutes ago

EDIT: @ Noob


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Wasn't really surprised by the reveal. And while ruby is hilarious for the most part I think he' a douche. Hell I think they're all douches.
> 
> I hope for a wholesale slaughter.




Well yeah I  agree most of the humans are unlikeable. But I haven't found a pokemon I didn't find enjoyable or at the very least entertaining.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2011)

the pokemon are cool. The only human I've liked so far is Erika and she's well a potheaD


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> the pokemon are cool. The only human I've liked so far is Erika and she's well a potheaD



Yeah I agree she was pretty chill/funny.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Wasn't really surprised by the reveal. And while ruby is hilarious for the most part I think he' a douche. Hell I think they're all douches.
> 
> I hope for a wholesale slaughter.



I love every character from nuzlocke, everyone have their funny moments. And the whole nuzlocke was mewtwo was kinda obvious.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2011)

Obvious as a brick upside someone's face


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I love every character from nuzlocke, everyone have their funny moments. *And the whole nuzlocke was mewtwo was kinda obvious.*



Really ? I was genuinely surprised, not evil Gamzee surprised but still surprised.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2011)

Well Mewtwo did appear way before when it started so yeah very obvious.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Well Mewtwo did appear way before when it started so yeah very obvious.



But Nuzlocke was giving Ruby advice before that.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2011)

It should have been obvious before Mewtwo appeared that something was off about Nuzlocke.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

Well yeah I will admit that, especially with the stuff that was going on at the beginning of season 2.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

O jim what happened to you.  You've done it you've gone full creeper.  (probably joking)

guild wars gold


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 25, 2011)

Not incredibly accurate, but I did my best.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2011)

5 Hours without any posts the death of this thread begins.

I say thread is dead in 1 week.


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

I wonder if there's a white blooded troll


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

I know black bloods are His Tyranny


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2011)

Can you imagine her reaction when Karkat goes.

HEY NEPETA SORRY BUT I DON'T LOVE YOU. ALSO I DECIDED TO FORGIVE GAMZEE SINCE HE'S MY BEST BRO, INSTEAD OF AVENGING YOU AND EQUIUS. HOPE YOU'RE COOL WITH THAT.


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2011)

>implying Karkat could conceivably win in a fight against any troll, much less Gamzee


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

that little slut Krakat loves everyone but nepeta


How tragic


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> O jim what happened to you.  You've done it you've gone full creeper.  (probably joking)
> 
> guild wars gold


God he looks like he's getting old


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 25, 2011)

Also re Nuzlocke:

I think what will probably happen is Mewtwo will end up reality warping and they'll end up Ruby's life reset in a new body for Pokemon Platinum.

Or it will go exactly as Lost.

With Ruby dying and finding all his pokeymans who have died. Or shit like that.

Never watched it.

Oh and Hurley the Snorlax taking over for Mew. idk how that shit worked.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 25, 2011)

^ Old      fart


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2011)

knight x princess
the ship works so well, it should be canon

equius should be knight btw, and karkat should be heir
puns aside, that would fit in more with their personalities
equius has nothing on karkat as far as a sense of entitlement goes
and equius is much more of a chivilerous type of guy imo


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2011)

/co/ said:
			
		

> You cannot argue that Hussie has not set this up that forgiving Gamzee is not the most likely outcome for everyone involved, just thinking logically and looking at all the foreshadowing to this outcome.
> First, Gamzee is insane, Hussie pointed out that Gamzee was crazy not because he was evil, but because his blood colour was fucking with his brain. Hussie also had Equius point out that if he didn't have a morail he's be a killing machine just as bad as Gamzee, probably a worse threat given his strength.
> Did the troll tolerate this threat all throughout their game? Yes.
> You can’t blame Karkat for not morailing sooner, their relationship was the other way around until the last update.
> ...




troll romance sure is weird


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

shit you cuntbag are you reading runaways yet?


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2011)

*vanishes*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 25, 2011)

That fanart is hideous.


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2011)

it's hilariously bad


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2011)

Terezi's reaction looks so terrible.


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

shit you better have made it to issue four before you make another post or I will be crossed


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 25, 2011)

So I'm in my accounting class.

And this slide came up.



SUCH DEPRAVITY


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

everyone's gotten gotten laid during econ classes sunny, grow up


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2011)

Karkat forgave the sins of the clown like a true troll jegus.


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 25, 2011)

I like how Gaddhafis makes it look like he has the Saddamstache


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2011)

I always knew obama was a juggalo .


----------



## shit (Aug 25, 2011)

I think the painted tear is pretty hilarious


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2011)

Nothing really exciting about to write a survival log on yet.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 25, 2011)

You know that's just baiting us to find the most grotesque fanart possible


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You know that's just baiting us to find the most grotesque fanart possible


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 25, 2011)

There's a depressing lack of dead Eridan fanart on DA


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2011)

.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay, so i pass by one of my friends and he says "Come walk with me for a bit" so i do.

And he says "So tell me about Homestuck".

I almost swooned.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 25, 2011)

Sunny is in pieces right now


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Okay, so i pass by one of my friends and he says "Come walk with me for a bit" so i do.
> 
> And he says "So tell me about Homestuck".
> 
> I almost swooned.



Did you tell him about the shooshes and paps?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 25, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Did you tell him about the shooshes and paps?



DAMMIT i knew i forgot something

Probably forgot other things too..

Well, he said he'd check it out regardless, so whatever.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

If a friend of mine said "come walk with me for a bit" I would be ashamed if I didn't get us in our knickers under the bleaches before the hour's end


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> If a friend of mine said "come walk with me for a bit" I would be ashamed if I didn't get us in our knickers under the bleaches before the hour's end



It's a guy though


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It's a guy though



Ban doesn't mind, apparently.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

Skotty said:


> snip


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 25, 2011)

did someone say the most grotesque fanart possible?

Because I'll find it. Anyone who's lurked HSG knows what I'm saying.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 25, 2011)

no TV, we're good


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 25, 2011)

Are you sure? I mean I've got google open right now and everything.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 25, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> did someone say the most grotesque fanart possible?
> 
> Because I'll find it. Anyone who's lurked HSG knows what I'm saying.



I could probably share some myself.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> did someone say the most grotesque fanart possible?
> 
> Because I'll find it. Anyone who's lurked HSG knows what I'm saying.



The only thing worse than the fanart is the horrible, *HORRIBLE *things they say they'd to to the characters.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 25, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Are you sure? I mean I've got google open right now and everything.



I'm pretty fucking sure


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> The only thing worse than the fanart is the horrible, *HORRIBLE *things they say they'd to to the characters.





			
				/co/ said:
			
		

> What if Rose spent weeks in agony, forcing herself not to masturbate to the thought of her own mother, as she felt like it would prove her mother was the superior being? What if the pressure inside of her slowly built up over the days, and she watched her mother's swaying hips, felt her mother's supple bosom press against her in each drunken hug, and savored every on-the-lips goodnight kiss her mother innocently provided? What if it would always culminate with Rose finding her mother passed out drunk on the couch or floor, undressing her, and hungrily performing multiple sexual acts with her limp body, desperate for release? And what if afterward she would redress her mother, drag her to her bed, and then spend the rest of the night mortified, cursing herself and promising that she would never do something like that again, knowing good and well that cycle would just continue?



             .


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2011)

:bucketgeta


----------



## Pipe (Aug 25, 2011)

/co/ is love


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

/co/ is suffering


----------



## Pipe (Aug 25, 2011)

There is no love without suffering.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

The only way to overcome suffering is with love


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

and vicodin


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

Mostly vicodin


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 25, 2011)

I've read worse


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

They have a thing on 4chan that shows the worst of HSG, I can show you if you want


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I've read worse


Do not quote me unless you want to see your challenge accepted**


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pSrwW6aTlc[/YOUTUBE]




This is worse than anything noob has posted. You've been warned.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

"An error occurred, please try again later"


I wonder what this means...


----------



## Pipe (Aug 25, 2011)

If you ignore all the generals threads, /co/ is a good place.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

Must be a sign from god telling you not to watch it.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

well who am I to disagree


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 25, 2011)

I dont think I want to know what you guys are discussing.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

miracles, miracles everywhere


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 25, 2011)

Tell you what, instead of bothering with shitty hsg and fanart and stuff, let's get a quality injection in here.

Here

Check this thread my friends.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Tell you what, instead of bothering with shitty hsg and fanart and stuff, let's get a quality injection in here.
> 
> Here
> 
> Check this thread my friends.



Giving TV all the reps all of them.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd.

Looks like we have a long way to go


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 25, 2011)

No seriously two comics are dumped in that thread and they're both just amazing reads. Best way I've spent my morning in ages.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 25, 2011)

good show, TV


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm drawing Fereri x Aradia I thought you guys might like to know. (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 25, 2011)

we only want to know if you plan on sharing it


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you have any of your previous work on file  Skotty ?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 25, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> we only want to know if you plan on sharing it


Sure. (◡‿◡✿) 


KizaruTachio said:


> Do you have any of your previous work on file  Skotty ?



(◡‿◡✿) nsfw and also badly drawn (◡‿◡✿) ill snip it after you reply


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

That's pretty good


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

I wish I couldsee  Equuius going Gamzee on everyone


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


>



 Am I the only one that thinks Gamzee might have Equius tier strength ?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Gamzee might have Equius tier strength ?



Nope. Considering Gamzee killed the guy, I can see this easily.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2011)

Hussie confirmed that false. Gamzee had merely subjuggulated equius so much that not even a single muscle of his bulged.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

it was stated that Equus neck muscles could have easily snapped the string


----------



## Pipe (Aug 25, 2011)

But there was a bulge on equius when gamzee subjuggulated him


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)

maybe if gamzee had strangled him there...


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2011)

Sunny is that you?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2011)

Actually I doubt Equius would have won even if he fought to the best of his abilities.

Chances are Equius was punching the crap out of the BK, yet both Gamzee and Vriska did more damage in a single attack than he did over time.

So it leads to my conclusion that Ancestor mode Vriska is STRONG.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> .
> 
> So it leads to my conclusion that Ancestor mode Vriska is STRONG.



She was able to parry Jack so I would think so.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 25, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I've read worse



EM's fanfiction 

Although in reality it's this


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 25, 2011)

ancestor vriska was stupidly broken


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2011)

Corollary, Equius would be able to wield Vriska's sword and she was just being a bitch by not giving him the code.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 25, 2011)

Elzam Branstein said:


> EM's fanfiction
> 
> Although in reality it's this



That is my favourite fanfiction.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2011)

Pretty good day, bucket wise.

I think i'll combine today's and tomorrows survival logs for twice the survival and twice the logs.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 25, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I think i'll combine today's and tomorrows survival logs for twice the survival and twice the logs.



How making less logs yields twice as many logs is beyond my feeble mind...


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Problem Sleuth fanart. <3


----------



## Pipe (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## spesh (Aug 26, 2011)

this thread moves so fast 



KizaruTachio said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERTcZV7uTFU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Australian football is the 2nd best football. Solid proof.



Aussie rules best rules.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Problem Sleuth fanart. <3



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Stroev (Aug 26, 2011)

More PS fanart!


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 26, 2011)

PIPE DON'T POST TEREZI ANCESTOR HUMPING


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

If you are, at least make it accurate


----------



## Stroev (Aug 26, 2011)

Which reminds me I saw a guy with Rufio's hair at an amusement park.


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 26, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> PIPE DON'T POST TEREZI ANCESTOR HUMPING



That isn't Terezi. It's Redglare if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd glare her down if you get what I mean.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

Whozzat           ?


----------



## shit (Aug 26, 2011)

Whocares      ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Whozzat           ?



Humanstuck Vriska.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

Needs glasses.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Needs glasses.



I agree           .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

You know, I get the feeling that Hussie based Vriska off an ex girlfriend.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You know, I get the feeling that Hussie based Vriska off an ex girlfriend.



I soooooo hope this isn't true.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I soooooo hope this isn't true.


But lets look at the evidence:

Hussie dressed as Pupa Pan.
Vriska acting like a bitch
Vriska hurting Tavros repeatedly
Their adventure ended as Tavros couldn't commit (Hussie commitmentphobe?)
Vriska dies by being backstabbed

Thus I postulate that Hussie dated a huge bitch and she wanted marriage or something and thus cheated on him. How he killed off Vriska was his passive aggressive revenge towards that broad.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh oh and adding to this theory.

Kanaya is a symbol of his loving side (same sign, etc) and Kanaya thus represents Hussie's broken heart.

And Tavros being his self loathing / social akwardness / self esteem issues


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

Actually, if I know something about psyche I'd say that is a likely theory save for one exception

Hussie is Vriska. Tavros is his ex.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> But lets look at the evidence:
> 
> Hussie dressed as Pupa Pan.
> Vriska acting like a bitch
> ...



Well I'd say if that was the case her character is more inspired by the acts of the past relationship rather than her character was based around the actual  girl friend. Like maybe the personification of a relationship gone a rye.


Now this is  what I think is more likely to of happened; Hussie himself was like that at one point. Maybe he was a dick to a girl at  and maybe took advantage of her (not in a rapey way in a scott pilgrim sort of way).

Not saying that I think Hussie is that type of person but I think it's more likely that he would put himself in a character rather than someone else. I think this could  be said about all the trolls/kids actually.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

smh What  Ban said in one sentence  took me 5


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunny trying to psychoanalyze hussie?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 26, 2011)

We have entered uncharted areas of the bucket graph wherein quality fluctuates more sporadically than has ever been recorded.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

*Day 3: The Calm Before The Storm*

Another restless night another new homestuck song to calm the nerves, but this is only a stopgap solution. In 6 more days the well will be tapped and I will truly be without new content, the thought of this frightens me deeply.

I awoke to see a return to semi normalcy. The Australian had brought some quality into the thread for which I was very thankful for. The bucket fever seems to have been contained though Pipe's irrational cries can still be heard echoing through the trees....

All in all today was a good day. But I must be vigilant, for as long as Cubey and Sunny lurk the thread we are constantly in danger of relapsing into savagery....​

Todays writeup coming later, i have some stuff for this one.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

Where's day 2?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

Who is now too fucking classy for Sunny


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Who is now too fucking classy for Sunny


I own one of those.



Its on my bookshelf. Next to my Elder Wand and under Starscream and my Desktop Dalek


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

is this even allowed it is quite 100d


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine is next to my Fedoras over the box of stetsons, one wardrobe away from my suit with a bow tie. 
 Unless you got all that and a fez I win


----------



## Sylar (Aug 26, 2011)

Skotty said:


> is this even allowed it is quite 100d



No buckets = no problems.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Mine is next to my Fedoras over the box of stetsons, one wardrobe away from my suit with a bow tie.
> Unless you got all that and a fez I win


I call bullshit


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope.

 got my two fedoras, one red one navy blue when I was taken to switzerland, my stentson in spain and the bow tie is because of a college thing.

You see, there's a sort of "fraternity" thing at my college. Except we all wear a uniform composed of a tuxedo and a black cape.

And instead of "brother" we're called "Doctor"


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

Rush lasts the whole year in portugal


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

I also got a grey long coat but that is just generic badassery than anything particularly whovian


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

:ho


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Closest to porncosplay stuck as you can get sunny 

greatest boss ever


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

Hot              .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

For zeni

greatest boss ever


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Very nice cosplays. Oh yes.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


>



Also that Jade oh my God. Beautiful


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Who is now too fucking classy for Sunny



Wait you appear to be implying there's something that isn't too classy for sunny


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Closest to porncosplay stuck as you can get sunny
> 
> greatest boss ever





KizaruTachio said:


> For zeni
> 
> greatest boss ever


I don't have a tumblr

And don't feel like making one to see it.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Wait you appear to be implying there's something that isn't too classy for sunny



As a Jack Harkness enthusiast I have to show some lenience to the Doctor's standards


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I don't have a tumblr
> 
> And don't feel like making one to see it.



If Zeni gets on I'll show the Kanaya ones.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a picture of a Kanaya:


----------



## Sylar (Aug 26, 2011)

No shame at all huh? 

Just what you'd expect from an Eridan fan.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Where's day 2?



I posted day two two days ago .


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylar said:


> No shame at all huh?
> 
> Just what you'd expect from an Eridan fan.



Why do you guys hate me for loving Eridan.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Also cosplay bucket tier achieved.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also cosplay bucket tier achieved.




Argument invalid


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

I was talking about the kan holding the bucket image KT.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I was talking about the kan holding the bucket image KT.



What the hell are yo-

>Looks at the bottom of the last page 


Oh, OH. I didn't know that was there. 

I'm so disappointed Skotty such filth.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2011)

smhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Screw you guys.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I posted day two two days ago .


I missed it. 

Link.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 26, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm so disappointed Skotty such filth.



The word "disappointed" implies something better was to be expected.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I have a picture of a Kanaya:


Tremendous filth.

Quality cosplay.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> The word "disappointed" implies something better was to be expected.



that's a good point


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

shut thef fuck up


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Where did you go wrong ? Such promise such innocence,* WASTED. *

EDIT:I got ninja'd by awesome fan art. Still hurt though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2011)

she is like the demon temptress sent to lure us to the bucket side


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I missed it.
> 
> Link.





I am compiling it in blog form for easy access.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

oops i keep dumping fanart in here oh well


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh derp. I read that but forgot the first one since the first one was underwhelming


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh derp. I read that but forgot the first one since the first one was underwhelming


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> she is like the demon temptress sent to lure us to the bucket side



like that succubus from South Park, but with buckets


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> like that succubus from South Park, but with buckets


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh derp. I read that but forgot the first one since the first one was underwhelming



Thanks sunny .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2011)

Platinum be honest do you really want a compliment from sunny of all people


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

I was complimenting?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Platinum be honest do you really want a compliment from sunny of all people



This is an excellent point.

Day 4 writeup incoming.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Day Four: More buckets arrived today and everyone cried.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2011)

Besides you


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 26, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> she is like the demon temptress sent to lure us to the bucket side



Most unnecessary use of the clause "from South Park" I've seen in a while.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I was complimenting?



No that's the point sunny .


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

I did cry.  Just not over buckets.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

What's happening to us ?! 

And dammit where's Who ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2011)

She can be the shoulder devil, the bastion of depravity that this thread continuously steers towards.

Now who is the shoulder angel, that's a good question. Thinking Cad. The fact he's here less than her explains why we skew more to the bucket side but when he is here he's always attempting to bring purity and nobleness and that shit.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

*Day 4: The Allures of Temptation*

Like the forbidden fruit hanging from the Tree of Knowledge some, no matter how hard they try,  cannot resist the bucket. The intrinsic knowledge that some will relapse into savagery is necessary to survive in this cruel uncaring world. I am well aware of the usual suspects, the cubey's and the sunny's of the thread, but who else has those hidden dark urges buried deep inside their hearts? These poor hopeless creatures, for one born of hope like me knowing that their is not one drop of it for most of these wretches pains me so. But I must soldier on, as a force of quality in these trying times.


It is the fourth day since our uncaring god announced his hiatus, and time has yet to begin the healing process, quite the contrary, our situation only festers with age.  The day started out promising with Problem Sleuth than quickly returned to the mean with weird humping fanarts and sunny psychoanalyzing our lord and savior.  But as hope seemed lost decently attractive cosplayer pictures were posted and all was well. But all is never well here in degenerate hell....

For sure enough bucket tier cosplay photos arrived to the beat of hellish drums and sickening flutes, as if the horrorterrors themselves were reveling in this degenerate majesty.

The image was purged, purified and sterilized by the sickest of fires. And for now we settle in for another harsh night.

But for once I am hopeful. Tomorrow our salvation arrives in the shape of a blue police box, new episodes of Doctor Who are on the horizon and that makes my hardships just a little easier to bear....​


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

> But for once I am hopeful. Tomorrow our salvation arrives in the shape of a blue police box, new episodes of Doctor Who are on the horizon and that makes my hardships just a little easier to bear....


Yeahhhhh boyyyy





> She can be the shoulder devil, the bastion of depravity that this thread continuously steers towards.


in my dream i am the bitch queen its me


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2011)

truly a gripping tale


----------



## shit (Aug 26, 2011)

so

just heard of Metastuck

have I been missing out on awesome before now?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2011)

absolutely not metastuck is a terrible terrible thing

comradestuck was better last hiatus


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2011)

That was a nice read Fagginum. I think everyone in this thread is bucket-tier to some extent, though


----------



## Stroev (Aug 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *Day 4: The Allures of Temptation*
> 
> Like the forbidden fruit hanging from the Tree of Knowledge some, no matter how hard they try,  cannot resist the bucket. The intrinsic knowledge that some will relapse into savagery is necessary to survive in this cruel uncaring world. I am well aware of the usual suspects, the cubey's and the sunny's of the thread, but who else has those hidden dark urges buried deep inside their hearts? These poor hopeless creatures, for one born of hope like me knowing that their is not one drop of it for most of these wretches pains me so. But I must soldier on, as a force of quality in these trying times.
> 
> ...


too good; read twice

tg;rt


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

Metastuck?
Comradestuck?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2011)

metastuck is /co/'s Homestuck General, Deviantart, Tumblr and the MSPA Fora personified and in a session.

comradestuck is Cold War Russian's in a session.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds lol.

Link.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> truly a gripping tale





Cubey said:


> That was a nice read Fagginum. I think everyone in this thread is bucket-tier to some extent, though





Stroev said:


> too good; read twice
> 
> tg;rt



It's nice to see someone reads my ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ramblings.



Taurus Versant said:


> comradestuck is Cold War Russian's in a session.



lol that sounds amusing


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *Day 4: The Allures of Temptation*
> 
> Like the forbidden fruit hanging from the Tree of Knowledge some, no matter how hard they try,  cannot resist the bucket. The intrinsic knowledge that some will relapse into savagery is necessary to survive in this cruel uncaring world. I am well aware of the usual suspects, the cubey's and the sunny's of the thread, but who else has those hidden dark urges buried deep inside their hearts? These poor hopeless creatures, for one born of hope like me knowing that their is not one drop of it for most of these wretches pains me so. But I must soldier on, as a force of quality in these trying times.
> 
> ...





I must know what happens next


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> She can be the shoulder devil, the bastion of depravity that this thread continuously steers towards.
> 
> Now who is the shoulder angel, that's a good question. Thinking Cad. The fact he's here less than her explains why we skew more to the bucket side but when he is here he's always attempting to bring purity and nobleness and that shit.



that's me

a crude, vicious angel, but an angel nonetheless


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2011)

CD stop thinking of the goseigers that never were, we'll never see the wrath of heaven


----------



## Stroev (Aug 26, 2011)

but angels are for wussies


----------



## shit (Aug 26, 2011)

MS has some nice fanart
it's overtaking the 4chan HSG threads

thighhighs


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2011)

MS           ?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

Stroev said:


> but angels are for wussies



unless the angels are the wussies. Then we're fucked


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Stroev said:


> but angels are for wussies


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> CD stop thinking of the goseigers that never were, we'll never see the wrath of heaven



I will bring heaven's wrath to you all, don't worry


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish there were wheeping angels the size of parrots that you could tame into a pet and have them on your shuolder like some sort of pirate


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh FUCK no


----------



## Sylar (Aug 26, 2011)

Wrong angels WRONG ANGELS!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

imagine that hanging over your fucking shoulder


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I wish there were wheeping angels the size of parrots that you could tame into a pet and have them on your shuolder like some sort of pirate



That would be the last pirate I ever want to meet.



Skotty said:


> Oh FUCK no



Don'tblink.jpg


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> imagine that hanging over your fucking shoulder





Platinum said:


> That would be the last pirate I ever want to meet.
> 
> 
> 
> Don'tblink.jpg



Some how I am more terrified of the weeping angels.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

everyone is more terrified of the Weeping Angels


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

So I just started Game of Thrones.

Episode 2: Bran's dog mauls the shit out of his would be assassin.

GOOD DOG
BEST FRIEND


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That would be the last pirate I ever want to meet.



I would always be the last pirate anyone would ever meet


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> So I just started Game of Thrones.
> 
> Episode 2: Bran's dog mauls the shit out of his would be assassin.
> 
> ...



You've started GOT


IN THE END OF AUGUST OF 2011


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

I resisted until I saw this today.



I thought it the first episode.

TURNS OUT THAT WAS WHOLE FIRST SEASON LOL

Also it made for good porn. Better plot than most porns.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I resisted until I saw this today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mere raxacoricofallapatorius level.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also it made for good porn. Better plot than most porns.



sunnygonnasun.jpg


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

Either its a decent, uncensored, show

OR

Its a pretty fucking amazing porn


As plots for porn are usually pretty crappy, I think I'll go with the latter. Its a bit more flattering.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

if you just started then you don't have all too many grounds to comment on plot

wait at least on season 4 to completely realize how thoroughly your mind has been blown since episode 1


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

>Dog mauls Prince
>Prince is a little bitch

GOOD DOGS
BEST FRIENDS


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

You will learn to hate Joffery with every fiber of your being .


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

make sure to get me direwolf cubs when my babies are born to protect them of danger

like being eaten by direwolves


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You will learn to hate Joffery with every fiber of your being .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> if you just started then you don't have all too many grounds to comment on plot
> 
> wait at least on season 4 to completely realize how thoroughly your mind has been blown since episode 1


I can comment however I want.

My opinions are fluid.

I was very bored at the beginning of Problem Sleuth. But as I had nothing to do and was bored in class, I carried on. It took me a month to get really into it.

But eventually I did and came to love it.

But it was a bore for a while. Same with Homestuck.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Problem Sleuth had me hooked. It took me a bit to get into Homestuck though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Problem Sleuth had me hooked. It took me months and months of TV telling me to go catch up on it to get into Homestuck though.



fixed        .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol TV .


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> fixed        .



Nope it was Jade who got me back into Homestuck, sorry love.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

You came for the jade but stayed for the prince of hope .


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I can comment however I want.
> 
> My opinions are fluid.
> 
> ...



oh, you most definitely _can_

The same way after the Red Viper's fight you _can_ come to this thread and say "boy I had no idea what I was talking about"


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You came for the jade but stayed for the prince of hope .



No no my cousin Jade  shit I forget that mix up
that second part is VERY true though


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my God pek


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh okay good.

Besides only Shit likes Jade here .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> imagine that hanging over your fucking shoulder



That'd be fucking metal.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKko8STTS-o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2011)

page 413.

More people like Jade than Eridan here anyway


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> page 413.
> 
> More people like Jade than Eridan here anyway



I like both of them


----------



## Pipe (Aug 26, 2011)

Game of Thrones is awesome

Love this scene
[YOUTUBE]uI2WKeJpV8o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 26, 2011)

Woo best page.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> page 413.
> 
> More people like Jade than Eridan here anyway



Eridan is in a lot of people's top 5's here while jade is usually the last kid on anyone not named shit's rankings .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah but that implies in the overall listing the kid's don't rank most of the trolls


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Eridan is in a lot of people's top 5's here while jade is usually the last kid on anyone not named shit's rankings .



I'm staying close to you. <333


----------



## Pipe (Aug 26, 2011)

Eridan>Jade


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Eridan is in a lot of people's top 5's here while jade is usually the last kid on anyone not named shit's rankings .



Jade is in my top 5 kids.


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That'd be fucking metal.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKko8STTS-o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPvRBiQY6lo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Jade is in my top 5 kids.



I honestly don't get why people like Rose more than Jade


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

I found John:


KizaruTachio said:


> I honestly don't get why people like Rose more than Jade



Kanaya/Rose?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPN1WbDs0io&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pipe (Aug 26, 2011)

Rose>>>Jade


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 26, 2011)

OH WOW I JUST REALIZED HOW THINLY VEILED THE WAR OF THE ROSES REFERENCES ARE

Lannister -> Lancaster
York -> Starrk
Targaryen -> Plantatgenet


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Rose>>>Jade



Saving the Main Chars life, thinking up the plans for the scratch, AND making the new universe >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Anything Rose has done.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPN1WbDs0io&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Considering I actually watched this shows my level of love for him because I never watch videos.
Also the pick up lines totally worked on me.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 26, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Saving the Main Chars life, thinking up the plans for the scratch, AND making the new universe >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Anything Rose has done.



Not to mention she's a better character.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 26, 2011)

Everyone>Jade


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Saving the Main Chars life, thinking up the plans for the scratch, AND making the new universe >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Anything Rose has done.



Team killing sure is helpful. 

Btw, we're not having this same topic popping up again.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Saving the Main Chars life, thinking up the plans for the scratch, AND making the new universe >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Anything Rose has done.



Rose amused me more

shit is over bitch

fucking over


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Everyone>Jade



Jack fodderizes Rose at full power

Jade smacks Jack in the face with a newspaper.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Rose amused me more
> 
> shit is over bitch
> 
> fucking over


----------



## Pipe (Aug 26, 2011)

Half the bad things that happen to the kids session is Jade's fault and the whole new universe was Kanaya doings, Jade is just the puppet.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Jack fodderizes Rose at full power
> 
> Jade smacks Jack in the face with a newspaper.



Jack fodderized anyone he comes across. That's not exactly a negative.

Blame the Bec side of him not getting the job done against Jade. Hence why he's getting the Crew to take care of the job for him.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Pipe said:


> *Half the bad things that happen to the kids session is *Jade's fault and the whole new universe was Kanaya doings, Jade is just the puppet.



What to the bolded

I also fail to see how getting advice amounts to being a puppet 


Kanaya just sped things along obviously Jade and Dave were doing fine on their own for a while.


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2011)

Rose and Jade both suck. Rose sucks slightly less than Jade though. And she managed to keep my interest up with the Grimdark power-up vs Jack even though she died.

Jade is completely snorlax.jpg


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ONW7LXaPns&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Rose and Jade both suck. Rose sucks slightly less than Jade though. And she managed to keep my interest up with the Grimdark power-up vs Jack even though she died.
> 
> Jade is completely snorlax.jpg



Wait till the end 

You might have missed something


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Jade> Rose ?

uvaface.jpg


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't we just talk about hot troll lesbians and stop fighting


----------



## Pipe (Aug 26, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Can't we just talk about hot troll lesbians and stop fighting



seconded     .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-RuqP_4uqw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

looooooooool


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb9xxlvJhlU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2011)

jesus christ this is worse than any bucket tier

this is

serious business 

Never again


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

serious business in my MSPA

say it ain't so


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> jesus christ this is worse than any bucket tier
> 
> this is
> 
> ...



Some people are forgetting the subtitle of this thread.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1Adfo62CtE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Some people are forgetting the subtitle of this thread.



I almost forgot 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEzDZMt8ydw&list=FLJT5Go4wNzW_1RDFlKxFxrQ&index=19&feature=plpp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

The next time you guys fight I might have to write an essay talking about how lovely Eridan in to make all you haters cry.


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2011)

Eridan is a horrible character.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

I will completely ignore said essay


----------



## Pipe (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]j7fHhpKWr_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

He's half of wwhat he used to be.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Now everything is back to normal even if it is at a sad cost


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> He's half of wwhat he used to be.



separation tends to do that to a man


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Eridan is a horrible character.



You are just plain horrible.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> He's half of wwhat he used to be.





Crimson Dragoon said:


> separation tends to do that to a man



H8 u so much


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

Plat bringing down the heat


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You are just plain horrible.



Only half as bad as Eridan, so cut me some slack.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

Skotty said:


> H8 u so much



don't get me wrong, I'm flattered, but you're just not up to my standards


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHR7Tg6Lp2M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Only half as bad as Eridan, so cut me some slack.


I


Crimson Dragoon said:


> don't get me wrong, I'm flattered, but you're just not up to my standards



hate you all
in a platonic way


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

if you say so

either way, it's all  on my end


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

People getting torn up about this.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

Eridan may be in pieces, but at least he had a soul

a genocidal soul, but a soul nonetheless


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm going to bed but I will be back with buckets (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

Unlike some toasters. At least they have something in common.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__96be1LBFI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2011)

People spilling their guts out over Eridan smh.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I'm going to bed but I will be back with buckets (◡‿◡✿)





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Unlike some toasters. At least they have something in common.



Eridan is a far more sympathetic character than a toaster, at least 

some actually feel quite cut up about him while soulless appliances only get laughed at by everyone


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TsEpDS7-Mw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



> Eridan is a far more sympathetic character than a toaster, at least
> 
> some actually feel quite cut up about him while soulless appliances only get laughed at by everyone



Cut down in his prime.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)

Suddenly I wanted to neg Cubey but I can't be arsed right now.
I leave you with this:


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Cut down in his prime.



we saw the chain holding him together was cut


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Suddenly I wanted to neg Cubey but I can't be arsed right now.
> I leave you with this:



Their relationship can't be severed.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 26, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Eridan may be in pieces, but at least he had a soul
> 
> a genocidal soul, but a soul nonetheless



A genocidal soul of hope is better than the average soul by far.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> A genocidal soul of hope is better than the average soul by far.



Amen to that


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> A genocidal soul of hope is better than the average soul by far.



it's also better than no soul at all


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 26, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Suddenly I wanted to neg Cubey



one of us one of us


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

I haven't gotten that far in ME2 the companion missions are to fun 

Except Jack I fucking hate her


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRjmeiKdqBo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



> I haven't gotten that far in ME2 the companion missions are to fun



I finished the mission where you had to recruit Mordin Solus just earlier.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]SVdZexZVzlw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70HBtjweBDo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ada9xsMnm4&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oESy4-VvBpc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JtWuq3ges4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JtWuq3ges4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



People injuring themselves for our amusement .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 27, 2011)

always good for a laugh


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_kkB-mIkT4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFFnQ1KbwjY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYxr3r1BHIY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pipe (Aug 27, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


>


----------



## spesh (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh yes.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 27, 2011)

Sunny is the latest Ep of Dr. Who in the OTP yet?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't think it's out in the UK yet? 

fire axes yehhhh


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2011)

I did that a long time ago. Got a pretty sweet title and land.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 27, 2011)

"Land of Butterflies and Dolls"

"Queen of Peace"

...What the shit?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh hey, zeni lived


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 27, 2011)

You are the Rogue of Might in the Land of Mushrooms and Fortification.
Your chumHandle is digitalGeneticist

Your interests include IMMATURITY and SCIENCE.
Your wield the wandKind specibus and have combined your SHITTY WAND with your BOUNCY BALL and TESLA COIL to create your awesome weapon.

The consorts of your land are neurotic midnight blue geckos who like swimming.

Ah this is pretty accurate to what I would make.


----------



## Didi (Aug 27, 2011)

You are the Queen of Verve in the Land of Rays and Flow.
Your chumHandle is queasyDerivative

Your interests include VIDEO GAMES and BOTANY.
Your wield the makeupKind specibus and have combined your LIPSTICK with your SONIC PLUSHTOY and WATERING CAN to create your awesome weapon.

The consorts of your land are neurotic multi-colored hamsters who like friendship.



godfucking dammit


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 27, 2011)

You are the Bane of Peace in the Land of Plastic and Pistons.
Your chumHandle is apocalypseQuestioner

Your interests include ART and ARCHAEOLOGY.
Your wield the explosivesKind specibus and have combined your DYNAMITE with your GIGER PAINTING and JADE FIGURINE to create your awesome weapon.

The consorts of your land are violent green dragons who like philosophy.


FUCK YEAH, I WIELD NUKES


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 27, 2011)

You are the Page of Love in the Land of Variety and Sweets.
Your chumHandle is forgottenCountryman

Your interests include ENGINEERING and GAMBLING.
Your wield the gloveKind specibus and have combined your GLOVES with your CAR BATTERY and PLAYING CARDS to create your awesome weapon.

The consorts of your land are violent teal camels who like pranks.

So I'm like Gambit sort of. imokwiththis.jpg


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm rolling again, dammit.

Edit: 


> Land of Crossroads and Quarry
> 
> Mage of Shape.
> 
> ...



Now we're talking.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 27, 2011)

Land of Rubber and Terror

Queen of Death
Your interests include Engineering and Immaturity.

You wield the pistolKind specibus and have combined your Revolver with your Plane Replica and Push-me Popper to create your awesome weapon.

Your chumHandle is silentExplorer.

The consorts of your land are depressed sky blue bluebirds who like nature. 




hehe-intreting


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 27, 2011)

itaintapopperbtw


----------



## Pipe (Aug 27, 2011)

You are the Sage of Toil in the Land of Cliffs and Treasure.
Your chumHandle is misguidedLuminary

Your interests include VIDEO GAMES and COLLECTIBLES.
Your wield the spearKind specibus and have combined your POINTY STICK with your SHITTY ROGUELIKE BURNED TO CD and REPLICA LIGHTSABRE to create your awesome weapon.

The consorts of your land are hyperactive neon yellow chameleons who like science.

I'm ok with this


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 27, 2011)

^ Lightspearber

That's pretty fuckin sweet.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 27, 2011)

Land of Annoyance and Disease

Spy of Dawn 

Your interests include Art and Meta.

You wield the bowKind specibus and have combined your Bow & Arrow with your Pencil and Problem Sleuth Poster to create your awesome weapon.

Your chumHandle is forgottenHyperdrive.

The consorts of your land are rambunctious indigo griffons who like friendship.

yes.

yes is the correct answer.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 27, 2011)

> Land of Scales and Apathy
> 
> Monk of Light
> Your interests include Collectibles and Meta.
> ...



Best weapon ever?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 27, 2011)

Your chumHandle is *grimTesticle*.
why is that so funny to me?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 27, 2011)

DOCTOR WHO LINK NOW AVAILABLE

CLICK LINK IN SIG IF YOU WANT


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 27, 2011)

I just got it from Kirsty.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 27, 2011)

Traitor


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2011)

ETT reads mspa now? Nice.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 27, 2011)

ETT's had a PS set for god knows how long, Raichu


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> ETT's had a PS set for god knows how long, Raichu


 
Oh yea.....it was PSleuth related

;o


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 27, 2011)

Plat. Skotty. Ban.

Jesus that episode...

Hold me.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Plat. Skotty. Ban.
> 
> Jesus that episode...
> 
> Hold me.



98percentownoa

bythewayiamonapaceithaeweymiing.howagravating


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Plat. Skotty. Ban.
> 
> Jesus that episode...
> 
> Hold me.


 
whathappened? I havent watched doctor who in a while bros


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 27, 2011)

I haven't seen it yet, I was hoping to watch it on BBC America, because I'm half deaf and they have closed caption.

edit: HOLY SHIT my mom saw its about hitler and she might watch it with me fuck YES


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 27, 2011)

You are the Foe of Bliss in the Land of Bubbles and Steppe.
Your chumHandle is fortuitousBlacksmith

Your interests include BIOLOGY and SCIENCE.
Your wield the maceKind specibus and have combined your MACE with your CRAB CLAW and VIAL OF MERCURY to create your awesome weapon.

The consorts of your land are rambunctious beige salamanders who like skateboarding.

Bitch you think you get to be happy on my watch? *maces*


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2011)

^ KO those manders lol....



lol why does the Skotty kid want to spend time with his mom.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 27, 2011)

RemChu said:


> lol why does the Skotty kid want to spend time with his mom.



because I love my mom 
so


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _whoSPOILER_ 



hopycrap.i-thought-river-wuz-gonna-regenerate-into-the-octor.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 27, 2011)

While its obvious that the Doctor that is killed is The Flesh Doc

if the Doc really truly does die, I want what happens next to be this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XCx9yxjZyI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

But replacing Calipso with River and Barbosa with The Master


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 27, 2011)

an the pearl with the tardi


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 27, 2011)

ban you seem kind of excitable today


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> ban you seem kind of excitable today



i_am_on_a_broquen_computer,_have_to_avoi_certain_queyz


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 27, 2011)

WELP


----------



## Stroev (Aug 27, 2011)

Flashes won't be as exciting.

AND IT'S STILL A WHOLE FUCKING 30 VOLUMES HUSSMEISTER.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> WELP



Oh hell yes.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 27, 2011)

> that is like garfield book collection territory
> 
> but i only wasted like 2 years on it instead of my whole life like jim davis did



       .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> WELP



That's our hussie.

Also lol at his background.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2011)

That wallpaper


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 27, 2011)

Appropriate music:

*Spoiler*: __ 

















Alternatively:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pipe (Aug 27, 2011)

disfruten


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 27, 2011)

That gif is amazing.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 27, 2011)

Woolim Ent Girl Group to debut soon?

Some people have too much time on their hands.


----------



## geG (Aug 27, 2011)

How the hell would a HS book work


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 27, 2011)

miracles


----------



## geG (Aug 27, 2011)

lol he also says there may be a SBAHJ book in the works

That would be so deliciously horrible


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 28, 2011)

Someone kind of drew this for me oh my GOD.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2011)

> Land of Insomnia and Irrigation
> 
> King of Hope
> 
> ...



wooooooooooooo

I guess


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2011)

I am not giving a shit if I did that late or some such nonsense


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 28, 2011)

King of Hope

Prince of Hope

CD forever one step above Platinum


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2011)

even random generators know the pecking order


----------



## EnterTheTao (Aug 28, 2011)

RemChu said:


> ETT reads mspa now? Nice.



Doze.jpg


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2011)

doze riding slowpoke


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 28, 2011)

All the moves are being busted.
All of them.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 28, 2011)

I need the source of those dance gifs


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 28, 2011)

Woolim Ent Girl Group to debut soon? ^


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 28, 2011)

and of Tin and Reflection
Bard of Doom

Your interests include ARCHAEOLOGY and SCIENCE.

You wield the staffkind specibus and have combined your POOL CUE with your SUIT OF ARMOR and CARBON NANOTUBE to create your awesome weapon.

Your chumHandle is solarProtagonist.

The consorts of your land are STUPID NEON YELLOW CROCODILES who like SCIENCE.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah that was a cool episode. Rory once again proving he is beyond any other companion.
Can you imagine what would have happened if Rory had to spend a few months in that time period. WWII would have lasted 5 months tops.

Also Although Sunny's suggestion for what happens if it really is the doctor would be awesome. I still think if it's the doctor, another incarnation of the doctor will come from the future and save his own ass. Or what if one of the Doctors TL relatives is actually alive.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 28, 2011)

Priest of Death
Your interests include Meta and Paleontology.

You wield the 2*3dentKind specibus and have combined your Trident with your SBHJ poster and Preserved Amber to create your awesome weapon.

Your chumHandle is ballisticNotation.

The consorts of your land are helpful hot pink penguins who like money.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 28, 2011)

@Cross Rerolling the way of the weak.

Saw the grandma comment KT.


> Land of Zen and Steam
> 
> Bard of Dawn
> Your interests include Paleontology and Geology.
> ...



My Land contains inner peace suck it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 28, 2011)

No, it was something about the hurricane but I knew if I said something one of you would  say something fucked up like "No hurricane here I'm home safe . Good luck asshole." Then I probably would have went off so I decided to keep it to myself.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 28, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> @Cross Rerolling the way of the weak.



Queen of Peace was beyond unacceptable.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Land of *Rubber and Terror*
> 
> *Queen of Death*
> Your interests include *Engineering *and *Immaturity*.
> ...



It'z_uncanny


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 28, 2011)

No insanity going on at the moment, that's unfortunate I was actually looking forward to it.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2011)

we_got_time


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 28, 2011)

Putting this here because MY HEART.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 28, 2011)

d'awwwwwwwwww


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> d'awwwwwwwwww



what he said.


----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2011)

^ yeahthat


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 28, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Putting this here because MY HEART.



:33

d'awwwww


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2011)

Daaaaaaaaw


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 28, 2011)

Good dad
Best bro


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2011)

when_you_got_a_puppet...


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 28, 2011)

Smuppets for life.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 28, 2011)

oh WOW you guys thought I was a bucket whore? Shameful.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 28, 2011)

Skotty said:


> oh WOW you guys thought I was a bucket whore? Shameful.



Pointing out those worse than you does not better yourself

-American sports legend, Charles Barkley


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 28, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Pointing out those worse than you does not better yourself
> 
> -American sports legend, Charles Barkley



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a39b0Svsf8U[/YOUTUBE]

Truly a poetic man.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2011)

Skotty said:


> oh WOW you guys thought I was a bucket whore? Shameful.



Rory_WiIIiamz,_Dumpazz


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh man Dat Who episode .


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2011)

btw


I do hope all of you have played the best game of all time


namely


Tales of Game's Presents Chef Boyardee's Barkley, Shut Up and Jam: Gaiden, Chapter 1 of the Hoopz Barkley SaGa



Because it's great


and has Barkley


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

Sweet Bro and Hella Dad


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

Goobidi said:


> btw
> 
> 
> I do hope all of you have played the best game of all time
> ...




You aren't a real man if you haven't.


----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2011)

Goobidi said:


> btw
> 
> 
> I do hope all of you have played the best game of all time
> ...



quoting because I hate being the last friend on the page


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

Also survival logs coming later on in the day .


----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm still awaiting the sequel with all my heart


The Magical Realms of Tir na Nog: Escape from Necron 7 - The Revenge of Cuchulainn: the Official Game of the Movie - Chapter 2 of the Hoopz Barkley SaGa


But alas I fear it will never come


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

Some day Didi, someday....


----------



## Pipe (Aug 28, 2011)

Is that game real or you guys are just messing around.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

It's a real game.


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Is that game real or you guys are just messing around.



You've never heard of it?


----------



## Pipe (Aug 28, 2011)

No, I don't really worship Barkley unlike you guys, but I heard about his comic of him vs godzilla.

I don't care about basketball.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

Pipe I am disappoint.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 28, 2011)

Basketball is not a big deal here in Mexico, the only time everyone was interested in it was when Space Jam was on cinemas.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

NO EXCUSES PIPE


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 28, 2011)

My friend got me to like the Lakers. :33


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

Skotty said:


> My friend got me to like the Lakers. :33



Lol Skotty you are a laker fan too?


This is why eridan fans are the best.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Lol Skotty you are a laker fan too?
> 
> 
> This is why eridan fans are the best.



Oh fuck yes I was expecting back lash honestly.
We are the greatest.


----------



## Didi (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't give a shit about basketball



but that game is fucking hilarious and you should definitely play it Pipe


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Oh fuck yes I was expecting back lash honestly.
> We are the greatest.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 28, 2011)

Wait, wait...

Wait what. I'm going to google this to check your seriousness about it.

/speaking of barkley game.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

It's a fun game ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Barkley approves.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2011)

man, we would never joke about a Barkley game


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

I kind of feel like putting on my infinity gauntlet kobe set again now .


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 28, 2011)

Well... I must say I was very entertained by the game's preview.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 28, 2011)

Also this


I really like this.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 28, 2011)

I just watched the parting ways. 

I'm not sure if I'm sad as fuck because I'll never the the same doctor again. Or happy as shit because he's not dead.

Feels weird man.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 28, 2011)

SOMEONE EXPLAIN THESE FEELINGS


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 28, 2011)

Don't be that way man. Tennant is wonderful.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

Also i'm slowpoking like a boss and just did the land generator thing



> Land of Ambiance and Stability
> Spy of Hate
> 
> Your interests include LITERATURE and SCIENCE.
> ...



I kind of dig that chumhandle actually .

And that actually sounds like a good alchemy combination for my rp character .


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 28, 2011)

Doctor Who and Homestuck bring all my feelings.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 28, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Don't be that way man. Tennant is wonderful.





I haven't gotten that far yet, I'm still sorting out all these emotions and feelings.

My  teen angst only makes it harder.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 28, 2011)

I love my strife specibii

I wield nukes


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

But i'm totally doing the flash bang + steampunk alchemization in the future in our sburb rp .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 28, 2011)

The hurt it won't go away



A new set is the only option.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

The 9th doctor was a boss.

But I can guarantee that your teenage wangst will find resonance with Tennant's Doctor .


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 28, 2011)

I cried during the Doctor Who from last night Plat.  I'm a huge pussy for that show I swear.


----------



## WhoElse (Aug 28, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I cried during the Doctor Who from last night Plat.  I'm a huge pussy for that show I swear.



I think I cried about 5 times so far.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

The doctor needs to use his sonic cane more often.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 28, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I think I cried about 5 times so far.



Father's Day makes me bawl like a baby and I cried for like an hour over 4.13 because of Donna.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 28, 2011)

_sigh_ Let's see what the tenth is all about.


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Also this
> 
> 
> I really like this.



I DAAAAAWWW'd real hard pek


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

*Day 5: For One Day Everything Was Okay....*

Fan fiction is the coping mechanism of the masses. For ones who reject the absent reality and substitute it with a fanciful world of their own choosing. Today was a mass exodus to that imaginary world and while this would normally entail an alright day there was more in store for us.


The first words of substance from the departed Andrew Hussie arrived. Announcing a collected book form of Homestuck that would in all likelihood span a vast thirty volume collection. That is a lot of feelings and emotions. Perhaps because of this the awful lurking menace was kept at bay for just one day and in the night we were handed another treat.

The Doctor returned, and even more importantly Rory returned. Not taking shit from no one Rory punched Hitler in the face, threatened to shoot him and shoved his nazi ass in a closet like a real man. Oh and The Doctor and River Song did some stuff but i think we were all too busy focusing on Rory to take it all in.


All in all today was a very good day.​


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *Day 5: For One Day Everything Was Okay....*
> 
> Fan fiction is the coping mechanism of the masses. For ones who reject the absent reality and substitute it with a fanciful world of their own choosing. Today was a mass exodus to that imaginary world and while this would normally entail an alright day there was more in store for us.
> 
> ...


Oh God Rory. Rory, Rory, Rory.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh Skotty of the Tumblr, has there been any quality Whostuck?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh Skotty of the Tumblr, has there been any quality* Whostuck*?





> *has there been any quality Whostuck?
> *





> *quality** Whostuck*





> *Whostuck*




All is right with the world


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh Skotty of the Tumblr, has there been any quality Whostuck?



My friend drew Eridan as the Doctor. And someone else did too.
But only me and Plat like Eridan so.
I did see Doc Scratch and Rose for DWstuck a while back though.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 28, 2011)

>Types it in tumblr, sees only one fan art 




Maybe there will be more next time. 

EDIT:  I found a new one but I'm so early in so I don't know  the references so I'm not sure how good it is.....


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2011)

My Doctor Dave and Doctor Jade sig remains the best who stuck art i have seen.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 28, 2011)

I got a homestuck recruit :33


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I got a homestuck recruit :33



Congrats   !


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I just watched the parting ways.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm sad as fuck because I'll never the the same doctor again. Or happy as shit because he's not dead.
> 
> Feels weird man.



Traveling with the Doctor always feels like it will last forever. But eventually you'll part ways it's the way things are.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I just watched the parting ways.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm sad as fuck because I'll never the the same doctor again. Or happy as shit because he's not dead.
> 
> Feels weird man.


You always are like  and RAGE when a doctor leaves.

But the new ones always grow on you. ALWAYS.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Smith is going to be hard to top though.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 29, 2011)

FUCK 

YES




HELL
FUCKING
YESSSSSSSSS

Damn I wanna go to a rave party now. Sucks that there aren't any around here or that none of my friends around here really rave (not that I do tbh)


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Party up in this bitch.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 29, 2011)

Platinum bringing quality literature once again. 

Smuppet Tardis is the best tardis. Amy Jade and Master Gamzee is cool too.

I think I have the stock for Plat's old Doctor Dave and Jade set, anyone want it?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol at Nic Cage and Seahorse Dad being in it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Platinum bringing quality literature once again.
> 
> Smuppet Tardis is the best tardis. Amy Jade and Master Gamzee is cool too.
> 
> I think I have the stock for Plat's old Doctor Dave and Jade set, anyone want it?



I dumped that image in the fanart thread iirc.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 29, 2011)

KT being the first to bail on the ancestor set, why am I not surprised


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I just watched the parting ways.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm sad as fuck because I'll never the the same doctor again. Or happy as shit because he's not dead.
> 
> Feels weird man.



Everyone_haz_the_zame_FeeIingz_untiII_tennant

They're_ztiII_upzet_but_they_moove_on

You'II_go_through_the_zame_thing_when_Matt_Zmith_zayz_heIIo.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> _sigh_ Let's see what the tenth is all about.



*Watch_the_tranzitionI_chriztmaz_zpeciaI!*


----------



## LifeMaker (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmmm, been away a long time but am caught up on Homestuck again... 

not sure i'm totally happy with the way things went up to this point, but i'll wait and see how things develop in act 6


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 29, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Everyone_haz_the_zame_FeeIingz_untiII_tennant
> 
> They're_ztiII_upzet_but_they_moove_on
> 
> You'II_go_through_the_zame_thing_when_Matt_Zmith_zayz_heIIo.



Cool 

I'm gonna miss Jack too but Rory sounds like a good enough replacement.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cool
> 
> I'm gonna miss Jack too but Rory sounds like a good enough replacement.



It'z_gonna_be_three_Zeazonz_between_him_an_rory

At_Ieazt,there_iz_torchwood


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2011)

AIo_weIcome_maIi_to_the_group_everyone


----------



## shit (Aug 29, 2011)

is this thread now RP fagetry?


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

no this thread is now diamonds


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 29, 2011)

One week of Hiatustuck down, hopefully less than three left.


----------



## shit (Aug 29, 2011)

who will be the one to make the first post when this thread has died for a week solid before the great anticipation


----------



## Pipe (Aug 29, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> FUCK
> 
> YES
> 
> ...


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

hahah dat raveparty


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2011)

no_rp_onIy_a_buzted_computer


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2011)

Why_are_onIy_the_good_Ietterz_buzted-


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh wow Lifemaker is back.

What's happening ?


----------



## shit (Aug 29, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> no_rp_onIy_a_buzted_computer



ahahahaha

hahaha

hahahahaha


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2011)

shit said:


> ahahahaha
> 
> hahaha
> 
> hahahahaha



I_wouI_teII_you_to_*uc*_yourzeI_but_the_main_Ietterz_are_buzted_too


----------



## shit (Aug 29, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2011)

Bitter_crueIty_your_name_iz_Zhit


----------



## shit (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 29, 2011)

oh poor Ban


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2011)

Lifemaker's back


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> oh poor Ban



woe_iz_me


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 29, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Bitter_crueIty_your_name_iz_Zhit


So ban's keyboard lacks

Space, L, and S?

Interesting typing quirk.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

He also can't type f and k

judging from his attempted fuck you


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Sign up and play if you want to ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) i'm running this game probably a week or so after cad's game ends.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

>haven't watched RvB
>haven't got time


NOPE


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah if you don't watch RvB please don't sign up for this game.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah if you don't watch RvB please don't sign up for this game.



welpers   .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> welpers   .



I'm doing a kill bill vs pulp fiction game soon.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm doing a kill bill vs pulp fiction game soon.



I've at least heard of the first thing.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

*Day 6: The Wisdom Of Our Elders*

In times like these when we feel ostracized and betrayed, we often look for those with the answers, the hows and whys to unravel the enigma of our suffering. Luckily the big man has the answers. Often I read the scripture contained in "This Ocean Charles" aloud to my comrades in pain and through the power of Barkley perhaps they may stay on the path of_ righteous hoopz_ instead of the road of despair paved in the countless buckets of deviancy.

Alongside the power of awesome homestuck rave vids we again have proven successful today in our quality crusade. Truly this is unusual to have such deviancy melt away so quickly and for that reason we must never cease in our vigilance.​

Rather short one today sorry.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2011)

All these babies.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I've at least heard of the first thing.



if you're not kidding I will cry babies in hell


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

Goobidi said:


> if you're not kidding I will cry babies in hell



Hope your tear ducts are properly lubricated, bro.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

how could you not have heard of Pulp Fiction



how old are you



what generation is this




WHAT WORLD IS THIS I AM LIVING IN





I can't accept this, you must be trolling


there is no other explanation or this is not a world I longer want to inhabit


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

I've _heard_ the term. I just don't know what it is.

So there's that.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

once again


what is your age


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

Once again

14.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol not knowing about pulp fiction?

That's like below bucket tier.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 29, 2011)

ITT: Everyone's age

ones I remember

Me: 22
KT: 15
Zeni: 18
Shit: 28

Edit: Cross: 14...wow...that's pretty fucking young


----------



## Pipe (Aug 29, 2011)

smh crossbow, for not even knowing Pulp Fiction


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

I am 9,304 years old.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> All these babies.



There's only a 3 year difference


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 29, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I am 9,304 years old.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 29, 2011)

Crossbow watch Pulp Fiction.

Like right now

This is unacceptable


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Once again
> 
> 14.



tut tut tut youngsters these days


do yourself a favour and download pulp fiction right now


and if you like it, after that download Reservoir Dogs
then Kill Bill 1 & 2


do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)









Also, 20 years old here


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 29, 2011)

After I saw that movie I had a new respect for  Bruce Willis, he is the fucking man.

Which brings up the question if it was you would you have gone back ? 

I think I might have, I couldn't let another man go through that.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

Best 4k post I've seen in a while 


Anyway, I k'pedia'd it.

Seems right up my alley. Neo-noir is my second favorite genre. I'll put it on my list of 90's movies to see.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Best 4k post I've seen in a while
> 
> 
> Anyway, I k'pedia'd it.
> ...



Pulp fiction is like textbook neo-noir, what you need to do is get a free month of netflix and watch that shit pronto.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't blame Cross too hard for not having seen it.

>Only got around seeing it Freshman year of Uni. So when I was 18.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Pulp fiction is like textbook neo-noir, what you need to do is get a free month of netflix and watch that shit pronto.



I'm in the middle of the Matrix series right now, so I want to wrap that up before I start anything else.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 29, 2011)

You haven't watched the matrix series?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I'm in the middle of the Matrix series right now, so I want to wrap that up before I start anything else.



_sigh_


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

Pipe said:


> You haven't watched the matrix series?



I've seen the first...


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

>he hasn't watched the matrix trilogy too


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 29, 2011)

Someone here hasn't *SEEN* Pulp Fiction?



> >he hasn't watched the matrix trilogy too



Jesus Christ...


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

Ezekiel 25:17 
"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 29, 2011)

Goobidi said:


> >he hasn't watched the matrix trilogy too



>implying seeing matrix is more important than seeing pulp fiction


----------



## Pipe (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm ashamed of the new generations.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

>image hosted by tripod.com


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 29, 2011)

Next thing I'm gonna hear is that someone hasn't seen Bladerunner.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 29, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I'm ashamed of the new generations.



But our girls look more developed than yours than they were at our age. 

Hormones ftw


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Next thing I'm gonna hear is that someone hasn't seen Bladerunner.



.    .    .


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh dear lord


I'm sure, at the very least, you've seen The Usual Suspects, right?



Right? =0


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> .    .    .



I have seen things you people wouldn't believe...


And this would be one of them


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

Goobidi said:


> Oh dear lord
> 
> I'm sure, at the very least, you've seen The Usual Suspects, right?
> 
> Right? =0



*.    .    .*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 29, 2011)

Goobidi said:


> Oh dear lord
> 
> 
> I'm sure, at the very least, you've seen The Usual Suspects, right?
> ...



The fuck is that ?


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2011)

The Matrix "Trilogy" isn't even all that. The first Matrix is a must though, if you haven't seen it, kill yourself.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 29, 2011)

/haven't seen Bladerunner

I haven't seen a lot of 80s movies but the big cultural icons


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> The Matrix "Trilogy" isn't even all that. The first Matrix is a must though, if you haven't seen it, kill yourself.



Almost took your word for this.

Then I remembered who you are.


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Almost took your word for this.
> 
> Then I remembered who you are.



Please explain to me who I am, kthnxbai


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> .    .    .





Oh dear Christ...

Tell me you have at least seen

American Psycho?
Clerks?
Dogma?
Tron?
2001: A Space Odyssey?
Evil Dead trilogy?
*A CLOCKWORK ORANGE?*

I mean last night I just saw Black Death and that shit was beast.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *.    .    .*





KizaruTachio said:


> The fuck is that ?




children I am disappoint


it is one of the greatest movies of all time, absolutely stunning movie, great plot, suspense, characters, buildup, everything
must-see



Cubey said:


> The Matrix "Trilogy" isn't even all that. The first Matrix is a must though, if you haven't seen it, kill yourself.




well the third one was a piece of shit but the second one gets a lot of bad rep for no good reason
It was a really good movie and it like the first one it touched on some very interesting philosophical concepts
and the action scenes were as good if not better than the first movie
the only reason people 'hated' it was because it wasn't the original movie
it didn't have the new concept that the first one had because it was a sequel and thus it was condemned


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Oh dear Christ...
> 
> Tell me you have at least seen
> 
> ...



Haven't seen Evil Dead trilogy actually
but that's not something quite considered a classic in the same league as A Clockwork Orange or The Matrix
And neither is Dogma, no matter how awesome it is


----------



## Pipe (Aug 29, 2011)

> Tron?



[YOUTUBE]otppMltEGc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2011)

Goobidi said:


> well the third one was a piece of shit but the second one gets a lot of bad rep for no good reason
> It was a really good movie and it like the first one it touched on some very interesting philosophical concepts
> and the action scenes were as good if not better than the first movie
> the only reason people 'hated' it was because it wasn't the original movie
> it didn't have the new concept that the first one had because it was a sequel and thus it was condemned



Agreed 

My post was aimed mainly at Revolutions which was just.. Jegus. Reloaded was actually pretty badass, great actions sequences, plenty of interesting questions raised and all that but then Revolutions failed to answer most of the questions raised. It confused me alot, like who THE FUCK IS THAT INDIAN FAMILY IN THE TRAIN STATION? And that little girl program.. Why wasn't she even mentioned until then.

But yeah, the original gets a 4/4, Reloaded, 3/4, and Revolutions fails.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2011)

I never actually watched Blade Runner. I did read Do androids dream of electric sheep though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 29, 2011)

At least The Godfather or Scarface, something basic.



> Haven't seen Evil Dead trilogy actually
> but that's not something quite considered a classic in the same league as A Clockwork Orange or The Matrix
> And neither is Dogma, no matter how awesome it is



I was more thinking of movies off the top of my head.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I never actually watched Blade Runner. I did read Do androids dream of electric sheep though.



That's pretty good actually.

I think there's this one book that my English teacher back in High School he recommended that it was so fucking good that it's one of those books that you must read before you die. I forgot the name but it was some Russian book.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

Godfather I and II, yes.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> American Psycho?
> Clerks?
> Dogma?
> Tron?
> ...



No, no, no, yes, yes, no, yes.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That's pretty good actually.
> 
> I think there's this one book that my English teacher back in High School he recommended that it was so fucking good that it's one of those books that you must read before you die. I forgot the name but it was some Russian book.



Tolstoy - War and Peace

maybe?


(it's boring as hell)


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Godfather I and II, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no, yes, yes, no, yes.



Oh thank god
you save yourself a little again

btw you do know he meant the original Tron, not Tron: Legacy?

just saiyan


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Please explain to me who I am, kthnxbai



Who the hell do you _think _you are?

DON'T BELIEVE IN YOURSELF.




Goobidi said:


> btw you do know he meant the original Tron, not Tron: Legacy?



I'm almost insulted you have to ask


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 29, 2011)

Goobidi said:


> Tolstoy - War and Peace
> 
> maybe?
> 
> ...



No I don't believe it was War and Peace. I seen what it looked like but I barely remember it.


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2011)

The Departed was awesome as well.



Crossbow said:


> Who the hell do you _think _you are?
> 
> DON'T BELIEVE IN YOURSELF.





You watched The Godfather, so


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I'm almost insulted you have to ask




well seriously dude

you haven't seen Pulp Fiction

so like I'm assuming the worst everywhere now



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> No I don't believe it was War and Peace. I seen what it looked like but I barely remember it.



Maybe Anna Karenina, Tolstoy's other famous work?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2011)

I watched Godfather. preferred the books though. Brando did give a hell of a performance.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I watched Godfather. preferred the books though. Brando did give a hell of a performance.



Hold up.

Godfather books?


----------



## Pipe (Aug 29, 2011)

I haven't watched Bladerunner


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2011)

More importantly. Have you watched Reservoir Dogs?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 29, 2011)

Goobidi said:


> well seriously dude
> 
> you haven't seen Pulp Fiction
> 
> ...



Yeah, I believe that was the one.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> More importantly. Have you watched Reservoir Dogs?



That does not even sound like a real thing.

I can only imagine a bunch of puppies just swimming around inside Hoover Dam or something.

Which sounds amazing.


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2011)

Reservoir Dogs is the _other_ really famous Tarantino movie. And Kill Bill is the _other other_ really famous Tarantino movie.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That does not even sound like a real thing.
> 
> I can only imagine a bunch of puppies just swimming around inside Hoover Dam or something.
> 
> Which sounds amazing.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> More importantly. Have you watched Reservoir Dogs?



I have not. But I plan to.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Reservoir Dogs is the _other_ really famous Tarantino movie. And Kill Bill is the _other other_ really famous Tarantino movie.



Tarantino, Tarantino. The name haunts my thoughts, my dreams.

Always in the back of my mind, surveying my psyche. Watching. Judging.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 29, 2011)

Zenieth I want to rep you but I cant.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2011)

Clowns to the left of me, Jokers to the right.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 29, 2011)

If Pulp Fiction is his magnus opus then Reservoir Dogs is the second coming.

Now for George Romero zombie flicks.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Hold up.
> 
> Godfather books?





Crossbow said:


> That does not even sound like a real thing.
> 
> I can only imagine a bunch of puppies just swimming around inside Hoover Dam or something.
> 
> Which sounds amazing.







ITS LIKE YOU WANT ME TO NEG YOU


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 29, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If Pulp Fiction is his magnus opus then Reservoir Dogs is the second coming.
> 
> Now for George Romero zombie flicks.



I like fast zombie movies rather than the slow ones.


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2011)

Resident Evil 



Crossbow said:


> Tarantino, Tarantino. The name haunts my thoughts, my dreams.
> 
> Always in the back of my mind, surveying my psyche. Watching. Judging.



He's out to get you bro


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I like fast zombie movies rather than the slow ones.





You know what was also good?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Clowns to the left of me, Jokers to the right.


Here I am, stuck in the middle with you.



Slow zombies are silly. And not much of a threat when they can easily be outrun and make easy targets.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Kids these days .


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

This reminds me


I still need to watch Inglourious Basterds, dammit


keep forgetting about it


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 29, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You know what was also good?



While I love dusk till done, that was a movie that had all the things that should make it a shit, but for some reason it worked.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Man that movie was fucking strange .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 29, 2011)

Goobidi said:


> This reminds me
> 
> 
> I still need to watch Inglourious Basterds, dammit
> ...



*WATCH IT* sERIOUSLY


----------



## Pipe (Aug 29, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You know what was also good?



[YOUTUBE]P3pmwrtlDaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

btw Crossbow


please


PLEASE tell me you have watched the Lord of the Rings trilogy / read the books


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

I need to watch Inglorious Basterds as well lol.

I bought the DVD 2 years ago so i really have no excuse.


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2011)

LotR  Fucking 20 hour trilogy 

Dusk/Dawn had the greatest dance scene


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

Goobidi said:


> This reminds me
> 
> I still need to watch Inglourious Basterds, dammit
> 
> keep forgetting about it



Ha! Looks like the shoe is on the other cheek, isn't it? 

Let me just say tha-


			
				Goobidi said:
			
		

> btw Crossbow
> 
> please
> 
> PLEASE tell me you have watched the Lord of the Rings trilogy / read the books



...

...Um.

...Like the _whole_ trilogy? Or_ all_ the books?

Like, is half and half acceptable?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 29, 2011)

Read number 6


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Ha! Looks like the shoe is on the other cheek, isn't it?
> 
> Let me just say tha-
> 
> ...



Two questions

Have you seen all 3 movies? If so, you are acceptable

Have you read all 3 books? If so, you are good


If the answer to both questions is no, I will be shaking my head some more



Also cubey don't exaggerate, it's only about 12 hours


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

Goobidi said:


> Have you seen all 3 movies? If so, you are acceptable
> 
> Have you read all 3 books? If so, you are good
> 
> If the answer to both questions is no, I will be shaking my head some more



...FUCK.

My shame is beyond maximum capacity. I am hyper-shamed.


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2011)

Maybe


----------



## Pipe (Aug 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> ...FUCK.
> 
> My shame is beyond maximum capacity. I am hyper-shamed.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 29, 2011)

In crossbows defense LOTR movies are long as fuck.  And I don't know anyone that's read the books (not counting hobbit.)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> In crossbows defense LOTR movies are long as fuck.  And I don't know anyone that's read the books (not counting hobbit.)



They weren't that long.

I on the other hand had the pleasure to see the trilogy in theaters.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah I've seen all of the movies in the theater too
They're long yes (theater versions are about 3-3.5 hours)

But I've also seen the extended special editions

Which are all about an hour longer

Why?, you may ask

BECAUSE IT'S FUCKING AWESOME


And I read the books, all of them
And The Hobbit
And The Children of Hurin
And even the fucking Silmarillion (though I can't recommend that one, far too dry/boring/plain history)

Fellowship is a hard book to get through though, beginning can be extremely boring because Tolkien leans to massive tl;dr in his descriptions

but it gets better later on

And 2nd and 3rd book are way better/more enjoyable


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Man the withdrawals are kicking in .


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 29, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Man the withdrawals are kicking in .



I take partial responsibility.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 29, 2011)

Goobidi said:


> Yeah I've seen all of the movies in the theater too
> They're long yes (theater versions are about 3-3.5 hours)
> 
> But I've also seen the extended special editions
> ...



You're fond of LOTR I take it ?


----------



## Pipe (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm only missing to read Children of Hurin and The Hobbit. Can't wait for the movie.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm too busy IRL to be thinking about withdrawals. 

I could though use my fix.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Going to see return of the king in theaters was my worst movie going experience.

Like 4 fucking hours in the theater, fuck that movie and it's 12 fakeouts where it makes you think it is ending but goes on. The entire fucking theater was groaning around halfway through those .


----------



## Pipe (Aug 30, 2011)

smh plat and changing topic has anyone watched the new venture bros special?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Going to see return of the king in theaters was my worst movie going experience.
> 
> Like 4 fucking hours in the theater, fuck that movie and it's 12 fakeouts where it makes you think it is ending but goes on. The entire fucking theater was groaning around halfway through those .


I only saw it through DVDs which iirc I got as a Christmaunikah present.

As I had the pause button, I don't remember it being so long rofl


----------



## Sylar (Aug 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4drucg1A6Xk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2011)

The movie was good I guess but no movie is worth that bullshit.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 30, 2011)

Sylar said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4drucg1A6Xk[/YOUTUBE]


That was superb


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Going to see return of the king in theaters was my worst movie going experience.
> 
> Like 4 fucking hours in the theater, fuck that movie and it's 12 fakeouts where it makes you think it is ending but goes on. The entire fucking theater was groaning around halfway through those .



RotK was the best for me. Dat fucking soundtrack.



Platinum said:


> The movie was good I guess but no movie is worth that bullshit.



It justifies the price. I rather go in for 4 hours and see a good movie than a 90 minute shit flick.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2011)

I went to a 4:00 PM showing so yeah .


----------



## Pipe (Aug 30, 2011)

The movie won 11 oscars so I guess the movie is god tier no matter the duration. Also the first time I watched it was on prescreening at 1am.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm not denying it's a good movie though .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 30, 2011)

Well Forest Gump is a movie while long is worth all the time it took. 

LOTR felt like it was just dragging on at some points.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 30, 2011)

Pipe said:


> The movie won 11 oscars so I guess the movie is god tier no matter the duration. Also the first time I watched it was on prescreening at 1am.



> Implying the Oscars actually mean anything.


----------



## God (Aug 30, 2011)

So you guys watched Titanic?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 30, 2011)

hahaha no

Actually I've seen shit all for movies in general. I am terrible


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

Goobidi said:


> He also can't type f and k
> 
> judging from his attempted fuck you


AIzo,_Up.


Banhammer:_dezcend



Crossbow said:


> I've _heard_ the term. I just don't know what it is.
> 
> So there's that.



phuque_you


----------



## mali (Aug 30, 2011)

Yo I started Homestuck not long ago and I am really liking it, Ban recommended I came here.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> hahaha no
> 
> Actually I've seen shit all for movies in general. I am terrible



How_the_heII_do_you_get_Iaid_on_a_zhip,_iph_you've_never_zeen_Titanic?


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> How_the_heII_do_you_get_Iaid_on_a_zhip,_iph_you've_never_zeen_Titanic?



Toothless makes a valid point.

Also, hi Mali.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 30, 2011)

That would imply I travelled by ships. If I want to go somewhere I swim.


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2011)

Matrix trilogy 4/10
Pulp Fiction 10/10
Reservoir Dogs 8/10
Scarface 9/10
Godfather trilogy 6/10
Bladerunner 5/10
Kill Bills 7/10
Evil Dead trilogy 9/10


----------



## mali (Aug 30, 2011)

Anyone like the Resident Evil movies?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> That would imply I travelled by ships. If I want to go somewhere I swim.



I_don't_get_your_point...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 30, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Toothless makes a valid point.


----------



## mali (Aug 30, 2011)

What webcomics do you guys recommend??


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

I_got_your_toothIez_right_here_buddy


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2011)

toothies  ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 30, 2011)

Mali said:


> What webcomics do you guys recommend??


Oglaf            .


----------



## mali (Aug 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oglaf            .



Seems dirty, will defo follow.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 30, 2011)

order of the stick.

Hark a Vagrant


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

Looking for Group
Let's be friends again
Hijinks Ensue
Sluggy Freelance
Order of the Stick

YES, A DECENT KEYBOARD, I'M SO HAPPY I COULD CUM


FUCK YOU SHIT
FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK!


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

S P A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A AA A A AA A A A AA A A A A AA A A A AA A A A A A A AC E 
S P A A A A AA A A AA A AA A A A A A AA A A A A C E 

                                                                                 SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE


----------



## mali (Aug 30, 2011)

L-O-L, you should write a poem


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 30, 2011)

Mali said:


> What webcomics do you guys recommend??


Ninja Turtles Gaiden 
PREQUEL
Nuzlocke Challenge


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2011)

lmao
was I srsly the only one who laughed at your agony?
where is the NF I know and love


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 30, 2011)

So I thought of a story idea a few months ago and only just remembered it.

Well more accurately, its characters without a story in that I've yet to thinkof one they'd fit in.

The characters being shonenesque with *The Powers of God*. In that the three have Omniscience, Omnipresence and Omnipotence

Omniscient one is rather self explanatory; see Doc Scratch

Omnipresent one warps between many many locations instantly creating flash step clones (see: Jack)

And the Omnipotent one does like a Za Warudo and in that space can alter the rules of reality. So limited reality bending.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 30, 2011)

OMG I WANT TO SEE THIS


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> OMG I WANT TO SEE THIS



Might happen when he finds out about Vriska (hopefully)


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> So I thought of a story idea a few months ago and only just remembered it.
> 
> Well more accurately, its characters without a story in that I've yet to thinkof one they'd fit in.
> 
> ...


They all have omnipotent powers? Okay. How many?

where's Vriska?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

So, here it goes, omniscient make up for good narrators but terrible characters, so you need to make an autistic asperger simpleton, who is beautiful looking but acts like he has the mind of a three year old so he never really copes with the fact that so many men and women tend to fall in love with him, which causes all of them to be depressed about it.
He has episodes of Omniscience, but he resents them deeply, because with absolute genius comes absolute misery. These omniscience translate into accidental checkov guns throughout the story that not even he is aware of, and mcguffins and plot knot solvers without agravating people with asspulls.

The omnipresent person is a teleporter on steroids. Aperture hard-on combined with Doctor manhantan clones. The only way the omnipresent can cope with the reality warper is that he can drop five gallons of core of an exploding sun into a battlefield without having ever been there
The problem with being n multiple places involves the requirement of infinite memory so you have to either give it a time travel angle, or maybe an amnesia plot point

Problem being somewhere in two places at once also splits personality. Kindness and ambition. and if one of the clones is killed it may take a while before the other one fully regains his abilities.

I have no idea on how to write a reality warper other than, give him a theme. Like lightning, or sound, or speed


----------



## Pipe (Aug 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> So I thought of a story idea a few months ago and only just remembered it.
> 
> Well more accurately, its characters without a story in that I've yet to thinkof one they'd fit in.
> 
> ...



I think you must have the 3 powers at once to be sane, if you only have one you'll go crazy.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

I mean pushing reality around a little is a bit difrent from being an omnipotent.

You could like, stretch the week a little and then six more days would pop in and fill the vacuum. Or you know, say something, and everyone accepts it as true. Make dying people live for a few months. Cause huge clusterfucks and no muggle sees it.
Things that push something you can normally accomplish into being possible


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

convenient little things like turning off gravity or time, or upping electro conductivity for a minute, or making a time-space continum hole that no person without reality bending power can escape.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 30, 2011)

Ban's new keyboard makes an excellent point. 

The charm of super powers is that they are almost god-like, but still not "omni" potential. Any combat force with more than one of God's powers is bound to get boringly overpowered.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

the best omniscient I've ever seen was layla miller, and well, there's already a layla miller. It's layla miller.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> the best omniscient I've ever seen was layla miller, and well, there's already a layla miller. It's layla miller.



Funny I was expecting a mention of Dr.Manhattan or the Watcher


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh lol no. Layla is just as helpless as Manhatan except she actually has a character to her and is not constantly ridden by the contemplation of awesome godlike powers or too busy being some sort of pretentious deconstruction of something that almost no one cares to have deconstructed


----------



## mali (Aug 30, 2011)

The watcher for me lost alot of cred when he got bitch slapped by Rulk, J?nzz is cool though.


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2011)

we don't hold Loeb against a character
we pity that character and try to forget


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

you can't ever forget though
Not really
At night
the demons come


----------



## mali (Aug 30, 2011)

shit said:


> we don't hold Loeb against a character
> we pity that character and try to forget



I try but, its so hard *Breaks into tears*.

Anyways Rulks trying to redeem himself, so I should probably roll over a new slate.


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2011)

but we try
cuz pity


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 30, 2011)

shit said:


> we don't hold Loeb against a character
> we pity that character and try to forget



I can't show Red Hulk pity.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 30, 2011)

I have seen the 10th doctor and I must say I like him. 

He seems more spontaneous than the 9th. He's also a little bit funnier.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 30, 2011)

Eleven is the best Doctor in my opinion, but Ten and Nine were amazing, yes.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 30, 2011)

Do I watch torchwood after the second season ?

EDIT:_Sigh_  He ditched the Bad-ass leather jacket


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Do I watch torchwood after the second season ?



yeah I think so

Did you watch the christmas special between season one and two?
You should begin season one of torchwood at least after that special.

Anyway, be prepared to watch season one and two out of devotion to jack harkness more than anything, and a healthy apetite for cheese
Season three and four are sometimes better than DW


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> yeah I think so
> 
> Did you watch the christmas special between season one and two?
> You should begin season one of torchwood at least after that special.
> ...



Yeah on netflix the first episode of the 2nd season  began with the X-mas special.

Jack Harkess is the best I don't think I'll mind. pekcry.jpg

Man I gotta know he's gonna reunite  with the Doctor right ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 30, 2011)

Also this


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Yeah on netflix the first episode of the 2nd season  began with the X-mas special.
> 
> Jack Harkess is the best I don't think I'll mind. pekcry.jpg
> 
> Man I gotta know he's gonna reunite  with the Doctor right ?



their paths will cross once or twice.
Maybe even more. Depends on how you look at it
In torchwood he will mention him from time to time. 

To explain this is well, something that is best experienced


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I can't show Red Hulk pity.



Red Hulk is awesome now

you're missing out


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

He's not making you want to pull out your bowels and hang yourself with them
There are ways to go between those two


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2011)

so anyway, Dr. noob question
are they all the same person, the doctors, like with the same personality taking over each of them?
or are they different people like normal just each chosen to wear the title Dr. Who (which is actually a title of not being called anything)


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2011)

ban, you can't sit there behind your fancy new keyboard and honestly say that any book Jeff Parker writes isn't fucking awesome


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 30, 2011)

shit said:


> so anyway, Dr. noob question
> are they all the same person, the doctors, like with the same personality taking over each of them?
> or are they different people like normal just each chosen to wear the title Dr. Who (which is actually a title of not being called anything)



Time to get Whovian.
They are all the same person. He regenerates into a different form when he is about to die. It changes his appearance and pieces of his personality.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

yes and no
The Doctor is a Time Lord
There is a time lord who is The Master, one that The War Chief, one that is The Raini, one that is The Monk

Time Lords have an ability though, that if they are given the proper opurtunity, when they approach death they can enter a hyper regenerative state where every cell in their being is filled with some sort of energy and becomes new
This process however is imperfect. The dna suffers wildly
So they get a new form and their new brain gives him a whole new personality
So in a way, it's just like dying. The person they were dies and a whole new one pops out with his memories.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

shit said:


> ban, you can't sit there behind your fancy new keyboard and honestly say that any book Jeff Parker writes isn't fucking awesome



eeeeh

I can say that it isn't fucking awesome

But anything short of the most terrible comic book character of all time was a draaaaaaaastic improvement anyway.

I think that's what you like about it.
It has so much quality
By comparison

I liked it when it was about the Red Hulk constantly getting his ass kicked by a great assortment of heroes.
Then he went into space or something, and I don't know, I lost the story.

Ask me about it later


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> eeeeh
> 
> I can say that it isn't fucking awesome
> 
> ...





Ultimate Hank disagrees


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> eeeeh
> 
> I can say that it isn't fucking awesome
> 
> ...


Planet Rulk was fucking awesome cuz it only lasted for two issues
Rulk just killed the main guy and took over and then left, it was so lol
but then it turned out to be an illusion or some shit, and that was pretty lame, granted
iono maybe you're right


KizaruTachio said:


> Ultimate Hank disagrees



ugh, get that shit outta here


----------



## Pipe (Aug 30, 2011)

lol ultimate universe


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 30, 2011)

shit said:


> ugh, get that shit outta here



He's the worst man, he's like so fucking extreme for no reason. There's no balance to him. He's so bad he makes 616 Hank look bad.


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2011)

Ultimate Hank was nearly the best character in Ultiverse until Loeb ((((((((((((((((


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 30, 2011)

shit said:


> Ultimate Hank was nearly the best character in Ultiverse until Loeb ((((((((((((((((



Pity and Forget my friend, Pity and Forget.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 30, 2011)

Since we are talking about comics JLA #1 is out does anyone want me to pm the link?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, his kid died, duh. He became mentally and emotionally handicapped which as an author means you should really stop competing.

It's like a baseball team giving a one armed batter a spot on his team. Sure it's cute, but there are a lot of competent two armed players who deserve that spot


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure what's being discussed here...

But I have the sneaking suspicion it's super awful.


----------



## geG (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2011)

so that's what sweet bro sounds like


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6KpkXmyv_Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't want to see anyone bringing in that ultimatum bullshit to this house of quality


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2011)

That was beautiful geg.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Since we are talking about comics JLA #1 is out does anyone want me to pm the link?



Yes please :3.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

i wonder if this means that jade is gonna kill kanaya


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2011)

Also i'm busy today so i will merge two days of survival logs (the things none of you guys care about) into one post and make it tomorrow .


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 30, 2011)

I forgot why I came in here...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 30, 2011)

then why come in at all


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also i'm busy today so i will merge two days of survival logs (*the things none of you guys care about*) into one post and make it tomorrow .



Don't be hard on yourself.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2011)

My derp of an aunt broke 6 ribs, her collarbone, and a wrist yesterday so i've been focusing on that a little instead of being a lazy piece of shit and writing all these logs.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

you've been focusing on breaking your aunts bones?

And you only got six miserly ribs and a wrist?

You fight like a girl


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> My derp of an aunt broke 6 ribs, her collarbone, and a wrist yesterday so i've been focusing on that a little instead of being a lazy piece of shit and writing all these logs.



Well I hope she'll be okay, that's some serious stuff.


----------



## God (Aug 30, 2011)

Bro, what the hell was your aunt doing yesterday?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2011)

Body surfing.

Do you never pay atention to what platinum says you uncaring piece of crap?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> My derp of an aunt broke 6 ribs, her collarbone, and a wrist yesterday so i've been focusing on that a little instead of being a lazy piece of shit and writing all these logs.



Oh God I'm so sorry Plat.  I hope she gets better very soon!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 30, 2011)

I hope you told her about stairs...

[/badjoke]

>takes elevator just in case


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Bro, what the hell was your aunt doing yesterday?



She fell off something lol.


----------



## God (Aug 30, 2011)

So she was on top? 

Sorry. I accept any negs this post gets


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> My derp of an aunt broke 6 ribs, her collarbone, and a wrist yesterday so i've been focusing on that a little instead of being a lazy piece of shit and writing all these logs.



You have my blessings of a speedy recovery for you and yours, mein square


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2011)

The first thing I did was laugh when I heard the news so i don't care about the jokes .

She's kind of a klutz.

But yeah shit sucks. She can't even walk and is heavily sedated and all that jazzy.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You have my blessings of a speedy recovery for you and yours, mein square



Thank you square of mein.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2011)

Anything for a fellow brother of thine awesome


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2011)

TBA must stick together after all.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2011)

A bond that is thicker than blood rep


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2011)

Neither time nor space can ever wear down the bond between two squares.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Neither time nor space can ever wear down the bond between two squares.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2011)

We are squares united.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2011)

Forever unbroken


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 30, 2011)

forever inseparable


----------



## Pipe (Aug 30, 2011)

Dumping the story of The little seadweller in the fanart thread.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2011)

Protecting quality from the buckets that would destroy it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2011)

Upholding justice and freedom ever since the death of Cubey's mom


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2011)

Squaring at the speed of light.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2011)

Locked in an eternal struggle against the sickle minded


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2011)

Through plasma we conquer.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 30, 2011)

Team Bucket blasts off at the speed of light?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2011)

That's your motto sunny.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 30, 2011)

well Sunny, you'd be pretty stupid (more than usual that is) not to know how fast you can go, so I believe you're right on the spot


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2011)

I sense injustice in this thread


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2011)

The sand levels are dangerously high mein square.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 30, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> well Sunny, you'd be pretty stupid (more than usual that is) not to know how fast you can go, so I believe you're right on the spot


>Not knowing of Team Rocket

CD, I am disappoint.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The sand levels are dangerously high mein square.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 30, 2011)

Still waiting for this to get alchemized.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ersxqFwDkWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 30, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Still waiting for this to get alchemized.



Your body won't be ready


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyYW67Gj4EA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I would usually vm Cad with this but everyone needs to hear this shit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

>CD and Nihlus conversation

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQbYc7qLgBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Smh why can't we all just get along


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1FV4dsQGLc[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty much describing me playing SMT: Devil Survivor Overclocked


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## God (Aug 31, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Upholding justice and freedom ever since the death of Cubey's mom



You leave her out of this


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2011)

Doctor Dave fanart is always welcome.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Doctor Aradia must be the 2nd best


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2011)

Aradia should be River Song.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Eridan=Jack ?

He carries a Big-ass gun and he doesn't mind kissing other dudes


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Eridan=Jack ?
> 
> He carries a Big-ass gun and he doesn't mind kissing other dudes



I approve of this.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2011)

Eridan is a far less successful captain jack harkness yes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

9th Doctor: Hussie
10th Doctor: John
11th Doctor: Dave
Rose: Rose
Mickey: Tavros
Jack: Karkat
Martha: Terezi
Donna: Vriska (when shes not being huge bitch)
Rory: Bro (only character cool enough)
Young Amy: Nepeta
Regular Amy: Mom
River: Aradia


Yeahhhh it doesn't translate well.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2011)

You know what Eridan is the master, yeah I said it .

And Bro is definitely Rory.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 31, 2011)

Rory: Bro (only character cool enough)

Good.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

I love how in the course of a few episodes, Rory's gone from being Mickey II, South Park's Kenny and now considered one bad ass mother fucker.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2011)

Actually probably is more like Davros.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> *9th Doctor: Hussie*
> 10th Doctor: John
> 11th Doctor: Dave
> Rose: Rose
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2011)

Dave is more like the 9th than the 11th in all honesty.

Reverse probably applies to hussie as well if he was going to be a doctor.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

I think Karkat makes a okay Mickey, Tavros doesn't even have enough balls to stand up for himself. 

At least Mickey was like "Well fuck it's not cool for you to be traveling with two dudes alone in space and think we can still be a thing." Don't get me wrong though Mickey is still a bitch


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2011)

Actually I would make the 9th Karkat and The 10th Dave.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Actually I would make the 9th Karkat and The 10th Dave.





There were more than a few times where I thought the doctor was gonna go Hank Pym on Rose.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

That really is a good match up plat, I couldn't see Karkat wearing a suit, let alone a fez and bow tie.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 31, 2011)

This DW talk makes me want to rewatch.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

Jade makes a better Rose than Rose.

Bluh, its hard coming up with a good 10th.

All characters have to much derps for 10th. I'd say Hass (when younger) would be the only suitable 10th.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2011)

Doc Scratch for The Master ?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Jade makes a better Rose than Rose.
> 
> Bluh, its hard coming up with a good 10th.
> 
> All characters have to much derps for 10th. I'd say Hass (when younger) would be the only suitable 10th.



The 10th was pretty light hearted until his bouts of wangst much like what dave is currently going through with his i want to be the hero jazz.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

But the 10th is derpy like John...but without the actual being a derp.


...ergo, Hass


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Before I go to sleep I wanted to post these celebrity pokemon things. Don't let me stop Whostuck though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice @ the bottom

No clue who the top set are.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> But the 10th is derpy like John...but without the actual being a derp.
> 
> 
> ...ergo, Hass



We didn't really see enough of hass to make that call but it's your opinion .

I still think Dave fits the 10th better though.

So far i'm thinking:

9th: Karkat
10th: Dave (or Hass )
11th: Hussie
Donna: Jade
Mickey: Tavros
Davros: Eridan
The Master: Doc Scratch
River: Aradia
Rory: Bro


Also come on people Vriska is so obviously Madame Kovarian.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 31, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Doc Scratch for The Master ?



He's more of a Rassilon if you ask me. Gamzee'd be a better Master. 

Also I'm having trouble imagining Dave as the Doctor. He's just so different personality-wise.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 31, 2011)

Who would Lord English be and vice-versa?

The Valeyard? Who Else but an Evil Doctor could cause be the greatest threat to all creation.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 31, 2011)

That' pretty accurate.


----------



## shit (Aug 31, 2011)

kid loki is a master of fixing things


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

it's hard growing up as the incarnate body of the god of mayhem.

It's hard and no one understands


----------



## shit (Aug 31, 2011)

I think all the Norse gods are nostalgia'ing hard for old Loki, and that's why they're so keen on bullying and discriminating against him until he reverts to his old ways


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

this reminds me next journey into mystery seems that it is going to be all about mephisto


----------



## mali (Aug 31, 2011)

Kid Loki trolled the Hela wolf.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

He is not a trol, he is a half giant


----------



## shit (Aug 31, 2011)

he half-gianted the hel wolf


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 31, 2011)

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ Oh are you guys talking about Mythology? Sweet.


----------



## mali (Aug 31, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> He is not a trol, he is a half giant





shit said:


> he half-gianted the hel wolf



........


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

shit how far along runaways are you?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

New sig ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

Have you started season 2 yet?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Have you started season 2 yet?



Saw the X-mas special, I've been busy as of late.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

Girl in the Fireplace will sell you hard on Number 10

(New Earth: Good; Tooth and Claw: Okay I guess; School Reunion: Fun if you knew about Sarah Jane Smith; Girl in the Fireplace: Drunk Doctor Tier)


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2011)

*Day 7 Scandal In The MSPA Thread: *



There are certain things you never want to learn about your neighbors, such as the fact that they are communist spies working for the Illuminati or perhaps they are nazis spies working for the masons, but sometimes their are even darker and depraved mysteries surrounding those you thought you knew well and today we uncovered a major skeleton in the proverbial closet.... Crossbow has never seen Pulp Fiction, didn't even KNOW what it was, nor has he seen The Matrix....

Can their even be hope for the next generation if they have not seen such cinematic masterpieces? Perhaps this warrants further investigation as I may have found the root to the growing levels of depravity that swamp our dear thread. But in the end at least this prompted a semi decent cinematic discussion about various oldschool flicks and in the end perhaps that is all that really matters?

*Note to self*: Still need to watch Inglorious Basterds

*Day 8: Fresh Meat*



A straggler wandered into our camp today. A disheveled looking man by the name of Mali. He asked for our recommendations for various online picture comics and we obliged. 

Over the course of the day discussion degenerated into talking about The Red Hulk for some reason, the vastolordae of marvel. And blissfully we quickly returned to doctor who discussion, the last bastion of quality in this thread it seems. After a furious whostuck debate we all retreated for the night, still standing, still relatively unscathed.

But for how long?​


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

Ahhhhh

So if trolls had condoms equivalent to buckets for us.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

BY THE WAY PLAT

I ought to one day make a blu ray of all the films/shows n stuff that are a must see for when I have kids.

By Age
< 10: Pokemon S1, Pokemon Movie 1, Digimon S1-3, Digimon Movie, Toy Story 1-3, Finding Nemo, Incredibles, Ratatouille, Wall-E, Up, Tarzan, Hercules, Lion King, Aladdin, Shrek 1-4, Monsters vs. Aliens, Madagascar 1-2, How to Train Your Dragon, Megamind, Kung Fu Panda 1-2, Ice Age 1-3, Indiana Jones 1-3

<15: Doctor Who, Star Wars, Forest Gump, Star Trek TNG&Voyager, Matrix Trilogy, Austin Powers, Independence Day, The best o Nick Cage, Fifth Element, TTGL, The best o Comic Book Movies, Dogma, Truman Show, LotR trilogy, Harry Potter 1-7, Pirates 1-4, Transformers 1-3

<18: Shawshank Redemption, The best o Tarantino, Fight Club, The Dark Knight Trilogy, The Prestige, 300, The Illusionist

I think that covers most of it.

If you haven't seen any of these, go watch em now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Ahhhhh
> 
> So if trolls had condoms equivalent to buckets for us.



But I think you HAVE to use buckets. You don't have to use condoms.

 I mean if you see condoms in the store you don't get embarrassed. Buckets are more like porn or maybe even sex_ *awkward cough _ devices.

O shit I have to divert the bucket train.

I would like to happily announce that Sunny and I will be working on a new fan adventure that will have aspects from both Mass Effect and Homestuck. We just started and the actual adventure  won't start until December as I don't have a drawling tablet yet.

Right now we still have to set up how many players we'll have and set some ground work for the main characters and  lands and titles and shit. But I'm very confident you guys will like it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 31, 2011)

"the vastolordae of marvel"

died


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> <15: Doctor Who, Star Wars, Forest Gump, Star Trek TNG&Voyager, Matrix Trilogy, Austin Powers, Independence Day, The best o Nick Cage, Fifth Element, TTGL, The best o Comic Book Movies, Dogma, Truman Show, LotR trilogy, Harry Potter 1-7, Pirates 1-4, Transformers 1-3



Smh no horror  films don't you know those are the type of  movies we use to get laid  ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

BY THE WAY

It was a Red Hulk thread in the Blender that got me into MSPA.

The member Kittan posted this page



and my curiosity was piqued.


So due to it getting me into MSPA, I cannot fault Red Hulk. Even though the only good thing about it is to wrestle with the Hulk to make Marvel Christmases festive.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> BY THE WAY PLAT
> 
> I ought to one day make a blu ray of all the films/shows n stuff that are a must see for when I have kids.
> 
> ...



Pretty solid list. But you can leave The Bayformer Films on, if anything transformers it should be the kick ass animated movie. Also probably a good idea to leave shrek 3-4 off.



Taurus Versant said:


> "the vastolordae of marvel"
> 
> died



.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Smh no horror  films don't you know those are the type of  movies we use to get laid  ?


I hate horror films.

And these are for my kids. I don't want them getting laid until I'm ready to be a grandpappy


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2011)

I would put Ace Ventura on that list as well for comedies. And Bruce Almighty.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

yeah that sure sounds like a respectable old general veteran of which Loeb always had intentions of making him be


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I hate horror films.
> 
> *And these are for my kids. *I don't want them getting laid until I'm ready to be a grandpappy



I-I thought you were supposed to be  adopting me ? :33

I should have listened to plat and the others, I always have to learn the hard way.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I would put Ace Ventura on that list as well for comedies. And Bruce Almighty.


Oh yeah.

Though the Bruce one won't be until teenage what with not actually raising in a religion. Don't exactly want kids worshiping Morgan Freeman. Not that I wouldn't mind Morgan Freeman being God.

Damn he has a soothing voice.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> yeah that sure sounds like a respectable old general veteran of which Loeb always had intentions of making him be



It's almost uncanny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I-I thought you were supposed to be  adopting me ? :33
> 
> I should have listened to plat and the others, I always have to learn the hard way.


You better wrap that piece of shit you call a dick. Or stick that shit where it belongs...her pooper.

[/blackjokes]


----------



## mali (Aug 31, 2011)

Rulk getting his shit kicked in by Soul Breaker was entertaining, even though he tried to do a good thing.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You better wrap that piece of shit you call a dick. Or stick that shit where it belongs...her pooper.
> 
> [/blackjokes]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3sTEYE_UaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

>muted since in class

But yeah, blews are awesome.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >muted since in class
> 
> But yeah, *blews* are awesome.



I have yet to meet one irl


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

You're only likely to find them in Israel.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

I realized something. 

Jews get to go to Israel, Muslims get to go Saudi Arabia (for mecca)
but Christians have to sit on a uncomfortable bench for 3 hours hearing the same stories week after week. 

How the hell did we  get the short end of the stick ?


----------



## Pipe (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I realized something.
> 
> Jews get to go to Israel, Muslims get to go Saudi Arabia (for mecca)
> but Christians have to sit on a uncomfortable bench for 3 hours hearing the same stories week after week.
> ...



Well you would have Rome if it weren't for the whole Protestantism thing....


----------



## Pipe (Aug 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I realized something.
> 
> Jews get to go to Israel, Muslims get to go Saudi Arabia (for mecca)
> but Christians have to sit on a uncomfortable bench for 3 hours hearing the same stories week after week.
> ...



We have the Vatican and Jerusalem


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

They're all red (except Doom)


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Pipe said:


> We have the Vatican and Jerusalem



Yeah, but Mecca and Israel are places they say you have to go to to be a fully realized Jew/Muslim I'm not sure it's the same for us.


----------



## Pipe (Aug 31, 2011)

Well we mexicans also have The Basilica of Guadalupe.

Also Karkat for next herald of Galactus.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

^This makes me want more Pornstuck...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Well we mexicans also have The Basilica of Guadalupe.
> 
> Also Karkat for next herald of Galactus.


Well Doc Scratch's role is more or less identical to Silver Surfer.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay sunny (you sick fuck) this is the only one I could find.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

I gotta be honest, I do want to see sometime a completely naked chick covered in grey body paint and wearing candy corn horns.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I gotta be honest, I do want to see sometime a completely naked chick covered in grey body paint and wearing candy corn horns.



 I'm almost certain you can pay someone to do that.

It's still horrible  though.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I gotta be honest, I do want to see sometime a completely naked chick covered in grey body paint and wearing candy corn horns.



Sunny I think we are more alike than I thought...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm almost certain you can pay someone to do that.
> 
> It's still horrible  though.


Why pay for that which by Rule 34, it will exist eventually?

[/jew]


Skotty said:


> Sunny I think we are more alike than I thought...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

and then we hit bucket tier


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> and then we hit bucket tier


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2011)

Sunny just wants to give me more material for my survival logs... right sunny ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sunny just wants to give me more material for my survival logs... right sunny ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

AHAHAHA I want the plush puppet rump one


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> AHAHAHA I want the plush puppet rump one



Her hair...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

BEST CAP'N PLANET


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> BEST CAP'N PLANET



FUUUUU I was gonna link that


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 31, 2011)

well it was going to happen sooner or later


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

Benny


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

sometimes, I wish I could do that to people over the internet


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

just throw them into a goddamn pillar like a boss

then sit back and smile at the results


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Q75FVXg-dlE[/YOUTUBE]god I love this theme so much


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Mickey you're such a slow fuck  

Why the fuck is he alive but Jack is gone ?


----------



## Sylar (Aug 31, 2011)

Mickey gets better. Jack ironically gets worse.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Mickey gets better. Jack ironically gets worse.



Lies LIES  



 I didn't even watch the season that K-9 was in, but he was better than you were in a season in single episode. 

Thinks he can get on the Tardis because the 9th isn't here, cuz he would have laughed in his face and told him to GTFO.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

Mickey in his final 2 appearances was pretty awesome.

Also @ Plat and other Whovians


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Mickey in his final 2 appearances was pretty awesome.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 31, 2011)

Well of course not Rory level. But still pretty cool.

/trying not to spoil


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well of course not Rory level. But still pretty cool.
> 
> /trying not to spoil



I appreciate that 

Still Rory being good and Jack being bad 

Feels bad man.   (. _. )


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not sure why some people think Jack becomes bad. Then again I haven't watched torchwood.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 1, 2011)

Well idk about Torchwood.

But he loses some of his spark from the early days when he shows up in Who in later appearances.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2011)

I would like to see jack in the smith run down the line.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2011)

He becomes a lot less cheerful than normal once he becomes head of torchwood. :/


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2011)

4 days left until hussie gives us a guesstimate on how much longer we have to wait .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2011)

Also today life told me to put trolltropia 2 on the upcoming games list.

Are your bodies ready ?


----------



## God (Sep 1, 2011)

So, 4 days left until we keep waiting


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2011)

It's like an exhibit meme gone awry.


----------



## God (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes. Exhibit meme. That is a thing of which I am aware.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Mickey in his final 2 appearances was pretty awesome.
> 
> Also @ Plat and other Whovians


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also today life told me to put trolltropia 2 on the upcoming games list.
> 
> Are your bodies ready ?



ohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygod

so fucking excite


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh God


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2011)

uhm

I think your nepeta/equius grubs are 

multiplying


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2011)

This is beautiful.


Telly:


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Mickey gets better. Jack ironically gets worse.



I reject and denounce this

Well not really. He looses a bit of his bite but he's pretty kewl.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

"Safe and Thick just how I like 'em"

Needs to be made into a T-shirt.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2011)

I was pregnant once

_Never again_


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwmtkFPYXsg&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


Steve :33


----------



## God (Sep 1, 2011)

That is an emotional art Skotty


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

I swear Mickey must have a combination of down-syndrome and mental retardation.

Mickey: "I got some things ta see too mate."  

10th: "No don't leave" ! 

Mickey: "It's me or rose." 

10th: "Okay I'm going for Rose but be back in 24 hours" 

Mickey: "Yeah right ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

Ahh this shows how I feel perfectly 



EDIT: I posted before I found out about the grandma thing  

Fuck you Mickey, making me feel guilty.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## WhoElse (Sep 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Ahh this shows how I feel perfectly
> 
> SNIP!
> 
> ...



Nine takes nobody's shit... but Ten... is nice... to look... at.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 1, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Nine takes nobody's shit... but Ten... is nice... to look... at.



Well I'm not gay so he really doesn't appeal to me .


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 1, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Nine takes nobody's shit... but Ten... is nice... to look... at.



Oh, WhoElse! 

Will you _ever_ stop being female?

I doubt it.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2011)

Ten, is known as the Ten-Inch Tennant just so you know


----------



## God (Sep 1, 2011)

Please tell me there's been an update


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2011)

there might be an update ABOUT an update soon

maybe


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2011)

I drew human Nepeta 

but it doesn't look anything like her oops


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 1, 2011)

Needs more :3


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)

What a dick


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2011)

Incoming art dump.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 2, 2011)

slkotyy you  hunam neptea look like a tesexi more than a nepetea stilll awseome work skoity


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)

someone's drunk


----------



## Pipe (Sep 2, 2011)

maybert im drunjk maybe in note .lOOOssS


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)

.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 2, 2011)

Pipe said:


> slkotyy you  hunam neptea look like a tesexi more than a nepetea stilll awseome work skoity



Thank you.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 2, 2011)

de nada skotty


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## geG (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh wow I'm the Bard of Rage


----------



## Pipe (Sep 2, 2011)

Page of Pride


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

Rogue of Blood sounds like..nothing, it's pretty bloody meaningless


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)

Maid of Shade........


----------



## mootz (Sep 2, 2011)

Prince of light


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Sep 2, 2011)

Page of Soul... so am I suppose to be learning soul combat or something of that nature?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 2, 2011)

Page of Life.

Weird.

Maybe god tier i can do the grim reaper thing.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

no, you can extend life with a touch

with a touch down there


your power is being a molester


----------



## mali (Sep 2, 2011)

Seer of might lol.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

the seer of might is the first to know when might is gone

people forget 80% of the titles are meant to be ironic


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 2, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> no, you can extend life with a touch
> 
> with a touch down there
> 
> ...


Nay, I take life away with a touch.

Literally it means "Servant of Life"

But think of it as page of a book of life.

So thus I'd be serving it by giving it more or closing it.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

that is what a molester would say


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> the seer of might is the first to know when might is gone
> 
> people forget 80% of the titles are meant to be ironic



Not all of the titles are ironic though. Though I'll admit a great deal of them are.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

the only ones that aren't ironic is Time and Space


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 2, 2011)

Thief of Breath.

Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## WhoElse (Sep 2, 2011)

Or maybe "Blood" isn't ironic either.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> the only ones that aren't ironic is Time and Space



Equius's title isn't ironic. Nepeta's and Gamzee's more or less fit them. Both Tavros's and John's  have really nothing to do with them.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 2, 2011)

Btw, they dun fucked up when John, Heir of Breath is by this the Prince of Doom.

You'd think they'd get 4/13 right


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

except jhon wasn't exactly born


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 2, 2011)

Geg said:


> Oh wow I'm the Bard of Rage



Bard of Wrath.

I guess that explains why I like Gamzee so much 

and why Geg and I are the two halves of Hussie


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 2, 2011)

Geg said:


> Oh wow I'm the Bard of Rage



Sylph of Heart...

WTF?

What am I, a gay Ma-Ti?

Lets see...

Troll wise, I'm a combination of Kanaya and Nepeta. So I have Vampire shipping powers.


----------



## shit (Sep 2, 2011)

Rogue of Pride

kinda cool


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

shit, you read runaways yet?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 2, 2011)

Witch of Wrath.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

you got the colour for it and everything


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 2, 2011)

I might stick with Thief of Breath. Sounds like I can suffocate people.

WITH MY MIND.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2011)

Crossbow is the vader, its him.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 2, 2011)

And then Mum-ra pulls out 3 more stones.

Motherfucking super class trolling


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

I can suffocate people breaking wind already, who needs that crappy power?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)

Maid of Shade....


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

don't you mean Made Of Shade

Your power is a super gun wearing baggy pants and eating watermelons


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> don't you mean Made Of Shade
> 
> Your power is a super gun wearing baggy pants and eating watermelons



And fucking white women and being the best a sports don't forget that 

O yeah and watermelon's disgusting


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 2, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I can suffocate people breaking wind already, who needs that crappy power?



...Is there an emote where the mouth forms ellipses of their own?

Cause that's my face.




KizaruTachio said:


> And fucking white women and being the best a sports don't forget that
> 
> O yeah and watermelon's disgusting


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> And fucking white women and being the best a sports don't forget that



the gun I spoke of doesn't shoot bullets

It shoots white women


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> O yeah and watermelon's disgusting



I agree with you there, unless it is yellow watermelon of course, that shit is great.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> the gun I spoke of doesn't shoot bullets
> 
> It shoots white women


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 2, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> the gun I spoke of doesn't shoot bullets
> 
> It shoots white women



Do... Do the white women have their own guns?

If they do, what do those guns shoot?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Do... Do the white women have their own guns?
> 
> If they do, what do those guns shoot?



Lol you don't get it


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Lol you don't get it



I figured i don't, but i still want an answer.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I figured i don't, but i still want an answer.



The answer of the joke or what the white women's guns shoot ?


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2011)

THE FLASH IS A FLASH!


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> The answer of the joke or what the white women's guns shoot ?



At this point, i'd be fine with either.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

white women shoot wonderful things, if you're doing it right


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> At this point, i'd be fine with either.



I'll answer the latter. 

White women's guns shoot a north face jackets, white bitches love north face jackets.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> white women shoot wonderful things, if you're doing it right



But they don't have guns though


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 2, 2011)

Geg said:


> Oh wow I'm the Bard of Rage



Heir of _*Hope *_


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 2, 2011)

I SUDDENLY UNDERSTAND EVERYTHING.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)

Lesson 1 of smashing white girls: _To first smash the white girl,you must understand the white girl._


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2011)

lol i'm mage of pride.

WTF IS A MAGE OF PRIDE. :/
I cast EGO VIAGRA!

"I'm da besst"


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh man, Doctor Who just gave me my first good laugh.


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2011)

This isn't a doctor who thread.

SUNNY WTF ARE YOU DOING!?!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2011)

This is basically the secondary who thread.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

Every thread is a doctor who thread


Funny story involving a piece of celery, aviator goggles and the nineteen eighty five sontaran invasion


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

also, every prime number thread is also automatically a Kamen Rider thread


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2011)

You know the episode where the grey aliens are taking over the planet....




well its 

...


BASED ON A TRUE STORY THEY ARE HERE!!!


ILLUMANTI


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

you mean the silence.
Creepier than Weeping angels if you ask me


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> This is basically the secondary who thread.



And a secondary OBD convo 

And *insert thread/place/etc name here*


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2011)

THE ALIENS ARE HERE

2012

ITS TRUE IM A CHOSEN ONE

WE WIL TAKE ALL THE AZN GIRLS aND ENSLAVE YOUR RACE HUMAN!


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 2, 2011)

Whostuck?
Good.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)

Are you high remmy ?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

you're welcome to them

No seriously. Go ahead


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

you can also take the scientologists.

As long as you leave me Hussie, Mila Kunies and Andrew Tveit i'm fine


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2011)

Not sure if serious. 

anyway lube up for the probing guys. Obama let us down. He should have disclosed that the Alternians are here.

fuk my life


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

RemChu said:


> anyway lube up for the probing guys. Obama let us down.
> fuk my life



Oh all these sentences take me back


Now I really want you to take everyone but Mila Kunis and Andrew Tveit


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 2, 2011)

What the fuck am I reading?


----------



## Sylar (Sep 2, 2011)

The madness has set in.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 2, 2011)

The Hiatus slowly tears away at the sanity of the loyal readers.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> What the fuck am I reading?



Put the geg down sunny or I will pop some Cristopher and his Kind so fast your head will spin


----------



## Sylar (Sep 2, 2011)

Those that remain can only look on in horror at what their fellows have become.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 2, 2011)

Soon nothing will be left but chaos.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)

I miss Zenith


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8gJvf2a23Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sylar (Sep 2, 2011)

Pure and unholy chaos.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 2, 2011)

The only thing that can avert this disaster is _The Return_.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Those that remain can only look on in horror at what their fellows have become.



Madness is a sweet box of fried onion. Your relish in it's ring and you put away the ugly things in which it turns just so you can know that you've earned it


Just this time


You've earned it


----------



## Sylar (Sep 2, 2011)

I fear it will be far too late in coming.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 2, 2011)

Crack whores, the lot of ya.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

that's funny, I was gonna say calamari and tentacles but I was afraid I was gonna sound pretentious


----------



## Sylar (Sep 2, 2011)

We can only cover our eyes and ears and scream out the language of the Old Ones.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

now I'm hungry for some elder god kebab


----------



## Sylar (Sep 2, 2011)

Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 2, 2011)

So where's this Doctor Who thread you guys were talking about?


----------



## Sylar (Sep 2, 2011)

It won't be enough however.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> now I'm hungry for some elder god kebab



I would imagine Cthulhu sushi would be fairly tough


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't read Sushi gibberish.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 2, 2011)

It will never be enough.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 2, 2011)

There will be weeping and tearing of the garments and gnashing of teeth


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

sounds like last thursday


----------



## Sylar (Sep 2, 2011)

Perhaps in the end however this is for the best.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 2, 2011)

Because after all the safest place to hide is insanity.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I would imagine Cthulhu sushi would be fairly tough



when the chewing gets tough the tough get lovecrafitan


----------



## Sylar (Sep 2, 2011)

- Academy Award winning actor, Denzel Washington


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 2, 2011)

Sylar said:


> It won't be enough however.



Her name is Caroline.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 2, 2011)

Sylar said:


> The madness has set in.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pWPg2DXcHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 2, 2011)

> I found out Google had a speech recognition thing, so while screwing around with it, I realized it couldn’t recognize any of the troll names


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 2, 2011)

They're all so fitting I can't say which is most fitting.

The entire bottom row is pure gold.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2011)

Ugliest Box makes sense

Cubey bore it for a while


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol at Nepeta


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol @ Yes very painful for Feferi. Fitting 


So I'm watching the original Superman movie due to being bored lol.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 2, 2011)

My attempt at Humanstuck Kan. Shrug.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 2, 2011)

Too dark a skin, too light a hair.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure black human kanaya is the most common human kanaya

Followed by redhair.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah I thought she would look nice with darker skin.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

I always just picture her as the female equivalent of Edward Sparkleballs


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 3, 2011)

I cannot picture humanstuck. My brain rejects it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 3, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I cannot picture humanstuck. My brain rejects it.



I'm disappoint


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 3, 2011)

I love drawing Humanstuck I find it very fun.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2011)

did skotty's equi/peta grubs multiply?


----------



## Pipe (Sep 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Maid of Shade....



I think that would be my godtier power since I'm the Page of PRIDE


Also good work Skotty, I usually picture kanaya as a dark skinned girl or a redhair girl.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 3, 2011)

zenieth said:


> did skotty's equi/peta grubs multiply?


Yes. (◡‿◡✿)



Pipe said:


> I think that would be my godtier power since I'm the Page of PRIDE
> 
> 
> Also good work Skotty, I usually picture kanaya as a dark skinned girl or a redhair girl.



Thank you! I loved the idea of her have dark milky skin.
I have Vriska now too.


----------



## shit (Sep 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> shit, you read runaways yet?



I read the first volume
I wanna read Iron Man Legacy again now that I know who the Pride are


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2011)

Survival logs going to resume on sep 5th.

For story purposes sunny's bucketness causes us all to black out for a couple of days.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2011)

Aren't we all just kind of one big bucket?


----------



## mali (Sep 3, 2011)

Im imagining some Homestuck charcaters in latex, dont ask me how though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Aren't we all just kind of one big bucket?





Mali said:


> Im imagining some Homestuck charcaters in latex, dont ask me how though.



The state of our MSPA thread, ladies and gentlemen.

**


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2011)

You take the bad with the worse in this thread TV.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 3, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> The state of our MSPA thread, ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> **



You have the power to fix this......I know you do.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 3, 2011)

I want persona 4 but I don't have a PS2 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2011)

Chie Jade

no


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 3, 2011)

So I read gates of Gotham a few days ago and I must say the last panel made me HNNNGGGG so hard.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 3, 2011)

Also
Everyone one except Z has changed out of the designated sets. Time for me to find a new set.

Also Shit have you read Lucifer?

Also Sunny is the new Who episode out?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

shit said:


> I read the first volume
> I wanna read Iron Man Legacy again now that I know who the Pride are



Iron Man legacy talks about the pride?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also
> Everyone one except Z has changed out of the designated sets. Time for me to find a new set.
> 
> Also Shit have you read Lucifer?
> ...



Everyone but Z = Just KT and TV

Apparently.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 3, 2011)

CB you aren't people.

And Ban is special.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 3, 2011)

To be fair I don't actually have anything to change into.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> CB you aren't people.



:hurtfeelings


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 3, 2011)

Shhh Shhh SHhh it's okay if you kill yourself the pain will stop.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2011)

Plat changed too but yeah I guess time has passed for now


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 3, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Plat changed too but yeah I guess time has passed for now



All right, but I'm keeping the avatar.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2011)

Geg said:


> Oh wow I'm the Bard of Rage


Bard of Dreams

Huh well this is something.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Chie Jade
> 
> no



pretty sure rose is chie

Jade is Yukiko.

edit: I don't agree with shadow Dave though. Dave's hidden problems wouldn't be his coolness facade but rather the fact that he cares a hell of a lot more than he lets on.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2011)

Also Dave has some issues with his mortality. He's the only kid who's shown fear of dying after all. And maybe some minor self-esteem issues.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also
> Everyone one except Z has changed out of the designated sets. Time for me to find a new set.
> 
> Also Shit have you read Lucifer?
> ...


You asked the same thing 6 hours too early last week 

It airs ~7-8 PM GMT

Which means 2-3 PM EST

Which means it doesn't hit the internets until like 3:30 PM


So calm your anus.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 3, 2011)

But Sunny my anus is ready and waiting.


/bucket.


----------



## shit (Sep 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also
> Everyone one except Z has changed out of the designated sets. Time for me to find a new set.
> 
> Also Shit have you read Lucifer?
> ...


Lucifer? wha?


Banhammer said:


> Iron Man legacy talks about the pride?



yeah man, I remember you geeking out about it when it was coming out
it ended up being the Illuminati against the Pride IIRC


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2011)

This is the third time I've seen Burning Nexor lurking. Either he's shy or your bucketness keeps driving him away.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

shit said:


> yeah man, I remember you geeking out about it when it was coming out
> it ended up being the Illuminati against the Pride IIRC



I doubt it, I don't think I read legacy, but that is definitely something I would geek out about.
I geek out every time someone mentions Pride just in passing. Like Daken saying why he can rape LA all he wants now.

Hell I nabbed the entire Legacy out of reflex the moment you mentioned Pride of Iron Man  Legacy


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You asked the same thing 6 hours too early last week
> 
> It airs ~7-8 PM GMT
> 
> ...



Oh that's right, it hits bbc in ninety minutes


Now if I only I had BBC


----------



## shit (Sep 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I doubt it, I don't think I read legacy, but that is definitely something I would geek out about.
> I geek out every time someone mentions Pride just in passing. Like Daken saying why he can rape LA all he wants now.
> 
> Hell I nabbed the entire Legacy out of reflex the moment you mentioned Pride of Iron Man  Legacy



oh rite, I guess it's the Daken thing I'm remembering you comment on

anyway, you shouldn't be disappointed
I liked the entire IML series, but I think it's just the second half that features the Pride


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Runaways references 

I'm willing to accept Academy into my heart just to know they're taking in one of the kids


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

oh my god shit, it's true, the pride is really on IML


----------



## Pipe (Sep 3, 2011)

Avengers Academy is pretty good.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

Is there really a Captain Mexico?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 3, 2011)

There is a Captain for every country.

America's just has better P.R.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 3, 2011)

Nah there isnt but in the marvel zombies comic there was a a cameo of Captain Mexica, the equivalent of Captain America if the spanish never discovered America.


----------



## mali (Sep 3, 2011)

Just finished reading Sandman:The Wake, a well needed breather from generic heroe comics.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

OHMYGOD ILLUMINATI VS PRIDE


----------



## shit (Sep 3, 2011)

Van Lente knows what he's doing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

New DW episode available.

Click ze sig


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 3, 2011)

zenieth said:


> This is the third time I've seen Burning Nexor lurking. Either he's shy or your bucketness keeps driving him away.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 3, 2011)

Speed paint of the NEW FRIEND...

edit oh my GOD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

You made Jeromy look like a girl


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 3, 2011)

A little Indian girl


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 3, 2011)

I can't draw guys.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

Or black people


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 3, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I can't draw, guys.



Fixed.


Nah jk, you're way better than most of the people I know.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I just liked sharing my art but if you're going to be rude Sunny I don't think I will anymore.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

I troll because I care Skotty <3


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 3, 2011)

No the other ones were great. Don't stop posting fanart


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Or black people


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2011)

Sunny is terrible, don't mind him Skotty.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah there's a reason no one in this thread likes Sunny, just ignore him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah there's a reason no one in this thread likes Sunny, just ignore him.


Imma slit your throat and feed your entrails to a dingo


----------



## mali (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks good Skotty, better than what I can do to say the least lol.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 3, 2011)

It's a bitpch fite...!!!

and thank you


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm sorry Sunny I just don't feel that way about you, take your obsidian feelings elsewhere

I think Cubey has an opening


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 3, 2011)

Sunny forever alone


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Imma slit your throat and feed your entrails to a dingo







Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah there's a reason no one in this thread likes Sunny, just ignore him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I'm sorry Sunny I just don't feel that way about you, take your obsidian feelings elsewhere
> 
> I think Cubey has an opening


*OH GOD 

I AM NOT HITTING ON YOU IDIOT, THIS IS HONEST TO GOD PLATONIC ENMITY 

LIKE IN THE "I REALLY DO WANT YOU TO DIE" KIND OF WAY. 


I AM NOT INITIATING AN ELABORATE CALIGINOUS WALTZ WITH YOU YOU DESPERATE SHIT. *


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 3, 2011)

Can we talk about something else ? This shit is getting annoying to read.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 3, 2011)

[18:40:32] hornses ass says: 
sunny is like mspa threads KISMESIS...
[18:40:43] Taurus says: 
he's far too low quality for that

Oh...

lets talk about lesbian trolls(◡‿◡✿)


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 3, 2011)

I guess we can't stop huh ?

Sometimes I don't know if you guys are trying to be funny or not but really there's a point where bashing somebody is just  annoying to watch. Like how fucking old are you guys ?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 3, 2011)

I was just joking, then I suggested
we talk
about


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

that_iz_exactIy_what_a_moIezter_wouId_zay


----------



## Sylar (Sep 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I guess we can't stop huh ?
> 
> Sometimes I don't know if you guys are trying to be funny or not but really there's a point where bashing somebody is just  annoying to watch. Like how fucking old are you guys ?



Psst no one fucking cares.


----------



## mali (Sep 3, 2011)

Talk about Image comics.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 3, 2011)

shhhhh
also i dont think any one truly hates Sunny...or else he might have been run out by now?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 3, 2011)

cute vrikan grub will calm you


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> that_iz_exactIy_what_a_moIezter_wouId_zay



I'm getting the strangest sense of deja-vu...


----------



## shit (Sep 3, 2011)

Skotty said:


> shhhhh
> also i dont think any one truly hates Sunny...or else he might have been run out by now?



you don't run out someone with 5 million rep
you just bitch and moan but not so much that he negs you


----------



## mali (Sep 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> that_iz_exactIy_what_a_moIezter_wouId_zay



I see your keyboard is back to its antics.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

No, it's fine, *for now*

The notebook is fucked up though, and it's the remotest thing I have to portable technology


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

and replacing it costs more than what it's worth


----------



## mali (Sep 3, 2011)

I dont get how some people have missing keys on their keyboard {not reffering to you}, do they chip away at the keys or something


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 3, 2011)

Mali said:


> I dont get how some people have missing keys on their keyboard {not reffering to you}, do they chip away at the keys or something



They eat them in their sleep.


----------



## mali (Sep 3, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> They eat them in their sleep.



Come to think of, my friends cat ate the letter U on my keyboard 

All the those words I couldnt use


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

phuc me if I know


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 3, 2011)

Keys are provably delicious.


----------



## mali (Sep 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> phuc me if I know



I find that P and H have more of an effect than a generic F.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 3, 2011)

Mali said:


> I find that P and H have more of an effect than a generic F.



that's my pestumchum typing quirk.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Just heard of the most beautifull word in the world


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Just heard of the most beautifull word in the world



I take it you refer to the thing in your sig?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Absolutely. I mean I thought I was just, you know, a flipper, but now, all that itty bitty slight of guilt I used to have when their long term relationship or spouse gave them shit, is like, gone.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

Mildly inebriated, at Taco Bell aww yeah


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Taco Bell oooooh bleargh


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

I lusted tacos. No bucket.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

back in my day lusting for tacos meant something else, and you bet your ass something was gonna end up in a bucket before the night was done


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

It means the same. But I meant edible tacos...wait


also Ban send Plat the Who ep for me I wont be home for like a half hour and I left him hanging long enough.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, I meant edible too


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 3, 2011)

Somebody stop them before they hurt themselves.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

No Crossbow, that's nacos


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> No Crossbow, that's nacos



Not sure we're on the same page here...

Unless naco means something wildly different from what I think.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

more and yet less likely than you think


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> more and yet less likely than you think



I can't even wrap my head around this sentence.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 3, 2011)

shit said:


> *Lucifer? wha?
> *



God tier comic book series. Possibly the best Vertigo ever printed EVER.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm actually going all benjamin burton on gaiman so I'm not touching lucifer till I finished sandman and that won't happen untill I finish a looooooooot of gaiman


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I can't even wrap my head around this sentence.



There's a lot of things you can wrap yourself around that you have yet to think of

Let's take this journey together


No I lied, you're alone on this one


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 3, 2011)

Holy shit I just realized something.

I was thinking back the whole "Thief of Breath = Darth Vader" thing that was quickly overshadowed by black jokes, and it occurred to me that The Force and The Windy Thing are super similar.

Like, when WV telling John to use it, that was a Yoda parallel or something.

I don't know.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 3, 2011)

the age of bucket tiers.

a dark time.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> God tier comic book series. Possibly the best Vertigo ever printed EVER.



there is one word to refute this.

PREACHER.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

I AM THE THIEF OF LIGHT




AND LIGHT BEING NON BUCKET TIER QUALITY


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry sunny, it's saturday and I'm not getting my due handjob on a bathroom stall so it's buckets for the lot of you


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

unless one of you wants to take one for the team, you're not leaving the pail hail till I let you


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2011)

Sandman and Lucfier are amazing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

I noticed recently that I don't care for super highquality art in manga or comics. Like art that is so good its almost photo quality. Like Lucifer and Vagabond. Its like too realistic that it no longer seems like comics/manga

Which defeats the purpose.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Lucifers art is all quite and proper.

It's the picassian art I can't digest

Makes me think of LSD and how much better of a time I would be having with it


----------



## Pipe (Sep 3, 2011)

Taco Bell is shit.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 3, 2011)

> > Next episode of Doctor Who: Rory shows Doc Scratch who’s boss.


Oh my God.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I noticed recently that I don't care for super highquality art in manga or comics. Like art that is so good its almost photo quality. Like Lucifer and Vagabond. Its like too realistic that it no longer seems like comics/manga
> 
> Which defeats the purpose.



jesus christ could you be any more of a disappointment


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Taco Bell is so shitty that pushing it down your mouth should make everything above your neck gay




And that's just gay enough for a lot of people


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 3, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> jesus christ could you be any more of a disappointment



the user name above Skotty's is also the name of the object that I want to hit Sunny with at this moment


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2011)

Like that is the dumbest thing I've ever heard

IT LOOKS TOO GOOD I CAN'T ENJOY IT


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 3, 2011)

I wanted to hit Sunny earlier but he apologized so I wasn't mad anymore. (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 3, 2011)

seriously I like Sandman and Lucifer too but still no more love for Preacher

truly a bucket


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

I think since I doubt I'll ever redeem myself in TV or CD's eyes, what with them being bleeding cunts n all, I think I'll just go for pissing them off at any opportunity for my own amusement.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Everyone in this page is named after something I wish I could throw at sunny sometimes


Except enterthetao. What the fuck is that?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2011)

You wish you could throw Skotty at Sunny?

dude...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

He wanted to hit me with Pipe you dumb pile o shit


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 3, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You wish you could throw Skotty at Sunny?
> 
> dude...



no I want to hit him with a pipe

I thought that was obvious


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Everyone in this page is named after something I wish I could throw at sunny sometimes
> 
> 
> Except enterthetao. What the fuck is that?


Enter The Tao would make a great kung fu movie.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 3, 2011)

Now I am confused.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> He wanted to hit me with Pipe you dumb pile o shit



you don't get to talk


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Rather him than me


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

A hammer, a dragoon, a ford taurus a pipe and a shit ton of toilet paper


I stand by what I said


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> you don't get to talk


Suck my Pipe, Fang clone #492


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

And sunny. One wishes he could throw sunny at sunny


Only sometimes.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Everyone in this page is named after something I wish I could throw at sunny sometimes



Banhammers, crossbows, crimson dragoons, skotties...

It's almost uncanny, really.

We should do this with everyone.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> A hammer, a dragoon, a ford taurus a pipe and a shit ton of toilet paper
> 
> 
> I stand by what I said



Very rude.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Very rude.



I'm not Banflowers my chap.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Banhammers, crossbows, crimson dragoons, skotties...
> 
> It's almost uncanny, really.
> 
> We should do this with everyone.



and a crossbow.

Really, need we more proof?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> And sunny. One wishes he could throw sunny at sunny
> 
> 
> Only sometimes.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfDDI_SCarw[/YOUTUBE]


I always think of Skotty as:




But with a wig like female Ace Dick


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 3, 2011)

GREAT SKOTT.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

I also wish I could throw Scotsmen at sunny


but that's more of a fetish of mine than anything he's done really


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> GREAT SKOTT.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 3, 2011)

> Like female Ace Dick.



Approved. Ace Dick was my favourite.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 3, 2011)

It's your kids, Skotty! Something's got to be done about your kids!


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I also wish I could throw Scotsmen at sunny
> 
> 
> but that's more of a fetish of mine than anything he's done really



I'm not sure why I laughed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Approved. Ace Dick was my favourite.




"her"


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 3, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> there is one word to refute this.
> 
> PREACHER.



Nah man read most of it. It's of a lower class. Still good but just not on the level.

Vertigo comics go like

Sandman/Lucifer
Fables
The rest. (Y>/=Preacher>Soldier)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

Western comics

Really, all I care for is special crossovers like Blackest Night or Civil War

Or alt verses like Red Son. God Red Son was amazing.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Nah man read most of it. It's of a lower class. Still good but just not on the level.
> 
> Vertigo comics go like
> 
> ...



Smh at putting Transmetropolitan with 'the rest'.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 3, 2011)

isn't watchmen part of vertigo ?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh right yeah sometimes I forget about who made Watchmen.

@Sylar I haven't read Transmetropolitan yet, I had a copy but left it at a relatives house so I'll probably read it by Christmas.

@Sunny yeah it was good, don't know how I felt about the ending though. I mean really time loops.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 3, 2011)

Awww fuck someone from my IP is already DLing something FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuu

I need my WHO!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Oh right yeah sometimes I forget about who made Watchmen.
> 
> @Sylar I haven't read Transmetropolitan yet, I had a copy but left it at a relatives house so I'll probably read it by Christmas.
> 
> @Sunny yeah it was good, don't know how I felt about the ending though. I mean really time loops.


Well stable time loops make for effective closure


----------



## Pipe (Sep 3, 2011)

Red Son was awesome, Kal Luthor.

Also my username is the diminutive of my real name, is just a coincidence that pipe is also an english word.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

Pi-peh?

LOL


----------



## Pipe (Sep 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Pi-peh?
> 
> LOL



Yes actually that's how is it pronounced, now your minds are blown.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 3, 2011)

NSFW it's not very graphic but hell if we don't go bucket tier how else will Hussies announcement save us from it.

Also the site itself is SFW and it'll ask your age anyway.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 3, 2011)

tl;dr

Verbal porking needs more pictures


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Everyone in this page is named after something I wish I could throw at sunny sometimes
> 
> 
> Except enterthetao. What the fuck is that?



a Chinese religion


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Nah man read most of it. It's of a lower class. Still good but just not on the level.
> 
> Vertigo comics go like
> 
> ...



maybe you missed the part where the Saint of Killers shot God in the face


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> a Chinese religion



I can't throw a goddamned chinese religion at sunny

You should feel terrible about yourself


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 4, 2011)

The things I would do (starts sweating) the _horrible _things.

O yeah and this
​


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2011)

I suppose you could throw  at me.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> The things I would do (starts sweating) the _horrible _things.
> 
> O yeah and this
> ​


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 4, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I can't throw a goddamned chinese religion at sunny
> 
> You should feel terrible about yourself



you could throw the Chinese

I mean, there's so many of them


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Cute Vriska, creepy Sollux.



No solo pics dawg


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 4, 2011)

and risk making you literate sunny? Fat chance


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 4, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> you could throw the Chinese



*Never again.*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 4, 2011)

noodle incident in my fanclub?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2011)

Noodle Incident sounds like a euphemism


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 4, 2011)

it's a trope



also a Calvin and Hobbes plot point


----------



## Sylar (Sep 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Noodle Incident sounds like a euphemism



EVERYTHING is a euphemism if used incorrectly.


----------



## geG (Sep 4, 2011)

Hahaha

This person's response was "ive owned shitty teen comic creators far more powerful than you. ask scott pilgrim guy. dont fuck with me."


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2011)

Hussies plan to destroy the animes continues.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 4, 2011)

He is ADORABLE :33


----------



## Monna (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh Hussie. You card.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 4, 2011)

Wait I just missed something awesome. How did he ruin anime cons for everyone?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 4, 2011)

Homestuck shirts.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh. Then that other guy is a fucking moron to get bothered by shirts which were already around.

Or be bothered by shirts period.


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 4, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Homestuck shirts.



Its only ruined if you wear the shirt without the makeup and the horns


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 4, 2011)

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE. The troll shirts have been changed for use at the Topacato store.

Now the icons are disproportionate and the colors less accurate.

I forget what makes this good news.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 4, 2011)

I have an overgrown schadenfreude gland, so that is wonderful news


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 4, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> GOOD NEWS EVERYONE. The troll shirts have been changed for use at the Topacato store.
> 
> Now the icons are disproportionate and the colors less accurate.
> 
> I forget what makes this good news.



It means when they are returned to their more canon glory there'll be much rejoicing?

it works like New Coke and similar things i guess


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 4, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> It means when they are returned to their more canon glory there'll be much rejoicing?
> 
> it works like New Coke and similar things i guess



Hussie's marketing genius strikes like a coiled cobra.

That is to say, entirely on accident.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Sep 4, 2011)

they're right

Homestuck does need more codpieces


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## geG (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't think the colors on the troll shirts are wrong; that image has been around for a while and I think the reason the colors look off is due to the lighting and/or flash from the camera.

But yeah apparently the size of the icons on all the shirts is accidentally like twice as big now


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2011)

I couldn't agree with this more.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2011)

I like this because its d'awwwwww


----------



## geG (Sep 4, 2011)

I really like that picture but it's always bothered me that John and Jade's eye colors are wrong


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2011)

Geg said:


> I really like that picture but it's always bothered me that John and Jade's eye colors are wrong


There ya go Geg


----------



## shit (Sep 4, 2011)

no update about the upcoming update yet?


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 4, 2011)

shit said:


> no update about the upcoming update yet?



not yet no, likely to be a couple more weeks i'd say


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 4, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> not yet no, likely to be a couple more weeks i'd say



That is the estimate for the date of the update concerning the estimation of how long until the update.

Cripes, this is worse than Minecraft...


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 4, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That is the estimate for the date of the update concerning the estimation of how long until the update.
> 
> Cripes, this is worse than Minecraft...



nah, he wont update us, he'll just surprise us by sticking the update in at random


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 4, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> nah, he wont update us, he'll just surprise us by sticking the update in at random



So he won't update, but instead... he will update?


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 4, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> So he won't update, but instead... he will update?



Now you are beginning to understand...

Truly you have gone through the looking glass


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 4, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Now you are beginning to understand...
> 
> Truly you have gone through the looking glass



But how deep does this rabbit hole go?

I don't know what I'm saying.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 4, 2011)

lol wut


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't even


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> But how deep does this rabbit hole go?
> 
> I don't know what I'm saying.



You need to go DEEPER.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2011)

BWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGG


----------



## Platinum (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol


----------



## shit (Sep 4, 2011)

that is inspired


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2011)

So I just saw the first Eva movie having never seen the series and only having a cursory knowledge of the premise.

Suddenly, I understand nothing.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 4, 2011)

Partially obscured guy is disappoint.


----------



## shit (Sep 4, 2011)

he's thinking about super heros in his day


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Slap a jap was an age of heroes


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2011)

Truly a time of legends.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Although I'm not sure on whose side of the war Thor would technically have been back then


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 4, 2011)

What with a BlitzKrieg (Thunder War) going on


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 4, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Truly a time of legends.



a true golden age


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 4, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> a true golden age


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 4, 2011)

legit photo of me and my friends


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2011)

Did you draw that skotty?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh I wish I found it on Tumblr~


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 4, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Did you draw that skotty?



Cad posted  the whole thing a while back


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cad posted  the whole thing a while back



Keeping it to yourself I see...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 4, 2011)

implying I saved it


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey does Hussie look like Freddie Mercury, or is it just me  ?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2011)

It's just you


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe I'm a latent racist.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 4, 2011)

Being racist at Hussie is punishable by law in some countries.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 4, 2011)

That could be his uncle at the very least


----------



## Sylar (Sep 4, 2011)

Not even a little bit.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2011)

Not seeing it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2011)

I dare say, racism against Hussie ITT ought to be punishable with stoning to death.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 4, 2011)

BURN THE HEATHEN.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 4, 2011)

They said the same thing in the Mafia FC. Maybe all white people amazingly talented people look alike to me.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> They said the same thing in the Mafia FC. Maybe all white people amazingly talented people look alike to me.



Acceptance is the first step.


...Well, it's actually the last step, but whatever.


----------



## shit (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2011)

Stashlux         .


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

Viltrumite Trolls


----------



## mali (Sep 5, 2011)

Viltumites fuck shit up.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2011)

What in gods name ?



wait, what. WHAT ? (Andrew is in this vid)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHtVbQ3dLqU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

Hiatustuck has now lasted 2 weeks.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Viltrumite Trolls



that's something to be afraid of


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 5, 2011)

Still 2-4 weeks left


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

Equus already had a viltrumite lusus and we know how that ended up


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Still 2-4 weeks left


...
.....
.......


















....


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Equus already had a viltrumite lusus and we know how that ended up


I heard a commercial yesterday.

For this car.



I doubletaked.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Sep 5, 2011)

I think we are bucket tier right now.


----------



## shit (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

Is that where Potter lusted the horsecock?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> snip


----------



## shit (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Is that where Potter lusted the horsecock?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

I wikipedia Equus.

And guess who played the psychiatrist in that play back in the 70s

Charles Dutton.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Is that where Potter lusted the horsecock?



I see you're a connoiseur

Although it's good to know that he gouged their eyes first
Some skullfucking may have been involved, I sometimes get my equestrian erotica confused


----------



## shit (Sep 5, 2011)

katie, are those random black guys you're posting, or is that the same one you were wearing a set of recently?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I wikipedia Equus.
> 
> And guess who played the psychiatrist in that play back in the 70s
> 
> Charles Dutton.



It all makes sense now


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 5, 2011)

38)


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2011)

shit said:


> katie, are those random black guys you're posting, or is that the same one you were wearing a set of recently?



Same one from the set.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 5, 2011)

Skotty said:


> 38)



More greatness.

Bottom one's pretty horrifying, but still good.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 5, 2011)

yeah it went from stupid little mermaid parody to horror terror feferi oops


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2011)

School starts tomorrow, might be busy with that. Hopefully  I can replace the crack urges with vir- science, yeah science is what I meant to say.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 5, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> School starts tomorrow, might be busy with that. Hopefully  I can replace the crack urges with vir- science, yeah science is what I meant to say.



I had forgotten how the school year starts in September on the east coast.

_Memories..._


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2011)

Oops living in Virgina  I always misspell vag- science. I always misspell science.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

Skotty said:


> 38)


She stroking him with her penis in the bottom one?


/trolling


Also yes, I am a crack head. My body is physically going through the agony of withdrawal


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Oops living in Virgina  I always misspell vag- science. I always misspell science.


Well I assumed you were going for 'virgins' but 'vaginas' works too


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well I assumed you were going for* 'virgins' *but 'vaginas' works too



I know my name is Hassan, but come on Sunny.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well I assumed you were going for 'virgins' but 'vaginas' works too



>implying it can't be both


----------



## Pipe (Sep 5, 2011)

lol I was on classes since august 15

also don't like creepy scale feferi


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> >implying it can't be both



I like the way you think.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I know my name is Hassan, but come on Sunny.


Well you'd hope with you being 15, most of the available vags'd be virgins. >_>

/reaching new depths of bucketness


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> *Well you'd hope with you being 15, most of the available vags'd be virgins. >_>*
> 
> /reaching new depths of bucketness



You'd be surprised. 

But yeah this is reaching Tartarus levels.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well you'd hope with you being 15, most of the available vags'd be virgins. >_>


I remember when I was 15

Italian twins


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh no wait, I was sixteen. The italian I did when I was fifteen was a fat bitch who broke my bed beam

That was some hard fucking explaining I had to  do


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I remember when I was 15
> 
> *Italian** twins*



>Kneels down

 Teach me your ways o' great Banhammer

EDIT: Wait was it  like a completely mutual thing ? Cus I went out with a girl and messed around with her sister. But it wasn't at the same time it was like a 2 week difference.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 5, 2011)

...Well, it's been fun.

*puts on coat*

*walks out door*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

This bucket is too deep for even me.

*leaves as well*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2011)

"That day we lost something irreplaceable, and sunny too"


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

I haven't even bust out the snorkel


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 5, 2011)

Whoops, forgot my hat.

*puts on hat*

*snaps*

*exits again*


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

Did I ever tell you about the story with the yoddle lady and the red fedora?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2011)

And that day the buckets consumed us.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

Relax, it's not like I ever wore it again


----------



## Pipe (Sep 5, 2011)

Kids and fun


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

This is me paping and shooshing the thread back to quality.

Starting with KT:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

Zeni:


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

She still needs a hat


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I haven't even bust out the snorkel



You remembered  the galoshes right ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

To Plat, from Skotty:


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

That reminds me of the lady gaga cosplayer back in february


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 5, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And that day the buckets consumed us.



I could post something here that's so bucket tier that everyone else's would pale in comparison

but I won't


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

For Zoidberg:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

For Shit:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

For whoever was a Rose lover, I forget:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

For Ban:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

Fer the Nepeta lovers


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

Cutest Nepeta cosplay I've ever seen (they're usually fat chicks)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

For Cadrien:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

For Crossbow:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

For Cube-

you know...I think I'm going to quit while I'm ahead


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> To Plat, from *Skotty:*



Skotty's a guy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

No she isn't.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 5, 2011)

Sunny hates me


----------



## Sylar (Sep 5, 2011)

Nothing for Sylar.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 5, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Nothing for Sylar.



doesn't this remind you of your DSPV days


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

Its a lie


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 5, 2011)

so rereading Homestuck

I kinda like Vriska more now


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

For ETT:



For Sylar:


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't care for Humanstuck mostly but I like

I love you too Sunny pek


----------



## Sylar (Sep 5, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> doesn't this remind you of your DSPV days



























































Yes 



Sunuvmann said:


> For Sylar:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 5, 2011)

Quality levels normalizing?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2011)

I like humanscratch pics.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 6, 2011)

Plat don't ruin my fandom


----------



## God (Sep 6, 2011)

still no update


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh ETT you are so adorable with your black advances :33.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## shit (Sep 6, 2011)

thx sunny bro


----------



## geG (Sep 6, 2011)

Suddenly nothing makes sense again


----------



## shit (Sep 6, 2011)

behold the noses


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

Lol @ the colored noses fad.


----------



## geG (Sep 6, 2011)

My post meant there was an update you idiots


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh wow an actual update with like pictures and stuff.

It's been too long.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2011)

welp time to reread Jailbreak


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

Now watch as hussie puts homestuck on hiatus to finish jailbreak.


----------



## geG (Sep 6, 2011)

> I said I'd give a forecast on when to expect the next animation to be finished. So here you go.
> 
> I can't imagine there'll be anything to see here until at least three weeks from now. I'd like to give a more optimistic outlook. In the past, such optimism has been misleading.
> 
> ...


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 6, 2011)

So how about that Jailbreak? Didn't the last bit involve elves?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 6, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> "That day we lost something irreplaceable, and sunny too"



I don' get it only CB and Sunny left what was the irreplaceable thing?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh god I swear last night I had a dream that this happened.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

Jesus Hussie moves more than a criminal wanted by interpol.


----------



## geG (Sep 6, 2011)

Halftruth said on her tumblr that this time they were forced out by their landlord or something lol


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

Geg said:


> Halftruth said on her tumblr that this time they were forced out by their landlord or something lol



Why do I get the feeling that shooshes and paps were involved.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

Also I lold at the fact that hussie has the comic in an infinite loop.

He laughs at our addictions.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 6, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I don' get it only CB and Sunny left what was the irreplaceable thing?





Anyway, I lol'd at the half-eaten update.


----------



## Monna (Sep 6, 2011)

Hussie's trying to stay off the radar.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 6, 2011)

>Song and art not finished

What the hell those contributor assholes been doing the last two weeks?!


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 6, 2011)

Doing drugs and fapping.


----------



## shit (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 6, 2011)

Man...this was like the tiniest bit of crack on the tip of our noses before saying hey, you have to wait 3 weeks until the good stuff lol


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

So just watched the newest who. Those fucking doll things man....

Also Rory needs to stop stealing every damn scene he is in, on second thought he needs to keep doing it .


----------



## shit (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

I think i'm going to rep sage with the terezi one .


----------



## shit (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## spesh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 6, 2011)

I loved the doctors lines about how he's traveled in the EP, yeah it was mediocre but still.
When he was talking about all those stars and the impossible places I was like wow.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 6, 2011)

Shit Clearly the Handmaid would be the dominant one in the relationship.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2011)

hmm

Hello thread

How am I gonna bring the buckets home today?


----------



## shit (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2011)

shit make me a song


----------



## Pipe (Sep 6, 2011)

yay update   and nay update


----------



## shit (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 6, 2011)

Maplehoof 

I hope she lives in the new post-scratch reality


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2011)

I hope we see a Rose X Equus log where we see him discuss with rose the importance of Mapplehoof


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2011)

or maybe with dave and lecture him about his biebe


----------



## shit (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 6, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I hope we see a Rose X Equus log where we see him discuss with rose the importance of Mapplehoof





Banhammer said:


> or maybe with dave and lecture him about his biebe


Plausibly could be inserted into the 'past' (relative to current story position)

But unlikely with him being dead.

Sure, Nepeta did make a post mortem comeback. But Equius' whole existence is a joke.

Arguably, Nepeta's is as well. But her joke has more character.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 6, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Plausibly could be inserted into the 'past' (relative to current story position)
> 
> But unlikely with him being dead.



Not even going to start this again...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 6, 2011)

Characters that have had flashback conversations to back when they were living post mortem:

2 (Tavros and Nepeta; but those were previously referenced events. I'm not counting Vriska's conversation with John because it was in John's 'present')

Dead speaking characters:
6


Thus, it is unlikely that Hussie would insert that. Or that we'll even see Equius again except maybe via dream bubble.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 6, 2011)

So I'm guessin I should read Jailbreak.  Telly only told me to read Problem Sleuth.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2011)

Jailbreak and Bard Quest are optional, but couldn't hurt.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 6, 2011)

You might as well.

Think of Jailbreak and Bardquest as prototypes.

In that Jailbreak was where a lot of the jokes and plot elements you see recur started.

Like: Items being multiform, What pumpkin?, Arms, Be the pony, Appearifiers, The suicide stump, etc.

Bardquest didn't have much but it helped AH get the whole site design worked out, namely the complexities of non linear story paths


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 6, 2011)

Bard quest is the only one I haven't read.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah I might start them on Thursday when I get out a class~ I wanted to reread Problem Sleuth anyway.


----------



## Didi (Sep 6, 2011)

I've tried to read Bard Quest once but there were too many goddamn paths I could take

Read all of Jailbreak (and PS and Homestuck too ofc but that's obvious)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 6, 2011)

The best way to read BQ is with the backspace button.

i.e. You go whatever path and then when you reach a dead end backspace and try the other path until you reach the end. Then go back to the beginning and try any choices you missed.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 6, 2011)

I haven't touched Bard Quest and stopped in the middle of JailBreak.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 6, 2011)

*The king is a homosexual!*​


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 6, 2011)

New One Piece: Kaizoku Musou Image, Official Site Update 

Laughing so much.


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 7, 2011)

BardQuest rocks.

And hi, y'all.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

Homestuck Audiobook
Discuss


----------



## shit (Sep 7, 2011)

ughhhhhhhhhh
the speaking parts better be fucking spectacular
all mspa dub'd stuff has a tendency to suck some incredible shit


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

It's not a thing
just an idea


----------



## shit (Sep 7, 2011)

oh well ok
I have major reservations about the idea


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

as long as the voice over is british


Shit, you're like senior blender correspondent or something, why is red harrasing a japanese girl over who has better entitlement and understanding of japanese culture?


----------



## mali (Sep 7, 2011)

Audio books might not be a good idea, but if they pull of the accent it will deinitely work.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

no on a second though it would be rather terrible

No way to translate Flash events


----------



## shit (Sep 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> as long as the voice over is british
> 
> 
> Shit, you're like senior blender correspondent or something, why is red harrasing a japanese girl over who has better entitlement and understanding of japanese culture?



what does red have to do with the blender? 

blender correspondent rule: if blender person is being embarrassing, deny that he is actually from the blender


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

Media these days


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 7, 2011)

Shit is Sunny from the Blender


----------



## shit (Sep 7, 2011)

I am time skip sunny
and sunny is time skip e-me
blender timelines are complicated


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

shit make me a song please


----------



## shit (Sep 7, 2011)

last person I made a song for, I made him wait about a full year


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

That's fine. I don't intend to die any time soon

How are we in Runaways


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 7, 2011)

I've said it before, Visual Novel is the best medium to package it.

That way you can preserve the flashes and walk around cut scenes.


----------



## shit (Sep 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> That's fine. I don't intend to die any time soon
> 
> How are we in Runaways



still only read the first vol so far


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunny why you not mod you just broke the theory that only users who aren't sealed become mod.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

Pimps > Mods


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 7, 2011)

Indeed.

I banned him just to make that point all the more clear to you tiny avy'd scum.

BOW BEFORE THE GLORIOUS LARGE AVY'D MASTER RACE


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 7, 2011)

Your plan is genius though if we win and ban you all there's no one to give us stuff for free. If we lose well then we lose.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 7, 2011)

We are all mods now?! ;o


----------



## Didi (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes


Though I don't know where the mod centre is yet

I WILL FIND OUT


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

Please. Pimps can't ban ho's


----------



## geG (Sep 7, 2011)

Didi said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Though I don't know where the mod centre is yet
> ...



We've hidden it in the past in a time before everyone was a mod.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfuQccEW_zE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 7, 2011)

Geg said:


> We've hidden it in the past in a time before everyone was a mod.




Its a few minutes out of phase with the rest of the forum. Notice how posts don't match the computer time? That's because the rest of NF is 6 minutes back in time. The HR is in the present.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 7, 2011)

time to ban Platinum


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 7, 2011)

Mods vs PIMPS let's go


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2011)

The mod centre is boring as hell anyway.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I banned him just to make that point all the more clear to you tiny avy'd scum.
> 
> BOW BEFORE THE GLORIOUS LARGE AVY'D MASTER RACE


yo yo rotating signatures bitch


----------



## Pipe (Sep 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Mods vs OTPwhores let's go



fixed       .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Mods vs PIMPS let's go



HEAVEN OR HELL, LETS ROCK!


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 7, 2011)

Mod zone 2K11


----------



## shit (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh that's John with Rose. I thought that was a second, humanstuck'd Kanaya wearing a mask.


----------



## shit (Sep 7, 2011)

disguise too clever for you?


----------



## shit (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2011)

We have splashed down into the mod zone.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 7, 2011)

Moar journal entries


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 7, 2011)

...What the hell did I miss?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Moar journal entries



Well we had an update so if I do them I have to start over?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't count it


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 7, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> ...What the hell did I miss?



Your a mod now.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2011)

And we all became a little more terrible as a result .


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 7, 2011)

mods = ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

we're all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) now


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 7, 2011)

It's like I've woken up one morning with super powers, but everyone else I know also woke up with the same superpowers.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 7, 2011)

Don't worry, we don't have actual powers, so we're only as useful as normal mods.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 7, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> mods = ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> we're all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) now


In an ocean of homosexuals, only the pimps are straight.


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Don't worry, we don't have actual powers, so we're only as useful as normal mods.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

I used to know a lesbian madam


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

Only ever met one pimp and it was not a pleasant experience.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Only ever met one pimp and it was not a pleasant experience.



D-did he try to trick you out ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 7, 2011)

Kt you really should learn just not to pursue Banhammer stories.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 7, 2011)

But I wanna be like him when I grow up


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> But I wanna be like him when I grow up



:galacticsmh


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 7, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> It's like I've woken up one morning with super powers, but everyone else I know also woke up with the same superpowers.



I wish I noticed this post earlier

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8I9pYCl9AQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2011)

Banhammer you want something in your butt?


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2011)

Kiz

dat
vriska

=D


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 7, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Kiz
> 
> dat
> vriska
> ...



I try 

EDIT: The persona theme makes it all the better


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> D-did he try to trick you out ?


Oh God no. I was well spoken for thank you very much, and much better protected


Taurus Versant said:


> Kt you really should learn just not to pursue Banhammer stories.






KizaruTachio said:


> But I wanna be like him when I grow up


Now that's disturbing
Just have fun and know the right people, life happens when you're looking the other way


RemChu said:


> Banhammer you want something in your butt?



Is this your way of asking me out?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Now that's disturbing
> Just have fun and know the right people, life happens when you're looking the other way



I know I was more or less kidding

​
I thought Zeni and Sunny would appreciate these the most :33


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

Also, don't trust Brazilians


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

Or Lesbians. I'm never going there again


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Also, don't trust Brazilians



But those are like the best looking women. 



Banhammer said:


> Or Lesbians. I'm never going there again



I know from three experiences.  One  really bad,one ended up nice, another is a long story.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> But those are like the best looking women.



Yes, brazilians are amazing looking, and they got moves, and there was even this one with a certain tick that could be best described as well 


a bear trap

Just don't trust them


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Yes, brazilians are amazing looking, and they got moves, and there was even this one with a certain tick that could be best described as well
> 
> 
> a bear trap
> ...



This is like finding out the bike you've been saving up for has been recalled for lead poisoning.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2011)

I didn't say you couldn't ride it

I'm just saying don't go over to next town on it. And certainly not without a helmet


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I know I was more or less kidding
> 
> ​
> I thought Zeni and Sunny would appreciate these the most :33


If I didn't like my current set, I'd make that my avy.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 7, 2011)

yeaaaaaaah buddy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 7, 2011)

Its funny how cosplayers reflect on the characters.

You rarely see an ugly Vriska cosplayer.
Almost all Nepeta cosplayers are fat.
A good 2/3 Dave cosplayers are girls.


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 8, 2011)

Not gonna lie, that's hot.


----------



## Didi (Sep 8, 2011)

Gonna agree with sage here


----------



## Monna (Sep 8, 2011)

Vriska will always be the smexiest. :ho


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 8, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Vriska will always be the smexiest. :ho



That's a funny way of spelling Aradia.












































































































































































>MFW there is no good Aradia cosplay


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2011)

Marquise>Aradia>Vriska>Handmaiden


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Please don't tell me it's troll girl hotness time .


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry Plat, but it's is totally that time.

Nepepta maybe be cute, but she is least hot.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

They are 6 sweeps old, they are only supposed to be cute .


----------



## Sylar (Sep 8, 2011)

6 sweeps old. So not cool.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

You tell them sylar .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

Only a 2 year(1 sweep) difference.

It's all good for me


----------



## shit (Sep 8, 2011)

cosplay = 3d pig disgusting


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

I have to find that Jade cosplay that I posted to prove you wrong.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Only a 2 year(1 sweep) difference.
> 
> It's all good for me



Represent.


...Also, what's this talk of lesians being untrustworthy?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2011)

This is a kids friendly website


----------



## shit (Sep 8, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I have to find that Jade cosplay that I posted to prove you wrong.



lookit the fart thread instead and orgasm from my cavalcade of vriska farts


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2011)

Orgasming from Farts


What is this, two thousand and three?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

shit said:


> lookit the fart thread instead and orgasm from my cavalcade of vriska farts



Way ahead of you


----------



## Sylar (Sep 8, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> This is a kids friendly website



Or is it a website for people who want to be 'friends' with kids? 
**


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Or is it a website for people who want to be 'friends' with kids?
> **



>Implying mutual excusivity


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Or is it a website for people who want to be 'friends' with kids?
> **



Well considering our fine staff totally not filled with pedos...


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 8, 2011)

shit said:


> cosplay = 3d pig disgusting



But Shit maybe one day a cosplayer with a 2D soul will appear.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Well considering our fine staff totally not filled with pedos...



They just want to be friends very close, very intimate, very beneficial friends.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 8, 2011)

OHH Nice Fart.



Also fellow Whovians.
Your face when Aradiacestor is the girl who waited. The girl who waited an impossibly long time TO DIE


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't we all?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 8, 2011)

Not if your Rory death is just another powerup.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2011)

Or Scott Pilgrim


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 8, 2011)

He had a 1-up. Plus it was more of the power of understanding.

I wish I had a 1-up.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Rory is too badass to ever die, he's a fundamental part of reality.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish I had save points





Platinum said:


> Rory is too badass to ever die, he's a fundamental part of reality.



The universe tried to erase Rory once

It exploded


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2011)

Has there been any humanstuck ancestors?

You'd think adult Aradiacestor'd make a very gorgeous girl


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 8, 2011)

Lord English keeps only the highest quality of women.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

Indeed he does


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Lord English keeps only the highest quality of women.



After 15 he loses interest


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> >MFW there is no good Aradia cosplay


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

She has better pics than that


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2011)

aw man would slime all of those trolls...


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2011)

naw banhammer I can't go out with you....
sausage gives me indigestion.
:<


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

Getting better


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2011)

those huge red troll lips

UHHHHHHHH


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

dem hips


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

>Aradia in general

bluh


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2011)

i meant uhhhhhh in a good way.

i'd fuck both those aradia to fufill my sick fantasy


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> >Aradia in general
> 
> bluh


Aradia is cool as fuck man don't down play her 


RemChu said:


> i meant uhhhhhh in a good way.
> 
> i'd fuck both those aradia to fufill my sick fantasy



I wasn't expecting you to say it out-loud


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

RemChu said:


> i meant uhhhhhh in a good way.
> 
> i'd fuck both those aradia to fufill my sick fantasy



That is a good thing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd fill Hipster Aradia's bucket, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'd fill Hipster Aradia's bucket, if you know what I mean.



"Bucket filling" is barely a euphemism anymore.


...Also, let's stop talking about this.


----------



## shit (Sep 8, 2011)

oh wow, black girls pull off troll cosplay very nicely


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

shit said:


> oh wow, black girls pull off troll cosplay very nicely



I wish I was attracted to black girls.

Really, I do...


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh lulz
im rep sealed dammit.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I wish I was attracted to black girls.
> 
> Really, I do...



Get ready for some pms young cross.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Get ready for some pms young cross.



Well, _this_ should be something.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

WELL     .

UM.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2011)

would you stop traumatising the kid already?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

It wasn't even that bad I'm just trying to show cross the best our women have to offer.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

Man we really need that update huh ?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

GUYS.

GUYS i THINK i'M BROKEN, GUYS.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

It wasn't even pornographic  man !


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2011)

He obviously cannot handle that ass, KT. Learn the limits of the young.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

i Don'T Know, man.

It's like my biracial bloods are at conflict with each other, battling within my psyche to determine how i should be reacting to this.

I don't know what's real anymore.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

I've failed my own people, I've broken the mind of a fellow youth.

I'm not fit to be a leader. I must.....leave.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mNNWivqU0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

KT is corrupting poor crossbow like some foul sith lord.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> KT is corrupting poor crossbow like some foul sith lord.



The younglings !


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2011)

He's introducing the dark side and everything


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

No, wait... 

Don't you see what this is? This is the _bucket fever_! It's trying to tear us apart!

We can't let it win, dammit! I refuse to see this thread fall to pieces!

NEVER LOSE HOPE.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 8, 2011)

Poor sick young bastards


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

grubs


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> He's introducing the dark side and everything



Oh you .



Crossbow said:


> No, wait...
> 
> Don't you see what this is? This is the _bucket fever_! It's trying to tear us apart!
> 
> ...



Together we can defeat the fever.



Skotty said:


> grubs





Doesn't feel right to me .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> No, wait...
> 
> Don't you see what this is? This is the _bucket fever_! It's trying to tear us apart!
> 
> ...














I lost hope a long long time ago, I pretended like I didn't but I did.

When the accursed sandy  one had told us the dark tale of what he did in his chambers to defile the great space jam, I knew there wasn't a thing called hope. 

It was only exacerbated when the one called Cubey had his second coming, the archives said he was a dark scourge of bucketness but I ignored the stories.  I let myself get angry at him, and the anger it felt......good.

Then I listened to  the dark tales of Banhammer that would lead me down a path I could not back away from. The runes of pornstuck shared to me from the great sages Shit and Noob sealed my fate. Now I show you runes of a different nature. I can show you the true  ass  power of the Dark Side, if you allow me to.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Doesn't feel right to me .



Is There A Problem Here Officer


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I lost hope a long long time ago, I pretended like I didn't but I did.
> 
> When the accursed sandy  one had told us the dark tale of what he did in his chambers to defile the great space jam, I knew there wasn't a thing called hope.
> 
> ...



Sure, okay.
With my Thief of Breath powers and your everything else, we'll be INVINCIBLE!
...Why not?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

O uhhh cool then.

Secret languages ftw


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2011)

BUT GUNS DONT WORK ON FIRST GUARDIANS.

YOU JUST END UP SHOOTING YOURSELF


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2011)

You know being on a custom background (aka black background)

makes your white text even more obvious than normal text

just saiyan


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2011)

Skotty what is this blasphemy?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You know being on a custom background (aka black background)
> 
> makes your white text even more obvious than normal text
> 
> just saiyan



Well, nobody uses black custom backgrounds except for losers.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You know being on a custom background (aka black background)
> 
> makes your white text even more obvious than normal text
> 
> just saiyan


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2011)

and people with the custom homestuck skin


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Well, nobody uses black custom backgrounds except for losers.



Custom Eridan Skin right here .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> KT is corrupting poor crossbow like some foul sith lord.



"And the women, and the children! Slaughtered them like animals!" *angst*



> and people with the custom homestuck skin



Homestuck skin, the best skin.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Custom Eridan Skin right here .



stock image here


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Custom Eridan Skin right here .



He already specified losers.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Custom Eridan Skin right here .


I rest my case.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Custom Eridan Skin right here .



Need                   .


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> stock image here



I might have to start negging around here.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Well, nobody uses black custom backgrounds except for losers.





Platinum said:


> Custom Eridan Skin right here .





Taurus Versant said:


> He already specified losers.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I might have to start negging around here.


I'll cancel you out and then some.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

fuk u sunmy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't hear you over the buzzing of the chainsaw as its slicing through Eridan's flesh, entrails and bones


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

do you enjoy making my mood even worse or


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm teasing you (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2011)

Sunny gets off on being awful, you learn to ignore him


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2011)

The only way you can see those posts as being awful is if you hate Kanaya and love Eridan.

Are you one of *those* TV?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Whatever the eridan skin is by far the best looking of the custom ones.

Even if you don't like eridan the scheme is just great.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Sunny gets off on being awful, you learn to ignore him



*User CP > Edit Ignore List*

...


----------



## Monna (Sep 8, 2011)

Cutestuck


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Whatever the eridan skin is by far the best looking of the custom ones.
> 
> Even *if you don't like eridan *the scheme is just great.



Lol wut               .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Cutestuck


I've long wondered if the horns are erogenous zones for Trolls.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

tahts very ucute and i always thought horns were erogneous xzones
oh wait iforgot im not tlaking to you


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I've long wondered if the horns are erogenous zones for Trolls.



Haven't we all, haven't we all.


...Also, I think Skotty's broken.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2011)

Drunk Skot?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

no im jsut nto feeling very well ive never been drunk i wonder if it feels nice
i should proabbly leave this trhead for now ah


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

Skotty said:


> no im jsut nto feeling very well ive never been drunk i wonder if it feels nice
> i should proabbly leave this trhead for now ah



From what i've been told, it's like winning the lottery except, instead of money, they pay you in regrets.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2011)

Skotty said:


> no im jsut nto feeling very well ive never been drunk i wonder if it feels nice
> i should proabbly leave this trhead for now ah


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

being drunk, for me, has always consisted in lots of uncontrollable, scary laughter followed by brutal headaches.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> being drunk, for me, has always consisted in lots of uncontrollable, scary laughter followed by brutal headaches.



I can only hope it's your own laughter.


----------



## Monna (Sep 8, 2011)

Drinking and posting is fun. :ho


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I can only hope it's your own laughter.



it is.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> it is.



Good, good.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

I Apologize For My Horrible Syntax Earlier


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2011)

*THAT'S BETTER MS. SKOT

YOU WERE SOUNDING LIKE A REAL FUCKASS ):B*


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

Why are people so rude to him I just...don't...understand...


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

oh my God I am lauyghing so hard


----------



## Monna (Sep 8, 2011)

Skotty said:


> oh my God I am lauyghing so hard


what even is that. looks cheesy


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 8, 2011)

I really must insist you no longer associate with sunny


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Why are people so rude to him I just...don't...understand...


He killed Feferi and Kanaya (though luckily, the latter didn't stick) and blinded Sollux out of sexual frustration.

Such a character is morally irredeemable.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Such a character is morally irredeemable.



I don't like the connotation of this phrase.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

Okay, dude, no, you're doing it wrong, you've got to turn it right ways.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Okay, dude, no, you're doing it wrong, you've got to turn it right ways.


YOU GOT TO FLIP IT.fuck                                         fuck 
*TURN-WAYS*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I don't like the connotation of this phrase.


Explain              .


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey bro come check out this ruler
I'm going to smack you with it


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Explain              .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2011)

Vriska felt regret a bit before she was killed.

The only time Eridan felt any regret was when he was debunked.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

I could go into a long rant, but then I would just show how much of a loser I am.
So I will stay quiet and post stupid pictures


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Vriska felt regret a bit before she was killed.
> 
> The only time *Eridan felt any regret* was when he was debunked.



Heh. More like terror.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 8, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Cutestuck



She is having the weirdest boner.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Why are people so rude to him I just...don't...understand...



Cuz he's not Vriska.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> He killed Feferi and Kanaya (though luckily, the latter didn't stick) and blinded Sollux out of sexual frustration.
> 
> Such a character is morally irredeemable.



Oh please sunny.

Eridan was going to leave, Sollux and Feferi stopped him. He kicked Sollux's ass when he was the one who started the fight, then feferi attacked him and he attacked back. Blowing up the matriorb was kind of a dick move but Kan was making a move to attack him as well so .

But come on seriously. I love how Eridan is supposedly the irredemable bastard of the series when Gamzee flipped out for no fucking reason. Murdering Equius and Nepeta in extremely brutal ways (strangulation and bludgeoning compared to a painless instant death via hope), then goes around mutilating the corpses of his friends but after a shoosh and a pap all of that is forgotten I guess .


----------



## Monna (Sep 8, 2011)

Everybody loves Vriska <3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBMPyu0fUlI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Oh please sunny.
> 
> Eridan was going to leave, Sollux and Feferi stopped him. He kicked Sollux's ass when he was the one who started the fight, then feferi attacked him and he attacked back. Blowing up the matriorb was kind of a dick move but Kan was making a move to attack him as well so .
> 
> But come on seriously. I love how Eridan is supposedly the irredemable bastard of the series when Gamzee flipped out for no fucking reason. Murdering Equius and Nepeta in extremely brutal ways (strangulation and bludgeoning compared to a painless instant death via hope), then goes around mutilating the corpses of his friends but after a shoosh and a pap all of that is forgotten I guess .



allow us to put it this way.

sober Gamzee is a complete monster and very frightening while amusing.

Eridan is a hopeless woobie.


----------



## Monna (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> But come on seriously. I love how Eridan is supposedly the irredemable bastard of the series when Gamzee flipped out for no fucking reason. Murdering Equius and Nepeta in extremely brutal ways (strangulation and bludgeoning compared to a painless instant death via hope), then goes around mutilating the corpses of his friends but after a *shoosh and a pap* all of that is forgotten I guess .


There you have it. Solves EVERYTHING


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> allow us to put it this way.
> 
> sober Gamzee is a complete monster and very frightening while amusing.
> 
> Eridan is a hopeless woobie.



Sober Gamzee mostly had the monster part .

And Eridan was murdering before murdering was mainstream.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

And I think Gamzee is going to die.

Eridan and Vriska paid for their crimes with death, I don't see the clown getting away scot free.


----------



## Monna (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And I think Gamzee is going to die.
> 
> Eridan and Vriska paid for their crimes with death, I don't see the clown getting away scot free.


Suddenly thousands of fangirls shed their delicious tears.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Oh please sunny.
> 
> Eridan was going to leave, Sollux and Feferi stopped him. He kicked Sollux's ass when he was the one who started the fight, then feferi attacked him and he attacked back. Blowing up the matriorb was kind of a dick move but Kan was making a move to attack him as well so .
> 
> But come on seriously. I love how Eridan is supposedly the irredemable bastard of the series when Gamzee flipped out for no fucking reason. Murdering Equius and Nepeta in extremely brutal ways (strangulation and bludgeoning compared to a painless instant death via hope), then goes around mutilating the corpses of his friends but after a shoosh and a pap all of that is forgotten I guess .


Yeah I am mad about the mantriorb myself but.
Plat I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee you pek



Paul the SK said:


> Suddenly thousands of fangirls shed their delicious tears.


Fandom secret



I cried when Kanaya chainsawed Eridan. I am not joking.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-WV87kK4WA&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]




Sums it up perfectly.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Oh please sunny.
> 
> Eridan was going to leave, Sollux and Feferi stopped him. He kicked Sollux's ass when he was the one who started the fight, then feferi attacked him and he attacked back. Blowing up the matriorb was kind of a dick move but Kan was making a move to attack him as well so .


Well if you remember the reason they were going to stop him is he went full Quisling and was going to betray them all

Dick move #1

And given that he shot a wide science beam vs. Sollux and a fine beam against Feferi and Kanaya. Meaning he weant for piercing kill shots.

Dick move #2 and 3

So they were completely justified to try and attack him.

Dick move #4-1,654,161,658,510

Dooming the race to extinction. (Unless ectobiology shenanigans are used)


> But come on seriously. I love how Eridan is supposedly the irredemable bastard of the series when Gamzee flipped out for no fucking reason. Murdering Equius and Nepeta in extremely brutal ways (strangulation and bludgeoning compared to a painless instant death via hope), then goes around mutilating the corpses of his friends but after a shoosh and a pap all of that is forgotten I guess .


Well Gamzee's natural state is being trollicidal.

Its the difference between someone choosing to kill and say a lion when killing is what they do.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2011)

I keep forgetting who is actually a mod


----------



## Pipe (Sep 9, 2011)

Everyone loves stoners and everyone hate hipsters, that's the reason we can forget Gamzee and not Eridan


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well if you remember the reason they were going to stop him is he went full Quisling and was going to betray them all
> 
> Dick move #1
> 
> ...



And Sollux and Feferi WEREN'T going for kill shots ? Sollux basically said at the start of the fight he was aiming to kill him. And they are the ones that initiated the fight. 



> Dick move #4-1,654,161,658,510
> 
> Dooming the race to extinction. (Unless ectobiology shenanigans are used)



It's not like he ever hid the fact that he wanted to commit genocide on his race .



> Well Gamzee's natural state is being trollicidal.
> 
> Its the difference between someone choosing to kill and say a lion when killing is what they do.





You do realize you shot your own argument in the foot right ?

EVERY highblood is naturally trollcidal. It comes with being a troll. Murder and bloodshed are social norms, it doesn't only apply to gamzee.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2011)

Eridan: Imma sell you all out to a murderous god lol
Sollux: I can't let you do that 

He made a conscious choice of betrayal.


Gamzee, arguably was just experiencing drug withdrawal and his murderous rampage was a biproduct of that. And he needed a friend.

Eridan _HAD_ a friend but lost that because he wanted something more. And was a needy, selfish, prick.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow what the fuck did I start.


Have some bullshit art


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2011)

You made those right? (They look your style)

Very nice Skot


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Eridan: Imma sell you all out to a murderous god lol
> Sollux: I can't let you do that
> 
> He made a conscious choice of betrayal.



Actually he wasn't going to sell them out necessarily. He was going to see if Jack would let him join up with him as Eridan felt the situation was hopeless. Sollux and Feferi stopped him because  Jack would of been able to follow the hope trail back to the meteor like how jack followed vriska's fairy dust.



> Gamzee, arguably was just experiencing drug withdrawal and his murderous rampage was a biproduct of that. And he needed a friend.
> 
> Eridan _HAD_ a friend but lost that because he wanted something more. And was a needy, selfish, prick.



Lol he wasn't experiencing a withdrawal he is only harmless when inebriated. And i'm sorry a hug and a shoosh doesn't forgive gamzee strangling equius to death and beating nepeta with a club.

And it's more like Eridan passed the despair point horizon because of prolonged isolation and ostracism by his peers, which for an emotionally needy guy like eridan hurt his psyche a lot, which is a lot better reason than not having a pie to eat, but because gamzee is a funny clown all is forgiven I guess. After all Karkat forgives him for murdering two of his friends in extremely brutal ways while he was going to personally kill eridan and vriska himself if he found them, don't see the hypocrisy there no sir .


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 9, 2011)

And it's more like Eridan passed the despair point horizon because of prolonged isolation and ostracism by his peers, which for an emotionally needy guy like eridan hurt his psyche a lot

Yeah see this is what I wanted to rant about but I drew ancestors instead, but this is what I always felt was true for the guy because I've been on the fucking deep in a lot of times because no one would fucking talk to me, so I figured I know how the guy feels wow Skotty shut up about fictional characters


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2011)

Too tired to argue anything but this:

Technically with Equius it was assisted suicide. Since Equius could have snapped the cable if he decided to STRONG TWITCH. But he didn't move because he was enjoying it. (WoG'd by Andrew)

Thus I'd have Nepeta as his only real murder.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol no.

Equius didn't resist because he thought it wasn't his place to tell a highblood what to do. Not because he wanted to die.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2011)

Well he couldn't exactly speak...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2011)

He didn't resist because he obeys the caste system to a fault I thought this was obviously .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2011)

Actually it was more that he was enjoying the erotic asphyxiation.

Hence the smile.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2011)

He was enjoying the highblood taking his rightful place.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay philosophy time here.

You are perfectly capable of avoiding being killed by someone.

Like say you have Flash speed or something.

And they fire a bullet at you.

And you aren't sacrificing yourself or some noble cause and you have plenty of time (relatively) to react.

Because you chose to not dodge it, doesn't it make it more assisted suicide then murder?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2011)

I mean, its not much different from walking in front of a bus/train.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 9, 2011)

Last one for tonight, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Okay philosophy time here.
> 
> You are perfectly capable of avoiding being killed by someone.
> 
> ...



Equius didn't feel like it was his place to stop gamzee. He's above him on the heirachy so his own opinion didn't matter if the highblood was going to kill him he wouldn't oppose it. That's not suicide, that's obeying the caste system.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

i have been enjoying the summer with my wonderful children and haven't read an update in about 2 months, i expect there is a huge chunk of new stuff to read and i get to fucking read it all in one go like some huge like chunk of a story and stuff

that's preetty bad ass

how's my favourite bunch of autistic crybabies doing


----------



## Monna (Sep 9, 2011)

Skotty, you have talent as an artist. You should be proud : D

Your pics are beautiful.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 9, 2011)

We need a 3 way art contest with Skot,Paul and Who.


----------



## Monna (Sep 9, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> We need a 3 way art contest with Skot,Paul and Who.


Sounds fun~ I'm ready for a challenge o:


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2011)

And the bucket master returns during our darkest hour. 

Like the prophecies foretold...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 9, 2011)

If I had to give categories I'd say.

1.Draw your favorite troll or human

2.Draw Andrew 

3. Free draw.

Then we vote on it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2011)

Their won't be an update for a month at least if you didn't know already homestuck.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And the bucket master returns during our darkest hour.
> 
> Like the prophecies foretold...





Platinum said:


> Their won't be an update for a month at least if you didn't know already homestuck.



and while you all suffer in your month of restless despair i will have 2 solid months of updates to read and make overenthusiastic comments about like fucking crazy, all the while using my power of forced ignorance to obnoxiously avoid everyone's inevitable yet futile attempts at dropping spoilers in my path

it's a set of circumstances so beautifully thrown together that you could almost think some higher power planned it all out this way


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2011)

Your future consists of many shooshes and paps and a whole lot of pantskat.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i have been enjoying the summer with my wonderful children and haven't read an update in about 2 months, i expect there is a huge chunk of new stuff to read and i get to fucking read it all in one go like some huge like chunk of a story and stuff
> 
> that's preetty bad ass
> 
> how's my favourite bunch of autistic crybabies doing



get the fuck out


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

no


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2011)

And now begins the elaborate calignous waltz?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 9, 2011)

> KizaruTachio 	1,226
> Platinum 	981
> Sunuvmann 	969
> Crossbow 	792
> ...



Okay KT has pretty much won. But 2nd and 5th place could still be fought over.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2011)

KT has dethroned me .

He was a bigger spamming ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)....  I just have to get in a rocky esque training montage and i'll reclaim my title.


----------



## Didi (Sep 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQvNu8LoTo0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2011)

I am the warrior,

It's me.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh look Homestuck is back.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Oh look Homestuck is back.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh hey, Homestuck...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol everyone is greeting homestuck like he is the drunk uncle that unexpectedly showed up to the family reunion .


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

and it's someone else's family


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

So, uh...

How's the wife?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2011)

Don't worry crossbow we just have to wait for the police to come and arrest homestuck for flashing his bucket at minors.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Don't worry crossbow we just have to wait for the police to come and arrest homestuck for flashing his bucket at minors.



As a minor, this is not reassuring.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2011)

Do not follow homestuck to his van when he says he wants to show you something Crossbow. DO NOT.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 9, 2011)

Don't listen to plat Homestuck looks legit.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

i am _so_ legit

and i didn't know crossbow was a minor


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh hey, Homosuck is back


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

in a few days when i get hold of some drugs and start getting back into mspa i'm going to make so many bucket tier posts and restore the rightful balance of depravity around here

assuming my upcoming autoplay ban doesn't last long


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol Ban your convo thread is still locked. And Xellos is ofline, oh man he'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm actually not so happy with the title. It was great in my head though


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, homestuck is back



I need an adult


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2011)

Best Reactions Ever


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

oh look it's one of those little things i made

trollhunter

i am overcome with nostalgia

thinking about skipping the whole waiting-for-drugs thing and just getting drunk, ON THE INTERNET, to engage the bucket drive immediately

i can type like a spastic while everyone feels awkward and embarrassed and it will be so much fun


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Oh, homestuck is back
> 
> 
> 
> I need an adult



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kscG_gs2BOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2011)

Homestuck hows life?


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i have been enjoying the summer with my wonderful children and haven't read an update in about 2 months, i expect there is a huge chunk of new stuff to read and i get to fucking read it all in one go like some huge like chunk of a story and stuff
> 
> that's preetty bad ass
> 
> how's my favourite bunch of autistic crybabies doing


 

WHAT THE HASFASFA

YOU'Re A FATHER MAN!!!

WOW

GRATS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2011)

>Homestuck
>A dad

...wat...


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 9, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Skotty, you have talent as an artist. You should be proud : D
> 
> Your pics are beautiful.


Thank you so much!



KizaruTachio said:


> We need a 3 way art contest with Skot,Paul and Who.





KizaruTachio said:


> If I had to give categories I'd say.
> 
> 1.Draw your favorite troll or human
> 
> ...


I would instantly lose for drawing my favourite troll. 


Platinum said:


> Lol everyone is greeting homestuck like he is the drunk uncle that unexpectedly showed up to the family reunion .





Homestuck said:


> and it's someone else's family


Holy shit you don't even know how hard I am laughing  oh my God


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i have been enjoying the summer with my wonderful children and haven't read an update in about 2 months, i expect there is a huge chunk of new stuff to read and i get to fucking read it all in one go like some huge like chunk of a story and stuff
> 
> that's preetty bad ass
> 
> how's my favourite bunch of autistic crybabies doing



oh my god. <3


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> in a few days when i get hold of some drugs and start getting back into mspa i'm going to make so many bucket tier posts and restore the rightful balance of depravity around here
> 
> assuming my upcoming autoplay ban doesn't last long



>implying our problem is too much quality


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure his meaning of 'Rightful balance' is the Quality bucket to be empty and the Bucket bucket to be full.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm pretty sure his meaning of 'Rightful balance' is the Quality bucket to be empty and the Bucket bucket to be full.



That is actually the oppisite of balance.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That is actually the oppisite of balance.



I see you've found the point.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> >implying our problem is too much quality



>implying quality is necessarily antithetical to depravity


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> >implying quality is necessarily antithetical to depravity



>implying it isn't


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That is actually the oppisite of balance.



Hence me saying *HIS meaning* of Rightful Balance


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> >implying it isn't



telling you it isn't

example: reproduction via slurry buckets is a depraved concept which is part of the quality work of andrew hussie

if depravity and quality were antithetical, polar opposities on a single spectrum of measurement, this would be impossible, because any increase in depravity would lower the level of quality and one could not co-exist with the other


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2011)

If we were to do a D&D spectrum of this thread, we'd need different categories.

Like instead of Good and Evil there's Serious and Troll.

And Lawful and Chaotic is Quality and Bucket.

I'd put myself at Bucket Neutral.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 9, 2011)

There's nothing depraved about a pail, it's perfectly natural and fun as long as you don't flaunt it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2011)

Or Neutral Troll.

Either works.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

i hate those category chart things

things just aren't that simple, they're not black and white

there are various gradations, different shades of slurry, a whole rainbow, more than can be expressed or tasted in only 9 classes


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i hate those category chart things
> 
> things just aren't that simple, they're not black and white
> 
> there are various gradations, different shades of slurry, a whole rainbow



But ultimately all colours are just a different shade of Troll


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

by the way i am liking the idea of the hussie drawing contest

everyone should try drawing him instead of just 3 peoplethough

someone pick a good photo


----------



## shit (Sep 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i have been enjoying the summer with my wonderful children and haven't read an update in about 2 months, i expect there is a huge chunk of new stuff to read and i get to fucking read it all in one go like some huge like chunk of a story and stuff
> 
> that's preetty bad ass
> 
> how's my favourite bunch of autistic crybabies doing



holy fuck, HOMESTUCK BACK FROM HIATUS

just in time for me to be inactive all weekend


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

shit said:


> holy fuck, HOMESTUCK BACK FROM HIATUS



I see what you did there...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm just going to trace the "Become homoerotically attracted to your fans" page


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm just going to trace the "Become homoerotically attracted to your fans" page



That's CHEATING you dunkass...


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Oh god, he's toying with my emotions again.

MAKE IT STOP.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

don't cheat man

in fact everyone should draw it on paper, photoshop is way too fucking easy to excel at

and no don't print it and trace it either

the honest amnd non-cheating winner gets to suck on andrew's massive lips in person

i will blackmail tv to make it hapen


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I see what you did there...



please explain what he did there without fear of reproach or condemnation

i'm like all dumb and imperceptive and shit


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd have to take a photo because I don't have a scanner anymore, SIGN


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at him trying to get your guard down. Don't give in cross, you just know he has a bucket and nothing else beneath the dirty overcoat.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

neither do i

i was going to just buy one though

we live in the future now so all that kind of scientific gadget bullshit is cheap as fuck 

plus i just prefer biros to tablets, i can't see what i'm drawing on a tablet


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

tv i know you fucking love me so just shut your filthy black soliciting hole

the pretense is so hipster-esque it's sickening


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 9, 2011)

I thought I was the bucket demon


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> please explain what he did there without fear of reproach or condemnation
> 
> i'm like all dumb and imperceptive and shit



You, "Homestuck", returned while the webcomic "Homestuck" was on hiatus.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2011)

I like homosuck because he pretty much makes TV flip his shit


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

Skotty said:


> I thought I was the bucket demon



You were the _replacement _bucket demon.

Homestuck was/is the original.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 9, 2011)

yeah Skoots your deviancy doesn't even start to approach that...thing


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

If bucketry were power:

Noob, shit, etc = God-tiers

Sunny = Doc Scratch

Skotty = Jack Noir

Homestuck = Lord English


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 9, 2011)

Pretty sure Noob is the Handmaid

The Bucket Demoness


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2011)

Doc Scratch is appropriate seeing as I corrupt others to Bucketry.

However I usually just do it for my amusement (ha ha he he ho ho)


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> yeah Skoots your deviancy doesn't even start to approach that...thing



you have previously admitted personal responsibility for giving rise to my reign of deviance by the act of showing me obscene fanart



Crossbow said:


> If bucketry were power:
> 
> Noob, shit, etc = God-tiers
> 
> ...



some would say a married man with children probably shouldn't be proud when looking at a post like this on the internet

but hey

this list is a list of good people unfettered by moral bullshit about decency, and to be fair, i know that people like tv feel a sting in their pride when they see that they're not included on it

feels simultaneously good and bad man

fucking _*balance*_


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

also sommneone pick that hussie photo

i will draw the fuck out of that ^ (use bro) in a couple of days


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> blah blah blah



I would argue with you about the fundamental philosophical fallacies in your argument, but that's exactly what you want.

So yeah, I won't.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> If bucketry were power:
> 
> Noob, shit, etc = God-tiers
> 
> ...


i killed bro?


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I would argue with you about the fundamental philosophical fallacies in your argument, but that's exactly what you want.
> 
> So yeah, I won't.



in other words you can't

also that is the most hurtful thing anyone has ever said to me in this thread andi don't even know what you were replying to so i can't even fucking reflect on my wrongdoings  and shit


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> in other words you can't



*sigh*



Homestuck said:


> also that is the most hurtful thing anyone has ever said to me in this thread andi don't even know what you were replying to so i can't even fucking reflect on my wrongdoings  and shit



"but hey, this list is a list of good people unfettered by moral bullshit about decency, and to be fair, i know that people like tv feel a sting in their pride when they see that they're not included on it" -Homestuck

Textbook anarchism fallacy right here.

"I shouldn't be restricted from doing..." does not necessarily include "I _should_ be doing..."


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

a lack of respect for contemporary systems of falacious morality, which have been built up and kept in place through the ages by nothing but sheer religious bullshit, does not equate to a belief in anarchism, dear sweet crossbow

it is considered morally wrong to revel in the discussion of topics of a sexual nature, but whether you like it or not, such topics are a perfectly natural interest and source of amusement, and it is the mentality which thinks of such things as taboo and controversial which is the mentality that is corrupt and depraved, as far as nature is concerned

whether or not you have been taught to be embarrassed and ashamed of it, you and everyone and everything you ever knew owe all of your existence entirely to the fact that some ancestral dudes were driven by an overwhelming urge above all else to splurge their gunk into vaginal orifices, at all costs

genetic slurry is what life is all about, nothing would exist without it and the recognition of its glory, and it is the epitomy of queerness to be a timid "morally uprighteous" ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who is scared to acknowledge that kind of thing publically just because of the retarded bullshit that he's been taught since childhood to keep him in line

the inability to see past any inculcated sense of morality is one of the surest signs of a weak mind that one can ever possibly discern, so don't try to act like you're some philosopher  

i still love you though my dear


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> a lack of respect for contemporary systems of falacious morality, which have been built up and kept in place through the ages by nothing but sheer religious bullshit, does not equate to a belief in anarchism, dear sweet crossbow



I didn't say you were an anarchist, I said you have insane logic similar to one.

I wholeheartedly agree that omitting and censoring sexual implications is a foolish effort, but your method of combating it is ludicrous.


HERE'S a fucking idea: Since you're so adamant that quality and depravity are not mutually exclusive, why not _be _ both depraved and quality. Post some genuinely, decently, attractive fanart. Read some Mark Twain excerpts or some shit. You'd be making a point without being terrible.


Of course, you and I both know you can't accomplish anything without being terrible. 

Which is why this can never work.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

you say my logic is insane but in the same post you say you agree with it

you say i lack the ability to make non-terrible posts while people constantly laugh their balls off in my user cp about edits and various other bullshit, giving me an overinflated ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) reprank while the same people maintain the ongoing public facade that i am the antichrist

your limited perspective and experience betray you my dear crossbow


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> you say my logic is insane but in the same post you say you agree with it



I agreed with you on a single point, hence the use of the word "that".

I could say "I agree with Karl Marx that discrimination is generally bad-news-bears, BUT the logic he applies to solving the problem is faulty." 

This does not make me a Marxist.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

you are a marxist if i ever saw one

you're one step away from being a member of the national socialist workers party

ruskie ass


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> you are a *marxist* if i ever saw one
> 
> you're one step away from being a member of the *national socialist workers* party
> 
> ruskie ass



Communism = Nazism

Apparently.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

that was a joke and a test, you actually replied _exactly_ as expected

see what i mean, inexperienced imperceptive ass, no wits and too quick to jump to ill-founded conclusions without even the slightest inclination that there may be more shenanigans afoot than those that immediately meet the eye 

pretty much anyone who knows what the national socalist workers party is, in its full name, knows that they are entirely german (or austrian, bavarian if you're pedantic) in origin... it takes a special kind of arrogant and overly confident pseudo-intellectual to think that someone who knows the full name of the nazis could consider such german socialists to be russian communists

wise ass


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

but i still love you


----------



## Pipe (Sep 9, 2011)

Kids and Fun


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't tell if you think I was serious or you think I thought you were serious or what


Anyway, from what I've garnered, you are _either_ depraved and terrible 

OR 

you are some kind of super-intelligent social experimenter intentionally creating a facade of terrible depravity.


----------



## God (Sep 9, 2011)

I am both a Nazi and a Commy. Come at me sand faget(s)


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I am both a Nazi and a Commy. Come at me sand faget(s)



Basically like being a Nazi and a Jew.

That is to say, circumstantially possible.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 9, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I am both a Nazi and a Commy. Come at me sand faget(s)



And a terrorist, for obvious reasons.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> you are some kind of super-intelligent social experimenter intentionally creating a facade of terrible depravity.



please just stop, people already think i'm a dupe and i can't afford for this line of questioning to go any further

hey what happened, i'm like all dumb and shit and don't know what we're talking about

what's with all the big words

jack noir solos


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> And a terrorist, for obvious reasons.



Not only is he a commie-nazi, he's a MUSLIM commie-nazi!

Worst kind...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 9, 2011)

Someone be cool and set this.

I might set this


----------



## God (Sep 9, 2011)

Racists 

















































I fucking love them


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> please just stop, people already think i'm a dupe and i can't afford for this line of questioning to go any further
> 
> hey what happened, i'm like all dumb and shit and don't know what we're talking about
> 
> ...



Fifteen bucks says homestuck is actually a sentient computer program testing the reserve of humanity.


----------



## God (Sep 9, 2011)

My balls are a sentient computer program testing the reserve of humanity 

And why are sand fagets immune to modfucks


----------



## brolmes (Sep 9, 2011)

ghost in the taco shell

and cubey, he's one of those outpost trading pimp usergroup nigs

it seems only normal usergroup nigs are subject to such modfuckery


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 9, 2011)

Cubey said:


> My balls are a sentient computer program testing the reserve of humanity



I've theorized this as well.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 9, 2011)

Cubey said:


> My balls are a sentient computer program testing the reserve of humanity
> 
> And why are sand fagets immune to modfucks


Because I'm > everyone ITT


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Because I'm > everyone ITT


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Because I'm > everyone ITT


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 10, 2011)

I read all this, and still I only care about one thing.

My matesprit has returned


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any good Sollux stock.

Devart is giving me crap and pixiv turned up empty.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2011)

Why would you want to wear a sollux set ?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Why would you want to wear a sollux set ?



Better than an Eridan set.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Why would you want to wear a sollux set ?



Because he's an 0k guy.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Better than an Eridan set.



Nope.jpg     .


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll just go with this till I find something better then, I guess.

EDIT: Waayy too biig.

Back to square one I guess.


----------



## brolmes (Sep 10, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I read all this, and still I only care about one thing.
> 
> My matesprit has returned



are you talking about me tao

because everyone fucking else is



King Hopper said:


> Does anyone have any good Sollux stock.
> 
> Devart is giving me crap and pixiv turned up empty.



i thought the album art for blind prophet was awesome but no one could find it in a decent siize when it came out, maybe they'd have better luck now


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 10, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Better than an Eridan set.



Looks at own set
runs away


----------



## Sylar (Sep 10, 2011)

Homestuck banned.  

Feels good man.


----------



## Didi (Sep 10, 2011)

lol


banned again so quickly


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2011)

nothing of value lost etc etc


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 10, 2011)

WELL.

Less emotions for me to deal with, i guess.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Smh so close to the post that decides who gets the thread and little activity .


----------



## mali (Sep 10, 2011)

>Reads past 3 pages
>wtf
>..........meh


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Smh so close to the post that decides who gets the thread and little activity .


Its to prevent you from giving it a shitty title again.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Its to prevent you from giving it a shitty title again.



MSPA General Discussion Thread V-Vriska takes a dive.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 10, 2011)

Seriously someone PM a mod so we can actually get a good title this time. God help us if KT gets it again. Or worse Cubey.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

MSPA General Discussion Thread V - Where everyone tea8ags Vriska's corpse


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2011)

hmm

When did they race lifted Spy Kids?


----------



## Sylar (Sep 10, 2011)

Blame Obama.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Blame Obama.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 10, 2011)

bama
**


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

dat my president!


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> hmm
> 
> When did they race lifted Spy Kids?



Are they, like, already Mexicans?

I'm confused.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

dr.ho is confusing me
this black girl turned into that older blonde woman

daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn

dark and white pusst at the same time?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

GW Bush Jr.= Yellow Power Ring

Barrack Obama= Blue Power Ring

Bill Clintion=Star Sapphire 

JFK= Green Power Ring

Ron Paul= Blue & Green Power Rings(yeah he's that cool)

Nixon= Yellow Power Ring

Mccain= Red Power Ring


----------



## Pipe (Sep 10, 2011)

What about the only US president that really deserves respect, Theodore Fucking Roosevelt?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Smh Teddy knows power rings are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), he rides into battle with a combat knife and a revolver.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

LOLOL god pipe cracks me up


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 10, 2011)

>Bush Jr.

>Inspire fear

HAHAHAHA


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Stupidity is a scary  thing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

Ron Paul
>Hope

wat


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Ron Paul
> >Hope
> 
> wat



He's the only competent candidate we have. He's literally America's last hope.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

NOPE

He's pretty thoroughly incompetent


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> NOPE
> 
> He's pretty thoroughly incompetent



Pretty incompetent.

[YOUTUBE]yXYd5eHfRIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't watch conspiracy theory youtube vids.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Because showing you proof Ron Paul is always accurately  ahead of the current administration  is a conspiracy  vid.  

He's trying to do  the same thing with the gold standard. I would show you a but you don't like seeing pro Ron Paul videos, oops I mean "conspiracy vids" sorry.


----------



## mali (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

Going back to the Gold Standard would pretty much crush the shit out of the US economy.

It'd be like trying to fit yourself in a 1 foot cube. You'll only hurt yourself.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Going back to the Gold Standard would pretty much crush the shit out of the US economy.
> 
> It'd be like trying to fit yourself in a 1 foot cube. You'll only hurt yourself.



No it wouldn't, we don't have shit backing our dollar right now and the price of gold is going up. 

It's the only way to stop the already extremely over-inflated dollar, from getting worse. (granted we might be able to back it with something else)


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> NOPE
> 
> He's pretty thoroughly incompetent


 
I agree with this man.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

Money doesn't need backing.

Money is a symbol used to exchange goods and services. Its really a rather arbitrary measure of okay milk is worth 2.5 and video games are worth 50 so if you do this work that'll be equivalent for having milked a cow and your share of the effort taken to develop said game.

All using the gold standard would do is pin our money on another arbitrary value.

It has the exact same effect as say Greece pining the value of the money they use to how things are going in Germany. And that worked so absolutely wonderfully for them. (not)

Everything about money is arbitrary. At least with floating money value we have a measure of control over it. Gold Standard? We tie our hands.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

@The ron pall vid
They attack us because

They mad bro
They jelly.

Its all about economics and shit


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

No, where Greece went wrong is when it started borrowing and spending more than it had. People didn't want to pay their taxes either so  that just exacerbated the problem.

What does Ron Paul want to do ? Cut Spending ! 

But tell me Sunny who are you thinking of voting for in 2012 since Ron is so incompetent ?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 10, 2011)

Pipe said:


> What about the only US president that really deserves respect, Abraham Fucking Lincoln?



Fixed.


Anyway, are we _really_ doing Politicalstuck?


----------



## Sylar (Sep 10, 2011)

If Obama gets a second term I will be shocked. He has actually managed to not only not do several of his chief promises from his campaign (not a surprise from any politician sure but Obama was all about *CHANGE*) but actually managed to take several of Bush's more critisized policies (of which he promised to stop) and took them FURTHER than Bush ever did.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

Well Greece is the easiest example. There's also Ireland and the other periphery Eurozone countries.

And while yes, they proportionally did more of that than they should have, the reason it became an issue is they had the money of a strong economy (Germany) while their economy was weak.

When you have a strong economy, your money is worth more and so your products are more expensive. But because your economy is strong, it doesn't have as big an effect.

When it is weak, it exacerbates the problem because your exports are still expensive.

Ergo, because being in the Eurozone, they were pinned to Germany's strong industrial economy, theirs sunk, they got less tax revenue and they got into trouble with debt.

Had they not been tied to Germany, their currency'd naturally have gone down in value BUT that means their exports are cheaper and so people buy Greek products recovering their economy.


And cutting spending is the stupidest shit to do during poor economic times. That just makes your people poorer and they spend less deepening the problem and OH LOOK, YOU HAVE A VICIOUS CYCLE!




Brobama of course. I would never consider voting for any of those Republicans, so long as they want to repeal Obamacare.

If they do, in a couple of years I'd be bankrupt or dead. True story, no hyperbole.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> If Obama gets a second term I will be shocked. He has actually managed to not only not do several of his chief promises from his campaign (not a surprise from any politician sure but Obama was all about *CHANGE*) but actually managed to take several of Bush's more critisized policies (of which he promised to stop) and took them FURTHER than Bush ever did.


I rather doubt anyone could have done better.

FDR'd have been trampled on by Fox News for his polio.
JFK'd have been investigated for an affair with Marilyn Monroe and there'd probably been an impeachment hearing by now.


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone who doesn't think there is a conspiracy behind those in power is an idiot.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 10, 2011)

It's kind of like America is a van lost in the woods and Obama has to get it out a visit all the stops he promised the family.

Except nobody in the car likes him and his few friends don't cooperate.

Also, the van is on fire and when he's trying to put them out, everyone else panics and throws gasoline everywhere.

Also, once he's put the fire out and ready to start driving, someone is like "No, no, you did it all wrong! Here, let me set it on fire again so I can show you how it's _done_."


----------



## Sylar (Sep 10, 2011)

Done better? Maybe, maybe not.

But half the things he critisized Bush for in his campaign, he's taken further. His whole change spiel was complete bullshit. The country is worse off now than it ever was under Bush because of choices Obama made.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> It's kind of like America is a van lost in the woods and Obama has to get it out a visit all the stops he promised the family.
> 
> Except nobody in the car likes him and his few friends don't cooperate.
> 
> ...



Oh we're making this analogy? Well then you forgot to mention in that case that Obama doesn't have a driver's license and won't let anyone who actually knows how to drive teach him. His only experience in a vehicle is playing GTA and he thinks that makes the greatest driver in the world. 

And he makes sure to blame the previous owner of the car everytime he drives off the road and hits a tree.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Oh we're making this analogy? Well then you forgot to mention in that case that Obama doesn't have a driver's license and won't let anyone who actually knows how to drive teach him. His only experience in a vehicle is playing GTA and he thinks that makes the greatest driver in the world.
> 
> And he makes sure to blame the previous owner of the car everytime he drives off the road and hits a tree.



We have both made valid points.


...I'm tempted to post the Obama BBQ vids and call it a day.

But I'm a bigger person than that.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> His whole change spiel was complete bullshit.



breaking news, a politician lied

to me Obama is probably the lesser of two evils, but not by much

Democrat or Republican, they all subscribe to the ideology of selfish bullshit and stupidity


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

You mean Gitmo and ending the wars?

Well Iraq is over (same way WWII and Korean war is ended...with us still having thousands of troops there but hey, that's better than an occupation force)

And Gitmo? Meh, its a clusterfuck. These pretty much are the people who no one in the world wants and we're having to keep them alive. And if he tries to do something about them, Fox and Republicans go full batshit.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Look Obama's not so much of a shitty president  as he is a pussy president. He let's congress run all over him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

The best way to describe the choice of 2012 is:

You have a headache and one doc gives you a tylenol when you could use some vicodin
And the other doctor wants to skull fuck you.

(Republicans being the skullfuckers)


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Look Obama's not so much of a shitty president as he is a pussy president. He let's congress run all over him.



Basically this.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> We have both made valid points.
> 
> 
> ...I'm tempted to post the Obama BBQ vids and call it a day.
> ...



I'm not

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw4GsjcsP24&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2l-P-OZc1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 10, 2011)

I am pretty sure this is the deepest bucket this thread has ever reached without the help of actual buckets

Congrats, guys


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Do you know 2 people have mistaken this set with a Red and White lantern ?


----------



## Sylar (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> The best way to describe the choice of 2012 is:
> 
> You have a headache and one doc gives you a tylenol when you could use some vicodin
> And the other doctor wants to skull fuck you.
> ...



Actually the Republicans are just offering a different brand of aspirin.

Both sides think the others are the skullfuckers.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 10, 2011)

But they are both skullfuckers guys


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I am pretty sure this is the deepest bucket this thread has ever reached without the help of actual buckets
> 
> Congrats, guys



Talking about politics = Buckets Tier ?

I don't think so.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 10, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> But they are both skullfuckers guys



This, BUT Obama is wearing an aspirin condom.


WOW, this is bucket tier.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Talking about politics = Buckets Tier ?
> 
> I don't think so.



this isn't so much talking as unintelligibly throwing around mud at the other side very irrationally

so, yes, buckets


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> this isn't so much talking as unintelligibly throwing around mud at the other side very irrationally
> 
> so, yes, buckets



No one started bashing the other side so much as debating with they disagreed with the other persons choice.

Even when we were using the metaphors we weren't really mudslinging. We were just explaining politics in funny ways. It's not like political comics are looked at as throwing mud at a particular political figure as much as putting a funny spin on that person's platform etc,etc.


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2011)

The government is shit and a joke. Their bills/legislations literally change fuckall. Neither Congress nor the President has been able to do shit in years besides invading countries and engaging in wars no fucking one wants.

Tis a puppet-ocracy.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 10, 2011)

Breaking news: I don't care. You Amerifags don't have mandatory voting anyway, neither should you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

Lol. Australia.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Cubey said:


> The government is shit and a joke. Their bills/legislations literally change fuckall. Neither Congress nor the President has been able to do shit in years besides invading countries and engaging in wars no fucking one wants.
> 
> Tis a puppet-ocracy.




I'm not saying I agree with it but we go into wars for money most of the time.

 Just so you know that there is a reason.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Lol. Australia.



Moreover, Lol Australian government.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm not saying I agree with it but we go into wars for money most of the time.
> 
> Just so you know that there is a reason.


Wars are only profitable for the military industrial complex. No one else.

Anyway, I think we should now make fun of Australia instead.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Wars are only profitable for the military industrial complex. No one else.
> 
> Anyway, I think we should now make fun of Australia instead.



There are other reasons man.

Because TV is just gonna say your terrible or your bucket tier and it's gonna just get annoying watching you guys go back and forth.

How's school going for everyone  ? That's a good topic.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> How's school going for everyone  ? That's a good topic.



Most of these people have already retired with benefits.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Most of these people have already retired with benefits.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Wars are only profitable for the military industrial complex. No one else.
> 
> Anyway, I think we should now make fun of Australia instead.



Actually WWII pretty much caused a huge economic upsurge for the US economy.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 10, 2011)

*temped to post the war song*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Actually WWII pretty much caused a huge economic upsurge for the US economy.


Well that was as close to total war as we've had.

None of the wars since have been near that level of direct public expenditure over so vast a segment of the populace.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Wars are only profitable for the military industrial complex. No one else.



And the companies who cannot profit under some rule.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2011)

Like some oil baron who won't sell oil at the price the oil companies want him too will find himself an oil stable boy soon enough


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

I can't understand wtf Ban is saying but I think he means a profiteer.

Also do you have the episode? I'm about to head out to the UF football game and then work so I'll send it to you and please cover me should others request it


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2011)

When you're The Doctor you can let The Doctor slip once in a while


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm not saying I agree with it but we go into wars for money most of the time.
> 
> Just so you know that there is a reason.



Yeah, I meant a reason for the citizens. Only those in power give a darn about that.

I say yay to Commies


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2011)

ITT political talk in my webcomic thread.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> ITT political talk in my webcomic thread.



MSPA General Discussion Thread IV - In which no MSPA discussion happens


----------



## mali (Sep 10, 2011)

Sara Palin/=Inbred


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Mali said:


> Sara Palin/=Inbred



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2011)

The fact that some people are taking her bs seriously makes me giogio


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2011)

Palin the Jew





Palin the Not Jew​


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2011)

I almost had a circumcision once so that offends me


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

I tried to talk to a Jewish girl once, she had really big boobs. I think I was too young or something can't remember why she wasn't interested. 

ANYWAYS


----------



## mali (Sep 10, 2011)

That chin


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

so random


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2011)

Her chin really is crazy


----------



## mali (Sep 10, 2011)

Real talks, that Sara hoe needs to get run over by a bullet train.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Talking about politics = Buckets Tier ?
> 
> I don't think so.



Yes yes it is.

Politics, Religion, weeboos, and pedo topics are all bucket tier.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2011)

all of them personal specialties


----------



## mootz (Sep 10, 2011)

This thread aint right.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> When you're The Doctor you can let The Doctor slip once in a while



GIVE IT TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pipe (Sep 10, 2011)

We really need an update.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 10, 2011)

What number is the combo grabbing post.

Just curious.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yes yes it is.
> 
> Politics, Religion, weeboos, and pedo topics are all bucket tier.



Nope, politics have to do with the world around (most of) us. It's always good to get a certain amount of perspective from your peers. If you don't you just end up being an ignorant asshole who spouts bullshit even when your wrong.

Religon, ehhh depending on what we're talking about it can be bucket or insightful. If it was like when we were talking about places of worship the other day that's fine but if we try to one up each other  or push our beliefs on someone that would be buckety.

Also I like how Weeaboos and Pedos these days are in the same category.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 10, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> GIVE IT TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



They keep telling me this but then I'm the one inappropriate...


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2011)

There is no bucket-tier. There are only those that are themselves, and then those that are scared to say things because of others' reactions


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Cubey said:


> There is no bucket-tier. There are only those that are themselves, and then those that are scared to say things because of others' reactions


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2011)

Discussing politics with you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in a webcomics thread is bucket tier sorry KT.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 10, 2011)

Cubey said:


> There is no bucket-tier. There are only those that are themselves, and then those that are scared to say things because of others' reactions



I was LITERALLY _just_ saying how flawed this ideology is.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Discussing politics with you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in a webcomics thread is bucket tier sorry KT.



MSPA General Discussion Thread IV - In which no MSPA discussion happens 

*uncomfortable cough


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

I find myself in the uncomfortable position of agreeing with Cubey...

Oh well broken clock right twice a day, etc.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I find myself in the uncomfortable position of agreeing with Cubey...
> 
> Oh well broken clock right twice a day, etc.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2011)

So dat new doctor who .

You got to love the eps where the doctor has to make the hard choices.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I find myself in the uncomfortable position of agreeing with Cubey...
> 
> Oh well broken clock right twice a day, etc.



No offense, Sunny, but you are not the most trusted source when it comes to bucket ethics.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 10, 2011)

Cubey what's the deal with your shitty smiley sets?


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2011)

You like that?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 10, 2011)

Ban the site wont let me DL the file you got an alternate link?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Cubey good lord that set is garbage.

Take it to a set shop or something and get it cleaned up.


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cubey good lord *you are* garbage.
> .



Fixed.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2011)

You do know it's supposed to be shitty right guys?

At least I think so....

Cubey is going for a SBAHJ aesthetic.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 10, 2011)

I think that's the point of his set KT


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> No offense, Sunny, but you are not the most trusted source when it comes to bucket ethics.


Bucket, schmucket. My posting compass is based on whether or not it entertains me. Some arbitrary measure of quality is meaningless to me.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Zoid I see you lurking, do you have that Adventure Time stock I had with Finn Kenshiro and Ice King Raoh ?


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> So dat new doctor who .
> 
> You got to love the eps where the doctor has to make the hard choices.



Oh god Donna


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Ninja'd so very very hard


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2011)

This "bucket-tier" nonsense is stupid as fuck.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 10, 2011)

I saw the new frightnight, Tennant was good in it.


Also Sunny you do you have an alternate DL link?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 10, 2011)

As I am going to be working all tonight and getting post 10k tonight is very likely, I trust everyone to make sure KT and Cubey don't get it.

/personally rooting for Banhammer so my dream cloud prediction comes true


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2011)

I should get it at least once, I was here since thread #1


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> As I am going to be working all tonight and getting post 10k tonight is very likely, I trust everyone to make sure KT and Cubey don't get it.
> 
> /personally rooting for Banhammer so my dream cloud prediction comes true


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2011)

I will be the post whore.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 10, 2011)

hi


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh, it's that time already?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Oh, it's that time already?



insert that's what she said joke here


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 10, 2011)

Cubey said:


> This "bucket-tier" nonsense is stupid as fuck.



You know what else is stupid as fuck?

...Go on, guess.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 10, 2011)

People banned from making the next thread
Cubey
KizaruTachio
Crossbow


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2011)

I dunno, tell me.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> People banned from making the next thread
> Cubey
> KizaruTachio
> Crossbow


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> People banned from making the next thread
> Cubey
> KizaruTachio
> Crossbow



Man, what did _I_ do?

Recently, I mean


----------



## Sylar (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes please keep using those shit gifs. It really proves my point for me.



Crossbow said:


> Man, what did _I_ do?
> 
> Recently, I mean



Nothing actually. You've shown a great deal of improvement. It's just too soon from your initial... failings. If you can make it through the next thread, you'll be alright.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Yes please keep using those shit gifs. It really proves my point for me.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Nothing actually. You've shown a great deal of improvement. It's just too soon from your initial... failings. If you can make it through the next thread, you'll be alright.



That's fair, I guess...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

I like how you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are lurking, until we get to the later pages.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey Cross I'm getting sleepy try to get the thread. 

I'd be cool if it was one of the following.

Plat
Cross
Mexican Trio
Cad (lol always inactive.)


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Hey Cross I'm getting sleepy try to get the thread.



But Sylar told me not to...

Also, I'm tired as well.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> But Sylar told me not to...
> 
> Also, I'm tired as well.



Listening to what people on the internet tell you to do. 

Seriously dude don't be gay. Make me proud and get the thread. :33


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I dunno, tell me.




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Copyright laws.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

That's my boy.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Listening to what people on the internet tell you to do.
> 
> Seriously dude don't be gay. Make me proud and get the thread. :33



Okay, I'll try, but I make no promises.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Okay, I'm gonna go to sleep and see if I can wake up in time to catch the action.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Tra la la...


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Fuck it let's get this shit done with while people are asleep.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

So how bout dem webcomics?


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh wow I just checked MSPA for the first time in weeks...


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

And wow there's an update finally.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Why has no one told me this?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh, is this what were doing?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Is this REALLY how it's gonna go down?


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

What the fuck?


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

What is this Jail Break shit coming from?


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

So I read Nerudo and stuffz


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

You won't get away with this.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Fucking spamming shits


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

I simply won't allow it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

smh you bunch of sluts.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes I will 

MWAHAHAHAHAHA

And if it didn't happen this way, some sand faget that's been lurking for who know how many hours would grab that shit while we're not looking


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

This isn't spam it's just really fast posting


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol I'm going to make sure cubey doesn't get it.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

I wanted a fair contest, but Capt. Asshat over here had other plans.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Wonder if I can get 3+ pages to myself


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

I suppose not


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Sunny, quit lurking. This is private.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Cross that fair contest shit is for suckers


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Cross that fair contest shit is for suckers



YOU KNOW WHAT ELSE IS FOR SUCKERS?


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Why is Ichigo a soul reaper again? 

Wasn't he supposed to use Fullbring? That shit went absolutely nowhere, Kubo just abandoned that shit like a red-headed stepchild


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

GO ON, GUESS.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

It's like the entire arc was just filler bullshit... Hell everything after Aizen was pretty much just that, but still. I never expected him to be THIS atrocious an author.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey is being awful.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Um, copyright laws?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Um, copyright laws?



Close.

It's actually you.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey gonna cube.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

No ur terrible


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

So how bout dem Knicks


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No ur terrible



Holy fuck what an unbelievable comeback.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

shut up u sheep


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> So how bout dem Knicks



I prefer the Jets, honestly


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

9.9k get


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

No way, the Rangers are awesome brah


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Dat SBAHJ


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Sep 11, 2011)

spammers


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol the Knicks.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

My face when you said "Lol Knicks"



Lol Kobe


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

4.5 pages left gaiz


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Taking bets on who's gonna grab it

Who wants in


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Pipe said:


> spammers



I don't want to do this...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

The Knicks haven't been relevant since Ewing .

Lol Ewing by the way and lol Amare and Carmelo aren't leading you nowhere son.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

>haven't been relevant
>performance last season

You make me giogio son


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Let's get this gaiz


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> >haven't been relevant
> >performance last season
> 
> You make me giogio son



You know who hasn't been relevant this season?


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Copyright laws?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Copyright laws?



That didn't work the second time and it didn't work now.

Try again.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

So what should my next set be?

I'm thinking of doing a datass/pimp combo


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That didn't work the second time and it didn't work now.
> 
> Try again.



Airline food?


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

If not that, then


and


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Airline food?



That is

amazingly

exactly correct.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

That's amazing 

It's almost like where telepathically telepathing like some sort of minds


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> That's amazing
> 
> It's almost like where telepathically telepathing like some sort of minds



OR i didn't have an answer and would have excepted most anything.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> >haven't been relevant
> >performance last season
> 
> You make me giogio son



You call being bounced in the first round and having a middling record being relevant ?


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

You call being from California being relevant?


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Don't lie Cross 
We are together.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Can you feel that brah


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Don't lie Cross
> We are together.



Lies           .


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Can you just feel it?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

You know what I _do_ feel?


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Can you feel our connection? 
We have become one with each other.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

G'won, guess.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Matespritship?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Can you feel our connection?
> We have become one with each other.



Nopers     .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You call being from California being relevant?



You jelly son?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Matespritship?



... *barfs*


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You jelly son?



Jelly of what? Being terrible? No thanks


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> ... *barfs*



Kismesisitude?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Kismesisitude?



*barfs slightly less*


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm all out of guesses


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I'm all out of guesses




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]DTw1C-YAa2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Search your heart, Cubey.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Well I'm getting kicked off the laptop so I won't be able to grab 10k


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

You know it to be true.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Well I'm getting kicked off the laptop so I won't be able to grab 10k



Well, this is satisfying.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

And so it begins...


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 11, 2011)

so how about the thread shipping chart.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey forever in denial.

It's okay cubert once you grow up you can roll with the big boys in cali.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> so how about the thread shipping chart.



I'm interested...


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

I am also hungry...


----------



## Pipe (Sep 11, 2011)

Suddenly no one is posting when we are so close to a new thread.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh for Pete's Sake there's 50 posts left


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Suddenly no one is posting when we are so close to a new thread.



Trying to snatch it at the Kritical moment, like moths to a flame.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Oh for Pete's Sake there's 50 posts left



Oh, you're still here...


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

You can spam right now and still have to time to catch it, there's still room to post.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 11, 2011)

Pipe <3 Sage (mutual)

Cubey <3< Platinum (one-sided)

TV <> Sunny


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Filthy opportunists smh


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Final page gogogo.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 11, 2011)

I demand an English title


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

There's another page after this Cross. Actually two


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Pipe <3 Sage (mutual)
> 
> *Cubey <3< Platinum (one-sided)*
> 
> TV <> Sunny



Goddamit Tao


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I demand an English title



Well, let's hope Pipe doesn't get it.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> There's another page after this Cross. Actually two



HA! You fell into my trap!


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

...

I don't feel any different


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

You are at my mercy! And I have no mercy!


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 11, 2011)

anyway I'm thinking of more buckets.

Platinum <> Skotty?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Goddamit Tao



hey, there you go again, Cubert, assuming

Platinum is the one hating you


----------



## Pipe (Sep 11, 2011)

Sage is my morail


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh, that's ok then


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> hey, there you go again, Cubert, assuming
> 
> Platinum is the one hating you



Maybe he assumes he is the hater and he's just uncomfortable about it.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 11, 2011)

Crossbow <3< Pipe 

I see this one working :nepetaemoticon

WHY THE FUCK IS THERE NOT A NEPETA EMOTICON

oh wait :33


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

KT <3 Cross (mutual)

Needs to be on there


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Maybe he assumes he is the hater and he's just uncomfortable about it.



Platinum is m- erm.

I forgot my point. so anger.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> KT <3 Cross (mutual)
> 
> Needs to be on there



oh god yes


----------



## Pipe (Sep 11, 2011)

I want to win k


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 11, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I want to win k



then who is your matesprit?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

what what whait wat?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> what what whait wat?



you and KT are obviously flushed


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Clearly, Cross


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Crossbow <3< Pipe
> 
> I see this one working :nepetaemoticon
> 
> ...



I barely know this guy. I don't see where you're coming from.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 11, 2011)

shit <3 zenieth?


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> you and KT are obviously flushed



BASELESS ACCUSATIONS.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I barely know this guy. I don't see where you're coming from.



I'll keep the thought in mind, then.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

OH LAWL

I forgot

KT <3< TV (black rom)


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't really have any quadrants here


----------



## Pipe (Sep 11, 2011)

Why do I have to pic a matesprit?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 11, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Why do I have to pic a matesprit?



because it will garner more posts.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]5BhFImotcqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You're caliginous with Plat, bro.



we get auspistice'd a lot.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 11, 2011)

FFFFF so close also we have a lot of guests


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

This shipping deal is going much worse than i expected.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

And here come the shipping walls


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Way worse         .


----------



## Pipe (Sep 11, 2011)

did I win?


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

Mfw I won the 10k


----------



## EnterTheTao (Sep 11, 2011)

DAMMIT CUBEY


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol forever terrible.


----------



## Crossbow (Sep 11, 2011)

Nepeta would cry at this


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 11, 2011)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

